# Summer Sensations! (due May/June 2013)



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!! :hi:

Welcome to First Tri!!! :haha: 

:cloud9: The more the merrier ladies so please do join us and we can keep each other company as we all wait for the arrival of our Summer Sensations!! :flower:


* SUMMER SENSATIONS EDDs!! 

Piya ~ May 5th

Jesss123  May 13th 

NatalieBelle  May 16th 

Frostie ~ May 24th

Lilbabywalker  May 27th 

Snowflakes120  May 30th 

Almosthere  May 30th 

OmiOmen  May 30th 

Prayin4Babies  May 31st

Christie2011  May 31st 

NGRidley  May 31st

e2dm2da  June 1st

Raelynn  June 2nd 

Feleccya ~ June 3rd

GettingBroody  June 4th 

MissAnnabelle  June 4th 

NoDoubt  June 5th 

TwoRdue  June 6th 

Lulu07   June 7th 

Becky2013 ~ June 8th

Phantom710  June 9th

Armymama2012 ~ June 9th

Stevies_girls ~ June 10th

SignoraL  June 13th

Jadey121 ~ June 16th

Teenmommy15 ~ June 18th 

t84  June 26th 

3Beans ~ June 28th

Sw33tp3a  July 9th

Dooditsglory  July 17th*​

We should probably do a quick review in case anyone else decides to join us?! I'll go first!! 

Age: 32
DH: 41
Ttc since: Jan 2011
Just finished first round of ivf with icsi - 2 embryos transferred...
First bfp yesterday at 9dp3dt (12dpo) and getting darker today :happydance:
EDD: June 4th :D
Symptoms so far: pinching, cramps, tight and sore stomach muscles, vivid dreams, achy legs, sore throat, whooshing in my ears every now and then...
First scan in about 2 1/2 weeks to see how many are in there!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi!!!!!

A little bit about me  

Age: 36
DH: 44
TTC since 2010
This was my first IVF with ICSI and I had two beautiful embryos transferred. 
My first BFP was on 9/13 with a Beta of 56.
My second beta was on 9/23 and it was at 155! 
EDD: should be May 31st.
Symptoms so far....sleepy...and sore boobs lol....and below my belly button I feel bloated...other than that excited for my first ultrasound on 9/30!!!! Can't wait to see my little poppyseed


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Broody!


Age: 32
DH: 30
Ttc since: June 2011
Did 1st IUI with Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone = It worked!! BFP 12dpo on 9/24!! 
I have had 3 beta's done. 12dpo - 63 p4 - 30; 14dpo - 185 p4 - 29; 16dpo - 523 p4 - 26
I'll be going for another beta/p4 on Wednesday.
EDD: May 29, 2013
Symptoms so far: Sore boobs, cramps, pinches, bachache, tummy feeling a bit "off", a bit bloated but not much
First scan in about 2 1/2 weeks or so. I put a countdown in my siggy! 

Look forward to getting to know y'all!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, I forgot about sore boobs!! :dohh: Definitely have them too!!

Good to see ye girlies!! :D

Can't wait til this thread is full of scan photos in a few weeks!! Have ye arranged to see your regular doctor yet? Think I'm going to ring and make an appointment for next Monday. Just loaded lots of pregnancy books onto my iPad - will be very busy reading!!!


----------



## almosthere

I am so excited, go first tri!!!

A bit about me!

Age: 23
DH: 23
TTC Since: Sept 2011
Got first ever BFP thanks to IVF w. ICSI first try: one 5det with expanded blast
EDD: May 30th!
Symptoms so far: Missed AF, so bloated can't button pants, food cravings (pickles, black olives which I normally don't like, and toast with butter cheese and ketchup, lol), occasional before ER like cramps lol, shortness of breath, dizzy, tired easy, gassy from both ends!


----------



## Christie2011

I can't wait for our lil ones to progress past poppyseeds!

Age: 34
Doing this on my own
TTC Since: September 2011
Tried several IUIs and AIs, but it was with my first IVF w. ICSI that I got my first BFP with one 5dt.
EDD: May 31st!
Symptoms so far: cramps mostly the day after transfer then on and off for a week, now much less often. Tired all the time! A bit bloated, felt a little off today when it came to food, no real nausea, but nothing seemed to settle quite as good as it usually does.


----------



## almosthere

I also forgot some symptoms-dry mouth, super thirsty, wake up extra early feeling wide awake and having to pee.


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies! 

Age: 28
DH: 29
Ttc since: Nov 2010
Hubby has azoospermia so he did TESE operation and we did IVF w/ ICSI ended in a miscarriage at 5 weeks, switched to donor IUI and got BFP on first round
First bfp 10dpo, 1st beta today was 166
EDD: June 2nd
Symptoms so far: twinges, cramps, vivid dreams, hungry all the time, sore boobs, tired, very thirsty!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> I also forgot some symptoms-dry mouth, super thirsty, wake up extra early feeling wide awake and having to pee.

I have those same symptoms....just never thought of it as a symptom....I am extremely thirsty and want orange gatorade...oh and I CAN'T GET ENOUGH GUACAMOLE OR AVOCADO!!! I want to eat that everyday!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Raelynn!! :hi:

Great to see you in here! Congratulations!!!! :happydance:

I'm also waking up super early every morning but I think it's just the excitement of doing another test!!! :haha:

I am missing my coke already - need to go buy some caffeine free stuff. Why is it that as soon as you're told you can't something then suddenly it's all you want?!?!! :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

Ahh tell me about it, but I could not be happier to have all these restrictions because it means I am finnaly preggers!! Shall we all right a list of what we miss the most?

Lot's of chocolate (although a sneak a peice in every now and then!)
Diet Coke
Tea with my white honey
Drinking with my friends here and there
Other yummy sugary drinks-I am now drinking water with lemon or hint water...I need more options!!! I read that apple juice is okay as well as oj in small amounts...

Also, I ate so much last night thinking okay I will def. have gained a lb...I lost a slight amount of weight, I do not understand why I am not gainging!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I have lost like 3 pds too Almostthere! It makes me nervous as I am already on the low end of a "normal" BMI. Some girls told me to drink Carnation instant breakfast. Yucko! 

So true Broody - I only want my caffeine tea not my caffeine-free tea.


----------



## almosthere

Same hear snowflakes! I am trying hard to stuff as much food in as possible lol.


----------



## snowflakes120

I even ate 3 burgers in 24 hours last week!! 1 for dinner one night then the next day I had one for lunch and another dinner. Hubby thought I was crazy!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hello bump buddies!!

Age: 26
DH : 30
TTC since: March 2009

First IVF in may ended in very early chemical (before missed period)
This time we did IVF w/ICSI and transferred 2 better quality embryos than last time. Got my 1st :bfp: 2 days ago 9/23 @ 4dp5dt (9dpo) :cloud9:Lines have been getting darker so I'm not in denial anymore.
EDD: June 7

Symptoms: Cramps on and off (which scares me every time), lower back pain, shortness of breath, sore boobs, slight dizziness, and a little hungrier than usual.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Lulu!!! Delighted you made the jump! :D


----------



## Lulu 07

GettingBroody said:


> Yay Lulu!!! Delighted you made the jump! :D

Thanks Broody!! Now I just have to get enough courage to get a ticker. That's the next jump I have to make!


----------



## GettingBroody

snowflakes120 said:


> It makes me nervous as I am already on the low end of a "normal" BMI. Some girls told me to drink Carnation instant breakfast. Yucko!

Me too! I've always had a super fast metabolism - never been able to put weight on. Hopefully it won't be a problem... Although I do find myself opening my pants button at every available opportunity!!! On Sunday I opened the door to let dh's friend in totally forgetting that my belt and buttons were open!!!!:haha:

Went to the shop earlier for caffeine free coke but they only do caffeine free diet coke which is full of artificial sweetners so :growlmad:!

I like your list of foods you'll miss Almost! 
I'm going to miss:
Mussels and prawns (although prawns are apparently safe enough according to my book so maybe in a few weeks!)
Coke!
Eggs benedict with hollandaise sauce
Goats cheese (I eat so much of this! Gonna see if any of the shops sell pasteurised ones)
I'm sure I'll discover lots of other stuff as time goes on!

My line on the frer was slightly fainter this morning. Not worried about it but I did check the box after and discovered that it was out of date. Then I checked my other box of frers and a box of digis and they're all out of date too!!:haha: Bought them when I first started ttc-ing, before I discovered cheapies!!! Went out this afternoon and bought a fresh box for tomor :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu 07 said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lulu!!! Delighted you made the jump! :D
> 
> Thanks Broody!! Now I just have to get enough courage to get a ticker. That's the next jump I have to make!Click to expand...

Ooh, I definitely recommend getting a ticker! I <3 tickers!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Ladies,
I've changed the first page slightly to include all our names and due dates! When we know how many we're having and if they're girls or boys and I'll add that too :D


----------



## Lulu 07

I've been on a pretty healthy diet so there not much new that I would have to stop eating or drinking. I would probably just miss my regular black tea and chocolate.

Ladies make sure you don't drink cold drinks as that increases the chance of miscarriage by at least 60% according to my acupuncturist. When you drink something cold it immediately makes the uterus cold and could cause it to contract as well. I have all my drinks at room temperature.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yeah my acupuncturist told me to avoid cold drinks too - although he didn't give me that frightening statistic!


----------



## Lulu 07

I know.. It terrifies me but at least it keeps me away from the cold drinks. 

p.s. Thanks for updating the first page!


----------



## snowflakes120

1st page looks good! So excited for all us due right around the same time! It will nice to share symptoms and all together!

That was one of the 1st things my Acu nixed on me. No cold drink & no ICE CREAM (specially no dairy) but hubby and I used to go through 2 things of ice cream a week! 

So speaking of Acu - Are you guys still going to go while PG? I have my appt tomorrow still. I know she said she can work on me til the end of 1st tri about every other week or so. Just was wondering if you guys still plan on going?

More betas & P4 bloods tomorrow - Hoping for good numbers again!


----------



## GettingBroody

I was talking about that with dh yesterday. I think I'm going to keep going til I'm past the 12 week mark... I've an apt on Thursday - I'll see what he says!

Good luck tomor Snowflakes & Christie!! Looking forward to the updates! :D


----------



## Christie2011

I'm already missing wine and chocolate. I don't drink coffee or have too much caffeine normally, so at least I don't have that withdraw.

But now that you tell me I can't have ice cream because it's cold....I miss that already now too. I love me some ice cream! I hadn't heard about the no cold drinks. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - oops, just saw your beta was today not tomor!:dohh: Fantastic number! Maybe your little one has become two!! When is your scan?


----------



## Christie2011

GettingBroody said:


> Christie - oops, just saw your beta was today not tomor!:dohh: Fantastic number! Maybe your little one has become two!! When is your scan?

Scan isn't scheduled yet. I have another blood test on Thursday, so maybe if the increase is good, then they'll schedule a scan. That would be interesting if I end up with twins!


----------



## raelynn

I switched my diet sodas over to caffeine free a while ago in preparation so I didn't have to go through caffeine withdrawal. It would always give me nasty headaches. I heard about the cold drinks thing but my doctor said there isn't much to back that up so I'm not worrying too much about it. I think it mainly comes down to just eating healthy. There is so much 'you shouldn't do this', 'you shouldn't eat that' out there it is enough to drive you crazy! I think I'll probably miss chocolate the most.


----------



## GettingBroody

I didn't realise chocolate was a no-no? :shock: How much can we have?


----------



## Christie2011

Getting - as far as I know chocolate is only forbidden because it contains caffeine. So just take that into consideration when figuring out your daily caffeine intake.

Where is everyone from? I'm from Maryland, near Baltimore.


----------



## Lulu 07

Snowflakes ~ My acupuncturist has me completely off of dairy too. I'll still be going once a week until the end of the first trimester. My friend went to the same acupuncturist and he would trigger points that would take her morning sickness away for about 4 days and he helped with other symptoms. Good luck tomorrow with your beta!!

Christie ~ Congrats on the great beta!!!

Raelynn ~ It's smart that you cut out the caffeine ahead of time. About the cold drinks, I would try to be careful at least in the first trimester. I haven't had anything cold in a while but I remember when I used to drink something too cold I would get cramps. Also, you get so used to drinking everything at room temperature after a little while. Sometimes if a drink is too warm then I put about half an ice cube and then I'm fine. 

Broody ~ Let us know how your hpt goes tomorrow!


----------



## Lulu 07

I'm from Orange County, California.


----------



## Lulu 07

Do you ladies always have the feeling that AF is coming? It kind of scares me!


----------



## Christie2011

Lulu 07 said:


> Do you ladies always have the feeling that AF is coming? It kind of scares me!

YES! Every time I get a cramp, I worry that AF is trying to fight for a visit. It usually happens if I'm exerting myself, so I just take it as my lil one is trying to tell me to take it easy. So I take some time to relax.


----------



## almosthere

lulu yesss but it is just watery cm/maybe part crinone!! lol

and I am from the Boston, MA area!


----------



## almosthere

OMGSH I have been drinking cold iced water I am sooo freaking out right now!!!


----------



## raelynn

I get the AF feeling after stretching or exerting myself too.

I'm from Maryland too, north of Baltimore


----------



## Lulu 07

Christie ~ I mostly feel the cramping when I move as well and it's somewhat similar to AF cramps but not exactly the same. The back pain that I have along with some cramping is what makes me feel like the witch is coming. Are you having back pain as well?

Almost ~ I'm not having increased amounts of cervical fluids yet but every time I use the restroom I inspect the toilet paper for blood as if I'm expecting AF. I hope it stays away for a long time for all of us. As for the iced water, don't freak out I'm sure you'll be ok but just cut down on that ice to where it's almost like room temperature.


----------



## Lulu 07

Raelynn~ did u get ur 1st beta done yet?


----------



## raelynn

Yes, I had my first beta yesterday and it was 166. I go back for my next on Thursday.


----------



## Christie2011

I don't get back pains with AF and I'm not getting them now. Usually my only symptom is spotting and cramping for AF. I don't usually even get bloated, or at least nowhere near how bloated I've been lately. I"m not sure if it's still the 40 mature follicles I had at ET, or if it's the pregnancy, probably both.


----------



## Lulu 07

Raelynn ~ Yaaay that's a great number! I can't wait until I do mine but I'm kind of nervous about it.

Christie ~ your bloating is probably from having so many follies. The hcg from the pregnancy triggers OHSS so you're probably getting a mild case of it. Make sure you drink lots of Gatorade and increase your protein intake.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lots of chat going on here!

I'm from Cork in Ireland...

Regarding the cramps I'm not do bad during the day, just the odd af like twinge. From about 5 o'clock on though my stomach starts tightening up until it feels like I've done about 500 sit-ups! Once I've had my dinner all I want to do is lie on the couch with a warm water bottle (I'm avoiding hot ones now that I've had my bfp - gonna ask the FS on Friday about it) My back aches too in the evening and feel bloated. Strangely enough the cramping isn't worrying me at all - I just keep imagining everything stretching to make room for the :baby:! I get more worried if I haven't had a twinge in a while...!:haha:

I was reading the caffeine section in What to Expect When You're Expecting (from now on I'm just going to call it WTEWYE!) and it said most doctors consider 200mg of caffeine per day to be safe during pregnancy and then it had a handy list so you can figure out what you're intake is... 

1 cup brewed coffee (8 ounces) = 135 mg
1 cup instant coffee = 95 mg
1 cup decaf coffee = 5 mg
6 ounces caffe latte or cappuccino = 90 mg
1 ounce espresso = 90 mg
1 cup tea = 40 to 60 mg (green tea has less caffeine than black tea)
1 can of cola (12 ounces) = about 35 mg caffeine
1 can of diet cola = 45 mg
1 ounce milk chocolate = 6 mg
1 ounce dark chocolate = 20 mg
1 cup chocolate milk = 5 mg
8 ounces coffee ice cream = 40 to 80 mg

Looks like a bit of milk chocolate is fairly safe! The amount of caffeine in tea surprised me - although I've already switched to decaf and finding it fine.

Girls, if any of you have ereaders pm me your email addresses and I can email ye my stash of pregnancy/baby books. I haven't looked at all the ones I downloaded yet but there's definitely one r two good ones in the collection....


Gonna get up and poas now!:rofl:

Edit: Well, still pregnant!! Line is getting lovely and dark - I'd say it'll be as dark as the test line tomorrow or the next day! :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, meant to congratulate Raelynn on a great beta!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Loving the new tickers Lulu!!! When do we change to something other than poppy seeds?!

Edit: My 'What to Expect' app says baby is the size of an orange seed today! :D

Ok ladies, gotta go to work now *sigh* Anyone else finding work impossible at the moment?! Can't concentrate at all!! Although I'm going on a class trip with the kids to a quite famous Irish cookery school today so we'll be cooking and baking all day - should be fun! Very glad nausea hasn't set in yet!! Talk to ye later!


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks Broody!! I think this ticker is more accurate. There's no way the baby could be the size of an orange seed yet. The docs would be able to do an ultrasound this early and be able to see the baby. Maybe the the baby along with the sac are the size of an orange seed. My what to expect app is giving me a poppyseed as well but I don't know about what the 4th week will say. Congrats on the darker lines!!


----------



## almosthere

raeylnn-congrats on the great beta!! 

I am so nervous, go in for my second beta tomorrow!!

missbroody-I teach pre-k and I am so not in the mood to work at all this week, idk what it is!! ughh!!! lol


----------



## almosthere

oh, I finally managed to gain almost a pound, yippee!! It just took a few days to kick in I think after eating lots! lol


----------



## snowflakes120

I gained a pound too almostthere! Must have been the stoffer's mac and cheese I ate for lunch! Good luck with the 2nd beta!

Christie - I live in Charlotte, NC. I had pretty bad back pains on Saturday - we had to leave Target as it was bothering me so much and I just wanted to lay down on the couch. 

Raelynn - Excellent 1st Beta!

Broody - My hubby's family came from Cork! I am a Polish girl with an O' name! Yeaaaahhh for chocolate! Great job on a darker line too. I don't have an e-reader. 

Well, I already went into the RE office and gave my blood. Should hear back today. Really hoping for good numbers! I feel like I don't have many symptoms for turning 5 weeks today - but I guess it's still early... I was super emotional last night - I started crying bc I burnt dinner. :haha:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning ladies 

I live in Palisades Park, NJ....I can't wait for my first u/s on Sunday...so close yet still far away...lol...

Raelynn.....great first beta! Congrats!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Can I join you?

Age: 27
DH: 24
TTC since: August/September 2012
First BFP: Very faint at 9dpo, 2 faint positives at 11dpo and a clear positive at 12dpo. 
EDD: June 2nd
Symptoms so far: Excessive bloating, nausea, mild vomiting, increases sense of smell, moodiness, bad back pain, pulling/pinching type cramps, tiredness, achy, dry skin, food craving and aversions, going from increased apatite no almost no apatite tender breasts, sore nipples, right breast leaking a little milk, and heartburn. _I am actually a little shocked at how bad I felt/feel so early on this time. _
First scan: Not sure yet but end of November I think.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Omi!!:hi: 
Welcome! I've added you to the first page! Wow, you were really lucky to get your bfp so fast!! Your dh must have some super swimmers!:winkwink: Sorry you're feeling miserable but it'll be worth it in the end! Did you feel like this with your first?

Snowflakes - its a small world!! How long ago did your dh's family move over? 

Prayin - wow, you're having a super early scan! That'll be so exciting! Make sure to get a photo to start off our collection:D

Almost - good luck with beta #2 tomor!

Lulu - when is your beta again? I've a head like a sieve!:dohh:


----------



## Phantom710

New Member!!! (Thanks Getting for the invite :) )



Age: 22
Intended Parents: 39 & 56
TTC since: Surro-baby!!!!
First BFP: Today!!! 5dp5dt (10dpo)
EDD: June 9th
Symptoms so far: Tiredness, and gassy :haha: Also been getting weird uterine twinges? o.o
First scan: Not sure yet, 1st Beta is Oct. 4th


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Phantom!:hi:


----------



## snowflakes120

Girls - I beyond mad at my RE right now. I don't know what to do. So I had my Beta's/P4's done. My HCG was 5,892. Yippee. However, my P4 was 20. It was 30 last Monday, 29 last Wed, and 26 on Fri. It is consistently going down. She doesn't think there is anything wrong with that. She doesn't want to do anything about it. I am pissed. I will loose this baby if they keeps going down. At what point does she think it is a reason for concern when I start bleeding???!!! I have read online that 20 is the minimum to sustain a pregnancy. I want to cry. I would rather be safe than sorry and supplement more. So the nurse is going to talk to the RE and call me back - I am so mad.


----------



## OmiOmen

GettingBroody said:


> Hi Omi!!:hi:
> Welcome! I've added you to the first page! Wow, you were really lucky to get your bfp so fast!! Your dh must have some super swimmers!:winkwink: Sorry you're feeling miserable but it'll be worth it in the end! Did you feel like this with your first?...

My husband thinks so. :haha: It is actually my 4th time getting pregnant (MMC, MC, pregnancy with DS and this time) and every time it happened in the first month of trying. 

I had very bad 'morning' sickness with my son and could not keep any food down, thankfully could water though, until into the 4th month. But I do not remember it starting so early and I did not really have other symptoms other than that and bloating.


----------



## Phantom710

snowflakes120 said:


> Girls - I beyond mad at my RE right now. I don't know what to do. So I had my Beta's/P4's done. My HCG was 5,892. Yippee. However, my P4 was 20. It was 30 last Monday, 29 last Wed, and 26 on Fri. It is consistently going down. She doesn't think there is anything wrong with that. She doesn't want to do anything about it. I am pissed. I will loose this baby if they keeps going down. At what point does she think it is a reason for concern when I start bleeding???!!! I have read online that 20 is the minimum to sustain a pregnancy. I want to cry. I would rather be safe than sorry and supplement more. So the nurse is going to talk to the RE and call me back - I am so mad.

That...... is beyond ridiculous! I would for sure tell them you feel you need to supplement more! I can't see why they would let you keep decreasing in the first place. :growlmad:


----------



## GettingBroody

Sorry you're so worried Snowflakes... :hugs: Is the P4 your progesterone level? We don't do any bloodwork here - just poas, phone in the results and book in for a scan. I really hope your FS gets back to you soon to put your mind at ease. On the plus side - amazing beta!!! What was your first one again?

Omi - hope the ms stays away this time!


----------



## GettingBroody

Snowflakes - would you consider contacting your regular gp and see if he/she will write you a prescription for more supplements? When did you stop yours? (or were you ever on them?)


----------



## Christie2011

My doctor feels I am past the risk of developing OHSS, so I have been approved to stop PIO and start endometrin!

2nd beta tomorrow to ensure the poppyseed is progressing. I'm hoping the doctor will schedule a scan after my numbers show an increase.


----------



## GettingBroody

Great news Christie!!! Good luck tomor! :D


----------



## raelynn

Almost and Christie - Looks like there will be a few of us going in for betas tomorrow. I go in for #2 tomorrow as well. Good luck! Hopefully we see some good doubling numbers!

Snowflakes - Hopefully your RE gets things sorted out and gives you some kind of progesterone support

Christie - Props to you for doing the PIO. I was so scared I'd have to do that after IVF or IUI but my clinic starts you right on the suppositories instead. Those needles scared me! The IVF trigger almost gave me a panic attack but I didn't even feel it. Just looking at that thing was scary enough. I was on 400mg of prometrium this time but I ran out and asked if I could use my leftover edometrin from my miscarriage since I had 3 boxes still and they gave me the ok. I'm just a little nervous because it takes me down to 300mg instead of 400mg.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies.....

Today for me at work was not fun! I wanted oranges so I went out and bought some....I then saw some cheese and wanted that...so I went ahead an bought that too....wellllllll one piece of cheese and cracker in and I was so sick to my stomach I couldn't eat...I couldn't even take the smell of anyone's food around me....LOL...I mean I know it's from my little bean growing but all I wanted to do today was eat something and I guess the bean had other things in mind! hahahaha...needless to say I am starving but once I smell something I get sick! ughhhhh!


----------



## GettingBroody

Poor Prayin! I find it fascinating that something so tiny can cause us so much pain/sickness already!!! Definitely worth it though!

Afm, I've spent the evening reading checklists online of things to buy before your baby arrives! I can't wait to start shopping! Gonna try and buy a few things every month so it doesn't all pile up at the end. Might wait til after the 6 week scan to start though! (if I can!:haha:)

Have ye thought about whether ye'll find out the sex of the baby/babies yet? I always thought I wouldn't want to know but now I'm not sure...:blush:


----------



## raelynn

I thought I'd like to be surprised but hubby is set on knowing ahead of time so I'm pretty sure we'll find out. Plus then you can get gender specific stuff. I'm sure if I didn't know ahead of time and had all neutral stuff I'd be out shopping again after baby was born.


----------



## almosthere

Yay for betas tomorrow!! I am hoping my numbers have more than doubled since it will have been 6 days since my last!! I POAS tonight to see if my cheapie line got darker and it did so that should hold me over until tomorrows beta results!! Will be listening to them on my work break for sure! LOL. 

I am not naseaus really, although could not eat peas my mom made for dinner, ick!!! Must have been the muchy texture than got to me. I have been eating LOTS. I read it is healthy in the 1st tri to gain a pound a month! So I think I covered month 1 already!! LOL.

Christie, yay for stopping PIO!

Question-for your ladies betas, do you have to go during a certain time in the AM? I have to wake up super early since I commute to work and get my blood drawn, then go home, then to work. BUT, totally worth sleep loss to get my blood taken for baby!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Poor Prayin! I find it fascinating that something so tiny can cause us so much pain/sickness already!!! Definitely worth it though!
> 
> Afm, I've spent the evening reading checklists online of things to buy before your baby arrives! I can't wait to start shopping! Gonna try and buy a few things every month so it doesn't all pile up at the end. Might wait til after the 6 week scan to start though! (if I can!:haha:)
> 
> Have ye thought about whether ye'll find out the sex of the baby/babies yet? I always thought I wouldn't want to know but now I'm not sure...:blush:

I had two transferred. A boy and girl....but not sure if both took....if I have only one beautiful embie I will most certainly will find out the sex.... I wouldnt be able to wait! Lol....and if I do have only one now I will be going back to put two more of the opposite sex in ;-)


----------



## almosthere

I am dying to shop already so I want to find out the sex, but at the same time, it may not be practical for me to shop like crazy so early on, so I feel like I should force myself to wait til the scan.


----------



## raelynn

Yeah! My clinic does beta testing/monitoring for IUI/IVF from 7-9am or something like that so I'm pretty used to the early schedule since I did it first for IVF monitoring, then betas, then IUI, and betas again. I start work at 8am so I have to go in as soon as possible to make it back in time through traffic. I normally get up at 6am so I'm at the clinic a little before 7am and can get in right away.


----------



## almosthere

ohh goodness, I don't work until 9:15 am, so with my commute, I have to be in the FS office by 7:30/7:45, so not as bad...but it is soo worth it, I can't wait for tomorrow!!! Tomorrow also marks (prob. lots of ours since we are all so close in due dates!!) our TWW until our first US yay!


----------



## Christie2011

My clinic does early too. I'm up by 5:30 every day, I try to get to the clinic right at 7 so I can get in and out quickly. I'm about an hour late to work on those days.

I had been prescribed endometrin to begin with and was supposed to be on the suppositories after ER, but when I ended up with over 30 eggs they put me on PIO to help ward off OHSS. Since I'm out of my PIO and still have the endometrin, I asked my doctor if I could switch. She agreed it was OK. I'm glad I'm not wasting all of that prescription. But I do still have 3 full boxes (63 doses). I"m still on estrace. Has anyone been told when they should be able to stop all meds or what numbers they are looking for before having you stop?

Hope you all are getting your omega-3 and folic acid. Babies are starting development of their lil brains and spinal columns!


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join?


Age: 23
DH: 24
Ttc since: Sept 2011
First bfp yesterday at 9dpo and getting darker today 
EDD: June 9th 
Symptoms so far: cramps, , vivid dreams, achy legs, knee pain, bad morning sickness, diarrhea
Setting up first OB appointment early next week


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi ArmyMama! :hi: You can definitely join us - I'll add your name to the front page :D Looking forward to getting to know you!

Raelynn - meant to say yesterday that I'm sure you'll be perfectly fine switching to the lower dose. I totally understand why you're nervous though :hugs: I agree about the shopping thing - buying gender neutral stuff just means we'll probably end up buying twice as much in the long run!!

Almost - good luck today!!!

Christie - my clinic hasn't said anything about stopping meds but then they don't actually know I'm pregnant yet!! :haha: I think I have about 5 days of pessaries left - don't like the thought of stopping them, they're quite reassuring to take! I've switched from Pregnacare Conception to the the Pregnancy supplements but haven't got omega-3s yet. Must go get some!

Snowflakes - any update? Did your nurse ring you back?

Afm, awake super early again this morning... Woke at about 530 and I don't need to get up until 730!:dohh: Hope this won't continue for 9 months! Have an acu session today after work - looking forward to telling him the good news!:D


----------



## OmiOmen

We do not get betas tested here in the UK so I know nothing about them.

Wow, PRAYIN4BABIES, you have a chance of twins then. I am jealous I would love twins.

We will not stars buying until after the 12 week scan and we will get the biggest stuff after the 20 week scan. 

My husband is finding out the gender but I am not. He is going to say both he and she so that I never know if he slips up by mistake. I am going to make a list of boys and girls clothes and he is going to buy the right ones and hide them.


----------



## Christie2011

Almost - I see you have an appleseed today! I'm exited to see my ticker change tomorrow.

Om - I hope your husband can keep up with the he/she talk and I hope he hides the clothes well from you :) That sounds like a fun way to shop for gender specific items and to be surprised at the same time!


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the good lucks ladies! I will update my siggy with my beta afetr work tonight!!!

christie-wow I know it is my 5 week mark, but did not notice my appleseed-baby is growing, yay!!

wlecome army mama-are those twins in your photo? so cute!


----------



## snowflakes120

My RE office has open hours from 6am -8am. That is when I did most of my cycle monitoring. It is also when I go for my Betas and will be getting an early ultrasound on Monday then. We def plan on knowing the sex. I am too much of a planner in life not to know!! 

So I spoke to the RE. Here is what she said. Since I am taking them vaginally that the supplements I am taking (Prometrium) will not show up on the blood tests. I haven't heard this but I am sure she knows what she's talking about. She also said that the blood test is only testing what I am producing. She said if I was to take it orally it would show on the bloods but it is much less effective when taken orally. 

She did say the levels fluctuate through out the day. I honestly just want them to be steady and not dropping. I don't understand why my body isn't making enough of it's own right now. That is what makes me nervous. She told me I could take an extra 200mg if I want to and I'm going to. She doesn't think it will help but I am going to do it anyways. She feels if my levels keep dropping and I miscarry then there was nothing they could do to prevent it. I'm not too sure how to take that statement. 

I had Acupuncture last night and it really helped me calm down.


----------



## raelynn

Wow snowflakes, I didn't know that taking them vaginally didn't show on the tests either. I haven't been told my progesterone levels but that is good to know!


----------



## armymama2012

almosthere said:


> thanks for the good lucks ladies! I will update my siggy with my beta afetr work tonight!!!
> 
> christie-wow I know it is my 5 week mark, but did not notice my appleseed-baby is growing, yay!!
> 
> wlecome army mama-are those twins in your photo? so cute!

LOL No they aren't twins.They just both look like their Mexican daddy. Those are my first two. My son is no longer with us. He passed away last October at 17 months. My daughter (who is still with us) was born the day before his first birthday.


----------



## Phantom710

armymama2012 said:


> LOL No they aren't twins.They just both look like their Mexican daddy. Those are my first two. My son is no longer with us. He passed away last October at 17 months. My daughter (who is still with us) was born the day before his first birthday.

So sorry for your loss :cry:


_____________________________

afm: I told the parents today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are on :cloud9: It was a really good morning, for me, and for them.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am so sorry for your loss armymama2012.


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks ladies.


----------



## raelynn

So sorry for your loss armymamma

Just got the call for my 2nd beta 452!! :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Raelynn! Really glad to see things worked out for you:) How many dpo was your first beta? Hey Snowflakes! So, this is where the party is now? lol 
Just wanted to ask you guys what your first Beta was? I posted a thing in the other section, but realized probably not the right section... anyways. My beta is tomorrow and I will be 16dpo. Just getting nervous about it. I know last cycle I started bleeding at 16dpo and 17dpo beta was 8. I tested again(hpt) this morning and the line is as dark as the control line now and last cycle it was pretty faint, so I am def more hopeful - but still scared I guess.


----------



## raelynn

MissAnnabelle - I'm pretty similar to you. Last time around my 14dpo beta was 14.5, went up to 26, then back down in the teens and I miscarried after that. My betas this time were 166 @ 15dpo and 452 @ 18dpo


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girl! So happy to see you here! As dark as the control sounds really great! My 16dpo beta was 523. :flower:

Great beta number Raelynn!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I am really beyond happy that things have finally worked out for you:) You must have been pretty scared come beta time too, huh?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks snowflakes:) I got a bfp on 13dpo and it has been darker everyday - the opposite of what happened last time. That beta is great! When are you guys planning on telling people?


----------



## raelynn

I was scared to death waiting for my first beta. I was just praying for at least 50 to start with. I had an idea that this round was better though because my tests have been so much darker than last time. I don't go back in again until Tuesday. We already told our parents and siblings since we've been going through infertility treatments and they've know every step through that. My mom and sister are ecstatic and already want to go out and buy stuff :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Prayin ~ Sunday is almost here!! How exciting!! Sorry about the difficulty with food. I feel like I'm going to be that way but I hope not. FX it gets better for you soon. Once our babies are in our arms, we're going to forget everything we went through. 

Omi ~ Welcome! Sorry you're having so many symptoms but it's all worth it.

Broody ~ My beta was originally on Monday 10/1 but I managed to get them to let me go in on saturday. I still won't get results until Monday though but I prefer to have my first beta done at 15dpo rather than 17dpo. And about the sex of the baby/babies, I cannot wait to find out. I am already dying to buy things and I really don't like the neutral stuff, I feel like it goes more for boys than for girls.

Phantom ~ Welcome to this thread!!

Snowflake ~ I'm sorry you were frustrated with your P4 levels. maybe you can check if you can take the shot instead if you don't mind the poke. I'm sure all is ok though but do keep a close eye on it.

Christie ~ You're lucky you get to stop the PIO, I can't wait until I get to stop them as well.

raelynn ~ Yaaay for a great beta!

Armymama ~ Welcome!! I'm so sorry to hear about your son :hugs:.

Almost~ Yaaay for appleseed!!

MissAnnabelle ~ I'm sure your beta is going to be great especially with that nice strong line on the hpt.


----------



## Lulu 07

Forgot to give an update on myself :dohh:

I'm getting some morning sickness when I wake up or anytime I get hungry until I eat something. My bbs are super sore and I'm a tummy sleeper so they bother me when I'm trying to get to sleep. I had my acu appointment yesterday which was nice and relaxing. My Acupuncturist was really happy when I told him I'm pregnant. I'm still doing HPT's and today (13dpo) the line is as dark as the control. Also, I just realized that it's more like 12 dpo's for me today since the 2 embryos we transferred were a day behind on day 5. They were both only cavitating morulas. I guess this means they're pretty strong to be producing these really strong lines for me!! :D


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

OmiOmen said:


> We do not get betas tested here in the UK so I know nothing about them.
> 
> Wow, PRAYIN4BABIES, you have a chance of twins then. I am jealous I would love twins.
> 
> We will not stars buying until after the 12 week scan and we will get the biggest stuff after the 20 week scan.
> 
> My husband is finding out the gender but I am not. He is going to say both he and she so that I never know if he slips up by mistake. I am going to make a list of boys and girls clothes and he is going to buy the right ones and hide them.

I pray that both stuck :winkwink:


----------



## Christie2011

2nd beta today, which would be 20dpo number was 1996 a little more than double Tuesday number. No more bloodwork scheduled at the moment. Scheduling first sono for Oct 8.


----------



## almosthere

my beta number 2 is in my siggy, christie, looks like yours is a bit higher than mine!! Loving these great betas!!


----------



## almosthere

armymama so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## snowflakes120

We don't plan telling til I am 14 weeks to be on the safe side. 

I am really nervous/scared/worried now after seeing you ladies beta's. My 21dpo was like 5,800. Mine seems extremely high...


----------



## raelynn

Maybe it's twins!!


----------



## almosthere

wow that is very high beta but maybe TRIPLETS!!! lol GL!


----------



## GettingBroody

Army - what an awful, awful thing for you and your family to go through. I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

Omi - that is such a cute idea about dh buying the clothes and hiding them! Hope you'll be able to resist the temptation to peek!

Phantom - so thrilled you told the parents! They must be so excited! It must be very strange for them to have it all happening but to be a step removed from it, if you know what I mean?

Raelynn - great beta! What's the plan now?

MissA - good luck today! Don't worry I'm sure everything will be fine!:thumbup:

Lulu - good luck on Saturday!! I know what you mean about lying on your stomach - I had acu yesterday too and he had me lie on my front for a short while - not very comfortable!!

Christie - Congrats on great beta! And yay for having a scan date! Hope the time passes quickly! :coffee: (don't worry, I gave you decaf!:haha:)

Almost - another great beta! Are you back in next week same day?

Snowflakes - I'm so glad you were able to take to your FS and she put your mind at ease. Don't stress about your beta. Have you looked at betabase.info? You're still well within the range for a singleton!

Almost, Prayin & Christie - Happy Appleseed Week!!

Afm, today is the day I get to phone my FS and make it official!!:happydance: I am also so stuffed up with a cold - bloody thickening pregnancy mucus!!:haha: Beginning to think nausea might not be too far away for me. I don't feel sick exactly but I few times yesterday I felt "off" and kind of like if I didn't eat really soon then I would feel sick... Does that make sense? Had acu yesterday too - my acupuncturist was thrilled to hear it all worked out! He's banned me from peeing on any more sticks after today, lol! I think dh agrees with him!:haha: 

We've already told our immediate family and 2 of my closest friends. They all knew exactly what was going on so couldn't wait to share it with them. There are few more people that we will probably tell after the first scan in 2 weeks. I just wanna burst and tell the world!!


----------



## feleccya

Age: 21
DH: 23
Ttc since:not. lol but still excited!!!
Got my BFP on the 24th lol
EDD: June 3rd
Symptoms... Cramping and soooooooo tired.. Adversion to all the best foods like Watermelon.. :/ and Takis lol and meat.


----------



## almosthere

getting-yay for telling people!!!

I am trying my best to wait until thanksgiving but it is driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

We told our parents and sisters and DH told his grandma (holding off telling mine) but we will tell everyone else after the 12 week scan.

How is everyone doing?

I can add headaches and migraines to my long list of symptoms. It seriously feels like I am making 5 babies not 1 right now.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Army - what an awful, awful thing for you and your family to go through. I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Omi - that is such a cute idea about dh buying the clothes and hiding them! Hope you'll be able to resist the temptation to peek!
> 
> Phantom - so thrilled you told the parents! They must be so excited! It must be very strange for them to have it all happening but to be a step removed from it, if you know what I mean?
> 
> Raelynn - great beta! What's the plan now?
> 
> MissA - good luck today! Don't worry I'm sure everything will be fine!:thumbup:
> 
> Lulu - good luck on Saturday!! I know what you mean about lying on your stomach - I had acu yesterday too and he had me lie on my front for a short while - not very comfortable!!
> 
> Christie - Congrats on great beta! And yay for having a scan date! Hope the time passes quickly! :coffee: (don't worry, I gave you decaf!:haha:)
> 
> Almost - another great beta! Are you back in next week same day?
> 
> Snowflakes - I'm so glad you were able to take to your FS and she put your mind at ease. Don't stress about your beta. Have you looked at betabase.info? You're still well within the range for a singleton!
> 
> Almost, Prayin & Christie - Happy Appleseed Week!!
> 
> Afm, today is the day I get to phone my FS and make it official!!:happydance: I am also so stuffed up with a cold - bloody thickening pregnancy mucus!!:haha: Beginning to think nausea might not be too far away for me. I don't feel sick exactly but I few times yesterday I felt "off" and kind of like if I didn't eat really soon then I would feel sick... Does that make sense? Had acu yesterday too - my acupuncturist was thrilled to hear it all worked out! He's banned me from peeing on any more sticks after today, lol! I think dh agrees with him!:haha:
> 
> We've already told our immediate family and 2 of my closest friends. They all knew exactly what was going on so couldn't wait to share it with them. There are few more people that we will probably tell after the first scan in 2 weeks. I just wanna burst and tell the world!!


Yayyyyy!!! I have an appleseed!!!!!! lol...I was reading through everything and when I saw this I had to look immediately. I didn't even notice until you mentioned it!!!! Thank you!!!! :happydance::happydance: 

Even more excited for Sunday now!!! whooot whoot!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Broody - Step away from the tests! Yeah for feeling "off". I still feel 100% normal even with my extra high HCG levels...

Omi - I had the headache yesterday. I woke up today and it's gone! yeah!! 

Praying - Yeahhh for appleseed! 

Thanks ladies. I would honestly really LOVE twins - I have wanted them for forever. I had 1-22mm & 1-14mm follicles when I triggered. I'm not sure if the 14mm would have turned into anything as it's not considered mature. But I don't know. It seems weird that my levels are so incredibly high. I hope everything is going OK down there. I guess I'll know more on Monday with my extra early US.


----------



## OmiOmen

I went to sleep early with a migraine and when I woke up it was just a headache but I can tell I might end up with another migraine before the night is out.

Well, snowflakes120 I look forward to hearing if both stuck on Monday!


----------



## Phantom710

Is anyone still POAS? I have been, and maybe I shouldn't. I'm obsessing over my lines, I know numbers double every 48(ish) hours. So shouldn't my third test be noticeably darker than my first?

This was todays: (7dp5dt or 12 dpo)



One of my friends had a chemical last year, and her lines never darkened. I think it's worrying more now that I've told the parents.

Broody--- Yes, I know what you mean. I'm sure it must be weird for them to experience everything second hand. Usually, the mother is the first to know that she's pregnant. She had to wait for me to tell her. So far, she's been really great though. They've never got a positive before, although they did IVF six times themselves, so yesterday was what I hope a first of many firsts.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Phantom710 said:


> Is anyone still POAS? I have been, and maybe I shouldn't. I'm obsessing over my lines, I know numbers double every 48(ish) hours. So shouldn't my third test be noticeably darker than my first?
> 
> This was todays: (7dp5dt or 12 dpo)
> 
> View attachment 485367
> 
> 
> One of my friends had a chemical last year, and her lines never darkened. I think it's worrying more now that I've told the parents.
> 
> Broody--- Yes, I know what you mean. I'm sure it must be weird for them to experience everything second hand. Usually, the mother is the first to know that she's pregnant. She had to wait for me to tell her. So far, she's been really great though. They've never got a positive before, although they did IVF six times themselves, so yesterday was what I hope a first of many firsts.



I have yet to POAS! lol....


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - I don't know how you've resisted!!!!

Phantom - I got my first bfp at 12dpo and it looked pretty much like that. It got more definite at 13dpo and slightly darker but it didn't really get properly dark until 15dpo - I wouldn't worry!

Feleccya - welcome!! :hi: Congratulations on your surprise!! :D

Afm, booked in for my 6 week scan today - Oct 9th, can't wait!:happydance: Feeling more tired this evening...


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Guys - beta is 308 - I would like to offically join your thread:)


----------



## Phantom710

Yay! Welcome^^^^


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> getting-yay for telling people!!!
> 
> I am trying my best to wait until thanksgiving but it is driving me crazy!!!!

I want to wait until Thanksgiving too. We shall see if me not drinking gives anything away though! I've already had a cousin ask my sister about it (she's the only one who knows since I needed someone to talk to while going through all this).


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeahhhh! Annabelle! Great number! Official congrats to you and your hubby!


----------



## armymama2012

Well day 4 of fatigue, diarrhea, and morning sickness. This is going to be a rough pregnancy. I'm thinking I'm having a girl since the first 14 weeks of being pregnant with my daughter I was miserable (but happy) too.


----------



## almosthere

woohoo congrats annabelle and welcome!

afm i am worrying since I have NO morning sickness at all....not even one wave of naseau...ughh.....but beta was normal so I am staying positive that all is well..I think this first tri should be called the worry until i am in the safety zone tri lol 

and phantom I tested with cheapies (is urs a cheapie?) and the lines were super faint-try a first response!! I did finally retest a week later with another cheapie and it was MUCH darker =)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MissAnnabelle said:


> Guys - beta is 308 - I would like to offically join your thread:)

Welcome!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Great beta MissA! What is your EDD and I will add you to the front page?

ArmyM - sorry you're feeling rough :hugs: Did you find ways to manage it when you were pregnant with your daughter?

Almost - don't worry about not feeling any ms. Two of my friends didn't have any ms at all - maybe you're going to be one of the lucky ones!

Afm, think my bbs did some growing this evening. Was out with some friends and they were soooooo itchy!!! It was all I could do to stop myself from scratching them in front of everyone!!:haha:


----------



## armymama2012

GettingBroody said:


> Great beta MissA! What is your EDD and I will add you to the front page?
> 
> ArmyM - sorry you're feeling rough :hugs: Did you find ways to manage it when you were pregnant with your daughter?
> 
> Almost - don't worry about not feeling any ms. Two of my friends didn't have any ms at all - maybe you're going to be one of the lucky ones!
> 
> Afm, think my bbs did some growing this evening. Was out with some friends and they were soooooo itchy!!! It was all I could do to stop myself from scratching them in front of everyone!!:haha:

Couldn't really do anything to lessen it with my daughter except for sleep or keep myself busy. I was also taking care of my son by myself since DH was in Basic Training for the Army so he kept me busy.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

It's June 5th - one day past yours:)


----------



## GettingBroody

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## armymama2012

So I just read something that said that diarrhea that lasts for more than 5 days or if you have it more than 3 times day, should warrant a call to the OB. Well I dont have an OB yet and it usually takes a while to get an appointment with my primary doctor. Do I just go to urgent care if its still here on Monday?


----------



## almosthere

army-did you do ivf? if so, call your oncall nurse! If not, I suppose go to urgent care if you feel it is neccessary? I have had the opposit issue-super firm stools-sooo contstipated I worry pushing might make little bean fall off!! lol


----------



## armymama2012

Nope, we conceived naturally after trying for a year. I'll go in on Monday if its still here.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Guys, how do you ad the ticker to your signature?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I got the code I just don't know what to do with it....lol

EDIT --> nevermind - I got it :)


----------



## raelynn

Almost - I'm the same way, worrying about not having MS yet. Not that I really want it I'm just worrying over every little thing. My boobs aren't super sore either, just the tiniest bit if I push on them.

MissA - You just paste the BB Code into your signature for the tickers


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I was using the html one on accident I guess. What is MS??


----------



## raelynn

Morning Sickness


----------



## snowflakes120

Annabelle - Go to User CP, Edit Signature, Paste & Save. Ta-da!

Army - Do you have a primary care Dr you can call on Mon? I wouldn't go to Urgent Care, I know it's super expensive! Just make sure you are drinking plenty of water to replace you lost water and so you don't get dehydrated. I had the squirts in the beginning too, they seemed to go away in like 3 days. 

Almost - I am the same as you. I haven't had one wave of nausea yet either. I am hoping that it kicks in next week. But I have to admit it is making me concerned and I'm worried. It just makes no sense to me bc I know my HCG is super high so I don't know why I'm not feeling much of anything at all. Love what your calling 1st tri. 

Broody - Yeahhh for itchy bobbies!


----------



## almosthere

I am sad about no boobie spurts yet! Maybe I have a slight increase in nipple sensitivity, but no itching from growth yet-but hey, it is still early days for us all!!!


----------



## almosthere

Army-I hope the soft stools stops before Monday!!! I finally pooped without constipation today, but woke u psuper early to do so from sharp cramps and pain =(


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good morning! 

The constipation could be from the prenatal pills....ask your doctor if he can prescribe to you your vitamins with a stool softner....constipation was my best friend while I was pregnant with my son...lol...not that I needed a best friend like that but I had no choice...lol...

Army...make sure you're drinking lots of fluids...  ask your nurse if you can drink gatorade.

AFM....cant wait for tomorrow!!!!!! Well lovely ladies I will catch up with you in a few...I have to head out to my sons baseball game this morning ;-) talk to you soon!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! What wonderful topics of conversation we have!!!:haha: I'm leaning more towards constipation too - gonna have to go buy me some weatabix! (wheatabix?!:wacko:) My clinic has faxed another prescription for progesterone pessaries (fun!) into my pharmacy so must go collect them this afternoon. Also think I might have a slight touch of thrush... :-(

Prayin - I am so excited for your scan! Enjoy your son's game!


----------



## armymama2012

almosthere said:


> I am sad about no boobie spurts yet! Maybe I have a slight increase in nipple sensitivity, but no itching from growth yet-but hey, it is still early days for us all!!!

My boobies were so itchy yesterday and I couldn't figure out why. I've been through this before but my memory seems to have walked away from me this pregnancy.


----------



## almosthere

gettin-oh i hope you are wrong and it is not thrush that is just the worst!!

praying-thanks for the advice!! I havve been snacking on lemon essence prunes to help out LOL

and yes lovely conversation-oh the fun in pregnancy!! haha


----------



## armymama2012

Hmmm....according to WTE I'm almost 5 weeks along but according to Babycenter.com I'm exactly what my ticker says.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi.....bit down today as I have cramping and noticed some pink when i wiped (sorry for the tmi). I just want tomorrow to be here now.....Im worried :-(


----------



## GettingBroody

I understand your worry Prayin and I'm sure I would be too despite my best intentions... But remember that spotting/break through bleeds in early pregnancy is really not that unusual. The fact that it's pink is good too - I'm sure your little bean is just snuggling in a bit deeper. My friend had a relatively heavy bleed at 6 weeks - she went to A&E for an emergency scan and they discovered the baby had changed his mind about where to implant and moved to the opposite side of the uterus leaving a nice bruise at the original site! Little trouble maker!:haha: So don't worry, I'm sure all is absolutely fine. At least you've your scan tomorrow morning to put your mind at ease. :hugs:

Army - when was your last period? Maybe babycenter isn't counting the 2 weeks prior to ovulation?

Almost - have been wearing panty liners because of the progesterone pessaries and I think they may have been causing a bit of irritation. Left it off for the afternoon and I've no thrush-like feelings now so fx'd!


----------



## armymama2012

GettingBroody said:


> I understand your worry Prayin and I'm sure I would be too despite my best intentions... But remember that spotting/break through bleeds in early pregnancy is really not that unusual. The fact that it's pink is good too - I'm sure your little bean is just snuggling in a bit deeper. My friend had a relatively heavy bleed at 6 weeks - she went to A&E for an emergency scan and they discovered the baby had changed his mind about where to implant and moved to the opposite side of the uterus leaving a nice bruise at the original site! Little trouble maker!:haha: So don't worry, I'm sure all is absolutely fine. At least you've your scan tomorrow morning to put your mind at ease. :hugs:
> 
> Army - when was your last period? Maybe babycenter isn't counting the 2 weeks prior to ovulation?
> 
> Almost - have been wearing panty liners because of the progesterone pessaries and I think they may have been causing a bit of irritation. Left it off for the afternoon and I've no thrush-like feelings now so fx'd!

Last period started on August 28th and lasted 4 days.


----------



## GettingBroody

That makes you 4 weeks and 4 days...? What is your ticker based on?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

For my EDD I did the IVF calculator that goes by the egg retrieval date.

Well, my pants size is usually a 7/8, but I had to go out and buy a pair of 9/10 pants after last cycle. Now those don't fit after this cycle and I think it is only going to get bigger, so my mom took me out today to buy two pairs of maternity pants that look like regular pants - one is a skinny jean - but they have the stretchy panels too. Hate to buy that stuff so soon, but I literally have no pants to wear. My mom bought me a little newborn onsie that is yellow and has little duckie feet and a little duckie on the rump. We went to lunch and to the library to get a couple of pregnancy books. It seems so real now. I'm so lucky to have her to help me with all of this stuff:)


----------



## almosthere

sounds like a very nice time with mom annabelle! I can't wait to go shopping for babies stuff with my mom...roll on to november please!!! LOL


----------



## armymama2012

GettingBroody said:


> That makes you 4 weeks and 4 days...? What is your ticker based on?

It asked me to put my EDD and that's what it gave me.


----------



## GettingBroody

And what was your EDD based on? Your LMP?


----------



## armymama2012

GettingBroody said:


> And what was your EDD based on? Your LMP?

No, EDD was based on the day of ovulation.


----------



## Christie2011

My biggest symptom to date is the tiredness. I'm wondering if it's extra because of the endometrin plus the pregnancy. I would happily take several naps a day. Getting through the work day is nearly impossible. I've just begun to have a bit of constipation. No ms for me yet.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

How would you guys deal with people smoking around you that know you are pregnant? In laws invited us over for dinner tonight - we told them the news yesterday. FIL had 4/5 smokes at the kitchen table within an hour and ate during that time too. MIL only had one so at least she is trying I guess. Ugh. I asked DH to please deal with it. Is it unreasonable for me not to want to be around that? MIL opened a window and lit some candles, but still. I'm not Betty Drapper for petes sakes.


----------



## GettingBroody

Army - sorry, I can't get my head around it either!:wacko: My ticker matches my WTE app exactly. Presume your WTE date is based on EDD too? Maybe input it again and see what happens?! On a slightly different note, you must've got a lovely early bfp if you're only 4 weeks today!

MissA - that's a tricky one... My MIL smokes too. We've only been in their house once since last week and she didn't smoke but really not sure what I'd do if she did... :shrug: Hopefully it won't happen. How exciting that you were out doing pregnancy stuff with your own mum though!! And congrats on your first baby buy! (if it is your first!) My parents have been away for the last few weeks and are home tomor. Can't wait to see them! I've been giving them all the updates by phone but it's really not the same! 

Christie - that's funny because I haven't really felt any extra tiredness at all yet! If anything, I'm the opposite! I'm still waking up at least an hour (usually more) before I need to every morning!

Afm, one of my best friends is in hospital having her baby at the moment - so excited!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies! I just wanted to stop by and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well! I'm getting ready to go to sleep right now so I'll come back and do personals later.

I did my beta this morning (saturday) but won't get results until Monday. I can't wait until then!! I haven't been feeling too different except for eating more. I feel like the food I eat doesn't go into my stomach giving me the feeling that It's still empty. Maybe my stomach is leaking..:haha


----------



## GettingBroody

Or maybe your 2mm baby is just really hungry and eating it all!!

Prayin - thinking of you today, hope all goes well at the scan...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Or maybe your 2mm baby is just really hungry and eating it all!!
> 
> Prayin - thinking of you today, hope all goes well at the scan...

Thanks Getting :hugs: I had cramping all day yesterday and spotting....just a scary day in general....nervous about the scan but excited at the same time....

How are you feeling??? Soon as I get the good news I will update :winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

praying-so you are doing early scan to see why you are spotting? GL!!

lulu I notcied I have became very hungry since 2 days ago and not getting full either!

missa-it prob would not be so bad if the smoking was outside so you could stay inside during or you could still socialize outside for a bit. Since they normally smoke in the home anyway, you could just say, I am worried about smoke getting to my baby, when I come over, would you mind not smoking? See what they say-it can't hurt to ask-they must understand! If not, then just explain to them you can't stay inside there house and perhaps they can come to yours and stick with smoking outside! GL!

afm not much to report...just counting down the days until my next beta, excited to finish my crinone gel next sunday, and excited that my scan is in less than 2 weeks, eeek!!!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm wearing 3 layers and still getting chills. Slight MS but nothing like yesterday. Also I don't know if its gas or something else but my right side is achy right now.


----------



## almosthere

https://blog.pettelmaternity.com/the-truth-behind-pregnancy-myths/

hi ladies, check out the above link...I was researching if I could continue to eat my veg. sushi or not...sadly it says no! o man!! also, it mentions that second hand smoke may not be harmful to baby!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi lovely ladies!!!! 

I saw my little tater-tot this morning!!!!! I def only have one....I cried a bit but I am ok now  my progesterone is 13 and beta is 2980!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Prayin!! Sorry one of the embies didn't make it but delighted the other is doing well!! Great beta! Did you mention the spotting to them? When do you go back again?


----------



## GettingBroody

almosthere said:


> https://blog.pettelmaternity.com/the-truth-behind-pregnancy-myths/
> 
> hi ladies, check out the above link...I was researching if I could continue to eat my veg. sushi or not...sadly it says no! o man!! also, it mentions that second hand smoke may not be harmful to baby!!

Interesting! I think I'll still be avoiding it as much as possible just to be on the safe side though!

Army - light the fire and stay cozy for the evening! :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Yay Prayin!! Sorry one of the embies didn't make it but delighted the other is doing well!! Great beta! Did you mention the spotting to them? When do you go back again?

Hi sweetie!!! Yes he said perfectly normal and no reasons to worry....I even took a pic of my pantyliner (sorry tmi) last night so they could see the color and amount....he said sac and size are perfec! Yayyy...I go back on the 10th!


----------



## almosthere

congrats praying...amazing beta wow!! and you get two scans before i even get my first...i go in next thursday the 11th eeek!


----------



## armymama2012

GettingBroody said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> https://blog.pettelmaternity.com/the-truth-behind-pregnancy-myths/
> 
> hi ladies, check out the above link...I was researching if I could continue to eat my veg. sushi or not...sadly it says no! o man!! also, it mentions that second hand smoke may not be harmful to baby!!
> 
> Interesting! I think I'll still be avoiding it as much as possible just to be on the safe side though!
> 
> Army - light the fire and stay cozy for the evening! :hugs:Click to expand...

No fireplace here, just layering up lol and lots of blankets. Chills have mostly stopped.


----------



## GettingBroody

almosthere said:


> congrats praying...amazing beta wow!! and you get two scans before i even get my first...i go in next thursday the 11th eeek!

And I go on the 9th! Thats three of us in a row!!

Army - boo for no fire!! I love my fire!!!:blush:


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - I added your :baby: to the front page!! Forgot to ask - did you get a photo? If so, post please!!!


----------



## armymama2012

GettingBroody said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> congrats praying...amazing beta wow!! and you get two scans before i even get my first...i go in next thursday the 11th eeek!
> 
> And I go on the 9th! Thats three of us in a row!!
> 
> Army - boo for no fire!! I love my fire!!!:blush:Click to expand...

I wont get to make my appointment til tomorrow because with the military you have to see a primary care doctor to confirm pregnancy and after that you schedule your first OB appointment. I dont think I'll see an OB for an U?S until at least the 16th.


----------



## almosthere

hope you can scan soon armymama!!


----------



## armymama2012

almosthere said:


> hope you can scan soon armymama!!

I just went pee and had some sharp pain near my left hip while peeing. I also have a headache and slight lower backache? Is this a cause for concern?


----------



## almosthere

sounds normal to me...i sneezed one day and had the worst sharp pain on my right ovary maybe even lower than that-scared me to death but I am sure these weird pains are kind of like cramps and our uterus' are just stretching to make room for baby!


----------



## raelynn

Wow! I'm so anxious to get my first scan now. I can't wait! I go in for another beta on Tuesday so I am hoping that at that point they schedule my early scan. I'm still with the fertility clinic since they do all the early checks to make sure everything is going fine before passing you on. I figure I'll call my obgyn sometime next week to schedule my first appointment there. I don't think they scan until 8-10 weeks so I'm not really rushing to switch right now.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies, I will be due 6th of June. I am having my second lot of beta today, first lot was 350 at 14dpo


----------



## almosthere

thats a great beta! I bet your second will be close if not in the 2000's already!!! 

I am a June baby so it is so exciting to be pregnant in the same seasons as my mother was with me!


----------



## raelynn

Almost - I'm a June baby too!


----------



## TwoRdue

Fot those that dont know me.

Age: 29
DH: 33
TTC since: I dont have a date but been about seven years
I had two ectopic's before I started IVF two years ago, had my first BFP in November 2011 with twins but sadly miscarried at 18 weeks. 
My second BFP was on 9/27 with a Beta of 350 
EDD: should be June 6th
Symptoms so far. Tied, sore boobs, some nausea and growing pains


----------



## TwoRdue

almost - all my siblings and myself were born in June (that is four of us) + 3 other family members so I am excited about this as I feel this will be it


----------



## almosthere

I think this is it for us too!!-so sorry for your losses twordue!


----------



## almosthere

omgsh so funny we are all june babies =)


----------



## GettingBroody

I was July 1st but my due date was June 18th!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm a june baby too! I also have my first scan on the 8th, so that makes 4 of us in a row that week.


----------



## raelynn

I found a helpful website for pregnancy nutrition and meal planning. I don't know about you all but I have been desperately searching for something to create a menu that is healthy and good for pregnancy for me (since I don't have the patience to figure it all out myself). You can even add your own recipes and it has a link that creates grocery lists for the meal plans too! It also has fitness tracking. https://babyfit.sparkpeople.com/homepage.asp


----------



## snowflakes120

Raelynn - I use The Fresh 20 every week. They send out the meal plan/recipes/nutrition facts/grocery list on Fridays - You only have to buy 20 ingredients each week and they give you the grocery list for the 5 meals. I got a great Groupon deal for it about 8 weeks ago and I love love love it!! Just another option!! ;)

https://www.thefresh20.com/


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies & wow 4 scans in a row-mine would be the last, I am going to go crazy seeing all your scans waiting for mine!! LOL!! But I also can't wait to see all your scans hehe!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

My scan is tomorrow. I'm really nervous.


----------



## almosthere

omgsh no don't be-this is sooo exciting!! I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray. Went to ER today for sharp pain on my left side. Ultrasounds were inconclusive but they said it could be an ectopic pregnancy or a large cyst on my left ovary. Going back on Wednesday for HCG check and probably on Friday for follow-up ultrasound. I don't want to have to end a pregnancy I worked for a year for!

My Bday is in March if that is what you were talking about.


----------



## raelynn

army - Will be praying everything is ok with baby!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Army-I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lulu 07

Beta is 312 at 14 or 15 dpo. I think my RE considered it 14 dpo because my embies were a day behind at transfer. Will get more clarification when I go in for my 2nd beta on Tuesday.


----------



## Lulu 07

Army~ I hope all is ok and you get good news soon! You'll be in my prayers.. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Army - will be thinking of you, really hope everything turns out to be okay. Are you still in a lot of pain or were they able to give you something? :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Snowflakes - don't be nervous! (although I'm sure we all will be when first scan time comes!) Enjoy seeing your little baby for the very first time!

Lulu - great beta! Looking forward to Tuesdays update!

Christie - that's so funny that your scan is on the 8th! Anybody want to go in on the 7th?!:haha:

Afm, seems like my uterus is done stretching for a while! Last night was my first evening with no proper muscle pains and woke up this morning feeling none too! (for the last week I've been very achy when I wake up - think its one of the reasons I'm waking so early, can't get comfy!) I bet in a day or two I'll be wishing the pains were back so I know I'm still pregnant! Any of you ladies tempted to poas just to check the line is still there?! :blush:


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting - I feel the same, had my beta today and then started spotting with cm and wanted to run out and buy a massive pk and test everyday lol


----------



## GettingBroody

The only tests I have left are the out of date ones and last week they were only giving me really faint lines (when in-date ones were showing lovely strong lines) so I'm trying to resist using them in case the faint line stresses me out (even though I know it'll be there!!!) I should really just throw them out...!


----------



## almosthere

great beta lulu!

army-praying for you and little bean!

broody-yay for no more stretching pains

and yay for poas...lol I poas yesterday, my last cheapie-I think I am official done as fun as it is to see the lines!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Army - you will be in my prayers too...hope everything works out okay.

Lulu - that's a great beta! My second one is tomorrow too!


----------



## snowflakes120

Scan went well. I am 5w5d today and they found the Gestational Sac and Yolk Sac. RE seemed pleased and said it's still early to see much and that is all they usually see. I go back next Friday on 10/12 to hopefully see a Fetal Pole and quite possibly a heartbeat! FX. No more Beta's for me as once you switch to U/S they don't do the levels anymore.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's great news snowflakes! :)


----------



## almosthere

Fantastic scan results snowflake!


----------



## Phantom710

great news snow!!


----------



## raelynn

Snowflake - Great news!
Broody - I've peen poas still! It gives me peace of mind between my betas and I have a ton of cheapies left so I can test to my hearts content. 

Has anyone else been gaining weight. I'm starting to worry that I'll be gaining too fast. I'm not really eating that much more, just a couple snacks a day and mostly fruit, but I'm hungry all the time! If I don't eat every couple hours or so my stomach is growling like crazy and I start getting shaky


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have been. Both my pants and bras aren't fitting so great anymore. I read that it is normal to be not fitting into your clothes even if you aren't showing yet. I'm around 6lbs heavier than I was before I started last cycle.


----------



## almosthere

I prob gained a pound I have read the first tri should give you about 3.5 to 5lbs to put on! 

I had a left pain today which worries me, had it recently and it lingered for a bit... :/


----------



## GettingBroody

Snowflake - delighted your scan went so well! With you going for your next one on the 12th that makes us 5 in a row!!

Raelynn - I haven't put on any weight but I'm definitely bloated. Opening the button on my jeans as soon as I sit into the car after work!

Almost - don't worry, pains are normal. As long as its not too severe I'm sure it's nothing. :hugs:

Afm, have moved to back pain! Went for a walk with the dogs earlier and had a muscular ache right at the base of my spine while I was walking. Gone now and was more annoying than sore really but hope it won't be happening every time I go walking!

Don't you love how we can list every little ache and pain in here without worrying that people think we are total drama queens?!:haha:


----------



## almosthere

haha I worried about my left ovary pain because it kind of lingered a bit when i was driving home from work and I did lots of lifting babies that are almost 1 ughh....

and buttoning pants?! OMGSH I am lucky if I can button my jeans, I have been using the hair elastic trick to keep my pant button partially close!! LOL I think I already need a bella band and this other band that keeps jeans shut through the belt loops! LOL!


----------



## Christie2011

I feel like I'm still losing some of my bloatness from my ER as my jeans and shirts are fitting me more normally than they did around ER time. I still fit into my jeans just fine and use the same hole on my belt.

I decided to try to get back into a workout routine. I was training for a marathon just before I started stimming and then quit. I'm starting off slow though now. Just an easy 2 mile run and then a half hour of walking.

Funny thing is when I was running I could feel where I had been doing PIO injections. Apparently my butt is not fully healed from all that.


----------



## raelynn

Ugh! I'm so bloated too. I've already been thinking about the bella band too! My work pants are still ok but my jeans do not have the give in them I need.

Christie - I'm trying to get back into an exercise routine too. I was training for a 5k before I started IVF and stopped for stimming too and never picked it back up. I'm starting off slow, just walking for now since I don't want to take on too much this early on. Good luck with getting back to it!


----------



## TwoRdue

I to am super bloated, when in hungry I can't eat much coz of it and my bras are way to small already lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Ridiculously excited to be an appleseed today!! :dance:


----------



## almosthere

yay for appleseed broody!! I am dying to be 6 weeks already, I love hitting each new week mark, and then especially, each month mark---roll on month 2!!! lol

two2due-I am so jealous you are growing already-my breasts have done nada...zilch...no growing at all, boooo.....hoping for at least some ms for my 6 week mark thursday LOL


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost, don't think mine have grown at all either. Keep meaning to dig out a tape measure so I can keep an eye them!:haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

I am jealous of bigger bb's too! I am a measly A cup. I could use some extra love in that area! I sure know hubby would be happy about that too!

I have gained a pd but my pants still fit me. I guess I'm not too bloated all that much. I don't know what to think of that!

yeahhh for 5 scans!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Me too Snowflake!! Roll on bigger cup size!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I can't wait til we can all share bump pics!! 

See here for a bunch of "fun dates" for us:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/due-date-calculator.php


----------



## GettingBroody

Nice page Snowflake!


----------



## Phantom710

Very cool page. I'm in maternity pants as we speak. By afternoon/evening my poor bloat is being cut into by my pants, and maternity pants are so much more comfortable :)


----------



## Christie2011

I was just doing some research on local hospitals and concluded that I need to find a new doctor's office for my prenatal visits. The office I use now doesn't deliver at the hospital I want to go to.

Anyone else look at hospitals yet? Getting a little ahead of myself I'm sure, but I don't want to switch doctors late in the game.


----------



## GettingBroody

There's only one maternity hospital in my city and it's only about 15 mins from my house so that's where I'll be going! Doesn't required much thought on my part! There used to be 3 but they amalgamated them all a few hours ago and built a brand new hospital so it's very mod!

Edit: oops, they amalgamated them a few years ago not a few hours!:haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Christie2011 said:


> I was just doing some research on local hospitals and concluded that I need to find a new doctor's office for my prenatal visits. The office I use now doesn't deliver at the hospital I want to go to.
> 
> Anyone else look at hospitals yet? Getting a little ahead of myself I'm sure, but I don't want to switch doctors late in the game.

I started doing research. There are 2 major hospitals in my area. Since I am under the care of the RE for right now I have to wait til they release me. However, my OBGYN retired a few months ago after he referred me. So I don't technically have an OBGYN to get released to. My old OBGYN practice and the RE practice are with the 2 different separate hospitals. Just my luck! I think I want to switch to the hospital that the RE is affiliated with. I asked my RE yesterday on who she would recommend and she gave me a list. I noticed there are 2 OBGYN practices right in the same building but on different floors as my RE office. So I think I'll be going to one of those 2. She said I most likely would need to call soon bc sometimes there is a wait for new patients... I really need to get on this soon I guess... It's so hard to just pick an OBGYN based off a blurb on their website...


----------



## OmiOmen

snowflakes120 said:


> I can't wait til we can all share bump pics!...

We could share bloating photos. :haha: 

I had to buy a pair of maternity jeans at 4 weeks. Today I got out of the shower and my PJ bottoms all seemed far too small so I rummaged around my draw and found some old maternity yoga pants that I thought I had thrown out. :thumbup: Thank goodness for under the bump maternity clothes for early pregnancy bloating.


----------



## TwoRdue

I am wearing leggings a lot as jeans are way to uncomfortable, I still have some cloths from my last pregnancy I can slowly give into


----------



## raelynn

snowflakes120 said:


> Christie2011 said:
> 
> 
> I was just doing some research on local hospitals and concluded that I need to find a new doctor's office for my prenatal visits. The office I use now doesn't deliver at the hospital I want to go to.
> 
> Anyone else look at hospitals yet? Getting a little ahead of myself I'm sure, but I don't want to switch doctors late in the game.
> 
> I started doing research. There are 2 major hospitals in my area. Since I am under the care of the RE for right now I have to wait til they release me. However, my OBGYN retired a few months ago after he referred me. So I don't technically have an OBGYN to get released to. My old OBGYN practice and the RE practice are with the 2 different separate hospitals. Just my luck! I think I want to switch to the hospital that the RE is affiliated with. I asked my RE yesterday on who she would recommend and she gave me a list. I noticed there are 2 OBGYN practices right in the same building but on different floors as my RE office. So I think I'll be going to one of those 2. She said I most likely would need to call soon bc sometimes there is a wait for new patients... I really need to get on this soon I guess... It's so hard to just pick an OBGYN based off a blurb on their website...Click to expand...

I'm still currently under the care of my RE too but both my RE and my OBGYN are located in the same hospital so I'll be going there. It is the same hospital I was supposed to be born in too but my mom's doctor was at a different one when I decided to pop out.


----------



## almosthere

I have yet to meet the main obgyn at the hospital where I go to, but I plan on meeting her for my first or second appt!! I will most likely use her if I get a good vibe from her. The hospital is only about 20 minutes away, so not too shabby!


----------



## almosthere

And I am also a large a so I can't wait for them to grow grow grow and hopefully not deflate after breast feeding LOL


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys - i forgot to post my update - 2nd beta today at 20 pdo 1478 - Ultrasound on Thursday. 
I live in a smaller town - luckily there is an OBGYN near me that delivers at the hospital in the big city. Even my family doctor told me not to deliver at our local hospital.


----------



## raelynn

I'm the opposite - my boobs are big already so I can't imagine what they'll be like when/if they start growing. It'll be crazytown!


----------



## almosthere

LOL I hope they dont get to big and uncomfortable!!!

I am so big and bloated already it is CRAZY I never thought I would have a "bump" already...even if it is mostly bloat LOL....although gained about 2 lbs already!


----------



## Lulu 07

MissA ~ Great beta!! When is your 1st scan?

About boobs, mine are already bigger than before and super sore. I have a hard time sleeping on my tummy because they hurt so much! I will have to go out and buy some new bras since mine barely fit right now.

I had my 2nd beta today (18dpo) and it came back at 1301! My 1st scan is on the 9th.. YAAAAY!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Lulu - great beta! I had to buy a new bra too - it is a total granny bra with thick comfortable straps. I was big to begin with so trying to make sure gravity doesn't do any permanent damage! My first scan is Thursday the 4th.


----------



## almosthere

great beta lulu, wow your scan is SO soon, eeeek!!


----------



## Lulu 07

MissA ~ omg your scan is in only 2 days!! I wish mine was so close! haha @ the granny bra.. As long as it's comfortable, right? 

Almost ~ I know it's close but I know the time is going to drag like crazy!


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow the 9th, I have to wait till the 18th aaahhhhh


----------



## raelynn

MissA - I was thinking about a granny bra too :) I read that it helps to have a comfy no underwire one you can sleep in to fight gravity

almost - I'm still crazy bloated too. Loving my lounge pants right now.


----------



## Lulu 07

Two ~ Sorry you have a longer wait.. Although the 18th is not that far away but we are too impatient! 

Raelynn ~ good luck shopping for your granny bra. I'll be doing the same soon!:haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu & MissA - congrats on your betas!!!

Lulu - we'll be scanning on the same day!! :thumbup:

MissA - wow, your scan is tomorrow you lucky thing!!

Today I've woken up with no voice! Think it's cause I'm a bit flemmy and stuffed up - hope it eases once I get up and have a hot drink otherwise teaching the kids will be interesting!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I am also a bit sick-sore throat and phlem for the passed few days and starting to feel pukey, uh oh...is MS in my near future?? perhaps at my 6week mark tomorrow?? LOL!

Don't feel like eating breakfast, just an icky day, plus it is icky outside, all rainy....blehh


----------



## snowflakes120

Almost - I went bed last night and felt hungover. My tummy did not feel happy. It kept me awake. I think the nausea is starting to come to a head. Not that I'm complaining - I am the crazy one that actually wants it!! 

Great betas Lulu and Annabelle!

Broody - Hope teaching goes OK today! 

Anyone's ears ringing? Mine did it last night like 2x and again this AM... The pants I have on today are not fitting me - I had to do the hair-tie trick - these are the only pants that don't fit, they were always a bit too tight to begin with though!!


----------



## Phantom710

GettingBroody said:


> Lulu & MissA - congrats on your betas!!!
> 
> Lulu - we'll be scanning on the same day!! :thumbup:
> 
> MissA - wow, your scan is tomorrow you lucky thing!!
> 
> Today I've woken up with no voice! Think it's cause I'm a bit flemmy and stuffed up - hope it eases once I get up and have a hot drink otherwise teaching the kids will be interesting!!




almosthere said:


> Hi ladies-I am also a bit sick-sore throat and phlem for the passed few days and starting to feel pukey, uh oh...is MS in my near future?? perhaps at my 6week mark tomorrow?? LOL!
> 
> Don't feel like eating breakfast, just an icky day, plus it is icky outside, all rainy....blehh

getting and almost--- count me in on the phlem group as well. Was horrible today. Now that I think about it, I had it with my first as well. Bleck. It had a way of making your tummy all icky even if you don't have ms yet.



snowflakes120 said:


> Almost - I went bed last night and felt hungover. My tummy did not feel happy. It kept me awake. I think the nausea is starting to come to a head. Not that I'm complaining - I am the crazy one that actually wants it!!
> 
> Great betas Lulu and Annabelle!
> 
> Broody - Hope teaching goes OK today!
> 
> Anyone's ears ringing? Mine did it last night like 2x and again this AM... The pants I have on today are not fitting me - I had to do the hair-tie trick - these are the only pants that don't fit, they were always a bit too tight to begin with though!!

They haven't started yet, but they did with my 1st. Something about increased blood flow/pressure etc. Bad news, for me it kept up throught the pregnancy.


Anyone get the shakes? I got the shakes yesterday, so weird, and another girl I work with who is 7 weeks has been getting them as well so I'm assuming it's pregnancy related. Or we're both dying or some other illness... hah


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies!!!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## almosthere

Hi praying I am feeling better than I did this am but still phlemy...super hungry again...phantom getting and snowflake sorry you are all also feeling a bit under the weather...I am also cheering on my ms to come lol


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Hi praying I am feeling better than I did this am but still phlemy...super hungry again...phantom getting and snowflake sorry you are all also feeling a bit under the weather...I am also cheering on my ms to come lol

I hope you ladies feel better soon (Almost & Snowflake). :hugs:

I'm still crampy and still have some CM mixed with pinkish blood...sorry for the TMI...lol....but the doc said it was normal...so I try not to think to much about it.....


----------



## GettingBroody

Snowflake - my ears aren't exactly ringing but in the mornings before I get up I do get a few rushes of blood in my ears - makes a serious whooshing sound!

Phantom - I had a few shaky moments yesterday and the day before! I'm putting it down to low blood sugar perhaps?

Prayin - :hi: How are you feeling?! (Edit: oops, looks like we cross posted!)

Almost - how's your throat now? My voice came back this morning but it's very strained. If it gets much worse I guess I'll have to take a day or two off work but hoping with the weekend coming it'll give me time to rest it. (Although some time off might be nice!:blush:)

Army - how did you get on today? Thinking of you and hope all is well :hugs:

Have a night out for one of my good friends at work tomorrow night - we're throwing her a surprise hen party :D Then in 2 weeks it's her wedding and the day after that it's another work friend's engagement party! Covering up not drinking at all the events is going to be interesting!!!:drunk:


----------



## TwoRdue

Sorry to hear some of you ladys are sick but I was told that in early pregnancy getting sick stops your immune system from attacking your little one so it can have a positive + negative!! I do hope you are feeling better soon though xxx


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting - Do you know how you are going to do that? I have thought about doing the "im on antibiotics" but not sure how long that will last as everyone's know that I love to have a drink lol


----------



## Christie2011

I'm actually feeling pretty good today. Bloating is continuing to decrease and no sign of ms yet. I'm sorta worried I don't have any symptoms. Monday cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie2011 - I was the only family member to have morning/all day sickness in my last pregnancy, my mum, nan, sisters and cousins never had one little bit of it.. You maybe luck like that


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So, we have only told the people that knew we were doing IVF about our BFP - ie - my in-laws, my mother and my best friend. So my MIL asks DH 'Do you mind if we tell everybody about the baby?' DH 'No, I don't mind'. :dohh: wth? So this was this morning and he just tells me about it and I have to be the bad guy and send her a text about how we would appreciate it if they wouldn't tell anyone until at least after the clinic releases me and says it is safe because I would hate for everybody to know about it in case something bad happened. What a lug head. I was like - don't you think you should have consulted me on that one if you weren't sure?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Is bitchy a pregnancy symptom? - if so, put me down for that one too.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - well, tomorrow night a few others are driving too cos we'll all have work on Friday so I'm hoping I don't stand out! At the engagement party I'll just plead exhaustion from the wedding the night before. The wedding will be the tricky one! I don't actually like wine so at least I won't have to be refusing that at the meal! For the rest of the evening I'm planning on just drinking Sprite or something and pretending it's something alcoholic? Will have to keep sneaking off to the bar by myself so no one will hear me order! And avoid the offers to go into a round with someone else or I'll be pouring drinks down the toilet!:haha: Thing is I didn't drink when we went out for a pre-back to school get-together in August either cos I wanted to be good before the ivf so chances are they've already got an eye on me!!! Might tell a few before the wedding to make it easier to cover up - not sure yet :shrug: What's your plan?!


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - you're not being bitchy just cautious! :hugs:

Christie - don't worry about lack of symptoms. Plenty of time yet for them to develop!!! I know exactly what you mean when you say the scan can't come soon enough though!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Both my parents no and my sister but I want to wait to the scan to tell everyone as I dont think that I can wait to 12 weeks + I believe what will be will be and sometime support is good to and I dont think it will take many people to work it out with summer around the bend and me not drinking lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Yeah, I agree - I think support is very important too. I'll have had my first scan by the time the wedding comes so we'll see - I definitely won't last til 12 weeks without telling more people!! (Although I won't be announcing it officially before 12 weeks - just letting a few more into the secret!!)


----------



## raelynn

phantom - I get shaky too but it is always when I am hungry and haven't eaten for a while

Christie - No ms for me yet either. I'm kind of hoping I don't get it though.

Still bloated here. It is the worst a little while after I eat. I've also been having some different cramping last night and today off and on. It isn't like AF more like how it felt when the catheter went in for IUI/IVF so I guess maybe its just my uterus stretching. Just another thing to worry about when new stuff starts happening. We also scheduled my 1st ultrasound for next Thursday. I can't wait! I'm waiting until afterward to let some of my family know (other than our parents who already know) and won't tell everyone else until 12 weeks.


----------



## Christie2011

So far just my sister and brother-in-law know. I also want to wait until I'm mostly "out of the woods", I'm hoping I can last until Thanksgiving. Then we'll all have something to be thankful for. Only 7 more weeks to go! I haven't been too successful at hiding the not drinking part. My sister has already been asked on 2 occasions if I'm pregnant. She beats around the bush when answering, but we don't have any gatherings planned between now and Thanksgiving, so hopefully no more questions.

I did try to play off like I was drinking, but it apparently didn't work, so good luck! I had put some sparkling white grape juice in a pink plastic wine glass that I use, thinking people might think it's champagne.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies sorry for lack of personals I am totally wiped out and fearful I may be catching strep from the kids at my work as it is going around but I have never had strep...throat is SUPER sore..ughhh

I do remember someone mentioned spotting-I am glad your doctor is not worried about it!

Also, how pooy of your husband to not check in with you first..but sounds like maybe he just did not relaize you didn't want anyone else knowning perhaps? 


Also, can't take my prenatals today, opened a new bottle and they look funky like smi melted idk weird so I am not going to risk it, but took my folic acid. Also, my prenatals reak of rotten fish smell...so I go to take my one a day regular womans vits and i cant either...reeeks of fishiness too wt?!!!!!

Anywho, hope all are feeling a bit better now-and christie, i think you mentioned worrying about no symptoms and ms...i totally am in the same boat, but we are both preggers and just lucking out right now!! also a bit of nausea i am sure would help reasure us!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I think he was just excited and didn't think about it differently. He does that....lol
This morning my stomach was turning from the smell of the empty wine glass that DH left on the counter. I doubt that is something I would usually smell? Maybe that is like what happened with you and the smell of the vitamins??


----------



## almosthere

I think so-super smell is a big symptom of fine for sure!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - Happy Sweet Pea Week!! I was going to say that about your vitamins too - are you sure it's them and not just your sense of smell gone funny?! Did you ask your dh to smell them?

MissA - Good luck at your scan today!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Raelynn - yay for having a scan date!!!

Afm, just woke up and voice is no better! Throat is beginning to get sore now too - probably from straining to talk... Gonna take some honey in hot water when I get up and see if that helps.


----------



## almosthere

sunshine I did make him smell them he thinks they are not that bad, but they are horrid to me-I still wont take them as they look defective!! However, my new ones were shipped to me monday, so hoping to get them no later than tomorrow, good thing I at least have my folic acid!!

also, sorry your throat is still icky sunshine, mine feels much better today, but we will see how long that lasts! also, got my 6 week-3rd beta today, waiting for results-usually no word about my beta until 2:30/3:00


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies....just an update about me....I lost the baby last night and the doctor confirmed it for me this morning. None of us know the reasons why as from my first and only ultrasound everything was perfect. Im confused...shocked and heartbroken. Waiting to see what the doctor says about my bloodwork and when we will start again. Hugs and kisses to all the fabulous ladies on here.....I will catch up soon enough and let you know my next BFP. xoxoxo


----------



## Phantom710

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies....just an update about me....I lost the baby last night and the doctor confirmed it for me this morning. None of us know the reasons why as from my first and only ultrasound everything was perfect. Im confused...shocked and heartbroken. Waiting to see what the doctor says about my bloodwork and when we will start again. Hugs and kisses to all the fabulous ladies on here.....I will catch up soon enough and let you know my next BFP. xoxoxo

I am SOOOOO sorry to hear this. :cry:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - I am absolutely heart broken for you... :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies....just an update about me....I lost the baby last night and the doctor confirmed it for me this morning. None of us know the reasons why as from my first and only ultrasound everything was perfect. Im confused...shocked and heartbroken. Waiting to see what the doctor says about my bloodwork and when we will start again. Hugs and kisses to all the fabulous ladies on here.....I will catch up soon enough and let you know my next BFP. xoxoxo

I am so very sorry. Many hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies....just an update about me....I lost the baby last night and the doctor confirmed it for me this morning. None of us know the reasons why as from my first and only ultrasound everything was perfect. Im confused...shocked and heartbroken. Waiting to see what the doctor says about my bloodwork and when we will start again. Hugs and kisses to all the fabulous ladies on here.....I will catch up soon enough and let you know my next BFP. xoxoxo

So sorry to hear about that :cry: I hope you get another BFP soon.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Guys - I just wanted to update that my scan went well today. We saw one beautiful little bean. My 7week scan is scheduled for the 16th.


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - that is fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!! Do you get an 8 week scan as well as a 7 week one or will you switch over to a regular dr after the 16th?


----------



## TwoRdue

MIssA- That is great news I am soooo Jealous lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks guys:) I have an appointment with my new obgyn on the 22nd, but I don't think they are scanning me again until 12 weeks. My clinic is hoping to hear the heartbeat on the 16th and then release me.


----------



## almosthere

missa-fantastic news!

praying-I am so so sorry....keeping your little angel and you and dh in my prayers <3


----------



## Christie2011

Almost - I just noticed your 3rd beta number. Looks great!

4 days until my scan. I can't wait to see my sweet pea!


----------



## almosthere

wow soo soon christie so excited for you! and thank you I was shocked about how high my beta number jumped! 

as for switching over to obgyn...I have a scan with my fertility clinic next thursday the 11th then I have a 8 week prenatal apt with my obgyn but no scan for the 8 week apt as they dont see it necessary. I also think I won't have a 2nd scan until 12 weeks but we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## raelynn

MissA - Great news! So glad you got to see your little one.

Praying - I'm so very sorry! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

So many sweet peas on here today! Love watching the tickers change! :D

Ended up staying home from school yesterday - was totally voiceless, there's no way I'd have been able to teach the kids unless we suddenly all learned sign language!! Went to the dr (knew he couldnt prescribe me anything but I need a doctors cert in order to get a sub...) and he said to stay home today too to make sure it's totally better before I go back. Went for acu too yesterday and he said its very likely pregnancy related - heat from all the growing etc drying out the vocal cords! Thought that was very interesting! He put a few needles in my neck and another few on my back over my lungs and it seems to have made a huge improvement! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

yay a sweet pea for you today christie! 

getting-I can't stand that work places make people go to the doctor for rediculous things like your lost voice or even the flu which just needs to take its course....ugh!


----------



## Christie2011

I've never wanted Monday to come to badly. I get to start off our week of scans! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

yes very exciting, almost there!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

I know!!! I really can't wait!!!! Tuesday cannot come fast enough! Think I had more growing/stretching going on last night - was very achy going to bed... Woke up feeling fine again though! :D

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## raelynn

I can't wait until next week either. Is it just me or does anyone else think that seeing our little beans (and hopefully a heartbeat!) will make it seem more real?


----------



## Christie2011

It'll at least reconfirm for me that there is a sweetpea. Right now, with little to no symptoms it's hard to believe. I've actually been less tired lately, though still peeing more than usual. But nothing else really going on.


----------



## raelynn

Other than being tired and the better sense of smell I feel absolutely normal too.


----------



## Phantom710

Christie2011 said:


> It'll at least reconfirm for me that there is a sweetpea. Right now, with little to no symptoms it's hard to believe. I've actually been less tired lately, though still peeing more than usual. But nothing else really going on.


Just saw your BETA levels.... I'm totally calling twins. Hahah. My 18dpo Beta was 165. Yours tops mine like crazy (but we're still hoping it's twins)


----------



## almosthere

rae I totally agree..!!! roll on next week!! LOL Thursday seems like so far away for meee


----------



## GettingBroody

The scan will definitely make it seem more real! Right now I kinda feel like I'm pretending to be pregnant! (Although when the stretching pains hit they're hard to deny! Definitely not a figment of my imagination!:haha:) I poas on Friday just to make sure there was still two lines there!!! (The test line was waaay darker than the control line :thumbup:)


----------



## raelynn

Getting - I was totally considering using another ic test today just for peace of mind. I told myself to hold out until next week since it'll be hard to get through.

Almost - Is your first scan Thursday too? That is when mine is and I just know it'll crawl by especially since work has been pretty stressful lately.

For those of you still with an RE, have you called your obgyn yet or waiting until the RE releases you? I think I might wait until after my scan just to make sure everything is all good and then call my obgyn.


----------



## almosthere

stop ladies you are making me want to poa frer!! lol

and rae mine is thursday like you!! i have monday off from work so we will see if that speeds up the week at all or not...i have to miss 2 hours of work for my apt. also-i made my ob prenatal apt for 8 weeks-wanted to make sure i got in on time they are having my have my dr fax over my US and beta results so i wont be getting a 8 week scan, just 7 for now!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I made my 8week appointment with my new obgyn too. I didn't want to chance not getting in on time. Plus I can always cancel if -god forbid - something should go wrong.


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't made an appointment yet. I want to wait to see how my scan turns out. I know my beta numbers were good but I'm still not convinced so I want to see how Monday goes then I'll call around and find a new OB. I'm going to see if the clinic has someone they can recommend for the hospital I want to deliver in.

I was in Walmart yesterday and totally had to convince myself to NOT buy some tests. I want to POAS so bad to convince me my sweetpea is still growing.


----------



## TwoRdue

My first appointment is two days before my seven week scan, I'm with a specialist and get seen every two weeks and get scans often


----------



## almosthere

good job avoiding poas christie!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

So....I seem to have had some brown spotting since earlier today :-( Nothing when I wipe now though and no cramps or anything so I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about. I know theoretically spotting is common at this stage but it's hard to think logically when it's actually happening. Gonna have to poas again tomor morning...


----------



## raelynn

Getting - I know it is hard but you're right, spotting is normal at this stage especially if it is brown and not bright red. I know it is so hard not to worry though. It seems that is all we do this early on.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

So glad to see everyone doing well  I want to see pics of everyones little beans!!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Getting I understand your concern, but agree with Rae. I was concerned when I spotted the first week after transfer and knew it could absolutely be implantation spotting. Still us mommies will always worry about our little ones. Stay strong!


----------



## almosthere

fx your fine getting, i think you are!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hello Ladies!! I'm so sorry I went MIA but my DH was feeling generous and decided to share his flu/cold with me. I was feeling icky and congested for a few days but i feel much better today. I hope all you wonderful mommies are doing well!!

Prayin ~ I'm so sorry about your loss.. It really broke my heart! Your next BFP is right around the corner and it will bring you your forever baby. I love that you've stayed super strong and positive throughout this!:hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

Broody ~ You will be just fine just don't stress yourself out. :hugs:

Forgot to mention that I did my 3rd beta at 21dpo and it came back at 4594! :D


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow do you have three in there Lulu


----------



## Lulu 07

Haha.. I hope not!!


----------



## TwoRdue

That is a great number, mine was 2705 at 21dpo and the nurse is sitting g on the fence about twins and you are double that.


----------



## Lulu 07

TwoRdue said:


> That is a great number, mine was 2705 at 21dpo and the nurse is sitting g on the fence about twins and you are double that.

I actually thought my beta was somewhat in the normal range but I guess it is on the higher side. We'll find out on Tuesday how many little beans are in there. I can't wait!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls :hugs: Only a very small bit of spotting last night but think it was mostly some left over blood being cleared out by the progesterone pessary (tmi!) None today so far but still so nervous. I rang my clinic but there's obviously no receptionist on duty on Sundays. In case of emergencies they said to call the local maternity hospital who will then make contact with them but I don't think this counts as an emergency... Dh wants me to ring my mum because she's a doctor but I know there's nothing she can do and then she'll just be worried too... So I think I'm just going to rest up for the day and try to not stress. Usually go walking with a group of friends and all our dogs on Sunday mornings but I've sent dh on his own today just in case. Now I feel like I should have gone cos sitting here thinking isn't doing me any good either! Tuesday really really can't come fast enough now! Even if I have no more spotting for the rest of the day I don't think I'll be able to relax til I actually see something on that screen! Sorry for the essay girls!!!!! Thanks for reading!:D


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lulu 07 said:


> Hello Ladies!! I'm so sorry I went MIA but my DH was feeling generous and decided to share his flu/cold with me. I was feeling icky and congested for a few days but i feel much better today. I hope all you wonderful mommies are doing well!!
> 
> Prayin ~ I'm so sorry about your loss.. It really broke my heart! Your next BFP is right around the corner and it will bring you your forever baby. I love that you've stayed super strong and positive throughout this!:hugs:

Thank you Lulu..... How can I not be positive....I have a group of fabulous ladies for support here :thumbup:
Hope you feel better real soon.:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, I am so dizzy waking up and if I get up too fast I get these horrid pounding headaches, but they are short lived thank goodness....anyone else feel dizzy and almost like they won't be able to eat breakfast in the mornings? I do eat to try to make myself feel better!

Also, how much folic acid are you all taking? I am taking 2mg so 800 is that normal??


----------



## Christie2011

I take one prenatal vitamin which has 800mcg of folic acid. I think my nurse told me to take at least 600 but I don't recall since that was a year ago and I've just been taking these same prenatals all year.

I'm also taking 540mg of omega-3 and trying to get at least 40g of protein, though I've read we should be getting 70g. But I'm finding it hard to get that much being a vegetarian and I feel that's a lot of food anyway. I'd be eating non stop all day.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for the info christie!! I was originally taking 400mg of folic acid separate from a discontinued prenatal pill LOL but now that I got new prenatals they come with a omega gel capsule, then also a prenatal pill with 400mg folic acid, so it sounds like I am right on track for folic acid then!


----------



## Frostie

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie. 7 wks2 days and due 24th May. Can I join you ?


----------



## TwoRdue

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, I am so dizzy waking up and if I get up too fast I get these horrid pounding headaches, but they are short lived thank goodness....anyone else feel dizzy and almost like they won't be able to eat breakfast in the mornings? I do eat to try to make myself feel better!
> 
> Also, how much folic acid are you all taking? I am taking 2mg so 800 is that normal??

I also get dizzy on and off and yesterday I felt half drunk and half hung over at the same time, i try to eat about the same time everyday or I end up feeling sick.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Frostie!!!
Welcome! :D When are you due?

Edit: Oops! Just went back and read your post properly :dohh: I'll add you to the front page :thumbup: Is this your first? How are you feeling?

Girls, I've just realised that yesterday I started doing kegels for the first time... Was feeling quite enthusiastic so did a few sets during the day. Do you think they might have loosened some old blood and caused the spotting? :shrug: (apologies for the repost to those of you who are also on the ivf thread!)


----------



## WANBMUM

Can I join? (Cautiously)

Me:34
Dh:42
TTC since: roughly April 2009
Method:IUI with donor on 21st Sept

So we are pregnant, after almost 4 years of heartache, mountains of tests, my oh was diagnosed with azoo. we decided to go with iui using donor. This was our 3rd and final attempt, ivf was next on our agenda. 
Today I am 16dpiui, I only tested today as I was full sure af was coming and the only reason I tested was basically to put myself out of my misery. We are so shocked. I've taken 5 tests so far 2 this morn and 2 tonight. One says 'pregnant 2-3' arrgghhhhaaaab buunngggaaa! 

Ps congrats to the rest of you :)


----------



## almosthere

yay 2 newbies-welcome wan and frostie!!! and congrats on the bfps!! wahoo!! wan that is A LOT of tests for one day, hehehe


----------



## raelynn

wanbmum - So happy to see you here! I'm over the moon for you that you finally got your BFP!! Also very excited to get to share this with another diui success!


----------



## TwoRdue

How is everyone feeling today? I am feeling so wiped out I could sleep the day away


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Frostie said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a newbie. 7 wks2 days and due 24th May. Can I join you ?

Hi Frostie.....welcome and congrats on your pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

WANBMUM said:


> Can I join? (Cautiously)
> 
> Me:34
> Dh:42
> TTC since: roughly April 2009
> Method:IUI with donor on 21st Sept
> 
> So we are pregnant, after almost 4 years of heartache, mountains of tests, my oh was diagnosed with azoo. we decided to go with iui using donor. This was our 3rd and final attempt, ivf was next on our agenda.
> Today I am 16dpiui, I only tested today as I was full sure af was coming and the only reason I tested was basically to put myself out of my misery. We are so shocked. I've taken 5 tests so far 2 this morn and 2 tonight. One says 'pregnant 2-3' arrgghhhhaaaab buunngggaaa!
> 
> Ps congrats to the rest of you :)


Hi Wan ......Welcome :hugs: Congrats !!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Wan!!
Welcome! :hi: Wow, looks like you've had a bit of a rough time of it. Many of us here are also LTTTC so we know how you feel :hugs: Finally seeing those pink lines is pretty amazing and very surreal! Let me know when you've figured out your due date and I'll add you to the front page :D

I'm feeling good today - no spotting yesterday or overnight so yay! Did another hpt yesterday too and the test line was much darker than the control again. Think I'm beginning to relax again now! Will still be running to the loo as often as possible today to check though!:blush: First day back at school today since my voice went - hope it doesn't do another disappearing act on me! Going to bring some honey with me so I can take a spoonful every now and then... Strangely I haven't felt extra tired at all yet - I was expecting that to be one of the first things to happen. No nausea either really but lots of indigestion yesterday so maybe it's on the way...! 

Christie - good luck with your scan today!!! Can't wait to hear all about it and find out how many are in there! :dance:


----------



## almosthere

twordue I have the usual wake up in the morning feeling hung over, lol...still no throw up yet..i hate that word lets use the code TU lol. I am very dizzy and puky feeling and am trying hard to put down half this bagel so I can then try to take my prenatals oh man!!!

and yay for scan today christie!!!!


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls, thanks for your kind wishes. 

So I had my beta today, I will get the results tomorrow morning. 

Quick q? Did you guys start taking pregnancy vitamins straightaway, I had been taking folic acid anyway but my oh got me those pregnacare multi vitamins.


----------



## almosthere

I was on mine during middle of stimming LOL


----------



## WANBMUM

Haha, were u? It clearly helped :)


----------



## Christie2011

Here ya go girls a scan of my lil blurry sweetpea! I believe most of the white blur is the yolk sac. the baby is at the top of it. Just one, measuring as scheduled, and I saw the heartbeat! Due date was confirmed as May 31st. Supposed to go back in 2 weeks for another scan and then they will release me to a regular OBGYN.

They also gave me a schedule to wean off the endometrin and estrace. I should be done with those Nov. 2nd.
 



Attached Files:







6w3d.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Christie2011

I had been taking prenatals for a year before this BFP. Couldn't hurt. They are a good multivitamin anyway.


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohoo Christie!!!!! Congratulations!!! Great picture. So thrilled everything is looking so well! Hopefully you've just started the ball rolling on a week of good scan news here! :D


----------



## WANBMUM

Wow Christie that has brought tears to my eyes! Congratulations. :) You must feel estatic!
Congrats x


----------



## WANBMUM

I gave up pregnacare a while ago as it was messing up my ovulation strangely. 

Another q? I just realized I have a beta today and for some reason I booked another for Thursday! I meant to do 2 days after, is that right? Should I ring to reschedule?


----------



## raelynn

Wanbmum - My first betas were the same as yours Monday and Thursday


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks Rae, I called the docs office to reschedule, is 2 days ok dya think? I'll go google :;


----------



## TwoRdue

I say two to three days would be good and you can see if your levels are doubling


----------



## TwoRdue

almosthere said:


> twordue I have the usual wake up in the morning feeling hung over, lol...still no throw up yet..i hate that word lets use the code TU lol. I am very dizzy and puky feeling and am trying hard to put down half this bagel so I can then try to take my prenatals oh man!!!
> 
> and yay for scan today christie!!!!

TU is good. I was up at 6.30 as felt like TU and had to eat to feel better, I don't like to eat so early as I'm hungry every two hours so that means I will eat my cupboards empty today lol.
Yesterday I really craved a peanut butter and banana toastie so I cooked it you took a couple of bites and started to gag, I didn't want it after all lol.
How are you feeling today? Watch the dizzy spells as it is common to faint in first tri. 

Christie - I'm loving the scan, I so can't wait till mine.

Question?? Will one coffee hurt? I am really craving a star bucks coffee?


----------



## almosthere

no one wont hurt-especially if its decaf!!

and I am so worried about morning faintings!! lol I am just so spacey lately! and a bit forgetful I feel! 

so funny about your craving I get those too then am like oh yick no thanks, dh do you want this?? lol


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm sure either is fine Wan but we don't do betas here so what do I know?!!:haha: As regards vitamins I was on Pregnacare Conception from about a month before I started stimming and now I've switched to the original Pregnare. I'm also taking Omega-3 fish oil capsules... Also, I read before that prenatal vitamins can contribute to morning sickness so if any of you are feeling very nauseous it might be worth looking at a different brand? Something to do with the iron content I think?


----------



## almosthere

oh christie beautiful little bean, yay, did you tear up at the US? I think I just might as reality may really start to set in...and then it may even more after my 2nd scan and telling my family and friends, ahhh! now I am all excited lol

as far as betas, my clinic only had me go in 3 times....once a week.....15dpo, then 5 weeks, then 6....us at 7 weeks and prob. more bloodwork? hmm


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - the daily caffeine limit is 200mg so I'm sure one coffee won't do you any harm - just don't make a habit of it!!! I posted a list of the caffeine amounts in daily food/drinks on one of the early pages of this thread. Copied it from my What to Expect book. I'll check what page it's on....


----------



## GettingBroody

Found it! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/1200899-summer-sensations-due-may-june-2013-a-5.html

Lots of us online right now!

I haven't really felt nauseous yet but when I'm hungry I need to eat RIGHT NOW if you know what I mean?! Otherwise I start to feel vey hollow and a bit light headed...


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks Getting and Almost I will have to have one now lol, probably make it a once a week treat.
Almost try and take is easy, I got out of bed way to quick yesterday and almost fainted, everything went fuzzy for about 10 seconds and I had to lie back down before I did pass out. Hope it passes soon


----------



## almosthere

Thank you I will! I am making an effort to get up from bed and from the sitting for a long time nice and slowly. Just something to get used to and I tend to forget half the time!


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls, I am only 4 weeks, my tummy is doing somersaults. Almost painful. I just had my dinner and I feel so bloated and uncomfortable, mainly on my right side, like a burning sensation. Is this normal?


----------



## GettingBroody

Wan - I got my bfp at 3wks 5 days and for the rest of that week my stomach was in bits. I was more or less ok during the day but by the time evening came I was fit for nothing but lying on the couch. It eased off after about a week and now it comes and goes every now and then but I mostly feel fine. God that seems like a lifetime ago already and it was only last week!!:haha:


----------



## Christie2011

I'm still having a pretty easy time over here. No nausea yet. Though my clinic did give me a nausea diet just in case. Maybe it'll help one of you girls. The main goal is to eat at least every 4 hours and when you eat combine sugar and protein. Here are a couple of combos they suggest:

-peanut butter, crackers and Sprite
-cheese toast on whole grain bread with fruit juice
-a slice of cheese with an apple
-sliced turkey sandwich and low fat chocolate milk
-dry roasted nuts and 7-Up
-milkshake
-ice cream, pudding or custard
-cottage cheese with sliced peaches and pears
-high protein cereal with fresh berries or raisins and milk
-cheese, crackers and ginger ale
-trail mix and fruit juice.

They also suggest keeping crackers near your bed and having a few before getting out of bed in the morning. Avoid sodas with phosphoric acid, eat a snack at bedtime, take vitamin b-6 (10-25mg), 1/4 tablet of Unisom Sleep Tabs 3-4 times a day as needed (I found this one interesting).

Avoid greasy, spicy, fried, or oily foods including butter and margarine (use jam, jelly, or honey instead).

Basically your goal is to keep your blood sugar level as the rapid rise/fall can cause nausea, irritableness, tiredness, and headachy.


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> oh christie beautiful little bean, yay, did you tear up at the US? I think I just might as reality may really start to set in...and then it may even more after my 2nd scan and telling my family and friends, ahhh! now I am all excited lol
> 
> as far as betas, my clinic only had me go in 3 times....once a week.....15dpo, then 5 weeks, then 6....us at 7 weeks and prob. more bloodwork? hmm

I was quite relieved at my u/s. I was convinced I had an ectopic pregnancy. During implantation my cramps were very off to the left, not very center. I didn't tear up but was very excited to see the heartbeat. I noticed before the doctor even pointed it out.


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks for that Christie! :thumbup: What are the sleeping tabs for?! The idea of combining sugar and protein is interesting. 

That's so exciting that you saw the heartbeat too today!! :D


----------



## almosthere

glad to hear you learned you are having a non ept. preg christie!! mmm now I want peanut butter!


----------



## Christie2011

GettingBroody said:


> Thanks for that Christie! :thumbup: What are the sleeping tabs for?! The idea of combining sugar and protein is interesting.
> 
> That's so exciting that you saw the heartbeat too today!! :D

The sleep tabs combined with B-6 are another way to ward off nausea, if the food combinations are not working. It says vitamin B6 and doxylamine (which is what the sleep tabs have) will help with nausea. Otherwise if the food combos and B6/doxylamine aren't helping then to consult your doctor for prescription options.


----------



## almosthere

oh why oh why did I nap for an hour? I woke up feeling the same as when I wake up in the am...all icky and it is really hard to eat my dinner. Oh boy. Also-does anyone ever feel feverish? I am SO hot all the time, then I will get the chills


----------



## Lulu 07

Welcome Frostie and wanbmum and congrats on your BFP's!!

Almost ~ I hope the dizziness and nausea get better soon. I have dizziness too although it's all day dizziness but it's not too bad. It's normal for the body to be hotter during pregnancy but make sure to check your temperature to make sure it's not an actual fever. My body feels hot all the time as well but I haven't gotten the chills.

Broody ~ Yaaay for no more spotting! It must have been the kegels like you thought. I'm glad all is well with you! About the nausea, i feel exactly the same as you do. I don't really feel nauseous but as soon as I get hungry I have to eat right away otherwise i get light headed if I don't. 

wanbmum ~ I had my betas 3 days apart. They could still calculate doubling time even if the betas are not done 2 days apart. I wouldn't wait more than 3 days in between though. I think 2-3 days is perfect. looking forward to your results tomorrow!

Christie ~ Yaaay for one strong little sweetpea!! I love the pic!

Two ~ I think one cup is ok but like broody said, be careful not to make it a habit.


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - When I went to the doctor about my voice last week he told me to make sure to take paracetemol if I thought I had a fever because it's very important to avoid fevers when you're pregnant... Do you have a thermometer you can take your temperature with?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

TwoRdue said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> twordue I have the usual wake up in the morning feeling hung over, lol...still no throw up yet..i hate that word lets use the code TU lol. I am very dizzy and puky feeling and am trying hard to put down half this bagel so I can then try to take my prenatals oh man!!!
> 
> and yay for scan today christie!!!!
> 
> TU is good. I was up at 6.30 as felt like TU and had to eat to feel better, I don't like to eat so early as I'm hungry every two hours so that means I will eat my cupboards empty today lol.
> Yesterday I really craved a peanut butter and banana toastie so I cooked it you took a couple of bites and started to gag, I didn't want it after all lol.
> How are you feeling today? Watch the dizzy spells as it is common to faint in first tri.
> 
> Christie - I'm loving the scan, I so can't wait till mine.
> 
> Question?? Will one coffee hurt? I am really craving a star bucks coffee?Click to expand...

I am eating more often too! Folgers makes a coffee called half caff. One regular sized mug (6 oz) only has 35mg of caffeine in it. I drink one of those every morning. My doctor said that it is totally okay to have 200mg or under, but I have been trying to stay under 100. I also have a glass of water before my coffee and some after so I don't get dehydrated. I know everyone does something different, but this works for me :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Gettingbroody - speaking of avoiding fevers ....so, I went shopping with my mil and sil on the weekend and mil did not smoke in the car at all, so I was really happy about that. But - sil gets in the car and is sick - sneezing - coughing and sniffling. I was like - what the? If it isn't one thing it's another. I think I am going to build myself a plastic bubble to live in until the baby comes...lol


----------



## Christie2011

I avoided my sisters house this weekend since over the past week everyone in her house had passed around a nasty bug. I was like no way am I going to get something where I'm going to be in the bathroom (if you know what I mean, and not just TU) for 48 hours.

Almost - I've been feeling warmer than usual ever since I've been on all the meds. I know progesterone will raise your basal body temp. But I haven't really felt feverish, no chills.


----------



## almosthere

I am off to temp now!! LOL


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - I am now picturing you rolling around in a little hamster ball!!:haha:

Lulu - good luck at your scan today!

Afm, scan in 6 hours! Can't wait! :D


----------



## WANBMUM

Good luck at your scans guys :)

My first beta is 430.0! That's good right?


----------



## GettingBroody

Great beta Wan!!! I'm just waiting for my scan now...eek!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Gettingbroody - lol! Hampster ball...lol Good luck at your scan today! We are sweetpeas now :)

Lulu - gl at your scan too :)

wanbmum - that sounds good to me. How many days past ovulation are you? You can check your beta on beta base.com


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!!
All looking great at the scan!! :D Just one baby in there... (dh was very relieved!:haha:) All measuring as expected. The nurse said she could see the beginnings of the heartbeat flicker but we couldn't make it out. Back in 2 weeks for 8 week scan.

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/9c4e370e79513f4284930db28b7b14ea_zps6ad257f9.jpg

Nurse wasn't even slightly concerned about the spotting. She said as long as its not very prolonged or accompanied by a lot of pain then there's absolutely nothing to worry about :thumbup:

MissA - Happy Sweetpea Week!!


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats on a good scan Getting!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Gettingbroody! omg! How exciting! That actually looks like something! Here is my scan at 5wks 2days...looks dot!
 



Attached Files:







Baby's First Picture.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Christie2011

MissA at that early that dot is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Phantom710

I all!!! My first scan is set for the 22nd of this month, by my calculations (and all the IVF calculators on the internet, I am due June 9th and am 5 weeks 2 days today. But the RE emailed me saying I'd be 6 weeks at U/S, which means I'm 4 weeks now??? confused.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Broody! I bet you are on cloud nine today!

Annabelle - I am jealous. They didn't give me any photo's to keep at my 5w4d scan. Mine looked alot like yours - just a gest sac and yolk sac!

I am quite nervous about my scan on Friday. I am so scared they aren't going to find anything. I have like zero symptoms. Just some sore bb's. It's worries me. I feel like with me being 7 weeks tomorrow that I should be feeling something... I didn't have any symptoms last time and it was a MC... I hate be PGAL.


----------



## WANBMUM

Annabelle + Getting - congrats on your scan results - the pictures are so cool :)

Snowflakes you poor thing, its terrible what our minds can do. Hopefully you are one of the lucky ones with no symptoms :) It is still early days for symptoms. Wishing you all the luck in the world for Friday x


----------



## raelynn

Beautiful scans ladies. Now I can't wait until Thursday for mine!


----------



## GettingBroody

Your photo is great MissA!!

Snowflake - I know it's impossible and totally against our natures but try to relax and not worry!!! Everything will be fine at your scan! :D

Rae - not long now!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls!!
> All looking great at the scan!! :D Just one baby in there... (dh was very relieved!:haha:) All measuring as expected. The nurse said she could see the beginnings of the heartbeat flicker but we couldn't make it out. Back in 2 weeks for 8 week scan.
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/9c4e370e79513f4284930db28b7b14ea_zps6ad257f9.jpg
> 
> Nurse wasn't even slightly concerned about the spotting. She said as long as its not very prolonged or accompanied by a lot of pain then there's absolutely nothing to worry about :thumbup:
> 
> MissA - Happy Sweetpea Week!!


Congrats!!! That's a beautiful scan :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

loving the photos, thanks for sharing ladies!!

afm-very worried for my little one as strep and fifths disease is in my preschool. I left work 2 hours early to go get a strep test as well as blood test for fifths disease-it can spread to the fetus and cause miscraige...will get strep results tomorrow and fiths on thursday although the sooner the better...

only 2 more sleeps til my first scamn at 7 weeks-yippee!!


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Almost. You poor thing. I can understand why you are worried but I'm sure you are your little bean will be absolutely fine! Your scan will be here before you know it!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks getting-my scan will be hear thursday along with my results-so by then I will hopefully be sure that baby and I are A OK!


----------



## TwoRdue

almosthere said:


> loving the photos, thanks for sharing ladies!!
> 
> afm-very worried for my little one as strep and fifths disease is in my preschool. I left work 2 hours early to go get a strep test as well as blood test for fifths disease-it can spread to the fetus and cause miscraige...will get strep results tomorrow and fiths on thursday although the sooner the better...
> 
> only 2 more sleeps til my first scamn at 7 weeks-yippee!!

I hope all goes well, I have strep B so I will have to take antibiotics before I am allowed to give birth or the baby will catch it. As for worry I totally understand as that is all I do and I have bad dreams about three time already this week already. Every time I eat something I start to second guess "is the meat hot enough, was it cooked properly, should I have eaten that" ect... I it all dies down in the second tri for us all


----------



## TwoRdue

Ohh and love love love the scan pic's I so cant wait till mine.

AFM - I went to the doc yesterday to get checked for infection and there was some blood but as she could also see a polyp she thinks it might be from that but did bloods to be on the safe said (but as I did mention to her the IVF clinic was also doing some tomorrow) More bleeding last night and this morning but seems to have stopped now...... OH the constant worry!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Anabelle broody ~ Congrats on the great scans!! I love the pics!

We just came back from our scan and we found out we're having TWINS!! I'm beyond excited!


----------



## almosthere

CONGRATS LULU THAT IS SOOO EXCITING AHH!! I am sooo happy for you!! I think I am secretly wanting twins, but one will be okay for me the first time around! LOL


----------



## Lulu 07

Almost ~ I hope yours split and you have identical twins. I think identical twins are adorable! Can't wait for your scan on Thursday!


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats Lulu, I had a feeling it would be twins and me wants them again too!!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Two ~ FX your scan shows twins! Can't wait!!


----------



## almosthere

I have always wanted a boy then a boy and girl fraternal twins-but at this point one healthy bean is fine. Before getting pregnant I always thought I wanted a boy but now I have this random urge for a girl instead!!! So odd..I wonder if it is because I think I am preg. with a girl!! DH thinks so two but he wants a boy first LOL

and twordue sorry for all the worries-looks like we are in the extra worried boat due to our situations! glad the blood stopped!


----------



## TwoRdue

Well I am freaking out now as I am having more bleeding and a couple of really little clots came out, I am hoping that it is due to irritation from the swab I got yesterday. Just waiting for a nurse to call back even though I know there is not much that be done at this stage....


----------



## TwoRdue

Beta is 15500 at 27dpo phew


----------



## Phantom710

great Beta!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic news Lulu!! I have to say I'm a little bit jealous that you have 2 in there! :blush: Actually feel bad even typing that cos I am so thrilled with my lil bean but 2 for the price of 1 would've been such great value!:haha:

Two - fantastic beta! Must be very reassuring even though I totally understand your worry about the bleeding. :hugs: I'm sure it's just from the polyp like your dr said and also from the internal exam. Is your scan today? Looking forward to seeing a great pic later on! :D

Afm, woke up feeling very dizzy today. Hope it doesn't last too long...


----------



## almosthere

oh getting, sounds like your dizzy spells are happening at the same time mine did-exactly 6 weeks!!! I have to eat a few crackers before getting out of bed with water, then I get up try to keep my prenatals down-they still me me gag!! And I am starting to get headaches since yesterday. It is def. MS kicking in for us both! I am afraid to see what 8 weeks brings!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the twins Lulu! I have wanted twins since I was a child! I am green with envy! Did you have fetal poles or heartbeats or is it still too early?

Two - Hope the spotting stops soon for you!! What a great beta!

I know someone asked about getting chills - I had them last week so I would put on a long sleeve, fall asleep with a bunch of blankets on the couch, and then wake up super hot. I feel better this week but we are also experiencing a cold front coming through so it's really chilly here!!

Good luck to those with scans today!

I have my U/S Friday. Still very nervous. I really hope we have a heartbeat then.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

gettingbroody - I woke up dizzy today too! Oh man.. Almost - how long did it last for - or are you still expieriencing it? Good tip about the crackers:)

fx'd for a great scan snowflakes:) I am worried about mine too, but I'm sure we will be fine. What are we going to do between the 7 week scan and the 12 week scan?...besides go crazy. Is anyone going to buy a doppler? 

Great beta twordue! I wonder why my clinic only had me go for bloodwork twice when everyone else goes at least three times? Your scan is on Tuesday too, right?


----------



## GettingBroody

Definitely feeling a touch of nausea today... I wonder what joys tomorrow will bring!!!!!

Almost - have you tried taking your prenatals in the evening instead? That might suit your system better?


----------



## Phantom710

Prenatals made me sooo sick. A lot of the times it's the Iron in them. My OB had me switch to Flinstone Gummies (for kids) during my first and second trimester. OMG did it help. then in third, the iron didn't bother me.


----------



## Christie2011

I take my prenatals just as I get into bed for the night. I haven't had a problem with them.

I couldn't even make a decision if you asked me if I want a boy or girl, I just want a happy, healthy baby.

Looks like week 7 is blueberry week. I can't wait.


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies!

I'm on a few threads with MissAnnabelle and Snowflakes and I'd like to join this one as I just got my :bfp: last week after my first IVF cycle.

Age: 31 (on this Friday, Oct. 12 - we're telling my parents on my 31st birthday - best birthday gift ever!)
DH: 30
Married since June 2010
TTC#1 since June 2011
1st IVF (w/ICSI) in Sept. 2010 - 5dt: 1 blast and 1 morula - :bfp: on Oct. 5. Beta #1: 288, Beta #2: 725, just did Beta #3 today.
EDD: June 13, 2013
Symptoms so far: minor cramps and twinges and occasional AF-like cramps, super tired, peeing a lot and in the middle of the night, waking up super early sometimes, sore boobs and large nipples and a bit queasy.
Cravings: Salty, sweet and sour things! Also carb-things with cheese - pizza, grilled cheese, mac and cheese, etc. Want so bad to eat healthy!
1st Scan: TBA

Looking forward to getting to know all of you and so excited for our May & June babies! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Signora!!
Welcome and congrats! Great to have another lucky ivf-er! I've added you to the front page :D For the first week after my bfp I was waking up loads of mornings at half5!!! (I don't need to be up til half7...) Not sure if it was just excitement or what!


----------



## SignoraL

GettingBroody said:


> Hi Signora!!
> Welcome and congrats! Great to have another lucky ivf-er! I've added you to the front page :D For the first week after my bfp I was waking up loads of mornings at half5!!! (I don't need to be up til half7...) Not sure if it was just excitement or what!

Thank you, GettingBroody! Congrats to you, too! I was waking up to pee around 2 a.m. and then around 4-5 a.m., but I was having trouble getting back to sleep after the 5 a.m. one. It probably was excitement! I've been better about it the last few days though!


----------



## TwoRdue

Grrr trying to get this multi quote thing to work but just cant seem to.

So thank you all for your reply. MrsA I always thought that there was meant to be three bloods done, how are you feeling?

Getting - Thank you and I wish scan was today but mine is still a week away and I have my hospital appointment with my specialist next Tuesday.

SignoraL - Welcome, you will find this to be very great and supportive group of lady's


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all ... May i join :flower:

Age: 24
DH: 26
Ttc since: August 2012
First bfp 3rd Oct at 9dpo 
EDD: June 16th (Will be earlier than this as i will be having a planned section)
Symptoms so far: tired, sore boobies and feeling queasy!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to our little group Signora!! We are graduates from our other thread that we both belonged to!! I am sooooooo very happy for you!! Those beta's are great!! What a great Birthday present!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Welcome Signora and Jadey!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Signora!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

welcome signora and jadey!

I go in for my scan tomorrow, and yess, yay for being a blueberry tomorrow as well!! hehe 

hope all are well my throat is WAY better today, hoping it is finally healing up!!


----------



## Christie2011

I scheduled my first appointment with a regular OBGYN. My clinic told me to go ahead and get on the books since it usually takes a month, but they got me in right away. So I have my last scan with the clinic on the 22nd and then my first OB appointment on the 29th.

Still not really feeling any symptoms. Unless you count the need to eat something small every few hours.

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## almosthere

be lucky you dont have much symptoms christie!! although I understand how feeling more pregnant may ease your mind!! I almost threw up changing a diaper-poor little baby girl had gotten sick and it smelt extra bad for me I almost had to yell out for help!! ahh!! glad it ended better than I thought it would! anywho-I am starting to get super nervous for my scan tomorrow...assuming it is transvag...but really nervous I hope I hear babies heartbeat!!


----------



## raelynn

almost - I'm nervous for mine tomorrow too! Just hoping everything is how it should be!


----------



## stevies_girls

Just found out my pregnant might be twins due June 10th super excited :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Jadey! :hi: I'll add your EDD to the front page!

Stevies_girls - welcome to you too! Why do you think it might be twins? Did you do ivf? Will add you to the front page also!

Almost - glad your throat is so much better!! Good luck today! I doubt you'll get to hear the heartbeat at this stage but you should be able to see it... Happy Blueberry Week!

Rae - good luck to you today too!! Can't wait for your update!

Christie - yay for booking OB apt!!

Just wondering, were any of you going for acu before your bfps? If so, are you still going now? I'm still going once a week but it's expensive... (&#8364;50 a session, not totally extravagant but it all adds up...) Wondering if I should be stopping and saving the money for baby things!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting - I only did acupuncture on the day of transfer and as the person that did it is in the same city as as where the fet was and not where I live I did not continue after my bfp as I don't trust anyone else to do it considering the risk.
How is it going for you?


----------



## Christie2011

I had thought about it, but the ac that was in the same building as my clinic is $100 a session and they recommended 2 sessions on day of transfer (one before and one after), so I didn't do it. I've also never been to an ac so I wasn't sure how my body would react and didn't want to chance it that I'd be weird and it would stress my body out too much.

And I think I found a symptom! My areolas are getting larger! That's a symptom I can happily live with if I happen to never get ms!


----------



## becky2013

Hi All 

I am new to this group and to Baby and Bump!!! I am estimated to be due around the 8th June so about 5 weeks now. 

I dont understand any of the short hand you are all using is there somewhere I can learn it. 

I am 25, Husband and I's first baby. 

Symptoms: Slight funny tummy, sore boobs, tired and a little sensitive... x


----------



## WANBMUM

Welcome Becky and congrats :) 

I had my 2nd beta today, I feel so anxious for these results, which I should have this evening. 
Wow does the worry ever end :( I guess not.


----------



## Christie2011

Forum acronym lists - The first one is quite extensive and probably has more than you'll see in these forums. The second one is probably more like what you will see around here.

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-fertility-abbreviations-acronyms

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/conception/articles/939071/ttc-abcs-preconception-acronyms


----------



## almosthere

welcome newbies and congrats on your pregnancies!!!

I am sure your beta will be just wonderful wan, GL!!!

Rae-eeek I see my little one in 2 hours, I am sooo anxious and happy and excited and wondering if I will tear up during...lol...GL to yours!!!

And seeing the heartbeat will be a relief even if we do not hear it-I know it is still early days to hear!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

GettingBroody said:


> Just wondering, were any of you going for acu before your bfps? If so, are you still going now? I'm still going once a week but it's expensive... (50 a session, not totally extravagant but it all adds up...) Wondering if I should be stopping and saving the money for baby things!!

I did Acupuncture before I got PG and I am still going to Acupuncture. I just went on Tuesday. I will be going every other week til the end of 1st trimester. It helps me with my anxieties...

Good luck today to all the ladies with scans! Can't wait to hear all about them! Less than 24 hours til mine!! :winkwink:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

becky2013 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this group and to Baby and Bump!!! I am estimated to be due around the 8th June so about 5 weeks now.
> 
> I dont understand any of the short hand you are all using is there somewhere I can learn it.
> 
> I am 25, Husband and I's first baby.
> 
> Symptoms: Slight funny tummy, sore boobs, tired and a little sensitive... x

Welcome Becky :happydance: and Congrats on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## SignoraL

I did acupuncture for a little over six months prior to IVF (I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve, but my RE thought that with acupuncture, DHEA, supplements and an organic diet, that there was a chance we'd conceive on our own, but we didn't). I did it the day before and after my transfer, but that was the last time I did it. I'd love to be able to do it in my first trimester, but IVF wasn't covered by insurance and neither was acupuncture, so I think it's not in our budget right now.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Becky and congrats!! Looking forward to getting to know you! All the acronyms are confusing at first but you'll get so used to them after a while that you'll forget that people in your real life don't use them and find yourself calling your hubbie DH when you're talking to friends!!:haha: I'll add you to the front page!:D

Two - my acupuncturist does a lot of fertility work and I feel very safe going to him. But when I add up the cost it's 200/month that I could be saving for baby shopping!! I think I might stop after my 8 week scan...

Christie - yay for symptom spotting!!

Almost & Rae - hurry up and get scanned! Am waiting very impatiently for your updates!!:coffee:


----------



## raelynn

Everything went great! We saw the heartbeat and it was measured at 126bpm. Baby is right on target measuring 6+4! I didn't tear up but it was just precious seeing that little heartbeat. Amazing!

On a side note. Nothing has been tasting good to me lately. Even the thought of most food just makes me feel nauseous. Still no morning sickness but finding food I can actually get through eating has been tough! I had some sour cream and onion chips today and they were *to die for*! First thing that has tasted good all week! I guess we're getting into the weird cravings time.
 



Attached Files:







6+4b.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 5









6+4c.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats Raelynn! I am so happy for you:) I had a moment on the weekend with some salt and vinegar chips - question - how did you stop eating them once you started?


----------



## raelynn

MissAnnabelle said:


> Congrats Raelynn! I am so happy for you:) I had a moment on the weekend with some salt and vinegar chips - question - how did you stop eating them once you started?

I had one of those little single serving bags so I had to stop when they were gone :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

raelynn said:


> Everything went great! We saw the heartbeat and it was measured at 126bpm. Baby is right on target measuring 6+4! I didn't tear up but it was just precious seeing that little heartbeat. Amazing!
> 
> On a side note. Nothing has been tasting good to me lately. Even the thought of most food just makes me feel nauseous. Still no morning sickness but finding food I can actually get through eating has been tough! I had some sour cream and onion chips today and they were *to die for*! First thing that has tasted good all week! I guess we're getting into the weird cravings time.

Beautiful photo :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Raelynn! 

And speaking of chips - I just had to get these Lays Dill Pickle Chips. Talk about delish!


----------



## almosthere

oh stop with the chips your all making me hungry!!! lol. I am so bad at eating healthy--had wayyy too many fries already. And I have been dying to get chips and french onion dip!!!

Anywho, scan went AMAZING my little ones heartbeat was measuring extra strong at 8 weeks and was right on target size wise at 7 weeks. I got like 9 photos but I just attempted to take a good photo of one...here's baby!!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby 002.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









Baby 003.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









Baby 004.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## almosthere

oh, and i teared up because i got to hear babys heartbeat-dh's and my favorite part!!!!!

and rae-beautiful scan!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Loving the scan pic's!!!! Hurry up next week!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Great scan pic ladies! I have another week and half until I get to see my baby again. I can't wait until the 8 week scan. I have the possibility of seeing arms and legs!

I'm glad everyone is at least getting to see their little one's heartbeat.


----------



## GettingBroody

Rae - congratulations!!! :dance: When is your next scan?

Almost - congratulations to you too!! :happydance: Is that just one baby in there? When i looked first I thought you were going to say it was identical twins! Looks very different to the other scans, probably cos you are a little further along... So exiting to hear the heartbeat!

Snowflake - good luck today!!

Everyone else - :hi:!!!!


----------



## almosthere

It is just a zoomed in close up of my one strong little bean!! Nice big yoke sac on top!!! lol

And I wish I was getting a 8 week scan-so much more to see I would guess!!! 

GL snowflake!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Great scan almost! I hope mine looks that good :)

Good luck today snowflake!

afm - so my bloating is mostly gone now. I don't really feel any symptoms today, so now I am itching to hpt. Does anyone else start to worry when they feel good?


----------



## snowflakes120

Good news for me! We have a baby with a heartbeat of 145! It looks like a squirrel! I am beyond excited now!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That is really great news snowflakes!!! I'm so happy for you guys :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats Snowflakes!! Fantastic news! When do you go in again?


----------



## almosthere

WOW SUPER strong HB congrats on a great scan-you must have hear the HB?!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join?

First congrats to you all on your bfps!

I got my bfp a couple weeks ago after trying for two years. I am 6+2 today with and EDD of June 5 based on O, but doctors are going off of the regular 28 day schedule and saying June 9. I have not had an ultra sound yet, the first one is hopefully in two weeks, if not in 4. But so far the docs say everything looks good. That's a little bit about me!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join?
> 
> First congrats to you all on your bfps!
> 
> I got my bfp a couple weeks ago after trying for two years. I am 6+2 today with and EDD of June 5 based on O, but doctors are going off of the regular 28 day schedule and saying June 9. I have not had an ultra sound yet, the first one is hopefully in two weeks, if not in 4. But so far the docs say everything looks good. That's a little bit about me!

Welcome No Doubt!!!!! congrats on your BFP


----------



## raelynn

Loving all the good news here! Congrats almost and snowflake!

I go back for my 8 week scan on Monday 10/22! Can't wait!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome No Doubt!! Congrats on your bfp! :D Which date would you like me to put on the front page?

How's everyone feeling today? I've been falling asleep on the couch before half 9 every evening this week... Think tiredness is beginning to set in! :sleep: Don't know how I'm going to stay awake at the wedding next week!


----------



## No Doubt

GettingBroody said:


> Welcome No Doubt!! Congrats on your bfp! :D Which date would you like me to put on the front page?
> 
> How's everyone feeling today? I've been falling asleep on the couch before half 9 every evening this week... Think tiredness is beginning to set in! :sleep: Don't know how I'm going to stay awake at the wedding next week!

June 5 please.

I also found myself to be God awful tired and because I take thyroid meds my Endo told me to take my prenatal at least 4 hours after. So I take it around lunch and that seems to be giving me a few more hours in my day. I would literally sleep from 6pm til 5:30a but now I can make it until about 8:30.


----------



## almosthere

welcome no doubt!

I am exauhsted all the time now as well-and just feel icky throughout the day. Trying to snack and drink water as much as possible!! 

Hope all are well....I am off to work 5hrs of OT oh joy!


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - how are you doing hon? :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

I second what broody said and afm I am going crazy I can't stand acne and I have my second forehead explosion soooo grosss any ideas to prevent this pregnancy acne/oily skin?!


----------



## No Doubt

I started exfoliating almost everyday. I know it dries your skin but out, but then I would use an oil free moisturizer, and a good amount. No lotion and nothing to heavy.


----------



## almosthere

thanks! it is starting to look sdo icky and obvious as I am never one to get acne at this age and I feel like my friends and family are going to ask me whats wrong with my face!! lol


----------



## snowflakes120

My face is currently a mess as well. I'm tired too. Fell asleep last night on couch around 10pm. 

Welcome No Doubt!

I should also say my RE changed my EDD to May 30th for the 1st page of dates. She also released me to a regular OBGYN - since I want to change so I can deliever at a specific hospital - I made an appt with a new OBGYN - I go next Friday. RE said I still go back to her for another ultrasound, if I want for further reassurance.


----------



## No Doubt

So did mine. First time it happened I though it was a heat rash when our ac went out during the hottest part of the summer. It went away but then came back and our ac was fixed by then. Should have been a clear preggo sign cause my skin never breaks out, but I thought nothing of it...again, lol.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - how are you doing hon? :hugs:

Hi Getting! Im ok...Im just waiting for my appointment on Thursday to see what the doctor is going to say....how are you doing?


----------



## almosthere

excited for your apt praying-hoping to hear only good news!!

yay snowflakes, we are officially due date buddies!!! =)

friends came over and no acne comment although I did try hiding it with cover up LOL


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> excited for your apt praying-hoping to hear only good news!!
> 
> yay snowflakes, we are officially due date buddies!!! =)
> 
> friends came over and no acne comment although I did try hiding it with cover up LOL

I just keep telling myself..positive thoughts will be positive outcomes :winkwink:


----------



## NGRidley

Hi Guys....joining this nervously

Age: 28
DH: 30
TTC since: July 2009
Had previous Miscarriage
Have PCOS
Pregnant after 1st round of Clomid 50mg
EDD: May 31, 2013
Symptoms so far: nausea at night, Aversion to smells of some foods, cramps in weeks 3-5, shortness of breath, frequent urination, sore boobs.
Having an Early scan November 1, to rule out multiples and to ease my mind.

I am taking these symptoms as a wonderful thing. I had pretty much none when I miscarried.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome NG!! Congratulations! I'm sure all those symptoms are a great sign and that everything's going to be absolutely fine this time round.:hugs: Hope the wait for your scan passes nice and quickly!!:coffee:

Prayin - good luck on Tuesday :hugs: Stay positive! Keeping my fx'd that he will give the FET the green light asap!

Afm, right now I've become fascinated with the idea of knitting baby blankets, booties etc! I was quite a good knitter in primary school but haven't knitted a thing since...I'm sure it'll come back to me though! Going over to my parents later so might have a look in the attic and see if the needles etc are still there. Although, don't know when I'm actually going to find time to knit since I can't stay awake at all in the evenings!! :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome NG and congrats!

Broody I wish I knew how to knit something. I would probably be a knitting fool by now, lol. I've recently been feeling the urge to bake. I love to cook, and I'll bake on holidays, but right now I want to bake everything all the time. Guess it's really settling in, lol.


----------



## almosthere

welcome nj 

and yes positive thoughts all the way!! i agree!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Welcome NG!!!! You've joined a great group! Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## Christie2011

Just checking in. Nothing much going on here. Most food seems bland or unappealing. I can't really find anything that I'm excited to eat. Still no morning sickness though, just no real appetite.

Welcome newbies!


----------



## almosthere

christie-I wish I had a lack of appetite-did not weigh myseld this am, but I am almost positive I ganied 3 lbs already and I am not even 8 weeks yet...ahhh!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I feel the same way. I am eating larger portions than I usually do...will have to try to contain myself. Also - why do pickles have to have so much sodium?


----------



## No Doubt

I know I've gained 3lbs, lol. My obgyn told me not to gain anymore weight throughout pregnancy, I'm 196 right now, then tells me make sure to eat 2200 calories a day. Ummm...yeah, I can do that, lol.


----------



## almosthere

lol I have yet to be weighed, I am sure I will discuss weight gain thursday at my first ob prenatal apt. And funny pickles were mentioned-it was my first craving, how cliche!!! LOL I have been craving vinegar/salt b.c I want pickles and lots of italian dressing!!! LOL


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Maybe it is something with the vinegar because I dump out some of the pickle juice and fill it with white vinegar....lol


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay Ladies, I to have had a major increase in my eating as I feel nauseas all the time I think that it will help but when I weight myself last week I was surprised to see no weight gain but I have my first specalist appointment tomorrow and they will weigh me there so we will see what my eating over the weekend did lol


----------



## TwoRdue

In my last pregnancy I put on 8kg in 17 weeks thats 17 huge pounds but my specialist said it was ok as I was so small to begin with that the extra weight would not hurt?? Well that much weight gain worries me this time around


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow Twordue:) It is nice to know that I am not alone in my eating:)


----------



## TwoRdue

You sure are not lol, try and enjoy i and thank you


----------



## snowflakes120

I have a bit of both. I have days where don't want to not eat anything at all, nothing sounds appetizing and just really don't have an appetite. Then there are days like yesterday and today where I just about eat everything in sight. Weird! My symptoms def seem to come and go. They aren't constant at all. I have like 3 or so day spurts of no symptoms and then they seem to come back again. 

Good luck with appt tomorrow two!

Welcome NG.

Broody - I so can't knit but I love to sew. Once I find out if it's a boy or girl, I want to sew a few little things for baby. My mom sewed all my baby clothes! I also have an overnight bag pattern and fabric already - I was thinking it would make a good bag to take to the hospital. 

Yeahhh Almost for EDD buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Christie2011

Almost - It's a wives tale that craving salty food means it's a boy.... I wonder if your body is telling you something :winkwink:

Sweet cravings are supposed to mean it's a girl.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck tomorrow Two!

I'm craving Italian food. I had a meatball sub on Thursday, chicken parm on Friday, and I just made spaghetti today...yummy! This baby is going to love bread and pasta, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

:haha: Pregnant women talking about food! How clichéd can you get?! 
This evening I went to my parents for a family dinner with some aunts and uncles (who don't know I'm pg) Ended up eating way too much and my stomach has been in bits for the last few hours! Major bloating and indigestion. Had to leave them all sitting at the table and go lie down on the couch! I think I've learned my lesson about over-eating now!

Snowflake - sewing stuff sounds fab!! Can't wait to see some of your little creations! I went and bought some wool and a crochet hook today and spent the day teaching myself to crochet using YouTube! I've never crocheted in my life and it took a while to get the hang of it but I'm getting there! Dh thinks its hilarious! Have started on a blanket so once it's finished I'll put a photo up :D


----------



## No Doubt

I'll have to try to teach myself using YouTube. Would love to actually make a blankie for my little Thumper.


----------



## GettingBroody

Some of the videos are fantastic!! Really easy to follow :thumbup:

Two - good luck with your apt! (Is it today or tomorrow? The time difference has me all confused!:wacko:)


----------



## TwoRdue

TwoRdue said:


> You sure are allowed lol, try and enjoy and thank you

 had to edit due to auto correct


----------



## TwoRdue

It's night here still have to wait till the morning. Could not come sooner


----------



## almosthere

can't wait for your scan photos 2rdue


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My 7 week scan is tomorrow too. Hoping that everything will be alright:)


----------



## raelynn

Getting - I learned to knit off of youtube and a couple books too! I already have a blanket halfway done that I started when we started fertility treatments but I haven't worked on it for a while so I guess I should pick it up again id I want to finish it for baby.

MissA - Good luck!

I made my first OB appointment today. So I have my last appointment with my fertility clinic next Monday and then an appointment with the OB on Halloween!


----------



## GettingBroody

Rae - sounds great! Make sure to post a photo of it when it's finished!:D That's great that you have your OB apt booked. I must give my gp a ring and get the ball rolling on that...

MissA & Two - can't wait for the scan updates!

I found work sooooo hard today! :-( Feel really drained of energy and nothing I eat is sitting in my stomach right! Back is aching now too and I can't wait to just sit down for the evening. Kind of enjoying the miserableness though cos it reminds me that something is going on in there!:haha: We have a week off for midterm in 2 weeks - I am counting down the days!!


----------



## raelynn

I'm on the no food sounds good to me track. If when I'm hungry, if I eat something my stomach immediately doesn't like it. No actual morning sickness yet but I've had nausea like crazy. What a big change from the beginning when I wanted to eat everything in sight!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd ms stays away for another while!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MissAnnabelle said:


> My 7 week scan is tomorrow too. Hoping that everything will be alright:)

MissA....How did your scan go :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Yea Miss A & 2rdue - Check in girls!!

I feel like my bloat is def getting bigger these past 2 days. Maybe it's because I've been a bit backed up...

My 1st prenatal appt with my new OBGYN is on Friday. I am guessing they are going to be taking a good bit of blood from me. Not sure really what to expect. Hope I like the practice/Dr. - my RE recommended them so I guess they gotta be good...


----------



## Phantom710

Well, I have to leave you ladies. Yesterday I was told I was having a chemical and to stop meds and wait to miscarry :cry: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all. You all have been wonderful.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Sorry Phantom:hugs:

My scan went well. Baby is measuring one day ahead at 7weeks and 1 day, but I am still offically 7 weeks. Heart beat of 138/bpm. First obgyn appt on Monday :) I am having the same ever since Sunday my big appetite is gone and now everything turns my stomach. I'm having trouble sleeping too.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh man Phantom, I am so very sorry for you and for the other family. I hope you can join us again soon!

Miss A - Great news! Yeah for measuring ahead and for OBGYN appt coming up!


----------



## GettingBroody

Phantom - I am so sorry hon :hugs: Why do they think you're having a chemical? :hugs:

MissA - congrats on a great scan!! Photo?!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

woop! Here it is :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby's Second Picture.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## No Doubt

I'm so sorry phantom. Hopefully you can join again soon.

MissA...wonderful news and wonderful pic of Baby!


----------



## GettingBroody

Great photo MissA!! Isn't it amazing how fast they change this early on?!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - did you get the results for the tests you were having done last week?

Ugh, it's almost dinner time and I feel sick!! I know I'll feel better once I've cooked and eaten but its so hard to do!!


----------



## SignoraL

Sorry, ladies - I jumped on here, but my 1st scan isn't until I hit week 7 and I'm currently 5w5d and I realized there's not much to share right now! Feel a bit queasy here and there and still feeling tired and peeing a lot! Getting tired of the progesterone and Lovenox shots and hoping my doc says we can stop shortly after we go in for the scan. Bloated too - and oh, I actually got asked by our receptionist at work if I was expecting! I kind of laughed it off, but I was thinking could I really look preggo at 5w5d??? Makes me regret the mac and cheese and pork BBQ I just HAD to have for lunch yesterday. :haha:

Gorgeous scan, MissAnnabelle!!! So exciting!!!

Snowflakes, good luck with your first appointment with your new OB!!!

Phantom, :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear this news. Be good to yourself, hon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks gals:)

Signora - I looked more pregnant at 5 weeks than I do at 7. It took me a long time to re absorb the fluid after the egg retrieval. 

Oh yeah - happy blueberry week Gettingbroody :)


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA - love the scan pic, such an amazing time.

Getting - I know what you mean about feeling sick and having the energy to do something about it. For me I crave something so I eat it then I feel really sick after and can't eat it again and it's ruling out a lot of food for me. I am craving a hot pot beef with gravy in a bun with melted slice cheese. Hmmmm hope that don't make me feel sick.

Phantom - I am so sorry to hear that.


scan tomorrow yay


----------



## t84

Hey Ladies! I'd like to join the group here some background:

Hubby and I started ttc #1 June 2011. Fast fwd 1 year found out I have endo. Started 1st cycle IVF 9/2012 (Lupron/Gonal/Menopur/Ovidrel). Now using estrogen patches and progesterone gel. BFP 10/16/12 EDD 06/26/13!!

No symptoms as of yet besides occasional bloating..

Congratulations to everyone on here! I hope we all have healthy pregnancies.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey t84!! Really glad to see you made it over here :) :happydance:


----------



## t84

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey t84!! Really glad to see you made it over here :) :happydance:

Thanks for telling me a/b it! Otherwise I'm sure I would've known.. :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

welcome t84!!!

and thanks for asking-my tests came back yesterday.....NEG and NEG! Yay!!! SUCH a relief =)

miss A-wow totally looks like you can see babies head and all-mine looked like a super tiny head lol, amazing scan!!!!

phantom-I am so sorry for you and your surrogate family, just devestating ='(


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome t84!!:hi:

Almost - delighted about your test results! :thumbup:

Two - good luck at your scan!!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome T!

Good luck today Two!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to our group T84!!

GL today for your scan 2rdue!!

ETA: The stupid chills are back. All last night, I was freezing then super hot, etc...Seems like such an odd symptom to have.


----------



## raelynn

Anyone else suffering with food? I think lunch is the only meal I get through without feeling awful. The rest of the day, any food seems to make me feel nauseous. I made it halfway through dinner last night and just gave up. While I'm not throwing up, I'd still love to be able to eat something since I know baby needs it. I'm so ready to be through this stage!


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm having problems too Rae. Like you lunch is the only one that I can face happily at the moment! I'm seriously struggling with breakfast and dinner at the moment but once I've eaten about half of it I usually start to feel better and manage the second half easier. I had a bowl of cereal today at about half 4 to see if that'd make dinner easier to face but no luck I'm afraid!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm not much of a breakfast eater - I usually just eat a banana or a bowl of oatmeal. And my body does good with that. Some days I have issues with dinner. I think it depends on the meal mostly for me. Last night, I had a hard time. I didn't eat much. I made a sausage cauliflower bake. Well, it had parmesan cheese in it. When hubby gave me my plate, it stunk to high heavens. I couldn't even look at it. After about a minute, I tried to eat it but was pretty unsuccessful. Oh well. I was able to happily eat a bowl of ice cream a few hours later! Haha!! :icecream:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Phantom710 said:


> Well, I have to leave you ladies. Yesterday I was told I was having a chemical and to stop meds and wait to miscarry :cry: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all. You all have been wonderful.

I'm sorry to hear this Phantom.....you don't have to leave though....keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

About the food I have no problem aside from no longer liking my wholly guacamole packs yick it was nasty yesterday! Lol hopee you ladies can. eat more soon!


----------



## t84

Hope eating gets better for you ladies!


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost - That is really great news :)

How is everyone feeling today...?

My scan went really well, I and 7 weeks today and the baby is measuring right on time with a heart rate of 145... Yes there is one in there this pregnancy I was hoping for two but I feel a lot more relaxed with one as I am expecting a better out come...
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## No Doubt

Wonderful news Two! Cute pic!


----------



## almosthere

beautiful scan!!! I am starting to wonder why my yolk sac is so huge I feel like I don't see anyone's ys on their us...hmm lol


----------



## t84

That's great news Two!


----------



## snowflakes120

almosthere said:


> beautiful scan!!! I am starting to wonder why my yolk sac is so huge I feel like I don't see anyone's ys on their us...hmm lol

Mine is in my pic too. I didn't post my scan. I will do so now. I was wondering the same thing - why I still have a ys and seems like everyone elses is gone...

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/squirrel.jpg


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies!! Sorry I went MIA the past week. Nausea has hit me pretty hard and suddenly and we've started moving so I've been super busy. 

Welcome to all the new ladies on here and congrats!! I hope everyone else is doing well! I will try to get caught up with everyone's progress as soon as I can.


----------



## Lulu 07

Snowflake ~ That's a beautiful scan!! You're supposed to have the yolk sac still but in some scans it's just hidden behind the baby.


----------



## Lulu 07

Two ~ I just realized you had your scan up as well. That is a wonderful pic! Yaaay for one strong bean!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on your single healthy bean Two!!! Delighted for you! :D

Almost - I was going to say the same as Lulu. It's probably just the angle of the scan and the yolk sacs you can't see in the pics are behind the babies...

Almost & Snowflake - Happy Raspberry Week!! Love seeing your tickers change to see what's coming up for the rest of us!!

Lulu - sorry you've been feeling miserable :hugs: I wonder if having twins doubles your nausea etc? Good luck today!!!

Prayin - good luck to you today too :hugs: Let us know how it goes.

Rae - hope eating goes better for you today!

MissA, T84, Signora & No Doubt - how are you ladies doing?

Christie - we haven't heard from you in a while...hope all is ok :hugs:

There've been a few other newbies who seem to have joined and then vanished again! If you're still lurking - :hi: Hope all is well!! :D


----------



## t84

Doing well. Not having symptoms often besides occasional bloating and going to wee like every 2 hrs. My second beta is tomorrow morning so I'm excited to find out how much the number has changed! :happydance:


----------



## TwoRdue

Good luck with your beta tomorrow!! My morning sickness has really kicked in this week.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck with the beta T!

Two, my morning sickness kicked in really bad yesterday. Still nothing will come up, just dry heaving but it sucks so bad. I'm not used to throwing up when sick so I'm really hating it. I had to stand on the hall way cause everytime I tried to go back to my desk I thought I was gonna throw up. I finally just sat in the bathroom and cried, lol. My friend was with me and I told her I didn't even know why I was crying. She was like, cause your hormones are raging, lol. The joys of our little blessings!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

If week seven is morning sickness week...maybe week eight is something good? ...or maybe just more morning sickness...lol My nurse said that weeks six through twelve are the worst. I'm not throwing up I just fee like I am going to a lot - when I don't eat - when I eat ;)


----------



## Christie2011

The doctor tried to point out my yolk sac, but I couldn't see it, so yes baby should still have one at this point.

Nothing much going on here. Just waiting until Monday to verify baby is still growing and healthy. Worried because I've no real symptoms over the last two weeks, no morning sickness and will be 8 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## No Doubt

Aww Christie. I know easier said than done, but try not to worry until you know something is wrong. I'll be praying everything works out.


----------



## Rachoo

Hi, I hope it's ok to join you ladies on this thread :hi:

I got my bfp last week so I am only about 5 weeks pregnant, so not really much to say to you all just yet. I've got my 7 week scan on 30th, which seems such a long way away, then hopefully we'll see a tiny heartbeat and I can relax a little. I'm currently feeling a little sick and eating everything savoury!

It's so nice to see the support of everyone here, I hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome Rachoo! :flower: Good to see you here :) Fx'd for a great scan on the 30th:happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Rachoo said:


> Hi, I hope it's ok to join you ladies on this thread :hi:
> 
> I got my bfp last week so I am only about 5 weeks pregnant, so not really much to say to you all just yet. I've got my 7 week scan on 30th, which seems such a long way away, then hopefully we'll see a tiny heartbeat and I can relax a little. I'm currently feeling a little sick and eating everything savoury!
> 
> It's so nice to see the support of everyone here, I hope you are all doing well xx

Welcome Rachoo!!! :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Congrats on your single healthy bean Two!!! Delighted for you! :D
> 
> Almost - I was going to say the same as Lulu. It's probably just the angle of the scan and the yolk sacs you can't see in the pics are behind the babies...
> 
> Almost & Snowflake - Happy Raspberry Week!! Love seeing your tickers change to see what's coming up for the rest of us!!
> 
> Lulu - sorry you've been feeling miserable :hugs: I wonder if having twins doubles your nausea etc? Good luck today!!!
> 
> Prayin - good luck to you today too :hugs: Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Rae - hope eating goes better for you today!
> 
> MissA, T84, Signora & No Doubt - how are you ladies doing?
> 
> Christie - we haven't heard from you in a while...hope all is ok :hugs:
> 
> There've been a few other newbies who seem to have joined and then vanished again! If you're still lurking - :hi: Hope all is well!! :D

Thank you my love!!!!! Don't you wonderful ladies worry....I will be back on this thread in no time letting you know my BFP!!!!! :hugs: I'm really excited for today :happydance:


----------



## t84

I have a question... for the ladies that have undergone fertility treatments how long after your BFP did you wait before resuming your regular exercise routine? I stopped Zumba almost 1 month ago to just let my body rest while on meds and waiting for baby to implant, but now I'm ready to go back again. What have you done or been told by docs?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I was told to obstain from intercourse until after we heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks, so maybe it is the same with cardio?


----------



## SignoraL

Welcome t84 and Rachoo!!! Glad you are on here!!!

Beautiful scans, Snowflakes and Two!!!

Christie, I have a friend on here that is 18 weeks and she has not had any pregnancy symptoms yet and always reminds me of that. I felt like I had a lot at first and now they've tapered off a bit. I wondered if maybe it was just my body initially adjusting to being preggo. 

Sorry about everyone's MS. :wacko: I've had a few queasy moments here and there (last Saturday especially, kept drinking ginger ale and sucking on sour lollipops before breakfast and finally felt fine to eat and finished 3/4 of my pumpkin pancakes and then started to feel funny again). So far, nothing too bad, but today is 6 weeks for me (yay, BabyL is a sweet pea!) and I'm sure it's coming full force at some point since I've had those little queasy episodes. 

Thanks, GettingBroody! I'm just waiting around, anxious for my scan next week! My RE has a very small clinic and it's just him and his nurses, and he's gone this week, so my first scan isn't until a week from today (normally they do it week 6 at my clinic). Praying that everything goes well. 

Just been tired and peeing a lot and eating some not so healthy things (just devoured a bacon, egg and cheese bagel). :blush: Trying to eat a bit better - I made Israeli couscous and quinoa stuffed acorn squash last night for dinner and DH will make chicken breasts and salad tonight, which makes me feel like I'm putting some good things in! I've been having minor AF cramps here and there, but I just try to remind myself it's the baby getting cozy and my uterus making room!


----------



## SignoraL

MissAnnabelle said:


> I was told to obstain from intercourse until after we heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks, so maybe it is the same with cardio?

I had wondered about that - more specifically my DH has been wondering about that! Poor him, he's suffered so much these last few months! :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

T I was told nothing too strenuous. I used to do zumba too and my doc told me that was definitely out. She said nothing that involves a lot of jumping or gets the heart rate up too high. Walking is good she said. They gave me more info which also said no weight bearing exercises and maybe try breaking it into 15 min sessions as opposed to trying to go say an entire hour.


----------



## No Doubt

O and I plan on doing preggo yoga.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Signora - I am going to be on the progetrone until week nine, so I'm not sure if I want to BD at all before then. 

I got a prenatle pilates dvd a couple of weeks ago that I have yet to do! My energy level is just low right now.


----------



## t84

Thanks MissAnnabelle and No Doubt! I am kind of sad a/b this b/c I was so ready to go back!! I absolutely love it.. but it's better to be safe than sorry. I suppose I'll look up a good dvd and take to walking.. I thought a/b researching some prenatal classes in the area but would feel kind of silly in there right now.


----------



## t84

Thanks Signora! Congrats to you as well! I think we were on an IVF thread together (or I may have just seen you on a thread I stalked :haha:).


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Rachoo!! :hi: Congratulations on your bfp! Do you have an estimated due date for the front page?

Regarding exercising, my FS didn't give me any specific instructions and I didn't think to ask... I have 2 big dogs that need a lot of walking so that keeps me from being a couch potato but other than that I don't really feel up to much exercise at the moment (although it would possibly help me feel better!) I'm definitely going to start swimming again - used to do a lot of it but since I wasn't doing any in the run up to my bfp I've decided to wait another few weeks before starting again. I'll probably sign up for prenatal yoga too but the class near here won't take you til you're in your second trimester. The prenatal Pilates DVD sounds like a good idea MissA - let us know what it's like if you ever get around to taking it out of the box!!:haha:

I'm also still on progesterone pessaries so bd'ing hasn't been happening here either! Can't wait to stop them, such messy things!!!!


----------



## t84

I thought I was the only one that disliked the progesterone.. I asked how much longer I'd need it and the nurse said it depended on my beta levels. When this all started I hadn't even thought a/b the fact that I would possibly have to continue taking it.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My doctor said that at 8 weeks your placenta produces progestron - or something like that - and that's when you can stop taking it and I said oh - I will have an extra box and he was like - Oh that's fine you can take it to 9 weeks I was like oh man.

Maybe I will do the dvd tomorrow ;)


----------



## TwoRdue

I got to stop taking mine at five weeks and boy was a happy about that. As for exercise, I have been trying to get back into it but with my ms, need a toilet every five min to pee and total lack of energy I am finding it hard but have decided Monday is my new week to get my ass moving or I will end up been so huge.


----------



## Christie2011

My doctor has me weening off the progesterone. Tomorrow I get to go from 2/day to just 1 insert a day and then on Nov. 2nd I'll be done. Same with the estrogen.

The FAQ sheet the clinic gave me at my 6 week scan said that if you regularly exercised before then you can continue at 1/3 intensity, if not do not start anything new until you talk with your regular OBGYN. I was training for a marathon running 8-15 miles at about 8min pace before stimming. A few weeks ago I started running again but only about 3 miles at a 9:30/10min pace, then I'll walk for an hour. This pace and distance for me barely works up a sweat so I'm pretty sure I'm good. I also use a treadmill so it's less of an impact than running on pavement.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Rachoo! 

I too am in the "I hate Progesterone" club. I do 2 pills vaginally everyday. RE said I could stop if I wanted after seeing the HB but also said I could continue if I wanted. I am the type of person to err on the side of caution and will be taking them til I am out of 1st tri... I kinda nervous to stop to tell you girls the truth! 

And I am also in the "hubby ain't getting any" club. Been a bit of a dry spell over here. Again, somewhat scared to BD. We BD'd right after my BFP and when I had the big O - after I had major cramps for a minute or so and it scared me half to death... So TMI hubby's been getting BJ's instead. hah. 

I def plan on doing prenatal yoga soon. I miss my yoga that I did before PG.


----------



## SignoraL

Is anyone doing progesterone (and estradiol) suppositories and injections? My RE has me doing both, but I don't know why (my BnB and IRL friend who went to him said he had her do the same thing, so it's not just me). I think the suppositories are gross, but I'll be more thrilled to stop the shots (which apparently my RE has us stop those a few weeks before the suppositories). I'm tired of my bum being sore and bruised and getting the occasional icky injection where blood gets in it and we have to start over - that happened last night. 

I'm also doing Lovenox injections on the sides of my stomach and those are really painful so that's what I'm the most excited about stopping.


----------



## Christie2011

SignoraL said:


> Is anyone doing progesterone (and estradiol) suppositories and injections? My RE has me doing both, but I don't know why (my BnB and IRL friend who went to him said he had her do the same thing, so it's not just me). I think the suppositories are gross, but I'll be more thrilled to stop the shots (which apparently my RE has us stop those a few weeks before the suppositories). I'm tired of my bum being sore and bruised and getting the occasional icky injection where blood gets in it and we have to start over - that happened last night.
> 
> I'm also doing Lovenox injections on the sides of my stomach and those are really painful so that's what I'm the most excited about stopping.

I started on the shots, but then after my 2nd beta I was told to reduce the suppositories from 3x a day to 2x. I told them I wasn't doing the suppositories that I was on PIO. I then asked if I could switch to the suppositories since I had run out of the PIO and had 3 boxes of suppositories. Doctor said that was fine. So not sure why you are doing both.


----------



## t84

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome Rachoo!
> 
> I too am in the "I hate Progesterone" club. I do 2 pills vaginally everyday. RE said I could stop if I wanted after seeing the HB but also said I could continue if I wanted. I am the type of person to err on the side of caution and will be taking them til I am out of 1st tri... I kinda nervous to stop to tell you girls the truth!
> 
> And I am also in the "hubby ain't getting any" club. Been a bit of a dry spell over here. Again, somewhat scared to BD. We BD'd right after my BFP and when I had the big O - after I had major cramps for a minute or so and it scared me half to death... So TMI hubby's been getting BJ's instead. hah.
> 
> I def plan on doing prenatal yoga soon. I miss my yoga that I did before PG.




SignoraL said:


> Is anyone doing progesterone (and estradiol) suppositories and injections? My RE has me doing both, but I don't know why (my BnB and IRL friend who went to him said he had her do the same thing, so it's not just me). I think the suppositories are gross, but I'll be more thrilled to stop the shots (which apparently my RE has us stop those a few weeks before the suppositories). I'm tired of my bum being sore and bruised and getting the occasional icky injection where blood gets in it and we have to start over - that happened last night.
> 
> I'm also doing Lovenox injections on the sides of my stomach and those are really painful so that's what I'm the most excited about stopping.




Christie2011 said:


> My doctor has me weening off the progesterone. Tomorrow I get to go from 2/day to just 1 insert a day and then on Nov. 2nd I'll be done. Same with the estrogen.
> 
> The FAQ sheet the clinic gave me at my 6 week scan said that if you regularly exercised before then you can continue at 1/3 intensity, if not do not start anything new until you talk with your regular OBGYN. I was training for a marathon running 8-15 miles at about 8min pace before stimming. A few weeks ago I started running again but only about 3 miles at a 9:30/10min pace, then I'll walk for an hour. This pace and distance for me barely works up a sweat so I'm pretty sure I'm good. I also use a treadmill so it's less of an impact than running on pavement.




TwoRdue said:


> I got to stop taking mine at five weeks and boy was a happy about that. As for exercise, I have been trying to get back into it but with my ms, need a toilet every five min to pee and total lack of energy I am finding it hard but have decided Monday is my new week to get my ass moving or I will end up been so huge.




MissAnnabelle said:


> My doctor said that at 8 weeks your placenta produces progestron - or something like that - and that's when you can stop taking it and I said oh - I will have an extra box and he was like - Oh that's fine you can take it to 9 weeks I was like oh man.
> 
> Maybe I will do the dvd tomorrow ;)

Snowflake - you had me :rofl: at the bj comment. We're both living in the same world. :haha:

Signora - I hope you get to stop some of those shots soon. That does not sound fun :nope:

Christie - Wow! You put my zumba to shame :haha:. I ended up calling the clinic nurse to ask and she did say they recommend I wait until after my first u/s. When I called they were probably think OMG high maintenance pregnant lady - already :dohh: 

Two - No worries. I'm sure you'll get back into the groove of things as soon as your body allows you to. I'm just trying to do what I can while I feel up to it.

MissAnna - I bet you were kicking yourself a/b after telling your dr a/b the extra box :dohh: :winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies I am exhausted and slammed with writing up the kiddos portfolios for work, but I just wanted to pop in and say hello-hope all are well. Sorry for no personals but wow, GORGEOUS 8 week scan I saw on here tonight, and I also bought a prenatal yoga dvd although only tried it once, gotta stop being so lazy and eating so much!!! Anywho, hopefully will get to personals in the next couple days-rest up my bump buddies!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Signora - meant to say last night that your dinner with the Israeli couscous etc sounds fab - will you send me some for my lunch?!:haha: Hope you get to stop all those injections soon!

Almost - student profiles, yuk! I feel your pain!! 

Afm, went to acu yesterday and told the acupuncturist I wanted to take a break for a while - felt like I was breaking up with him!!:rofl: Just think I need to be saving my money now and also, even though its not that far away (in one of the nearby towns, about 20 mins...) it's beginning to feel like a trek I could do without! He asked me to come in once more before the end of first tri for a boost so I'm going back in 3 weeks and then he said he really recommends starting again in the few weeks before the birth which I'll probably do, must look into the benefits! 

Heading to my friends wedding this afternoon :wedding: Hope I manage to stay awake for the evening :sleep: and that I'm able to eat the dinner! :sick: Wish me luck!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! Very quiet in here this weekend - hope everyone is well!!! Ended up staying really late at the wedding (didn't get home til half 3...) - was paying for it all day yesterday, shattered doesnt even begin to describe it!!!:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## almosthere

All is well over here!! I hope the staying out late was well worth it!!


----------



## TwoRdue

I would be dead on my feet by 3am, it would have been a long day.

Well this pregnancy has taken everything and more out of me, I have saver ingestion that feels like a thousand knifes stabbing me in the tummy and with the really bad nausea is making throw up. I can't go two hours with out eating or I start to dry reach (so I'm really putt the weight on) and I am limited with what I can keep down but I did find some fresh vegetables only last night very tasty but ruined it by having desert causing me to be sick... bring on second tri


----------



## almosthere

twordue-I am the same way-always having to eat, ahh!!! will weigh in tomorrow to see if i officially put on my 4th pound yet!


----------



## No Doubt

Same here, but the past few days it seems that the eating isn't even helping anymore. I guess that's a blessing a bd curse...no more unnecessary eating and extra lbs, but I'm still getting nausea all day. I agree, bring on second tri...almost there.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies!!!!!!! How is everyone today?? Hope everyone has a wonderful week <3


----------



## Christie2011

Hello everyone! Had my 8 week 3 day scan today (though baby is measuring 8w5d or 8w6d depending on if you measure the gestational sac or baby). Much to my relief baby is doing great. Still no ms over here, sorry to hear about all you girls who are fighting with it.

Baby looks like a gummy bear now (will post pics when I get home). Heartbeat is a strong 175bpm and I got the see the lil one wiggle! I've now officially graduated to a reg OBGYN, which I see next week for my first appointment.


----------



## t84

I'm trying to figure out how to make it to the first scan on 11/14 w/o driving myself nuts :wacko:! Any suggestions? It's so strange going from having appointments like twice/wk with constant feedback to going almost 1 month w/ none....


----------



## No Doubt

Great news Christie! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry T, can't help ya out. I'm going bunkers myself waiting for my first scan next week, lol.


----------



## t84

Congrats Christie! I can't wait to be where you are right now. Can't wait to see the pic.

No Doubt - At least I know I'm in good company :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yes you are. I just keep saying if I can get through the weekend, I'll be in good shape. Taking Monday off and then Tuesday is the appt! The weekends always fly by so the week is really the only "waiting" I'll have to do. I can't wait! Now you've got me all excited and thinking about it again, lol!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Christie!! Congratulations on a fantastic scan!! Can't wait to see the photo later!

T84 - that sounds like ages to wait! How many weeks will you be then? (I'm sure I could figure it out but I'm too lazy!!) Is it in the same clinic where you had your treatment?

NoDoubt - hope the week passes quickly for you! 

Afm, 8 week scan tomor morning :dance: Just had a few handfuls of mixed nuts in the car on the way home from work - feeling bleugh now! Not the first time its happened either - think I'm gonna have to stop eating them as a snack...baby obviously doesn't like them!!:haha:


----------



## t84

LOL Sorry a/b that No Doubt.. I'm sure you would've remembered sooner or later. 

Gettingbroody - I'll be exactly 8 weeks! Yes, it's the same place where I had my treatment. After we hear the heartbeat at that appointment I'll start going to my regular OB! :happydance: How exciting that your scan is tomorrow!! 

I just keep waiting for Halloween to come - then I'll have 2 weeks to wait. :dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

T - Housework! That is what gets the days moving fast for me! Haha! I totally understand - I felt like my RE office was my 2nd home during treatments. But since getting PG. I'm barely there. I have to honest - it's a nice break!

Christie - Great news about baby measuring a bit bigger! Developing nice! I've had no MS or really any nausea for that matter - just lack of appetite or things sound yucky to me!

Broody - Yeah for scan tomorrow! 

Sorry to the ladies not feeling well!

Not much going on with me. I lost a good bit of my bloat over the weekend for 2-3 days or so and I was a bit nervous but when I got home from watching football at a friend's house last night - bloat was back! I went to the new OBGYN practice on Friday - I liked the Dr. but did not enjoy the office. Wayyyy too busy for my liking and they couldn't get in for over 3 more weeks. So I won't be going back. I decided to just go to where I was going before I was referred to the RE and go to another Dr. because mine retired. I go Oct. 30. I will be 9 weeks or so and will have all the blood work done and genetic counseling. 

Thinking of going in for another U/S this week. RE said I could go in whenever I wanted for re-assurance. I had my last one at 7 weeks. I won't get another one til 12 weeks when they do that NT testing. 5 weeks is a long time for me to wait! I did buy a Sonoline B Fetal Doppler so I could check out baby's heartbeat at home on my own. It should on my doorstep when I get home today. I still think I might be too early to get a HB on it quite yet. Not sure if I am going to mess around with it tonight or not.


----------



## No Doubt

That's one of the bad things. Not being able to eat certain things. I have some cashews that I would really like to eat right now and everytime I see them I want to gag.

T that was the first thing I did when you said when your scan was...try to figure out how far along your be, lol. I would have remembered eventually, considering I have to remind my hubbs cause I know he won't remember.


----------



## No Doubt

I was thinking of getting a dollar snowflake. You'll have to let us know how that works.


----------



## 3Beans

Can I join?? I'm due June 28th. This is my 4th. Will be having a repeat c-section likely around June 21st or so. I just found out I'm pregnant and am freaking out!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats and welcome 3beans!


----------



## t84

Welcome 3 Beans! Congrats on your BFP.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie - That is great news with your scan.

Broody - good luck with your scan/

3Bean - Welcome and congrats 

Had my 7 week 5 day scan and baby is measuring 8 weeks with a heartbeat of 153bpm, nice and healthy. They lady even pointed out the little stumps from the hand and feet yay


----------



## Christie2011

Here are my pics. Baby's head is toward the right (if you couldn't tell) then then if you look closely you can see arm and leg buds!
 



Attached Files:







8w3d_1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









8w3d_3.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 3Beans

Thanks all! 

What a great early u/s pic!!


----------



## raelynn

Christie - Great scan! I was released from the RE today too!

Baby is measuring 8 weeks today and heart rate is 175bpm we got to hear it for the first time too! I'm going to miss my RE. He was teasing us today, doing all the measurements of ovaries and such before showing us the 'good part'. He even took a 3d scan for us. You can make out the baby's eyes, nose, and mouth.
 



Attached Files:







8+1a-small.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4









8+1c-small.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## No Doubt

Aww beautiful scans ladies!

Wonderdul news Two!


----------



## almosthere

wow amazing scans ladies-3d, lucky you rae!!!


----------



## almosthere

welcome 3beans-and congrats!!! will this be your last or are you not sure??


----------



## 3Beans

almosthere said:


> welcome 3beans-and congrats!!! will this be your last or are you not sure??

Thanks! This is most definitely our last. We really thought we were done after #3 but changed our mind!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Two & Rae - congrats on fantastic scans!!! Rae, the 3D scan is amazing! Lucky you! Two, are you going to post a pic for us?

Christie - your photo is fab! Can totally see the arms and leg! All excited about mine now!

3beans - Welcome to our little group! Congrats on your bfp! I'll add you to the first page :D

Everyone else - :hi:!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi broody. The hospital never gave me a scan pic today, they seem to pic and choose who and when they want to. I have my next scan at 12 weeks and I won't leave without on this time: )


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, just a quick one cos must fly to work. All looking great - measuring 8weeks 1day with a strong heartbeat and 1.67cm so more than double what it was last time. Will post photo later! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Great news Broody, can't wait for the pic!


----------



## 3Beans

So, how's everyone feeling? My nausea seems to be more in the evenings then the days. I'm surprised I have symptoms so early. I have an urge to buy more pregnancy tests just to keep testing!! LOL


----------



## t84

Good looking scans Rae and Two!! 

Christie - Glad yours went well also.

Gettingbroody - Can't wait to see yours!

3Beans - you can pee on as many sticks as you like.. we wont judge. I thought a/b going to get the test that actually say pregnant b/c I've never seen it positive before. I found out on a dollar store test.

AFM, not symptoms just sore breast and a tad bit of flood gates down there (sorry if tmi). Other than that I'm just waiting... :coffee:


----------



## 3Beans

My BFP was on a dollar store test as well! I also did a digital after that! I'm just in so much shock still! And of course a nervous wreck that something bad is going to happen :(


----------



## No Doubt

I'm the same way 3beans, but we gotta stay positive. I'm super excited and nervous about my first scan next week, but I keep praying and I know everything will be fine. Jot to mention the symptoms reminding me there's a little person in there, lol. As bad as the nausea can be in grateful for the reminder.


----------



## almosthere

3 beans-now that I hit my 8 week mark I feel less worried-don't get me wrong I am stilll SUPER worried about baby as it is natural to be this early on, but not as much. I read tht MC rates drop A LOT after 8 weeks and then a little more after 12 weeks. It flies by-just think positive thoughts as much as possible!

My main pregnancy symptoms are still super hungry, throw up burps (but no TH thank goodness!) and having to wake up early to pee A LOT lol. Okay realized I am running late to leave for work-chow for now!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Almost - my symtoms are about the same.

Glad your scan went well Broody :)

I had my first appointment with my new OBGYN yesterday and everything went well though they don't do 8 week scans. I have my next appointment 4 weeks from yesterday and I have to call today to schedule my nuchal translucency screen. Oh yeah, she also switched my perscription prenatle to Zatean from VOL plus because it has DHA. 

Glad everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Here's my photo from earlier. The head is on the left and the heart is the slightly brighter bit just to the right of the head. Can see the sac beginning to form around the baby too. Can't believe the difference in 2 weeks!! :D 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/7D8A9430-1EA0-4F58-8C5B-FBFE5830D68B-4429-000007B03A1912F6_zpsc76c5e81.jpg


----------



## t84

Hey MissAnna! We can wait together - my first scan is 3 weeks from tomorrow at my RE's office before I'm released to regular OB office.

GettingBroody - that's a great looking scan!


----------



## No Doubt

Beautiful scan Broody. Amazing the definition!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

t84 said:


> Hey MissAnna! We can wait together - my first scan is 3 weeks from tomorrow at my RE's office before I'm released to regular OB office.
> 
> GettingBroody - that's a great looking scan!

Seems like a long way off doesn't it? What are you going to do to keep yourself from going crazy? I was thinking about starting a new series on netflix. I have heard that American Horror Story is good. Do you have any suggestions? How have you been feeling?


----------



## raelynn

MissA - I watched American Horror Story. Its a pretty messed up show but I was so hooked :) We've been watching the Walking Dead lately. Love that show even though it grosses me out!

I finally found baby's heartbeat on my doppler today! So exciting!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh wow Rae, that must have been fab! Can't believe you found it yourself so early! Was the Doppler very expensive?

3Beans - I had to ban myself from poas I used so many tests the first few weeks!!:haha:

MissA - glad your obgyn visit went well! If you're looking for a good series Downton Abbey is fantastic! So beautiful!! Totally different type of show to American Horror Story though! (well, I've never seen AHS but I can guess!)


----------



## raelynn

I got the sonoline b since a lot of ladies on here recommend it. It was only about $55 so not too bad. I've been checking since about 7.5 weeks but knew it was probably still to early. Most people say the earliest they hear it is at 8 weeks. It takes a lot of patience at this stage since baby is still so tiny and there are a lot of sounds in there that are not baby (my heartbeat, veins, etc.) but it was really great to finally find it. And now I can check it on my own whenever I want.


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats to all the raspberry babies!!! Everyone's scans look beautiful!!! I have my first one on Thursday and will be sure to share!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great scans everyone!

Miss A - The girls I work with watch that Horror show and love it. I just can't do horror type stuff myself - but they rave about it!

Rae - I got my sonoline b doppler in the mail yesterday. I haven't tried it out yet. I'm going to start to look around my belly on Thursday when I would be 9 weeks as I heard it is hard to find this early. Great news that you got it already!


----------



## raelynn

Snowflakes - This video was really helpful to me on where to place the doppler and which sounds to ignore. It took me maybe 25-30 min to find today but it was so worth it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFQfZ754geM


----------



## MissAnnabelle

You guys are making me want to get a doppler too! ...must shop


----------



## almosthere

wonderful scan broody!!

missa-funny we have the same symptoms! I also get morning sickness around 11ish every morning at work and have to rush to eat some ritz! LOL but i think we are some lucky mamas to not have it worse!! throw up burps usually happen if i lay down before bed and prob ate recently!

so excited to see more scans soon!


----------



## raelynn

almost - Ritz has been my nausea cure too! I've been eating the ones with peanut butter or cheese lately and they are the only thing that makes me feel normal again and also taste good to me


----------



## t84

MissAnna - It seems like FOREVER!! I just told my friend I need to find a few good books to read. But I like your idea about a series. I'm such a chicken so American horror story would frighten me to death. But I have been wanting to watch Mad Men. So maybe I'll do that instead. I'm feeling good so far. Not many symptoms besides sore boobs and getting up to pee in the middle of the night. I'm actually excited about tomorrow bc I will officially be 5 weeks!! I was growing tired of seeing that poppy seed ticker. Lol


----------



## GettingBroody

MissAnnabelle said:


> You guys are making me want to get a doppler too!

Me too!!:haha:

Signora - enjoy your scan tomor! 

T84 - Happy Appleseed Week!!


----------



## almosthere

yay, happy 5 weeks T84!


----------



## t84

Are any of you guys "showing" yet. I check everyday to see if I can tell... So now I'm looking to you all for examples of what I can expect to see at 8+ weeks.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

t84 - I was really bloated still at 5 weeks and now at 8 weeks it has gone down. I still feel and look a little bloated - probably from the progestrone - but it just looks like I have a food baby. I did gain around 10lbs from my back to back IVF cycles and being pregnant. I wish I had a tee shirt that said 'I'm not fat, I'm pregnant' because it just looks like I am getting fat...lol
I love Mad Men! I think you will like it. I am a chicken about scary stuff too, but I am out of ideas....lol


----------



## t84

Food baby :haha: I was a little bloated for a couple of days at the beginning of week 4. And now no bloat at all. :shrug: So now I'm just waiting. :coffee:


----------



## No Doubt

Happy scanning tomorrow signora!

Had to sleep in a bit seeing how I missed few hours...again. I actually did get a little poo with the belly. I'm 8 weeks today. There are pics on my journal if you want to see. I was concerned to be "showing" so early but my girlfriend at work said she was the same way when pregnant. And it's all in my belly which lets me know I'm not just gaining weight cause I gain weight all over.

I want an I'm preggo not fat shirt too, lol. I said I was gonna get one for black Friday shopping that says I'm pregnant, no pushing, lol.


----------



## t84

Happy 8 weeks no doubt! I'm going to check out your pics now.


----------



## OmiOmen

t84 said:


> Are any of you guys "showing" yet. I check everyday to see if I can tell... So now I'm looking to you all for examples of what I can expect to see at 8+ weeks.

If you count bloating as 'showing'. :haha: Below is a photo of me pre-pregnancy and then at 4 weeks (14dpo). _Excuse my sesame street PJ's lol._ I think I am less bloated now but I look like I have a little 'bump' at the moment. Although I have not taken a photo for a month now. 
View attachment 501791


----------



## t84

If you count bloating as 'showing'. :haha: Below is a photo of me pre-pregnancy and then at 4 weeks (14dpo). _Excuse my sesame street PJ's lol._ I think I am less bloated now but I look like I have a little 'bump' at the moment. Although I have not taken a photo for a month now. 
View attachment 501791
[/QUOTE]

Wow! Is there such a thing as bump envy?? :thumbup:


----------



## OmiOmen

I was the same with my son with bad bloating in the first trimester and then my real bump was tiny until the last month or two.


----------



## SignoraL

That's such a cute bump, OmiOmen!!! 

Happy Raspberry week, NoDoubt!!! Glad you got to sleep in! We seem to be getting to PIO shots later every day and then I end up tired in the morning and getting up later. Can't wait to be done with those and then hopefully back to a regular schedule. 

Happy Appleseed week, T84!!! I totally recommend Mad Men! I love it. I have heard good things about American Horror Story, but it's a bit too much for me (but I love Connie Britton, who was on the first season, but that's because Friday Night Lights is the best show I've ever seen. I haven't seen her new show Nashville). Two other favorites are True Blood and Game of Thrones. DH and I just got all caught up on Game of Thrones and we can't wait until next season. True Blood's sixth season will premiere around the time the baby comes, so we'll be DVR-ing and probably watching during feedings! :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## t84

Thanks Signora!! It's always nice to have options so I'll check into those.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I love Game of Thrones! Signora did you read the books? I was really surprised at how different the series is and how many characters they cut out! We watch True Blood too. We also like Hell on Wheels and Sons of Anarchy too. Boy, I love TV...lol


----------



## SignoraL

MissAnnabelle said:


> I love Game of Thrones! Signora did you read the books? I was really surprised at how different the series is and how many characters they cut out! We watch True Blood too. We also like Hell on Wheels and Sons of Anarchy too. Boy, I love TV...lol

I haven't but we want to - might have to get them on our Nook. I did read the Sookie Stackhouse books though and I love them, but SO different from the show. LOVE Alexander Skarsgard. Totally my #1. I don't watch those other shows, but I heard they are good! Here are all my shows I watch (luckily at different times of year, so it's spread out): True Blood, Game of Thrones, Mad Men, Parenthood, 30 Rock, Parks & Rec, How I Met Your Mother, The Voice, Glee, Top Chef and Law & Order SVU.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice bumps ladies! Looking good!

I found baby on the doppler this AM. I was soooo happy to hear it!! ;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

SignoraL said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> I love Game of Thrones! Signora did you read the books? I was really surprised at how different the series is and how many characters they cut out! We watch True Blood too. We also like Hell on Wheels and Sons of Anarchy too. Boy, I love TV...lol
> 
> I haven't but we want to - might have to get them on our Nook. I did read the Sookie Stackhouse books though and I love them, but SO different from the show. LOVE Alexander Skarsgard. Totally my #1. I don't watch those other shows, but I heard they are good! Here are all my shows I watch (luckily at different times of year, so it's spread out): True Blood, Game of Thrones, Mad Men, Parenthood, 30 Rock, Parks & Rec, How I Met Your Mother, The Voice, Glee, Top Chef and Law & Order SVU.Click to expand...

The first 3 books are the best and the other two you just have to read because you are commited at that point. I have heard that the Sookie Stackhouse eries is really good - I should check those out. Did you watch the movie Straw Dogs? I thought that Alexander Skarsgard was super sexy in that. I watch the first three shows and Law and Order sometimes.


----------



## almosthere

hehehe I am liking that I'm pregnant dont push for BF!!! hehe

afm I am bloated at night after eating a nice big yummy dinner, then I get my icky throw up burps-by the time I wake up in the am I am super hungry all over again and feel like my belly popped because it is no longer bloated...think I gained 3lbs in water weight and 3 lbs in food/fat weight-they say 3.5 to 6 lbs in first tri, and tomorrow I will have 3 weeks left until 2nd tri so I seem to be pretty much on track. No real bump yet-just a super tiny fat pooch lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Snowflake & Almost - Happy Green Olive Week!! Can't believe how fast the time is going!

Signora - Happy Blueberry Week!!

Snowflake - congrats on hearing the heartbeat!! :happydance: I'm very tempted to splurge on a Doppler now!

Game of Thrones girls - I started watching the series but there was so much going on I couldn't keep track! Downloaded the books so going to read them instead... (any day now!:haha:)

My general nausea seems to have eased off this week but my food aversions are getting worse! Last night I cooked a lovely shepherds pie for me and dh and then once it was cooked I decided I couldn't stand the sight of it and had a bowl of cereal instead!:wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Thank you getting-you will have an olive before you know ittt, eeek!!

And so glad to hear your nausea is calming down-mine did at 8 weeks as well, but still comes back hear and there in the ams-not this am, but i did have it yesterday morning.


----------



## t84

Happy Olive week Almost!

Happy Blueberry week Signora!


----------



## SignoraL

We had our scan today and there was one perfect little bean in there with one strong little heartbeat!!! Doc said we're measuring 7 weeks and EDD is June 13, 2013 - so that IVF due date calculator is accurate! On :cloud9:!!! And just became an aunt for the second time (BIL and SIL just had another boy), so it's a joyous week for both our families!!!
 



Attached Files:







image 2.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## t84

Congrats on a great scan!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww...yay for the scan signora!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations on all counts Signora!!! It's great to see the heartbeat isn't it?!


----------



## almosthere

I just love scans!! congrats signora!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Signora - Really glad your scan went well! :) :thumbup:

afm - ms has been worse the past few days. Not throwing up - I just feel like I am going to. Also, anyone else constipated? My Dr. said it was a pregnancy symptom and I have been taking a fiber supplement since Monday, but it doesn't seem to be helping. Instead of finding a new series to watch I have just been watching the food network - probably a bad idea as it just makes me day dream about food alll the time...lol Hope everyone is doing well - any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## t84

I started watching Mad Men last night. So far so goo :thumbup:

No plans for the weekend besides a little bit of work and maybe lunch w/ a friend.

Is it just me or has anyone noticed after long bouts of sitting and needing to pee it feels as though my uterus is heavy... if that makes sense. It's such an odd feeling I can't really explain it.


----------



## No Doubt

I don't know that my uterus feels "heavy", but I will say I now know why pregnant women have a hard time getting up off the couch. It's not the big belly, it's that uncomfortable feeling of the possibility of peeing yourself thanks to an awfully squished full bladder, lol.


----------



## t84

Haha! Maybe that's it.. although I feel a little silly claiming the preggo hard aches since precious baby is as small as a seed right now.. :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Well don't...a full bladder, or even a half full bladder these days is not a joke, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I've begun to have serious constipation. I've also had a mild headache for the past two days and no food sounds appetizing right now. Not even my favorites. It's not that it makes me nauseous, it just I can't find something that will be satisfying.


----------



## No Doubt

Prunes for the constipation. I know they aren't on the most wanted list, but they work. If not try prunes or prune juice. Obviously veggies and fiber will help. I was having trouble with that and I noticed that oatmeal in the morning gets things moving...its a fiber rich food. The headaches are most likely your hormones. I've been dealing with horrible headaches for months that are attached to the rise and fall in my hormone levels, but since I've been pregnant they've eased off a bit. When I get them and they are too bad, I take the Tylenol and that helps.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have a headache right now...ugh. Oh boy - yuk - prunes...oh well I guess I will try them. I watched the first three episodes of American Horror Story and it is really freaky, but it is really good. Hubby is hunting this weekend, so I wont be watching anymore until he gets home! lol


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies.x

I have to say that prunes did work for me but it took a couple of days and poor OH with the uncontrollable gas:haha: I have also had the headaches and sever nausea and sometimes been sick so I find it hard to get on here a lot.
Well I am having red bleeding today and I keep telling myself to say calm but cant as we just dont know what it happening up there. I have have had slight cramps as well but dont know if its coincident and just getting growing pain!!! Always got to happen in the weekend when I really cant do anything about it...


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Two. I hope all is ok but could you go for an emergency scan in your local hospital just to reassure yourself? :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

They won't do anything till Monday, told to rest and wait till then. It's just typically this happens in the weekend.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, I'll be praying for you and the baby. Is there like an urgent care or something, or maybe an on call doc at your office? Did you do fertility treatments? Are they open on the weekends and will maybe see you? Just trying to exhaust all options. Maybe you should just walk into the ER and complain a lot and maybe they will take a look.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks no doubt, er don't have people on to do scans in the weekend and see it as a I can wait unless the cloting. And the fertility place I was at is in another town four hours away grrrr. 
I had bleeding all day yesterday more than spotting and was red, today still bleeding but is now brown so I hope it's a good sign. With my twins I had lots of on off bleeding all through the first tri till about week 14 and my water broke four weeks later and they think the bleeding weekend the membrane causing it so but can't really know. I hate any type of bleeding. One more day and my doc will be able to see me.


----------



## almosthere

twordue i am so sorry for what you are experiencing, and glad you can get in to check on your LO soon!


----------



## t84

Two - Hope the weekend flies by and good news on Monday :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - so glad the bleeding has eased off now and turned brown. I would take that as a good sign too but I'm sure you won't relax properly til you've seen proof on the screen :hugs: Fx'd they can see you early on Monday morning so you're not waiting around all day. And hope the bleeding/spotting eases even more today :hugs:


----------



## Jesss123

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm pregnant with our first and due in May (at some point!!)


----------



## almosthere

of course jess-welcome and congrats!!!!


----------



## Jesss123

Thank you :D

Might as well write a little bit about me..

We've been trying for a year or so, few miscarriages, some chemicals, I have a blood clotting disorder for which I'm getting treatment for during this pregnancy and so far, so good! Because of my wonky cycle ( I ovulated really late, past CD25 ) I am anywhere from 11 weeks to 13 weeks, going from LMP I should be 13 but on last scan I was measuring two weeks behind.. so I'm sticking to 10-11 weeks. I have my '12 week' scan in just over a week so they'll finally give me an exact due date! I'm just hoping to be out of first trimester soon! This is our first as well so we're very excited!


----------



## almosthere

So happy to hear everything is going smoothly with baby right now! Sorry to hear about your previous losses. You must be due in early May then-so exciting, can't wait to hear your official DD!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Jess!! Congrats! Good luck at your scan! :D


----------



## SignoraL

Welcome, Jess and congrats!!!

Two, so sorry about the bleeding and hope everything is okay. Did you by any chance just go off the progesterone? My friend had a bit of bleeding when she went off progesterone and she was very scared, but her sister-in-law, who is a midwife, said that is very, very common. Regardless, I know it's something you definitely want to get checked out, but if you did go off the progesterone recently, hopefully this might ease your mind. :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks all for your reply, the bleeding continued till last night and turned red again. But has almost stopped now. Signoral I was o progesterone but I went off it three weeks ago and had no bleeding from it. Well it's Monday morning so will be calling the hospital maternity where my care is and see what they think is best to do. Thanks again and will update later


----------



## Jesss123

Thanks everyone. 

Two, I also had loads of bleeding with this pregnancy, I had a proper period, twice and the baby is still ok. Best of luck!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Jess and congrats!

Two I hope everything is going ok for you hun.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thank you, I rung the hospital as I am secondary care and they guy on the ph (my specialist is away today) said "what do you want me to do about it and why are you ring here"? Hello because its up to you guys to do something. I then had to explain all about my last pregnancy and why I was under secondary care and after all that he asks for my name and checks it all out on the computer anyway, I was so pissed. Anyways he finally set me up a scan for tomorrow morning and then an appointment at the early pregnancy unit after the scan.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jess - That must freak you out? They say that 1 in 4 pregnancy have bleeding but I always ask myself am I on the good side of it or not.... They say not to stress in pregnancy but how can you not there is so much going on


----------



## No Doubt

Wow, what douche. I swear I hate people in the medical profession. They have no compassion sometimes.


----------



## Jesss123

Two, wow, that guy was a complete a**!

It did, the first time it happened, I just went to A&E and said 'I'm miscarrying'. I was wrong! Second time I was sceptical but I didn't have my hopes up and once again baby was ok! I had about 5 different bleeds/spotting/light AFs since I found out I got pregnant and baby is just fine! I listened to bubbas crazy heartbeat yesterday! 173bpm :cloud9:


AFM, I fainted today, AGAIN. I'm suffering from severe MS and I've been off work for weeks and will most likely be off until this goes away, which could be when I give birth :dohh: I'm hoping it buggers off soon, anyway, because I can't keep anything down my blood pressure drops really low and well, I pass out. It happens at least twice a day. I hurt my knee really badly :( I mean it is BLACK, after it finally stopped bleeding :( It hurts like hell.

I also tried to find LO's heart beat on doppler and couldn't. I caught it for a sec then he/she had to move! I'm gonna stick to checking it in the morning only when I have a completely empty stomach & full bladder, my other attempts to find it seem to fail :dohh:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Welcome Jess! 

Hope everyone is doing well <3


----------



## almosthere

twordue-what a rude man-sorry scheduling for tomorrow was such a pain!

jess-glad to hear baby is well even though you have bleeding. My SIL has a beautiful healthy baby boy, almost 1.5 now, and she had periods at least up to her 5th month of pregnancy!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Two, what a little s**t!!! So much for bedside manner! :hugs: Sorry they couldn't check you out today. Very glad to hear bleeding seems to have stopped though :thumbup: 

Jess - ugh, you sound like you're having a rough time of it. All that fainting must be scary. Mind yourself and your little bean! :hugs:

Afm, we cooked dinner last night for the 4 grandparents-to-be! Had a really nice evening :D And I'm on midterm for a week now so no work today :dance:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## t84

Welcome Jess! 

Two let us know how your scan goes today

AFM I'm feeling good. Just sore boobs and frequent bathrm trips. It's funny bc I feel like I had more pregnancy symptoms when I wasn't pregnant. :haha:
Still counting down until our first scan in 2 weeks (I'm rounding a little it makes me feel better ). Ready for precious baby to become a sweet pea this week... Oh how I love the milestones! :blush: I've been watching Mad Men like crazy this past weekend - it's very good. Hope everyone else is doing well so far!!


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies. Hope everyone is well.

In doing good, trying to keep my witts waiting on my scan tomorrow. Took some time off to relax so no work for me today either.

Two, let us know what they say. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Miss A - Hope you are not near Sandy! Stay safe!

Jess - Welcome! I too have better luck finding baby in the AM than in the PM when I've been eating all day!

Two - Thinking of you and your scan today! 

No Doubt - I have an appt tomorrow too. I am going to try to get them to do an U/S. I'm not booked for one but hoping for the best! Good luck tomorrow at yours! I bet you won't sleep tonight! 

t84 - Yeah for sweet pea!

Not much going on with me. I'm a bit concerned as I haven't gained any weight and my belly is still pretty darn flat. It hasn't grown barely at all. I was a bit bloated that seemed to have gone away. Bizarre. Sometimes I feel bloated at night. I have heard baby on the doppler both Sat & Sun but I'm a bit worried that baby is not developing and growing properly. I'm short at only 5'1" and just a tick above 100 pds so I figured I'd gain right away - but I have a long torso so maybe baby is hiding back there. I don't know. All my pants still fit and everything. I have an appt tomorrow to do the genetic forms & bloods. I'm going to try to convince Dr. to give me an U/S to ease some of my worries. If I don't do it now, I know I will have one at 12 weeks for the NT testing that I def want done.


----------



## Jesss123

Good luck with the scans ladies!

Snow, I haven't gained ANY weight at all and I'm a little bit further ahead of you. My doctor said it's normal, I'll catch up in the second trimester :haha: I've actually lost almost a stone due to MS though and having no appetite. It is still early days and I really wouldn't worry about your weight. You might have gained some, but it's just not noticeable! Although I seem to have a bump which is strange, little but it's there! My uterus has already started to rise up :happydance:

AFM, I'm... raging! :growlmad:Few days ago, I was in hospital to get an IV because they found ketones in my urine, anyway, we bumped into a friend there, she gave birth not long ago and she had some complications so was at the hospital, anyway, she seen us in the maternity ward, she also seen me throwing up :dohh: She walked past us and never even said a word :nope: I just got up not long ago, I log into facebook and she posted on my bloody wall 'You're pregnant, aren't you? Congrats!' She knew I mc'd before and we were gonna try again. I'm pissed because first of all, she's assuming things, secondly, everyone on my facebook now thinks I am pregnant. We weren't going to announce this pregnancy to friends until we know what we're having :( I deleted the comment but before I did, I already had 6 inbox messages from people saying 'Congratulations!!' I barely have anyone on facebook, I only have people that I know and usually see on there anyway but still. Couldn't she just ask me in person, call me, text me, message me on facebook instead of blasting it all over? :(


----------



## Jesss123

& also, I'm annoyed because I couldn't find the HB on doppler again, I caught it for a second or two but baby was just too active. I looked around for half an hour and couldn't find it. Argh. I'll keep checking every so often and I might catch it. I could hear baba moving around though. Those dopplers are annoying!


----------



## almosthere

So exciting about more scans coming up ladies-enjoy them!!!

As for weight gain, I think I have gained 5 pounds, at least since finding out I wasa pregnant. That is the first tri average-but I still have weeks to go until 2nd tri! LOL I have been trying to eat less as I think I was pigging out since finding out I was pregnant-and I have truly been so much more hungry, but I am just listening to my body and eating if I need to! I do not have much notice to my weight gain as I started at 102 so very tiny-my weight used to flucuate when on bcps to 102-108 so I have been at this familiar weight as well. Can't wait for a bump...it would be nice to have a tiny one by 12 weeks I would think! =)


----------



## Jesss123

Are any of you ladies planning out on finding out the sex? Or are some of you staying team yellow? :D


----------



## almosthere

I am finding out the sex for sure!!! I plan on being team yellow for my 3rd =) LOL That is if I already had one boy and one girl. I get concerned on making sure I have everything I need for baby-especially being a first time mom!


----------



## Jesss123

We planned on staying team yellow but, after dragging ourselves in BabiesRUs few days ago, not many things that we liked were neutral. OH was in love with baby girls clothes and I was in love with boys clothes :haha: So we decided that we want to find out and be prepared well as this is our first too!

I can't wait till my 12 week scan too! I can't wait to start shopping :haha: (I HATE shopping, I blame the baby brain!) We agreed to start getting little bits and bobs after 12 week scan and even more so after 20 week scan :)


----------



## almosthere

I agree-there is hardly any gender neutral-dh and I celebrated our bfp by purchasing a set of white onesies-carters. But that was all we could bring ourselves to purchase. Everything is so gendered its not even funny!!! I also want make more baby purchases-but I feel as though I would waste money buying both boy and girl outfits. DH and I are traveling to his home country-but will not know the sex-so we are buying one of each as we only go there every 2 years. We plan on buying a soccer jersey so that is gender neutral anyways-but then one boy and one girl outfit =)


----------



## Jesss123

I know what you mean. Clothes, moses baskets, bedding, all in neutral just doesn't seem appealing to me. There's only one neutral range that I actually quite like and that's 'I love my bear & friends collection' from Babies R Us but I wouldn't want everything based on that. Of course, we will be buying some neutral stuff, some white vests etc as I know babies can get messy and having a few white ones spare would be good plus they're very cheap.

We used to start buying stuff for the baby as soon as we found out with previous BFPs, I always felt so positive that everything was going to be fine and when we got this one, I was surprised as we only bd'd ONCE and it was 4 days before ovulation, I never thought we'd catch it. We were also skeptic so we didn't buy anything and after we hit the 10 week mark, we decided to buy bits and bobs from 12 weeks on as it seems like this baba is sticking :cloud9: 

All the old clothes that I bought for our previous babies, were all neutral, mostly animal and bear stuff but I got rid of it all. It was sort of a bad reminder :cry: Few years back I was told I wouldn't be able to have children, then getting pregnant gave us hope but then miscarriages took all the innocence away and we really thought that would be it for us.

What are you planning on buying first? I'm thinking some neutral outfits, maybe some muslin squares and few other necessary bits then after our gender scan, we want to buy an outfit the baby will come home in from the hospital! :happydance: and obviously all the bigger and more expensive things, like cot/crib, pram etc!


Update too! I found babys heartbeat, I was getting fed up, had a drink of my raspberry juice and found the babys heartbeat as soon as I put the doppler on! :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Jess, I would be so freaking pissed. She could have at least IMed you on FB or something so no one else knew. I completely understand. We aren't telling people until 2nd tri and one of the hubbys friends let it slip to another one of their friends who I'm really not too keen on. Are you going to say something to her?

I'm actually not finding out. Hubbs is though. I just told him he can't tell anyone who will let it slip to me. A good bit of the family wants to know, well the few family members that do know want to know the sex.

I'm at the clinic getting my dogs vaccines and the lady is a biznatch, so I'm none to pleased right now. I hate when people like that tend to my animals cause I don't know what is going on. May not be coming back here again which sucks cause we like it here.


----------



## Jesss123

No Doubt said:


> Jess, I would be so freaking pissed. She could have at least IMed you on FB or something so no one else knew. I completely understand. We aren't telling people until 2nd tri and one of the hubbys friends let it slip to another one of their friends who I'm really not too keen on. Are you going to say something to her?

I'm gonna wait till OH gets home, I spoke to him on the phone about two minutes ago and he's pissed too. Especially since she tagged him in the post and his mother seen it on his facebook! We were gonna tell her in two weeks time when she comes to visit! We bought her a baby grow that says 'I love grandma!' Now it's all gone to sh*t. We're actually gonna see them tomorrow night, her and her husband so will probably have a word to her then, I don't like sorting things like that over facebook/phone. We're thinking of just posting it on facebook ourselves after the next scan as I don't want more people finding out through someone I know, I wanted to tell them myself :( :growlmad:



No Doubt said:

> I'm actually not finding out. Hubbs is though. I just told him he can't tell anyone who will let it slip to me. A good bit of the family wants to know, well the few family members that do know want to know the sex.

We're gonna find out but more than likely keep it to ourselves and surprise people when the baby arrives. We were gonna annouce the pregnancy by telling family and friends what we're having but now, that's sort of not an option anymore! :growlmad:




No Doubt said:

> I'm at the clinic getting my dogs vaccines and the lady is a biznatch, so I'm none to pleased right now. I hate when people like that tend to my animals cause I don't know what is going on. May not be coming back here again which sucks cause we like it here.

I hate going to the vets for that exact reason too, I've actually changed my vet three times since we moved to Lincoln. I couldn't find one that I actually liked.


----------



## No Doubt

OMG Jess, I'm just so pissed for you right now! She totally did just put a damper on your surprises. I hate people like that, who think it's their place to tell other's business. This guy at my job is like that and there is another girl there who's maybe 7 weeks ahead of me. When she hit the 12 week mark he told me and the girl that sits next to him that she's preggo, but even though she was going into 2nd tri she still wasn't telling people as she hadn't even heard the heartbeat yet, let alone seen an ultrasound. She's now at least heard the heart beat and telling people, but had it not been for me congratulating her and then her telling me she really wasn't telling people, and then me telling him to shut his freaking mouth and mentioning not to say anything to the other girl, that would have just spread like wild fire. Even if she was telling people, it's her business to tell! Your friend would be on my list.


----------



## Jesss123

I'm rather unhappy with how it turned out. I'm really just pissed that OH's mother found out through facebook. We wanted to tell her and had it all planned out. I really wanted to keep it quiet until our 18-20 week scan but now, I might as well announce it, most people already know. I wish people could keep their mouth shut too, it'd make things so much easier! I feel so sorry for the girl at your work, she must have got well annoyed! 

I messaged her on facebook and asked if I could come round to hers a bit earlier tomorrow as I wanted to have a word (about this whole thing) and she basically said 'Why are you angry? People were gonna find out anyway. At least you might carry it to full term this time' I replied 'What the heck?' and she simply said 'It's not like you could carry a kid to full term before, so what are you fussing about' First of all, WTF is she talking about?! I've had mc's before and she only knew about one of them by pure accident as we worked together at that point and my boss couldn't keep his mouth shut and since she was my 'friend' he just told her, assuming she'd know. I burst into tears. I am well aware that I couldn't carry previous pregnancies to full term because of my blood, I wish I got it checked out earlier and avoided all the sh*t that happened, but I only asked her if its okay if we can have a chat about this because it upset me and OH and she basically came out with the rest out of nowhere.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh wow Jess, this girl doesn't sound like much of a friend :nope: I am so upset for you that she took the thrill of telling people away from ye, especially your OHs mum when ye had such a nice way of telling her planned... And then to follow it up with those other comments!! How dare she! Who does she think she is?! :growlmad: Hope you're ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

On the team yellow subject, I don't think we'll be finding out. I don't mind either way but dh really wants it to be a surprise... Although, from the point of view of shopping I agree it would definitely be easier if we found out!


----------



## Jesss123

I'm okay, I'm just annoyed. I was excited about telling people and now it's not longer an option since most people know :(


----------



## No Doubt

OMG Jess, what a bitch! I agree, that girl is not your friend! People should really watch what they say cause you never know what someone is going through or has been through. Sure people would find out, but not until much later. And hello, everyone's on FB these days, how does she know that you had already told people, like your parents...oh, that's right she doesn't! Freaking witch! Uh, I know you are fuming. I would just show up on her doorstep and cuss her out...not even give her a chance to get a word in and walk off. Karma, that's all I have to say. It will all come back on her.

On the team yellow subject, I really want it to be a surprise, but hubbs just can't wait. I said if there's more than one I will find out to save money on the cost of things, but if just one I may let them surprise me at the shower with the theme. But otherwise, I'll find out when Thumper gets here.


----------



## almosthere

So sorry Jess :/


----------



## SignoraL

Jess, I'd be so annoyed about the Facebook post but especially about that comment. I am sorry she was so insensitive!

Two, thinking about you! Hope everything is okay!

We plan on finding out. We will be happy with either a girl or boy as long as it is a healthy baby, but we are hoping for a girl. There are no females who were born into DH's family (FIL is one of two boys, DH is one of two boys and BIL and SIL just had their second boy and aren't having any more). So unless we have a second naturally, we may have an only child so it would be nice to have the first girl. But boys are fun too, so whatever we have will bring us lots of joy.


----------



## becky2013

Jess I am genuinley horrified for you! What a horrible person. I would not consider this person a friend at all. She has stolen all that is precious from you to share with your family and friends, and shows no remorse. She is spiteful and should be put in her place! I am so so sorry !!!


----------



## becky2013

ON another note.... I have my first midwife appointment on the 5th November and hopefully my scan a couple of weeks later... its all becoming a bit real! Very excited!


----------



## Jesss123

My OH got home not long ago and he called her when I told him everything, he gave her a piece of his mind then hang up. He's fuming! We're going round there tomorrow still, to basically tell her off and that's it. We're done. OH doesn't want to have anything to do with her anymore. I deleted her off facebook before she says anything else! I've asked everyone else who read the status to keep it quiet until we announce it next week :( I'm so annoyed we have to do this so early :(

In regards to finding out the sex, I want to find out but on the other hand I'd like it to be a surprise :dohh: I can't have it both ways though so we're finding out as I'm too impatient :lol:

Edit;

We also don't mind what we have, OH wants a girl and I'd like a boy first but as long as LO is healthy, then we're happy!


----------



## almosthere

Jess-I agree that a healthy little one is what is most wanted and most important! I think the sex will be exciting whether it is a boy or girl-especially when its a first!! =)


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Thanks for easing my fears about not gaining weight. Glad I'm not the only one. Sorry about your horrid friend. That is so crappy that she took away your joy of being able to tell everyone yourself. We def plan on finding out! I am going to try to make the appt right after Christmas so when my parents come to visit they might be able to go to the U/S with us to find out! 

Almost - I weigh the same as you at 102. I don't know though. Oh well. I guess. I'll ask Dr. tomorrow what he thinks. 

No Doubt - Sorry about yoru experience at the Vet's. My girl goes in on Saturday for her annual shots. I always feel so bad for them! What kind of dog do you have? I have a Boston Terrier. Care to share any pics? I love dogs!!


----------



## almosthere

snowflake-especially if you have bad morning sickness-throwing up and all-I would not worry. I think my dr. was shocked to hear I gained 4 lbs by my 8 week visit-I think she thought I was at my starting weight-so sounds like not gaining weight yet is more the norm than gaining!! Just wait until 2nd tri!


----------



## snowflakes120

almosthere said:


> snowflake-especially if you have bad morning sickness-throwing up and all-I would not worry. I think my dr. was shocked to hear I gained 4 lbs by my 8 week visit-I think she thought I was at my starting weight-so sounds like not gaining weight yet is more the norm than gaining!! Just wait until 2nd tri!

I haven't had any nausea and def not any MS at all. I did have like 2-3 days of food just not sounding good at all but that was about it. :wacko: Guess I'll just hope for the best.


----------



## TwoRdue

Morning ladies, get to see this tread so active.

Wow Jess I am shocked about your friend that is just awful for you and good on your OH for doing that and hope she feels like a cow for what she did and said.x 

As for the sex the OH and I will find out as we did with the twins and as for baby shopping the OH don't want us to do and till 20+ weeks due to losing the twins at 18weeks and the same night we were so excited about getting up and going baby shopping.

Well scan is 2 hours away and feeling worried, I had cramping on and off all night with shooting pains into the pelvic area but no bleeding again and every since I have been pregnant I have pied five plus times a night and last night I only needed to twice, and hoping that it's all just a coincident.


----------



## almosthere

you are lucky then snowflake!! i think part of my weight gain is having to eat so much in the mornings and afternoons to feel better.

and two2due good luck with your scan!!!


----------



## Jesss123

Two, good luck with your scan! Hope everything goes well! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck two!! Thinking of you!!


----------



## Christie2011

My first OB appointment was canceld today thanks to Sandy's impending visit. So now I'm just sitting at home waiting for her to come and go already and then I can reschedule.

That totally sucks about your former 'friend' telling before you were ready. The only 2 people who know for sure right now are my sister and brother in law. I have a cousin who has been speculating, but so far we've just been trying to get her off the scent. My goal is to wait until Thanksgiving and then make the big announcement. I was going to wait until xmas when I knew the sex, but my sister talked me out of it.


----------



## piya

hi can i join in.. My edd is 5thmay2013, first time preggo! Nervous and anxious


----------



## No Doubt

snowflakes120 said:


> Jess - Thanks for easing my fears about not gaining weight. Glad I'm not the only one. Sorry about your horrid friend. That is so crappy that she took away your joy of being able to tell everyone yourself. We def plan on finding out! I am going to try to make the appt right after Christmas so when my parents come to visit they might be able to go to the U/S with us to find out!
> 
> Almost - I weigh the same as you at 102. I don't know though. Oh well. I guess. I'll ask Dr. tomorrow what he thinks.
> 
> No Doubt - Sorry about yoru experience at the Vet's. My girl goes in on Saturday for her annual shots. I always feel so bad for them! What kind of dog do you have? I have a Boston Terrier. Care to share any pics? I love dogs!!

I actually hehe three...a Newfoundland lab mix, a Tibetan turvuran (sp), and a lab pit mix. I'll post pics as soon I'm home. Coming back from the vet for my girls other appt today.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, sorry you had to miss your appt. Hope you guys are safe out there though.

Welcome and congrats Piya!

Snowflake here are my girls. First is Knubia, the lab/newfie mix, next Egypt the turvuren mix, and then Kenya, the lab/pit mix.
 



Attached Files:







Knubia.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0









Egypt.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 0









Kenya.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt said:


> Christie, sorry you had to miss your appt. Hope you guys are safe out there though.
> 
> Welcome and congrats Piya!
> 
> Snowflake here are my girls. First is Knubia, the lab/newfie mix, next Egypt the turvuren mix, and then Kenya, the lab/pit mix.

Adorable! I have 2 dogs myself. A weimaraner and a doberman. Surprisingly the weim, who is 10.5 years has more energy than the 4 year old dobe. Well more stamina I should say. The dobe has bouncing off the wall energy but for only short spurts. The weim will chase a frisbe for hours if you let her.


----------



## No Doubt

That how my pit mix is, she just keeps going and going. She'll be dead asleep, dreaming and all and as soon as you get up she's up full energy like she's been running the entire time. She's only 2, coming out of those puppy years, so she still has a lot of energy. My turvuren will play sometimes, but she's 5 and calmed down and sometimes, she just doesn't want to be bothered. My newfie is 8 and she definitely takes after the newfie part of her, she's calm. All she needs is an open door to look out of, and someone to let her out a few times and give her some lovin every now and then. She's my dominant dog and definitely runs the show around here, lol, well at least from the dog's standpoint.


----------



## Jesss123

Hi Piya, welcome! :)

Cute pictures! We'll be getting a dog after bubs is born, and we move house! We're wanting to get another Rottweiler :) We had one but it passed away due to medical problems :(


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Ladies. Well just got in from my scan and so far baby is doing well and it right on time with a heart rate of 167 but they did find a hematoma and have said that it will possibly resolve its self by my 12 weeks scan but there is also a risk that the placenta is coming away from the wall and if I am to have any more bleeding I am to go straight back for another scan. I had swabs taken to check for infection witch has caused as small tear so I will expect bleeding from that and no sex until the hematoma is gone witch could be the hole pregnancy. All my pregnancy have has some type of complication and this is just another on to add to the list I just hope with a much better out come.


----------



## Jesss123

Two, I'm sorry. I hope it turns out okay and the bleeding doesn't appear again! :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - I'm so happy that the baby is okay. Do you just go back at 12 weeks if there is no more bleeding, or are you going back before then?


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks all.

MissA - If no more bleeding I wont go back till 12 weeks but if the hematoma is still there I will be even more closely monitored than what I already have been. This pregnancy is all ready considered high risk and this just adds extra to the stress as it ups my risk of mc even greater


----------



## No Doubt

Glad everything is ok with the baby two. I'll be in prayer throughout your pregnancy. I hope everything works out well. Try not to stress, easier said than done I know. But still try not to ad that will only add to any issues. Just try to relax and take it easy.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks No doubt, I have been told to rest so I think I am going to finish reading my trilogy of Stephen king book. That should pass the time.x


----------



## SignoraL

Two, so glad your baby is okay. Will be praying for you and your LO! :hugs:


----------



## t84

Ditto to what everyone else said Two! So happy LO is okay and hoping for a happy and healthy baby in June 2013!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

TwoRdue said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> MissA - If no more bleeding I wont go back till 12 weeks but if the hematoma is still there I will be even more closely monitored than what I already have been. This pregnancy is all ready considered high risk and this just adds extra to the stress as it ups my risk of mc even greater

Glad to hear the baby is ok <3


----------



## Jesss123

Bah, feeling so sick :( MS is back, and here I thought I'd have a break for the day!


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - I am so so glad the baby is ok! (although not as glad as you are I'm sure!:D) Really sorry you have the hematoma and the placenta to worry about but I'm sure baby is a fighter and is going to be absolutely fine! :hugs: Enjoy the rest and your book! :book:

Becky - not long until the 5th, hope it passes quickly! :coffee:

Christie - sorry your apt was cancelled, stay safe!

Welcome Piya and congrats on your bfp!!

Snowflake - I wouldn't worry at all about your weight at the moment. I haven't weighed myself in about 2 weeks but the last time I did I had lost a small bit, not gained. I haven't had any throwing up either. Also, I read on lots of sites that being slim makes it more likely that you'll get your bump later not earlier. Something to do with not having that much fat tissue to displace so the baby just fits into your abdomen. I'm definitely not showing yet - I have a bit of bloat in the evenings alright but thats gas/food not baby!!:haha:

MissA - our babies have officially stopped being embryos today!!! :dance:

Jess - sorry you're feeling sick :hugs:

Afm, used my last progesterone last night so am finally pessary free, woohoo!!! :D Going to my regular doctor in a few hours to start the ball rolling on my appointments for the rest of the pregnancy and ObGyn etc now that I'm finished with the FS...

Edit: NoDoubt, your dogs are gorgeous! Since we're sharing these are mine...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/d5754e3d310b64057ae6f420acb1ee0c_zps43cd4d7c.jpg

Photo was taken on our honeymoon a few years ago - we couldn't leave them behind!:haha: Ceo is on the left and Teddy is on the right. They're litter mates, nearly 8 years old. Their mother was a German Shepherd and the rest of the mix is anyone's guess!! Ceo definitely rules the roost (after us of course!) - bossy females!! We also have 3 cats and 2 rabbits so the baby is going to grow up surrounded by furry siblings!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Becky - was just adding Piya to the front page and realised I'd never added you! :dohh: It's done now, sorry bout the delay!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Jess - sorry for the morning sickness I have you and down day, nausea been the worse 

Getting - Yay for no pessaries. Were they oral or did you have insert them? 

How many of you were allowed to take a pic of your scan? The lady I saw today was snotty cow and got shitty when she saw my Ph.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - I had to insert them, very glad to be done!!!! I got a print out of the scan both times... Did she not let you take a photo? What difference did it make to her?!!! :growlmad:


----------



## snowflakes120

Two - I only have 1 picture from my scans. So happy that everything turned out ok. Now time to just keep it calm and cool til it goes away!

Broody - Thanks so much! You made me feel sooooo much better! Where did you go on Honeymoon? I got married in the winter as well - all our pics have snow in them - if you go to my profile you can see a pic there! Beautiful pic of pups- they belong in the snow with all that fur! 

Jess - Sorry that MS is back. Bummer deal!

Christie - My dog is a lazy little thing! But she does have her spirts where she'll play and run around!

No doubt - OMG! Such beauties you have! I have never seen a dog like Egypt before! 

Welcome Piya!

Here is my baby girl with her snaggle tooth: Demi the Boston Terrier
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/543482_10150710314424875_754234874_9344227_1237886828_n.jpg


----------



## almosthere

2rdue I am so happy baby is okay and hope your pregnancy will no longer be high risk once you go in for your 12 week scan if your hemo. Is gone!

As for me curious about breakfast amounts....do you ladies think 2 slices of toast is too much? I've been doubling my breakfast due to ms and increased hunger.


----------



## almosthere

Cute pups by the way! :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Happy olive week broody:) I only have one more progeatrone left and then I am done too:happydance:

These are mine! The german shepherd is a white and shiloh mix named Annabelle and the choclate lab is Bear ! This is fun! lol
 



Attached Files:







71807_1206783227253_8122659_n.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 0









securedownload.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jesss123

GettingBroody said:


> Afm, used my last progesterone last night so am finally pessary free, woohoo!!! :D Going to my regular doctor in a few hours to start the ball rolling on my appointments for the rest of the pregnancy and ObGyn etc now that I'm finished with the FS...

Yey :) Exciting! :happydance:

Cute dogs everyone! Makes me realise how I miss ours :cry: I can't wait to get another!

How is everyone feeling today?

AFM, I got a letter today for my next midwife appointment which is on the 6th November at 9.30am! I thought it'd never come. Just another basic hour long appointment :dohh: She's gonna confirm my 12 week scan date too!

I'm feeling horrible today, MS is back with full force and none of the anti sickness meds are working at all. For weeks all I've been eating is chinese, chips, kiwis and oranges and now I can't even stand eating the fruit, bah. If I can't get anything down me today again, I'll have to go to doctors tomorrow again to make sure I don't have any ketones in my urine or it'll be off to the hospital, again :(


EDIT:

I called to midwife to confirm the appointment date & time (as asked in the letter!). Anyway, we will be 'discussing your birth options and birth plan' What the heck?! I'm only just ending first tri/beginning second and I've already to think about my birth options? I mean, I know where I want to go with this but I'm just surprised that we're gonna be discussing it and making a birth plan this early on. This is my first baby so I don't have anything to compare this pregnancy too, I'm just surprised :wacko:


----------



## GettingBroody

Snowflake - Glad I could help! We actually got married in the middle of the summer but we went to the Alps and some of the higher mountains had a lot of snow on them :D Yeah, the dogs absolutely love the snow - we don't get it that often in Ireland though... Your pup is so cute and inquisitive looking!! 

Almost - I definitely don't think 2 slices sounds like too much! Sounds like a regular size breakfast...

MissA - beautiful dogs too! How old are they?

Jess - I've been eating loads of cereal, it fills the gap when nothing else sounds good. Hope your test tomor comes back clear... Good luck with your midwife apt too - it does sound early to be discussing birth plans etc but maybe that's just the way it's done? We need someone on this thread who's on their second child, lol!


----------



## Jesss123

GettingBroody said:

> Snowflake - Glad I could help! We actually got married in the middle of the summer but we went to the Alps and some of the higher mountains had a lot of snow on them :D Yeah, the dogs absolutely love the snow - we don't get it that often in Ireland though... Your pup is so cute and inquisitive looking!!

Congratulations, late but hey! We're planning on getting married next summer!



GettingBroody said:

> Almost - I definitely don't think 2 slices sounds like too much! Sounds like a regular size breakfast...

It is not too much for breakfast at all! You're only supposed to have extra 200/300 calories per day! My doctor said an extra glass of orange juice and a slice of toast with butter is all the extra calories we need!




GettingBroody said:

> Jess - I've been eating loads of cereal, it fills the gap when nothing else sounds good. Hope your test tomor comes back clear... Good luck with your midwife apt too - it does sound early to be discussing birth plans etc but maybe that's just the way it's done? We need someone on this thread who's on their second child, lol!

I would eat cereal if I could have it with milk but I'm lactose intolerant :cry: and soy milk is just disgusting to me! I hope it comes back clear too, as last time I had to stay in hospital until I had no ketones in my urine at all, I went in at 10am and didn't get out until 3pm next day!! I don't like hospital stays or their food! :wacko: 

My MW said it's normal to start discussing it now, especially since I'm more than likely going into second tri anyday now! (I wish I had my bloody dates already! Even if I'm behind, argh!) 

I know! :lol: We could use someone who's on their second, I really have no idea what to expect! :thumbup: It's more than likely different in all areas of the UK too. I spoke to my sister (she lives in Scotland) and she was discussing her birth plan with her first at her 8 week appointment so who knows.


----------



## t84

OMG. The thread is so active this am I can barely keep up!! 

Happy Olive week MissAnna and Getting

Everyone - such cute doggies. I have one too. I may upload a pic later so I can be apart of the club. 

MissAnna- did you see that I started mad men? I've been so addicted I'm already into season 3. That's a lot of tv watching (don't judge :haha:)

Snowflake your dog is especially cute with that smile.

AFM I just feel really lazy. Like I could just sleep all day. But idk if that's pregnancy or me just being lazy. Lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Broody - Annabelle will be 4 in Dec and Bear just turned one this past May - so he is still plenty of trouble! Did you spot at all after stopping the progestrone? I heard it is common so I am kindof nervous to stop.

Snowflake - I agree - that smile! lol You should enter that pic in a dog photo contest!

t84 - no I must have missed that one! That show is good isn't it! We just started watching it this year too and watched it pretty much non stop until the new season came out. I watched last season of American Horror Story. I thought it was really good! Only the first couple episodes were really scary then it got sort of cheesy - but was a good show. Now I need another one! lol

I think I might start baking....You guys are nuts with your extra piece of toast - I'm am going to eat many cookies! :happydance:


----------



## t84

They had me stop my progesterone the day of my 2nd beta. I was nervous as well, but didn't have any spotting afterwards.

MissAnna mail me some of whatever you're baking.. lol


----------



## No Doubt

Aww. You guys all have such little cuties. My hubbs would never hear of us taking our pups on honeymoon, lol.

Afm, they don't even do u/s in my docs office so after I just completely broke down thanks to my anxiety she wrote me a prescription for one which I'll be having this Thursday. So a couple days after I expected, but hey at least I will get to see and hear Thumper and settle my nerves once and for all.


----------



## Jesss123

MissAnnabelle, I could do with some cookies! :lol: You can also mail me some :haha:

No Doubt, at least you'll get to see LO! :D what time is it at?

Afm, i'm bored out of my mind at home, feel so sick, bleh. I can't even drink anything without throwing up! I'm not impressed... I had raspberry juice and I didn't make it to the toilet and we have cream carpets.. that was hard to clean out! :dohh: Definitely going to the doctors tomorrow morning, I can't hack this anymore. Hopefully they'll prescribe me something that actually works :/ They've tried me on 4 different anti sickness meds and nothing is working :dohh:


----------



## Jesss123

*Please don't get offended by this if you smoke*

My OH has *really* got on my bloody nerves. :brat: When we started TTC, we both quit smoking, for the sake of our health and of course the baby, and since I had a miscarriage before we even started TTC, I wanted to take our best shot at this. Anyway, we did both quit and all was good. 

Now, I was sorting out our budget few weeks back and I noticed that we've been saving a lot less than usual for the past few months, I noticed OH was taking money out at work but never really bothered, thought it was food and snack money and I didn't really care.

Now, for the past few weeks I've been noticing that lingering smell of smoke, I have to say, since I stopped smoking, I simply can't stand it and now that I'm pregnant, my sense of smell has increased by about a million and it really bothered me. I asked OH if he smoked, a few times, he always denied it about 20 times and then just said 'I had a cigarette off a friend'. I was really more pissed about him lying to me more than the smoking itself but we just left it as there was no point in arguing something silly.

Now, long story short, I know he's been smoking for the past two months and lying to me about it. I was looking for my work keys few days ago (I have my house keys and work keys all put together in a huge bundle) because work asked me to bring it back so my replacement while I'm ill, can actually get into the nursery. I found a pack of some cigarettes, confronted him, as usual he lied, I got pissed, had an argument and left it. 

BUT today, I've had a proper look at our bank statements and wow, I've never been so pissed. I've actually calculated that he's been spending well over 100 pounds at work, per month. I asked him straight up, what the hell has he managed to spend so much money on in the past 2 months even though he takes packed lunches to work. 'Fags'. :dohh:

I mean ffs, I don't care that he smokes, even though the smell annoys me... very much. I told him to smoke outside and stay the hell away from me when he stinks of it, but I'm really annoyed that he lied to me several times about it and that since August he's managed to spend almost 500 pounds on them and other crap. Since he's also so bloody generous, he gives them out to everyone and he smokes one of the most expensive cigarettes out there too, it's almost 10 pounds per packet of 20. 

Am I over reacting here? I told him to go shower before he even comes close to me! He absolutely stinks today! :nope:

I really don't mind people smoking, not even him, but the smell of it really bothers me since I quit and especially since I got pregnant :hissy:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you feel so poo jess. Hope they can give you something that works.

My appt is at 2:30. Sucks that it's afternoon, but the next available was Friday so I took Thursday. I really like this place too. I've had to go for transvaginal u/s here for check UPS after clomid and they are always so nice.


----------



## almosthere

Oh goodness jess I really hope new meds work for you sounds just miserable!

Can I third on the cookies? Yum! 

I also worry about not seeing baby until 20 week mark although am still looking forward to hearing babys hb on doppler nov 20th is the day at 4:30! Yipee! 2 days before we announce to my parents and sister on thanksgiving so excited the end of this week will be novemeber woohoo! Anyone else announcing on thanksgiving? Ide love to hear ideas! I'm thinking a card with a trukey on it with an us inside saying happy tg grandma/grandpa....comming this may!


----------



## Jesss123

No doubt, good luck on the scan! :D

Almost there, have you had no scans at all yet and none until 20 weeks?


----------



## t84

I don't think you're overreacting at all! You have every right to be upset - I think your biggest problem w/ him is that he lied once confronted a/b it. I tell my hubby all the time it's easier for us to forgive when our spouses are upfront a/b something instead of caught. Sorry a/b the m/s too. Hopefully the script will work it's magic.


----------



## almosthere

Hm sorry about the smoking issue jess I think you have a right to be upset about him doing all this behind your back...not sure about pounds as I am in dollars but 500sounds like a lot!


----------



## No Doubt

I don't think you are overreacting cause I hate lies too, but I'm sure he thinks you are. Me and my hubbs are the same way. He feels I will get pissed if he tells me the truth so he lies and that really gets to me. I will say he's busted and at this point what good is arguing going to do? He smokes, you don't care, he pissed you off, you yelled at him. I don't really see anything else coming from it. But you could just stop being mad and let him think you're still mad and make him feel bad that way, lol. Don't do that, that just my bitchy side coming out. But I understand.


----------



## almosthere

This thread is moving so fast! Lol jess I had one 7 week scan then a 8 week prenatal apt with my obgyn but they did not want to do another scan since I just had one. No scans now until 20 weeks I'm shocked how long they make u wait that will be my gender scan!!! And its not until next year booo :( lol I am so ready for the new year now :) I think I go in jan 9th I may take the day off to celebrate babys health gender and go shopping! Hehe


----------



## TwoRdue

Jess - on my Llast pregnancy I was told I would only be having a c section in my first tri. and Evey other part of my birth plan, I think they just like it all out early.

Loving the cute dog pics, the OH and I want to get on but I'm sure our three cats would not approve 

Almost - thanks: ) I'm thinking it will resolve it's self but just another thing to worriy about till then lol. If it has gone by 12 weeks unfortunately I'm still classed high risk due to how my last pregnancy ended.
I also have two slices of toast and most mornings one with a scrambled egg and one with tomatoes, good for protein and keeps you Fuller for longer. Remember that little one needs more.

T84 - I say be lazy lol I no I have been.

I think this weekend I will weight myself, I was 54kg on my first midwife app and I no I have put on lots of weight, and with the hospital saying take it easy and no activities I hope that don't include walking.


----------



## Jesss123

It just annoyed me, and the fact that he spent so much money on it... argh.

Our monthly rent is only 490 a month! 

& the money we're saving is supposed to go towards the baby, not his smoking habits :(


----------



## Jesss123

Two, ah.. well, I'm *hoping* for a water birth, drug free, but we'll see how that goes as I'm a wuss when it comes to pain :haha:

Almost there, ah. It'll go fast, i'm sure! It's only the first few weeks that seem to drag then it's BOOM and baby's here! I'm booking a private scan at 16 weeks so we can find out the gender, I was supposed to book it for my OH's birthday in December.


----------



## almosthere

Jess I hope your pregnancy will go smoothly! Hugs! And not sure ur 3 cats would like a dog in the mix either! Lol I have one munchkin mac tabby princess and she would be livid I think! Although she plays with my moms tiny yorky boy! She gets stressed easy though! And toast with cheese and tomato sounds so good right now! I had a whole wheat sandwitch last night when we lost power with swiss cheese mustard and tomatoes it was sooooo good yum! I'm dying for dinner already as I ate an early lunch had no choice felt like my ms was kicking in for the afternoon lol. I am going to snack on a bannana and make a grilled ham and cheese soon yay! Hahaha I. Also plan on weighing in...Thursday for 10 weeks been too afraid to lately hehe


----------



## TwoRdue

Jess - on my Llast pregnancy I was told I would only be having a c section in my first tri. and Evey other part of my birth plan, I think they just like it all out early.

Loving the cute dog pics, the OH and I want to get on but I'm sure our three cats would not approve 

Almost - thanks: ) I'm thinking it will resolve it's self but just another thing to worriy about till then lol. If it has gone by 12 weeks unfortunately I'm still classed high risk due to how my last pregnancy ended.
I also have two slices of toast and most mornings one with a scrambled egg and one with tomatoes, good for protein and keeps you Fuller for longer. Remember that little one needs more.

T84 - I say be lazy lol I no I have been.

I think this weekend I will weight myself, I was 54kg on my first midwife app and I no I have put on lots of weight, and with the hospital saying take it easy and no activities I hope that don't include walking.


----------



## TwoRdue

I was weaned off pessaries and had no spotting afterwards. 

Jess - The OH and I had to be smoke free for three months to get government funding for ivf, he took a lot longer than me but did it and I would so Kung Fu his ass if he started again


----------



## Jesss123

Can I ask you girls something, have any of you noticed hair loss in the first trimester? My hair is so much thinner it's almost scary. I just had a bath too and I let my hair down before I washed it, I got out of the bath and it was fully covered with hair and so was I! :( I don't know whether it's because I'm missing vitamins/calories due to MS or whether it's a pregnancy thing.


----------



## GettingBroody

Loads of chat here tonight!!

Jess - sorry you're having a hard time with dh :hugs: I would be mad too but I have a hard time staying angry for too long...no willpower :haha: Has he any interest in quitting again? Meant to wish you luck with that girl tonight too - did you call over to talk to her? As regards hair loss, I haven't noticed any but mine is really thick and curly so I'd have to lose an awful lot before I'd see a change! I thought I read that pregnancy was supposed to stop your hair falling out? (although I'm definitely till losing a bit to the brush every morning!) Have you tried SeaBands for your ms? Lots of pregnant people swear by them...might take the edge off anyway?

MissA - no spotting from stopping progesterone yet (I think it was you who was asking?)

Almost - can't believe you have to wait til week 20 for another scan!! Over here we get one as standard at 12 weeks...

NoDoubt - my doctors office doesn't have u/s either. The only reason I've had 2 early scans is because we had ivf so they were done in the fertility clinic. Enjoy yours on Thursday!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Ahhh it posted twice? Stupid ph...

Jess - No hair loss for me but there again I have a matt of hair on my head!! 
Yum almost that sound great!!! I have been craving salad wraps or in pita (No meat) and I am heading out today to get a load of fresh fruit to make fruit salads but I think I will ruin it by getting takeaways for dinner tonight, I find it hard to be motivated to cook as I have been getting head aches.
Are you not having the baby checked at 12 weeks and bloods take? its a very personal choice, OH and I said we are happy to do it.


----------



## almosthere

I want fruit salad! Lol ill have to make home made this weekend now! Hehe its so expensive to buy it already made. And I am going in for a 12 week apt to get the flu shot not sure if I need bloodwork as I already got that at my 8 week apt. Dh and I already decided not to get tests done for things such as downs (sorry I forgot what that test is called). We figured we would not want to get the next round done with the amnio needle I think it is since it causes risk for mc so what's the point in worrying all pregnancy. I agree very personal choice but it was an easy one for dh and I to make luckily and we both agreed which was great!


----------



## almosthere

And I know 20 week til finding out gender ahh my cousin is about same month pregnant as me and in another country she learns the sex 6 weeks before me at 14 weeks I thought that was too early.


----------



## TwoRdue

I for got what it is called to lol!! With my twins I was told I was lucky to find out there sex at 16 weeks as its best around the 18 to 20 week mark and as we wont be buying any think till we are about 20 weeks I ok to wait till then but would be great to know sooner to.


----------



## TwoRdue

what great english I have lol


----------



## 3Beans

Lots of symptoms today, which is reassuring!


----------



## Christie2011

I will be booking a private scan with That's My Baby. They do a special, I think for $40, they'll do a u/s give you a few prints and tell you the sex. I'll probably try for week 16 to find out.

I'd be upset too if my OH was spending more than rent behind my back!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My gender scan isn't until week 18. I am doing the nuchal translucency screening at 12 weeks. Just the ultra sound and bloodwork. I'm not sure about the amnio...it is scary.

I have not been feeling like cooking at all lately and been watching a lot of food network, but today I felt a lot better, so I went to the market and made meatloaf with roated red potatoes for hubby and some orange cranberry muffins.


----------



## SignoraL

Happy Olive Week, GettingBroody!!!

OMG, MissA, that sounds delicious!!! I'm making chicken thighs with lemon, garlic and herbs with mashed potatoes and corn, but haven't really felt much like cooking either lately, so this is a nice change of pace and I'm sure my DH will be pleased (I normally cook, but he's had to do it more lately).


----------



## Jesss123

I spoke to the girl that blabbed out I'm pregnant on my facebook... wow, she really has some nerve. She said she didn't think I'd care and it's not like it's big news - it is big news for me!!!

And I asked her why she was being nasty about the whole miscarriage business and she said 'it's just a miscarriage, it's common, get over it, happens to many people so i don't see what the big deal is'

Then i just turned around and left. I have nothing left to say to her. She clearly never lost a baby and doesn't know what it's like. I just can't believe how bland she was with the whole thing.


----------



## No Doubt

Wow...no one would have been mad at you if you would have punched her in the face. I'm just saying. Yeah, get rid of her. She's no good. Your pregnancy is a very big deal, to you and a lot of other people. She's just mad you called her out.


----------



## almosthere

OMGSH JESS that is just HORRID of her to say those things-very immature!!!

Wow those cranberry orange muffins sound AMAZE!!!

I just had cheese pizza was craving it so bad, yes I had dinner, but I had a small lunch and light dinner so hehe =) LOL

And yes I thought 14weeks was a bit too soon-I'd rather just be told later and have it confirmed than an iffy guess by the docs! haha


----------



## TwoRdue

holy Jess, I think I would have pick something up and thrown it at here, that is just no one at all.

Well decide to go get some fruit and just finished my fresh fruit with low fat yoghurt lunch, Im just disappointed it all gone so luck I got extra. I was at the beginning craving a lots of burgers and pizzas as well as eating them but as the weather is getting hotter I really crave salad and fruit


----------



## SignoraL

Wow, Jess. She is just cruel and insensitive. I think you handled it perfectly. She is definitely not a friend.

Two, I wish I wanted more salad and fruit! I actually do, but lately want heavier foods. Sigh.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jesss123 said:


> I spoke to the girl that blabbed out I'm pregnant on my facebook... wow, she really has some nerve. She said she didn't think I'd care and it's not like it's big news - it is big news for me!!!
> 
> And I asked her why she was being nasty about the whole miscarriage business and she said 'it's just a miscarriage, it's common, get over it, happens to many people so i don't see what the big deal is'
> 
> Then i just turned around and left. I have nothing left to say to her. She clearly never lost a baby and doesn't know what it's like. I just can't believe how bland she was with the whole thing.

Um I would have gladly volunteered to put my foot in her ass! Some people have no common sense these days....You dont need that type of person in ur life. keep your head up....clearly she has some lose screws as having a miscarriage is tramatizing. we have your back <3


----------



## GettingBroody

You are definitely better off without that girl in your life at the moment Jess... I mean, seriously!! Has she never heard of empathy? - whether she's ever lost a baby or not she should still know that it is a big deal :growlmad: Like Almost said she sounds very immature. Well done you for acting so calmly and just leaving, I'm not sure I'd have been able to!


----------



## t84

Hope everyone is doing well today. Today LO is a sweet pea.. I'm excited. Starting to feel a little blue :cry: but I'll be okay. Assuming its hormones and facing the unknown stressors of impending parenthood.. How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi chatty girls!

Jess - So sorry about hubby. I totally understand. Hubby "quit". I think he still smokes behind my back every once in a while but I can't catch him and he won't admit to me, of course. And that girl is totally horrible! Try not to let her get to you - she's not worth it!

Almost - I saw someone's announcement online for Thanksgiving time that said "We're giving thanks this year... we're expecting 1 little turkey!!" "Our turkey is due.... May 30 (in my case)" I thought it was super cute. Feel free to steal!!

Miss A - You get those cookies in the mail to me yet??!! Haha! 

My appt went great yesterday. Loved the OBGYN. No scan. Just lots of bloods. And a stupid pelvic exam. And going over the genetic forms and lots of talking. I go for the NT scan/bloods testing on 11/12 and have an office visit with OBGYN on 11/20. I am to continue my Progesterone til at least that appt when I will be almost 13 weeks. 

I am totally unsure of when to tell people. I keep debating on when to do it. I have resorted to just doing it when I feel comfortable and secure. So who knows when that will be!

Talking about gender scans. I will be 18 weeks the week of Christmas. I am hoping to be able to get the scan done when my parents will be in town visiting that week so they can go too! I thought it would be a very memorable moment for them and us.


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the sweet pea T! The blues come and go...been there, was there yesterday, lol. You will be fine. I know they suck now though.

Snowflake I said I was going to tell people when I started showing, well more like they would see the belly and figure it out for themselves. There's a few people that we've told but that's it. The hubbs can't wait to put it on FB. He would have done it asap if I key him, but he's talking about doing it after the u/s. I'd at least like to wait until 2nd tri. He's just so excite. I was thinking he could post on our anniversary. I will be 13 weeks exactly.

So excited as Thumpers an olive today...9weeks. But most importantly according to my pregnancy tracker in FF thumper is now considered a fetus!


----------



## t84

Thanks No Doubt. It's good to know I'm not alone. Happy Olive week to you! You're right along w/ Gettingbroody and Missannabelle


----------



## Jesss123

Thanks girls, I tried to best not to get angry, I don't need stress when I'm pregnant and the baby is growing just fine! I'm just surprised at what she said, she has two kids herself, she could imagine what it'd be like to loose one of them. I did throw up in her garden yesterday though, MS kicked in really strongly just before we knocked on the door :haha: 

Good to see people are actually at least trying to eat healthy here! I have completely and utterly gone off meat and I literally live on veg and fruit, it's not perfect but hey..
Pizza sounds amazing right now! Thanks almost there! :haha: I looove pizza but I really don't like any of the lactose free cheeses, they just taste like chewing gum to me! :wacko:

t84, congratulations on the sweet pea! LO will be a lime in no time! :happydance: Do you have many symptoms kicking in yet?

Snow, I'm glad your appointment went well! The date till your scan will fly by! :) I know pelvic exams aren't fun, I seem to have one on every bloody appointment! :wacko: Same with bloods, but my MW said I have to get used to it, my bloods will be taken for tests at least once a month! :lol: I just hope I don't faint every single time! I'm such a wuss!

When you tell people is really your decision, Christmas generally speaking is a good idea! Especially when you'll know what you'll be having then!

I've booked my scan for 11th of December, I should be at least 16/17 weeks by then and it's OH's birthday, it'll be a nice surprise for him to find out and he's really looking forward to it! Then on Christmas, we're gonna get presents from 'the bump' to my family & his. Unfortunately we're not spending Christmas with them this year as OH is working all Christmas and we won't be able to make it BUT they can still receive their presents and be surprised on Christmas Day, right? ;)

In regards to my OH smoking, he said he's just stressed, that's why he started, work hasn't been easy for him as one of the managers has been moaning about everything at him to the store manager (thankfully that guy checks CCTV cameras all day long and knows nothing of the crap he said happened) and he said he's been super worried about the baby because... it's a year today since my first miscarriage. He said he'll try to quit though, so at least he's gonna make some effort. He doesn't want to smoke around the baby or me when I'm pregnant. He said that until he can fully quit, he'll only smoke at work when he's really stressed but won't smoke at home at all.

I went to see my doctor today, I called at 8am to get my appointment and had it at 9am, was seen by my midwife instead as she didn't have any appointments till 10am and seen me in the waiting room. She found ketones in my urine :dohh: BUT it was really minimal amounts so she said she won't send me to the hospital for the IV but I've to go home, and attempt to eat something and keep well hydrated and come back for another test tomorrow. So, I've ate 11 kiwis and I haven't thrown up although my mouth is killing me :lol: It seems to be the only thing I can keep down and I hated kiwis before! :lol:

I had a rant to her about my due date too, I'd rather have something, even if they'll change it at the scan, rather than nothing. So she said 'You're at LEAST 11 weeks' so I shall make tickers that say 11 weeks until I'm proven otherwise! Her saying that put a big smile on my face :haha: It really means I'm leaving the first trimester soon :happydance:

She also tried to listen to baby's heartbeat on a doppler and she could not find it at all! Since I didn't eat or drink anything in the morning I knew exactly where to look for baba! After her 25 minute search and my stomach getting sore I asked if I could look and she basically told me to go for it. I found it in a second :haha: LO's hearbeat is right between two angles of my star tattoo, every time :haha: 

'You bought a doppler, didn't you?' -MW
'No..'
'I told you not to buy one as it'll stress you out!'
'I found the HB before you did'
'Shush!'

:haha: She wasn't happy that I bought it but it keeps me sane, so what the heck :haha:

Sorry about this long long post :haha:

How is everyone feeling today? Symptomless or? :D


----------



## No Doubt

Lol at your post. I'm so glad you upchucked in her bushes. Serves her right. I think the mw is just jealous you found it before her, lol. Glad everything for the most part went well though. Hopefully you'll be able to stomach something stronger soon.

Right now I'm on a sandwich kick. Yummy!


----------



## Jesss123

I'm having potato pancakes for dinner today! That is if I finally get round to making them :haha:


----------



## TwoRdue

With telling people. We have told people like my mum and dad's and a couple of close friends but we are going to wait to Xmas day as it will be at ours with all the family and I will be 17 weeks. The OH to start with wanted to wait to 20 weeks as we lost the boys at 17 + 5 but I have already got a little pot going on so we would not be able to hid it past Xmas.
Jess my OH don't want me getting a doopler coz he thinks it will make me more nuts lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

We told our family and close friends after the 7 week scan and I think now everyone knows. I would have rathered kept it to ourselves for a while, but people that you tell get excited and tell people. Oh well.

Update - I suck at baking cookies. I made a huge mess and my cookies are big puddles that wont cook. Fine Panera - you win - I will give you $1.99 for one cookie to avoid doing this again. The muffins we pretty good...maybe I will make chocolate chip muffins and bypass the cookie idea all together. 

Oh yeah - not spotting so far and my last progestrone was last night.


----------



## t84

Thanks Jess! I think it's funny you found HB after MW couldn't.. :haha: 
My symptoms are a/b the same..constipated, sore boobs, freq pee. But that's all. Yay for 11 weeks as well. Can't wait until I'm there...

MissAnnabelle glad you're not spotting!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies it is getting late here and have a movie date with dh in bed for a halloween movie lol but just wanted to pop in to LOL at your hb convo with your mw jess and to wish everyone a wonderful nights rest! 10 weeks for me tomorrow. SO excited!!! Also, think I officially have the beginning of my baby bump so can't wait to take my 10 week picture tomorrow, eeek!!


----------



## Jesss123

Well, my dinner yesterday ended up being some fruit, I made potato pancakes and I couldn't eat them. I so wanted them when they were cooking, then it didn't seem like such a great idea at all. OH loved them though. I'm getting frustrated with not being able to eat anything but fruit!

TwoRdue, my doppler actually keeps me sane! In the first few weeks I was so bloody worried about miscarrying, it was all I could think about. Finding baby's heartbeat every morning when I wake up, just makes me feel a lot better!
Good luck with announcing too! Do you have anything special planned? :D

MissAnnabelle, I suck at baking cookies too, but hell, I make amazing muffins :blush: Shame I can't stand them now :haha: Glad you're not spotting too! :)

t84, I don't think my MW was very impressed :haha: She was looking in the completely wrong place. :dohh:

almosthere, HAPPY 10 WEEKS!! :happydance: Double digits now! :thumbup:

AFM, I got a letter in the post today about my *12* week scan, which is on the 9th November at 9.00am :) So.. that means that we'll finally be announcing it on facebook :growlmad: I wish Victoria kept her mouth shut! :cry: I also had my doctor appointment today and.. NO KETONES! :happydance: So just eating fruit is helping, so I'm gonna have to stick with it! At least I don't have to go to the hospital to the damn IV :nope:

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## t84

Happy Prune week Almost!

Jess - glad your scan is next Friday! Not far at all!


----------



## Jesss123

I'll finally have proper dates!! I can't wait to get my official DD!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I went to he bathroom at work this morning and noticed a little bit of brown spotting. The doctor is calling me back after noon. My next appointment to hear the heartbeat isn't until 11/19. Do you think they would do it sooner if I paid for it out of pocket? I'm just really anxious now and am not going to last until the 19h :wacko:


----------



## Jesss123

I had proper periods with this pregnancy so everything will be okay! You could rent out a doppler? I'm renting mine out for 8 pounds a month!


----------



## t84

Missannabelle I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry. It could just be from going off progesterone. Hopefully the drs office can offer good insight when they call you bk. and we can keep each other company while waiting for scans mine is nov 14. Not too much sooner before yours on the 19th. :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Jess, glad everything went well, sorry you still can't eat much.

MissA I think everything is fine, but to answer your question I do think they would do it sooner. My doc gave me a prescription for mine. She told I may have to come out of pocket, but it's worth it to ease my fears.

AFM scan in 2 hours!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

She called me back a half hour later and said the ultrasound tech was in today and had a cancelation so they scanned me and the baby is measuring 9wks 4 days with a hb of 167 bpm and baby was moving a ton. She found 2 fibroids outside of my uterus and a small tear inside that could have caused the discharge. She said no intercourse, lifting or exercise until further notice and the call her directly if there is anymore spotting that is pink or red. I feel better now. I have a new pic and will post later. Thanks for your support guys:)


----------



## Jesss123

No doubt, yey! Let us know how it goes!

MissA, great! Just take it easy!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy Prune Week Almost and Snowflake!!! Can't believe the next one up is a lime - that seems much bigger than a prune!!

Jess - loving your new ticker! Can't wait to hear your real EDD either! Sorry you couldn't eat your lovely dinner but great news about the ketones :thumbup: What do you put in your potato pancakes? They sound yummy! :D

MissA - delighted they were able to fit you in today to ease your mind. Your lil one is growing mad - 2 days ahead of itself!! Rest up and take it easy!

NoDoubt - can't wait to hear all about your scan!

No major news here. Feeling exhausted the last few days and my nausea seems to be back. Am very glad I've no work this week! Although, maybe if I had the distraction of work I wouldn't have time to feel bad if ye know what I mean?!:wacko:


----------



## No Doubt

so ylad yo hear that miss a.

Broody it wouldn't matter. My nausea is making a special appearance today and I di have the distraction, lol.


----------



## almosthere

Miss a so glad all is well and wow they got you in for a scan fast great to hear baby is okay! Afm feel super spaced out heavy head dizzy need to eat more I think gained 6 lbs and counting oh goodness haha


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for the happy 10 weeks all! Almost to second tri woohoo! And I saw someone mentioned they have a scan today aside from miss a so gl! Sry for lack of personals on my cell tiny screen no iphone here! Lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I know I was surprised by how fast I got in. I really got lucky. Hope everything continues to go well.

No Doubt - gl at your scan :)

Almost - Maybe your blood sugar is low? Have a cookie or a piece of fruit maybe?

Broody - do you find that your syptoms come and go? I was really tired and dizzy and for the past two days I have been fine.


----------



## GettingBroody

Definitely! Last week I thought I was over the worst of it but this week they're back with a bang! :growlmad:


----------



## snowflakes120

Almost - Post your 10 week bump picy! (Anyone else is welcome to post bump pics too - I love seeing them!)

MissA - Great news about sneaking you in!

Jess - I used my doppler this AM too - so happy to hear the HB when I need to to keep me from becoming a crazy woman!

Broody - I've been exhausted too. Fell asleep on couch before 9 last night. Good grief! 

No doubt - Yeah for scan today too! 

Hooray, double digits for moi! 10 weeks! Milestone! The prune looks like a rock!


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA that is great news you must feel so much better and I hope any spotting stays away.x

As for sickness I was told that is peeks around the 9 week point, I had not been to bad the pass few days but last night after tea it just got worse and worse + I was sitting in a sand's meeting from 7.30 - 9.30 that didn't help. I got home and made me a cuppa and went to bed but the nausea just got worse and worse and was sick once finally about 2 this morning I started to feel better and got a few hours sleep before a had to get up at 7 to fed my rubbling tumny. Looks like salmon is taken off my dinner list. Bring on second tri......


----------



## TwoRdue

+ good luck with the scan today and hope all you lady's are having a good day/night

Yay for double digits 

I think it will be great to put bump pics up, I'm only 9 weeks but for some reason I already have a bump and my OH likes to compare sizes lol. At first I thought it had to be bloat but nope....


----------



## GettingBroody

Snowflakes - I fell asleep on the couch at about 8 yesterday evening! And I have a feeling I won't be much better tonight :haha:

Two - hope you sleep better tonight :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

One perfect little Thumper! HB 172! I'll post a pic later.


----------



## No Doubt

Here's my Thumper!

She's all balled up in there, lol. Hubbs could see the heartbeat. I couldn't cause I was crying when she showed us, lol. She tried to show me again, but my eyes were still blury. I am so relieved. I think I was actually holding my breath and when she put the nobby on my belly there she was right away! I had to pee so bad, but I held it for about an hour and I guess that helped. She thought she might have to do an internal scan, but my baby was right there.
 



Attached Files:







Thumper 1 11-1-12.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1









Thumper 2 11-1-12.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jesss123

Ooooh, cute scan pictures! :D

As for sickness and symptoms, they do come and go, sometimes I feel fine then next day I feel like I'm about to die! One of the perks of pregnancy :lol:

Gettingbroody, I just grate 2-3 big potatoes, add a spoon of flour, 1 egg and fry them. Sometimes I pop them in the oven and it comes out looking like a potato pizza :lol: You can have them with a million different things, I usually make a nice goulash with it. My brother eats them with sugar only :haha: I usually grate some onions into it too, it tastes nice. It's a very filling dinner and we have it occasionally. I usually make a salad to go with it, you can really add anything you want as everyone seems to go with it!


AFM, I'm being lazy and sick. Tomato soup doesn't taste as nice when it comes back up, it's gonna be a no no for me until MS stops! My MW has officially diagnosed me with Hypermesis Gravidarium (? I think I spelled it right) :dohh: I hope this doesn't stick with me right until birth! :nope:

Have you girls got much plans for the weekend? :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







placki.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the scan no doubt very gorgeous 

Jess sorry you are having such a bad time with your Ms and hope u feel better soon.x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Nice scan nodoubt! When are you in next? Are you doing the nuchal at 12 weeks? We have doppler at 11wks6days and nuchal at 12wks. When are they doing your anatomy scan? Mine isn't until week 18!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Here is my scan pic :)
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Cute scan missa. We are going back to our obgyn on the 13th for the Doppler and all genetic testing is at the end of the month. No gender scan booked. We'll book that later. I don't want to know but hubbs does.


----------



## Christie2011

Lovely scan. Glad to hear things are generally going well for everyone. I hope the ms subsides for those of you still suffering through it. My major symptom at the moment is acne, YUCK! My sister swears it'll start to clear up during the 2nd tri. I can't wait!

I called the OB office to reschedule my appointment yesterday and they have yet to call me back. How rude! I hope I don't have to wait too long before getting in.


----------



## almosthere

wonderful scan ladies!!! And I have vitamin b-12 deficiency, and am due for my monthly shot Monday, so perhaps now that I am pregnant I need it sooner than usual? Was not my blood sugar making me dizzy today because by then I had already had 2 breakfast danishes, yogurt covered pretzels, and a honey crisp apple-so plenty of sugar!! hehe

will post a pic by the weekend-still need to take it-super hot and tired


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the scans ladies....

Hope that you all have a great weekend... Its nice and hot here today so I may have to go and get me some sun....


----------



## Jesss123

Bah, doctors for me tomorrow again! :cry: :( Something is completely out of order :( I've been throwing up blood for the past hour! :( OH wants me to go to A&E but I think doctor appointment in the morning is a better idea :(


----------



## TwoRdue

Oh jess that is not good, I would go to a&e, this is your and you LO that you need to look after.. Take care


----------



## Jesss123

I know I've burt my blood vessels in my throat. This has just now become unbearable! :cry: They won't do anything about it, I've just to drink loads of water and get a doctor appointment in the morning. HG is a right pain in the ass! :cry:


----------



## TwoRdue

Have you tried lemonade ice blocks? there good for keeping you hydrated and give you what you need while you are sick


----------



## Jesss123

Yeah, it was one of the first things I tried, along with lollipops :(


----------



## NGRidley

Had my first ultrasound today!!!!
only 1 baby - 180bpm.
I feel a lot more relaxed now


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Jess, I feel so bad for you... Sounds like you're definitely being hit the worst of us :hugs: Just remember that baby is thriving even if you aren't! Good luck at the doctors tomorrow (today?! - stupid time difference!) Thanks for the recipe! Do you grate raw potatoes or parboiled? And how do you manage to not grate your knuckles?:haha:

MissA - great photo of your happy baby!! Has your spotting eased off?

NoDoubt - your baby really is all curled up! Delighted dh saw the heartbeat even if you were too choked up!:hugs:

NGR - congrats on a great scan! It's a great feeling to actually see them in there! I don't know the protocol in other countries but over here if you're just having a regular pregnancy (without fertility treatment) then you don't get your first scan until 12 weeks! I don't know how people last that long without going crazy!:wacko:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hope you feel better soon Jess. 

AFM - have had a stressful night, my OH and I had a pretty big argument last night and tonight totally went against what he said he would do and ended in another argument and now he says he wants me to leave or he will, I know I have been hard to live with as of late but still, he even went as far as cutting up a dress he just brought me and when I keep trying to say how unfair he was he kept throwing chips at me. I'm nine weeks pregnant I really don't need this shit. I have no family to go to so I'm left to sleep on the couch..... just so upset


----------



## No Doubt

Jess I hope you feel better and hope they really do something.

NG cute scan!

Broody I think the only reason I got mine is cause I just completely broke down the other day. She did tell me I may have to come out of pocket for it, but for a couple hundred bucks ot was worth it to me.

Two, forgive me but what the hell is wrong with your husband!?!? And why isn't he on the couch? I can believe he just went bizerk on you like that. Was it really that big of a deal what you guys were arguing about that he had to go so far? Next time just tell him to leave if he feel that way. You're right, you're pregnant and you don't need this. He should be here for you right now, not so self absorbed in his own whateverness. I mean sure souples argue but to cut up your dress and then throwing things at you...are you kidding me right now. Where do you live if you don't mind me asking? I hope you'll get out of there if you don't feel safe. I'll be praying.


----------



## TwoRdue

Your right no doubt, when he is good he is a great husband very caring but this is not the time For him to be doing this shit. I'm trying to stay as relaxed as I can for the little bean as that is what is important. 
I'm in New Zealand I have my sister here but she has three kids and little room ( we not very close to)but I will probably head to her tomorrow to chat about it and see what he has to say. I don't want a ruined family before it's had a chance to start.... sorry for the rant but need to let it out


----------



## No Doubt

I don't think it will hr ruined hun, at least I hope your husband won't be that foolish. Is he going through something right now? I think talking to your sister is a good idea and maybe even if you need to staying there for a couple days. Maybe that will be the reality check your hubbs needs, you never know what you got til its gone. Sorry you don't live close to me, I'd offer you bed. See if there's something bothering him, especially if this just isn't like him.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thank you for that no doubt. I will try to get a good night sleep and head out and wait for him to come to me.... it's great to have bnb and all you ladies. x


----------



## SignoraL

This thread moves so fast - having trouble keeping up!!!

Great scans MissA and NoDoubt!!!

Congrats to the prune-babies - Snowflakes, Amost and Christie!!!

Jess, so sorry about your rough MS. Hope it eases up soon!

Two, will be thinking about you - you and your baby are your highest priority. Take care, hon. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Jess I am SO sorry this sounds so uncomfortable and scarey-I hope you get in to be seen today!

afm feeling quite icky this morning, actually...very icky, as if I could throw up-gingerale and ritz although i feel like it is not helping....45 min drive to work in 15 mins....hope i do not feel like this all morning =(


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - you poor poor thing :hugs: I am sure this is not what you need right now. I really hope that this is something that has blown way out of proportion in the heat of the argument and that once your dh has had a small while to think things over ye'll be able to work everything out. In the meantime take care of yourself and your little bean and try not to let the stress get to you (easier said than done I'm sure...) Will be thinking of you. Sending loads of :hugs:

Almost - my parents had some super sour sweets left over from Halloween on Wednesday - I had one this morning and I really think it helped my nausea :thumbup: I had read that they help but hadn't tried it. Might be worth popping into a sweet shop at some stage today? Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

omg - two - I would have clubbed him over the head with a frying pan. Maybe he is having sympathy hormornes or something. Idk...hoping things go back to normal tonight.


So far it was just the little bit of spotting yesterday morning. fx'd it stays that way.

Come to think of it - I had a sour apple blow pop last week and that did make me feel a little better. That is weird...lol


----------



## GettingBroody

What's a blow pop?!!! :wacko:


----------



## SignoraL

A BlowPop is a brand of lollipop with bubblegum inside and the lollipop is usually sour. I've gotten some sour lollipops from Trader Joe's and they have helped when I've had a queasy moment, but knock-on-wood, I haven't thrown up at all. I've found that and ginger ale and ginger candy has helped.


----------



## Jesss123

NGRidley, yey! Very fast hearbeat! :happydance:

GettingBroody, you have to grate the potatoes raw, just peeled and washed, I get my OH to do it every time :haha:

TwoRdue, I'm so sorry about your OH! He sounds pretty immature for what he did, why would he cut up a dress he bought you?! You and your baby come first, but I hope you guys can sort things out.

AFM, been to the doctors and I wish I just never went. I have been signed off work for the next 4 weeks, again. I've burst vessels in my throat from all the throwing up, that's what's been bleeding so excessively. It hurts to drink water! I have to drink it through a straw and it still feels like getting stabbed in the throat. Doc also said that she's not gonna give me anymore pills without consulting other doctors as she tried me on everything that she knows is safe for pregnancy and because I'm a high risk, she doesn't want to give me a few of the other things.. and the last 2 things she wanted to give me.. I'm allergic to. :dohh: She signed me off from work for another few weeks, told me to stay hydrated and TRY to eat. 

How the hell am I supposed to try to eat?! I can't even take a drink of water anymore before being in tears. I got out of her office and I sat outside crying for half an hour. This is horrible! I never imagined I would be suffering this bad! I know MS is normal, but this is not MS anymore. It's HG and doc said, chances are, it might last my whole pregnancy. Screw this if I'm gonna feel like this till birth. I hope the next few months go fast and the baby will be here already! I will certainly not be in a rush to have a 2nd one either!! :cry:


----------



## No Doubt

Aww jess. I'm sorry. I know you can be feeling too great with all of that. And then to not be able to go to work. I kind of think of that as a blessing, but jot for the reason you can't. I hope things start to calm down. What's hg? Have you tried everything you can possibly think of to eat other than fruit?


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Jess... It might be a good idea to get some electrolyte powders like Dioraltye or Rehydrat to mix with your water so at least you'll be replacing your salts etc if you can manage to drink the water. I think not going to work is a good thing, you sound like you need to conserve all the energy you can at the moment... I suffer from really bad sea-sickness and we travel by ferry to France most summers and even on the calmest ferry crossing you could be guaranteed that I would be throwing up for the whole journey - feels absolutely never ending and its only for 17-18 hours... (if possible I fly over and meet dh there!) I can only imagine how much worse you must be feeling after weeks of it... Have you thought of acupuncture? There are tiny tack needles that they can put on a special point of your ear to combat nausea etc - officially they stay on for 2-3 days but if you're careful when you're in the shower then they'll stay on for much longer. I finally found a special patch called Scopaderm that totally stopped my sea-sickness but I don't think it's been tested for pregnancy...

Afm, today I'm wearing my SeaBands and munching on the sour sweets all day and so far I'm feeling much better!! Not sure which of them is working but I think I'll be continuing with both for the next few days! Must go to the shop for more sweets!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello all new to the group. how is everyone doing so any morning sickness yet...


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats sweetpea!


----------



## Jesss123

No Doubt, I'm really just pissed. I have been off sick with MS all october! It looks like I will be on sick leave then straight onto maternity :growlmad:

HG is Hyperemesis Gravidarum _''(HG) is a severe form of nausea and vomiting in pregnancy different from the more common nausea and vomiting known as morning sickness. Dehydration, malnutrition, and other serious complications are the result of the "unrelenting, excessive pregnancy-related nausea and/or vomiting that prevents adequate intake of food and fluids."_

It's a right pain in the ass :/

I tried eating other things and nothing works, any potatoes/rice/pastas make me sick instantly. I'm just worried because the only vitamins I'm getting atm are from my prenatals and the fruit.

And this doesn't impress me :/ 

_"infants of women with severe hyperemesis that gain less than 7 kg (15.4 lb) during pregnancy tend to be of lower birth weight, small for gestational age, and born before 37 weeks gestation."_

Getting broody, they've tried me on 6 different types of tablets, I tried the bands too and other things, I'm allergic to :/ (I'm allergic to all the good things in this world + a lot of medicines)

I'm just fed up. I just ate some pasta with simple, pure, bland tomato sauce to see if I can keep it down for half an hour to at least get some of the nutrients and calories, but I'm struggling, sipping water with lemon juice, it calms it down slightly but all I want to do is just throw up :/

My throat is just killing me! :cry: I was really hoping to have a nice easy going pregnancy :dohh: That's out of the question already. I am so worried about the baby too, thank god I can listen to the HB whenever I want or I'd go crazy!

I can't stand anything sweet at the moment (drink and sweet wise) so sweets are out of the question too, chewing gum helps me a lot but only for the first 15 minutes and I'm supposed to avoid having too much of it so I just have it after food to keep at least some of it down.

I've been counting my calorie intake as advised by my MW for the past 2 days and hell, I can only manage to eat about 700 a day, that's before I throw it all back up :/

Sweetpea, welcome! :thumbup: Congratulations!!


----------



## No Doubt

Blah, that's horrible. I hope this doesn't go throughout your pregnancy. I would be pissed too.


----------



## Jesss123

To be honest, I did expect to get MS, because I had it with other pregnancies but I never once thought it would be this bad, especially since HG is a pretty rare thing. The thought of throwing up right up to the birth.. just doesn't sound appealing.

How are you all ladies doing today?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Jesss123 said:


> No Doubt, I'm really just pissed. I have been off sick with MS all october! It looks like I will be on sick leave then straight onto maternity :growlmad:
> 
> HG is Hyperemesis Gravidarum _''(HG) is a severe form of nausea and vomiting in pregnancy different from the more common nausea and vomiting known as morning sickness. Dehydration, malnutrition, and other serious complications are the result of the "unrelenting, excessive pregnancy-related nausea and/or vomiting that prevents adequate intake of food and fluids."_
> 
> It's a right pain in the ass :/
> 
> I tried eating other things and nothing works, any potatoes/rice/pastas make me sick instantly. I'm just worried because the only vitamins I'm getting atm are from my prenatals and the fruit.
> 
> And this doesn't impress me :/
> 
> _"infants of women with severe hyperemesis that gain less than 7 kg (15.4 lb) during pregnancy tend to be of lower birth weight, small for gestational age, and born before 37 weeks gestation."_
> 
> Getting broody, they've tried me on 6 different types of tablets, I tried the bands too and other things, I'm allergic to :/ (I'm allergic to all the good things in this world + a lot of medicines)
> 
> I'm just fed up. I just ate some pasta with simple, pure, bland tomato sauce to see if I can keep it down for half an hour to at least get some of the nutrients and calories, but I'm struggling, sipping water with lemon juice, it calms it down slightly but all I want to do is just throw up :/
> 
> My throat is just killing me! :cry: I was really hoping to have a nice easy going pregnancy :dohh: That's out of the question already. I am so worried about the baby too, thank god I can listen to the HB whenever I want or I'd go crazy!
> 
> I can't stand anything sweet at the moment (drink and sweet wise) so sweets are out of the question too, chewing gum helps me a lot but only for the first 15 minutes and I'm supposed to avoid having too much of it so I just have it after food to keep at least some of it down.
> 
> I've been counting my calorie intake as advised by my MW for the past 2 days and hell, I can only manage to eat about 700 a day, that's before I throw it all back up :/
> 
> Sweetpea, welcome! :thumbup: Congratulations!!

so sorry about the sickness. i havent gottin sick yet so far(Knockonwood) but im having heartburn. my friend is 18 weeks if i remember right and she has had similar to what you are speaking of. she has been sick the whole time so far and is miserable.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies. It was a long night and not much sleep but dont feel to bad today, The OH apologised (and he normally never does) and does not know why he acted like that... MrsA there could be some truth in your theory as he already taken on the extra eating but I wont put up with it..

Jess I really do feel for you, I find my nausea hard to deal with and you are going through so much more, I hope that you and your little bean dont have this the hole pregnancy and that you can start to keep things down.

Sour lollies maybe worth a try for me, I saw a pack of sour lollies the other day and my mouth started to water but was not sure if it would be any good.

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## No Doubt

Glad things are better today Two!


----------



## Jesss123

Two, glad things are better :) :hugs:

I'm really considering going to bed now and sleeping for the next 5/6 months! :lol: Wake up, have the baby, be happy. Sounds like a great plan!

I've just finished doing my 'checklist' for baby shopping, just so we don't buy too many things that aren't going to get used at all or wasted and of course waste money. Now I'm shattered and I think it's bed time. I have to drag myself out shopping tomorrow. I need some more maternity pants as I'm not fitting into my clothes anymore. I officially have a bump!

On monday it's time to start looking for a new house. We're moving out of this house as we need more space and our friend currently lives with us so we're trying to get away from him too. We have the rent in advance and deposit all ready so just viewing, signing a few things, moving and done. We hope to be out of this house by mid December.

Anyway, have a good night/day (damn time differences!!) but I'm off to bed now! :D


----------



## almosthere

Just popping in-only able to skim recent page-worst bout of nausea my whole pregnancy with head ache and chills...no TU though so cant complain compared to what you have been going through jess! And Jess DH and I are in a 2 bedroom condo and need a 3 br for more space, after our trip to Brazil we will put our place for sale and start house hunting-so exciting!!! 

Hope all are well will chime in more tonight or tomorrow if I am feeling better-did post my itty bitty bump in my journal if you want to peak! dont mind the attire! lol


----------



## No Doubt

Feel better almost!

Sleep tight ladies!


----------



## Jesss123

Almost, oh, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


I am having a fantastic day today, feeling as sick as ever BUT... I've read that some of you have toast in the morning, personally I hated toast and I didn't like it, but I've ran out of things to try to make me feel better :wacko: When I was shopping today, I got my usual fruit and I got a nice loaf of bread. I got home and was like 'hell, I'll try it' I just had bread with butter as didn't fancy anything on it but omg, it hasn't come back up and it's been over 2 hours since I had it. I only had two slices of toast but geez, if it can stay down then it's better than nothing, right? :lol: I am very impressed with myself! 

Although afterwards I thought maybe my vomitting was going away.. boy was I wrong. I had some of my OH's lunch and it came back up.. immediately :dohh:

So.. my diet now consists of fruit and toast!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## No Doubt

Yay something else to add to your diet!

I'm feeling good. Have errands to run, but just want to stay in bed all day. I'm fighting with myself right now. As to do I go out or do I just lay here. Laying here is winning. It's so hard for me cause I'm so active and I hate procrastination. I'm trying to "listen to my body" and rest. Blah, just tired of being a hermit is all.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thats awesome yay hope it stays down... :)


----------



## Jesss123

I had another 2 slices and they're staying down although I am starting to feel a bit funny so gonna go for a bath and sleep to try and keep it all down, just have a nap as I'm shattered.


----------



## No Doubt

Good plan jess.

I've been craving tuna salad like no ones business and obviously can't have it. I would substitute it for some seafood, but it just wouldn't be the same...sigh.


----------



## Jesss123

I had a little nap and I feel better. It's annoying that I have the nausea 24-7, on a scale of 1-10 it ranges from 7-10 throughout the day (I don't know how else to describe it.) But even with feeling so damn sick, it's nice to know that I actually kept something down, I know it's not much and not a very good meal but it's something. I've had some prunes too when I woke up to ease the nausea from a bloody 15! I hate waking up at first, always feel the worst!

What's everyone up to?


----------



## No Doubt

Well hubbs is finishing painting the nursery, well for the most part. Didn't know we ran out of primer so one section will have to wait until tomorrow.

I'm about to eat and relax.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt do u like salmon? It's good for you in pregnancy to eat twice a weeks. I have been told wild Alaskan salmon is the best with hardly any mercury at all and can be canned or fresh.

Yay for keeping toast down Jess, I no pregnancy is different to normal nausea but marmite or vegemite on a dry piece of toast is meant to be good and will normally stay down. Not sure if you would like it but it's worked for me..


----------



## No Doubt

I'm not a fish eater. If it's not tuna from a can with some salt, pepper and mayo no thank you. I like seafood though. I guess I could always go with crab salad.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies hope you are all feeling well!

Jess-I am so glad to hear you found something you can keep down! Is having a fuller stomach helping with your MS a bit? Food is starting to no longerh elp with my ms since yesterday and today-like you jess-i dread morning wake ups as it is also when i feel the sickest-but now i have been feeling sick all afternoon! I am much better tonight, sitting here eating pasta-due to my increase in MS and food not helping-sometimes making it worse-my appetite is starting to decrease.


----------



## Jesss123

No Doubt, you've already got the nursery painted? :D In regards to seafood and fish, I know you can have small amounts of fish every week as long as you have little portions and don't over do it!

Two, marmite or vegemite.. argh, I can't stand both of them :haha: Even now that I'm pregnant, just the thought makes me feel sick! 

Almost, having a full stomach actually makes me feel worse but I haven't been able to eat anything else. I mean.. I haven't had a warm meal that stayed down since.. crap, it's been over 3 weeks now. I had to throw up just after I posted my last post but I think my stomach acids destroyed the toast by then as I only brought up water and stomach acids. I just couldn't hold it in any longer and now I can't stop throwing up :cry: but I'll try eating some more toast tomorrow and stick to fruit for the evening because they don't make the nausea worse or better. I know what you mean about the loss of appetite. I completely lost it at 6 weeks and since then I haven't been eating much, then soon after MS hit me. I hate the loss of appetite. I LOVE cooking and it's one of the things that just relaxes me and I got to do it everyday, now I'm not even bothering as the slightest smells are getting to me. I can't even use deodorant, that sets me off like anything :wacko:

Me and OH are gonna watch a movie tonight and then go to sleep. I'm gonna have another early night and he's working really early tomorrow so I'll catch up with you guys tomorrow at some point! :)

Excited for my MW appointment on Tuesday too, and well, my scan on Friday!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah...almost about the nursery. We started back in January and that was the last time we were in there...lazy, lol. We had been trying for over a year by then and I wanted to be a part of the experience so I figured we could go ahead and get started with painting. Plus we just bought our house last September and had been doing some painting and cosmetic touch ups to our liking everywhere else. The people that lived here before had the room painted a rainbow blue. Every wall was darker than the one before...stupid. And it wasn't even a blue you think for a room in a house. So knowing we were having children and which room would be the nursery I decided to not paint twice and just go ahead with the nursery colors.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I painted our nursery in the summer after our first ivf cycle failed. It was fun to do and kept me positive. I painted a sun around the light and clouds on the ceiling. I am going to do a jungle animal theme when I get some stuff...later on.

I did some shopping today and discovered more of the brown discharge on my liner. Going to try to take it easy for the rest of the weekend - it is going to be hard for me to sit still.
 



Attached Files:







photo 7.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 7









photo 4.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









photo 6.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## No Doubt

Aww so cute miss a. Our nursery is yellow as well. We are doing a tweet bird theme. Gender neutral cause I don't want to know the sex.


----------



## almosthere

i love it miss a-especially the ceiling-who painted that part???


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks :) I did it all by myself. I used paint we already had and just lightened it with white so it was soft enough for a baby's room. I did the clouds big and fluffy - like a cartoon - and lined the parts facing 'the sun' with yellow. I was really feeling down one day and just started working on it and it really helped to make me feel more positive. You can't really see it well because it is dark out and the light is on. I will take another pic of the ceiling during the day.


----------



## Christie2011

Hello ladies,

Not much going on here. I weighed myself for the first time in weeks, I've been too afraid. I've been eating too much and not really healthy, I thought for sure I would have gained 10 lbs. But I've only gained 4 and I'm pretty sure it's more from not exercising as much as I used to and from eating bad than from baby.

Jess I'm glad to hear you found something else that will stay down.

I love the nursery! I've gone completely none traditional and painted mine red and accented with white furniture.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Christie - Sounds nice - post a pic!!!


----------



## Christie2011

I'll try to get a pic in the morning. It's not fully complete, but this was my inspiration https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pkimgs/rk/images/dp/wcm/201050/0013/img71l.jpg

I haven't been able to replicate the pictures though.


----------



## TwoRdue

Great pic MissA, loving the baby room...

Christie I to decided to weight myself this weekend as was surprised that I had not put on as much as I thought even though I am finding it hard to fit most of my cloths but there is a definate bump starting so that would prop be a good reason why cloths are tight..
I will post a bump pic later I hope others will to.


----------



## TwoRdue

That is a great bump pic almost!!! And what great legs lol (hope you dont mine me saying)


----------



## almosthere

hahaha thanks! i purchased wonderful nightgowns for my future pictures so my tush isnt sticking out but hey we are all ladies here. My bump looks so cute in the babydoll nighties-they are nice and stretchy and soft-so I can grow into them for sure!!

christie-my weight is fluctuation as usual but I have gained between 4-6lbs...sounds like we are similar with growth hehe! and i LOVE your inspiration for nursery-you ladies are making me want to go into a house sooner than later so I can picture my nursery better!!! haha


----------



## NGRidley

GettingBroody said:


> NGR - congrats on a great scan! It's a great feeling to actually see them in there! I don't know the protocol in other countries but over here if you're just having a regular pregnancy (without fertility treatment) then you don't get your first scan until 12 weeks! I don't know how people last that long without going crazy!:wacko:

i haven't talked to my fertility clinic since they gave me the clomid.
it was my regular GB who got the early US for me.
I told her that I wanted to rule out multiples and i was afraid because of the MMC I had the year before.

Otherwise US are at 20 weeks, 12 weeks if you get the genetic testing.



Jesss123 said:


> How the hell am I supposed to try to eat?! I can't even take a drink of water anymore before being in tears. I got out of her office and I sat outside crying for half an hour. This is horrible! I never imagined I would be suffering this bad! I know MS is normal, but this is not MS anymore. It's HG and doc said, chances are, it might last my whole pregnancy. Screw this if I'm gonna feel like this till birth. I hope the next few months go fast and the baby will be here already! I will certainly not be in a rush to have a 2nd one either!! :cry:

I really hope for you that it doesnt last the entire pregnancy. My friend just had a baby in October and she had HG. She was kinda miserable.



MissAnnabelle said:


> I painted our nursery in the summer after our first ivf cycle failed. It was fun to do and kept me positive. I painted a sun around the light and clouds on the ceiling. I am going to do a jungle animal theme when I get some stuff...later on.
> 
> I did some shopping today and discovered more of the brown discharge on my liner. Going to try to take it easy for the rest of the weekend - it is going to be hard for me to sit still.

the nursery is really cute. I think I am going to do green or yellow, as we are not finding out the gender.
hope you have been relaxing


----------



## TwoRdue

My little bump
 



Attached Files:







20121104_140128.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GettingBroody

Aaaagh! Just wrote long post and lost it! :dohh: Start again....

Loving all the nursery talk in here! I'm dying to get started on ours but at the moment we're fostering some kittens for a local charity and guess what room they're in?!:dohh: It's been a spare room/dumping ground since we moved into the house 8 years ago so it's going to need a serious stripping out before we decorate. We'll probably be going with yellow too since we're not finding out. My parents still have the cot and Moses basket that we had as babies so I can't wait to get them out of the attic and set the whole thing up!:dance: Are you guys going to get one of the nursery bedding sets? I've been looking at them and even though they're fab to look at there's so many things in the packs that aren't recommended for newborns (bumpers, quilts etc) that I just don't see the point in spending that much money on them. All the baby's going to need at the start is a fitted sheet and a cellular blanket (or maybe a swaddling blanket, is swaddling recommended these days? I can't keep track!) So instead I'm thinking of buying some fabric and getting my mum to help me make up some accents for the room like a cot skirt, dressing for the basket, curtains etc Really this fabric but no idea how much I'd need so don't know how expensive it might work out... https://www.ebay.ie/itm/18085966648...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_656wt_689

MissA - I love your ceiling!!! You're quite the little artist! Will you come do mine too please?! :D Sorry you're still spotting, rest up and take it easy today :hugs:

Jess - delighted you've managed to keep some toast down :hugs: Hope it stays down today too....

Sw33tp3a - welcome!! When are you due?

Christie - love the red & white room! Looking forward to seeing yours when it's finished!

Almost & Two - great little bump pics!!

Everyone else - :hi:


----------



## OmiOmen

I have not posted on here for a while. My sickness was so bad that I was not really in the mood but I think it might be starting to improve a little now.

I love the clouds MissAnnabelle.

Our nursery will be a budget nursery so nothing special like some of the ones on here will be. I had a few ideas but the theme that DH, my mum, and DS seem to like the most is the vegetable patch theme. My son likes vegetables and the colour green and I quite like the idea that he will feel comfortable in there too. Here is my mood board for it;
View attachment 508283


----------



## No Doubt

Omen glad to hear you are feeling better!

Broody I know what you mean about everything not being approved for babies these days. I plan on getting a crib set and just maybe not using all the prices. My supervisor said she got a crib set and didn't use everything like the bumper, but then when then when her daughter turned to an active sprout, which didn't take long, she would wake up hollering evening every night cause she would be rolling around in her sleep and then getting her leg caught in between the railings. So she ended up putting the bumpers on which she thinks works better for her than without. I think it's all more about the timing of using some things mixed with a bit of mothers intuition. They now have those things that you can stick on the sides of your new born so they don't move or roll over in the middle of the night, I guess into their stomachs seeing how they are supposed to be on their back. That may be something to think about.


----------



## Christie2011

Do any of you who have a doppler also notice that your bump is not where your baby is? I have a doppler and there is no bump where I find the heartbeat. Which makes me wonder if my bump is pregnancy related or just me gaining unnecessary weight.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Christie. I don't have a Doppler, but I did notice that when they did the u/s my bump isn't where they did that. Sometimes I think it's cause with the uterus growing it pushes everything else up which pushes the belly out. I keep saying that I feel like I look like I've gained more than 7 lbs, but people keep reassuring that I don't and still think I'm losing weight. I always tell the hubbs when I'm sitting down that I just don't have enough room in there between my stomach, bladder, and the baby, lol. So I don't think it's unnecessary weight gain.

Also where did you all get your dopplers? I'm going to get one now that I've seen Thumper.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Christie - I love the red and white! I think they key to that would be to make sure there was a lot of while and no other dark colors in the accent. It is really beautfil and stylish :)

Loving the bump pictures everyone :)

I am thinking about getting a cradle to keep in my bedroom for the first few months and then moving baby to the crib. There is a lot to think about. I wonder if there are any classes in my area. I searched pregnancy classes and all I found was a place for teenage moms with unplanned pregnancy and I would not go there. I know the hospital that we are going to deliver at has some, but it is almost an hour away.


----------



## almosthere

2-such a cute bump pic yay!!!!

no doppler here christie-but my doctor said weight gain so early on can be due to extra fluid in the body =)

getting-I am loving that fabric!!

Not sure if I already shared my nursery ideas or not, but I am thinking dark chocolate colors mixed with white and aqua! Then I wanted to theme mine with elephants-maybe not elephants everywhere, but I found this super cute elephant laundry basket made out of basket or wicker and then some other cute elephant objects to bring into the room =) Also, I want my changing table to have a changing basket with a fitted changing cushion inside =)


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt said:


> Lol Christie. I don't have a Doppler, but I did notice that when they did the u/s my bump isn't where they did that. Sometimes I think it's cause with the uterus growing it pushes everything else up which pushes the belly out. I keep saying that I feel like I look like I've gained more than 7 lbs, but people keep reassuring that I don't and still think I'm losing weight. I always tell the hubbs when I'm sitting down that I just don't have enough room in there between my stomach, bladder, and the baby, lol. So I don't think it's unnecessary weight gain.
> 
> Also where did you all get your dopplers? I'm going to get one now that I've seen Thumper.

I like your theory on baby pushing everything up and out. I think I'll go with that instead of the unnecessary weight gain! Sounds so much better. My sister gave me her doppler. I believe my parents bought it off ebay.


----------



## Jesss123

That's a lot of new posts :thumbup:

MissA - I love the nursery, I always wanted clouds on the ceiling too, but my OH doesn't like the idea and thinks it's just too much work :dohh: You did a really good job! It looks absolutely lovely! LO will love it! :baby:

Christie2011, some weight gain is normal and good for you in the first trimester :) & about doppler, hmm, I already have a pretty big bump which scares me to think how big am I gonna get? :lol: I was tiny before getting PG, lol. I always find the heartbeat on my bump though, slightly to the side but it's still on my bump.

OmiOmen, I'm glad you're feeling a little better :hugs:

No Doubt, I rented my doppler on ebay. 8 pounds a month and I'm glad I got it. The good ones are really expensive and I only plan on using it for another 1.5 month or so until I start to feel regular movement. So I'm better off spending 30 pounds over a few months rather than 150 upfront :wacko:

AFM, Eating yesterday turned out to be a disaster, I should have had the two pieces of toast in the morning and stopped. I had such a bad urge to throw up in the evening, I couldn't stop for 30min, my OH called the ambulance as I was practically choking, they've put me on IV for a few hours to get my fluids up and then sent me home again. I'm actually HATING this. I've never been to hospital so many times in my life and in the past month, I'm there at LEAST 2 - 3 times a week :cry: They did a US to check the baby though so I got to see LO :happydance: Bouncing around, happy, waving at us! Those idiots still wouldn't tell me the exact date though! 'Wait until your dating scan' WTF! :growlmad: Although I'm definitely further ahead than 11+something. At least a few days. I've to speak to my MW about admitting me to hospital for a few weeks so they can monitor my diet better and well, my fluid intake.. :cry: FEW WEEKS? :cry: Hell no :(

About nursery, we haven't really thought about it and we're obviously not gonna do anything until we move but I sort of want to go for a yellow/neutral theme. I like 'bear' themes if it makes sense, it looks cute and it's neutral. Even though we're finding out the sex I don't want to have a pink or blue nursery. I've had a look through many ideas and I do like a lot though me and OH will finally settle on it when we move. 

LO won't be staying in the nursery for the first few months anyway, we're getting a moses basket so he/she can stay in our room and can get moved around. Unless of course the nursery will be really close to our room, then we'll see.

I'll post some bump pictures later too, though I just look fat :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Jess I am so sorry your pregnancy is not a better experience let's just pray it gets better asap!


----------



## snowflakes120

I have total bump envy! Y'all bumps look great! I don't have much of anything.

I have a sonoline b doppler and got mine at fetaldoppler.net. I do find baby's HB right near a surgery scar which is quite low. My teeny bump is right below my belly button so not close at all.

My friend had HG and had to have some sort of tube in her stomach to help her. She spent 9 days in the hospital at one point. 

I can't believe you guys have nurseries already put together and painted! They look great and l like the inspiration rooms too! The room we are using to be the nursery isn't even cleaned out yet. I have my huge makeup vanity in there (I'm a huge cosmetic nut!!) and the closet is filled with my childhood stuff. We have plans to move everything out and get started on things in mid-December.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Jess-- i hope you feel better... that would suck to be in the hospital this early that long but at least im sure you will get to hear the heart right next you on the moniter, that always made me feel better and able to sleep when i was in alot with both my little ones. 


Question? where is everyone seing pics of each others bumps.. im lost i saw the nursery though and its beautiful. 

as for me we just moved my mother in a month ago before we knew we were expecting , and put my two kids in same room so now, the room she is using could have been the nursery. we are hoping to buy the house we are in within the next year, so if we do we will turn part of the garage into a bedroom and either place my mom in there and that way we can use one of the rooms, like if its a girl my daughter will share her room or my son will if its a boy. we hope at least, but until then our room is a little big with room to have the crib and a bassinet. and we will decorate with the sticky decor decals.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

also i woke up with a major migraine this morning and was so nasues but after sitting in tub with warm water from shower on my head and neck really helped.


----------



## Jesss123

We announced the pregnancy on facebook today, as more people were finding out through that girl.. Argh. 

*"Expecting a little crocodile in May 2013 "*

It took people a while to 'click'!

I have my bump picture.. it's horrible, I couldn't take a good one :wacko: I just look weird with my maternity joggers :lol:
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-04 17.01.58.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## No Doubt

Sucks that girl won't keep her mouth shut, stupid wench. But I will say, you weren't young to be able to hide that bump any longer...so cute. And you do not look fat...you look, what's the word...PREGNANT! 

I saw the fetal Doppler website so I will go there and order it. How long did it take for delivery?


----------



## snowflakes120

Super cute bump Jess! Another person to have bump envy for!

Sweetpea - Glad you feel a bit better after a shower.

No Doubt - I ordered mine on a Friday afternoon and got it on Monday! I did the free shipping too! It comes from IL and I live in NC...


----------



## No Doubt

Here's my bump. I took the pic maybe a week ago. It hasn't changed. At least I hope not, the scale hasn't, although I did have to retire a pair of pants this week, lol.

I will post a pic of the nursery when we get up the wall decals...hopefully within the next week or so. But the tweety decal we are using are attached. Sorry it's a bit wrinkled. I had just taken it out of the package when I took the picture. The accent colors are the teal and green so we will use those decal as well along with a few sayings next to the tweetys.
 



Attached Files:







tweety decals.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 1









bump.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## almosthere

I am loving all the bumps! And snowflake I posted my bump pic on my journal lol ill be doing bump pics weekly now so excited to grow grow grow! Just hope the twins grow too they may be slightly bigger but not noticable maybe its just my imagination lol I hope to get a bigger chest from my pregnancy since I'm lacking in that department! On my cell but will post some nursery stuff later....probably won't get started on nursery until next year...hope that's enough time?


----------



## Jesss123

Cute bumps!! :D

I don't know, I've not been able to go out anywhere really anyway, it seems so big :lol: I'll try to find a picture of me before pregnancy, lol! Its odd, I'm roundy from my 'hairline' up. I find it strange and exciting that I actually got to this point! :D

No doubt, mine arrived next morning, lol!

Almost, I wouldn't worry about it! I went from 34B to 34DD in the few weeks :wacko: I was measured last week at some point :haha: I think the only weight gain I had was in my boobs, lol!

We need more bump pictures!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Sw33t - the bump pics are just showing as attachments under the posts, dunno why you can't see them! :shrug: I hope your plan to buy the house goes ahead - ye'll be super busy! 

Snowflakes - I also have serious bump envy! Although my jeans are really tight today and I've had to leave them unbuttoned (could button them but so uncomfortable!:haha:) They're also just out of the wash though so it could just be that!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have mine in my main page as well i guess i can add to my journal too. mine i put the date only on them untill i find out exactly how far along i am. 
https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/babybump10weeks-1.jpg


----------



## GettingBroody

Jess - meant to say congrats on announcing it officially!! Being stuck in hospital doesn't sound great but if it makes you feel better in the long run....? 

Almost - I feel the exact same, lol! Was relying on the bbs getting bigger!!! They did grow in the first few weeks (or at least, it felt like they did!) but now I think they might actually be gone back to their original size!! :dohh:

Afm, have a lingering headache all day. Think I might be a bit dehydrated - am struggling to drink anywhere near the recommended amount of liquids per day. All that water sloshing around in my stomach just makes me feel sick! Anyone else having problems with this?


----------



## No Doubt

I do not want bigger boobies. I repeat, I DO NOT WANT bigger boobies, lol! I actually wanted to get a reduction and said by the time I was 24 I would...which was 3 years ago...but then I married and decided to have kids and when it was taking a while I said I was just gonna go ahead and do it. No sooner than I made that decision I was pregnant, lol. I was trying to wait cause I want to breast feed, and now I can!


----------



## TwoRdue

Sweepter mine is a page or two back....

Love all th's bump pics, it's so exciting to see everyone growing. Almost I understand why you are showing early as you are having twins but I'm surprised I am but I did get big with the twins in my last pregnancy so maybe my uterus starched enough to make me show early this time. I'm going to do bump pics every three weeks.

Jess so sorry that you are still not getting better but been in the hospital may help, I no it's not a nice thought but it could be for the best.

Jelouae of all you lady's with dopplers I'm not allowed one or to even look at doing anything to the baby room for a few more weeks


----------



## No Doubt

I honestly didn't even know my bump was there until I caught a side view of myself in the window when we were leaving that morning, the morning of the pic I mean. I saw and was like, hun come here...look! Neither one of us expected that. I was going to try to conceal it I was around 5 months. Guess not. But it doesn't matter seeing how I'm letting hubbs announce it on FB in a few weeks.

Two, do you want a doppler? Im still debating, but I know that only means I will get one, lol. If you want one get one. You can at least start looking at nursery ideas.

Almost I must've missed it cause I didn't know you were having twins, lol. How exciting! Does that ever make you nervous? People kept joking with the hubbs about us having twins and so did I, but when I really thought about it I got a bit freaked out cause we will both be working and as you know everything will be double.

AFM I'm done with everything pretty much. Doing some cooking now, but that's all I have left for the day. Can't wait to eat. I'm hungry now so I'm of course stuffing my face with whatever I can find. Just don't want to ruin my appetite as I'm really looking forward to this meal, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

:haha: Almost isn't having twins! When she mentioned the twins growing she meant these twins!!!! :holly:


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...oh! Ok then... I'm an idiot. I'll just blame this one on the pregnancy too, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

And that goes for me to:haha::haha:


----------



## almosthere

Bahahaha sorry I did not make it more clear hehehe I'm showing because I've been a piglet! Lol I was very skinny so that could be why too!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, as promised-some of my nursery wants!!! :cloud9:

https://www.homedecorators.com/detail.php?parentid=46892&aid=froogle&CAWELAID=62545386?aid=cj 

(I want one of the brown baskets-but they r pretty pricey!! hmmmm)

And I was thinking of making the elephant button photo myself! =)
 



Attached Files:







changing table and wall color.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 3









elephant photo to make myself.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Christie2011

Almost - I love your ideas. The elephant hamper is so cute! And I've never seen the changing basket but I like that too! I'm going to have to check out that site to see if there is anything I can use.


----------



## Christie2011

Anyone else getting the FitPregnancy newsletter? I found this article interesting today. Especially the point on not going more than 2-3 hours without eating something. And yet we are not supposed to eat for two. Eating every 3 hours is a lot for me, but I do find myself naturally doing that now. I go from very full to super hungry in an instant probably right about the 3 hour mark.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> :haha: Almost isn't having twins! When she mentioned the twins growing she meant these twins!!!! :holly:

Your post just had me laughing!!!!"! You are too funny:haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Almosthere- I love that button picture!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:rofl: i thought the same thing


----------



## NGRidley

I love al the cute bellies!!!

I can't wait to have a bump. I am plus sized, so it will be a while before I get one that is visible.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

NGRidley said:


> I love al the cute bellies!!!
> 
> I can't wait to have a bump. I am plus sized, so it will be a while before I get one that is visible.

Im plus size also, what bump i may have is my flab pretty much from my first two children. but i took a photo so i can still be able to see a difference as the weeks go by.


----------



## almosthere

OmiOmen said:


> Almosthere- I love that button picture!

Thank you! I do too-I think I will make one for baby's room! And I changed my nursery color from chocolate brown and aqua to grey and aqua instead with white furniture-soooo excited!!! Then if I want I can change the balloon button color to match babys nursery, although a little pop of red might be nice! :thumbup: 

Hope all are feeling well today-especially you Jess!! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Love the brown basket changer!!

Whoever doesn't want their boobs can give them to me. My 32A's would love them! Not to mention the hubby as well!!

Also really liking that we are sharing bump pics. I will try to take a picy tonight of my "bump" aka "non-existent bump".

I don't get fitpregnancy but my Dr. said we don't have to eat for 2 yet. But break down your usual regular meals into smaller meals. So you would eat half your dinner at like 4:30 and then the other half at alike 7:30. Does that make sense - basically he said to do this if you felt sick after not eating for a little bit. I don't really have that so I haven't done it at all. 

My Dr. also said most headaches are due to dehydration so make sure we all are drinking lots of water. A few weeks ago I felt yucky when drinking water like Broody. I added lemon and that made it better to drink.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Hi, all! I'm 11 weeks today (woohoo!) and can't wait to tell people soon! Due May 27th. I haven't had any real morning sickness, but for a while I was getting daily headaches, and a lot of fatigue. Feeling pretty good today, though, and excited to break the news around Thanksgiving!

Age: 29
DH: 28
TTC since August/September 2012 (happened on our first cycle trying!). Faint positive on September 16th, :bfp: on the 19th!
EDD: May 27th, 2013
Symptoms so far: Headaches, fatigue, sore bbs, some loss of appetite here and there (but no morning sickness), acne, "growing pains".

We're planning on delivering at the local Midwife Center in one of their birthing rooms - hope it all goes well! We heard the heartbeat two weeks ago, and I go back on the 15th.


----------



## No Doubt

Happy lime week walker!

We are announcing around thanksgiving as well. I told the hubbs he can announce on our anniversary which is the 28th. I will be exactly 13 weeks. I know as soon as he says something everyone will know, lol.

Snowflake I'll mail my boobs to you, lol. When I told the hubbs I was getting a reduction he was so sad and couldn't fathom loosing them. He just kept asking why and saying there wad nothing wrong with them, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt - I went through a phase too where I wanted a reduction. But I lost weight instead (not that I was overweight, I was actually the 'accepted' weight for my height) and got the size I wanted, though everyone tells me that the weight I like to be at is too low. But I do a lot of running so I'm not depriving myself of anything (believe me I love to eat!).


----------



## No Doubt

I actually lost 60lbs before I was pregnant and these puppies went no where. That's what everyone keeps telling me, including the docs and nada. Its like they know I want them to shrink and are just refusing and being stubborn. I swear they have a mind of there own.


----------



## OmiOmen

almosthere said:


> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> Almosthere- I love that button picture!
> 
> Thank you! I do too-I think I will make one for baby's room!...Click to expand...

I have looked up a tutorial and I think I might make some of these. We are doing a vegetable patch theme so I would make some with things like carrot people on them. Such a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Loving the button elephant too - think I may have to steal that idea!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh, and welcome Lilbaby!!! When are you due?!

I was supposed to ring a few obgyns today to try and book myself in but ended up having to stay late at work so now it's too late :dohh: At this rate I won't be going for my 12 week scan til I'm 13 or 14 weeks! Also need to ring my health insurance and see how much they'll cover. I was considering going public but my mum (who is a doctor) said at the weekend that neonatal care is the one area of healthcare she wouldn't recommend saving money on if at all possible. She said she's seen so many things going wrong in her time that she really thinks its vital to have an expert keeping a close eye on things... So I think I'm going to take her advice and go private - more money *sigh*!!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

May 27th! :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, sorry just saw that in your post! :dohh:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies how is everyone feeling?

I tend to not listen to what the doc says on how to eat as I'm trying to down small meals more often but I just don't find small enough and I'm hungry straight after and end up eating more. I eat every two to three hours but I eat how much I feel like at the time and it seems to be a lot but if your hungry your hungry, I also eat a lot of fruit and salad but don't find it substantial enough so once again I eat more lol.

I use to be a 16dd when I was 13 (first at school to have boobs) and I hated it so when I lost my weight I lost my boobs and hubby love the size they as he not a big boob man but I have a feeling there going to get huge so I will post some out to!!!

well it's so cold today and have nothing to do at all today to I feel I couple of movies in bed will make the the day pass nicely.
can't wait for doc to OK me to go back to my normal routine!!

Jess your quiet hope you are ok hun..... 

Welcome walker and Congrats on your BFP 

Sorry for any typos I'm on my Ph..


----------



## Jesss123

Welcome walker, and congratulations! You're a lime! :)

In regards to the boob conversation, I'm impressed! I was pretty flat just a year ago :haha: Being a 34DD now is strange though. OH of course loves it, me.. not so much!

Yeah, sorry ladies, I've been pretty quiet as things are just not going my way atm. The worst wave of HG hit me yesterday and it's not going. I spend last night in the bathroom, throwing up :( I haven't been able to keep water down, never mind fruit and anything else. We're going baby shopping on the 16th though! So I'm looking forward to that!

I've been so hormonal too, it's crazy. I keep threatening OH that I'm gonna just go, that I hate this pregnancy, I hate everything and everyone, my whole life. HG is making me miserable and the hormones are not helping, I've been crying like crazy. This is so unlike me!! The worst thing is, I say stupid things then I regret it, apologise but I still hurt his feelings and that itself is making me feel crap :dohh:

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## No Doubt

Oh jess, I'm sure he understands. Constantly being sick like that is horrible. I can't stand it when the waves of nausea hit me so I know you're really going through some things with all of this. Yay for baby shopping though! What are you guys getting?

AFM I have an appt next week to hear the heartbeat, but and going to reschedule for the following week as hubby will be out of town. Plus I bought a Doppler today, so just waiting on the delivery. By the time its here I will be 10 weeks and will have a listen myself. I just don't feel like dealing with the hassle of traffic and parking and blah, blah, as my appt is in the middle of the day. Hubbs picks me up and drops me off so I'll wait for him to get back.


----------



## Christie2011

I was finally able to rescheduled my OB appointment that was canceled last week. I have to wait now until next Tuesday :( I'm anxious to meet the new OB and figure out what appointment schedule they will have me on and when they'll do scans..etc.

I really wish I could see my LO again.


----------



## almosthere

omi and getting please steal away!!! It is great how you can do so many things with these button photos and make them yourselves-vegitable theme-how cute!!!!

p.s. please send me the link to the tutorial?! thanks!!

christie-I completely understand you wanting to see LO I miss seeing my little baby already!!! And to top it all off, no HB to listen to until the 20th (my 12 week apt which is almost 13 weeks really-thanks a lot to whoever scheduled it!)

Did anyone else's OBGYN's schedule every single apt for you?! haha I did not know they did this-pretty nice to be able to count down to each and not have to schedule-but some of the times really interfere with my work-I will have to leave early for late day apts...hope my boss understands!!

As for boobs-since we are sharing the details! I am a 36A so hoping to grow grow grow! hehe...some bras I can fit into a 32b because I swear my right is way bigger-oh the joy of non matching breasts! LOL


----------



## almosthere

welcome walker-I cannot wait to join you in the lime group-what a big difference in size in baby from 10 to 11 weeks, yay!!

loving all of the possible thanksgiving announcements by the way-I announce thanksgiving-still trying to figure out when to announce n the day though! lol before eating or desert time hmmm


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Christie2011 said:


> I was finally able to rescheduled my OB appointment that was canceled last week. I have to wait now until next Tuesday :( I'm anxious to meet the new OB and figure out what appointment schedule they will have me on and when they'll do scans..etc.
> 
> I really wish I could see my LO again.

 thats when mine is also.


----------



## OmiOmen

almosthere said:


> ...p.s. please send me the link to the tutorial?! thanks!!...

https://bustedbutton.com/2012/06/04/buttonelephant-tutorial/ :thumbup:


----------



## Jesss123

No Doubt, thank you :) We're gonna have a wonder around town, we have Babies R Us (which is huuuugeeee!) Mamas & Papas, Mothercare and a private baby shop all next to each other on the same street! We'll see what we like and see what we could start getting. I know for a fact, it's time to start buying nappies as you go through LOADS. I had my nephew with me when he was first born and boy, that little boy went through 12/14 nappies in a day! :dohh: I don't want to have to go shopping in the first couple of weeks so we're gonna stock up on different brands and sizes of nappies. Might get some baby clothes too, we're gonna get bedding stuff next month, when we move and we'd like to have a look to see what there is, what it looks like and what reviews it has!

I had my MW appointment today, god, that was LONG. I was there for an hour and a half chatting away. We spoke about feeding options, birth plan, listened to babys heartbeat on a doppler, all the tests (which I decided to have), confirmed my scan on Friday. From now on I'm going to see her every 2 weeks, every other Tuesday pretty much until 34 weeks then I will be seeing her every week. This is gonna be a lot of appointments! She gave me her mobile number so I can call her 24/7 and she said next time, she can just come visit me in the house if I'm still throwing up really badly and feeling weak, so yey!

Generally speaking, I'm feeling allright'ish this morning so might try to get some chores done and then back to sleep, i'll have to feed the snakes later too so hopefully OH remembers to get some snake food on his way back from work!

How's everyone?


----------



## No Doubt

Wow jess, that's wonderful that your doc is so hands on. Looks like you picked the right one. Sounds like you are going to have a blast shopping...a little jealousy coming from my way, lol. I said I was going to start buying a pack of diapers too everytime we got paid and between me and the hubbs that's three times a month. It was one of the tips on my preg tracker. It said buy a pack everytime you get paid, tape the receipt to it and this way you can exchange them if need be.

I checked last night and the Doppler is supposed to be here on Wednesday, so tomorrow. That was fast.


----------



## Jesss123

Yey for Doppler!! I love hearing baby's heart beat. It's so reassuring!!


----------



## Jesss123

I'm sorry about this but I think my hormones are running wild...

Me and OH have been together for a while. Everything was fine until the last couple of months when he started slipping small lies here and there, I of course found out about them, we had a big fight a couple of weeks ago and agreed to a 'No lying policy'.

All was going well until a couple of days ago where he was talking to one of his old 'friends'. I would have left it alone as I'm not one to keep a very close eye on him as I trusted him and he does the same with me but.. he literally started hiding the conversation from me, by turning the monitor off, tabbing out to another browser and that was just when I got off the couch, I wasn't even trying to see what he was typing and I didn't really care but when I saw how he reacted I got suspicious.

I was in a pretty bad relationship before, lies, cheating and everything else and I really wanted this to not be anything like it but in my head it seems like it's all heading in that exact direction.

When I asked him why he was hiding it, he just said 'it's a private conversation', I just said 'OK...' But the tone of voice he used to say that, it was like he was saying 'Stay the hell away from this and don't you dare read this' I would never read his conversation and I never have!

Then when we went to bed he explained he was talking about a party to a girl from Ireland he met a 5 years ago, quite frankly I know that's bullshit because that's when his ex was pregnant.. so he either cheated or he's bullshit me. Then he said maybe it wasn't that long ago.. but he never gave me a clear answer. I know for a fact that it was few months before we got together. Then when I asked.. 'was there anything between you two?' he quickly replied 'no' then a few lies later, turns out they slept together a 'few' times. Then after another few lies it turned out that they were infact 'really, really close' but it was never a relationship.

What's pissed me off was the fact that instead of coming out and saying it straight up, he's been hiding it. Why would he hide the conversation and try to keep it private that much if it was just a conversation about a 'party that went wrong'. In my opinion, they were talking about being together, maybe in the past, maybe there's unfinished business, I don't know, but he hasn't told me and whenever I ask, he just changes the subject.

In addition.. they met online, usual 'I really, really like you, maybe we should meet up?' Kinda story, we met the same way. It just seems like history is repeating itself? If that makes sense? 

I don't want lies and secrets from now on. 

I texted him as he's at work at the moment and said that I NEED to know, I'm not gonna get angry or shout, I just need to know what's going on. Does he still have feelings for her? Vice versa? Is there unfinished business? Are the lies and secrets gonna end? If things go the way they're going, I will end it. I've been here before a few years ago and it was the start of when the relationship went completely downhill.

Up until now, we had a no lies, no secrets kind of relationship. He knows everything about me and about my past. Some things I didn't want to tell him, but I did, straight away, without bullshitting, because I love him. I don't want to change how we were now because he's uncomfortable about one conversation. Clearly, if there was nothing there, this wouldn't be an awkward topic.

I don't know where I'm going with this, it's just doing my head in. I don't know how to act or what to do.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - glad you are doing well. When do you go back to the doc? That is how I have been eating also...every 2-3 hrs! I agree about the boobs - I have had to buy a few new bras too.

Nodoubt - what kind of doppler did you buy? 

Can't believe I am 10 weeks already! Feeling very blessed :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

jess i hope you get the answer you are looking for and with you expecting it may be a way he is regressing. best of luck hun my last relationship was like that and it never worked and if my husband ever acted like that i would be gone, i delt with those issues for too long.


----------



## No Doubt

I bought the same one everyone else did, the sonoline b off the fetaldoppler.net. $55 which was a steal when the original price was $300.

Jess, I'm sorry hun. I think it could be your hubbs acting out too. Talking about a baby and then actually expecting one is completely different. Hopefully it will get better, but I di think you are entitled to answer about all this secrecy. He may have a hard time expressing his feelings and that's fine, but the secrecy is not.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I got a vague message from the Midwife Center last night (we "need to talk with you"). I'm so scared right now that something bad came up in my blood test last week! What if there's something wrong??


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks Nodoubt - I am not sure if I should get one or not. Has everyone been having success with their doppler?

Jess - the reason I never commented earlier is because I really can't give you an objective/theraputic type answer. I think that sounds like total bullshit and you don't deserve it - period.


----------



## Jesss123

Yey for everyone dopplers, I think I'm over using mine :haha: I use it about 10 times a day :haha: My paranoid mind!

We actually had a pretty good chat. There was a lot of history between them two and he didn't want me to know as he thought I'd freak out with things already being crazy with this pregnancy etc. I actually completely understand what has been going on. He showed me the conversation and explained everything. 

He's also said that he's freaking out. You know, after the miscarriages he got to the point that he thought we would never have kids, I sort of did too. He's worried something will go wrong at the scan on Friday, in his mind a pregnancy isn't viable until we're in second trimester. I see where he's coming from and I feel sorry for him, I never knew he actually felt like that. He doesn't want me to stress out hence he didn't tell me about all his worries, he knows I bled A LOT in this pregnancy and every time I've bled he thought it was it. This has been a roller coaster for both of us.

We had a good chat and got things sorted though.


Walker, it might be something but it might be nothing, I wouldn't worry about anything until you speak to your MW!

How's everyone?


----------



## No Doubt

Walker try to stay positive. I've had calls like that from docs and I just want to punch them in the face when everything is fine. Some just won't leave anything at all on v/m. Hopefully everything is fine.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I just got off the phone with the MWC (finally) - lil baby walker's fine!

But, because of my thalassemia, my blood counts are low (hemoglobin = 9.6, hematocrit = 28.9, platelets = 114 [I have no idea what this means, but it's what they told me]). They want me to see a specialist, and to determine if I'm eligible for a birth center birth or not. I really hope I am! But as long as baby's safe, that's all I care about. 

Phew!


----------



## almosthere

Glad to hear all is well walker! Miss a happy 10 weeks...almost to 2nd tri now woohoo! I think I'm counting 2nd tri based on what my doctor says I hope 12 weeks lol


----------



## almosthere

And jess glad to hear you are making pregress with oh good talks are always great. My dh has a hard time pouring out his feelings and emotions and it frustrates me when he can't share with me. When we ttc he finally broke down and cried in the car after our second fertility specialist apt when he heard we needed ivf with icsi I felt so bad but anywho sry for the rant getting off topic lol sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad everything is ok walker. I think all men are like that. I didn't know how my hubbs really felt about ttc until the middle of this year...just a few months before we got pregnant and we tried for two years. It wasn't until I had a huge breakdown and he let everything out. Had no idea it was taking its toll on him almost as bad as it was on me.


----------



## Jesss123

MissA, wohooo! Happy 10 weeks!! :happydance: You're almost out of first trimester!! 1/4th of your way there!!

Thanks ladies. We had a good chat and I really feel like a fool for never realizing that all those TTC, miscarriages etc had such an effect on him. After mc's he usually just said 'We'll try again, we WILL be okay' He was always comforting me and I really thought he was fine. We promised each other to talk a bit more about all of this pregnancy business stuff if he's worried. He'll come to all my MW appointments with me from now on too, since he does have questions. So I'm looking forward to that!

Other than that, I'm sitting at home, slacking! :haha: I've done all the cleaning today as I had a bit of energy, still haven't ate much but I kept a meal down today, a small one.. but it was all I ate today and it stayed down. Doctors tomorrow AGAIN to get more anti sickness meds, different ones as really none of the one she gave me have any effect on me at all.

I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow.. and that's the earliest I can be!! So excited!! :D


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Jess - I'm happy things are better now - just remember that you deserve the best - especially with all that you are going through, so make sure he treats you right :)


----------



## No Doubt

Agreed...so make him give you a full body massage after he makes you dinner and serves it to in bed, lol. Just saying...


----------



## almosthere

yay for 12 weeks jess-are you considering it your 2nd tri-or not until 13 weeks? I know people have dif. opinions on this lol. 

Hope all are well-I am super busy with work stuff-so that is all for tonight most likely


----------



## Sw33tp3a

happy for everything being ok Walker. HAppy 10 and 12 weeks ladies.


----------



## GettingBroody

Loads of tickers changing in the last day or two!! Can't believe how far along we're all getting! Dunno about the lime vs plum though - I think limes are bigger than plums!! Maybe they measured using a very small lime!!

Walker - delighted there was nothing wrong with the baby. They could have been a bit clearer on the phone to save you from worrying! It's good that they're keeping a close eye on you too!

Jess - delighted you had a good chat with DH and sorted stuff out :hugs: 

Afm, nothing new to report!!!!


----------



## Jesss123

Ahh! We are getting further and further along now! :happydance:

12 weeks hmm. I don't know whether it's first or second tri, although it's definitely a safe point! How do you all consider it? For me it is sort of second tri! I'm going to the doctors in 20 minutes for a quick check over and possibly more fluids at the hospital :dohh: Doc is gonna try and listen to baby's heartbeat, good luck to her since I always have to guide her but we'll see! :haha: I'm dreading going by myself though :O I'm already feeling faint'ish and I don't wanna pass out somewhere along the way, like I almost did yesterday.

Plum vs Lime.. I know! Plums are much smaller in my opinion and well.. I'm eating one right now :haha: I don't know what sort of an idiot measured them! :haha:

Oh.. OH is cooking dinner tonight :lol: and he has something planned for Sunday!! (our anniversary!) so i'm looking forward to that. :happydance: we had a pretty nice night last night, talked loads and watched movies, felt good!

Almost!! OMG, 11 weeks tomorrow!! :happydance:

Sweetpea, 11 weeks today! Woah! We're all getting there :D

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad to hear that all is well walker.

I will be 11 weeks at the weekend so I am currently feeling like I do not quite fit in the first trimester board any more but am nowhere near feeling like I fit in the second trimester either. :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Stay here with us omen.


----------



## Jesss123

OmiOmen, just stick another week with us and there, 2nd tri! :D

Oh, on another note, 2nd trimester it is for me! I'm further ahead than my tickers anyway, I'm fully aware of that, haha, BUT one of my tickers, the brown one in the spoiler says 'Now in the second trimester..' so 2nd tri it is! :happydance: 

Now, I have to run to the doctors :haha:


----------



## almosthere

woohoo Jess congrats on 2nd tri!! I know, I want so badly to be in the safe second tri that I just might count 12...it makes sense, it is 1/3 of the way there!!!! I just worry so much about how baby is doing in there and really wish I could have more scans!!! Hearing the heartbeat will just hasve to do!

Omi-of course you can stay here still-second tri is not until 12/13weeks =) I am 11 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Almost - are you doing the nuchal translucency screening at 12 weeks?


----------



## No Doubt

Yay jess for 2nd tri!

I am 10 weeks today! And my Doppler should be here this afternoon. Yay!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for the new ticker changes for all of us!! Milestones!! I have to go to the grocery store on lunchbreak - in need of apple juice - I am so backed up! :blush: but I will check out the plum to lime ratio in the fruit section!!

Do you ladies not plan on staying for the long haul? I was hoping we would keep this thread going til everyone has their babies!!

No doubt - I used this video that someone else posted on here and it was a great help in finding baby on the doppler!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFQfZ754geM

I for my NT scan/bloods next week Friday on 11/16. :) Can't wait to see baby again - baby should be moving around!!


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks snow! I plan on riding it out the whole way! I'll be here until all these summer sensations are here!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ill be here as well, for the full 9 months. SNOW- thats funny you posted that video also i watch here every week pLUS1PLEASE on you tube. she is very sweet and if you look at here recent ones she talks about a nursing top i so wanna get if they have one in plus size


----------



## lilbabywalker

I didn't button my pants today. :shhh:


----------



## GettingBroody

Hehe, love that smilie Walker!!!

Snowflakes - I'm staying around for the long haul too!!! :D


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm staying too! ps... I don't like the looks of that prune...lol


----------



## No Doubt

Lol, you guys are all nuts. The smilie, the prune...

My pants haven't been buttoned in a few weeks, lol. No shame here, and this belly band does wonders. At least they still for though, just not in the waist. I plan on wearing this band as long as I possibly can and when it doesn't work anymore I will use the extenders. And when those work anymore, I'm staying home in my hubbys sweats.

I can't wait to go home and see if the doppler is there!


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay for 10 weeks for us and ya for starting to feel better...

How is everyone??

have had a busy couple of days, my dad offered my hubby a good job in Australia so we have three months to move from new Zealand I am so excited that I have hardly slept the past couple of night... most of my family live there so going to be a hard but good move.
Well going to try and get some sleep and see you all later.x


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the move two. Glad things are going well.


----------



## almosthere

Miss A I am not as I would continue with the pregnancy no matter what...I would not to do amnio if needed so no point for me personally plus the amnio can cause mc and after my ivf journey I'm all set! Are any of you ladies?

Woohoo for moving to austrailia it looks so nice there in in new zealand too...dhs sister used to live in new zealand she got pregnant there too! Lol

Hope all are well on my cell so fingers getting tired now haha oh yea I'm here for the long haul too I love this thread!


----------



## TwoRdue

Well after all the excitement I got up this morning and am bleeding red blood and the last time I was at the hospital I was told anymore bleeding I had to go straight back in because of the hematoma. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck two!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Two!

I'm here for the long haul too. And I'm also on the no longer buttoning up my pants train. Well, they can button but since I sit at a desk all day it gets really uncomfy so I just unbutton them. Loving the belly band so far.

I'm getting the nuchal scan too (if I ever schedule it). Hopefully I'll call tomorrow. I'm only doing the genetic tests that are no risk to the baby - the ultrasound ones. It would just be nice to know ahead of time, plus it is an extra ultrasound that I'm really missing now that I'm not with the fertility clinic that gave them so frequently. MS is still rough too but sucking on jolly ranchers today helped the queasiness a bit. Kind of just getting used to barfing every night. :shrug:


----------



## Jesss123

Hello ladies 

I will also be getting the NT scan and Down Syndrome blood tests that go with it. I'll be getting checked out for things if it's ultrasound/blood tests, I don't want amnio, the risk of mc is higher than the chance of having a sick baby - like my MW said. Unless something really was worrying the doctors, I really don't think I'd go ahead with it. It's extremely painful and very dangerous, so why if it's not needed? It's what we have the 20 week anomaly scan for anyway..

I have my scan on Friday, so excited! Doctors appointment went well today. I'm getting more blood tests for my Thyroid levels (due to my hair REALLY badly falling out), kidney function and a number of other things. If these tests don't come back 100% perfect I will have no choice but be admitted to the hospital for the 'few' weeks :( Doctor is somehow worried as when he weighed me, I lost over a stone in a month and this sickness needs to be stopped somehow. They're trying me on last pills and I already know they're not working - they actually made my tongue swell. As a last resort, he can offer me Marinol (sp?) which is basically synthetic marijuana which I'm not very keen on!! But he said the decision is mine and I would still be kept off work :dohh: and it *can* be dangerous for the baby so it looks like until this goes away, I'm screwed! He said HG disappears after 20/25 weeks in some of his patients, so here's hoping! I'm just dreading Christmas :( I'm not gonna enjoy it if I'm gonna be this ill. 

I'm also here for the long haul, I'd like us ladies to stick together until babies are here and maybe after? :)

Two, I hope everything is OK! & yay for moving!

No doubt, has your doppler arrived yet?

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## No Doubt

No...its in NY right now, maybe tomorrow.

I'm having genetic testing, just not sure all of what yet. I honestly don't want to have cause it doesn't matter to me, I'm having this baby. But i think hubbs wants it and the doc thinks it's good. I won't be doing anything that's harmful to the baby though.


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to hear two-Good luck sweetie!!!

As for buttoning pants...I have not been able to button my two skinny pants (I do admit they were tight to begind with as they are from high school! LOL) but have not been able to button them since before I even found out I was pregnant!!! I am doign the hair elastic trick ;) So tomorrow is 11 weeks-at first this week dragged and now I am wondering where all the time has gone?! I hope I get to my 12 week mark just as fast!! =)

Jess-is it medicinal marijuana? so interesting...how is it supposed to help your severe vomiting and it is safe for baby? So sorry to hear your pills are not working again-I feel so bad, truly.

Hope everyone else is well.... =)


----------



## Jesss123

Almost, yes it's medicinal, in form of pills. I'm not very keen on it! It does help with nausea apparently but they only use it as a last resort if at all. It's safe for the baby in small amounts but it can be dangerous if I take a tiny bit too much. I'm really not keen on it at all! It apparently has good track record in helping it but I really don't want to put LO at ANY risk.


----------



## almosthere

that's so interesting jess-at least it is in pill form! LOL


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies!!!! Hope all is well....u guys have me cracking up!!! <3


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies, well been a long day the doc did a feel around and the cervix is still closed and there was fresh blood coming out, they only used a basic scan so they could see there was a heart beat but if I continue to bleed they want a proper scan done... I hope it stops soon as just had some dark red blood with a small clot. She said that I am still at a high risk of a mc so I have to take it easy.

I hope everyone else is well.x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

TwoRdue said:


> Hay ladies, well been a long day the doc did a feel around and the cervix is still closed and there was fresh blood coming out, they only used a basic scan so they could see there was a heart beat but if I continue to bleed they want a proper scan done... I hope it stops soon as just had some dark red blood with a small clot. She said that I am still at a high risk of a mc so I have to take it easy.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well.x

oh hang in there hun, hoping that little bean sticks. keep off your feet.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - crossing everything that the bleeding eases off :hugs: At least you got to hear the heartbeat so you know eveything is ok with lo right now... This baby sounds like a fighter so I'm sure all will be well :hugs: Great news about the move to Australia - it's good that you'll have more family around. Just be careful not to take on too much with packing etc when you're supposed to be resting...

Jess - I don't think I'd be happy to take that either, not if there's the slightest chance it might do harm. Good luck with your scan today, can't wait to hear how far along you really are!

Rae - sorry you've been sick, hope it begins to ease off soon :hugs:

NoDoubt - hope your Doppler arrives today!

On the jeans topic, there are a few pairs I can tie if i have to but they feel tight and uncomfortable so I'm just not bothering...!

Kathy - hi! Are you any closer to having a schedule for your FET?

Everyone else - have a nice day! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Two glad to hear to about the heartbeat, but you relax. Let hubby do everything.

The doppler should be here today. It got to PA last night so not far away!

Jess I know what you mean about not wanting to take it, but I do know that it helps with nausea. My brother had some gastrointestinal thing that kept him vomiting and he was trying to clean up his act so he quit smoking weed, but that's when the problems started. The doctor said the marijuana was most likely keeping the nausea at bay.

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## almosthere

Oh jess-sorry about all of this! Did they say you may be less high risk once you hit 2nd tri? I hope so, you are so close!! Hold on sticky one!

A lime today, couldn't be any happier


----------



## Jesss123

Two, I am so so so so so sorry. I hope LO will be okay. Do take it easy though, just stay in bed and rest - I was a very high risk of miscarriage at 8 week point and was told to get in bed and not even move as I was also bleeding fresh blood. I did that and I think LO got through it! I hope you're okay hun :hugs:

I went to see doctor today again anyway as he forgot to give me my vitamin D prescription yesterday and we had another word about Marinol (SP??) He said it's best taken in 3rd trimester to ease off nausea and it can cause some complications beforehand - some of the same ones as smoking weed during pregnancy as you normally would. I looked it all up and I'm definitely not going with it. I won't take it. I know I feel sh*t but I'd feel much worse if I did something to harm LO or loose him/her.. I'll just have to survive on kiwis and other things.

I got a good night sleep though, I went to bed right after my last post yesterday which was at like midnight, I woke up at 1.30pm today!! :O

Almost, yey for 11 weeks today!! :)

I'm past 12 weeks for sure, this seems so surreal :lol:


----------



## lilbabywalker

Thoughts are with you, Two - stay strong and optimistic (no point in being otherwise)!

I bought a bella band today. :) Feel kinda silly breaking it out, like it's too early!

As for genetic testing, I'm not really planning on doing any (especially nothing invasive). What would I do if I found out my baby was at a risk of Down's or something like that? Nothing. It wouldn't even be 100% sure in the non-invasive test, so I'd either a) worry for nothing or b) worry unnecessarily because there would be nothing to do but know. And it wouldn't be the end of our world anyway, as we would love that precious baby with all our hearts. So, no, I'm not planning on doing any.


----------



## No Doubt

That's what I said. The doc said its nice to have a team on hand in case that is the case rather than no one specialized. That's the only reason I said ok

Happy lime week to all the limes!


----------



## lilbabywalker

So last night, after lounging on the couch for awhile watching a movie, I started feeling these strange fluttery feelings very low in my abdomen (kind of below my panty line). This happened whenever I got to the top of a deep breath. Sometimes I felt it higher up, by my diaphragm, and other times low again. I've never felt anything like it before. I'm only about 11.5 weeks pregnant, but from what I'm reading, this could be what movement feels like. Am I crazy (and gassy from my Mexican food cravings :haha:), or did I actually feel baby move this early?? 

On a side note, I found pasteurized eggs in the store last night. I immediately brought them home and poached two for over my Trader Joe's Japanese fried rice. It was AMAZING. I haven't had runny eggs since August!! :happydance:


----------



## Jesss123

Walker, you wouldn't be able to feel the baby way high up or down low just yet. It's very early days, even my MW said she hasn't met anyone who felt movement before 14 weeks and she's been a midwife for 19 years!! It might just be gas :( or your uterus stretching.

AFM, dating scan tomorrow at 9am!! Very excited!! :D


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies, I had a great night sleep and feeling pretty good today, still some bleeding but it is slowing down, my high risk will go right through till the end of second tri and that feels like a life time away. As for moving, I have told the OH that I am leaving it pretty much up to him to sort and we are shipping most of our stuff so the moving company come and wrap and pack everything as it's better to get through customs so all I need to worry about is the flying part lol....I normally take something for nerves but won't be able to this time so will be interesting


----------



## TwoRdue

How is everyone? Jess Yay for scan and hope you can find some ms relief soon.x


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yeah, I figured it was all in my head haha.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you're feeling ok two.

I've had the fluttery feelings lately which I have felt before and I pretty much chalk it up to gas, lol.

Yay for the scan jess! Can't wait to see how far along you really are.

AFM my doppler should be there when I get home! Time to hear my Thumper!


----------



## raelynn

Walker and No Doubt - I was the same way with the genetic testing - will love the baby either way. But hubby said it would be nice to know ahead of time and the same as No Doubt if we find out ahead of time we can have specialists available. There is no way I'm doing any of the ones that have any risk to the baby, just the ultrasounds. Plus, I'm kind of wanting another ultrasound anyway since they skipped my dating scan since I did IUI and we know 100% what my exact conception date is.


----------



## Christie2011

I don't plan on doing any genetic testing. I don't really plan on doing anything that isn't necessary. Thought I did schedule an independent scan for the Monday before Thanksgiving (only $40 so I get can a few pics). I plan on making a frame with 4 pictures in it, my LO as a 5 day blast, at 6w3d, 8w3d, and then 12w3d. I plan on giving this frame to my parents as a way of announcing I'm pregnant. It'll have my due date on it too!

I haven't had to resort to rubberbands or ties for my pants yet. I am in my 'big' jeans though and I've noticed my shirts getting tight. LO's heartbeat is getting easier to find, so I know it is still growing, i'm just not really showing yet.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we arent doing the amni test, since im under 35 years ol, have had two healthy babies and pregnancies and have no health risks on either side of the family then we are not gonna do it. there are too many risks with it also and not worth the out of pocket costs. plus either way we will love and take care of the baby. unless it is brought to our attention that it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## snowflakes120

Two - Thinking of you and baby! Glad you feel good today. Great news about the move! 

Jess - Would they consider the Zofran Pump? That is what my friend used for her HG and was ultimately the only thing that worked for her. Yeah for scan!

No Doubt - I bet you are playing with your new doppler toy!

Walker - Japanese fried rice sounds yummy! We just had meatloaf! 

Miss A - I think the prune looks like a rock! Haha! 

Tried on a sweater dress this AM that I ultimately didn't wear bc it def looks like I've been eating too many cakes and cookies!!! Once I can announce - I will be able to wear it. My pants are tighter but I don't have to do the hairtie trick or get the belly bands quite yet. Yeah for being a lime! I think I am finally getting excited and the nervousness is slowing leaving!!


----------



## No Doubt

Snow, you are right. I was a little sick when I got home which completely emptied me out, sorry if tmi. I think I was still able to pick up Thumper twice but either I moved the probe or Thumper moved so it didn't last long. I'll have to try again when I'm feeling better.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies hope you are doing well!!

So I had a bit of a scare at work today late in the afternoon-sharp pains and cramps in uterus, low belly-for 20 minutes along with some gas-I did have chilly last night and for lunch today, so perhaps it is from that. However, called my doctor-and she told me to take a stool softner-but then the pharmacist said there are no studies proving if stool softners are safe or not....do any of you know anything about this?? What would you do?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope you feel better soon No Doubt! 

Almost - The sheet the OBGYN office gave me says that the following is safe for constipation: Colace, Metamucil, FiberCon, Citrucel, Benefiber, Miralax and Milk of Magnesia. 
I've been quite backed up too and had a bit of all that yesterday too. I've been drinking apple juice as it seems to get my body moving....


----------



## Christie2011

I decided to finally take a 'bump' pic. If only to have something to compare it to later.

Almost - I know you have to be careful with some constipation meds. As some, such as castor oil, will cause uterine contractions. We actually used castor oil to help induce my sister who was over a week late with her 2nd baby. Sent her into labor within hours. I'd stick with upping the fiber, drinking apple or prune juice or eating prunes.
 



Attached Files:







P1010002.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the help ladies-i got the cheap cvs brand-oh man, wonder if I should return it and get another brand ahhh haha

Christie-you are so tiny still-making me feel like a beach ball! LOL I too pics tonight, Ill post them now!


----------



## almosthere

11 week bump (before I ate dinner)! LOL
 



Attached Files:







Bump pics! 120.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## almosthere

ooo I have 2 prunes left-I am off to go bang those down now!! LOL these cramps today were soooo painful and scarey!!!


----------



## Christie2011

I know I look small to the outside world. I'm used to having a nearly flat stomach though, and I'm obsessed with any change in my abdomen size, so I've noticed a changed. Not sure if even the people who know me well would notice anything right now though. Which is a good thing since I still have 2 more weeks before I plan on telling close family.


----------



## NatalieBelle

My summer baby's guess date is on the 16th of May. Hoping he or she goes ahead and comes on Mommies day :3 Would be the best first mothers day ever.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Two - crossing everything that the bleeding eases off :hugs: At least you got to hear the heartbeat so you know eveything is ok with lo right now... This baby sounds like a fighter so I'm sure all will be well :hugs: Great news about the move to Australia - it's good that you'll have more family around. Just be careful not to take on too much with packing etc when you're supposed to be resting...
> 
> Jess - I don't think I'd be happy to take that either, not if there's the slightest chance it might do harm. Good luck with your scan today, can't wait to hear how far along you really are!
> 
> Rae - sorry you've been sick, hope it begins to ease off soon :hugs:
> 
> NoDoubt - hope your Doppler arrives today!
> 
> On the jeans topic, there are a few pairs I can tie if i have to but they feel tight and uncomfortable so I'm just not bothering...!
> 
> Kathy - hi! Are you any closer to having a schedule for your FET?
> 
> Everyone else - have a nice day! :D

Hi!!!!!!! Tomorrow I have my blood work and ultrasound...after that they said birth control for at least 10 days then take it from there...I got a call today from the pharmacy saying my nurse called in my meds...even though they said more needles I still got excited! Lol


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies hope you are doing well!!
> 
> So I had a bit of a scare at work today late in the afternoon-sharp pains and cramps in uterus, low belly-for 20 minutes along with some gas-I did have chilly last night and for lunch today, so perhaps it is from that. However, called my doctor-and she told me to take a stool softner-but then the pharmacist said there are no studies proving if stool softners are safe or not....do any of you know anything about this?? What would you do?!

Hope you are feeling better <3


----------



## Jesss123

I'm absolutely pissed. There is no way for us to get to the scan today, which means we're gonna miss it, it's actually in a few mins. OH is a bloody moron, lost the keys and locked us in the house. He's a f*cking genius. I can't get through to the antenatal clinic at all, so I guess no scan for me today. Great. :/


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the baby bumps lady's... I'm putting on weight and worry I'm just going to look big instead of pregnant!!

Jess I am so sorry that you didn't get the scan... my OH has locked me in the house before and my keys were in the car so I had to jump out the window in my dressing, it got caught on the window latch and I ended up on the front lawn starkers....
Hope you can get your scan soon


----------



## Jesss123

I called the MW's at the antenatal clinic and they'll try fit me in for later on today if they can. I bloody hope so! We only JUST found the keys :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

yay to starting BCPS Kathy!!! So excited for you!!

jess-great you found the keys, now go get your scan girl!!!

afm, hoping to poo this am, I opted out of taking my stool softner for now and had 2 prunes instead last night-I usually only poo once a morning, sometimes more...lets hope my tea and toast help!! LOL


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry jess, that sucks, bit hopefully they can get you in later. The scan shouldn't take too long so they should be able to squeeze you in. Fxd!

Two, that's a funny story. I know it wasn't funny when it happened but I know you guys look back on it and laugh, lol.

AFM tried with the Doppler again this morning, hut didn't have a lot of time and my bladder wasn't full so no luck. I just gonna try when I wake from now on. OAN my ultrasound results posted and Thumper is measuring 2 days ahead of schedule so that puts me at 10+4 instead of 10+2 today. Super excited about that! Nothing else really with me. Hope you all are well!


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope they can fit you in Jess.

My thought that I was starting to feel better was wrong. After not throwing up for a few days I threw up loads last night. Here are my bump photos. I was massively bloated to start with but now it feels more like a 'bump' at almost 11 weeks. I am not sure it looks any different from the bloating but I it seems to be. (As always, you will have to excuse my PJ's.)
View attachment 511537


----------



## No Doubt

So cute omen! Your chi chi's have gotten a little bigger you, lol. I'm like you. I feel like I popped early and recently took another pic and didn't feel like it looked any different, but starting to really feel like a bump instead of just blah, lol.


----------



## OmiOmen

I went up a full cup size as 2-3dpo! I did not get a faint positive until 9dpo but I had a good idea it was coming after my boobs grew, lol.

I know exactly what you mean. I can tell my belly 'feels' different from the bloating now.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm still trying to suck it in, lol. And today even though I have the belly band on I had to just undo the zipper all the way. I give up.


----------



## OmiOmen

I bought some maternity jeans at 4 weeks, the bloating was just too much not to. But I had promised myself I would not buy anything else until after my 12 weeks scan and right now I feel like nothing fits at all. I have no idea how some people say they never had to buy maternity clothes in a full pregnancy. :wacko:


----------



## snowflakes120

Almost - Hope you got a good poop in this AM!

Jess - Yeah for finding keys! Go get that US lady!

Omi - Wow. I can't get over your bloat/baby! 

No Doubt - It def takes a bit of practice to find baby on the doppler. Baby hasn't moved much since I started looking so I know right where to go to find it! 

I really need to take a "bump" pic. I still haven't gained a single pd. And I am wearing my usual skinny jeans. I think I am a freak of nature.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Omi - I am with you! Nothing fits. Sigh.


----------



## No Doubt

lucky you snow. As if that would ever happen with me, lol.

Omen I have no idea how people can go through all if pregnancy and not buy a single pair of maternity anything. I'm trying, but only cause I lost 60lbs before getting pregnant and we were trying so I saved some things to help cut down on cost. I'm praying they will take me at least into my 3rd trimester. Then I can break out the dresses I saved which will work cause they just flow over the belly.


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay for finding the keys and been able to get out of the house.

Hope you can empty your self no doubt

Omi love the pics you are going to have a nice big pregnant bump, with my twins a was really small but not this time I'm excited about having a big bump


----------



## NatalieBelle

All of my jeans still fit, but I have the problem of. A belt is to tight, but no belt my pants are to loose around the waist D: No happy mediums. Bra's on the other hand :( I need all new ones. Huff, Soon I'll need to probably just sew some elastic bands around my pants :D


----------



## Jesss123

Woah, lovely bumps! I need to take some more pictures of mine!

My u/s has been rescheduled for the 23rd November :dohh: Stupid keys. Well annoyed! I'm gonna be really far ahead then too :dohh: At least 14/15 weeks! At least.. bah.

Feeling pretty crappy. Still very sick & got heartburn that doesn't seem to want to go away at all. It started yesterday morning and it just doesn't go. Although I can eat a little more in the evenings now which is nice. Sickness is still there, it's actually worse, but in the evenings, it seems to ease off a little and as much as I didn't have the appetite, I managed to eat a bowl of soup for dinner!


----------



## No Doubt

Jess, sorry about the u/s. Hopefully this means the sickness is backing off now that you're going into 2nd tri. Fxd for that!


----------



## raelynn

Jess - I'll be right there with you on the late appointments. I don't have my next one until Nov 28 but I should get a scan with the genetic testing on the 19th.

Starting to feel a bit better yesterday and today. I'm hoping that means MS is going away as I get closer to 2nd Tri. No puking for 2 days now :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Rae - glad you have been feeling better :) My genetic testing is on the 20th.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks MissA! Hopefully we have good news on the genetic scans!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you feel better rae!

Wonderful news! I most definately heard the heartbeat. It was actually in the same place as I thought yesterday only it lasted longer, not as long as I would have liked, but long enough to distinguish and for it to pick up on the doppler. It read in at 162. And yes, I definitely have an active sprout cause I made sure to keep a steady hand today, lol. I was able to hear it twice. So freaking geeked!


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay for a heart beat

Sorry you have to wait longer for your scan Jess I know I would be upset to.

We I am starting to feel lots better and spotting is almost gone (finger crossed) and decided to bake some scones for the hubby for lunch just waiting for him to come home and help with my rabbit as he died in the night


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Natalie!!! :hi: Congrats! How are you feeling?

Jess - so sorry you didn't get to go to your scan :-( I think I'd have climbed out the window! I hate those doors that you have to lock/open with a key from the inside, they really freak me out! Hate the thought of being locked in and unable to get out... (and your story today proves that it happens!!)

Wow Omi, that's a fab bump! I'm very jealous! Although it must be hard to hide...Have you announced your news or do you have to try and cover it up?! I'm still in my usual jeans but I have noticed that one particular pair that I usually need a belt for now no longer needs one so yay!!

Kathy - delighted things are moving ahead for you! :D 

Rae - hope you continue to feel better! :thumbup:

NoDoubt - yay for feeling the heartbeat! :dance:

Two - how are you doing today?

I'd say I'll be with you all for the late appointments! At the moment I'm waiting for a letter from the hospital with the date of my scan - supposed to be at 12 weeks but I was so late organising it that I'd be very surprised if they manage to fit me in then!

Right, I'm absolutely shattered now girlies so must head for my bed! :sleep: Talk tomorrow!


----------



## Jesss123

No doubt, yey for the heartbeat! :D I seem to be able to find the HB now anytime I like. Even after I ate, with or without a full bladder. It even works when I sit at the PC. LO is a lot higher up now so I think that's why! It's still a very fast heartbeat and my doc always laughs at me and says it's a girl!

I'm annoyed about the scan, I had a right go at OH :haha: but I can't do anything about it now. We couldn't even get out of the window as only the top of our windows open (stupid new windows :dohh:) and neither I or OH would even fit through.

Glad everyone is doing well here! We're all almost in second tri! :D :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - So glad you found the heartbeat. I've consistently found mine in the same place each time but you are right, it is very easy to lose it! Just the slightest twist and it goes away or sometimes I guess the baby moves and I lose it too. Still love hearing it though!

I told my boss I'm pregnant today since we had a meeting to go over stuff anyway and it was just easier to do it when we had some privacy. Very excited I don't have to keep it a secret anymore :)


----------



## almosthere

LOL thanks snow-I pooped twice today, what a treat!! HAHA!!!

I am SO EXCITED!!! Purchased maternity jeans from Gap-very sexy jeans actually-skinny legs, and 30% off!! Still a bit pricey, but they are SO cozy. They even had a belly to try on with mat. shirts-I looked so rediculous pregnant!!! LOL I bet it will be better with a natural big bump. I am totally noticing my bump now-feels great to not only feel pregnant, but to start looking pregnant too! I bet I will have a super cute little bump by 14 weeks!

Jess-so sorry-I remember with my IVF cycle ready to start stimming then realizing I did not have the pen to insert my med and needle into...I was very very upset about it delaying my pregnancy-but it all turned out wonderfully!!! Just think on the positive side-you will get to see baby more developed and maybe moving more when you go, even if its only by a few days =)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow alot has happened on here today, jess.. sorry about your scan. 
i also am having lots of bloat i feel like im 6 months already. we had to do lots of errands today like getting our vehicle breaks done and such. long day. finished my homework and now time to relax.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey Girls!
I've been searching through youtube for any yoga/pilates prenatal videos... Found a few that have some great comments so though I'd share in case any of you are interested! 

The very first one is a video showing poses to avoid, thought I'd include it just to be safe! At the moment I'm downloading them from youtube so I can watch them on the tv instead :D Looking forward to starting! :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cay1gIYcIwk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOHFE3huhOQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSFobwvQTg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M7X73qN-b0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiSp9fnekZc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6u-fmChd7s&feature=relmfu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFm21ugI--I&feature=relmfu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpP0CvqU1h8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COMo8HUswA0&feature=relmfu


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops!! Wasn't expecting the actual videos to show in the post, just meant to post the links!! :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Broody this is great thanks. I still haven't been able to find a preggo yoga DVD. Maybe I will find one today while shopping, hut if not this is a great alternative!


----------



## GettingBroody

No problem, I'm just a cheapskate at heart!!:haha: The Pilates one in particular looks really good - its an hour long and looks like one you'd buy! Now I just have to get an exercise ball and maybe some straps!


----------



## GettingBroody

Just noticed we're at 100 pages and nearly 1000 posts!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

Well then I will be on the lookout for a ball today then, lol. I have straps from my workout videos I was doing before I got pregnant.

I found Thumper again this morning, relatively in the same spot...a little lower. And this time I was able to listen for a while. Hubby finally heard too. It was kind of cool cause my hb is so loud and hers is so soft you could kind of hear both at the same time but then I tried to really zone in on here and it worked. So happy about that!


----------



## GettingBroody

:dance:


----------



## almosthere

thanks broody! and woohoo no doubt-how exciting!


----------



## No Doubt

I had a wonderful day today. I went to the 70% off sale and found a crib and chester for $699. I have to wait and see about the dresser, but I may decide to not get the dresser anyawy. We are on our way...so excited. Once the big stuff is out of the way we can focus on the little stuff over the next 4 months along with daycare, then I can relax the last 2, which is my plan when I'm too big and uncomfortable to want to do anything, lol.


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like a good plan no doubt! I aslready found the crib of my dreams it is white and has an awesome shape to it but is 699 and dh and I feel like that is a bit pricey but I still want it! Hoping my mom might buy us a big gift or pitch in :) she loves shopping for me so when baby comes oh boy she will bring lots for us I'm sure!


----------



## No Doubt

I don't think that's pricey for a crib. The trick is to get in on a sale though. See if that place had any sales coming up and then wait for that.


----------



## almosthere

this is a new crib so not sure when it will be on sale-but no room for baby nursery stuff yet in our condo-we won't buy until next year! FX it goes on salee!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies how is everyones weekend going? 

The spotting has definitely gone now Yay but now have a head cold. Always something so I'm spending the day lounging in bed watching tv. 

As for cribs I decided to buy one the other day as it's the 4 in 1 one that I wanted $800 down to $400 so I could not miss it as it probably wouldn't come around again.


----------



## GettingBroody

Great news about the spotting Two!! 

Yay for getting bargains too! So exciting to start buying cribs etc! :dance: Almost, fx'd yours will be on sale in the new year! I can't wait to start setting up the nursery!!

Afm, fell asleep on the couch yesterday evening and woke up with the most awful gas pains... Went walking around the house to try to get it moving and when it did....!!! I'd say ye'd all have heard me in your various countries if ye'd been listening!!:haha: Instant pain relief! Was very glad I wasn't out in public somewhere!!:blush:

Heading off today to buy a small second-hand trailer so that when we go on holidays or away on trips the dogs can go in the boot (it's an estate car), the baby and some stuff can go in back seat and the rest can go in trailer. Usually the dogs travel in the boot (trunk!) anyway but we often move them to back seat when we're going away because it's easier to fit the luggage in the boot. Don't want to put the dogs into the back seat with the baby though - they're very good in the car and normally just sleep but if they saw another dog they might get excited and jump around a bit and don't want them accidentally stepping on him/her in an effort to look out the window!

What has everyone else got planned for the day?!


----------



## NGRidley

Reading your posts I now feel better about crib shopping already!!
I was planning things to put on my registry the last couple days, and I think I have picked things out.
I found out that my dad had bought my sister her crib, change table and dresser (she is due in January), so I hope I am as lucky!!! :)

Had my doctors appointment earlier this week. Found out that at my 9+6 US that I was measuring 9+1. They wanted to change my due date to June 5 which I know isn't accurate, because I know when i O'd and when we BD so its kinda impossible.
My doctor because of this is changing it from May 31 to June 1.


----------



## OmiOmen

GettingBroody, I am there with you on the gas pains. I have had them for weeks now and by the end of the night my 'bump' has doubled in size from having bloating on top of it.

Our furniture will be Ikea so my nursery budget is probably tiny compared to a lot of peoples on here. I have noticed that Americans seems to spend a lot more on a crib than people in the UK do though. I have a full 'vegetable patch' theme nursery planned and have now moved on to making a list of the cloth nappies we will buy.

My scan is in 8 days and it feels like this I going to be a long week! I am nervous about it and am finding the waiting is getting hard now.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies was wondering if any of you lady's have had a few good days with less nausea ect. And then it just randomly comes back with a vengeance? I'm sitting here in bed and all I want to do is throw up as my tummy won't stop turning... it's the worst feeling


----------



## OmiOmen

I didn't throw up for about 5 days and only had mild nausea and then suddenly I spent 40 minutes throwing up.


----------



## No Doubt

Almost I think you have a good chance at getting the crib on sale. The lady told me they are doing another sale come march like this one, so I wouldn't fret about that.

Two, glad to hear everything is better. The nausea has back off quite a bit, but it does come back every now and then.

Broody I know what you mean about the gas pain. And it seem like when I have to pee I can really feel it cause things are moving around in there, lol. I was in public yesterday, but it was moving so I had to just deal, but it finally moved later when I got home. Normally dogs are pretty good with babies and are very careful around them. They know they are babies...even of the human kind, lol. But I understand. I know my older two will be ok, but my youngest is so rambunctious I'm not taking any chances. She's just playful. To be honest my oldest is probably the only one I'll allow to lay next to her cause she's very maternal and the only one I've had an opportunity to see with babies and small children.

Ng I can't believe they would only move it one day, they should have just left it, lol. I think my doc is just leave mine where it is although like you know I know that's wrong cause if when I Oed and we bded, but we will see.

Omen I was wondering if anyone was doing cloth nappies. I'm thinking about doing that, but have to educate myself as I know nothing about how. My mom said she had to use cloth with me cause I was break out in a rash with anything disposable.

AFM, my hubbs left this morning for 4 days for a conference in Texas. A little sad about that. I'll miss him and now I wish I never would have been ok with him going. But it's work so I guess so...blah. Might get out a bit today, but we will see. Might just stay home and relax.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have my crib, change table and dresser in my amazon cart now for under $700 with free shipping. I found that they were they cheapest for the set that I want.

Broody - I hear you about the gas pains:haha: I am going to a family get together for hubby's little cousin. I think she is going to be 5?

Two - so glad that the spotting has stopped:thumbup: Watching anything good on TV lately?

Nodoubt - hopefully the time will fly by and he will be home before you know it! I always miss my hubby whenever he goes away, but when he gets back we have the best time because we both realize how much we need eachother :)


----------



## OmiOmen

No Doubt said:


> ....Omen I was wondering if anyone was doing cloth nappies. I'm thinking about doing that, but have to educate myself as I know nothing about how. My mom said she had to use cloth with me cause I was break out in a rash with anything disposable....

We tired using them with DS but he was tiny and everything leaked and I got too frustrated to carry on with them. But we are going to try again this time. Our nappy budget is higher than last time so hopefully that will help a bit and we are only going for pockets and AIO's this time except the newborn stage when we might try flat terries with wraps (so we can make them fit if we have another small baby). I have a pintrest board set up to keep track of which ones I want to buy.


----------



## GettingBroody

Looks like we're all suffering a bit from gas then!!!! :haha:

Omi - my parents still have my cot from when I was a baby so I'm taking that. Otherwise I would definitely be going to ikea too. We've spent so much on the ivf to actually get the baby here that we're going to be looking at money saving options on everything else! We spent our baby fund on the actual baby!:haha: There's a very good site for second-hand items here (we got our trailer on that today) so I'm scouring it everyday for the buggy I want. There are loads of the double version of the same buggy for sale but no singles - hoping that one comes up soon!!!

Two - definitely finding my nausea comes and goes, although I've yet to actually be sick thank god!!! Tiredness varies everyday too - yesterday I was absolutely wiped!!!

NGR - that's strange about your EDD. Do you want me to change it on the first page?

NoDoubt - yeah, I'm not worried about the dogs hurting the baby because they're nearly 8 now so they're generally quite calm but if they were all together in such a small space like the backseat I would worry about an accidental paw on the baby's face or something. Better safe than sorry!! Hope the time passes quickly for you until dh comes home!

Omi - hope your wait for your scan passes quickly too. I think the nearer these things come the more we worry....

Feeling a bit achey and stiff today so going to go try one of the yoga videos now!!! :D

Edit: NoDoubt - I'm also considering cloth nappies but haven't reached a decision yet!!


----------



## almosthere

No doubt-4 days will pass fast, enjoy your alone time at home-movies in bed! lol

Omi and broody sorry you are also having gas pains-my doctor says it is from constipation-I just bought 90 calorie fiber one bars-not crazy about the taste but hey if they do the job! ouch i am having pains right now ughhh it happens a lot if I have to poo or if the poo does not want to come out bleh lol

two-so glad the stopping has stopped for you!

ngr-glad your doctor listened and did not change it to the 5th, kind of silly changing it by one day huh? but hey if it is more accurate then I am sure its a good thing! I love May and June-I am a late June baby!

afm beeling a bit dizzy since waking up-my sundays consist of doing 2 loads of laundry at my moms since I do not like to pay to use the laundry on the first floor of my condo. can't wait for a house so i can do laundrey at home!! lol Then birthday shopping for DH and my sister with my mom since we are celebrating the birthdays together next saturday-I have been working about 44 hours a week ,sometimes 46 or 48, so I happily took off my babysitting shift next weekend hehe....so excited to have a full weekend off for once!


----------



## almosthere

oh and great deal on your nursery set miss A wow!! =)


----------



## OmiOmen

I think my gas pains are from constipation too. I am having some more fig syrup tonight before bed, it helps but it tastes really gross. My diet is pretty much small amount of carbs at the moment and add the iron from the pregnacare and it is not wonder I guess. To be honest weeks ago I had a mild case of hemorrhoids from it! I thought that only happened at the end of pregnancy and even then i never had it when I had DS.


----------



## GettingBroody

Just spent the last hour discovering the fun of pinterest! Anyone else on it and wanna be friends so we can see each others nursery/baby finds?!


----------



## almosthere

I love pintrest! Lol and has anyone gained weight this pregnancy then lost some of the weight gained? I dropped a couple pounds since my ms lessened as I haven't had to eat more to make me feel better so I started at 102 pre pregnancy then up to 107.8 then back down to 106.8...crazy! Lol now I feel like my bump is going away and that maybe its more of bloat and consitpation


----------



## No Doubt

I have to go check out this pinterest. I've heard of it, but haven't been on there ever. I honestly thought it was like an online photobook, but clearly there's more to it.

AFM, I'm having a lazy day and am doing some online shopping. I bought the bedding on Amazon this morning! Can't wait for that to get here! I included a pic.
 



Attached Files:







bedding.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sw33tp3a

GettingBroody said:


> Just spent the last hour discovering the fun of pinterest! Anyone else on it and wanna be friends so we can see each others nursery/baby finds?!

pm me and i can add you.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

No doubt- that is adorable...
i noticed alot of you are buying stuff already.. are any of you gonna have a baby shower?
i hope to have since we have nothing from our previous two children except a hand down bassinet that is antique and my dad refinished it.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies!

I find when I am constipated that I have the gas pains. I def have had to take Gas-X a few times this PG already! My constipation comes and goes. And there for my little bump comes and go with it. And my weight goes up and down as I go poo too...

I have pinterest and would love to be anyones friend. I however, have my my baby stuff under a secret board and no can see it yet. Only our parents know that I am PG so I am keeping it secret for another month or so when I do my announcement. Then I will make it open to the public to view... PM me girls and I'll give ya my profile link...

Speaking of announcements - anyone doing anything special? The little shoes seem to be quite popular these days. I have a few ideas but aren't sure what I am going to do yet. I need to start thinking though bc I def plan on doing one!

We plan to go crib shopping over Christmas break. I am going to try to find one that isn't too high and easy for me to lean in and out of. I am short (5'1") so not all cribs will be the right height so I need to look around in person 1st before making a decision. I want to get the lifetime crib, tall dresser and a short dresser for the changing table. Going to try to keep the budget under $2k.

I am not really worried about my dog with the baby. She truly is the most gentlest dog ever. She is so lazy too. She's been around babies and does great. I do worry about my parents dog though but they live 11 hrs away in my hometown that I grew up in...

I still haven't gotten any nausea at all and def haven't gotten sick so I am not a good one to ask about it coming and going bc it just never came at all for me!

Got a baby bargain yesterday at Target - they had some baby spoons on mega clearance for $3. They came in a pack of 2 and I bought 3 packs. These are them: https://www.booninc.com/products/Swap/297. I also got a stuffed animal that has a music box in it that plays the same song as a stuffed animal I had as a child.

My NT scan/bloods is Friday AM. I am so excited to see baby again on the screen! So excited!


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks!

I don't know if I'm having a shower or not. Stuff like that never works out for me. Not to mention, the big stuff I want to get myself. I don't want someone else picking out furniture. If I do have a shower it will be for stuff like bottle warmers, diapers, wipes...stuff that I can use like a breast pump if need be. After the bedding and furniture is delivered I just need the saying for the walls and we won't be getting anything else. Hubbs mom is already shopping for clothing so I know I don't have to worry about that. The few people that know I'm pregnant ask what the baby is gonna wear and I'm just like a onsie until they are old enough...I mean seriously, where are they going when they are first born. I'm sure I will get a few prices of clothing, but I'm not going overboard.

Speaking of, do any of you plan on breast feeding? I do. I always worry what if I can't go it or Thumper doesn't latch on.


----------



## snowflakes120

I will be having a shower. Because all my family lives 11 hours away, we will have to fly in one way and rent a mini-van to bring all the stuff back to our house. This is what we did for my bridal shower and it worked out good. 

I am only picking up stuff that I see on clearance and things that are meaningful to me in some sort of way. I have already started the registry under a fake name for now and then when it comes closer and we know the sex and I can go finish things up - I will change it over to my real name. 

I plan to try to breastfeed as I know it is best (and it is free afterall!)- I worry bc I am very small chested - 32A - that I won't be able to provide enough for the baby. I want to go to some lactation classes that the hospital offers to learn more about it as I don't know much at all.


----------



## TwoRdue

I love pinterest... 

No doubt hope you enjoy relaxing and been able to get out is great to.

MissA how are you feeling? Not to much to watch and getting rather board with the rest I am on but tonight will be a early night as I'm a big gray's anatomy and private practice fan lol so that's me in
bed tonight 

As for cloth nappies I say not for me, the hubby and I are going to go with disposable. 

Hope all your gas pains go soon.x


----------



## raelynn

Almost - I gained a couple pounds and then lost it all plus more once morning sickness hit. I've been reading it is ok because baby will take what it needs from you plus the prenatal nutrients. Hopefully 2nd tri will be better for us!

snowflakes - I also need to check out the height of cribs since I'm 5'2. There are a lot I can't easily reach over.

I have pinterest too but my baby stuff is all on a secret board for now too until we tell everyone. Probably will be sometime after Thanksgiving when everyone will know.

I think we'll probably end up having a shower since our family is super excited about spoiling baby. I figure we'll probably get most of the big stuff ahead of time though like the furniture. I didn't even think about Ikea but that is a great idea to look for some cheaper furniture options. I saw a really cute idea on pinterest where they transformed a bookshelf into a little closed to hang baby clothes by removing shelves and adding tension rods.


----------



## No Doubt

You ladies should look into cribs that have a curved front to help with getting baby in and out of the crib.


----------



## OmiOmen

Snowflakes, don't worry about your breast-size and breastfeeding because that will not effect it. The best advice I can give is read up on it a LOT. Almost every reason I have heard people say that "can't" breastfeed I personally went though and some things I have never heard of too and what got me through it was reading that it I all about sticking with it. I BF'ed my son and had a lot of hard times but I managed it so will be BF'ing again. 

I love Pintrest, I have so many baby boards now. I have four different nursery boards alone (although have settled on one now). https://pinterest.com/omi85/

I won't be having a baby shower, they are not very common in the UK still.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt my crib is a bassinet, a cot, a bed and a chair all in one so that way I can get the Bubs use to been in a bed before we by a bigger one.

I want a baby shower but will see


----------



## No Doubt

Two I have never heard of one of those. You will have to post a pic.


----------



## Jesss123

Hello ladies, sorry I've been quiet, I've had the worst MS wave yet. It's been lasting a few days and not going so I've been in bed all day, sipping teas!

You're certainly not wasting your time :haha: The amount of new posts is crazy :thumbup:

Good luck with your scans everyone, hope all goes well and you get to see your LO again/for the first time! :cloud9: I'm dreadfully awaiting my scan. I can't believe I have to wait two weeks for it just because OH lost our bloody keys :dohh:

Yey for all the shopping too! I'm starting our shopping on Friday, 16th November! Payday :happydance: 

We have found a new place too! A lovely 2 bedroom house, with a lovely garden, tonnes of space! I already have ideas for the nursery :winkwink:

We will be buying our crib/cot, changing table and a nice wardrobe for the room shortly after we move. Although as we will be moving first week of December (more than likely, might be a little earlier or a week later :dohh:) I don't know whether I'll want to buy anything before Christmas, I might wait for our January sales here in the UK as prices really dramatically drop then! Anyway, me and OH agreed that by the end of January, we want our nursery finished (furniture, paint & decoration wise) then we'll have all the little things to get. Nappies, wipes, clothes, breast pump and all the other little things! Of course, me being me, I'm gonna start getting all the small things already, haha, one or two extra boxes when we're gonna be moving aren't gonna make a difference! :happydance: I've seen a few teddies and toys I want to buy next week, some weaning bits and pieces, some teething bits. We're gonna be buying everything we'll need up until the baby is 3/4 months and then buy the rest when she finally arrives (OH decided it's a girl and her name is gonna be Lily!). I have a whole checklist of things to buy so we'll slowly be crossing things off there as of next week :happydance:

As for the baby shower.. we don't really have them here in the UK. I've been to one in my life and that was a friend from Canada! My family are just gonna buy things and post them to us.

Nappy wise.. we're not gonna try cloth nappies - tried them with my nephew and personally didn't like them. OH isn't keen on them either so disposables it is..

Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we will most likely start shopping more for things when we know what the sex is. 

snowflakes- as you get further along your cup size will get bigger and as you start to breast feed the first day or two after baby is born your milk will come in. the first day its just clear colostrum i think its called that comes out and then it gets more heavier and creamier. and your breast will get more bigger then also. you will do great just dont get discouraged. 

i have my first appointment on tuesday and i will find out how far exactly i actually am. i feel kinda in limbo with yall since everyone has had a doc appointment already. i would have tested way earlier but with PCOS i just figured it was gonna be a long cycle again. so who nows lol. i keep feeling movements all over though so it is weird. not sure if im loosing my mind at times.


----------



## TwoRdue

https://www.trademe.co.nz/baby-gear/cots-bassinets/cots/auction-531937683.htm

This is sort of like the one that I have brought


----------



## almosthere

cute crib no doubt I really enjoy the curvature in the back! 

as for diapers/nappies lol i am doing disposable! 

so jealous some of you get a 12 week scan...I only get doppler...still disappointed about that...hmmm

and as for a baby shower I am 99 percent sure I will as this is my first and my mom will be so excited she will probably want to throw it all! =)


----------



## No Doubt

Oh no I didn't get that crib. I got the bearing set...the tweety bumper, comforter, sheet, and dust ruffle. I got a different crib set.


----------



## almosthere

ohh hehhe there is my pregnancy brain kicking in! The set is cute too!! =)


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, Omi you do have lots of boards!:thumbup:

Snowflakes - is your baby board still secret? Sorry if you've already said - don't have the energy to go reading back!

My address is https://pinterest.com/derialc1


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm an obsessive list maker so Pintrest appeals to me. :haha: It can be really useful though, for example when family ask what DS might like for Christmas I can send them the board with toys he should like on it. Plus, when I go and buy the nursery I am just going to print the board off and tick it off as I go around Ikea.


----------



## GettingBroody

Good plan!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

12 weeks today!! So exciting. Woke up with a headache and kind of stuffy head, so I'm taking what I like to call a "Julie day" and staying home.


----------



## OmiOmen

I'v being suffering with the headaches a lot the past few weeks. Today it is threatening to become a full on migraine at some point again. I am glad the nausea and vomiting have calmed down for me a bit now but I do wish they were not replaced with constant headaches.


----------



## almosthere

congrats walker!! can't wait to be a plum with you!! and your in 2nd tri, wahoo!!!! 

omi-sorry you woke up icky-I actually feel similar with the headache and stuffy head feeling-really wish I had today off for veterans day!! i just have to get through a full week then the weekend then only half a week next week!!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yeah, I think it's a combination of hormones, low iron (can't wait to see the hematologist on Wednesday), and not drinking enough water. Trying to guzzle it down today!


----------



## Jesss123

Walker, congratulations on your 12 week mark!! :happydance: Welcome to 2nd tri! ;)

AFM, I wish this vomiting and nausea would just piss off. I'm getting more and more fed up with this, glad LO is doing ok but this doesn't seem to be going anywhere, infact, the last 3/4 days have been the worst out of the whole pregnancy. I can only stomach warm water (which is disgusting btw!!) and nothing else. Doctors decided to put me on IV with fluids at home.. so I'm waiting for doc to arrive. :(

How is everyone doing? We're almost all in the second trimester now!! How are your symptoms girls? :)


----------



## No Doubt

Happy 2nd tri to those who are there.

Jess I'm glad they are giving you the IV. Maybe that will help curb the all the nausea and vomiting. I always felt better after eating something.


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm being a negative nervous nelly today. My 12 week NT scan is on Friday. I am having a slight freak out. I am beyond worried and scared today that we are going to go and something is going to be wrong. Like the baby isn't developing properly or something like that. I am an emotional mess today. I cried to hubby earlier today bc I am so worried and scared. I know I am able to find the HB on the doppler whenever I want but that doesn't mean that baby is growing or anything. I find my belly looking the exact same (so in my eyes that means baby isn't getting bigger) and I haven't had one ounce of nausea or MS. I can't help but think that something is wrong with baby. Help. How am I going to get through this week. I can't find my positivity at all today...


----------



## No Doubt

Snow, I was just like you and balled my eyes out to the mw and that's the only reason she even gave me a scan early. I went in and everything was perfect. Besides if baby quit growing, I'm sure you wouldn't find a heartbeat either. Usually there are tell tale signs of that happening and you don't have any. Intact everything sounds good for you and don't worry about not getting bigger. I had a friend who was small and pregnant and she said she pretty much looked the same until she was about 7 months, so you are fine. This is the time that baby is growing rapidly, per my preg tracker, and has just come out of there little cubby behind the pelvic bone, also per my tracker. You are gonna pop in no time hunny and when you go in and have the scan everything will be perfect.


----------



## Christie2011

Snow - I am still symptomless and don't look at all pregnant. I had a scan at 6 weeks and then 8 weeks and LO was doing great. I am sure yours is too. I've scheduled another independent scan for 12 weeks, not with my dr. Since I have seen my OB yet, I don't know when they plan on doing any scans so for $40 and piece of mind I'm getting one on my own.

I've decided that until my body tells or indicates to me otherwise. I'm going to assume my LO is doing fine. No use in worrying over something I can't change. It won't do me or my LO any good.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh Snowflakes:hugs:
Try not to worry I 'm sure everything is fine. I think your worrying is a pretty good pregnancy symptom! I agree with nodoubt - there would not be a heartbeat if the baby stopped growing. I have my NT scan a week from tomorrow. Please let me know everything about it on Friday :)


----------



## lilbabywalker

Am I in my second trimester? I'm confused about when it begins.


----------



## Jesss123

For most it's 12 weeks, for some it's 13 - so that week 12 fully ends. I'd say you're in second tri!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Woohoo! Another question. I haven't had a drop of caffeine since TTC, but these headaches are making me think of having some tea. I know it's a small amount, but I feel worried! It should be fine, right? Especially this far along?


----------



## No Doubt

You should be fine walker. They say no more than a cup a day in early pregnancy and with you being in second tri you should be ok. Just don't overdo it. I eat chocolate how which has caffeine in it have throughout this pregnancy, just in small doses...a few kisses a day, so I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i woke up also with a migraine, and my ears were hurting bad. i took my mother to her doctors appntmnt. and all the smells from people walking past i would get nausea. it was weird. im excited to go to my docs appointment in morning so ready to make sure all is ok and see how far along i am exactly. today im sure is gonna go very slow.


----------



## TwoRdue

I was told that you can have two to three cups of tea a day, I have about two. My sister would have two pots oif tea first thing in the morning then more through out the day (To much to me) but all her kiddys are fine


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have hot tea in order to warm up every evening lately its been getting really cold in vegas.


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm sure you'll be fine Walker - the caffeine limit is 200mg/day... There's a list of the caffeine amounts in everyday food/drinks back on page 5 if you wanna have a look.

Afm, absolutely and totally exhausted today so can't write much. Work was such a struggle. Must really go to bed now but can't work up the energy to get up off the couch! :sleep: Talk to you all tomor...


----------



## No Doubt

Aww poor broody...you were too tired to finish your part word, lol. I know what you mean about not being able to get off the couch. I fall asleep on the chase every night around 7 or 7:30, sleep for a few hours then go to bed, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

Its good to know that I am not alone with been tied, I have afternoon nap most days and as the OH like to have a hot drink with me before we go to sleep we both jump in bed at 8.30 with a cuppa and watch a little tv before sleep time


----------



## almosthere

hope the iv helps jess

snow i am a worrier too-took a hpt last night...yup, and still pregnant! LOL i just needed reassurance since i do not have any symptoms really other than just feeling sick on and off...

so tn i feel horrible, headache, pukey, tired, dizzy, chills...yick :/


----------



## raelynn

Snowflakes - I'm the same way! My NT scan is next Monday and I'm freaking out a bit about it. Hoping everything is fine since its been a while since we actually saw the baby.

Almost - I'm also trying to count down until next week. I really need a little break! Plus, we'll finally be telling everyone around Thanksgiving so that is exciting!

My MS is definitely better but after 2 days of feeling awesome this weekend, I'm now back to feeling pukey. It isn't as bad as it was before but my stomach still gets upset very easily. Thinking about going out and buying a veggie tray this week since my salad today tasted amazing and finally settled my tummy a little. I also had to go to the lab for my pregnancy bloodwork (since my OB doesn't do blood work there). They took 7 vials! Crazy - wonder what all they are looking for.


----------



## OmiOmen

My headache turned into a full on migraine again yesterday. I am so sick of them. I am a full-time mature student trying to do my dissertation and I am also a full-time mum (DH works nights and looks after DS the few hours I am in class, but doesn't help out to get work done) and adding migraines to that and I am not getting the work done that needs doing. :nope:

You can have 4 cups of instant coffee a day, less if it is fresh, so you should be fine. I personally switch my 1-2 cups a day for decaf.

I am really worried about my scan on Monday too. My first MC was a MMC thatI found out about at the 12 week scan and ever since I have found going for a scan really sad and scary. I am hoping that feeling bad is a good sign though...I felt okay with my first two pregnancies and awful when I had DS.


----------



## TwoRdue

Omi sorry about the headaches you are having, do you get low blood pressure? Maybe more water may help? I drink plenty of water though and still get a headache but not like yours so I hope you feel better soon. As for been worried about your scan is so natural and even more so after a loss, I lost my twins at almost 18 weeks (my water ruptured) and I keep hearing people say that I will feel heaps better once in second tri but I no I will be just as worried at every scan and worry about every little thing... wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months.x


----------



## OmiOmen

No, my blood pressure is normal at the moment. I am high-risk for pre-eclampsia so they like to check it quite a bit. Although the really frequent checks will not start until after 20 weeks. I drink loads of water too. I am prone to stress headaches when not pregnant and with deadline approaching I would normally get some so I am thinking somehow pregnancy is making them worse. When DH can help out I know about a 2 hour nap helps them but I am not getting anything done. 

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I do not think you feel better in the second trimester when you are worried anyway. I never made it that far with my first 2 pregnancies and I was still a nervous wreck the whole pregnancy when I had my son.


----------



## TwoRdue

I hope you can get some rest and feel better


----------



## lilbabywalker

Gassy and a stomach ache this morning, but I'm powering through breakfast since I need to keep a food journal for the next couple days!


----------



## almosthere

woke up and no headache glad i did not take tylenol last night for it...but feel super underslept and tired and just sick ughhh perhaps I will take friday off if i continue to feel icky!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks ladies. Glad I'm not alone in afraid of the scan on Friday.

Well, I woke up with the headache today. I am going to try to guzzle down some water and hope that will make it better. If not, then I will take some Tylenol.

I can't wait to have a nice 4 day weekend next week. Although MIL is driving in for the holiday weekend so it's not like I'll really be able to chill. I'll be having to entertain. Ugh. Thanksgiving really is my fav holiday! 

Is it nap time yet??


----------



## No Doubt

I woke up the same way walker and I slept straight through the night for nine hours so had to pee really bad. I was so uncomfortable and in a bit of pain. I felt like a turtle in its back trying to get out of bed, but felt better once I went to the bathroom.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yeah (TMI), but I felt better after some diarrhea this morning (sorry, ladies)! My husband had a 24-hour flu last week, and I'm nervous it's going to hit me now! 

I dreamed I told my boss I was pregnant last night (she's my age, and just had a baby in September - as a matter of fact, the same week I got pregnant), and all she said was "You don't have enough time off for that." Ha!

Which is funny, cause I was looking forward to telling her (and I know she'll be happy), but now I'm nervous!

:wacko:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

walker.. thats funny what dreams do to us. 
and being pregnant seems to bring dreams on full swing for me like bad ones and outthere ones. 
i couldnt sleep very well last night i was to nervous about my appointment today, an excited cant wait type one. and ready to see the ultrasound. :) 

Omi-sorry about the headaches i know those too well, mine are usually come with a earache as well. 

gotta get the kids ready for school and get part of my thesis paper written for my class before my appointment talk to you ladies later.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Told my boss over the phone (she's still on maternity leave)! She was excited, of course. :) My heart was pounding like crazy and I was kind of shaking, though!


----------



## Christie2011

I had my first appointment with the MW today. I don't know what I was expecting, but I feel let down. Not much went on during this appointment. She gave me a bunch of papers to read, much the same my fertility clinic gave me. What to do/not to do etc. She gave me paperwork to go get bloodwork done, we listened to the heartbeat for a second and then done. I guess much the same is expected for the next appointment in 5 weeks, but she'll check protien levels then too and begin to measure my growth. Hopefully I'll have something for her to measure by then.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol walker. I had a dream last night that my coworker was preggo, but in reality she doesn't want kids. I told her about my dream and she was like "and you were the only on excited" lol. She cracks me up.

Sorry about everyone not feeling well.

Christie I wasn't expecting much at my first appt and that's pretty much all they did. I just didn't hear the hb cause I was only 4 weeks or so, but everything else I think is pretty standard. Even now nothing really goes on at them but a lot of talking and how do you feel and what not. I think they just like to check in once a month to be sure of everything.


----------



## almosthere

Snowflake I am so with you on that 4 day weekend I actually have a half day too so 4.5 days off...praise! Lol I am so excited although just trying to get through this super slow work week feeling sick and all. 

I agree with apts at least w my second which was first ob prenatal apt it was so boring and long lol but I think my doppler apt will be much more fun nxt week! Oh yea headache is back ughh


----------



## Jesss123

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well!

im stuck at hospital again so don't have time to read through everything and reply! Sorry!
I hope I get out of this bloody place soon!!


----------



## raelynn

I feel the same about the appointments. Nothing exciting is going on. At least the RE would scan me each time. Now it is just pee in this cup and lets talk about how things are going. Seems a bit repetitive and unnecessary :shrug:


----------



## TwoRdue

Jess will they give you a scan while they are there?

Well had another scan today and baby was happy jumping around with a heart rate of 163 :) I have another scan next week for my 12 week yay then specialist appointment follows a few day later


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you're stuck at the hospital again Jess, hope that all goes well.

Two, so glad to hear of your scan! And yay for another one next week!

AFM I told hubbs he could announce the pregnancy. I told him that I really think for me it's fear of announcing then something going wrong and that I would never be ready to announce. I will say 12 weeks, then no, after the genetic testing, then no, after we feel movement, then no... It will be a never ending story, so I told him to put it out there and take me out of my misery, lol. He agreed that he thought I would do that. And I know announcing is way more important to him than it is to me so I said go ahead. It's out there now and I can't take it back, lol. And I'm really grateful for that actually.


----------



## TwoRdue

No Doubt I am just the same, the OH and I decided that when we got pregnant we were just going to let people no as what will be will be but every time he went to say something I always found a reason not to so next week after my scan I am going to rip it off like a bandage and put it on fb as then I should only have to say it the once...

Well my stupid cold has taken a way my sense of taste and smell and its getting me upset (hormones to) as I brought these yummy afcan caramel biscuits and I cant even taste them Grrrrrrr


----------



## Christie2011

I'm telling my parents next week. But I still haven't decided when to 'go public'. And I'm even more undecided about telling work. I'm not friends with my manager, though he'd like to believe we are, so I'm not really sure how to bring it up, or when. I work mostly with men, my profession being software engineer, so I feel a little weird randomly bringing it up to my colleague.

To announce it to my parents though I've decided to frame 4 pictures in an 8x10 frame. 5 day blast, 6w3d embie, 8w3d embie and 12w3d fetus. Across the top of the frame will be Coming Soon...Grandbaby #4. Then across the bottom Bundle of Joy Due May 31st, 2013.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok well went to the doctor, took forever to finally see him but before that. the nurse came in and said that she did the pregtest they have from my urine and that it came out negative.. Ya my jaw dropped i said no do it again... so i went with her and she did it again and big bold :bfp: i bursted into tears i told her you cant do that to people my heart broke for about 5 minutes. i cried for a half hour i would say. the doctor came in all apologetic said he had never had that happen before and was so sorry. he made the ultrasound tech come back to work just to do an emergency ultrasound for me. and it was seen as i am 4-6 weeks. so when i tested on the 31st i was barely pregnant.. baby has a strong healthy heart beat and that on my next appointment they will now more exactly how far along i am but she said for now my due date is July 28th.


----------



## almosthere

swep-so sorry to hear about the drama-that is just horrible!! glad you got a scan to make you feel better, and congrats =)


----------



## almosthere

as far as announcements-it was weird but somehow I ended up having to tell my boss (due to ivf obvi) but then to my coworkers as well..it was super awk since I hardly know them and was just like i have an announcement i am pregnant-my boss had said the other teachers caught on that i was doing ivf-no idea how they fig it out to the very detail of it-but glad it is out of the way-so parents find out on thanksgiving then friends the next evening, then dh's parents and family a month later since we are flying out to see them for xmas and new years and surprising them with my bump (hopefully I will grow more before then since I am very tiny still)!!!

christie-sounds like a great announcement idea-I am going to have a card for my parents to open =) Isn't it great us ivfers have a blast pic?! hehe


----------



## lilbabywalker

Sorry to do this here, but geez! My intestines need to chill out. Five times in one day. No fun. :(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

it does make since why i avent had morning sickness yet though so not looking forward to it though.


----------



## raelynn

I told my boss this week. We had a meeting to go over some things anyway so I brought it up at the end of that meeting since we had some privacy (I work in a cubicle where everyone can hear EVERYTHING). He was really supportive about it. Still have to tell the rest of my coworkers but not really sure how to do that, maybe at the end of a department meeting. I was so nervous telling!

My parents already know but we're going to announce to the rest of the family soon with the holidays here.


----------



## OmiOmen

TwoRdue, I am glad you had a good scan.

Sw33tp3a, that must have being really nasty to go through. :hugs: I am glad that it worked out though.

We told family (parents and sisters) a few days after we found out because we have had MC's and know we would want the support if something went wrong. DH told his boss, not sure when and I told two very close friends. I told someone I know, as in more like acquaintance, because she was questioning me about when we wanted our second child and I got the impression that she had noticed that I went from a UK 8-10 to having a 'bump' rapidly and did not want to ask out right in case I had just put weight on. :haha: This time I am not really as bothered about people finding out sooner but I'm not as eager to officially announce it either.


----------



## No Doubt

I told my dept manager the other day. He was actually really excited for me and hubbs. He's met my hubbs before, and we announced to everyone last night on FB. Hubbs mom was all to excited to get on the phone and tell everyone, lol. So that takes care of that.

Sweetpea, sorry about the ordeal hun. I would have told her to redo it too. I'm sure she didn't mean any harm as she thought it was negative, but I understand how you feel. I completely broke down at my last appt for pretty much the entire appt. They are very understanding so don't worry about it. But so glad you got some good news at the end of tlit and got to see you little snuggle bean!

Cute way of telling the fam ladies. A lady at my job is a first time grandmother and her daughter bought a Christmas card for both her parents, one saying grandma the other grandpa. She was so excited. She was so teary. She almost cried when I told her I was pregnant. She's been through this whole ordeal with me. All two years and I actually fell preggo just after her grand daughter was born. Then she almost fried again when I showed her the u/s pic, lol.


----------



## OmiOmen

No Doubt, that is a really sweet story. :flower:

I am not sure if I am going to announce it on facebook or not this time. I did announce it on facebook when I had my son and had an album with bump photos, scans and the nursery. This time I feel a bit split about the whole thing. On one hand I only have family and close friends and then a couple of old school friends on my buddy list and keep my settings really privet but on the other hand I have read so much hostility about 'social media pregnancies' that I am not sure what to do. :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Omen you can't please everybody. I say do what makes you happy and if people don't like it who cares. If it was them in your shoes they would excited and want your support. So if you want to post on Facebook I think you should. They don't have to look.


----------



## lilbabywalker

My husband is telling his coworkers today, and we're hoping to have our two closest friends over tonight or tomorrow night to tell them. I'm telling coworkers on Friday, and hope to call some of my closest friends soon. I can't WAIT to tell my sister on Saturday (on Skype, she lives in Spain), and my brother and his wife Saturday night in person!! Then, I'll be making calls to aunts and uncles till Thanksgiving, then telling the rest of the in-laws (lil baby will have four uncles on Daddy's side!) on the holiday, and FINALLY posting to Facebook. :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we announced way to early now that we now we are so early but we thought we were almost 12 weeks. so its out. so i pray we have a little healthy sticky bean.


----------



## GettingBroody

Sweetpea - I can't believe you are only 4-6 weeks along!!! That must have been a bit of a shock?! So sorry you had to go through the worry of that neg test but delighted your dr was proactive and called in somebody to do the scan so you got some answers. Did you get a photo?!

I'm wondering when to announce too. We've already told our close family and friends (and our bosses know because it was just easier to tell them when we needed time off for treatments) but it feels a bit strange telling everyone else for some reason!! :shrug: I'm kind of enjoying having a little secret from the rest of the world - not sure I want to share!! (Crazy pregnant lady talking!:haha:)


----------



## almosthere

Getting I completely agree I'm thinking of waiting for people on fb to know so not so close friends and aqauantances next year....so january the earliest think ill just post photos and see who catches on haha or a fb status not sure which


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My cat has been out of the bag. MIL asked hubby if she could tell people at like 5 weeks and he said 'sure' so she told a bunch of people, so I just said screw it and told everyone after 7weeks just so that I could be the one to tell instead of them hearing it thirdhand. I was very annoyed at first because I had wanted to wait, but what is done is done and I don't really mind now.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

GettingBroody said:


> Sweetpea - I can't believe you are only 4-6 weeks along!!! That must have been a bit of a shock?! So sorry you had to go through the worry of that neg test but delighted your dr was proactive and called in somebody to do the scan so you got some answers. Did you get a photo?!
> 
> I'm wondering when to announce too. We've already told our close family and friends (and our bosses know because it was just easier to tell them when we needed time off for treatments) but it feels a bit strange telling everyone else for some reason!! :shrug: I'm kind of enjoying having a little secret from the rest of the world - not sure I want to share!! (Crazy pregnant lady talking!:haha:)

yes i got three but they all look the same. it looks more like a smooge but it was way clearer on the ultrasound which is what matters. i cant wait till our next ultrasound next month but at that time i will be 10 weeks.


----------



## raelynn

I think I'll be doing the whole facebook update next week. Probably post something Thanksgiving related. Hubby has been wanting to stop having to hide it for a while now so I don't think I can get him to wait much longer :) He keeps wanting to post up stupid things I say because of preggo brain


----------



## almosthere

Ladies opinions needed! So today at work (I'm a preschool teacher) my coteacher knowing I was pregnant asked if I could lift a long rectangular table with her I said probably and we moved it maybe 10 feet or so then after I felt cramps and aches in my vagina and uterus I am so guilty and super worried I may miscarry as they came back tonight I know heavy lifting is not good but I didn't think it was too heavy and it wasn't like the table moved too far. Its a preschooler table so low but was kind of heavier than expected. I do get achey after lifting or doing too much physical work but the low low vaginal cramps tonight worry me :( just need reassurance no bleeding or anything...


----------



## Christie2011

Is anyone else here a vegetarian? When I told the MW she said that I should eat an egg a day. I asked about yogurt and cottage cheese. She said no, I need a 'good' protein. And that vegetarians are more prone to tearing because they don't get enough good protein. Just wondering if anyone else has heard of this or any other 'good' vegetarian protein. As egg yolk does not sit well with me and I fear that just the egg white will not be enough.


----------



## No Doubt

Almost, I think you will be fine. You may feel some cramping and pulling now anyway because this is when things are lifting up from behind your pelvic bone. I feel some pulling it seems at the beginning of every week and today I felt some as well. If there is no bleeding I don't think you should worry. Does it feel like you just may have strained something or like af cramps? If it's like what you normally feel after heavy lifting, just in the vaginal area, I wouldn't worry. You have muscles there too and they can become strained like any other.

Christie...beans are a good source of protein. What about soy? You could always ask about maybe 2 eggwhites or something like that. I'm not a vegetarian so these are the few things I know of.


----------



## Jesss123

Almost, don't worry - I got the same at about 10 weeks after lifting.. my desk. Called MW and she told me to take it easy!

Christie, I'm a vegetarian and my MW just told me to eat healthy. (i'm also lactose intolerant, allergic to seafood & mildly coeliac (yes, im lucky!) Lots of fruit (esp apples and citric fruits), vegetables that are fresh. Protein wise she told me to eat.. Almonds. There are no peanut allergies in my immediate family (parents, brothers, sisters) as well as beans, spinach and broccoli. We use quite a lot of.. everything on that list and everything is just fine. I have been told about the tearing too but she a weekly swimming session or aquanatal class should solve the problem :)


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm also a vegetarian and just doing my best to eat lots of beans, whole grains, and eggs. My midwife wasn't concerned.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Almost - I'm sure you will be fine, but no more lifting!

Christie - How about spirulina? That is safe for pregnancy and an amino packed protien. Nuts are good too.

I had some more spotting tonight. This was the first time in a long time and it was more than the first time. It just really bummed me out because I thought it had stopped. I have been having trouble breathing and my doctor said it is because I have been on rest and need to start walking to keep my heart and lungs healthy, but I am on rest from OB because of the spotting. I just have this bad feeling now. I have an appointment with OB on Monday and NT scan on Tuesday, so I hope everything is still okay...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

the doctor called me today and said he wants me to come in to get another ultrasound in two weeks so he can see how the baby is progressing, and not to worry about anything. he apologized again for yesterday. so i thought that was nice and i get to see the baby even sooner.


----------



## almosthere

MissA-I hope the spotting stops soon!

Ladies-thanks for the reassurance-I really needed it! I am a worrier in general, so now that i am pregnant after IVF I just get even more nervous and worried about things....still crampy, still slightly nervous, but feeling a tad better! 

Jess glad the lifting did not harm baby for you...I just felt like an idiot immediately after doing it-my common sense was a bit clouded I suppose! I did think it was light enough, but the cramps are telling me otherwise!!

Well, on a pos. note-2nd tri tomorrow...12 weeks =) I will ask my doctor Tuesday what she considers 2nd tri out of curiosity...wish my "12 week apt" was tomorrow, not tuesday when I am almost 13 weeks, but oh well, it is what it is!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay sw33!!!! =)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am a vegetarian and midwives and my GP's have always said that vegetarian tend to understand what they are eating better and thus they have less worries about caring for them in pregnancy. :thumbup: I definitely do not eat eggs anywhere near everyday and never have and now have a perfectly healthy (more so than a lot of kids) two and a half year old vegetarian son...so I am not worried. :shrug:

My headaches and migraines are really annoying me now. I have deadlines this weekend and DH has promised he will help out more so I can get work done. I am hoping that less stress will improved the migraines at the very least. The main problem is that a full on migraine makes it hard to actually get the work done. 

Sw33tp3a, I am glad your doctor is being good about it all.


----------



## Jesss123

Bah, I'm struggling to sleep since I got back from hospital. It's 6.30am and I can't even lie down without feeling sick, nevermind falling asleep.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls,

Jess - sounds miserable, hope you managed to nod off...:sleep:

MissA - so sorry the spotting is back and about the shortness of breathe. You're stuck in a bit of a vicious circle it seems... Did your OB say anything about what to do if the spotting started again? I'm sure all is fine but I know it's worrying :hugs:

Almost - it's funny you should ask that because yesterday I helped the kids move a trolley full of laptops and immediately afterwards I knew I shouldn't have... My abdomen felt quite tight for a few hours and I was worried too but it's stopped now. I'm sure all is absolutely fine but looks like we both have to start thinking more before we do things!!! :dohh:

Sweetpea - yay for getting an earlier scan!!

Snowflakes & Almost - congrats on 12 weeks!!! I agree, knowing when to start the second trimester is confusing!! :wacko:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry everyone is feeling so blah. Hope you all are doing better.

I believe once you hit 12 weeks that is considered 2nd tri. It also starts your 13th week of pregnancy. Week one is days 1-6. Week 2 is days 1-1+6...and so on. I think that's why people get confused. Yes you've hit the 12 week mark, but it also begins your 13th week of pregnancy.


----------



## almosthere

Glad I am not the only one with silly pregnancy brain getting! That must have been it right? LOL

I am a plum, so excited!!!! 1 week until announcement, and less than a week until I hear baby on doppler!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just called my OB's office to let them know and the nurse was either really busy or just tired of me calling. She said she will talk to the Dr. and call me later. Oh well, I go in Monday, so they will probably just see me then. I will just rest until then I guess. I just wish I could stop worrying about it - like maybe fall asleep now and wake up on Monday? lol

Happy plum week almost! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

We aren't going to tell anyone for another 3 weeks or so. So far our Mom's know and my best friend. That's it. Prolly when I am 16 weeks and my boss gets back from Mat leave I will let the cat out of the bag. I will tell the family then too. I plan to do an announcement picture for FB. I want to def make sure everything turns out OK when I stop my Progesterone soon before I say anything.

2nd tri depends on how you break the trimesters up. I am going to go by Gestation which is at 13weeks 3days for 2nd tri. Here is a great website that explains it quite nicely and better than I can!! https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html

Hope the spotting goes away soon Miss A! 

Almost - I think everything is ok in there. I lift my 16 pd dog everyday! And I know my cousin lifted her toddler all the time who was prolly like 25pds.

Great news Sweetpea! 

Can't help with the veggie thing! I am a full on meat lover! Sorry gals! 

AFM, getting super nervous about NT scan/bloods tomorrow. Got a busy day today so I think it will help to keep my mind off things. I am finding it harder and harder to find baby these days on the doppler. Baby moves around alot - little squirmy thing! I find HB than bam baby moves! Must not like it! But mama needs her reassurance!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Second Midwife Center appointment today! Hope to hear The Professor's heartbeat again.

We've had little code names since we found out: Poppy (Poppyseed), Johnny (Appleseed), Sweetpea (uh, Sweet Pea haha), Lil' Blue (Blueberry), Razzmatazz (Raspberry), Ollie (Olive), Pru (Prune), Limey (Lime), and now The Professor (Professor Plum). Next week is The Princess (Princess Peach!). 

After my appointment, I'm sending this announcement around the office email . . .

https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8965/announcementj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

We'll also use it for Facebook, after the holiday!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

walker that is so cute


----------



## lilbabywalker

My husband insisted that the cats were in our announcement.  He's such a goof!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Well the nurse must have just been busy I am going to the hospital for a scan at 1:30 and if everything is fine and they can do it this early my NT screening too. Say a prayer for me ladies - boy I can't wait to be out of this first trimester


----------



## snowflakes120

Super cute Walker!! Once I get my announcement all done - I'll have to post it too!!

Miss A - So happy for the US today. You'll have to come on here and let me know what to expect for tomorrow!! Maybe I won't be so nervous!!


----------



## Jesss123

Walker, cool way to announce it! How is everyone else going to announce it? Decided on anything yet? I can't believe we're all almost in second trimester already. Time flies!

MissA, Some spotting in pregnancy can be normal. I had a freak out moment when I bled at 7 weeks and after so many miscarriages I thought it was it.. especially since it was more like a period! I've been spotting on and off the whole time but having the doppler and listening to LO's heart beat everyday reassures me that she's OK. I hope the doctor calls you back though and if it's anything to worry about, you can sort it out!

In regards to the trimester mix up.. 12 weeks is really 2nd trimester. It is the start of the 13th week of pregnancy if that's how you want to think about it but even when I was at the hospital, the doctor said 'Well done on the 2nd tri, you've finally made it here!' (She knows me as I seen her every time I went in for my mc's and she was there this time when I was getting hydrated ) So 12 weeks it is.

AFM, I managed to fall asleep around 9am and woke up around 3pm. The cyclizine injections I'm getting are easing off the sickness a little - well, the vomiting part of it really. Instead of throwing up 20+ times a day I managed to go only about 3-4 times yesterday, but boy, my arm hurts from them. It's an injection to the muscle and I feel like someone has been constantly punching my arm, it's dead! But it is better than the vomiting. I still feel sick 24/7 but I manage to eat a little more without throwing it back up so for that, thank god for the injections! I do have to stay well hydrated and will have to have more drips to keep me at it.

I have to say, the hospital helped me so much. Staying hydrated definitely helps sickness.

Hope all are well! :)


----------



## lilbabywalker

Can we start a "Summer Sensations" thread in the 2nd Trimester forum soon?


----------



## almosthere

Miss a good luck! 

Thanks for the reassurances ladies my cramps were not with me in the morning yay! :) I am all for moving our thread to second tri once everyone is in it? Can we movie this thread with all our writings in it though? :)


----------



## snowflakes120

We are under Pregnancy Buddies so I would assume that would mean the entire pregnancy???


----------



## No Doubt

I think the admins can move it. I'm fine with it either way.


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like a pain to movie but I'm fine with whatever hope everyone is feeling well today :)


----------



## OmiOmen

lilbabywalker, that is a great announcement. I have to agree with your OH, I think the cats are a nice touch!

I think the pregnancy buddies part of the forum covers all trimesters.


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - delighted you're going in for a scan today! Bring us back a photo!

Jess - fantastic news about the injections! I think I'd take a sore arm over throwing up 20+ times a day! And welcome to second tri! :D

Walker - love the photo! Is that actually ye? It's a great pic! Lovely cats too!

Crippled with gas pain this evening :-( Lying on the couch now with my feet elevated which has definitely eased the pains. Just read that a hot drink can help too so the kettle is boiling...!


----------



## GettingBroody

snowflakes120 said:


> We are under Pregnancy Buddies so I would assume that would mean the entire pregnancy???

Me too... If we were in the first tri forum then I'd say it's nearly time to move on but since we're not it's easier to just stay put til the end!! :D


----------



## lilbabywalker

OH I thought we were in the first trimester forums. Psssh, never mind! This is perfect. Yes, it's really me and my husband and our kitties. :)

I send it out to the office list serv!!! Everyone so far has been very excited.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I agree with staying where we are in pregnancy buddies - I like it here :thumbup:

Baby is fine and we just did the NT scan today while we were there. It was just like a regular scan and they pricked my finger for some blood and I will get the results in a week - probably not exactly seeing as that will be a holiday. She said that it isn't so much as a tear as a separtion between the something and the other long word and it is common and to stay on rest and probably keep getting it checked with a scan every 2-3 weeks and call whenever there is blood. She said it could go into 18 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, great photo MissA!!! The baby really looks like a proper little person now! Look at that little face! :D

Edit: PS delighted all is well! :thumbup:


----------



## Christie2011

Great pic MissA!


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA that is a wonderful scan pic, really love it.x

I am happy to stay here as we all know where we are but if we move that is cool to.x

Well I have decided I now have to really start watching what I eat, They OH does not help with always trying to convince me to go out to eat and as I am a pregnant and always hungry woman it dont take much for me to give in... I am putting on way more weight in this pregnancy and there is only one so I have to just say NO and tell him to PO as I need to think of this little one as it eats what I eat + I dont want to be a whale


----------



## No Doubt

Great photo missA! Glad everything is ok!

Two I know what you mean. I've still only gained the 7lbs, but I'd like to add more veggies. I do good eating at home cause I have to cook for the hubbs and I do good at work cause I plan for the week and eat a lot of fruit, but weekends are rough and this past week has been rough cause hubbs was out of town, so no home cooking...lazy bum I am, lol. But I still need more veggies. I drink the V8 juices, but that's not enough.


----------



## TwoRdue

I might try some of the v8 juice as well as eating more veges at home...


----------



## Jesss123

MissA, great scan picture! & rest, rest, rest! 

I don't think there's a point in moving the thread at all, especially since we're in pregnancy club forum and some of us are still not in second tri.. some are weeks behind and it would be unfair to leave those people out.

I can't wait till my damn scan next week! I was annoyed they wouldn't scan me at the hospital. They just checked the HB twice a day on their doppler. I want to know exactly where I'm at now! >.<

Since I feel a little better and the injections prevent at least some of the throwing up we're having a pizza tonight :haha: I've been craving one for weeks but I never got it simply because it'd be way too hard to throw back up.. :haha:

Off to doctors tomorrow for a blood test too.. my thyroid levels are a bit crazy hence my hair has been falling out so badly and they want to re-test me this week to see if there's any changes and if not, then try do something about it!

Have you girls got much plans for the weekend?


----------



## TwoRdue

Jess what day is your scan?


----------



## Jesss123

It's on Friday at 9.45am! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations on the great scan MissAnnabelle!

I have my first scan in about 3 days, I'm feeling nervous now.


----------



## GettingBroody

In a bit of a rush but just wanted to say - Good luck today Snowflakes!! Can't wait to see your photo!

Hi everyone else! Talk later! :hi:


----------



## almosthere

Gl with scans ladies-not sure if I said this already but wonderful scan miss a!


----------



## GettingBroody

Got my letter from the hospital today! Dating scan next Wed and then first official antenatal appointment the following Tues. Very happy they fit me in so soon since I was so late arranging things! 

On a different note, got up a bit earlier this morning and did one of the yoga videos before work - feeling quite pleased with myself!! Who knows how long I'll keep it up for though!!:haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! 

I am back and in complete and udder love. Saw baby bouncing around and waving hands all over. It was crazy. Baby looks like a baby now. HB was 154. Baby is measuring 2 days ahead. The fluid was normal - I did the blood work and they will be calling next week to let me know the results and what my final numbers are. But Dr. & U/S tech said everything looked normal and good. :dance:

I'll scan the photos in later when I get home. I'm at work and don't want to do it here.

This is how I feel right now: :wohoo:


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohoo!!!!! Delighted all went so well!! Can't wait for mine now!! :D


----------



## raelynn

Snowflakes - So glad everything went well! I'm getting excited for mine on Monday now! It feels like forever since we've seen baby


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the date scan broody!

Glad all went well snow!


----------



## snowflakes120

Here's a few of my pictures. Sorry they are big, I have no idea how to make them little! 

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks2-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks9-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks1-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks5-bnb.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

So cute snow! He/she really was moving around in there. Love that you were able to get different shots!


----------



## Jesss123

Lovely pictures snow! :D what a little active munchkin! :D


----------



## OmiOmen

Great scan photos, what cute little feet s/he has! Really clear nub shot on the first one too.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I love the pictures Snowflakes! :) I can't believe what a difference a week makes! What is a nub shot?


----------



## OmiOmen

It is a way of guessing the gender at the 12 week scan, not a sure fire way to know it though. https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## almosthere

interesting about the nub omi!

snowflake-incredible scan! I am extremely jealous so many of you get 12 week scans and I have to wait until next year for my 2nd! This is soooo hard, I miss seeing baby!!! =(


----------



## GettingBroody

Brilliant pics Snowflake! The little hand in the second one is the cutest thing ever!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey I will trade this tear/separation for no scans anyday ;)

So, does that mean it might be a boy by the nub?


----------



## almosthere

Sorry miss a i know it is better to have less scans and not be high risk-are any of you ladies not high risk but still getting a 12 week scan too? hmmm =)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

It's okay:) I think a lot of ladies getting 12 week scans are for their NT screening?


----------



## TwoRdue

Totally love the scan pic.... I have my 12week scan next week on Wednesday yay and then I think about every two to three weeks I will have scans and specialist appointments eeekkk as the second tri is high risk for me.

The hospital that I get my scans at are really funny about handing out scans, I have to apply for mine and they will only give it to you as a cd not a pic... I think that is really unfair so me and the hubby said we will pack a stink at them next week if they wont give us one.


----------



## almosthere

Good point miss A!


----------



## Christie2011

Cute scans Snow!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

love the pics snow...


----------



## OmiOmen

In the UK it is the NT or NT+ at 12 weeks. Mine is tomorrow and it will be my first scan. I was offered an earlier scan as well with my son due to a history if MC's but I declined it because I hate internal scans, it would not change anything (to check for MMC not already having bleeding or anything), and you often can't see much that early anyway. Then we get one at 20 weeks and if we are lucky it is just those two. I had a lot of extra ones in the end of the second trimester and the third with DS but that was because I was high-risk and I would much rather have not had them and not had to have so many overnight hospital stays and a planned c-section. I am hoping this time everything will be lower risk.


----------



## GettingBroody

In Ireland everyone gets a routine dating scan at 12 weeks but unless you're high risk you're not guaranteed any more scans after that... They also don't do any screening tests in the hospital unless there's family history etc If you want anything like that done you've to pay extra and go to a private clinic.

Edit:
Been looking up nub predictions. These 2 sites are really good - loads of photos!

Girl
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/26427.aspx

Boy
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/26426.aspx


----------



## OmiOmen

In-gender is a great site to explain the nub theory, I looked there when I had DS. I think I am getting better at guessing them so I am hoping not to get a nub shot in my scan photo since I want to stay on team yellow.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yeah, we're staying team yellow too but I think I might still guess!!!

Don't know if any of you remember me starting crochet a few weeks back? Well, today I finally finished my first blanket!! Took a bit longer than expected cos for ages I was too exhausted to even think about doing it but the last week I've had more energy again so I'm got it done! It's not perfect but seeing as it was my first time ever picking up a crochet needle I'm very pleased with it! Found a cute cardie online thats made using the same stitch so going to try that next. Crossing my fingers I've enough wool left over! Only got this wool because it was on sale in my local shop, was supposed to be just for practising but figure I might as well use it up now... Can't wait to buy lovely baby colours!

Here's my masterpiece!!:haha:

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/C32F5A09-AC78-45D4-ABDD-6ED9430970C9-3408-000004B2FE9AF7EC_zpsdeccec29.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Yay on the blanket broody. I think it looks great for a first one! If I did one it probably wouldn't look nearly as nice or be that big, lol.

AFM I got the bedding on Friday. Took pics and out them in my journal. It is so cute. I was worried ordering it off amazon I wouldn't like it possibly, but I have nothing the worry about...I love it! Now I just need the furniture delivered and I can put on!

My scan next Monday is in conjunction with the genetic testing, which I don't want...the testing, not the scan. I always want a scan, lol. I can't wait to see how much of change there is!


----------



## almosthere

Just checked out your photos in your journal-the bedding is so cute! I love how you wrapped the sheet around you like a dress LOL


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...thanks. That was all I could really think of with the fitted sheet, lol. I kept looking down at it to make sure you could see the design and turning it thinking it was upside down. I finally realized they go in all different directions, lol. Blaming it on the pregnancy brain.


----------



## almosthere

Hahaha hope all are well today! I am feeling pretty good must be thanks to second tri! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls for all the love on my scan pics. My U/S was for part of the NT screening. Just noticed I am under 200 days!! Yeahhh!!

I totally saw that nub too on pic #1. I was wondering if I was seeing things so I just didn't say anything. Glad I'm not the only one!! I kept referring to baby as a "He" at the scan. I think my inner conscience thinks it a boy. Hubby thinks the nub is part of baby's leg...

Super cute bedding set No doubt!

Almost - I am too have been feeling a bit more less tired and boobs a little less sore this week. But the new thing is headaches and lightening boobs!

Broody - LOVE the blankie. Super cute. Looks great. I could never do that!


----------



## Jesss123

GettingBroody, I love the blanket! Yey for finally finishing it! :happydance:

NoDoubt, I absolutely LOVE that bedding!! I've seen it on Amazon too and was thinking of buying it myself!

About nub theory.. I'm really not keen on them, it was completely wrong for my sisters. I generally don't like the idea of all those wives tale things that you can do. The only one that was remotely accurate for all my friends was the baking soda one. I haven't tried any of them.

How are you all ladies feeling now that you're practically in second tri? Are your symptoms easing off much? I'm finding it worse than first trimester :wacko: Especially the sickness!

I can't wait for my scan on Friday :cloud9:. I can't wait to see LO!


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh jess. I wish this was a more enjoyable experience for you. Did the IV help any?

The sickness is gone for me. I seem to be hungry every couple of hours unless I'm doing absolutely after a huge meal which doesn't happen often for me cause I'm constantly moving and don't like that overly full feeling.

Its harder for me to keep track of Thumper. She's so active these days. I find her and then she moves, but she stays in the same vicinity at least so vicinity just have to move the probe a bit and there she is.


----------



## OmiOmen

My sickness has gotten better over the past two weeks but now I feel really hungry. The other night I had to get up twice for a snack.

I am not a fan of old wives tales either but the nub theory comes from the foetus development and has quite a good accuracy rating when used by someone who knows what they are doing, as in the sonographer, of around 75% at 12 weeks and up to 95% at 13. I would not believe a nub theory or a 20 week gender scan for a 100% though, I know people who were told the gender at 20 weeks and it was wrong.


----------



## TwoRdue

Oh Jess I am so sorry to hear that, I didn't didn't think it could get any worse for you you poor thing.... I hope you get some relief soon. x

My ms is getting heaps better I can wake up hungry and not feel like I want to puke everywhere but I do still get a little ms in the evenings and the tidiness just don't want to go anywhere..


----------



## No Doubt

That's one reason I'm not finding out the sex. They told my mom I was a boy and that my brother was a girl. Clearly 0 for 2 in that department, lol. Plus I think it's more exciting to not find out and be surprised in delivery.


----------



## OmiOmen

I know someone who was told a girl and had a boy. I found out with DS although bought neutral things anyway because I hate the whole idea that everything has to be pink or blue. I just want to try it the other way around this time though.


----------



## almosthere

I want to find out asap for sure with my first and prob second then go team yellow with number 3 if I can push dh to 3 hehehe. But I agree about not wanting to go the all pink and all blue. Dont get me wrong, I will dress boy in blue and girl in pink, but there is other colors-my nursery will be very gender neutral =)


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Rae!!!! Can't wait to see the photo!


----------



## No Doubt

Eeekkkk! 12 weeks today! A plum!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have my first scan today, I'm nervous. I hope it goes well.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck today Rae and Omen!

Happy 12 weeks NoDoubt :)


----------



## almosthere

Happy 12 weeks no doubt!!!

Omi-GL at your scan!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

GL today Rae and omen!


----------



## almosthere

GL Rae!!


----------



## snowflakes120

GL with scans ladies! I wanna see pics!


----------



## Jesss123

Happy 12 weeks NoDoubt! :D Yey for second tri! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

No scan update yets?! *tapping my foot very impatiently!!!*

Just went and bought 3 balls of lovely coloured wool! Only 2.50 a ball so if I can get one jumper/cardigan out of each it'll be very cheap! :thumbup:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just got home from my OB appointment. Heard the babies heartbeat. I am still on restriction until 18weeks (no intercourse, lifting, or exercise) I still have to rest because I need that separation to heal and not get worse. Doppler appointment in 4 weeks, but no scans until the 18 week gender scan unless I have more bleeding. Is anyone on restriction? I feel bad for DH with the no intercourse. Oh well.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'd say I'm officially in the second trimester today!!! Welcome, Princess Peach!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad everything went well missA. Sorry about the restriction. I'm sure hubbs understands. I'm not on any restrictions. Just the normal stuff they tell you about.


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA I have not been allowed to DTD for the past three weeks and still have another week to wait to know if we can again or still have to wait!!! Poor OH has been great about it but is still in dier need for some love lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I am happy to say that everything went well. S/he would not stay still so it took a while and the photo is not great but I am so relived it went well. I am now due the 30th of May. 

View attachment 517861


----------



## No Doubt

Cute cute omen!


----------



## Jesss123

MissA, I've been on restriction since first MW appointment. I feel sorry for my OH but there are other things we can do :haha: Cute pic Omi. 

AFM, turns out I *might* have diabetes :dohh: My blood sugars have been all over the place and my bloods are getting tested for it as we speak. I'm so looking forward to Friday! :happydance: Sickness is staying steady today, but that's only because I've been awake for about 3 hours since 6am and its 7pm :dohh: Seems like I'm sleeping my life away :wacko:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just feel bad because we did 2 rounds of IVF back to back and have already been on restriction up until this point, so it seems like it has been a long time. Who would have thought that to have a baby we would have to never have sex? Oh well.

I love your pic Omen! I can see it pretty clear :) My next scan is January 3rd - the gender scan!

jess - diabetes? Don't you have to eat a lot of crappy food to get that? You have hardly even been able to eat?

Two - when is your next apt? How have you been doing? ps. I really miss our old thread and wonder how those gals are. Have you talked to anyone?


----------



## No Doubt

Lol missA...that is pretty ironic.

Jess that sucks about the diabetes. Hopefully everything will be ok with that.

Unfortunately missA eating crappy can contribute to being diabetic, but it's not always based on what you eat. I'm not diabetic, never have been but I have to be monitored for that throughout my pregnancy because diabetes runs in my family. My Endo said in at an increased risk of gestational diabetes simply because of that.


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA - I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and then my follow up appointment with the spec is next week on Tuesday, it suck there is a week in between them but I think that gives time for the NT bloods to come back.. I have been do a lot better, had a little more spotting the other day but didnt last long and the doc are almost certain that it is from my polyp but as they said any bleeding has to be check just in case... What about you how have you been? and ps. I to miss the old thread, I did private message mommy a couple of times but she kinda just disappeared would be great to see how she was getting on...


----------



## Jesss123

MissA, you don't have to eat junk food to have it. They think it might be due to the pregnancy itself because my body has been running wild and since even my thyroid levels are off, it's possible. I'll see what the test shows. If it's not diabetes itself, I do have a problem with my blood sugars - they said it might be the reason why I faint everyday. Low BP and unstable blood sugars could easily cause it. I'm not really worried because it's not something that runs in my family and my diet is quite good, although due to the pregnancy, its a possibility! 

GL on the scan tomorrow, Two!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - it's kind of the same - just everytime I do have an issue I have to call. If I am resting I seem to be fine. It just seems to happen when I am out and about for a while like last week when there was more than usual I went to the dr. then grocery shopping, then cleaned the kitchen and made dinner then it happened. Today a little after I tried to walk slow on my treadmill for 20mins. I am supposed to exercise, but not if it makes me spot, so I guess even that is out. Just got to rest. What are you doing to pass the time? I'm not working right now, so I have just been picking at my chores and watching reruns. I posted on the old thread yesterday just to see how everyone is doing so far nothing. I was pming with afam and she kind of diapeared too. I think it must be too hard for some that are ttc to be super chatty with people after they get pregnant - I found that with a lot of my old pals. Oh well I can understand because it was hard for me too when the roles were reversed.

Jess - I hope that you don't have it. I just didn't realize that you could get it in your 20's but I guess a lot of things decide to show up during pregnancy - my gf got hydronitis when she was pregnant.


----------



## TwoRdue

Sounds like we are both in the same boat... My OH had me leave work as it was pretty physical and involved heavy lifting so I am pretty much going crazy at home watch dvds and slowly doing things around the place, I went for a walk yesterday and didnt get any spotting after but a couple of weeks ago when I striped and made the bed I bleed for a week straight and that freaked the hell out of me but baby was happy jumping around thank goodness...I hope that we can both become more active in the second tri as we are moving from NZ to Australia I dont want to have to leave most of it to the OH I would love to be able to help.... When do you next have a appointment? I hope that all goes well :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My next appointment is December 17th unless I have more spotting. I think the only thing I have to worry about with the separation is over doing it and making it worse, so I guess the more rest I get will just help it heal. My ob said that women who get pregnant from IVF are higher risk for a lot of things, so I guess it doesn't stop with having a hard time getting pregnant in the first place. Definitly keep me posted after your next appointment. When is the big move? Are you guys going before or after Christmas? I'm sure DH wont mind doing the work as long as you and baby are healthy. My Dh works all the time and I feel bad making him help me with my stuff when I am home, but what can we do?


----------



## TwoRdue

You are right we have to look after ourself so that we can look after the bub as that is what is important... We are booking this week for the 2nd of March but there is so much to do before then and as the OH is self employed we will leave right at the end of his financial year and I will be about 26 weeks then so a good time to fly, its funny though as the OH has never been over seas before and his first trip is moving so that will be interesting for him...
Will keep you posted and let me know how you are going a well.x Well better run (walk lol) as got a couple of things to do the prob nana nap time lol have a good day


----------



## raelynn

Jess - Sorry about the diabetes! I'm really worried I'm going to end up with gestational diabetes since I have PCOS and with that comes insulin resistance so I already have borderline high blood sugar before baby even came along.

Here are my ultrasound pics. They're not the best quality but the live show was great :) I don't get the official results for a week for the nuchal scan but the dr said that based off of everything they could see today, they don't see anything that would point to down syndrome. Baby was jumping and kicking all over the place today and putting on quite a show.
 



Attached Files:







12+1b-small.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









12+1c-small.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Cute Rae!

I swear it just doesn't seem like there's much room in there for these little beans. Amazing that they jump around like they do!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Got my prescription for ferrous gluconate (iron pills) today! Hoping that brings my counts up, and also helps with any headaches, fatigue, and hearing my heartbeat in my ears when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## almosthere

Sorry about the diabetes jess :(

Omni-YAY for the same DD!!! Wonder if we will give birth on the exact same day or not!! hahaha wonderful scan!

rae-looks like pretty good quality to me! I enjoy seeing all your scans ladies since it gives me a nice idea of what my little bean may look like too!! (not to say all scans look the exact same-but developemental and size wise!)

I go in tomorrow to hear baby on the doppler and am so excited, but still wishing I could see baby on the screen too :/ January 9th just can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Christie2011

I had a scan today at 12w3d. Not for NT or anything, just cause I wanted one and could get one done for $40. My LO made the u/s tech work hard to get the shots she wanted. He was facing out, so she had to maneuver him a bit to get a profile shot. And while doing so she asked me if I wanted to know the sex. I was surprised she was offering because I had told her ahead of time that I wasn't expecting to be able to tell since it was so early. But since she volunteered, I said yes. She also told me that she usually doesn't like to take a guess this early, but he made it kind of obvious :). She printed out A LOT of pics for me so I'll just post a couple.

She told me that since I don't have a lot of padding between LO and me, that I may start to feel him soon. Nothing more than a tickle, but if I feel something around where he is, then it's probably him saying hi!
 



Attached Files:







12w3d.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11









12w3d it's a boy!.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## OmiOmen

Jess, I hope that the test results come back and say you dont have diabetes.

Raelynn and Christie they are great scan photos. Really nice and clear. My LO#2 would not stay on her/his back long enough to take the photo from that angle. 

Christie2011, that is an early prediction. Did you want a boy or girl more or not mind?

Almosthere, My 20 week scan is on the 9th of January too! I have to see my consultant after the scan to talk about the plan of care with me being high-risk. We have asked my MIL and FIL to look after DS for the appointment though because yesterday was a bit much for him. As for my due date I know I am not allowed more the 1 week overdue rather than the normal 2 weeks and the worry is that if I get pre-eclampsia again then I might have premature labour or if I get it later they will probably just plan another C-section (there are also issues with induction for a VBAC) so that is normally planned a week before the due date, so 23rd of May. Pregnancy never seems to go to plan for me so I am papering for the unexpected.

I did announce the pregnancy on facebook last night. I had a few people waiting for the photo and it was easier to share it on there than send it to everyone who knew and wanted to see it. It seems strange that it is 'out there' now.

This is silly but...only 4 more days until my ticker moves up! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls - fantastic scan photos!! It amazes me that ye all saw them dancing etc when we can't feel a thing yet! So excited for mine tomorrow! :dance:

Jess - crossing my fingers the diabetes results come back clear but hope they get your blood sugar levels sorted out soon. A friend of mine doesn't have diabetes but she gets hypos if she's not careful about eating regularly and not too much junk food etc. She was pretty miserable until they figured out what was wrong and how to manage it. Hope you feel better soon, keep sleeping if that's what your body needs!

Christie - wow that's an early prediction! Congrats! Will I change you to team blue on page one or do you want to wait til it's confirmed by a later scan?

On the same note, I'll add team yellow to those of us who aren't finding out... Who are we again? - roll call for team yellow please!!:haha:

Walker - is that the medication that you can't take til after 12 weeks? My best friend was on that (she has really low iron always) and it made such a huge difference for her. Hope it does the same for you!

Jess, MissA and Two - so sorry you are all on restriction :growlmad: I agree the whole ivf thing is wierd because you do somehow end up having no sex in order to make the baby!:haha: When I was stimming I felt too uncomfortable to want to bd and then after the procedure there was weeks of progesterone pessaries so no bd'ing then either! Strange life! :wacko:

Afm, plum today!! Love looking at all our tickers! Feels like just yesterday we were all just poppyseeds and 2nd Tri seemed like aaaaaages away! Can't believe how far we've come! :dance:


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope that you have a good scan tomorrow GettingBroody.

I am staying on team yellow.


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks Omi! So far I have you, me and NoDoubt for :yellow:... Anyone else?!


----------



## OmiOmen

Staying on team yellow this time seems strange and I feel like I am going to have to put a lot of effort into not finding out. 

The pregnancy so far has gone really quick but there is something about having the 12 week scan that has made it feel more 'real' and now it feels like time is going slowly already. :wacko:


----------



## Jesss123

Christie, yey! I hope she was right and you'll have a little boy! :D

Lovely scan pictures, I'm jealous! :haha: It is strange that they're jumping around and we can't even feel the slightest thing!!

Walker, I hope you feel better soon with the iron supplement!

My results came back inconclusive :dohh: So repeat test tomorrow morning :wacko: there seems to definitely be a problem with my blood sugars, that the doctor said is a 100% but what's exactly happening, they don't know yet. I really hope it's not diabetes! :( I don't think I could handle that on top of everything else that's going on.

As for the gender.. we're finding out in less than a month now! :happydance: 11th of December can't come soon enough!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the scan Christie and that you already know the sex...wow!

Yay for being a plum broody!

I have my testing on Monday which will include a scan. Can't wait to see my little jumping bean. I hope she stays still long enough to get some good shots, but I also want to see her moving around in there. I know she is an active little thing already. That's me cause the hubbs is such a couch potato, lol. At least I'll have a get out and go partner in so many years, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm good with being on team blue. Can always change it later if the next scan disagrees. I didn't have any preference as to boy or girl. Just healthy was all I wanted.


----------



## almosthere

omgsh omni that is soo awesome-we can both announceo n bnb the same day if you change your mind to not being team yellow anymore LOL it seems like eons away doesnt it? next year? haha

well ladies you are strong for being team yellow, good for you!!!

I am off for my 12 week apt and get to meet the doctor who will be delevering my baby, so a bit nervous-just hope all goes well and I can click with her!! as well as dh! I get to listen to my little miracle baby, I am SO excited for that!!! It is not until 4:30 though, so leaving work 2 hours early to go home, change, shower, get dh and off to the doctors, yay!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Almost!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope that the appointment goes well and you like your doctor almosthere.

I am really going to try to stay on team yellow. It will be harder with DH knowing but I want to try it both ways and see what all the fuss it about.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My gender scan is on January 3rd and I totally need to know! Part of me wants a boy and the other part wants a girl, so I will be happy either way.


----------



## Christie2011

Good Luck Almost!

I've gone with a group of MW, so I don't know who will be there when I deliever. I'm not really someone who needs to bond with whoever will be delievering my baby, I just need to know they are competent. I researched the hospitals in my area and decided that I did not want to deliever at the hospital my current (or rather, now former) practice used, so I had to select a new one. There are 7 different MW at this practice (and doctors if needed). The hospital has a better than good/average rate of infant survival so that was more important to me. Especially after watching my sister go through hell in her delivery. The hospital she ended up using has a lower than average rating, but she didn't know that ahead of time.

Just a word of advice for you all. Make sure someone checks if your baby is breech or not BEFORE you are told you have to push. My sister was just about ready to start pushing when the doctor FINALLY took notice that her baby was breech, so she had an emergency c-sect and it didn't go well. Could have been because her baby was 10 lbs too though.


----------



## OmiOmen

Oh my gosh, I can't believe they did not check the positioning! My son was breach and they checked constantly to see if he moved. Luckily my hospital is really good too.


----------



## snowflakes120

Awesome scan photos girls! I love seeing them!! 

We totally want to know the gender!! I am going to try to make my anatomy appt Dec. 27th when my parents will be in town visiting - I think it would be awesome for them. And special for all. So that is what I am hoping for. And then I can gets lots of New Years Day baby sale items! 

I had an appt today but they canceled on me so I am going tomorrow AM instead. 

Good luck today Almost!

Thanks for the words of advice Christie!! I was a breech baby. I never turned for my Mom.

We haven't really been BDing at all either. I am still doing the Progesterone vaginally 2x a day. Hoping the OBGYN tells me I can stop tomorrow at my appt. Plus I honestly am just not in the mood... at all!! I feel bad.


----------



## No Doubt

GL almost!

Dh will know the gender as well for me. I'm still staying yellow though. I want to be surprised!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm kind of excited for those of you staying yellow while your DH finds out. I'm interested to know if you are able to stay team yellow the whole way or if DH lets it slip :dohh:


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm going to find out the gender around the holidays (sometime between December 22nd and January 7th, I believe). So excited! DH and I are both kind of hoping for a :pink: because he has four brothers and I know his mom would be thrilled! But, of course, we'll be so happy either way. It will be nice to know!


----------



## OmiOmen

Part of our compromise is that I let him find out (I do have the right to not let him) is that if he tells me or anyone else, no matter if he intended to, I get to pick any name I want to use rather than the ones we agreed on. DH does not like the names I have picked so he has a good intensive.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Hahaha! That's great. I couldn't see my DH going for that. He thinks a lot of my favorite names are crazy .


----------



## OmiOmen

The ONLY names we could agree on were Jacob or Emily, I know they are very popular but there was nothing else we came close to agreeing on. If he slips up it will be Roderick or Harper....he is so unimpressed I do not think he will dare slip up. :haha: Also my mum and in-laws are not so keen on pestering him now.


----------



## No Doubt

Haha...wonderful plan. And I like Harper. What's wrong with that?

Someone asked hubbs the other day what if he slips up. He said "I'm pretty sure my wife will kill me". He knows me so well...lol. In reality I'd probably just melt and be gushy and start crying or something, lol.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I adore the name Harper, but it doesn't work with Walker! :) So, you should use it . . .


----------



## OmiOmen

I like it but DH hate anything even slightly different. :shrug: It will be tough for those of us not finding out and our OH's are, hopefully it will all work out in the end. I felt like we had compromised on who would and wouldn't find out that I wanted an insurance policy to make it work.


----------



## raelynn

I like Harper as well Omi but I tend to like girl names that are a little unusual.

How is everyone picking their names? Do you go through books or websites? We have our boy names picked but are having the hardest time coming up with girl names. When I look at sites with name lists I just get completely overwhelmed.


----------



## No Doubt

We looked at websites to kind of give us an idea, but we basically came up with the names on our own. We picked one boy, one girl and luckily we agreed and it only took about 30mins. I thought that would be an argument for sure, but it was easy peesy!


----------



## snowflakes120

Whenever we see or hear a name we like we just kinda throw it back at each other and ask what the other thinks. I do want to get a baby name book - just haven't yet.

For us, girl names are plentiful. We have a bunch we like and agree on. We have like no boy names. I like more "modern" boy names - hubby likes "traditional" (aka to me: boring!) boy names.


----------



## almosthere

Harper is pretty ladies

AFM I did not hear baby on doppler and had to have an emergency viability scan at a hospital. Feel free to read my scare story in my journal its in my siggy. It was very scarey and the worst feeling in the world to think I had lost my baby. On the bright side all is well baby was dancing and the heart rate went from 135 to 156 =) The nurse was not at all sure but guessed the gender...feel free to take guesses at what her guess was! LOL
 



Attached Files:







scan 003.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilbabywalker

I have a HUGE list at www.nameberry.com. I've always loved names, though. I go through it with my husband every once in awhile and let him veto. :thumbup:

13 week bump pic!! Hope I'm not too big already - only gained about 4 pounds, which is right on target. 

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/4371/13shirt.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Almost - sorry you had such a scare! So happy that everyhting is fine and I love the pic! I have no idea as to the gender? Uhhh...girl?


----------



## No Doubt

Almost sorry about the scare, but love the pic. I say boy!

Cute bump walker!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - just read your journal :hugs: So glad everything turned out ok. What a bold baby to give you such a scare! It's great that you were able to get a scan though even though it was so stressful. I'm going to vote boy!


----------



## OmiOmen

We have names left over from last time. Boys names seem easier to us since we both seem to like Hebrew boys names beginning with J although I get a little put off that we can only agree on names in the top 10.

Almost, sorry to hear you had a scary time but glad that it went well. Great scan photos too! I am not 100% sure if I see the nub or not but based on what I think is the nub I would say girl.

Lilbabywalker, great bump photo.

Here is my bump timeline. The difference between 4 weeks is not as obvious of the photos but it feels different and sits lower. I did not get too big until the last two weeks with DS so I am a bit surprised I am this big now. :shrug: As always, ignore my PJ's. 

View attachment 519103


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies

Hope you are all doing well! I could not sleep so woke up a bit early-just thinking about baby and why the doppler was a miss...hmmm

omi-so jealous of your bump, mine is still not noticable to others, just to dh and I...

Walker, mine is almost like your bump-looks so cute and tiny!! lol

Thanks for the vote getting, and the rest of the ladies! Sooooo we did not get a super clear shot so I am not taking this as the gender, but she said if she had to take a guess, she would guess.....BOY! =) We want a healthy baby, but we admitted a boy would be wonderful!!! So we will officially know in less than 2 months, eeeek!! And I got 3 other scan photos, a profile with baby waving, and the other is baby looking at us-and then another profile one just hanging out lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I could not sleep last night however it was more to do with DS waking up a few times and my cat trying very hard to drive me insane. 

My friend is due a month before me with her third and loves big bumps and said she was jealous but I feel like a whale. I stayed reasonably small with my son so was not expecting this. I am worried about how huge I will be by the end!

That is great news. Are you managing to pick boys names easily? Everyone else seems to have gotten such great scan photos.


----------



## No Doubt

I guess last night was the night of no sleep. Didn't get into bed until 10 dealing with tue stupid tv, then one of my dogs had a tick so I had to take care of that, then back to the tv. Woke up at 3 and couldn't get back to sleep forever and woke at 5:40...20 mins after I needed to. So today I'm having cup of coffee since I've been preggo. Much smaller than usual though.

Almost I had an appt with my mw and she almost couldn't find the hb so don't worry. She said sometimes you can't hear it at this point with the Doppler so they will do an u/s to confirm. She said the older models they used to use were great, but admitted that the hand held ones were not as good. She only picked Thumper up for second, so the fact that they are active now also plays a part. We heard for maybe 8 secs, lol. So there is nothing wrong and what happened is unfortunately normal. But next time they should pick up the hb for sure.

Omen I feel like I'm huge too, but I just keep telling myself its all in my boobs and belly, which is true, but still. I asked if I could do ab work, the answer was obviously no, lol. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## OmiOmen

They do not try for the HB until 16 weeks here! With my son the midwife I had said because I am a small build she would try at 13+1 but not to be surprised if we did not pick it up.

I'm not too worried about the weight after the birth because I lot it really easy after DS, although all the exercise in the world did not help with trying to get stomach muscles back. But I guess I feel like my bump is freakishly huge at the moment. On the bright side it is helping DS understand there is a baby in my belly.


----------



## No Doubt

Aww...is he excited about having a little brother or sister? I fear that if/when we have a second that this one may not be so accepting.


----------



## OmiOmen

He is excited but to start with he did not really understand the idea of pregnancy. I think he though a baby would arrive in the post, lol. But he started to rub my belly and kiss it in a morning and talk about his sister (not sure why but he thinks he is getting a sister). The scan really helped him understand too although at first he was worried it was hurting me. I am just hoping he is as happy after the birth because he is used to all of the attention; he is an only child, only grandchild on both sides and only great-grandchild on DH's side. I can not wait for them to meet though. :cloud9:


----------



## No Doubt

Awww, how cute is that! My hubbs kisses my belly, but that's a little on the annoying side, lol. Its so cute to come from a little child though! I've heard other children that think the baby is hurting mommy. I thought my first grade teacher was going to just explode when she preggo. I went home crying to mom, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Almost - not being able to find the heartbeat is scary! I'm glad you were able to get a scan though and see your LO. I know at 6 and 8 weeks, I didn't get to hear it, but they showed the heartbeat to me. My MW this week had no problems finding it.


So does anyone else feel like a hobbit? If you've seen Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Rings, you'd understand. I eat my eggwhite and cheese on whole grain pita, and then a few hours later I want a second breakfast. Everytime I think of having a second breakfast it reminds of that scene where the hobbits stop to have second breakfast. Then they start naming off all the different meals they have throughout the day.


----------



## OmiOmen

No Doubt, that made me giggle. DH only felt my stomach twice in total with DS because he found the movements scary. 

I have had to get up for snacks in the middle of the night and find myself wanting lunch sooner than normal. I had a few days when I felt really hungry all the time and wanted to eat everything in sight, the only time I felt like that with DS was the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Christie2011

For some reason, I'm a bit nervous to make the annoucement to my parents. Not sure if I'll do it tonight when I get to their house or tomorrow. Or maybe event Friday. I'm just afraid they'll freak out (and not in a good way) and I'll ruin Thanksgiving! :nope:


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, I hope that it goes well.


----------



## No Doubt

I feel like a hobbit. I'm constantly saying how its time for my second lunch, lol. The doc said that's normal though and that o should he eating smaller meals throughout the day, so I guess being hungry every hour or two is the norm.

Christie why are you afraid? You don't think they will be happy?


----------



## Christie2011

I'm not sure why. I think it's just my personality. I'm not big into getting attention. I also didn't tell them that I was trying. Plus I'm single and doing it on my own. Plus, it means another grandchild that they won't live near. My mom always gets upset whenever a visit with the grandkids are over. They live in Western NY and my sister and I live in Maryland. 6.5-7 hour drive between the grandparents and the grandkids.

I just think saying SUPRISE I'm 13 weeks pregnant (as of this Friday), when they didn't even know I was trying will be quite the shock. I think there will be a lot of questions too that I'll have to answer too. Mostly with the 'how' or 'who's the father' when there isn't one.


----------



## snowflakes120

Christie - Awe. I hope things turn out well for you. I'm not too into attention either - I really didn't like being the center of attention on my wedding day. Where in WNY? I grew up in WNY!! Hubby and I moved to NC 6 years ago. All my family is still there. I go back once or twice a year. 

ALmost - What a scary time but so exciting to get an US. I am guessing a BOY!! I swear I see a nub!! Baby was just playing hide and seek!

Walker - LOVE the bump pic. You look great girl! I still need to take a pic! Haven't done one yet!

My appt this AM went well. I can decrease my Progesterone dose from 2 pills a day to 1 pill a day for a week and then stop them all together! I am excited but still scared that my placenta hasn't taken over quite yet. We found baby on doppler at the office and they said it was 160.

And most exciting news of all!!! Gender scan is on 12/20!!! OMG!! :happydance: Right on time for Christmas. I can't wait!! I will be 17 weeks. They do them from 16-18 weeks so I picked right in the middle. I can't believe I will know the sex in time for Christmas! I can't wait to get blue or pink stuff! I have a feeling it is a boy though. Less than a month away. I think I'm going to put a ticker in my siggy!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I got myself lost on the way to the bus stop this morning and ended up walking up a HUGE hill complete with stone steps for about eight minutes. I could barely breathe at the top! I hope little princess is okay . . .


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Christie - I think your parents will be thrilled! My mom did not want me to do IVF at all and was trying to tell me to either go without or adopt? She is happy now - people have their opinions, but people who love you will always accept who you are and be happy for you.

I am going to my in-laws for dinner tomorrow. First time there since the smoking time. They know I have been having a hard time and DH talked to MIL so I am just hoping they don't smoke at the table with me. 

Snowflakes - I wish my gender scan was before Christmas! What a wonderful gift for everyone! Mine is at 18 weeks and 2 days - seems like forever from now. I live in WNY - that's funny.


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh walker I've parked certain places to avoid that exact thing happening to me. Nothing but hills in Pittsburgh. I pay $8 for valet parking when I see my Endo. Otherwise its a huge hill and about three breaks for me. I'm sure LO is fine, just a little work out for her today!


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, I didn't know you were doing it on your own. I understand why you would feel that way, hopefully its completely the opposite from what you're expecting. I hope they don't start in with all the questions and make you feel uncomfortable. A child is a blessing and they should be happy regardless. I hope it all works out!


----------



## lilbabywalker

No Doubt - you live in Pittsburgh??? Me too!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am sure everything is all good Walker! Don't worry! I can tell you I get winded just walking up my stairs some days!

MissA - I am sure they will respect your wishes about smoking. I can't believe you are from WNY as well! My MIL is driving down right now. I grew up in a Buffalo suburb. She's bring all my WNY staples and fav's. Ya know.... Bison chip dip, Sahlen's, Sponge Candy, Yancey Fancy Cheese, Redlinski's, Hubby's Flying Bison Beer. I actually won a Perry's contest last week and they sent me 2 things of Ice Cream (Peppermint Stick & White Christmas) on dry ice. I was so excited to get it!! ;)


----------



## No Doubt

I do! I always want to see other people that live here on bnb. I've only seen one who lives about 4 hours away. Gosh that sounded stalker like, lol. Not see see, like see on bnb...virtual see. You know what I mean.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

snowflakes120 said:


> I am sure everything is all good Walker! Don't worry! I can tell you I get winded just walking up my stairs some days!
> 
> MissA - I am sure they will respect your wishes about smoking. I can't believe you are from WNY as well! My MIL is driving down right now. I grew up in a Buffalo suburb. She's bring all my WNY staples and fav's. Ya know.... Bison chip dip, Sahlen's, Sponge Candy, Yancey Fancy Cheese, Redlinski's, Hubby's Flying Bison Beer. I actually won a Perry's contest last week and they sent me 2 things of Ice Cream (Peppermint Stick & White Christmas) on dry ice. I was so excited to get it!! ;)

I don't know if fil will or not - I guess I will just have to wait and see. I hope they do because I have been getting really winded as well. I live about an hour from Buffalo. Perry's ice cream is the best! What is in White Christmas? That sounds good:) She doesn't bring you any wings or beef on weck?? lol


----------



## lilbabywalker

How cool! I've lived here for going on seven years and love it. Yay for Burgh Bumps! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my cousin sent me devastating news this morning. she is 19 weeks pregnant and had an amniocenteses done last Friday, and at that time everything looked fine baby was moving and everything. :cry:well she went yesterday to have her next check up and there was no heart beat and the baby wasnt moving.:shrug: it was believed from the amnio. that the baby died.:sadangel: i feel so bad for them and just dont know what to do besides lend and ear.:hugs: she has to give birth on Friday through an induced labor. i could only imagine. 
i had amniocenteses with my last two pregnancies and never had issues. but my husband and i had decided not to do one this time just a week ago when speaking of all the tests and such we needed to discuss. now i defiantly dont want one. im not at risk for down syndrome nor by age or by family history and also i had two healthy pregnancies before.


----------



## TwoRdue

I am so sorry for there loss.. all you can do is be there as much as you can and listen. I lost my twins at 18 weeks and it's hard when people don't understand but all I wanted was people to listen to me, be there if they could and go away when I wanted to be alone. I really feel for them and they will get through it...


----------



## No Doubt

Walker I love it! Burgh bumps! We've only been here for about 3 years, but we like it too. I love the culture.

Sweetpea, I'm so sorry to hear that. And she has to give birth on top of it all. I know she is devastated. Sometimes all you can do is just listen. I'm sure she appreciates it.

I have no intention of having one done. I told them I don't want any test that may he harmful to the baby cause it doesn't matter. I'm keeping my baby either way. I can't even imagine.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Same here.


----------



## GettingBroody

Sweetpea - that is such awful awful news. I can't even begin to imagine how she feels. Like Two said all you can really do is be there to support her and give her space when she needs it...

Afm, scan went fantastically today! Was so strange to see the baby moving around so much when I can't feel a thing!! Photo is a bit blurry but it was so clear on the screen, could see the little vertebrae and everything! I think they need a new printer :haha: 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/1CF1F1A0-8993-4E8B-A502-86516A85E855-5249-00000777F2C76379_zps2ad2f2de.jpg

I know we're officially team yellow but what are your guesses?!!! :D


----------



## No Doubt

its a little blurry but still a good pic. I say boy!


----------



## raelynn

So cute Getting! We had the same thing, pictures were much better on the screen than when they printed out. I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## NatalieBelle

My first midwife visit is next week. I'm super excited, I'm kinda disappointed that she doesn't offer home births. But medicaid does pay for her since she works out of a doctors office. So at least I have someone involved with the birth that has a natural birth in mind automatically. The doctor that she runs her business out of, is famous for doing c-sections and inductions way to much. So I pray she keeps his advice out of the situation. So excited to see my little angel though, going to go ahead and wait till week 20 for my next ultrasound. I have already had one performed so my next will be to see the sex. I want to be sure that we can tell, and then no more radiation thank you


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay all how is everyone?

Well had my 12 week NT scan yesterday and out LO was having a nice sleep right up to the last five min and decided to have a few good jumps making it look like it got a fright lol.. I have a tilted cervix as well as a bicornuate uterus and will find out next week if they will have to stitch it at week 14 - I think I would feel better if they did but it all depends on what they say about. I just happy LO is doing so well


----------



## lilbabywalker

Doing well! Heading home tonight and telling the in-laws (all four uncles)! :) One of my brothers-in-law and his wife are sick with some kind of sinus thing. Praying I don't get it, but it's not enough to keep me away from home for the holidays!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - I'm happy too that LO is doing well. I think I would feel better too if I was you. Let us know what they say next week.


----------



## GettingBroody

So, I've spent the night ringing and texting those I wanted to tell personally! It's lovely hearing how excited everyone is! :dance: Need to tell a few at work who don't know yet and then just going to let word filter out on the grapevine...


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Natalie! Brave girl for a natural birth. I'll take the epidural please, lol.

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well and that all the scans have gone so lovely! I love seeing scan pics. I can't wait til Monday for mine...13 weeks. I just want to see my jumping bean and see how much they've developed!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies sorry for lack of personals-have a headache now (it is a daily thing unfortunately :/ ) Just wanted to thank everyone for your well wishes for myself and sweet little baby. Also, congrats to all the beautiful scan photos and GL at your scan monday no doubt! =)


----------



## Jesss123

Hello ladies!

Sorry for no personals, but I'm glad everyone is doing well! Lovely scan pictures everyone! I'm glad everything is going well for everyone. 

Two, my cervix is also a bit funny but they said they wouldn't bother stitching it until 16/18 weeks and that's only if they really have to. I'm not sure I'd want them to do it though, it looks kinda freaky :wacko:

I'm working away on my birth plan (which I have to have ready for my next MW appointment) I definitely decided on a natural birth, if I really need any pain relief I'll take gas and air (as I already know it works WONDERS for me!). I would like to avoid everything else. I have my OH as my birth partner and decided on our hospital for the birth - I wanted the midwifery led unit at first BUT it's a bit further away and chances are, I will have some sort of complications during labor knowing me :wacko:

I've decided on having skin to skin too, I think it'll help me bond with the baby because for now I'm really struggling (I think feeling so ill is affecting me more than I'd like it to, I even considered termination few days ago as I was feeling that bad.. but I won't go into my psychological issues at the moment) I'm trying to keep my head up and I know that this is all worth it. It just doesn't seem like it right now. It's kinda why I've been quiet on here, there's a million things going through my head and my damned hormones are causing so many arguments with OH.

Anyway back to the birth plan, hopefully all will go naturally but even if I have to have forceps/vacuum/section I still want my OH to be there and he wants to be there too so that makes it a little easier!

I also want to use my bean bag and ball during labor, try to move around as much as I can. I haven't thought about positions at all, I think I'll have to see what works best at the time. Oh, and if possible at all, I'd like to have a natural water birth but since our hospital only has 1 birthing pool, I'm not getting my hopes up! There's few other bits but I'm not gonna bore you with that :haha:

As for sickness, whoever said it gets better in second tri should get a slap! :haha: In my case it's been getting worse and worse, I either sleep all day or take pills all day. I have 2 bowls next to my bed so I don't have to get up to go and throw up anymore. I'm seeing a nutrition/diet specialist on Friday after my scan to see if she can come up with anything that will even slightly ease it off so I hope she has some sort of a plan!

Oh, sweetpea, I'm sorry about your friend. You can only be there for her. Listen and give her a shoulder to cry on if she needs it! I'd definitely never have amnio, the risks are just too high and after trying and trying, I wouldn't want to loose the baby over something like that!


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry jess. I did see a tip on my pregnancy tracker about this band that sends pulses into the underside of your belly. Totally safe for pregnancy and is supposed to help with nausea. It was originally designed for people who would be on a boat but can be used for any nausea situations.


----------



## No Doubt

Its called the relief band and it sends pulses through the median nerve to block nausea, not the belly. Just read over the tip again.


----------



## Christie2011

Well the news is out! My parents were thrilled. Of course there were questions, but overall, they were very happy and surprised!

Snow, I grew up in Batavia, but have also lived in Rochester and on Grand Island.


----------



## almosthere

sw33p-I am so sorry sorry to hear that, I can only imagine how horrible that must be after being 1/2 way there.....please send her and her sweet little angel all my prayers *****************


----------



## almosthere

chrsitie-did this make everything feel so much more real for you?! how exciting! My turn tomorrow....my card is all set and ready to go with my recent scan pic...ahhhh!!! I think my dad is going to be in shock!! LOL DH said he caught my mom staring at my belly once again tonight, so she must know something is up even though I seriously dont have a belly really....weird!!!

Any of you ladies get your flu shot yet? I did not since my scare at my apt and they said I can get it at my next apt (3 weeks as of yesterday) but I heard it does not kick in until 2 weeks later-is this true?! I am worried and going to call Friday and ask if I can go right away as I am traveling on 3 planes (Each way!!) in less than a month and do not want to pick up sicknesses.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jess - I am so sorry that you are not feeling any better and that you are getting worse, tI really do feel for you just remember that it may feel like a life time away but there really is not long to go and you will get there..
As for the doc stiching me the main reason I want it is my waters broke at 18 weeks in my last pregnancy and they don't really know what happened so I have had the lenght of my cervix measured and a few other things will decide weather they will do it or not but I feel so much better having it done as it feels like another protection for baby and stopping the same thing from happening.


----------



## OmiOmen

Sw33tp3a, sorry to hear the sad news. They do not do amniotic testing over here unless other tests show have shown abnormalities. 

Those that have had scans and told people, I am glad it went well. 

I have a really bad headache again today. I just want to go back to bed but obviously that will not be an option. 

I will not be writing a birth plan. Something I learned from my last pregnancy is that there is not point planning something you have no control over. With my son I was planning a home-birth or the midwife led birthing unit in my hospital and got a consultant led pregnancy and a planned c-section. No matter what I will need constant monitoring in labour but my hope it that I get a drug free VBAC. I really, really, really do not want another c-section so I hope that things do not get too high-risk again. But it will all depend on what happens in later pregnancy so I am not getting my heart too set on anything this time.

I know it is still very early but has anyone felt movement yet? I felt my son at 13+1 (MW confirmed it was him kicking me the second time on the same day when he kicked the Doppler). I have felt tiny flutters since 10+3 this time. They are really faint and not everyday but I recognise what they are.


----------



## TwoRdue

I am sure I have yesterday morning wile lying in bed


----------



## OmiOmen

That is exciting. I felt my son for the first time when I was laying in bed about to get up. This time I was ironing, lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I'm so glad everything went well for you. I tend to worry about stuff going horribly and then it all works out fine so I understand. There's no way your parents were not going to be happy about another grandbaby!

I've felt flutters for a couple weeks but I just dismiss it as gas. I've never felt anything before as I've never been preggo, so i don't know what it feels like. I just dismiss everything as gas, lol.


----------



## Jesss123

NoDoubt, I've already tried those bands, they don't seem to do anything for me :(

Christie, yey for getting the news out!! Glad everyone was happy :D

Two, I've read up loads about it and it does seem like a better option especially if your waters broke at 18 weeks before, in my case it's only a precaution.

Omi, I still wrote my birth plan, I know it's all probably gonna go completely wrong. For now though, I can plan. If I have to have a section, I'm fine with it really and in my case it's definitely a possibility. My MW still wanted me to write up roughly what I wanted though.


----------



## almosthere

Wow ladies-so jealous you have felt kicking already, how exciting! I researched a week ago or so about this topic, and not to say it is exact/fully correct, but the sites I read mentioned kicking may not be felt until 16/18 weeks along the earliest...I hope I feel some kicks much sooner than that!! =) Although we are not too far from 16 weeks anyway yay!

Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating today-I am sooo nervous to spill the beans today eeek!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

16-18 weeks is a fairly average time to feel them although if you are slim and/or have already had a baby it can be quite a bit sooner. But they are not big kicks so you sort of have to know what you are looking for. With DS I only knew for sure because he happened to do it, for the second time that day, when the midwife was using the Doppler, if not I would have not known for sure that was what it was. This time I only knew because I had already felt them and recognised what it was.


----------



## Jesss123

I'm officially 15+4. Although scan had to be rebooked again for Wednesday as our little one wouldn't move. I went in and out of the room a few times to walk/jump/dance around to see if LO would move, but nothing!

Got a drip in at the hospital too, got quickly hydrated. Some things aren't going as planned so I will be seeing a few specialists in December and January but all in all, it's looking well!

Sonographers guess would be.. GIRL! :happydance: I guess we'll find out pretty soon! :D

In regards to movements, I've been feeling butterflies in my stomach which my MW confirmed today was the baby moving!

Got some great pictures too! (12!!) Our LO waved at us and looked very comfy in there! She was jumping and kicking around!! :D


----------



## OmiOmen

Jesss123 said:


> I'm officially 15+4. Although scan had to be rebooked again for Wednesday as our little one wouldn't move. I went in and out of the room a few times to walk/jump/dance around to see if LO would move, but nothing...

I had to do that with DS because he would not stop moving. It is horrible to be asked to hold pee in for that long!

My movement has gotten stronger and more regular the past few days. It is more like light wriggling than little flutters now.


----------



## GettingBroody

15 + 4! Congrats Jess!!! When is your EDD so? Can't wait to see a photo!! And congrats on team pink prediction too!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay jess for the great u/s! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## almosthere

yes bring on the pics and yay for some team pink predictions!


----------



## GettingBroody

Has anyone else starting getting middle of the night leg cramps? I'm quite prone to getting them anyway but I hear they get worse when you are pregnant... Got my first one since my bfp last night, shot right up the back of my leg, oooooooooowwwwww!!!!:sad2:


----------



## almosthere

Jess pictures welcomed from scan!! hehe

no leg cramps here missbroody, although uncomfortable vaginal cramps while shopping. I think it is because I shopped for hours standing and only sat fora break either to pee, poo, or eat my pizza quickly LOL. they kind of scared me, but I am just assuming it is aches from baby and growing pains!


----------



## raelynn

No leg cramps here either but my legs have been very restless recently (also more common in pregnancy). If I sit for long periods of times I have to keep them moving and once I wake up, I can't get my legs comfortable again so I pretty much just have to get up out of bed and start moving. No idea all this discomfort would start to soon!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had leg cramps, they do get a lot worse in the third trimester. I have never had leg cramps or heartburn until I was pregnant with DS and then I got them all the time. I thought they would go when he was born but I still occasionally got them, not often but every now and again. Now I am pregnant again I am getting leg cramps and heartburn more again.


----------



## Jesss123

Hello girlies :) I'm due May 13th from what my OB said! :haha: So I might have an april baby ! :wacko:

Here's one picture, I'll get more later but just not feel like editing them all atm (i don't want my name and location on them ) The rest aren't that clear :< I can't make out some of them, thankfully I'll get more on Wed :haha: (I'm gonna have like a whole album by the time I'm 20 weeks :haha:)

Would be good if she bloody moves on Wednesday so that they can get some measurements :wacko:

As for leg cramps, I've had a few but nothing that bad. Although I did get them prior to pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







untitled.JPG
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

So cute jess! Look at her little button nose!


----------



## TwoRdue

My doc gave me calcium pill to help with the leg cramps as I don't eat dairy he thinks it was the problem and it seems to work for me


----------



## Jesss123

She definitely has my nose!! :haha: This sort of made my day yesterday.


----------



## No Doubt

Aww good, I'm glad. She looks so relaxed in there, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - I've always drunk a lot of milk and I'm drinking even more at the moment so doubt added calcium would help the cramps but I'm glad it's working for you! :thumbup:

Aw, Jess that's a fab photo - so clear!!! That's what mine looked like on the screen and then when they printed them out they are all grainy! Ah well! Off to give you an EDD on the font page now! :D


----------



## Jesss123

Out of all the pictures, only 2 are reasonable! :dohh: 

13th May doesn't seem that far away now! Quite frankly, we all don't have long to go at all! :O


----------



## No Doubt

Potassium is supposed to he good for cramping. Bananas are a good source of calcium.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hmm, I've never been much of a fruit eater but might start having a few smoothies maybe...

For all you girls who've had early gender predictions do you want me to add them to front page or wait?


----------



## No Doubt

Jesss123 said:


> Out of all the pictures, only 2 are reasonable! :dohh:
> 
> 13th May doesn't seem that far away now! Quite frankly, we all don't have long to go at all! :O

I know! I told myself I would get the nursery out of the way and spend between now and end of February getting whatever else and getting daycare arranged. Have my shower and then spend march getting the last little tid bits that I need or didn't get from the shower. Then spend the last two months being lazy cause I know when I'm huge I'm not gonna want to do anything. When I looked at that time table 9 months turned into 9 days, lol. So excited though. I just can't wait!


----------



## Jesss123

GettingBroody, you can add them if you like, I don't mind!

NoDoubt, I know! I mean, 3/4 months have already passed!! It goes so quickly!! I'm gonna start ordering things online in the next few days and get them delivered to our new house. It sucks that I can't go out (incase I faint) as I can't go proper baby shopping :( BUT doing it online is almost as exciting :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

I doubt we will buy much, if anything, until after 20 weeks. The nursery will be later because we will be moving.


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies! Hope you are all feeling well! So my parents and sister and some of their friends now know about my pregnancy, and friends now know-so only dh's side left to go for december, along with sending out some cards/calling distant family in January =)

Jess-what a precious scan-she does have a cute little nose! So exciting-sounds like you are due sooner than you originally thought?! She totally looks like a cute little girl bundle in there!


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the scan pic Jess 

Have any of you ladies started to pee less and was it all of a sudden? I was pretty thirsty last night and drunk more water than normal and I pretty much didn't pee at all, I have always been up at least every two hours to go and busting but not last night just a tiny tinkle and I'm a little worried about it.


----------



## OmiOmen

I think I am probably getting up 4 times a night rather than 5 but in the great scheme of things I am still peeing non stop.

I have got some energy back though. :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm still peeing a lot...waiting for that to ease off. I actually slept straight through one night for 10 hours or so last week and when I woke I really thought my bladder was going to burst. If I don't drink a lot I won't have to go, but if I drink a lot like I normally do I have to go every couple yours or less. I don't think you should be worried though. That's supposed to ease off in 2nd tri.


----------



## raelynn

All my family and friends know now. We posted on facebook a few hours before Thanksgiving dinner since we weren't sure who knew at this point since it was spreading. So those who didn't know found out and congratulated us at dinner. I was surprised at how many people still didn't know since I had assumed some people would have heard from other family members and so on by then. Very exciting now that it isn't a secret anymore.

I also finally made it through my first day without getting sick yesterday which was great since it was Thanksgiving dinner with my mom's side last night. Hopefully that means morning sickness is finally going away.


----------



## Jesss123

Two, we're kinda supposed to pee less in second tri as the uterus shifts, maybe you were dehydrated a little? I wouldn't worry about it!

Almost, indeed! I am due May 13th (13th.. really?!) and it can't come soon enough!! :D


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Jess - at tleast the 13th falls on a Monday instead of a Friday:)

I found a place nearby that does private ultrasounds. For $169 you get a gender scan any time over 15weeks 2 3d/4d scans at 22-25 and 30-35 weeks plus a dvd of the scan (both 3d's are 30min sessions) and a heart that plays baby's heartbeat. I think this would be neat. Are there any risks of having an ultrasound? Anyone have an opionion?


----------



## Jesss123

MissA, I will be having u/s almost every week from now on so I doubt they would offer them to me if there was any risk! I'd go for it! I think it's a pretty good deal!


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA I am the same as Jess and I am sure they are pretty safe so I say go for it!!!

And thanks ladies, I guess after been up every couple of hours every night since been pregnant it just didnt feel right not to have that feeling of needing to pee but I have my spec appointment on Tuesday and will find out about last weeks scan and what the plan is from here + I should get to hear the heart beat so cant wait for that!!


----------



## almosthere

sounds fun miss a! If you are concerned, ask your ob doctor!! =)

rae-congrats on spilling the beans! Now that I have the past 3 days I just want to keep on telling the entire world!! LOL


----------



## almosthere

2-I only have to wake up in the middle of the night to pee like every other night kind of, so I would not worry too much!


----------



## Jesss123

Bleh, I got a letter in the post today. I have to see a Counsellor next week. My MW is scared I'm getting Antenatal Depression and has referred me for a few sessions with the Counsellor :hissy:

I'm not happy but I think I sort of agree with her. The sickness, worries and previous miscarriages and all the other million pregnancy complications are getting me down a lot so I guess she might have a point here. I just don't know what to expect during that appointment. I've never really had any.. anxiety or depression problems :-k


----------



## TwoRdue

Oh Jess it just dont seem to get better for you.. I have had councilling for anxiety and mild depression before and its not that bad if you dont mind talking and I hope that it helps you


----------



## No Doubt

Jess I've had counseling for anxiety, I have ocd, and I was a bit depressed at the time. It really helped. I was actually on meds for anxiety cause of the ocd, but haven't had to take them in years. I think the counseling may be a good idea. My first session was pretty much filling out a questionnaire type thing about myself to give her deeper insight about me. Not sure if that's the normal for everyone or every situation. Hope you enjoy it though.


----------



## Jesss123

I just don't know what to expect. It's a 2hr session! :wacko: My OH wants me to go. He thinks it's a very good idea :shrug: 

Having to go makes me feel a bit.. useless, weak? I don't know. I have very mixed feelings about this. I see where she's coming from though, she seen me during previous pregnancies and after previous miscarriages and I was never as low as I am now. I just wish all this would go away and I could enjoy my pregnancy. I think I would be fine if it wasn't for not being able to leave the house because I faint and throw up everywhere, for having to practically live in the hospital.. The session is on Monday afternoon so we'll see :shrug:


----------



## GettingBroody

Jess :hugs: It's just one thing after another for you isn't it? Please don't feel bad - lots of people go for counselling for all sorts of things. Given what a rough time you've been it's perfectly naturally that you'd be feeling down... I hope you find the session beneficial (and are feeling well enough during it to be able to take part!) 

As for peeing, even throughout the whole first tri I rarely had to get up to pee in the middle of the night! Odd!


----------



## No Doubt

Lucky you broody, still getting up over here, lol.

Jess, I know what you mean. When my doc recommended counseling I thought she was nuts. Then I thought I was nuts cause I was the one that had to go. But it's really not like what they make on tv and in the movies. I thought of it as like talking to a friend who's much more experienced in the helping a friend department. You're not weak though. It takes a lot of strength actually to go to counseling, especially when your view of it isn't great. I hope it pans out well for you hun.


----------



## GettingBroody

So, I had some wool left over from the blanket and decided to try making a little cardigan. Just finished it last night....

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/D73C9A75-4E4F-4AC6-90E9-7C51EAB0E49C-7720-000009FE99472F94_zps02b2212e.jpg

I'm so happy with how it turned out and I only started it last Sunday!! It was sooooo much faster than the blanket! Need to buy some buttons for it and iron the collar so it'll stay down. Apparently it's 3-6 months (I'm rubbish at judging these things! :dohh:) so it should be perfect for when the summer is over and it gets cooler (not that we get hot summers in Ireland anyway!! :haha:) Now, what'll I make next......?!!! This is turning into a bit of an addiction!! :blush:


----------



## No Doubt

Omg broody that is just too cute and its unisex! I really have to look into this now. I now once I start I will go absolutely bizurk with it and make a bunch of stuff, lol. That came out so nice. You just gave me an idea to buy a glider and then make the cover myself to match the room! Just darling!


----------



## almosthere

getting-that is very cute!

jess it can't hurt, go not only for you, but for baby too! GL <3


----------



## raelynn

Getting - That is super cute! I'm still working on my blanket...it is a long process since I'm knitting with just a regular knit stitch because I'm using fluffy yarn. Hopefully it'll turn out as cute as your stuff!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't checked in. Y'all were busy chatting. Had my MIL and her fiance here for the Holiday. Had to disinfect majorly this AM. Fiance developed a cold last night but left early this morning. Soooo do NOT want it!! I still have yet to get a flu shot. Still not sure what to do. Have any of you guys gotten it or are you not getting it? Would love some opinions...

Great scan pic!

I have had some serious restless legs syndrome for like 3-4 weeks now. It has been horrible. It was really bad the other day. I wake up frequently throughout the night from that.


----------



## No Doubt

I decided against the flu shot. I do every year. Never had one, but I'm also not a person to really get sick where I currently live. Believe it or not me living in different parts of the US, my body has adjusted. I would get the flu every year in MN, but in PA I catch a summer cold. The winters are kind to me. My endo recommended it, but I declined. My mw didn't seem to concerned when I said I didn't want one.

OAN I put my tree up and decorated the outside of my home! So excited! Here is my tree!
 



Attached Files:







Tree.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OmiOmen

I love your tree No Doubt!


----------



## Jesss123

Thanks girls. I will go to the counselling session because well.. I thought about it and I really should. I am really nervous about going though :wacko: Will see what happens tomorrow I guess :shrug:

Getting, that is so bloody cute!! Is this the first cardigan you made? :D

NoDoubt, lovely christmas tree! :)

As for the flu shot - I had mine on Friday, my MW bugged me about it a little since I do get sick at least twice a year and at the moment, my immune system isn't doing very well!

I am SO ANNOYED at the hospital too, because I had to get a vitamin drip on Friday along with getting a bit more hydrated I had to have another cannula put in by a completely different doctor that I usually see.. She was horrible.. anyway because I had the flu shot in my left arm, she couldn't use the arm/hand on that side.. she also couldn't use my arm on my right side because my MW took some bloods from there and the area was still bleeding so she had to do it in my hand! OMG. I thought I was gonna cry when she was attempting it! She stabbed me in a few different places on my hand and couldn't get the cannula in properly, she finally got it on my wrist after stabbing me around with that huge needle for about 10 minutes. Today my hand looks terrrrriiible! I have scabs all over my hand and it's so bruised!! In the end, she also put it in wrong on my wrist and I had to have it moved about a little bit. Now I seem to have a 3mm hole in my wrist with a huge scab over it. I'm not impressed. It hurts like hell too. Stupid woman! Next time, I'm gonna DEMAND my OB does it instead. Blah.


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry to hear about what happen Jess. I sort of have a fear of cannula's so that story really sent a shiver down my spine. :blush:


----------



## snowflakes120

Beautiful tree No Doubt! We are doing ours next weekend! I can't wait - I LOVE Christmas!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

My baby won't even be here until the end of May and I'm already freaking out about having to work and put her/him in day care. I don't know how in the world I'll be able to do that after a couple of months! Anyone else worried about this already? How in the world did people used to get by on one salary??


----------



## raelynn

Walker - I've been nervous about having to leave baby too! Luckily hubby works at home so he'll be with baby but I'm hoping to see if I can switch to part time after baby gets here.


----------



## No Doubt

I know. We are gonna start looking soon. I have a couple in mind that I want to see first. I guess people could do it on one salary cause one would stay home with tue kids...? I don't know how people did it then still to be honest. But I'm freaking out. I'm taking extra time off to stay home longer.


----------



## No Doubt

Rae I wish I could work from home. Hubbs said he will work a few days from home. I'm hoping the other days we can have an in home baby sitter. But if not then day care it is.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Right now we both work full time for nonprofits. We love what we do, but one nonprofit salary would be tough to live off of if I quit my job. The DH has talked about looking for a better paying job but I also want him to be happy and not feel like he's selling his soul just so I can stay home! Still, what I wouldn't give to be a SAHM. Maybe I could work part time some evenings?


----------



## almosthere

walker-I started talking to my mom about all this! Unfortunately I think I will not be getting maternity pay, so I am missing only a month or so of work because I teach-so summer is off and it will basically be a baby anyway yay =) well spring hehe so I luck out there to get my 3 months with baby-but then I will have my mom watch baby 4 days a week. DH works Sunday-Thursday, and I do monday-friday, so we kind of luck out in beign with the baby 3 full days a week compared to two...one full day with daddy, one full day with daddy and mommy, then one ful day with mommy, yay! LOL I wish it was more, but DH and I will have to work full time-especially to pay for our ivf embryos that are frozen and to pay for the new house and baby! It sounds stressful, but we can all get through this, everyone else does!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Maybe if we both work from home one day a week, and have my mom come out once a week (unfortunately, they live an hour and a half away), we could get by with only having to do day care twice a week or so . . . It's not so much the money I care about, but missing so much of those first, most important years of of our baby's life. :(


----------



## almosthere

No, I totally agree-but unfortunately money is a factor for us since we can't afford to be out of work for too long...if I had a choice I would be with baby full time and not work ever!! LOL


----------



## almosthere

By the way-no doubt-LOVING the tree!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I am staying home with baby. Hubby does okay and we are not big spenders. We don't really vacation and own everything we have besides our mortgage, so I think we can do it. I know someone who is the majority breadwinner in her family and has 3 little ones and it was cheaper for her to pay the weekly salary of the woman she liked at the daycare to just come to her house and watch her little ones. Daycare is really expensive and I don't make enough money to justify it because I would probably be working to pay for daycare and missing out. On top of that I don't have any family nearby to rely on - just DH's side, so I wouldn't really have anyone to call over to help.


----------



## TwoRdue

Im the same as you MissA, I will at least be taking the first year off as I dont want to miss anything and this will prob be the only chance that the OH and I have at having a baby so I want to spend every moment I can with him/her


----------



## lilbabywalker

:( I just wish so badly that that was an option!!


----------



## GettingBroody

I would love to stay at home full time but it's definitely not an option finacially for us either... Luckily the maternity leave is quite good here so I will be off until the mid/end of Jan. Then if possible I might look into taking unpaid leave to take me up to the midterm break at the end of Feb or if we can manage it until the Easter hols. After that....:shrug: Our parents do live nearby but I wouldn't like to ask them to give up all their free time to mind the baby - I feel they worked long enough so they should be enjoying their retirement now, if ye know what I mean? If they offer to take the baby one day a week or something then that's different but I won't be asking... But crèches are so expensive! I think I'd prefer to find someone local who minds children in her own home. That's the way we were minded when my mum was at work and I think it's much nicer to be minded in a family setting than in a crèche where the baby is just one of many. Who knows how things will work out though...! 

Natalie - good luck with your scan today!!


----------



## Christie2011

I love the cardigan and tree! 

I'm still getting up to pee just as often as I was the first tri and no leg cramping (yet anyway).

I'm going to look into getting a nanny when I go back to work. I have an infant at home already (I adopted him almost 7 weeks ago) and with 2 infants, a nanny will be cheaper than daycare. Right now my sister watches my baby, but she has 2 kids of her own (one just turned 1 this month and the other is turning 5 next month) so watching 3 babies will be a bit much. A full time nanny will cost just a little more than the cost of putting one infant in daycare, so it's a better deal. Grandparents live too far away, though I'm trying to convince a cousin to move in with me so I can pay her to be my nanny. So far all she's doing is thinking about it. I don't think that's going to happy and I"m not thrilled about hiring a stranger to stay with my kids, but being a single parent, I'll have to.


----------



## snowflakes120

I get 6-8 weeks of maternity but only get paid 60% of my pay. Blah. May is going to be a big life changer for us. Hubby graduates from Engineering College and we are hoping he will get an awesome paying job. He already has 7 years experience in the field - just hoping he lands a job with a great new company that pays what he's worth. I may or may not stay home - it just depends on what happens with him. If not, I have a day care that is rated high near my house. My friend that is due in Jan. is using them as well. 

I am officially out of 1st tri! If you divide the 3 trimester exactly even. Yippeee! I managed to gain 1.5 pds. Still in my usual pants and very easy to hide the pregnancy. Some of my regular pants are a bit tight by the end of the day but not bad yet. MIL said I am still tiny when she came to visit. Which I know is true. Hoping to have a tiny belly bump around Christmas when my parents come to visit.


----------



## Christie2011

My mom is not quite convinced that I am pregnant since she says I'm still little and everyone I've told is telling me I don't look pregnant. I guess I'm the only one who can tell I've put on weight. Which is a good thing since I don't plan on going public (only close family for now) until mid January. Then I'll go Facebook public and probably start letting the word out at work.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm having another freak-out day. I crunched my numbers and it looks like I'll only be able to take paid time off till July 22nd, about 8 weeks. My job doesn't have maternity leave, so I need to use all my paid time off, then take unpaid leave, which I don't even know if we can afford. 

I just want to cry. We bought a modestly priced house within our feasible budget, a small, modest car, and both have full time jobs, and yet I can't afford to stay home with my new baby more than 8 weeks? WTF?

Seriously on the verge of tears right now.


----------



## No Doubt

Walker it will be ok hun. You guys will figure it out I'm sure. Do you think maybe you could put a little more back while preggo? Don't let it get you down just yet.


----------



## Christie2011

I just found out that I'll be covered for 60% of my salary under my company's short term disability plan. Has anyone else looked into that? It's better than taking unpaid leave and at least that way I'll be able to take more than 2 weeks (all the vacation time I'll likely be able to save up from now until then). I'm also holding on to my tax return monies to cover the short term disability difference. Hopefully I'll be able to work out at least 4 weeks.


----------



## No Doubt

Omg my little person is looking so cute in there. I will have to post pics when I get home, but the lady said everything looks good. She was so active jumping and punching any kicking. She started out laying on her belly then I went pee and she flipped on her side. Then the lady pushed with the probe a bit a she flipped on her back. So exciting!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm covered 100% 6-8 weeks depending on natural delivery or c-section.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Christie, congrats on your adoption!!!!! How exciting! How old is he? It will great for him and the new baby to be so close in age! Did the adoption process take a long time?

NoDoubt - that sounds like a wonderful scan!!! It's so cute seeing them move around in there - flips must have been fab to watch!! :D

I really can't believe how little time off so many of you are entitled to once the baby is born... :shock: In Ireland, once you've been paying taxes for a minimum time (I think it might be a year) then you are entitled to 26 weeks paid maternity leave. The pay is 80% of your gross pay per week but because it's not taxed it works out as more or less the same as your normal pay. I'm feeling very lucky now....


----------



## No Doubt

I wish I know in the one of the countries where we have a site they are given 3 years!


----------



## GettingBroody

3 years!! How fab would that be! We'll all have to move there!!:haha:


----------



## TwoRdue

In nz we only get 14 weeks paid maternity leave as well as family assistance, the same for Australia (not sure how long maternity leave is there) just there pay out is better $4000 for having a baby and family assistance 

Christie as the OH and I can't have any more kids we were on the list for adoption but as the ivf was a success I now have to wait till my LO is one before we can go back on the adoption list


----------



## Christie2011

I did an independent adoption. I knew the birth mother, so it didn't take long at all. I actually only found out about him about 2 months before he was born. I wasn't in the process of adopting, since I was doing an IVF cycle, so had nothing prepared. I had less than 2 months to gather all the paperwork and do all the background checks and home study.

I decided to do both the adoption and IVF, since neither were guaranteed at the time and they were both happening at the same time. I was just hoping one way or the other I would end up with a LO all my own and now I get 2!

He will be 7 weeks on Wednesday. I'll have 2 babies under 10 months! I love it!


----------



## GettingBroody

Exciting times in your house Christie!!! Have you found it hard getting used to having a new baby and being pregnant at the same time?


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie that is fab!! I would totally love that two....


----------



## Christie2011

Getting up for feedings in the middle of the night is the hardest part. I've been lucky in that I've had no pregnancy symptoms. I'm just hoping that maybe he's sleeping through the night, or can hold his own bottle by the time the other one gets here. I'm definitely getting a bassinet for #2. They will eventually share a room and since #2 won't be sleeping through the night right away, I don't want him to wake the first one up. Though I'm sure both of them getting up in the night at the same time will happen more than once, if I can avoid it, then I shall try.


----------



## almosthere

Oh wow congrats on your first lo christie!


----------



## No Doubt

Wow Christie that is so much and so exciting!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Christie, that's awesome! What a joy!

Ok, my freak out is over. Sorry to keep bombarding you guys with my mood swings. :) Here's what I'm figuring:

I can get about 8 weeks paid time off by using all my sick, vacation, and comp time (plus, I can try to earn more comp time in the coming months). Then, I can go in the hole about four weeks worth of sick time. My husband and I put away $500-$1000 month into savings, so if I do want some unpaid time off after that point (although August 19th is actually a perfect time to come back to work because of the schedule of the program I coordinate), we could use some of the savings to cover extra bills. I'm also not opposed to seeing if I could come back and work part-time instead of full time, and get more time at home with the LO for a few years, and my husband is considering looking for a higher paying job.

SO, freak out over. Thanks for your kind ears and words and your patience!!

Oh, and I have a LEMON today! :)


----------



## almosthere

Yay for a little lemon! Then comes orange! Lol


----------



## raelynn

I'm in the same boat with the 60% pay for up to 6 weeks. I did read that you could request an additional 6 weeks of short term disability for 'bonding' time but I'm not sure I'm making complete sense out of everything. I have to use 5 days of personal leave before maternity pay would kick in so I've been saving up my sick time since I can roll that over to next year. I wish they made all these policies easier to understand!

Christie - How exciting adopting a little one! They're bound to get along great since they'll be so close in age!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am pretty upset ladies. I got my NT results - I have a 1:270 chance of having a baby with down's. Average for my age is 1:700. Genetic OBGYN considered my number "normal". I am not happy about it at all. I have been crying since I found out after work. I am really scared. I go for the 2nd part of the test at 16 weeks.


----------



## almosthere

I am so sorry snowflake-I think baby will be fine though!! <3 HUGS <3


----------



## Jesss123

Snow, I'm so sorry :hugs: 

In regards to everyone's maternity pay, WOW, you only get 6 - 8 weeks? Where I work, it states in my contract that I will be getting 83% of my pay, not taxed for 26 weeks, then 60% of my pay for a further 13 weeks then I'm entitled to another 3 months unpaid. I will be taking my full maternity, my full year as I'm going back to university next September, at that point LO will be 4 months or so, but then again.. I also get paid for going to university, I get a good wage out of uni itself since my course is almost all practical (Midwifery). Then when I do come back to work, I'm only gonna be working there for about 15 hours a week as I'll be at uni for 30hrs. I'm glad i'm in the UK! You guys don't get much time off at all to spend with LO once they're born!

I hope it works out ok for you all :hugs:

AFM.. I had my fluids in today, god, I hate IVs. I've been taken off any medication as it's not longer having any effect and I've been officially put on sick leave until 25 weeks.. after which my maternity basically starts :dohh: LO is doing well, we seen her bouncing around today on a quick ultrasound. I had my counseling session too, but I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole thing so I'll post more about it tomorrow!


----------



## Jesss123

OMG! 16 weeks 1 day! :shock:


----------



## raelynn

snowflakes - So sorry about your results! I know it is probably really scarey but remember they are just a guess at this point. I've seen people with 1:100 chances and lower and they have perfectly healthy little babies :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Snow I thought your numbers were normal too from the info I got from my doc. I know things can be nerve wrecking when it's hot what you want to hear. I'm sure things are fine hun. Try not to fret.


----------



## TwoRdue

So sorry snow.. I sure you will be fine and number look good.x

Yay for week 16 Jess

Well I found today that I have put on 4.4 pounds in 13 weeks, nowhere near what I thought I had out on yay


----------



## almosthere

I've gained a few more than that two! I feel huge already! I think a students parent is starting to notice my bump now-wanted to keep it secret until after xmas break...hmmm

jess-wow time sure does fly, congrats on being 4 months already yay!!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've gained 5 pounds and I think that's right on target. Here's to a healthy pregnancy! It is a little tough, as I lost almost 20 pounds a couple years ago. I had gained about 10 back before TTC, but am still at a healthy weight. Now I need to embrace the scale creeping back up!


----------



## Jesss123

I know, time seems to be flying by!

I've actually lost another 1.5 stone in the past week and a half, my bump is barely there!


----------



## No Doubt

I've still just gained the 7 although today I felt like my bump was bigger. I had gained am extra couple from being constipated, but I lost that when things got moving. Bending over and whatnot is so out of the question. I had to practically do a lunge this morning just to get my shoe buckled...and I have velcro buckles!


----------



## No Doubt

Here you go! The first one is of her sucking her thumb. The second is of her sticking her tongue out, and the third is all of my little Thumper!
 



Attached Files:







13 week thumb sucking.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2









13 week tongue out.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









13 weeks all of baby.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## raelynn

NoDoubt - That last one looks like she is just chilling in there! So adorable!


----------



## No Doubt

I thought the same thing...and she still has her tongue stuck out, lol. She was anything but the whole time though.


----------



## Christie2011

I love the tongue sticking out! I hope that doesn't mean thumper is going to be a back talker!


----------



## almosthere

so funny shes sticking out her tongue congrats on a wonderful scan!


----------



## almosthere

Afm, I never get it, but dr's pushed it since I am pregnant and going to be traveling long hours on a plane to another country-so got the flu shot this am-stung like a bitch for a second but wasn't too bad overall...I am sure I will have a sore arm tomorrow! Now DH just has to get his-but not until baby is born and before next flu season I think they said....


----------



## No Doubt

almosthere said:


> Afm, I never get it, but dr's pushed it since I am pregnant and going to be traveling long hours on a plane to another country-so got the flu shot this am-stung like a bitch for a second but wasn't too bad overall...I am sure I will have a sore arm tomorrow!  Now DH just has to get his-but not until baby is born and before next flu season I think they said....

I never get it and now that I know it hurts I won't be getting it, but is anyone getting the protesis vaccine? I don't even think I spelled that right...it's for the whooping cough. I will be getting that.



Christie2011 said:


> I love the tongue sticking out! I hope that doesn't mean thumper is going to be a back talker!

I hope fore her sake she's not, lol.

So I keep saying she, but I don't know either way and lady didn't point out anything to distinguish, so what do you all think...boy or girl?


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the scan pics they are OH so cute and as for vaccinations I am just coming into summer so I don't think it applys to me.. looking like a lobster after been in the sun yesterday


----------



## Sw33tp3a

No Dobt --- too cute..


----------



## GettingBroody

Great photos NoDoubt!! Looking at the straight forehead I say girl! 

Snowflakes - so sorry about your test results but if the doctor says that's normal than try your best to trust him (or her?) and not stress yourself out. :hugs: Although I know that's much easier said than done...


----------



## almosthere

Do doubt-my guess is girl too! =)


----------



## lilbabywalker

Good morning, mamas! Anyone getting those round ligament pains? I've started to get them if I sneeze or move quickly.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great scan No Doubt! So cute about the tongue! 

Walker - I get them sometimes when I get out of bed. My not consistently.

Thanks girls. I can just hope the results get better when I go for the 2nd part of the test in 2 weeks. I feel a bit better about things today.


----------



## GettingBroody

Walker - just the once so far after a fairly energetic sneeze! Ouch!


----------



## almosthere

I think I had them a lot weeks 11 to 13 ouch!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i get thos stretch pains often becouse i sneeze all the time and when i sneeze i dont sneeze out wards like i hold it in iv tried to sneeze normal but cant. so it gets pretty painfull but iv always had those pains during pregnancy when i sneeze and never had issues before. iv been told that we as moms worry alot about like stuff like that. iv been told the baby is in the safest place it can be that our tummies are like a sheild all around it. and they are protected.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Christmas Eve dress from Target anyone? I hope my bump (18 weeks at the time) will show with it! With some nice bright red accessories, perhaps?

https://img3.targetimg3.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/14/22/14228564_121110080000.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Walker that will be cute! Special plans?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i really like it walker


----------



## snowflakes120

LOVE the dress Walker. I can't wait to get some maternity stuff and actually have a bump to show off!! Hoping santa will bring me my bump for Christmas!! :xmas6:


----------



## No Doubt

I know preggo women are all about getting into maternity clothes, but for some reason I am so anti maternity clothing. I think it's cute and I love seeing other preggo women in it and I probably should get some, but I can't bring myself to get it. I don't know, guess I'm weird, lol.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

speaking of maternity clothes, im in patiently waiting for my fed ex delivery of maternity clothes that is said on the Fedex site to be delivered today. i was hoping to have something that fits for my doctors visit in the morning.


----------



## almosthere

super cute dress walker!!

I don't mind mat. clothes they are pretty cute now a days lol but my mom has been calling me big already and my coworker apparently said I am looking pregnant now- don't know how I like these comments....if at all :/


----------



## TwoRdue

I find that Maternity cloths are super expensive here and you are not going to be wearing it for long so I go to cloths shops and by trendy tops that still show of my bump but for like only $10 compared to $50 or $60


----------



## NatalieBelle

The maternity clothes prices are ridiculous. I have a hard time finding clothes regardless, because I'm a short curvy girl, so pants are a pain. I am just having a close friend of mine sew some stretchy belly banding onto my pants  Then just getting nice cute comfy tee shirts from thrift stores, plenty of shirts that are stretchy and soft


----------



## Sw33tp3a

right after i posted on here the delivery truck pulled up. :xmas6: mine i did a lot size its 12 pieces my size we got off of Ebay. a few pants and tops. they are gentally used and we got them for 40$ so very good deal and two items never been worn they still had price tags on them.:xmas12: a few of the tops are like business nice so i can wear those to church.


----------



## GettingBroody

Great deal Sweetpea!! I agree some maternity clothes are very expensive and they get worn for such a short period of time! I'm still in all my own clothes and will be for a while I'd say. I'm also hoping Santa will bring me a bump for Christmas!! :xmas9: (loving the Christmas smilies!) I have a tiny one right now but not one anyone would really notice...

Natalie - how was your scan? Did you get a photo?!


----------



## OmiOmen

Great photos NoDoubt.

I got my flu short a few weeks back, it went fine. I will be getting my whooping cough one too.

I had to get maternity jeans from the bloating at 4 weeks, with trousers it is not like you can buy a bigger size or it will be too big on the legs. I have found a couple of bits out from my last pregnancy although I saved almost noting and was 2 dress sizes bigger then. I need some maternity tops very soon though because my bump is forming very quickly this time.


----------



## snowflakes120

I can't remember if I said anything but I totally ordered some Thanksgiving baby clothes after Thanksgiving so they were on mega clearance. They are getting delivered today. I can't wait to get them. One is a 2 piece set that says "Mommy's little turkey" and has striped pants with a turkey on the butt! I also got a bib that says "My 1st Thanksgiving" and a sleep & play outfit that has little turkey's on them. I got 6 months for both outfits. I wasn't sure whether to get 3 or 6 months. I figured it would be better for them to be too big rather than too small...

Aweee I'm a lemon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

The dress I posted is just $23 at Target! Might get it . . .

So, I remember people talking about not getting a flu shot. There was a recent study in Denmark that showed women who contracted the flu while pregnant had twice the chance of having their child diagnosed with autism by age three. Women who ran a fever for a week or more had three times the chance! So, despite my usual avoidance of it, I got my flu shot yesterday! My arm's sore, but I feel better after having read this study. Just encouraging you ladies to do the same . . .


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea. Totally forgot.

Anyone starting to do anything for stretch marks? I started putting on Mama Bee (by Burt's Bees) Nourishing Body Oil on my boobs, butt and tummy after my shower. I'd like to start preventing even though I barely have any bump. I haven't really done any research on any of the products so I don't know what's what's good and what's not. I just picked this one bc it's all natural and I happened it was at Target. Just was wondering what y'all are doing or plan on doing... Or if you know something that is great!!

I planned on calling my PCP on lunch to see if I needed an appt or could just walk in for the flu shot. I want to make sure to get the actual shot and wanted to make sure it was preservative free (Thimerosal free).


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've heard Mama Bee is good!


----------



## raelynn

I've just been using a lotion with cocoa butter in it to keep moisturized. I've just accepted I'm probably going to get stretch marks. You're either genetically predisposed to get them or not and I already have old ones from when my hips developed and one from the bloating with IVF so there is no stopping them.


----------



## almosthere

I'm also a lemon snow yay :)

I need to buy lotion perhaps ill do that this week! :) 

Walker I got my flu shot 2 days ago to make sure ill be all set for my winter traveling on planes...my arm is still sore.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/60578_3380572973095_1122446189_n.jpg :cloud9:

our official due date is July 9th 2013 :happydance: baby is nice and healthy!!!! i get to update my tickers now..


----------



## almosthere

I'm also a lemon snow yay :) I can't wait to be 4 months only 2 more weeks now! 

I need to buy lotion perhaps ill do that this week! :) 

Walker I got my flu shot 2 days ago to make sure ill be all set for my winter traveling on planes...my arm is still sore. 

I've been a bit stressed thinking about how little time I have to get things done before baby comes...selling our condo, buying a house, setting up nursery and purchasing all babys and mommies needs oh goodness! Glad I don't. Have to plan a shower I think my mom may want to do it for me!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for all the lemons!

I'm not doing anything about the stretch marks. I already have them from when I was heavier. Here's hoping they don't stretch anymore, lol.


----------



## lilbabywalker

We've been calling our lil lemon Sourface this week. ;)


----------



## NatalieBelle

Nope, It was the scan from when I was 6 weeks. A worried mother emergency ultrasound, But in 7 weeks I get my 22 week scan  My health insurance only pays for two ultrasounds. Which is okay with me, but I didn't get to keep my first one :(. I should have my 22 week one up though when I get it


----------



## GettingBroody

Natalie - wow, you'll see such a huge difference between those two scans!! I have your EDD on the front page as May 16th...do you want me to change it to the 19th?

Sweetpea - yay, for having an actual date and updating your ticker!! :dance:

As for stretchmarks, I have some body creams here that I use when I remember! :dohh: One of them is mostly cocoa butter. I'll probably just continue to use them - since lots of things you read say stretchmarks are genetic and you'll either get them or you won't then I don't think I'll bother forking out for any of the expensive specialist creams...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Natalie that's how i was with my first 2 pregnancies. i only had 2 ultrasounds. so im loving the idea of my new doctors office that has them done at every appointment. he has it on a list in each room that says what is done at each prenatal appointment. and yesterday was just to come in for an extra one to find out my due date. 

is anyone gonna try and do one of the belly casts when they get there really big pregnancy bump. my husband and i want to do this. i never new of them with my last two so im excited and want to one. just gotta get an idea of what to paint on it.


----------



## OmiOmen

LO#2 is a lemon too now. Sometimes the time seems to be going so fast and at other times it seems like time is standing sill. 

I am not doing anything for stretch marks, creams will not stop them and your are either prone to them or your not. If your mother got them when pregnant and/or you got them in puberty you are more likely to get them. I got some in puberty but did not really get anything noticeable in pregnancy however I am already getting bigger sooner this time so who knows. :shrug:


----------



## Jesss123

Hello ladies :) Glad everyone is doing well here!! Lovely scan pictures and woah.. we're really getting further and further now! Time is really flying by!

As for stretch marks.. My midwife actually gave me some cream to use from now on, I have been using it but I've never really had stretch marks and I really don't have them now. Well, apart from two on my boobs but they're growing way too fast. 

I felt the baby kick for the first time yesterday too :happydance: I was just sitting there casually at my doctors office and she was scanning me real quick to see how LO was doing and I just said 'ouch!' and she just smiled and laughed at me, saying that was your little girl kicking about :cloud9: I've had another one of those this morning but other than that it's pretty quiet. I can feel a lot of popping there though, I don't know whether that's her moving or my stomach just being hungry but.. oh well. I actually went to see the doctor yesterday because my boobs started leaking :dohh: It's like this clear, yellow tinged fluid, very watery and I just didn't know what the heck it was. Apparently it's normal but I haven't seen anyone that was leaking this early on :shrug: Doc just said it's probably my HG and hormones going wild. I've been admitted to hospital 3 times in the past 10 days too so hence I've been a little quiet here. I'm on cyclizine injections now everyday too and boy, they HURT. It's like acid going into my muscle every time. I actually cried when they did it at the hospital on Wednesday. My arm kills me afterwards but at least it takes most of the vomiting away!

Sweetpea, I've never heard of casts before either and I just looked them up - I definitely want one. I think it'd be a nice memory since I don't think I'll be having anymore after this LO. I wouldn't get it until third trimester though, when I'm.. huge! 

How is everyone anyway? How are you all symptom wise? :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay glad they found something jess! And how sweet at feeling the baby kick! Are you able to eat a bit more with the shots? Sounds like things might finally become a hit more enjoyable for you!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I can't wait to feel baby kicking! I'm doing well, symptoms wise. Still getting headaches almost daily (boo) and finding myself out of breath more easily than usual. My husband and I like to play guitar and sing Christmas carols, respectively, around this time of year, and I had to take some breaks after singing!

I've been getting these kind of sharp pinching pains, almost like stitch pains, here and there in my lower abdomen and sides. Might be my IBS, or gas, or stretching pains. Hopefully nothing more!

How are all of you?


----------



## No Doubt

Walker have you tried drinking more water? I usually get headaches if I don't drink a ton. I drink a lot, but if I don't drink the 10 glasses or more I guess it's not enough apparently. I've found myself feeling thirsty on the days its on like 8...oddly enough. I've also found moving into 2nd tri that I'm thirstier in general.

I'm also getting the sharp stabby pains. I've had it a lot today, but I just assume its all stretching too. That or the round ligament pain.


----------



## almosthere

Yay for kicks jess! I probably am not drinking enough water its hard for me as I never have been a big drinker just a drink with each meal...

Only headaches as a symptom and that's it...think my ms is just about gone. Having no symptoms scares me as I have no reassurance that babys ok... really need my appointment to hear baby on the doppler I haven't heard babys hb since 7 weeks I only saw it on my last scan. My next apt is dec 11th so glad I moved it up a week


----------



## No Doubt

That was one of my reasons for getting the Doppler. So if I'm every freaked out I can listen to it.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Jesss123 said:


> Sweetpea, I've never heard of casts before either and I just looked them up - I definitely want one. I think it'd be a nice memory since I don't think I'll be having anymore after this LO. I wouldn't get it until third trimester though, when I'm.. huge!
> 
> How is everyone anyway? How are you all symptom wise? :)

there are some really creative ones. i will have a better idea once i now what we are having. i never heard of them before till last year and saw one at a babyshower. ya i am waiting untill im really big also


----------



## snowflakes120

Yea, my Dr. said that almost all headaches are from dehydration. Try upping your water intake or try some gatorade.

I really don't have any symptoms but then again I never had any to begin with so I feel the exact same as I have been all along. :haha: Just my boobs are def less sore.

Going to get our Christmas tree tonight! Soooo excited!! :xmas9: I love Christmas. And I'm going to put together our baby announcement photo together this weekend!! Hint: It's Christmas Themed!! I can't wait!! :xmas12:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm definitely doing a body cast! They look so cool!


----------



## lilbabywalker

We're getting our tree tonight too! So excited! I should drink more water. I used to be a regular fish, but I've gotten out of the habit lately.

I just got way tired. Zzzzzzz.


----------



## Jesss123

NoDoubt, I do feel a little better. I don't vomit more than 5 times a day when I'm on the shots, but boy, they're PAINFUL! I manage to keep bland food down sometimes, in very very very small portions. My calorie intake isn't higher than about 800 calories a day but it's better than it was! So things are better and I do feel better both physically and mentally!

Walker, I get the same kind of pains as you, everyday but my MW just said things are growing and stretching and I will get pains. In regards to headaches - you might be getting dehydrated. Headaches are a sign for me that I need to test for ketones an try and increase my water intake.

AFM, my boobs are still leaking. It's so odd. My OH just thinks it's funny :shrug:
I have tonnes of appointments from now on. I'm at the antenatal clinic at least once a week. I can't complain though, I get to see LO a lot. :happydance: It's amazing - I can tell every week how much she's grown! :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

That's amazing jess, and glad things are better!

Well I finally broke down and bought some maternity clothes last night. Hubbs even asked if it would be enough. I think I can still stretch some of my shirts a little longer but I only got two pairs of pants for work so will probably get more of those and maybe another pair of jeans cause I only got one. I bought the three pants and two skirts and spent $140 that I didn't want to, but hey at least I can breath again.


----------



## almosthere

hahaaha yay for buying mat. clothes nodoubt!

jess-yay for seeing LO lot's-very nice!!

afm just having some hot coco and fluff hehe...could not sleep...if I get up to be anytime after 6ish then it is garunteed I am up for the rest of the morning lol. Will drink lots today to keep hydrated! =)

and no doppler for me-I would LOVE it I am sure, but I would obsess over it which wouldn't not be good haha. 1 week and 4 days until I hear baby's hb yay! =)


----------



## lilbabywalker

Let's make our mission today to drink at least 8 cups of water! I'm at one so far.


----------



## No Doubt

I always drink plenty of water. It can be a chore sometimes when I'm home but I bought a brita bottle and just tell myself to drink at least 5 of those a day. I have a huge jug at work that I drink at least one of and then come home and drink two of the brita bottles.

I thought I would obsess over the Doppler too, but I only use it if I feel an all day weirdness like yesterday I had a stretchy pully feeling all day and wanted to check it out. Of my little Thumper was difficult and all over the place but once I rolled on my side she fell forward and I heard her for a few seconds and was fine.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Oh I wish I had a Doppler. But I'm trying to find a good pair of baby buds so I can play some tunes to the little booger


----------



## almosthere

I suppose I am at one too-I wonder if the water in tea/hot chocolate count? hehe


----------



## No Doubt

My hubbs is a musician so a pair of buds is a must most definitely, lol.


----------



## lilbabywalker

3 cups so far!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol walker! That's how my hubbs drinks his water. He tries to drink at least one an hour. Its like torture for him. Maybe you could try the little packets that flavor the water.


----------



## GettingBroody

almosthere said:


> I suppose I am at one too-I wonder if the water in tea/hot chocolate count? hehe

They do count :thumbup: As does soup and anything else liquid based... Luckily for me because I struggle with drinking enough water too :blush: If tea and glasses of milk didn't count I'd be in big trouble!

Afm, really struggling to eat at the moment :nope: I can manage cereal in the mornings and most days I can eat toast or something similar for lunch but dinner just isn't happening... I make it every night (in the hope that I'll eat it!) but after about 3 bites the texture makes my stomach heave and I have to jump up and spit it out or else...:sick: Haven't actually been sick yet but there's been a few close calls! Usually after a glass of milk to settle my stomach I can manage a bowl of soup (totally liquidized and textureless!) or more cereal/toast but it's beginning to get annoying now! :growlmad: Haven't had a proper dinner in 2 weeks and I love my food!! I thought second tri was supposed to be the easy one?!!

On a positive note I just bought 5 metres of material to start making baby slings! You get 3 slings out of the width that fabric is sold in so I ordered a light grey colour and I'll keep one grey and dye the other two different colours. Doesn't make much sense to have three the same colour!:wacko: The fabric cost me only 26 incl postage so IF haha:) they work out then I'll have got 3 for less than the price of one moby!:thumbup:


----------



## TwoRdue

I find all I do is drink water as I don't like fizzy drink unless it's got Bourbon in it hehe so that is out and I don't drink juice and as I am constantly thirsty it has to be water.

Getting sorry you are still not feeling week, I was told from my doc that it's between week 12 and as late as week 14 to start feeling better so maybe not to far away.


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks Two! I could understand it more if I'd been feeling like this all along but the fact that it just suddenly started at about 12 weeks is strange!! :wacko:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

GettingBroody said:


> Thanks Two! I could understand it more if I'd been feeling like this all along but the fact that it just suddenly started at about 12 weeks is strange!! :wacko:

thats how i was in my last two pregnancies i didnt find out i was expecting till i was already 10 weeks or so and then had morning sickness at 12-16 weeks. thats why i now even though i dont have it now doesnt meean i wont in a few weeks.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've had five cups of water so far . . . Gotta pick it up! On a side note, if anyone asked me what I want for Christmad right new I would say a prenatal massage! I've been having sharp pains in my butt (sorry) all evening, especially when bending at all. Ow!


----------



## almosthere

ahhh walker you crack me up-a massage does sound nice! I pulled the muscle behind my knee----ouchh!!! 

off to have some soup it is so cold and snowy here =(


----------



## Christie2011

I also broke down and bought some maternity clothes today. I needed some comfy dress pants for work. I wore my biggest pair Friday and they were uncomfortable and I'm down to one pair of jeans that I can still button. I only bought 2 pair of pants and 2 shirts. Tis the Christmas season and I have not finished shopping for others, so more clothes for me will have to wait a little longer.

I have been incredibly thirsty today. I think for once I got in my required water intake. I never usually drink very much, today was strange wanting so much water.


----------



## almosthere

Christie I was also super thirsty! And yay for joining thwe maternity clothes group! LOL.

It is SO foggy in MA today!!! It snowed yesterday and now it is like a misty snow fog-very odd. Anywho, woke up feeling dizzy-had some caffenated tea to wake me up and a blueberry muffin for my bloodsugar. Feeling a tad better now. Yesterday my mom surprised me and purchased a crib, ottoman, and dresser with baskets and a rug for me for early xmas-I am so fortunate. It is a used set in great condition. I don't mind buying some things used as babys things are very pricey! I have to purchase 3 carseats-one for me, one for dh, and one for the grandparents-so everything will add up fast. A pack and play for grandparents and vacations. Lot's to buy! Before getting pregnant I thought "oh 9 months, thats plenty of time to get things in order!" But now I am worried it is not! I think once dh and I find our dream house (well, as good a house we can find with our finances, lol) then all will start to fall into place. I can't wait to get started on the nursery!! We toured some homes, but one was just too small and not worth the move from our current place, and the other was a short sale. Our condo was a short sale, so we know how long the process can take. Sorry for the rant, hehe hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

almost there- thats nice your mom got you some stuff, i know every bit helps. when i was pregnant with my son i worked in childcare and the parents of the kids in my class found out i was pregnant. they would just drop bags of cloths new and used off in the mornngs and like baby bouncers and swings that were in good condition. i never ask for them to do that but the response i got was over whelming. i felt blessed when i had nothing to give back at the time except for a thank you.


----------



## No Doubt

I bought two more pair of of work pants and one more of jeans which I think will all hold me at least until third tri...hopefully into it pretty good. If not I'm hoping the clothes my friend is giving me will work for third tri. She's a little bigger than me so I think it will be ok then and if is a little baggy I just really don't think I'll care at that point, lol. Every little bit does help.

Once I actually planned out how I would purchase things I knew 9 months would fly by, lol. I'm starting to freak out about us getting to some of these daycares. I'm scared of running out of time. I said I was just going to put my name on everyone's waiting list. In the mean time I will keep looking for someone to come into the house and watch Thumper, but if not we will at least have a daycare.


----------



## almosthere

Nodoubt-Daycare/finding a nanny must be stressful! I hope you and everyone else on here finds a wonderful place for their little one whilst going back to work! fortunately my mother is retired, so we already plan of having her watch baby Monday through Thursday-it is so costly to pay for childcare! We already planned the general drop off and pick up routine-dh brings baby to grammy and grampys in the morning since he goes into work much later than I do, then I pick baby up since I get home earlier than dh does.

Sw33p-how wonderful! I was hoping a family I still babysit for will be that generous! I really want their pack and play but I don't want to ask-so if they give then I shall take! LOL but I just don't feel right asking for anything! My parents are picking up the stuff today-it feels like a huge load lifted off my back not needing a crib and babydresser/changing table! I feel bad they have to drive an hour there and an hour back and they will be storing the stuff in their basement-the sooner I move into a house, the better!!

So I think it is safe to say we are all getting pretty close to our 20 week gender scan, I go 2 or 3 days before my actual 20 week mark-when does everyone else go? I am sooo excited to find out and pick a name-another big thing needed to be done on my list of baby to do's to make me less stressed!


----------



## lilbabywalker

We plan on going for our scan (our first ultrasound!) around New Year's.


----------



## No Doubt

I haven't even scheduled that. To be honest I'm just grateful to jot have a million appts a week anymore and am just trying to enjoy going to work and then coming home. The first three months were hectic with appt for me so thank goodness that's slowed quite a bit. Luckily one of the places I go for u/s is really quick with appts...I call and get scheduled within the next couple days so scheduling won't be a problem. Plus as o don't want to know the sex a gender scan isn't as important to me, but I know it is to hubby and I obviously wouldn't mind seeing my little Thumper again, lol. So I will have to make that appt.

We already have names picked out...one boy, one girl name. I can't wait until I can call her by her name...which obviously won't be any time soon, lol.


----------



## almosthere

Aw, I know-name picking is so hard but so exciting and fun at the same time! MY OBGYN set all my appts for me and mailed me me schedule lol so it is kind of nice to not have to schedule each one.


----------



## TwoRdue

That is so nice of your mum almost, the OH and I will pretty much be buying everything but that is OK just going to be pricy.

Well it's 8am here and already 21 degrees and humidity in the 80s boy it's going to be one other day


----------



## No Doubt

That is nice. I wish, but I had appts at a few different places so that wouldn't work. Now all I have to do is have my thyroid checked every month and my usual monthly appt. I also have to have my glucose checked again in Jan or Feb but that's it thank goodness.


----------



## lilbabywalker

My next midwife appointment is the 12th, and I have to go back to the hematologist in February to check if my iron has improved.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, that was super nice of your mum Almost! I am also very lucky that my parents still have our crib and Moses basket and they're both in perfect condition :thumbup: I will also be buying a lot of things secondhand (if I can find what I want!) - most baby things are only used for such a short time that they can be in really good condition secondhand. The only thing I really want to buy new is the carseat because you never really know if it's been in an accident or not... Today we had a Christmas fair at school with a bric-a-brac section and I came home with 4 baby books, a Tommy Tippee steriliser incl one bottle, a cute sleep suit with tags still on and a lovely Fisher Price baby toy - all for less than &#8364;10! Total bargain! Although now that I've actually started spending I may never stop!!:haha: Also, went out for something to eat after the fair and ate some pizza!! So it's been a great day all round!! :D Now, I just need to go drink some water - we were so busy all day that I didn't get a chance! Oops!


----------



## almosthere

Getting that is fantastic! And I agree with the carseats! Plus, those can get super icky! Well our stuff arrived today thanks to my parents! Great condition-they even gave us the matress although I kind of wanted a new matress...hmmm. The chair and ottoman is wonderful, even locks if I dont want it to rock-my mom is going to wash the cusions and put new fabric on it =) SO excited!!!! wish I could set up my nursery already-totally pushing to get into a house very soon! hehe

And I am drinking my water now! Pregnancy brain has really got me good lately...I am always so in routine every morning, but 2 mornings I forgot to take my prenatals including this morning!!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

My cousin just had two babies (a boy and a girl) in the last two years, so she's planning on doing some handing down! Yay!


----------



## lilbabywalker

A coworker just brought me a bag full of baby socks! How sweet! He has two little boys, but he made sure to give me gender neutral ones haha.


----------



## snowflakes120

Very nice Walker! Jealous! I prolly won't get any hand me downs. There is a theory at my work that everyone that works there has a baby girl. My annoying co-worker announced her pregnancy at 5 weeks (I have yet to tell anyone at work yet) and has already gotten everyone's maternity clothes and baby clothes. I have a feeling I am breaking the dumb tradition anyways and am having a boy. But still. None of my friends have babies either. I have some cousins that have kids but aren't too close with them. I have one close cousin but she lives clear across the country in AZ so it would be hard to get the stuff to me and I don't know if she's kept the stuff or has already given it away.

I went shopping this weekend and blew a few hundred on maternity clothes at Gap. They were having a sale so I picked up a bunch of pieces. I don't really need them yet but I know someday I will wake up and nothing will fit at all. So at least I have stuff at the house.

Tree decorating went great this weekend too! Love the house with a tree in it and all the Christmas decorations! 

My gender scan & next appt is on 12/20. Coming up soon!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

To add to my awesome day, my boss who came back from maternity leave today filled me in and set me straight - I get 5 weeks of time off with 60% pay! So, I'll have to use paid time off, but I won't totally deplete it. Yay!!


----------



## almosthere

Yay walker

And snoflake that's funny about the girl myth lol so lucky your gender scan is this month!


----------



## lilbabywalker

My bump, my bump, my lovely baby bump!

https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/3549/s15tx.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## almosthere

beautiful bump walker!! I'll post my 16 week bump next thursday!!


----------



## No Doubt

cute wee bump walker!


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha... Your so silly Walker. I totally read that and sung it to the song!!! Super cute bump!! I'm mega jealous of your bump!! 

Dear Santa -
All I want for Christmas is a bump. I've been a good girl this year.
xoxo
Snowflake


----------



## GettingBroody

Fab bump Walker! I'm also very jealous, mine is still so tiny!


----------



## almosthere

I think my bump is really starting to look more like a bump although I still feel like I'm in the awkward "I just feel fat" stage lol. Hoping to have a nice real defined bump at 4 or 5 months


----------



## lilbabywalker

I feel like mine's too big haha!


----------



## No Doubt

Walker I feel like mine is huge too, lol.

Almost I feel like I'm in that is she fat or preggo stage too.


----------



## Jesss123

We're officially having a girl! Another scan confirmed it today! :happydance: So let's hope she's still a girl at next scan, haha!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww a little girl. Great news jess! How is everything else?


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats jess!!! Do you have a name yet? =)


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, congrats Jess!! Fab news!! :pink:


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah Jess for Team Pink!! 

Ummm. I can't do up my pants today. I am seriously sitting at work with my pants fully undone - buttons, zipper and all!! Good thing my shirt is long enough!! I think I will be wearing leggings tomorrow!! I think my bump is finally on its way! Santa is listening! It's like it's shown up overnight! Literally!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

snowflakes120 said:


> Yeah Jess for Team Pink!!
> 
> Ummm. I can't do up my pants today. I am seriously sitting at work with my pants fully undone - buttons, zipper and all!! Good thing my shirt is long enough!! I think I will be wearing leggings tomorrow!! I think my bump is finally on its way! Santa is listening! It's like it's shown up overnight! Literally!

i did this last pregnancy and have done it again this time. if you have any tight shirts in white dark blue or black you can cut them under the arms straight across and use it under your other shirts as a belly band to go over your unbuttoned pants. ;) i went all pregnancy without maternity clothes for work that way. way before i new anything about the ones you can buy that look the same way.


----------



## Jesss123

Thanks girls :D everything else is still.. terrible but I'm managing things :)

We've got a few names in mind, just trying to decide on one atm ;)


----------



## almosthere

Jess I hope third try is the charm for you! I thought of you the other day when I heard kate middleton is in the hospital from severe ms I feel so for you both :( although I am sure she is being pampered in the hospital like no other!

Yay for a bump growing snowflake! I clearly have one but still tiny taking my bump pic tomorrow then I will only be a week away from 4 months omgsh soooo crazy! I can't wait to be in 3rd tri already :) lol


----------



## raelynn

Almost - I'm the same way! Just wishing for 3rd tri so baby will be here soon.

Walker - Adorable bump! I'm still in the I just look fat not pregnant group :)

Scheduled my anomaly scan so we should be able to find out if baby is a girl or boy then too. Jan 2. Can't wait!


----------



## No Doubt

Hubby b'day is Jan 20 so I'm thinking I will schedule the gender scan for then. I will be 20 weeks and I think it will be a nice b'day gift for him!


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats Jess!

Hearing about Kate Middleton also made me think of you Jess. You two have something in common, though I'm sure if you two could choose not to you would.

I don't feel like I've gotten any bigger over the past couple of weeks. I'm pretty sure no one has noticed anything yet.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Feeling sad tonight . . . Don't know why.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Ms Walker hope you get the cheerfull feeling back


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry walker...probably just hormones.


----------



## Jesss123

I just looked up the Kate Middleton story.. ah, I feel so sorry for her! I didn't realise she was in hospital because of HG too! I hope it eases off in 3rd tri too! I'm sick of being sick!

Yey for everyones scans, we're really getting there!! I can't believe we're all in 2nd trimester!! 

Walker, :hugs:

Me and OH went out to dinner yesterday right after one of my injections - I kept some of it down and didn't faint until we got home! Then I passed out and woke up this morning, ha. I think because I've not been getting out at all apart from hospital visits, my body couldn't take it anymore yesterday. We were out for two hours and I was SHATTERED. 

Now I need to get ready as I'm seeing a few specialists today in regards to LO's few problems and my health! Hope it all goes well! I need to get some maternity clothes to wear around the house too because I am not fitting into anything else I have. I've bought outfits for work mostly but never considered I'd be sitting at home so much, lol.

Weird thing happened yesterday too. We have two snakes - a boy and a girl and the boy is my little sweetheart whereas the girl doesn't mind me but she's not the biggest fan! She would never ever settle down with me, ever. Anyway, I was sitting on the bed and my OH had her out, just messing around. She wanted to come my way, so he let her. Next minute she wrapped herself round on my tummy and just laid there. She was literally keeping me warm :lol: then she came up to my hand and just wrapped herself around and sat there, just chilling. I was well surprised, that was the first time she ever actually done that, lol!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww so cute about your snake. I never knew they were...so...I guess so much of a companion...? I don't really know the word I was looking for there, lol. But maybe your snake is a little maternal.

What's going on with the baby? You said there were a few problems.


----------



## almosthere

must be the hormones walker-i was crying over every little thing this passed weekend-things I normally wouldnt cry over-haha-but hope you feel happy soon!

jess-that is very neat about your female snake!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Cool about your snake. Man, I could never have a snake on me! I'd freak! My friends HG calmed down a bit after 20 weeks, I hope your does too. Good thoughts for you and LO.

Hugs Walker. I think we all have those days. I was emotional on Monday for really no reason at all. Hope you woke up bright eyed and bushy tailed today.

Sweetpea - How crafy are you! I'm going to have to dig through some of clothes I planned on giving to goodwill for some old crappy shirts! 

No Doubt - Your hubby's B-day is our Anniversary! I think that would be an awesome gift!

Anyone else feel like we've lost alot of girls that used to post regularly? I feel like there are less of us!

I'm an orange today! Yippeee! Oh yeah, I stopped my Progesterone on Sunday and all seems to be going well. I am happy about that! I have the 2nd part of my NT scan next week. They just do another blood draw and tell me the final results - unless they are bad then I will have make a decision on what I want to do. I am quite scared about that because my blood work is what made my NT results not so great. I really hope they improve this time. Super worried still. 

Telling family/friends on Saturday. I'm quite anxious. Nervous that something will still happen or that baby isn't ok but excited to let everyone know at the same time.


----------



## Jesss123

No Doubt said:


> Aww so cute about your snake. I never knew they were...so...I guess so much of a companion...? I don't really know the word I was looking for there, lol. But maybe your snake is a little maternal.
> 
> What's going on with the baby? You said there were a few problems.

Well, her bowels are outside of her body - that's for one. So if that doesn't sort itself out, she's gonna need surgery when she's born so they can put it all back in where it's supposed to be. The other thing is, my placenta is fully covering my cervix so I have that checked out every week, I had my cervix stitched up last week too. They're also suspecting a problem with her heart but amnio never showed anything and I have all clear for Downs etc. Nothing is confirmed though, I'll know more on next weeks scan anyway. I also have thyroid problems - quite extensive :growlmad: (I've lost half my hair :() and my fainting is getting worse which they're worried about because when I pass out, the oxygen that goes to my brain is slightly cut out, so the baby isn't getting enough of it either. That along with heart either racing or being very slow, worries them. I honestly don't think this pregnancy could get any worse. With HG topping it all off it's a complete nightmare - hopefully that will ease off soon!


----------



## Jesss123

Oh and for the 3rd time my blood pressure was in the 130/80 region, so that's getting closely monitored too :dohh:

Snow - don't freak out until you have all the results back. I had a.. not so good NT result and I did decide to go for amnio especially since our LO might have a heart condition and it all came back clear. Seems like a perfectly healthy baby. NT results aren't always that accurate, because you could have a 1:8952050 ratio and still have a baby born with a syndrome of some sort :hugs: Good luck with telling the family too! :)

Also, I haven't been posting much as I've been really busy and ill. I'm either in hospital or in bed and half the time I can't be bothered even putting my phone on, nevermind the PC.


----------



## No Doubt

Snow don't worry, I'm sure everything is fine. Just try to enjoy it all and enjoy telling everyone. Yay for an orange!

Jess, wow, you definitely do have a lot going on. Hopefully everything will sort itself out like ita supposed to hun. I'll be praying for you and the little baby!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Thanks for the hugs! I feel much better today, emotionally, although I woke up with a very sore throat (drainage? hurts when I swallow) and have been kind of sniffly/sneezy all day, so the emotions may also have been the precursor to getting a cold. I hope not! I'm driving to Virginia this weekend (7.5 hours ugh) for a high school friend's baby shower, and I don't want to get her sick!

I'm also nervous because I'm driving her mom, who I've never spent any time with. AWKWARD.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Also, I'm learning to bring more than a can of soup for lunch these days! Today I have two whole grain tortillas wrapped with garlic hummus, carrots, green onions, chickpeas, cottage cheese, and sesame oil!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

walker that sounds good :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

jess ill keep in my prayers that the little one and you get better and everything grows the right way. my cousin just had her baby also recently about a month ago and had similar issues with the baby. she has now been home for over a week and is doing really good and her scars are healing nicely.


----------



## No Doubt

Walker that does wound good and I normally don't go for stuff like that, lol. Glad you are bringing more to work and feeling better today. I'd say that is a bit awkward but maybe you guys could talk about her baby and then talk about your baby, lol.


----------



## almosthere

lol walker funny about driving your friends mom just play music or try small talk hehe also I love garlic hummus but I read on livestrong site that pregnant woman should steer away from hummus. 

Jess sorry to hear about babies complications I hope they improve for the better

Snow yay for spilling the beans soon!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - hadn't heard anything about hummus... Must check it out. Love hummus!!

Walker - 7 hours is a lot of small talk!!! I'm sure it'll be fine though, have a great weekend!

Jess - will be keeping you and LO in my thoughts. Compared to the pregnancy you're having motherhood is going to be a doddle for you!! :D (PS your snakes sound fab!! What breed are they?)

Snow - yay for stopping your progesterone and not being able to tie your pants!:haha: Have fun telling everyone this weekend!! It's fun when everyone knows!

Loving all the oranges this week!!!!! :thumbup: We are making so much progress!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Sw33tp3a said:


> i did this last pregnancy and have done it again this time. if you have any tight shirts in white dark blue or black you can cut them under the arms straight across and use it under your other shirts as a belly band to go over your unbuttoned pants. ;) i went all pregnancy without maternity clothes for work that way. way before i new anything about the ones you can buy that look the same way.

Sweetpea - this is such a great idea!!! Will be doing this in lots of different colours! :D


----------



## almosthere

I love it too-it is prob fine but i research every food I am just so paranoid about certain herbs from teas and certain foods....the hummus may be due to sesame seeds and sesame seeds MAY cause MC but there is no "Scientific" proof yet, but I am still trying to steer clear of that, as well as the cold cut deli meats....how I am dying for a cold turkey sandwitch on white bread with american cheese mayo and salt and pepper...YUM!! DH really has to get home with dinner already....lol


----------



## almosthere

15 weeks! my late night late dinner bloated but still have a bump there pic LOL
 



Attached Files:







Bump pics! 015.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5









Bump pics! 017.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilbabywalker

I looked it up and apparently the hummus fear is the same as with some other foods (such as eggs and soft cheese), listeriosis. It's not one of the frequently warned about foods, though, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

GettingBroody said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> i did this last pregnancy and have done it again this time. if you have any tight shirts in white dark blue or black you can cut them under the arms straight across and use it under your other shirts as a belly band to go over your unbuttoned pants. ;) i went all pregnancy without maternity clothes for work that way. way before i new anything about the ones you can buy that look the same way.
> 
> Sweetpea - this is such a great idea!!! Will be doing this in lots of different colours! :DClick to expand...

by the way my hubby would joke and make fun of me becouse i do this when i have shirts that aren't long enough and i have the excess skin that make a bump in my lower belly so i like having my jeans covered in that area prego or not so i wear them still even when pregnant. my husband flipped a gasket when he started seeing the belly band commercials last year . he was why didn't i patten that lol. because Ive done it for years. lol needless to say he doesn't make fun anymore.


----------



## Christie2011

I know I've been slacking in the posting, but not much going on with me. I still don't fee pregnant, although I'm 15 weeks today. I've only gained a pound in the last few weeks. I have listened to LO on the doppler though and a nice strong (and loud now) heartbeat. LO seems to be very active as I had to keep moving the doppler. If I hadn't had so many scans already I would have thought I was having twins. But maybe LO just has an irregular heartbeat right now, sounded like two different beats and I don't think the other one was mine because it was too fast.

Jess, I sure do hope things start to get better for you. I couldn't imagine going through all you've been through so far.

Cute bump you've got going there almost.

I didn't used to be a lunch eater, but now I find myself going to the cafeteria to get a salad everyday. I have to force myself to add some hard boiled egg pieces to it since my MW insists I eat eggs everyday. I really don't like the taste of eggs, especially the yolk.

I found out my son's adoption will be finalized December 17th, so after that then I'll start publicizing my pregnancy. Though I'm still not sure when/how to tell my manager and coworkers.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks christie! I hope you find a comfortable way to tell coworkers and manager! have you been there long? I did my 2 ivf procedures my first 2 weeks of work-so it was super awk having to tell my boss since I was so new-my boss basically insisted I just tell ppl i did IVf bc they were catching on apparently....which made me break down and cry because it is so personal and rough and I didnt know if it was going to work-but in the end i had my boss tell them and to have them just not bring anything up about it as it is a sensitive subject for me. I let her tell for who came to be my miracle baby so i would not have to lift and keep it hidden anymore for saftey and health reasons for myself and baby. Then I ended up announcing at 5 weeks...super early and not what my original plan was, but it helped me to be more comfortable at work actually...sorry for the horrid grammer and long rant-chatty this morning!

I am mostly hungry for breakfast and dinner, but i make myself eat a good size lunch and i snack before and after as well...usually a yogurt and a peice of fruit


----------



## Christie2011

I've been here 3 years. I think the hardest part of telling my manager is that he wants to use the commonality of having young kids (he has a 6 month old daughter) as a way to bond or something with me. He got really excited when I told him I was adopting and now he always wants to talk about babies. I don't generally make personal relationships with people I work with. I don't hang out with any of them after work or outside of work. I do have one coworker I chat with about life outside work, but other than that I keep my personal life separate from my work life.

I guess I"m partly afraid that there will be too many questions about how I'm feeling, how long am I now, what's going on, how'd your appointment go? Since a lot of questions get ask about my son already when I have to leave early or I come in exhausted or whatever.

My mom has actually been pretty good so far. I have always been afraid she'd be asking me questions constantly. She did with my sister, but I think my sister enjoyed it, and my mom knows I don't, I've told that before I ever thought about getting pregnant.


----------



## No Doubt

Ok gonna try to catch all the new stuff...


Almost, cute hump hun!

Sweet pea, my hubbs is constantly trying to patent something. He wanted to do the huggie, a snuggie for two people, which I'm pretty sure they already had at the time. Everything he wants to patent is already out there, lol. Not to quick on that apparently, but he's mine and I love him, lol.

Christie, yay for the adoption being final! Not to far away at all. Hopefully telling people at work will be easier than you think.

Nothing really going on with me. Is anyone getting their energy back yet? I'm finding that I now pretty much have a food aversion to everything which sucks because I want everything and as soon as I start eating it tastes terrible. I had taco bell last night and that was ok so that might be my diet for a while. Apples are on the yummy list though so I have two for breakfast. Oatmeal is ok too so I usually eat that sometime in the morning. I'll try other breakfast foods this weekend. If they work then it might be breakfast and apples for a while, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

I feel the same Two! I'm mostly ok with breakfast and lunch but dinner is a bit of a disaster! Not much fun!! On a positive note, I'm definitely more energetic now though!! I'm trying to do one of the prenatal yoga vids at least every second day - so far so good! :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies!!

LOVE the bump Almost! I am so having hubs take a pic of me this weekend. It will be my 1st pic! Kinda excited about it! 

OMG totally awkward Walker! I would be like dying in the car! 

Jess - Sending good vibes to LO. 

I was just eating hummus last week. Trader Joe's has the best! I totally love breakfast, in fact, I made waffles and bacon for dinner one night this week! 

Christie - I don't like alot of questions either. And I know the one work girl is going to ask a million and she loves to talk about her PG so I am sure she is going want to talk to me about mine all the time and I really don't want to do that. 

Nodoubt - I have a good bit of energy. No longer falling asleep on the couch super early. I can somedays make it up til 11. 

Told my dad last night about me being PG. He's excited (well, as excited as my dad shows!). I can't believe I tell the rest of family tomorrow. Still so nervous. I am telling my 2 direct co-workers on Monday and I am sure the rest of the office will know by the end of the day. I have disabled all comments on my facebook wall (friends with both family and co-workers) for it not to get out there before I go to work.


----------



## No Doubt

So today, this lady at my job was kind enough to tell me that I am changing shapes. That's how she put it. She didn't know I was preggo, but said she suspected. So that made me feel better about my weight and well...shape, lol. My supervisor let that one go, which is fine cause its out there.


----------



## almosthere

haha no doubt-I find it kind of uncomfortable when people comment to me...I turned around and saw my boss and co worker smiling at me so i sad what and they said i am starting to look preg. from the side, i felt awk like why do they have to stare ike that?! lol

ladies-regarding food diversions, I feel like I wouldnt like snackingo n goldfish like I used to as i cant stand the smell anymore (i teach so its a snack we give the kids often). also, I did not enjoy dinner last night or tonight-so hoping it was just the food choices...uh oh lol


----------



## Jesss123

Thank you ladies :hugs: I have managed to stop throwing up last couple of days but the nausea itself got a lot worse. Although I prefer feeling like I'm gonna be sick any minute over throwing up all day long!

Lovely bump Almost!! :D

I might post mine later, I actually have something there now :haha: Sadly, all the weight I lost was from my arms and legs, they look like sticks now :dohh:

Snow, yey for annoucing it! :D I hope everyone takes the news well!

No Doubt, I'm getting more and more food aversions too which in my case isn't good. I haven't got any energy back either. Whoever said that during pregnancy we feel and look amazing should get a slap :haha:

Christie, good luck with telling your manager :) I know what you mean about trying to keep your life personal, I'm the same, I like to keep my life private. Look at it this way, it's better if the manager is at least excited and understanding and actually interested, because you could have someone who doesn't give a ... Although it must be annoying if she wants to keep on talking about babies 24/7!

Thankfully no one comments on how big I got simply because I don't see anyone apart from OH and doctors. I'd feel awkward if someone told me that I'm changing shape. But.. maybe it's just me.

I also did some shopping! Got a few things for LO :) We're only getting unisex stuff for now - random bits and pieces. In January we have got a big shop to do as we'll be getting ALL the furniture etc :happydance:

A Lovely snow suit! I just liked the look of it, don't know why. It's different, lol. CLICK

A cuddle robe! CLICK

Some bibs :) CLICK I also got a pack of some plain white ones too.

A 7 piece set :) CLICK

Moses basket, with a normal and a rocking stand :) CLICK

:happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies. I am not well at all-horrid cold/phlem, cough-woke up super early for a saturday but had no choice-although I did fall asleep early. Hope all are well =)


----------



## No Doubt

Generally I don't like when people comment wither, but because I'd been feeling fat lately it did make me feel better. She was really sweet about it.

Jess glad you are getting more food, but sucks about the aversions. Post a bump pic please!


----------



## Christie2011

Jess, part of the weirdness with all the questions and baby talk from my manager is that he's a guy. Might be easier if I had a female manager, but everyone on my team (coworkers to upper managers) are all guys. I don't think they've hired another female yet.

I do have one coworker that I talk to. He's actually having a baby in April. And his manager is having a baby in March. So I will be making it 3 months in a row for my team. I'm thinking of using that as a way to break the news to at least the coworker I talk about life outside of work to.


----------



## raelynn

Jess - All that stuff is adorable. We've bought our crib so far on a black friday deal but everything else we're waiting until after the holidays. Plus we'll find out boy or girl Jan 2. I can't wait. I just want to buy a bunch of cute baby stuff now :)

I also feel for you with the sickness. Mine hasn't been anywhere close to yours but I've been sick pretty much every night since 9 weeks. Every night I get through without being sick is a blessing! Hopefully it continues to get better for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jess - love the sound of your shopping!!:thumbup: I've been hit by the shopping bug too!! During the week I bought some colourful sleepsuits, 3 dungarees and a snow suit... But best of all, today I bought my buggy!! :happydance: We got this one in the camel colour - https://tonykealys.com/new-out-n-about-single-nipper-360.html My friend has the same one and it is so light and easy to push and turn etc. Suitable from birth all the way up. They're quite expensive new though so I've been keeping an eye out for a secondhand one but they're like gold and impossible to find and today I finally found one for sale only 5 miles from my house! Got the buggy, rain cover and basket for 200, only 8 months old and they're immaculate :dance: (costs 385 in the shop) Delighted!

I seem to be the odd one out here but myself and my co-workers have been talking non-stop about my pregnancy and bump and I'm loving it!!! :D But I've been working in the same place for nearly 12 years and a lot of the girls are also really good friends by now so maybe that's the difference... :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you feel better almost!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've had this persistent, dry cough and scratchy throat all day! No fun. Any ideas?


----------



## raelynn

Getting - I'm the same way at work. We all talk about baby stuff, even my boss but we're a small really close team so I feel pretty comfortable talking to them.

I had a really odd night tonight. Hubby and I went out to see Christmas lights and stopped for dinner afterwards but there was a wait for the restaurant. I don't know if it was just because it was really warm in the place but I got really lightheaded and my ears started ringing so hubby and I went and sat outside for a while until I felt better. Scarey! I think I might have passed out if we hadn't gone out. Apparently baby doesn't like curry either because I got sick once we got home. Ugh!


----------



## GettingBroody

lilbabywalker said:


> I've had this persistent, dry cough and scratchy throat all day! No fun. Any ideas?

A few spoons of honey maybe? Or honey, lemon and hot water?

Rae - sorry you felt dizzy, sounds like your blood sugar got too low maybe? Also sorry you're being sick - hope it passes soon!!


----------



## Jesss123

Walker, for the sore throat I usually drink tea with honey & lemon - it works wonders! Hope it goes away soon! :)

Raelynn, it's possible that you would have passed out. By this point in pregnancy we have so much extra blood in us that it can make us lightheaded and faint. It's normal. That along with the fact that it was warm, it's no surprise. 

Christie, my manager is also a man and oh.. he doesn't even want to hear a thing about the pregnancy - strange because I work in Daycare with babies under 6 months old :dohh: But I do agree that it would be a little strange if a guy is that interested and keen!

Here's my bump picture, now though I can feel LO. I know exactly where she is, I'm not impressed with the weight loss I've had. Sorry for a terrible picture but I had to take it myself and I couldn't hold my hand still!

How is everyone today? :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-09 12.14.25.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

sounds like you have kind iof what I have walker so sorry-this sickness (even though minor) mixed with second tri is just no fun-I feel like it has sucked all the energy out of me and its making my ms worse =(


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Sometimes I get nervous because I haven't had any symptoms really since 10 weeks. I had a scan at 11 weeks and doppler at 12 and everything is good, but I wish I could feel reassured. I can't wait until I feel movement! 

Hope everyone is well - sorry some of you are sick - hoep you get well soon :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey there Miss A!! So happy to hear from you! I haven't had any symptoms either for pretty much this entire pregnancy!! I too have been nervous that something is wrong with me or baby...

So sorry some of our ladies aren't feeling all that great. 

Nice bump Jess! Can't wait to feel movements! Looks like you got some great pieces to start!

Love the stroller Broody!

We told family yesterday. Everyone is super excited and in turn I have gotten a bit more excited about being PG.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

When is your next appointment snowflakes? I have my ob apt - with a doppler check on the 17th and then our gender scan is Jan 3rd.

How did it feel to tell everyone? I bet they are excited! I have been telling my family I want baby stuff for Christmas:)


----------



## almosthere

miss a-I also do not have as many symptoms as I used to-it is almost like symptoms are a confirmation all is going well so I completely understand how you feel! I have my doppler apt tuesday...soooo excited/nervous!!!

gender scan=a month from today, omgsh!!!!! =)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I will look at my tummy and try to decide if it is getting bigger or not. Plus I haven't gained any weight in the past couple of weeks...lol I know what you mean - I am nervous/excited for my doppler appointment too. Do you have any hunches as to what you are having? Me and DH both think girl and have had a lot of guesses that go that way, but the Chinese gender prediction calendar says boy, so who knows?


----------



## almosthere

haha our chinese gender prediction said girl I am pretty sure, and I have had 2 negative/weird dreams about being pregnant with a girl and when I fell pregnant I had this odd attraction to little girl clothes lol (I always wanted boy first so I was like wait why do I all of a sudden want a girl now?!) so I guess my intuition says girl. But then our US tech predicted boy but was not certain, and I feel like baby looks like a mini me of dh, so I am totally unsure so it will be quite a surprise either way I suppose!

But we say since we want a boy first time around we will prob have a girl lol-we will be pleased either way!


----------



## snowflakes120

Woo Hoo Almost for 1 month til scan!

MissA - My next appt is 12/20. It is my gender scan and a regular appt after. I think we are having a boy and the Chinese gender chart says boy too. I guess we'll see soon!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I have had lots of dreams of the baby, and I believe that my sweetie will be a girl. Plus my mother "gran" is already saying how she can't wait to see Penelope. Since all of my predictions is on girl as well. 5 more weeks and we will see if the dreams and guesses were right or wrong.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow - I am interested to see how accurate all of our intuitions are! We should keep a count of it when everyone finds out to see. I guess it is like playing at the best casino ever because we all have a 50% chance of being right ;)


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies sorry o haven't posted much. Was dealing with a little issue myself. Sorry some of you are still feeling under the weather.

Almost, only a month how exciting!

Miss A hump pic please!

AFM I'm definitely thinking girl. I've had plenty of dreams about me being preggo, but only one where I was actually holding my daughter. Not to mention everything inside me is screaming girl, and just from the past 15 weeks, I feel like this little one is like me already, lol.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## almosthere

so exciting to find out if our dreams and intuitions are true or not! and I woke up this am with a 99.33 temp-but it is a basal body thermometer I need to purchase a regular one lol. My ears are popping in and out and feel ickier than the past 5 days previous to today, debating if I should call out of work or not....


----------



## No Doubt

Call off almost. Take some time and feel better.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Nodoubt - hump pic?? :haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm thinking girl also but nearly all the babies I know that have been born in the last few years have been girls so maybe that's why!


----------



## No Doubt

Fair is fair, lol. I will post a bump pic when I get home. I wish I could just post from my phone cause I take them all with my phone, but can't so I will post later.


----------



## GettingBroody

If you've a smart phone you can attach pics straight from your phone using the PhotoBucket app?

And Almost, I agree, stay home and give yourself a baby a much-deserved rest day. Gotta look after yourself! Hope you feel better soon :flower:

Afm, having a bit of a dilemma - yoga or tv session?!!:haha:


----------



## Jesss123

Almost, hope you feel better soon! :)

Getting, can you be bothered with yoga? :haha: otherwise you wouldn't be asking! :haha:

AFM, we have picked the name for our girl. We're still working on a boy name just incase but we've finally settled on *Alice Faye* if it's a girl :) For some reason, calling her by her name now makes it more.. real. I think I might finally bond with her too which would be nice.


----------



## snowflakes120

Ha Ha Hump pic! I think I'm finally going to do a hump pic today! I asked hubby earlier if he would take one for me! 1st day of maternity pants. Man, stretchy waist bands rule!

50/50 chance is great odds if you ask me!

Broody - Yoga and then TV session!

Hope your relaxing at home Almost! Get better soon!

Great name Jess! I hope when we find out gender and pick a name and feel kicks that I will bond more too. It will be nice!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I think all the gender predictors are old wives tales. Either that or I'm having one of each!

Chinese calendar = girl
No MS = boy
Acne = girl
Craving salty foods = boy

Soooo . . . you tell me!


----------



## No Doubt

Oh gosh, I didn't even realized that's what I typed. And then when I ready it I still saw bump, lol. I use my phone mostly so forgive the typos. I'll do a hump pic later, lol.

Broody I agree, forget the yoga watch some tv.

Cute name jess! I'm kind of wanting to find out now so I can call them by their name. But I still want to be surprised.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm going to wait until Friday for a hump pic. I'll be 16 weeks then. I still don't feel like I'm really showing so hopefully 16 will at least look like something.

I'm a little nervous about this weekend ladies. I have to go up to NY (Western NY not NYC) to finalize my son's adoption. The adoption is being finalized in the same city my parents live, so obviously we want to stay with them. The unfortunate thing is my mom was diagnosed with shingles this past weekend. She's on antibiotics now, so hopefully she's on the mend. I'm not worried about me and my LO since I'm immuned to chickenpox it shouldn't affect me or my LO. Just a little concerned for my son. My mom already knows she shouldn't touch him and I feel bad for her. I just hope we can keep my son uninfected. I can't imagine a 2 month old coming down with chickenpox.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I hope that all works out. It's better to catch it when young, but he would just be miserable I know, which means so would you unfortunately. Hope everything is ok.

Here's my hump pic. I took it last Monday at 14 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NatalieBelle

lilbabywalker said:


> I think all the gender predictors are old wives tales. Either that or I'm having one of each!
> 
> Chinese calendar = girl
> No MS = boy
> Acne = girl
> Craving salty foods = boy
> 
> Soooo . . . you tell me!

Its a toss up there haha, what is your intuition telling you? 

I'm having just about all of the signs of a girl but I have just been craving normal foods which could be that my body knows it needs more protein than usual due to hypoglycemia. Salty and sweet foods are neither my forte as of the late though. Never know though, my mother was convinced I was going to be a boy, but her guesses were wrong. An ultra sound is the only sure way to know unfortunately :(


----------



## almosthere

jess-pretty name!

yay for more bump pics!! =) looking good nodoubt!

ladies-I ended up retaking my temp and it dropped to 98.something I can't quite remember the exact numbers-then it dropped again at work to 97ish so I do not have a fever. I would have LOVED to stay home, but with going into work 2 hours late tomorrow already, I would feel guilty. 

SOOO My second try at doppler tomorrow....hope baby is not stubborn again and lets us have a hear-I am very nervous though after not hearing baby's hb last time...hmmm...will update tomorrow night or on my work break tomorrow if the doppler is a success or not! I also think I may be getting a ear infection unless its just a blocked ear....so unless I get any pain, I will assume blocked ear from congestion. Sorry for the rant-hope all are well!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I really don't know. I fluctuate between thinking it's a girl and a boy . . . maybe more toward boy? But I don't have a strong intuition either way.


----------



## GettingBroody

Great name Jess!!

Almost - good luck today, hope baby behaves and you get to hear the HB!

Lovely pic NoDoubt!

Christie - good luck with finalising the adoption! That's so exciting!! :dance: I hope he manages to avoid the chicken pox too, such a pity for your mum that she won't be able to hold him :-( Have you had your own immunity checked since becoming pregnant?

Natalie - are you going to find out or stay team yellow?


----------



## Christie2011

Getting my immunity was checked as part of the pre fertility treatment bloodwork. I'm immune to chicken pox and the measles. Which is good for LO since getting those while pregnant can cause birth defects.

Yeah I feel really bad for my mom. Though they will be coming to MD for xmas and she should be better by then and be able to play/hold/hug all her grandkids then.


----------



## Jesss123

Glad everyone is doing well and thanks girls. We've been thinking about a name for ages and couldn't find anything that would go well with Alice (middle name) but we finally settled on something! I love the name. 

I've been feeling regular kicks today. OMG. It's the most amazing feeling EVER. :cloud9: I always wondered what all the fuss was about :haha: Now I get it! LO's heart was also checked today and we got the all clear! :happydance: everything looks as it should! Although her bowels are still on the outside :( OB said that chances are they'll go back in soon, so I really really hope they do!

In regards to chicken pox, I'm not immune but I had some sort of injection a few weeks back to help me with the antibodies. Although I don't even go out anywhere so it'd be hard for me to catch it off anyone.


----------



## No Doubt

Almost I'm sure everything will be fine. Just don't worry if the hb is fleeting as they are moving around on there. But I'm sure you will here it. I can here Thumper pretty much anytime, even when standing up on my Doppler at home now and the ones in the doctors office are way more powerful so I'm sure you will here your lo. Sorry you are feeling so hot. Hope that it gets better.


----------



## No Doubt

Wonderful report jess! Glad to hear things are looking up!


----------



## Jesss123

Just got a call from my doctor. They made me more appointments - few extras with the midwife, a couple with the GP, few blood tests in the next few weeks, 3 ECGs. Oh my. I'm gonna be at the hospital 4/7 days a week! On top of that, I go to my GP practice few times a week to get fluids. The costs of traveling there are already killing us. I don't think I have more free time for appointments. I'm already either at the practice or hospital most days. I guess it's just more people for me to vomit on!


----------



## almosthere

thanks no doubt! I am staying positive and assuming the beautiful sound of my lo's hb will fill my ears an hour from now!!!

jess-I really hope baby's bowls go back where the belong-and so happy baby's heart is healthy!!! =)

tmi but all I want to do is poo and i cant ugh! LOL I need to purchase more fiber one bars apparently haha


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice hump pic No doubt!

Almost - Do you know if your placenta is in the front? I know alot of times it is harder to hear HB on the doppler and feel kicks early if it is anterior. Just something to bring up perhaps. OMG, I am so incredibly backed up too. I am drinking apple juice in hopes of it making me want to go. My belly looks so big today because I am so backed up!!

Jess - Hope that bowels go back for you in the next few appts.

Christie - Thinking good thoughts for you when you go home. Safe travels and yippppeee on finalizing the adoption!! 

Christmas is 2 weeks away!! :xmas1:


----------



## lilbabywalker

Wait wait wait . . . only two weeks till Christmas? Oooh, I need to finish my shopping . . . . .


----------



## NatalieBelle

I will be finding out in 5 weeks. I would go team yellow, but baby daddy is impatient and wants to know asap haha.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I just schedule our ultrasound for the 29th at 9:45am! So excited!! Will it be sugar and spice or snakes and snails??


----------



## almosthere

Heard baby on the doppler for the first time today! Life is sweet right now! :) so releived and happy....now to announce to dhs family next week eeeek!

Interesting about the placenta all my us tech mentioned weeks ago was that it was forming....hmmm


----------



## No Doubt

Good report almost!

Got my results from the genetic testing today...finally. No abnormalities, everything looks good she said! So now just to get to my appt next week and then get my gender scan scheduled!

Nursery furniture should be here by the end of the month...SSSSOOOOOOO EXCITED about that! And tonight I got a few places to look at for daycare, so we are cooking with grease now, lol!


----------



## almosthere

thanks nodoubt and yes nursery furniture is so exciting makes pregnancy feel so much more real i think!! mine is all purchased and stored in grammy and grampies basement!! LOL


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tomorrow we are going shopping for a new as i call it mommy van so excited. wish us luck.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

15 week hump pic ;)
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## almosthere

very cute bump missa!!! i am loving that we all look preggers now!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Do I look pregnant? To me it just looks like I ate at the buffet three nights in a row...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

anna you look pregers for sure


----------



## No Doubt

cute pic miss A. And yes you look preggo.


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat almost. 

I still haven't made my 18/20 week scan appointment. My insurance is changing at the beginning of the year so I wanted to wait, but maybe I'll call and see when I can get in anyway.


----------



## almosthere

GL wth the van shopping sw33p!

Christie-my insurance changes yearly too due to updating through dh's work...we are sticking with same company but dif. plan. GL picking a new insurance!


----------



## Jesss123

Hi ladies! :)

MissA, lovely hump picture! You definitely look pregnant!

No doubt, glad you got all clear :D

AFM, we have found a house!!! It's a lovely 2/3 bedroom house, the building is only 5 years old too. It looks lovely inside and out! :happydance: It's so much cheaper than where we live now and it's a lot bigger too! It has a huge living room, a dining room, a nice new kitchen and two double bedrooms and a little tiny room where we're gonna have the nursery (as it's next door to the bedroom we're planning on having) We will be moving in the next 2 weeks so it'll be rather hectic just before Christmas but.. it's worth it! We'll save about 300 pounds every month! So happy we'll finally be out of here and on our own! :D

I missed my scan and appointment this morning :dohh: I couldn't stop throwing up and I couldn't even call them and let them know I wasn't coming as I couldn't get through. No one was answering their bloody phone. So basically it looks like I just didn't turn up :/ 

I've tried to call them another few times and still nothing :|


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm worried I've gained too much weight so far. I'm about 9 pounds up. How about you ladies?


----------



## Jesss123

I'm -16lb. Although I haven't lost anymore weight in the past couple of weeks!

Walker, I don't think you gained too much at all. It's still OK.


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the house jess! But still take it easy.

Walker that actually made me feel good cause I was thinking the same about myself, hut I've gained 10 and people are still telling me that I look good so I'm running with it, lol. So I don't think you've gained to much either.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm about 7lbs up.

I've already picked a new insurance. My company was bought by another company last year so we have totally different plans and companies. I'm just hoping the new company covers the scan. I don't have the new plan info yet, so I can't call to find out. I hope I get the new insurance cards soon.

MissA you definately look pregnant. I think right now I'd only look pregnant to someone who knows I'm pregnant and knew what I looked like before. We'll see what you all think Friday when I take my 16 week bump pic.

I have my 2nd appointment with the MW Tuesday. Event though the last few weeks seemed to have gone by slow to me, I can't believe it's been 5 weeks since my first appointment already.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great hump pic Miss A. Def look preggo!

I've gained 5 pds. But I am petite at only 5 feet tall so I am sure that that makes a difference.

Jess - Great news about the house!

Swwetpea - Happy new mommymobile shopping!

Chrisite - I am sure you can still make the appt even though insurance is changing!

Nodoubt - Yeah for furniture! We are going shopping over christmas break to find our set! I can't wait!

Speaking of Christmas break after my gender scan on 12/20 I am out of work til 1/2!! I am so excited. I have plans to do lots of baby shopping and that type of stuff. My main goal is to clean out the room that is going to be the nursery!!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm out of work after the 21st until the 2nd...except for this stupid half day on the 26th. I plan on doing the same thing...SHOPPING!!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

only 7 pounds up as of my last weighing. I'm slightly scared of the scale right now though. Ahah D:


----------



## Christie2011

Have any of you tried out this pregnancy weight tracker? It's supposed to show you if you are 'on schedule'. I'm currently following the upper limit of my expected weight gain.

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator


----------



## lilbabywalker

Heard the heartbeat at the midwife center today! Chugging away strongly in the 140s. Midwife said I'm measuring right on target and that my weight gain is perfectly fine. :)


----------



## almosthere

Jess congrats on your house purchase!

Walker I. Am 5 foot 2 and started at 102 I am now 112 almost 113 so I've gained almost 11!...I weigh once a week at each week mark so will update tomorrow but my docs weigh me and said I'm fine on weight :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi all how is everyone? 

walker Yay for hearing heart beat..

Jess how are you feeling at the mo? 

so far I have put on 3 pounds and was 122 pre pregnancy but it looks like I have put on more that I have.. got a nice bump growing out.

Have a 16 week scan next week so I hope baby has his legs wide open so we can see what we are having, I am saying a boy until proven wrong.


----------



## raelynn

I haven't gained any weight yet but I've also had MS since 7 weeks. Not really showing much either. Like Christie said, I also don't think anyone would know I was pregnant just by looking at me other than the people who already know me well. Can't wait until my bump pops and I start feeling baby!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've gotten a wave of dizziness/lightheaded-ness three times today. Not sure what it is - I'm eating and drinking enough, and my blood pressure was checked at my appt this morning and was great. Hmmm . . . can sinus trouble do this to you?


----------



## TwoRdue

Sinus sure can.. It can make you feel horrid. Hope you feel better soon.. What about sugar?


----------



## almosthere

walker I have had the same!! going to try to clean my ear out tomorrow see if I have blockage from wax...ear infections can make you dizzy as well...so perhaps I have fluid in my ear from being all congested


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy Avocado Week Almost! (and Snowflakes too I think?) Delighted you got to hear the heartbeat! 

MissA - cute bump pic!

Sweetpea - happy mommy car shopping! Do you know what you want?

NoDoubt - great news about the test results and yay for nursery furniture!

Rae - are you still being sick every day? :hugs:

Jess - how exciting about the new house!!!! Make sure you take it as easy as possible during the move. Rope in lots of friends and family to help you! Sorry you were too sick to go to your appointment - ridiculous that no one was answering the phone! Have you managed to get through since?

Walker - sorry you're feeling dizzy, hope it passes soon.

Afm, I'm only up about 3lbs too and, while I do have a nice small bump, I don't think you'd notice it if you didn't know I was pg. Been really struggling with eating dinners the last 3 weeks though so I'm sure that has had an impact on weight. Things seem to be improving slightly now so hopefully I'll be putting on a few more lbs soon!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for all the avocados!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies-I forgot I was an avacado until you told me-shame on me!!!! I can't believe I can officially say I am 4 months along and 40% there....WOW!

walker hope you are feeling better! I'm still clogged up and icky.

all other ladies-have an amazing day and happy avacado week sno!!! ;)


----------



## Jesss123

Hello ladies :D

How exciting about the scans/dopplers etc! :happydance:

I'm OK. Still pissed off with the Antenatal Clinic. I STILL haven't got through. I called my MW though and just told her and she said to not worry. They'll just send me another letter with a new appointment. 

Feeling a bit crap to be honest. The sickness eased off a little last week and now its back again. I threw up about 15 times today and it's only lunch time. :/

I keep having to have IV fluids too, my arm look terrible. I look like a drug addict! 

I can feel kicks on regular basis now too which is nice. It's like a one child party in there, especially at night!

Have you ladies thought of names yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweeekkkk! I'm an avocado! I have to go and get the 2nd part of my blood work for the Sequential Screen today. Blah! Then I will get my final results for downs in about a week. Quite nervous as my 1st part wasn't the greatest. Just hoping for an improvement in numbers at least.


----------



## Christie2011

I think I had my first bout of round ligament pain this morning. It had me doubled over for a few minutes if I tried to stand up. Unfortuately for me, it was feeding time for my son so I had to get up, I couldn't wait it out. I'm hoping this means that my body is getting ready to 'pop' my bump out!

I also think I felt LO today! I'm hoping he starts making his little jabs and movements more frequent.


----------



## No Doubt

I still just flutters every so often. They left last week for the most part, but have been back frequently this week. I also had another bought of ms this morning which I cried over. I want this to go away for the rest of my pregnancy, not just for a few weeks.

We picked out names before we were pregnant so we have one of each ether way!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've had slight round ligament pain here and there for the last couple of weeks, but no movement yet! Can't wait to feel him/her . . . sometimes I try to really sit still and concentrate, but nothing yet.

Also, anyone else's belly button changing yet? I feel like it's too early, but mine's started to push out a little (not out past my belly, but just not as innie as it was - I'm very much an innie).


----------



## raelynn

Getting - Not sick every day anymore. The last few days have been better so I'm hoping MS is going away finally. Up until this week it was pretty much every single day. I'm sure pregnancy will be a lot more enjoyable once it goes away for good.

Walker - I do the same thing, try and concentrate really hard to see if I feel anything but nothing yet. I did hear all kinds of movement on my doppler today though so I know baby is wiggling around in there.


----------



## almosthere

how exciting for movements christie!

GL with your results sno!

as for movement I am worrying because I know I felt movement almost 3 weeks ago...butterflies in my stomach, but nothing since. I am also focusing on being quiet still at night after my shower to try to feel my little sweet baby! 

No round ligament pain for me I don't think...unless a sharp pain/twinge in the lower belly/upper uterus counts>?? However, not sure if I mentioned this already, but I have pretty bad sciatic nerve pain on my right side buttocks and leg-anyone else?


----------



## No Doubt

Yes! My sciatic nerve has been acting up for weeks. I sit on an exercise ball when I get home and am getting one for work. It does help. Also sneakers. And just taking my time. It also helps to lay on the opposite side to relieve the pressure. It hurts at first but after so many minutes it helps a lot. I had bad sciatic pain when I was heavier, and I'm not nearly as heavy now, but pregnancy will have its way! I've learned all the tricks, lol.


----------



## almosthere

No doubt-thanks for the ideas! And sorry to hear you are stuck with the pain in the ass with me :haha: It hurts SO bad when I go to turn my body in bed the the left-and I usually get my pains at the end of the day at work as I stand a lot through out the day since I'm a preschool teacher :/ On a brighter note! Here is my 16 week/4 month bump eeek so cute I think! LOL starting to finally embrace my bump and enjoy my shapely changes since tonight...yay!
 



Attached Files:







Bump pics! 002.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sw33tp3a

I have had ms alot lately yesterday and today I think more from stress.


----------



## No Doubt

Aww look at your bump almost! So cute!

Sorry about the sickness sweetpea.


----------



## Christie2011

16 week bump
 



Attached Files:







P1010003.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

Cute bump Christie!


----------



## almosthere

thanks no doubt-called out of sick at work today, threw up this am and have throbbing pain that my doctor said could possibly be a kidney stone =( Or the nausea could have been from the sudafed I took or MS or flu ugh wil update after drs I am just a mess!


----------



## Christie2011

Almost that does not sound fun :nope: Rest up, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks got my apt set up finally...so hard to get a hold to make an apt in the morning. Should know whats going on and the game plan to make me feel better in an hour....just waiting for dh to get home from his hair cut so he cant drive me-I am a bit dizzy so I am choosing to not drive myself today!


----------



## No Doubt

Feel better almost. I called off too today. Had a round with me yesterday that completely drained me physically and emotionally...I cried of course...then I started feeling anxious in the middle of the night and emotional again and didn't get any sleep. The anxiety is what really got me cause my heart rate increases which I know can be bad for the baby and yesterday was a bit of a stressful day so I decided to recoup today.


----------



## almosthere

yay for staying home with me no doubt LOL-although unfortunate we feel too horrid to be working! my dr. told me to stop the sudafed as I prob got chills and threw up for that or nerves or dizziness and that my throbbing pain may be constipation related....and no worries no doubt I also cried I sobbed in front of my doctor....I think I can officially say I FEEL pregnant. I just hope the sudafed pill did not harm my precious little one :'( she also said i am able to fly next week and that these bad colds/congestion are very common in pregnancy, including popping/blocked ears with no fluid build up....weird!


----------



## No Doubt

lol almost. My virtual sick buddy! I know what you mean about feeling pregnant. I feel pregnant when trying to roll around in bed...epic fail, lol.

On a good note me and the hubbs were laying in bed this morning and I asked if he wanted to rub my belly. He said sure so I rubbed his hand over my bump and kind of pushed in a few places. When we pushed in one spot, she kicked back! I've felt the flutter, harder this week, but it was really amazing because it was both of us this time. It was almost like we were talking to her and she was talking back. Really special moment today. I'm currently writing a journal to my child...have been since April, and this is definitely going in there! I plan on giving them this journal when they are older.


----------



## almosthere

that is soooo sweet!!! I am dying to feel baby move again!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Just want to chime in and say I share your sciatic pain! Ugh. Pain in the butt, indeed. It was bad for the last several days, but is finally feeling better today, knock on wood!

I maybe maybe MAYBE felt some movement last night. I was at a board meeting and had been sitting for awhile, when I felt something kind of like a very faint tickle/bubbling right around my panty line. It came and went for a little bit, then stopped. Maybe?


----------



## No Doubt

Definitely maybe walker!


----------



## GettingBroody

So sorry ye're feeling miserable Almost and NoDoubt :hugs: Hope ye both wake up feeling much improved in the morning...

So jealous of all of you who are feeling movement!! Although I am feeling very achy in my back and abdomen this evening and DH says my bump looks bigger so I'm guessing there's some stretching/changing position going on. Hopefully I won't be too far behind ye with feeling movement!!

Love the new bump pics! :thumbup: Must try and take one tomor...

Snowflakes - how did yesterday go? When do you get the results? I'm sure all will be fine, try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well all of my lab test came up good  My little angel decides to start kicking around right before I go to sleep lately. I think "She/he" Is trying to keep mamma up!

Its weird, with in a week and a half I went from not sure if it was kicks or gas to knowing that it was defiantly a foot curb stomping my uterus wall. Haha


----------



## lilbabywalker

Can't wait till I know for sure what I'm feeling!


----------



## No Doubt

Natalie glad everything came back ok.

Walker I never thought about the belly button so I checked and thought it maybe coming out a little bit feel like I'm a bad judge at gauging myself. So I had hubby check...he would always okay with my belly button and say it was endless, lol. But he said its definitely coming out. I'm not an outie yet, but not as much of an innie as I was. The preggo body is an amazing thing!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm starting to tape a silver quarter to my belly button so it won't start poking out. My mothers friend did that for her belly button and her babies when they were born to make their belly button poke in and not out


----------



## lilbabywalker

Never heard of that! Funny trick.

I just made myself a giant waffle with poached eggs (pasteurized, of course) and a veggie maple sausage patty at 8 at night. Pregnant, much?


----------



## No Doubt

That sounds yummy walker! A huge Belgian waffle with lots of butter and syrup!

So we finally got up all the plastic and whatnot out of the nursery. The furniture is supposed to be delivered this Thursday. So exciting! I put up the tweety bird wall decals and ordered the saying decals. I also ordered the glider which came with the ottoman and a lower lumbar pillow! I posted pics on my journal, bit when I get it all set up I will post pictures here.


----------



## almosthere

lol yum walker!

so I fell hard on black ice last night-called my ob since it was a hrd hit from basically standing position (getting out of my car)-she said as long as there is no abdominal pain or vaginal bleeding that all should probably be okay. I am calling my dr's in 2 minutes-right when they open to see if I can get in for at least a HB to hear for peace of mind-I need to know that baby is okay, especially since I am going out of the country for 2 weeks!


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry to hear that almost. I'm sure baby is fine!


----------



## snowflakes120

Almost - Oh man. That sucks. Last year at Christmas when I went home - I fell really hard on black ice while holding dishes. Somehow I managed to not break the dishes - Go Fiestaware!! Ha!! But my bum was sore for days. I really hope they can squeeze you in today!!

Looks like a great size room No Doubt. Room color looks great as does the decals. We started to empty out the future nursery last night. Still got a bit to go. Hoping to have hubby start painting after the holidays. 

I am having a rager of a headache. I have noticed when I don't get enough sleep they come about. I see an early bedtime ahead for me tonight. I have been super emotional all weekend. Not sure if it's the stress of the holidays and everything combined but I hope I go back to normal soon. T-3 days til gender scan!

I did my FB announcement yesterday. Here it is:

Our Christmas present came early... We're expecting a little miracle!!!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/37083_10151299081484875_1008746977_n_zpsf0eb8f0f.jpg


----------



## Jesss123

Almost, I fell a lot of time, quite hard mostly due to the fainting and our girl is just fine. I'm sure you'll be ok and so will your little one! :hugs:

AFM, having a heck of a time.. I have a kidney infection, bladder infection, top it up with HG and it's like hell on earth. Additionally *tmi incoming* I have been so backed up for weeks now.. and today I think EVERYTHING has left my system :blush: I feel about 5 pounds lighter :wacko: I don't even know why. It's not like I've ate or done anything to promote it, lol.

Our girl is so active too. For the first time last night, I couldn't fall asleep because she was moving around so much. It's such a weird sensation, but it's amazing :happydance: :cloud9:

We're dreadfully awaiting a decision from our new landlord to see if and when we can move in, it's completely stressing me out :nope:

OH has also lost his job :cry: Well, he got his notice on the 14/12/12. It's due to hour reductions and because the place he works at is closing down in January. Brilliant :shrug: It's probably the worst time of the year to look for a new job. I know he'll find something within a month or so but still, their timing is impeccable! It's kind of come out of nowhere too which is.. just simply annoying.

I also noticed my bump has moved up so much :wacko: I'm starting to slowly look like a whale. Midwife is happy with LO's progress, she's growing really well and she's getting all the nutrients she needs from the IVs. I can't believe I'm almost half way through the pregnancy too, it seems so surreal! Although I can't wait until she's here and I can go back to feeling like myself again! 

How is everyone else doing? How are your preparations for Christmas?


----------



## Jesss123

Snow, what a lovely way to announce the pregnancy! How did everyone react on facebook?


----------



## lilbabywalker

I love the stocking announcement! 

I'm home waiting for a plumber and watching A Baby Story, and the mom on it had a miscarriage at 17 weeks, which is where I am today. Maybe I shouldn't watch this show? :( Now I'm nervous!


----------



## Jesss123

Walker, I wouldn't watch it. I stopped watching any baby related programs, especially the ones when women give birth and end up with a million complications. It just freaks me out and then I sit and worry - for no reason, really! Many things go wrong during pregnancy, labor and post labor, we can't do anything about them in most cases but there's no point in sitting at home worrying about something that might never even happen to us.


----------



## No Doubt

Snow...how cute!

Jess, sorry everything is so rough, hut you seem to be taking it all in great stride!

Walker...turn the tv off, lol. I was watching that show last week and it got to a point where the head was out and they had to stop pushing so they could suction all the gunk out of the nostrils and make sure the cord wasn't around the neck. I know they tell you to stop pushing at that point for that reason, but just seeing the head hanging out and nothing else freaked me out. And she had a wonderful delivery and didn't even look like it was that painful thanks to the epi. I told my hubbs we were gonna have to talk about that, lol.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just got home from my 16 week appointment. I feel so relieved after hearing the heartbeat - I had gotten myself worked up because my symptoms went away, but thankfully everything is good. I gained 1lb between 8 and 12 weeks, but almost 4lbs between 12 and 16 weeks. She said that is normal. I don't feel like I look any bigger, but I try not to look at scales much anymore..lol I do love my new maternity shirts because they are so long and comfy. My husband bought me a beautiful maternity sweater for Christmas and my lab decided to unwrap it for me after the mail man left it on the porch! Heart beat is 168 bpm - so, maybe it is a girl? Scan on Jan. 3rd:)

I agree - I would say to stop watching that stuff as well (even though I do the same thing!) I have been googling missed miscarraiges for the past week and that was adding to my anxiety greatly - so now that I had my appointment I am resolving to stop worrying....

Cute paint color nodoubt! I love the tweety stuff:)

I really like you fb announcement Snowflakes! It is so cute:) Are you going to do something like that to announce your gender?


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA I'm happy that everything is going so well..I have put on 1.5kg in 3 weeks but they said I'm so small that it's not a worry and I didn't put much on in the beginning. 

Walker I would to try to avoid that, I'm bad with Google but I was just over 17 weeks when I lost my twin in March so I have bad anxiety in this pregnancy. And remember it is very rear to happen

I had my almost 16 week scan and I'm team BLUE so excited and can't wait to June. Blood pressure is under 60 but there not to worried and have to get my thyroid function checked and I have had it over active before and the last blood test showed it on the higher side and mixed with my increased anxiety they think it could be plating up .again.

How is everyone doing? Got all you xmas shopping done?


----------



## almosthere

thank you ladies-I got in today and hear babys hb and baby was moving according to my obs sound translating! LOL it was a blessing to hear. orry for no personals and short post but very sore and tired-will be on tomorrow before I go on my trip.

p.s. that stocking idea is so cute!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay for hearing the heartbeat almost


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - how exciting! I can't believe you found out already! A boy! Do you have any names that you like so far?? Did you feel like it was a boy or a girl before your scan? Good luck with you next set of blood work - I hope all is well. I do all of my Christmas shopping online and don't have that much to buy, so we are all set :)

Almost - Yay for a good appointment! I had mine yesterday too - really puts your mind at ease. What was the baby's heart rate? Does anyone still follow the over 140 is a girl theory? My midwife said she used to, but doesn't any more.


----------



## Jesss123

Two, yey for a boy!! :happydance:

Almost, glad you got to hear the heartbeat :)


----------



## lilbabywalker

I need a virtual hug. Just feeling stressed out. We bought our house about two and a half months ago, and woke up Sunday morning to a puddle on the kitchen floor and a leak coming down through the ceiling fan below the 2nd floor bathroom. Still trying to get it all fixed, and we think our home warranty will cover it, but the ceiling is starting to bubble up in places and I'm freaking out that it's going to cave in or something right before the holidays. And I have a party coming over tonight! Uggggh.


----------



## Jesss123

Walker :hugs: That sucks, I hope you can get it fixed up soon and it won't cause too much problem :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry walker. I know the troubles of a new home and the damage stuff like can cause. But thank good you have the warranty. Maybe just try to keep your party out of that area if possible just in case. The bubbling may just be the paint though hun. Virtual hug!


----------



## lilbabywalker

It does seem to just be the paint, so I guess that's ok! I'm just kind of freaked out because our living room ceiling caved in from a heavy rainstorm when I was a little kid and it was really traumatic!


----------



## No Doubt

I know. Our AC quit on us during that heat wave this summer and almost murdered everything that was in my eyesight. Luckily we have a warranty and rather than paying thousands we only had to pay the deductible and a couple of parts. Only cost us $300. So you'll he fine. The warranty should cover the problem and your insurance should cover the damage. Now no more stressing. Enjoy your party tonight! Just turn your ceiling into an abstract art piece or something, lol!


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA no names for a boy but we always had a girls name picked out, I had always said this was going to be a boy until I was proven wrong. My whole family said girl only because we are over run with girls and my last pregnancy was boys.. so excited. He will be a big boy as at 16 weeks he should weigh 100grames and she said he is sitting on the heavy side at 153grams.

Walker sorry you are having to deal with that so close to Christmas.


----------



## No Doubt

Aww two you're gonna have a big baby! I know it doesn't sound so great thinking about delivery, but I love chubby babies and squeezing their cheeks, lol. I'm so excited for all of us. I can't wait till they are here and we can post pics of our little sprouts!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've been so carried away with planning baby stuff, that I missed the Premiere of The Hobbit D: I've been a dedicated planning mommy


----------



## lilbabywalker

The DH and I had midnight tickets but ended up refunding them . . . We realized we weren't teenagers anymore and couldn't stay up till three or four and be at work by nine haha.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - I looked up popular boy names in Austrailia and Jack seems to top a lot of the lists. What are common names in New Zealand?

DH and I went to see it on Sunday, but by the time we drove up to the theater and went to the tool warehouse I was like - I am too tired to watch a movie for 3 hours! lol Maybe this weekend:) I really want to see it. I don't know how they made such a short book into 3 2+ hours movies?


----------



## No Doubt

lol walker. I've definitely had those days!


----------



## TwoRdue

Chubby babys are the best, they look sooo cute and I to cant wait till we all have our baby pic to share with everyone its going to be amazing been so close together..

Joshua is said to be the most popular but in saying that I dont here it that often.. We want a name that is not common, our twins were Ollie and Daimon but a lot of people read it as Damion and wish I had put a y instead of I but I just correct people..

I am going to wait till the hobbit comes out on DVD as the OH and I are not big on going to the theatre and I would be up like a yoyo to pee all the time lol


----------



## TwoRdue

Do any of you ladys have names picked out depending on the sex of baby?


----------



## No Doubt

We have a name picked out for each sex.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm back from getting the adoption finalized! My baby boy is all mine forever now!

I had my 2nd MW apt today. Not much, very short. She told me I am slightly anemic, not really news, but she does want me to take more iron supplements on top of the prenatal. Then she told me as of 20 weeks no sleeping on my back, I'm a side sleeper anyway so that won't be hard for me.

I need to make my FB announcement. Just trying to figure out how exactly I want to do it.


----------



## No Doubt

Yau for your little baby being all yours!

I'm a stomach sleeper so I'm now sleeping on my side but I but sometimes wake up on my back, so I don't know what I'm gonna do about that, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

That is great new christie, how exciting.

As for stopping rolling on to your pack I find a pillow behind you is nice or a parental pillow helps as well..


----------



## NatalieBelle

Penelope Charlamay if its a girl and William Chase if its a boy


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies sorry for the lack of chat with me-I have been slammed with things to be done-as I am off to BRAZIL tomorrow and will arrive thursday...dreading the 23/24 hours of travel...a 9 hour flight.....and thats only one of the 2, yick! haha. But it will be summer there and we get to finally announce to dh's parents, sisters, brothers, and other family-so excited!

congrats on the adoption christie!

virtual hug walker! 

I may not be on much so if not-I will be back on jan. 4th hoping to hear about 20 week scans and learning genders eeek!


----------



## almosthere

Oh also-an update-my whole left body is still very stiff and sore-especially my left arm shoulder to wrist from my black ice fall on Sunday. I went in yesterday and yes just want i wanted to hear...babys heartbeat-on the doppler-round 2 and wow it was loud and strong and ob told me she heard lots of movement-yay!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Have fun in Brazil! Safe travels!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, Brazil!! Sounds fab! Is your dh Brazilian then? Have you been there before? Very jealous, sounds so exciting! Have a lovely time - hope the travelling won't be too difficult... (also, bit late but so sorry to hear about your fall :-( Ice makes me quite nervous now that I'm pg but luckily we're having a mild winter here so there hasn't really been anything much. So glad you got to hear baby's hb and all is well.)

Two - big baby indeed!!! Congrats on team Blue!!! :blue:

Walker - so sorry about your house :hugs: I'm sure that is the last thing you need right now. Hope there turns out to be less damage than you imagine...

Snowflakes - love your baby announcement with the stockings! So cute!!

Christie - huge massive congrats on finalising your son's adoption!! :wohoo: That is fantastic! Hope you had a great weekend with your family!

NoDoubt - love the room! Can't wait to see the finished version! :D

Hi everyone else! :hi:

Afm, had my 16 week apt with my regular doctor on Tuesday. All looking great and heard the hb too. :dance: 20 week apt on Jan 15th, getting a scan that day too I think so can't wait! Also, we've cleared out the baby's room and going to be starting painting this weekend. It's all becoming vey real!


----------



## almosthere

thanks nodoubt and getting-yes, my husband is brazilian so our baby will be bilingual! the only kicker is, I have yet to be bilingual so my plan is to learn the launguage along with my baby, ahhh!!! I hope my strategy works =)


----------



## No Doubt

I want to learn Spanish. I said I would during my pregnancy. I'm almost halfway through and I haven't started yet, lol. So, we will see!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the kind words about my announcement. I really racked my brain to think of something cute.

Almost - Hooray for vaca. Enjoy yourself! Get a nice tan and all! Glad everything turned out great the appt. 

Two - Hooray for BOY!!! Our 1st gender scan!! Hooray!! Congrats girl!! 

Walker - Hope you are having a better day today. Sending you lots of hugs your way! :hugs:

Christie - Yeah for finalized adoption. Great news!

No names picked out yet. Want to know gender 1st and will go from there.

OMG. Tomorrow is my day!! Appt is at 2pm EST!! I am so freaking excited. I am never going to be able to sleep tonight or get through work tomorrow too!! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea, I forgot to add. And this is total TMI but anyone else having excessive amounts of watery CM? I feel like I am peeing my pants!! I need to pick up some liners. Just wondering if I'm the only one... I plan on bringing it up at tomorrow's appt too.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm having globs of creamy cm. I've heard it can just he from the placenta producing hormones, but I plan on bringing it up too.


----------



## GettingBroody

No extra cm of any kind here!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm just reminding myself to put things into perspective, especially with Sandy Hook and all. So what if we have to tear the tub up to get underneath? So what if the plumbing isn't up to code and the warranty won't cover it (gaaah)? We have our health and each other, and a little bundle of joy on the way who's safe and alive in me.


----------



## GettingBroody

:thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Snowflakes! Can't wait to hear what you're having! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girl! I am so freaking excited! It's not til 2pm EST so I still have a while to go!! But so can't wait!! And I'm an onion today!!

Bad news is that I haven't pooped since Sunday!! I am so uncomfortable!! I've been drinking apple juice. Eating fiber bars, carrots & broccoli. Still nothing. :(


----------



## No Doubt

Can't wait to hear what you're having snow! Sorry about feeling blah though.

My baby's furniture came this morning! Its all in there. Once I get it all cleaned up and the bedding out on I'll snap some pics and post them!


----------



## TwoRdue

Good luck with the gender scan snowflake.. and as for the increase in CM I am the same I talk to my specialist and she took swabs incase of infection and also said that unfortunately it can be normal. I haveto wear liners or my underwear gets really wet. She also said to have a orange berocca drink k and if it leeks orange onto your liner it's pee.. 

Getting great to hear all is well and my 20 week appointment is the same day as yours...

AFM - I had to for the first time last night get up and have a mid night snack... I woke you feel so sick and hungry and had no choice but to eat so I had some dry crackers and that helped... waahoo to starting my mid night eating lol


----------



## No Doubt

Yay...midnight snacking! I can't wait til i have a craving that hubbs has to satisfy in the middle of the night. I hope he doesn't have to travel too far, lol. The only thing I want right now is my water.

As promised I have pics of the furniture!
 



Attached Files:







nursery 1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4









nursery 2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5









nursery 3.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 2









nursery 4.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NatalieBelle

Me and baby took a sleeping day to ourselves today. I just couldn't get myself pumped for anything. Sooo exhausted, could be that Mr. Daddy got his Christmas present early last night and kept us up playing around with his korg monotron -__- I almost regret getting it for him.


----------



## TwoRdue

No Doubt - you lucky my OH prob wont get out to do that for me but he was worried and got up after me as he said that I flew out of bad saying im going to be sick and he found me in the kitchen in the dark having a good old munch lol and I am loving the furniture.. I cant wait till I get the OK from OH to go shopping.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Snowflakes - how did it go??

Nodoubt - I love your furniture! I am getting mine next month and always thought I wanted white, but after seeing yours I think I like the dark better! Is that a convertable crib? Where did you get it? Is it gorgeous. I bet white would look dirty easily too, so a dark might be the better way to go. Are you putting a changing pad on the double dresser?


----------



## No Doubt

Had my appt tonight. Was a few mins late cause I fell asleep and hubby let me..thanks hubbs! Hb was 160, everything was good. I asked him about the creamy cm. He said its fine. As long as there is no odor and its not irritating and its not watery like my water broke, nothing to worry about.

I got the crib from USA baby. It may be called baby USA, but yes it is a convertible. All the way to a full size bed. If you go that route get the conversion kit cause trying to it later is a disaster from what I've heard. A lot of times they don't carry that particular set anymore so the conversion rails are all gone. Yes I will he putting a changing pad on top of the double dresser. I'm glad it's all in there and it all looks nice and there is a lot of open room still. Can't wait to get my glider! I'm never leaving the room then, lol!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yay for a good apt!
What is the name of that line? Ohhh! What kind of glider are you getting?


----------



## snowflakes120

1st things 1st...... IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just as we thought! So excited! Everything went great. Measurement and everything were spot on. Except my extra watery CM is a yeast infection. Boo. I just took the Diflucan pill so hopefully things will clear up in a few days. Dr. said it's really common to get them during PG. Still sucks. But we went shopping after the appt and got a few things for our baby BOY!!

Love the crib set No Doubt. 

Sounds like a great day Natalie. I plan to do the same tomorrow. I am officially on vacation til Jan 2. Yeahhh.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Snowflakes!!! Congrats on team blue!! :blue: What did you buy? Enjoy your lazy day today! I'm getting my hols today today but I've lots of bits still to get for Christmas so going to do them this afternoon and then tomor we're going painting :D so no rest for me!! Although I've been really tired again this week :sleep: Anybody else feel like that? I suspect a baby growth spurt!!

NoDoubt - love the room! Your crib is divine! Can't wait to start moving the furniture into ours!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## No Doubt

Snow, yay for your little boy! So exciting!

Miss A the crib set is called Belize. The glider is a stork something. I'm terrible with names I so I can't quite remember. I only remember the crib set cause the image of the magazine is in my head.


----------



## Christie2011

I feel ya with the baby growth spurt, though I'm not more tired than usual, I do feel like I've popped all of a sudden, but not enough to where it's too obvious to people who don't know yet. And my uterus is starting to feel heavy now.

I may have waited too long to schedule an 18-20 week anatomy scan. I tried one place and they were booked. The other places my MW group suggested are in Baltimore. I don't really feel like traveling into Baltimore for a scan.

I've already bought the inital for my LO stocking for next year. I currently have 2 stockings which I applied beading to a few years ago because I couldn't find the exact look of what I wanted. They are perfect for my two lil boys though, white with silver & blue. The are both the same so I needed a way to tell them apart. So I bought both boy's initial pins to put on their stocking. Both the same style (I wanted to eliminate as much fighting about differences as possible :winkwink: in a few years). Though I'm sure kids being kids they will find something.

YAY! LO is an onion today!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks ladies! As if the gender scan wasn't totally awesome enough... I felt baby kicks last night and am feeling them again today. It is sooo cool!! So excited that I am feeling them now. 

I got a bunch of outfits from Gap, a few outfits, a bib and socks from Gymboree. And 2 outfits from Children's Place. I want to go back out shopping but will prolly wait til the day after Christmas when everything goes on mega sale!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies! So I just couldn't stay away! LOL

As for cm-I feel like I am leaking pee/getting AF which freaks me out-but everytime I check it is a tiny tiny bit of white cm or YELLOWISH cm YUCK! My pee is more neon yellow than before pregnancy haha.

Nodoubt-so jealous your furniture is set up-looks great! I am still working on a house 

Sno-congrats on boy!! I am hoping to join the boy team with you....19 more days!!!! =)


----------



## TwoRdue

Snow yay for a boy that is exciting.. two with boys so far. Bring on some more. 
I have been feeling slight flutters but this morning I got my first kick and when I put my hand on my tummy I could ever so slightly feel it.. how exciting we will all be getting the hard solid kicks soon.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

We should update the front with what everyone is having because it would be fun to see:)

Edit - woops I guess you already did ...lol


----------



## Christie2011

I have my anatomy scan January 10th. Can't wait to see if the tech's prediction at 12 weeks was correct. But more than that I can't wait to see my LO again!


----------



## GettingBroody

MissAnnabelle said:


> We should update the front with what everyone is having because it would be fun to see:)
> 
> Edit - woops I guess you already did ...lol

:haha: Just let me know if I've anything wrong!

So jealous of all you who are feeling movement!!!

Today we are painting the nursery :D Then we decided that since that room and the hall, stairs and landing are all the same colour we may as well repaint them all too... Using more or less the same colour as before - its quite a warm yellow so it's nice and gender neutral! First coat is done, having lunch now before facing into round two!


----------



## TwoRdue

Here is a link for different type of baby monitors I feel are important. I am going to be purchasing the one that clips on to baby's nappy so no matter where baby is sleeping you will always feel safe 

https://www.snuza.com/

I brought a stroller today. $700 down to $290 and comes with capsule... can't wait to baby is here.


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the stroller and starting to do some shopping! I will have to check out that website. I didn't know they had a monitor that you could clip on to the babie's diaper. I was going to get a video monitor. Hubbs will kill me I know cause those things are so expensive, lol. Maybe it will be a gift from someone...wishful thinking, lol. We are getting the stoller next month. I'm hoping to find a 3 in 1. Picture of your stroller please?!?!?!


----------



## No Doubt

Oh I forgot to mention. My baby buds came today so now Thumper can listen to music! My hubbs was a little excited as he's the one who really wants them to listen to music. It came with a splitter so the baby can listen and I can listen. Then he turned genius and said "you'll have to be there in order for me to do that." Duh hunny...unless you have a uterus and can figure how to safely get this little one from my tum to yours, I will have to be there, lol. I love my husband!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I bought this baby monitor last week

https://www.diapers.com/p/levana-era-advanced-24-digital-wireless-video-baby-monitor-with-picture-capture-and-digital-zoom-349299?site=CA&utm_source=cse&utm_medium=cpc_D&utm_term=DQ-011&utm_campaign=Google&CAWELAID=1399634396&utm_content=pla&cagpspn=pla&ci_kw={keyword}

It has sound and video with night vision, picture capture and zoom. It will tell you the temperature in the babys room and also plays lullabys and light shows. The one I got was on sale on Groupon. You can also link more cameras to it.


----------



## TwoRdue

I think we can never be to safe.. my hubby's mate used the one we are going to get because his mate sister had a baby and went to a friends place and put baby down to sleep but when she went back baby has passed away.. this monitor goes everywhere and will let off a loud beep when there has been no movement for a mount of time... it's amazing what is out there now to help make parents feel more comfortable.. 
Sounds like an amazing monitor missA and lol no doubt


----------



## GettingBroody

No Doubt said:


> Oh I forgot to mention. My baby buds came today so now Thumper can listen to music! My hubbs was a little excited as he's the one who really wants them to listen to music. It came with a splitter so the baby can listen and I can listen. Then he turned genius and said "you'll have to be there in order for me to do that." Duh hunny...unless you have a uterus and can figure how to safely get this little one from my tum to yours, I will have to be there, lol. I love my husband!

:haha: That's too funny!!

Two - thanks for that link, I think I'll probably get one too. Didn't know attachable ones existed either... Which are you going for? You got a great deal on your stroller!! I agree with NoDoubt - pic please!


----------



## TwoRdue

I am wanting to get the Snuza trio or duo - I think it's a great site to offer so much.

https://www.treatme.co.nz/HawkesBay this is the stroller I got.. I was hoping to get it in different colour but red was the only colour I could get.


----------



## almosthere

These baby items sound very interesting ladies! I can't wait to make more purchases soon....hopefully house will be the next purchase for baby =)


----------



## GettingBroody

I'd like to get the duo but can't find it online anywhere :shrug: If you spot it let me know! Love your stroller, quite similar to mine I think...


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting have you had a look on Amazon?? O had a look and found some and if you wanted you could email them from the site..

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone and hope you all have a great day. It's Christmas Eve here and we don't plan to do much but same as most years I have my Sweet nieces here for a BBQ breakfast. Can't wait..


----------



## GettingBroody

I looked on amazon but they only had the trio?


----------



## NatalieBelle

I get my snoogle tomorrow. I simply can't wait!


----------



## No Doubt

What's a snoogle?


----------



## NatalieBelle

Its a maternity pillow, https://www.target.com/p/snoogle-mini-compact-side-sleeper-pillow-sage-dot/-/A-10456433#prodSlot=dlp_medium_1_1&term=snoogle mini Also good for nursing after.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh...yeah I think I'm gonna break down and buy one myself. I have a long body pillow but I think I'm gonna get a maternity one so I can quit rolling on my back while sleeping.


----------



## Christie2011

I have two body pillows and I sleep with one in front and one behind me. I still end up on my back when I'm really tired. Or for some reason much more lately. I wonder if it's because I was told I couldn't so now I am even though I'm not usually a back sleeper.

Some how last night my pillows ended up switching sides. I must have really been tossing last night or having a wickedily intense dream.


----------



## No Doubt

lol Christie. I seem to be waking on my back more too and I'm usually a stomach sleeper.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I couldn't find any good body pillows that were cheaper than the snoogle. So I just broke down and got one. I am a pillow snob though, I like firm but soft pillows. The kind that don't loose their love really fast. Hopefully the snoogle is a good happy medium. Daddy dearest would get cranky with a pillow on both sides of me though. He told me if I got one of the wrap around pillows he wouldn't like it cause it would put us to far apart xD


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...that would be something I'd say. I already told the hubbs he doesn't cuddle right, lol. He only cuddles with his man parts and not his chest so he can breath and not be nuzzled in my hair. Why dies he need to breath? Lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

No Doubt said:


> cuddles with his man parts

:rofl:


----------



## No Doubt

Morning everyone! I'm up early but I'm sure I will fall back asleep. Its Christmas eve! I'm 17 weeks today and onion!


----------



## almosthere

hahaha I always end up on my back too! And yay for being a onion nodoubt!


----------



## snowflakes120

So funny that everyone is talking about the Snoogle pillow. I totally went to my Target to get one yesterday. And none. Boooo!! I guess I will have to wait for another shipment. But we are going to some baby stores next week so maybe one of them will have one!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas12: (in case I don't get a chance to post tomorrow)

I got this pillow from DH for my b-day and I really love it:
https://www.amazon.com/Todays-Mom-C...d=1356369605&sr=8-8&keywords=maternity+pillow


----------



## TwoRdue

Merry Christmas all.. about to get up and start the breakfast BBQ as my niece should be here soon. All have a great day xx


----------



## Jesss123

Merry Christmas all. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

&#127877;&#127876;&#127873;&#127881; Happy Christmas everyone!!! Just think what it will be like next year!!! Hope you all have a lovely day! &#127881;&#127873;&#127876;&#127877;


----------



## No Doubt

Merry ho ho and happy jingle jingle. Its Christmas! Merry Christmas! I hop you have a wonderful holiday and enjoy time spent with your loved ones!


----------



## TwoRdue

How was everyone's Christmas? We had a good day but also glad it's over, baby enjoyed himself he was kicking up a storm and moving around lots, it's so great to feel.

Christmas Eve night I spend a few hours in the maternity Ward at the hospital because I felt this unbelievable pressure pushing down in my vajayjay and felt like everything was seriously going to fall out so I rung the hospital where my care is and they said to come in as I am close to where my waters broke last time answer did scans, blood's and internals to make sure all was OK and all was and it was great to see bubs moving around so much and punching me (I could see and feel it). Anxiety is high at the moment but happy all is going so well.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear everything is ok Two. Did they say why the pressure?


----------



## Christie2011

Merry Christmas all! The day is just about over. It was a good day, though I can't wait to crawl in to bed in a few minutes.

After 2 weeks of dropping hints on FB, I finally just came right out and made it all public. Nothing fancy, just posted the last u/s pic I had and told them another baby was on his way. People just weren't getting my hints, but this finally got peoples attention.

If I didn't already have my two body pillows (I've been using them for a while, even before getting pregnant) then I would totally get a snoogle. 

Well off to bed with me and back to work tomorrow. Hope all had a great Christmas.


----------



## snowflakes120

Merry Christmas Y'all!! Hope everyone had a fabulous day!!


----------



## TwoRdue

She said that sometimes it's just part of the pregnancy but I hope it don't happen again as it's a horrible feeling..

Sorry about the mistakes and wording in my last post, been using my phone and OH was rushing me.


----------



## almosthere

Merry belated christmas everyone!

2rdue-I experienced some pressure on my bladder-I assume it is baby putting the pressure on it and the symptom of increased peeing is comming back with a vengance as I have experienced and read for week 18! Glad you got checked and all was fine! I called my doctor yesterday as I had what I now think is indigestion....I love brazilian food and have gained 2 lbs in about 2 weeks maybe even less than 2 weeks! Baby and I sure are growing! I will post a bump photo later tonight or tomorrow if I can find the time! Only 12 more days until I find out the sex of my BabyBit as my mom calls it-I like the nickname hehe. Bye for now-have a lovely day/evening ladies!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks almost - the pressure definitely was not due to bladder pressure as I did have that the other night and this is a strange horrible feeling but the doc said it can be more common after a pregnancy, it felt like if I was to go to the toilet everything would fall out.. you getting bladder pressure? Are you feeling kicks yet? I get little kicks everyday now and it's a great feeling. Looking forward to your bump pic to..


----------



## Christie2011

Blah! This iron supplement (Florandix or something like that) the MW has me taking is absolutely one of the worst things I've ever tasted. Come my next appointment I'm going to have to see if there is something else. I don't know how long I'll be able to stand it.

I think LO has gone through a growth spurt. Last week I was able to fit into a pair of my normal jeans, but this week, no chance of that happening!


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - so sorry you had that scare :hugs: Very glad all is well...

Loving all the sweet potatoes in here at the moment! :D

Had a lovely few days over Christmas. Did lots of relaxing and visiting family. I think baby has moved position this week - feels like s/he has taken up residence in my bladder!!:haha:


----------



## No Doubt

I made it to two daycares today. I didn't think I would go for the first one, but now I'm kind of liking the first over the second...and I thought the second was a for sure pick. My biggest problem is that the second one is a locked facility, but to get in you get a code, and they just "ask" people not to give out the code. Really!?!?!? Let's just put everyone on the honor system cause no one ever lies. People tell grandparents, aunts, uncles, friends, neighbors this code when they send someone else to pick up their child, so where maybe two people, mom and dad, have the code 10 people have the code and can just walk right in. She said someone is usually sitting at the front desk and can see who's coming in, but we were away from that front desk for at least 20 mins checking out the infant room and no one else was sup there in her place. How many times a day does that happen? It only takes a second for a child to come up missing. I'm just not comfortable with that at all. And they only change the code every 6 months.

The first place is truly locked down and someone has to buzz you in. And she was wearing the buzzer around her neck so it wasn't like it was just lying around either. When I pulled up I was sitting in my car eating my breakfast and just kind of looking at the kids and whatnot in their normal setting. I felt so stalker. Stalking is only good on bnb, lol. But the lady said she saw me sitting there and and said that she was keeping an eye on me. That made me feel good. At least I know they watch out for weirdos and don't just let things go unnoticed.

Next u/s is scheducled for 1/21 and hubbs can find out the sex. I'm just excited about seeing my little Thumper and they said if we bring in a dvd, they will make a dvd for us so we can capture her moving around. Really excited about that and getting more photos!


----------



## lilbabywalker

My first ultrasound is tomorrow!!! And, I've been feeling more tickles and bubbles!!!


----------



## Christie2011

lilbabywalker said:


> My first ultrasound is tomorrow!!! And, I've been feeling more tickles and bubbles!!!

YAY! So exciting! Can't wait for pictures :)


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm joining Team :blue:!


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats on having a boy.. that's awesome.


----------



## Jesss123

So many boys! :O

Today has been an amazing day! We've seen our Alice's foot through my stomach!! Only for like a second but it was there. The kicks are so strong now.

Hope you're all good!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats walker!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats Walker!!! Can't wait to see a photo! There does seem to be an awful lot of boys in here!!

Jess, that's so exciting! :dance:


----------



## Christie2011

I'm getting kind of nervous. I haven't felt any real movement yet. Good thing I have my doppler so I can keep checking. January 10th can't come soon enough so I can be reassured my LO is growing just fine. I know I am! I think I've hit the 10lb gain mark.

I think the last month and half has gone by so slow. The first 3 months seemed to go by pretty quickly. I hope the 2nd half of the 2nd tri picks up the pace! I'm dying to meet my LO already, though I know he is not any where near ready to make his grand entrance.


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie, I'm the same as you - haven't really felt any movement yet. Some sites say the average for first pregnancies is 18-22 weeks so we could have aaaages to go yet! :coffee: Hope not though!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the baby boy Walker!! Great news!!

I put a call into the OBGYN's office today to see if it is OK for me to take a Probiotic supplement. I am hoping it will help regulate my digestive system. My next appt is 1/14. I am nervous about my weight gain - I am only up 6.5pds so far. I guess I will bring it up at the next appt to see if that is OK. I am eating great and stuff.

I start back to work on Wed. after having a great amount of time off. It's been awesome. We bought our nursery furniture, a glider, a swing, the stroller, the bedding set and allotttt of clothes!! I toured 2 daycares - where I cried after and made we realize how much I reallly want to stay home. We really need to check our finances - not sure if it even doable. I cleaned out the nursery room. We are picking out paint tomorrow and hubby better have the room painted by the time the furniture comes in in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## No Doubt

Snow I'm sure your weight gain is fine. You've been You've busy bee, lol. I'm gonna need pictures of all that, lol! You sound like me and having hubbs finish painting the nursery, but gotta make sure it gets done. Really excited for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy New Year ladies!!! This is the year we get to meet our beautiful babies!! :dance:

Snow - I'm similar to you, have only gained about 7lbs but I've always been slightly underweight so this doesn't surprise me. BabyCenter has a great tool for calculating your weight gain and graphs it against recommended values. I'm within the recommended range (although a bit on the low end) for my height so I'm not too worried. Here's the link if you want to have a look.... https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator

We had quite an exciting day yesterday - collected the moses basket and cot from my parents attic and put the cot together. The instructions for the cot are long lost so it was a bit of a jigsaw but fairly sure we have it right!:haha: Both cot and basket will need new matresses so my mum is looking into that. The cot's original mattress is in inches so it doesn't match any of the ones that are in the shops now - will probably have to get one made up, hope that won't be too expensive! Also, framed some lovely baby animal photos for the wall and a print from The Fox and The Hound (my all time favourite Disney movie!). They look so cute! We're not having a theme as such but since we're both animal crazy it's kind of inevitable that the room will be filled with animal things! 
(Edit: We ordered this Wall Decal a few days before Christmas and it just arrived while I was typing!)

Also, and even more excitedly, I'm fairly sure I'm starting to feel the baby move! :happydance: Feels like bubbles popping! Yesterday it was happening if I was sitting down but leaning forward (obviously I must have been squashing the space a bit) but right now I'm lying in bed and I've felt one or two. Looking forward to them getting nice and strong so dh can feel too! :D

Hope ye're all well and recovered from the wild parties on the 31st!!:haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for feeling movement broody! I say the same thing, I can't wait for them to be hard and hubby can feel! They are getting harder, but most of the time still like they were.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've been feeling little bubbly movement here and there . . . I love it, and also can't wait for them to be stronger!


----------



## TwoRdue

Movement it great, you must be so excited.. I'm surprised that I am feeling proper kicks already and last night my OH was watching my tummy and saw him kick. Totally awesome


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies! Trying to recover from my first day back at work since the holidays. I miss my vacation time already! We had our anatomy scan today and found out we're team :pink:. Very excited! It feels a bit more really knowing. I still haven't felt any movement. Hopefully it's coming soon


----------



## No Doubt

Congrat Rae on team pink! I'm sure the movement is coming!

I'm slowly cracking under the pressure of wanting to find out, but I really want to be surprised in the end!


----------



## Christie2011

I felt some for sure movement NYE. Haven't felt anything for sure since. I did notice my belly button is beginning to make some movement outwards.

Does anyone have the pregnancy line yet? During my reads about week 19 they've begun to mention it.

So happy to me my LO this year!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on team pink Rae! :pink: You're evening things up a little! 

No line here either Christie. I was actually looking for it the other day after reading it in one of the books too!

Felt more of the same movement yesterday :D and today I need to go buy my first maternity jeans! It's finally got too uncomfortable to wear my own, even with a hair bobble across the button area. Hope I don't go too mad shopping! :blush:


----------



## GettingBroody

Just looked at the front page. So far we have:
5 :blue:
2 :pink:
1 :blue::pink:
3 :yellow:

Going by the law of averages there must be a few of us on team :yellow: who are having girls! I think I might possibly be one...:shrug: Do the rest of you yellows have any hunch?!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm going for my scan in a couple of hours!


----------



## No Doubt

I have the line hut its only under my belly button and not that dark. My belly button is still in but not as much and slowly making its way outward, lol.

Can't wait to heat about your scan missA!


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy scanning MissA!

NoDoubt - my belly button also seems to be beginning its journey outward! 

Just bought 2 pairs of maternity jeans - so comfy!!! There's a serious danger I may want to wear them forever!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I knew it! Baby girl!! :happydance:
That separation is all healed and baby was moving like crazy! Measuring 18 weeks 2 days! Going back in 2 weeks to see if we can see her face better.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Girl!.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweeee! Baby girl for Miss A!!! Great news!! Congrats!! Yeah for moving around - isn't just so crazy seeing them in there having a blast??!!

Broody - I LOVE my maternity pants - they are so comfy!! I prolly will never want to zip a zipper or button a button ever again as well!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay!! :pink: Congrats MissA!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Awww, congrats on baby girl.

I love my materinity dress pants. I've been thinking the same thing about wearing them beyond pregnancy! Though I'll probably have to rig them to my bra to keep them up after my belly starts stretching out the elastic! :)

One more week until my scan...patience is not a virtue of mine :blush: it's going to be a loooong week.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats on your little girl missA!

Oh the joys of maternity pants! Lol!

Did anyone else notice another pop recently? I will post another pic of my bump from yesterday, but I swear its quadrupled in size. Ok, maybe not quadrupled, but definitely bigger.


----------



## TwoRdue

My 18 week scan was today and didn't go to well, I have funneling and my cervix is opening meaning that I probably have a incompetent cervix.. they rushed me to a bed and now waiting to hear from the doc what happens from here. Cervix length is meant to be 3 to 3.5 cm and mine is down to 5mm. I am terrified I will lose this baby to.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, I'm sorry to hear that. I will be praying for you and your baby. Keep us updated either way. Hopefully they have caught this in enough time and can prevent that from happening.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - You poor thing, I am so sorry to hear this. I will be thinking of you and your lo... I bet he's a little fighter with every intention of sticking around for the whole 9 months. Like NoDoubt said, hopefully now that the doctors know what is going on they will be able to take steps to make sure he stays right where he belongs. :hugs:


----------



## Jesss123

Two, I would push for a stitch. I pushed for it every app and they finally did it. You've got good chances as they have caught it early, best of luck!


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies, I got sent home on bed rest and progesterone pessaries and told to come back on Tuesday to do another scan to see if the progesterone helps lengthen the cervix, wtf, he said not a stitch at this stage as he feels it could do more harm as I maybe leaking fluid?? Not happy with what he said butI plan to rest and do nothing.. they didn't even do blood's or even check the pain I was getting on and off in my groin and under my tummy. This lo has to stay put.


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully that does the trick hun. Being sent home is a good sign though. If it was too serious they would keep you there.


----------



## Christie2011

Two I'm hoping bed rest is the cure. 2013 is your year so LO needs to stay put! Feel free to tell LO that while you're bed resting.


----------



## snowflakes120

Glad you are home Two. Stay hydrated and rested. You got a strong little one in there!! Sending good vibes your way!!

Anyone else getting short stabby pains in the middle of the abdomen down real low around the pubic bone? Or is it just me? I had it last night frequently and just a few times today. I know it's not Round Ligament because I get those often and I know it's not kicking as I've had kicking for 2 weeks now....


----------



## Christie2011

Snow, do you think it could be your abdomen muscles separating from all the stretching from LO? I read about this a while ago and if it's a center pain, I wonder if this could be it since it's common with pregnancy. I haven't felt any pains from it yet, but I can imagine I will eventually.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diastasis_recti


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thinking of you Two - stay off of your feet and rest and relax :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Snow I've been getting something like that too recently. I think it's just the stretching and pulling. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## No Doubt

Snow I also meant to mention that I feel those pains more when I'm bloated or maybe even constipated, so it could also be from that.

Here is my most recent bump pic taken Wednesday!
 



Attached Files:







18+2 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

Sno and nodoubt-I have been having pains since on vacation and still at home-its like my uterus is very achey from contipation-it feels like it is heavy and could drop out of my hoohaw at times! LOL I also have stabbing pain/cramps here and there when I am constipated or have gas pains or perhaps from stretching as well. IF it makes you feel better sno-I called my doctor to update them on my sickness situation on vacation (in case i did not tell you ladies I got horrid stoamch bug-lots of diahreah, and then I couldnt pass a bowl after the sickness for 4 days so had to take a natural stool softner/lxative). I told my doctor about the achey uterus and she said as long as there is no pain with it or bleeding that all is fine and to call monday if its still achey. However-I think its already better today-traveling was hard on my physically and emotionally-I think I will be stronger after a few days rest....


----------



## almosthere

Two-praying for you and your sweet lo <3

missa-congrats on a girl-beautiful scan I think!! =)

5 days left until my scan.....first thing wed. morning I think boy for me! =)

getting-I bought one pair of mat. jeans they are SO amazing hahaha


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome home Almost!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah Almost is back!! Thanks hun. I think was due to digestive issues as well. I need to up my fiber intake. I went out and bought fiber bars and all sort of foods that are high in fiber. Constipation for me has been pretty bad this entire pregnancy. 

Still sending good vibes to you Two!!

You are looking so great Nodoubt!! I'm about to go grab the camera and upload my 19 week pic!!

I am excited that the gender scans for all of us are here! I can't wait to here what what everyone is having!!

Great news - Our furniture is in early!! So much for that 4-6 weeks leadtime!! Hubby is going to pick up the furniture right now!! Then he's priming the room today and will start to paint tomorrow!! Glider isn't ready for another 4 weeks as it was a custom order. But I am excited to see the furniture again!!

BRB with my pic!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I think I am starting to get a good bump now!! I seem to have popped this week... I feel...

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/PG/012_zps9d1b8ca3.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Aww, look at your bump Snow! So cute!


----------



## almosthere

Sno-you are so tiny you make me feel huge! LOL I'll post my pic for 20 weeks for thursday =) I am dying for my gender scan omgsh omgsh omgsh!!!! haha

And sno-how exciting about your furniture arriving!!! 

Thank you getting it is very good to be home =) I missed you ladies!!


----------



## raelynn

Have any of you ladies picked names yet? We're pretty close to deciding but it is driving me a little crazy looking and tons of name combos


----------



## Christie2011

Almost I'm waiting to take my next bump pic until 20 weeks too. I feel as if I've popped though and I'm definately bigger than Snow. I just hope that doesn't mean my LO is going to be HUGE! My sister had 9.5lb and 9.15lb babies so I'm a little afraid my baby will be big too.

I finally got the nursery in order enough to take pictures. This is my red and white themed nursery. It was going to be fully baseball theme, but it's hard to find, so I went with sports theme instead. And I had wanted to avoid blue, but it was hard so I'm considering blue the 'accent' color. I still need to get a dresser and I want to get more family photos on the photo wall, but it's getting there. I didn't want a changing table I was just going to do the dresser with changing pad on top, but my parents bought it for me without me knowing so I'm just going with it. I'll eventually get curtains or something up so the shelves underneath aren't exposed.

The rocking chair was my grandmothers, I have a glider in the livingroom. The teddybear with the white shirt is the bear the judge gave my son when he finalized the adoption. Lots of special touches from different people in this room. I love it.
 



Attached Files:







P1010007.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7









P1010008.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









P1010009.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## No Doubt

I feel huge compared to sno too! I thought I was doing pretty good based on my weight gain. That recent pop really made a difference though, lol. I can even remember if I posted pics of the nursery or not but I will post them as its practically finished now. Just need to get the lantern lighting and drapes for the window!


----------



## No Doubt

I got sidetracked and forgot to say that I love the nursery Christie! I was afraid to do a dark color, but I really like that and the contrast. You've pulled it all together really well with the decor!


----------



## almosthere

Christie i LOVE your nursery and your sons name you picked out-my nephew is Nicolas...I just met him at 1 year a 3 months in brazil-he was so cute!!! so i love the name now of course haha. I have Liam Michael picked out for boy...nothing set for girl yet...


----------



## No Doubt

Here is the nursery! I don't know why the empty wall is that color, it's the same yellow as the rest of the nursery, but we are going to do a picture wall there, I just have to find the right layout...and put pictures up of course, lol. On the dress wall we are going to do the hanging letters of the name! Irie Nevaeh for a girl, Kamari Tylon for a boy!
 



Attached Files:







crib wall.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 20









dresser wall.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6









window wall 1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6









dresser.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









empty wall.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## No Doubt

Here are the sayings in case you can't read them.
 



Attached Files:







Saying 1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









Saying 2.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4









Saying 3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, such a cute bump pic Snow! You're a similar size to me. I definitely feel like I've popped a bit this week too. Must try and get a photo soon...

Ooh, just felt a little kick as I'm typing! :D Baby is saying hello to you ladies!!:haha:

Christie - your nursery is looking fab! I live strong colours too :thumbup: It's lovely to have so many personal touches in the room.

Rae - we've been thinking of David for a boy, it's one of dh's favourite names. Not sure about a girl's name yet.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hi: NoDoubt! We must have been posting at the same time. Love what you've done with the Tweetie decals and the sayings! They look really great!! The dark furniture is lovely with the yellow...


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt, I don't think I've mentioned that Tweety has always been my favorite character, so I love your theme!

Almost, Nicholas is my adopted son's name and I'm thinking Leo for the one on the way. If I'm surprised with a girl she'll be Lydia.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks everyone for you king thoughts.. this doing nothing is not so easy but will be worth it, my OH is so use to me doing everything but is doing a wonderful job with what he is doing.. Tuesday seems so far away and can't wait till it is here and we get some good news.

Love the bump pic's they are gorgeous and love the nursery pic to..

Not sure what is happening with us moving to ozzy before baby is born as it will depend on what happens on Tuesday but as long as baby is fine I don't mind waiting..


----------



## No Doubt

Just keep resting two. Ozzy can wait if it has to. I know you guys are ready to go, but gotta make sure lo is ok first!


----------



## almosthere

Oh Christie-sorry for the mix up! =) Aw leo is so cute too!

I felt baby kick like 6 times in a row after not feeling him/her for almost a week-it was AMAZING....I yelled to dh but he said he still cant feel so I guess it is still internal kicks for now-they were very strong!!!


----------



## almosthere

nodoubt-cute! i like those wall quotes I want some!


----------



## raelynn

Love the nursery pics. We have the room painted now and the crib together but nothing else yet. And after much debate, I think we have finally settled on Haylee Ever for the name.


----------



## lilbabywalker

19 weeks!

https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3060/s19g.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## No Doubt

Aww, look at your bump walker! Cute cute!


----------



## almosthere

lovely names all and what a beautiful bump you have growing there walker!! almost half way eeek!


----------



## GettingBroody

Great bump pic Walker!! :D


----------



## lilbabywalker

20 weeks today! Half-baked! Mmmm . . . cookies.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Also, 20 weeks is a BANANA, not a cantaloupe!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for you being 20 weeks walker, no matter what fruit lo is, lol!


----------



## GettingBroody

20 weeks, you're halfway!!! Woohoo!!

Had some brown spotting during the night and today :-( Was due at the dr today for bloodwork and flu shot so she checked me over and we listened to the hearbeat which sounded great so that was a big relief! Had been feeling movement today but since its still such small movement it was good to hear concrete evidence. Seems to have stopped since lunchtime so fingers crossed there'll be no more... Next hospital apt is next Tues so at least I won't have to wait too long to hear the HB again!! No more frights now please baby!!! :baby:


----------



## almosthere

yay for 20 weeks walker-and yes cantaloupe seems HUGE for 20 weeks bahahaa

broody-yes, scares are no fun-how about no more scares for all of us? I know I've have my fair share!

afm only 2 more sleeps away from finding out baby is well with a nice long 20 week scan and to learn the gender-eeek! Also, only 3 sleeps away from 5 months-does anyone else feel like crunch time is coming on to get things in order for baby?! ahhh! I am 1/2 way finished with my babies r us registry and have other stores to check out too-also am asking around about pediatricians and thinking about finally getting confirmed so baby can be baptised as well as starting my will to make sure if anything were to happen baby goes to family and not the government-omgsh on top of all that needing to be set and done-I still need to sell my condo and move into a house---nothing is on the market for us right now-boooo


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies how is everyone? 

Getting sorry you have had a scare.. who ever said pregnancy was easy should be shot. I hope your appointment next week goes well.

AFM - I have been admitted to hospital and will be having a cerclage put in today, there are risk but was told if I don't have it done I will be lucky to make 22 weeks, my cervix is still shortening and opening. I am looking to hopefully at least make 26 weeks but longer would be best. Freaked out but know that this is the best choice for baby..


----------



## almosthere

two-I am so sorry to hear you are going through this-best of luck-I hope it works! <3 BIG HUGS <3


----------



## Christie2011

Two - wow scary. I hope you LO makes it as long as he needs to.

I'm feeling very bloated today. Probably should make a better effort to drink more water.


----------



## almosthere

You bloat if you haven't drank enough water? I am the opposite-I bloat if I drank enough water LOL. And OMGSH baby hurt mommy today, 2 intense kicks whilst standing after getting off the couch-I yelled ouch out loud! It was very low below my baby bump like right above the right side of my hoohaw-I would like cuter kicks instead of painful ones please! :haha:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies. Well today has been a long day, the surgeon decided she wanted to do a scan her self as they only do half a dozen of these surgerys a year and at almost 19 weeks it comes with more risk and low and behold my cervix is now 3.5 cm?? With slight funneling so now been sent hope to do another scan next week. They won't let the sonographer do anymore of my scans and the specialist has to be called to do it every time I'm there.. my OH has been stresses out as we don't no how to feel about this and who is right and who is not.. fingers crossed my scan next week comes back with great news


----------



## No Doubt

Two hold onto to hope hun! Hopefully this is all working like it should and your body is correcting itself. Better to do things naturally than to have procedures done when you know there is risk of something happening. I'm sure you could go further than 26 weeks without having a procedure than if you did. Praying for you hun!

AFM I ended up in the emergency room last night cause I was having pain and pressure all day that only got worse from my vaginal wall up the side of my body. It was only on the right side of my body though. They did a bunch of bw and labs and everything was fine, they think it might be round ligament syndrome. I don't think that's what it is though. The pain radiates from my hip. I think this is that relaxin making everything ready for baby to come and my hips are spreading. Its excruciating and I can't move. I'm glad everything is ok with Thumper though, but I have a feeling I will be in bed the next few days. I'm going to try to get in with my doctor today and discuss other possibilities and options that help cause I can't even get out bed and all I can have is Tylenol which does nothing.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - :hugs: You must be feeling so confused right now. I'm glad the specialist decided to check things out for herself before going ahead with the procedure. Fx'd for more good news next week. :hugs:

NoDoubt - ouch, sounds painful. Sorry to hear you had to go to ER but very glad all is well with lo. I thought 2nd tri was supposed to be the easy part?! Hope you feel better soon! :flower:

Almost - you must have a little soccer player in there, lol! Looking forward to seeing if your early prediction was right!

Afm, no spotting during the night so :thumbup:


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks again, it's great to be able to have this site to help with your problems and anxiety and also get great support.xx 

No doubt - sorry that you are in so much pain and hope that you start to feel better soon. I have had some painful round ligament pain as of late and that has not been to nice to.. I hope your doc can help with it.

Getting that is great that the spotting has stopped and I hope that it stays away for good.x


----------



## almosthere

getting-yay for no spotting!!!

twordue-praying for you and LO!

nodoubt-oh no, sorry for your scare!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Same spotting again today :-( Dr told me as long as it stays brown it should be fine and to "keep an eye on it." Not sure what I should be doing...


----------



## lilbabywalker

My little guy just did a bounce in there. So cool . . . 

I myself wouldn't mind some thoughts and prayers. My brother-in-law went missing on New Year's Eve at a state park and after several days of being with the family and searching, we're pretty sure it's a suicide. Just waiting now for the call that they found his body. It's been a really hard week, but luckily my little guy is a trooper and he seems to be doing better than I am.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry to hear that walker. I will be praying for your family.

Getting, hopefully the spotting goes away for good. I will be praying everything is fine with you and the lo.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Broody - sounds like the same problem I was having - you really need to stay off of your feet as much as possible. 

Thinking of you two...

Walker *hugs*


----------



## almosthere

Oh walker I am so sorry this must be extremely devastating I hope he turns up alive and well


----------



## snowflakes120

So much news on here today. I don't even know where to start.

Walker - I am so very sorry that your BIL is missing. I will keep him and your family in my thoughts and prayers. You look great - again, super jealous of your bump! You are too cute! 

Broody - Have you guys BD'd recently? I know some girls have light spotting after. I hope it goes away soon for you. I too thought that 2nd tri was supposed to the "fun" trimester seems like all of us have been some sort of issue more so lately than in the beginning.

Two - Very odd about getting 2 different varying numbers. I'd be tempted to get another opinion at another facility for piece of mind. 

No Doubt - Sorry about all the pain you are having. Hope you are feeling better today with some rest and relaxation. The nursery looks awesome - great sayings! I have no clue what I am going to put on the wall yet!

Almost - Sounds like you have future soccer player in there! I love the big kicks that kinda throw you totally off guard. I find them exciting! I too bloat like crazy (usually at night) when I drink all the water. Can't wait for gender scan for you!! 

Christie - LOVE the nursery! Beautiful colors! You did a great job! 

Not much going on here. I booked my flight to go home to NY for my Baby Shower. It will be March 9. Hubby started painting the walls for the nursery. Looking good so far. Going to start the Baby Registry on Jan. 19th at the store so I am looking forward to that. Our hospital tour of Maternity is next week on Jan. 17th - can't wait to get more info on that and check it out!


----------



## TwoRdue

Walk I am so sorry you and your family are going through this and hope it does end with good news.

Getting sorry you are spotting again and hope it goes away for good.

Snowflake that is a good idea to get second opinion as I got four different lengths, one been 5mm, 27mm, 18mm and now 35mm but I was also shown on my scan that there was over 1cm gap in my cervix when there shouldn't be and that I would be lucky to make 22 weeks. It just does not make sence to me.


----------



## almosthere

hehe I hope we have a little soccer player! Both DH and I played and love soccer-we already have 2 dif. size brazilian soccer jerserys-dh does cable for businesses and a brazilian store owner he installed cable for gave us a cute jersery shirt and shorts prob for a one or 2 year old-havent looked at it in detail yet lol. 

gender scan tomorrow ooooomgsh!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Oh gosh am I tired today . . .


----------



## Christie2011

Almost, I'm dying over here to hear how your apt went. When is it? Mine is tomorrow but I have to wait all the way until 2pm :wacko: I can't wait to see my little guy again and hopefully hear how well he is developing.

I was reading last night in bed and had my book resting on my belly and twice LO kicked so hard (not really hard at all though) that my book bounced. I found it funny and cute. He has his active moments, but he's not constantly kicking. I feel more like he's constantly stretching though like he's trying to tell me he needs more room already.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for asking! The scan went wonderfully all is well with HIM! :) we are over the moon with happiness and excitement!


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay almost that is great.. welcome to team blue..


----------



## almosthere

thank you!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Almost!!! Congrats on being officially :blue:!!!!

Walker - so sorry to hear about what your family is going through. I hope ye get some news soon :hugs:

Afm, no spotting in over 24 hrs... Hoping it was just one of those things but definitely looking forward to my apt on Tues. It really can't come soon enough!


----------



## almosthere

Thank you and yay for no spotting!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeahhhhhh for Baby Boy Almost!! We are full of Boys - I love it!!

Christie - That is so cute about the book bump. I haven't seen any outside movements yet. Baby last night was a mad man. I told hubby that he was having a grand ole' time in my belly!

Yeah for no spotting Broody!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting fingers crossed that it says away for good and you get reassurance with you next appointment. 

Yay for all feeling the lo move.. my OH was watching my tummy bouncing the other day and put his hand on it and got to feel baby kick for the first time. He was so excited.


----------



## TwoRdue

Bed rest is the pits and we are having a heat wave at the moment so today to will have a little sit in our paddling pool, they said I can sit up just as long at I am keeping off my feet and pressure of my cervix.
I would love to go to the beach this summer so I hope for a good out come next Tuesday..


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for team blue almost! I thought there was a little willy action on your scan, lol.

Two I feel you on the bed rest. It sucks, especially when you don't feel like it does much help anyway. I'm going crazy and have tried to make the hubbs stay home with me, but I know he has to go in. He's trying to save all his time for when Thumper gets here. The pool sounds wonderful though and I think that's a good idea for no pressure.

I think I changed my mind on boy names. I was looking some more and I really like Israel Amir. Still sticking with the girl name though.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - bed rest doesn't sound like much fun, especially in the heat :nope: And the fact that you can't lie on your back probably doesn't help either - there's only so long you can lie on your side for... Fx'd for a good report on Tues!

My lo just had a nice active half hour :D He/she must've known I'd appreciate some reassurance!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Finally felt this baby move! :happydance: I was washing my hair and she changed positions. Super cool :)


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - yay!!!! It's the best feeling! :dance:


----------



## TwoRdue

Thank goodness we have phones with internet lol I am becoming a BnB and Facebook addict lol.

NO doubt sorry I didn't realise you were on bed rest. Looks like I have a bed buddy lol.

Ya for even more movement everyone: )


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...I swear I am updating my journal every hour. I when told the hubby I want to go back to work. Then I thought about it and that's not true, I just don't want to he stuck inside anymore, lol. I wanted to get my baby out for a walk. She misses it when it gets cold and she's 8 so she really needs to stay moving poor thing. Its supposed to be nice here this weekend surprisingly so hopefully the pain will let up before then. Back to the doc on Friday to get checked out and then most likely back to work on Monday.


----------



## TwoRdue

That would be great to get back work and hope all goes well with your appointment as well. It would be hard with a little one so I hope ty out can get out soon.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, no my dog, sorry, they are my babies. I have three. But my oldest lives going on walks and she hasn't been since its started getting cold. Hubby won't let me go out cause of the snow and ice and the possibility of the roads being frozen. So I figured at 60 degrees I should be good.

I can wait on work, lol. I just don't want to be glued to the couch or my bed anymore.


----------



## TwoRdue

Lol well I got that wrong..:haha:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-sorry to hear you are on bed rest now nodoubt!

I forgot to mention-I was told I probably have a anterior placenta which is an explanation as to why I have hardly felt baby kicking as well as why the doppler did not work early on. My doctor had trouble finding it right away on the doppler again today, but did find it which was nice to hear on top of having my scan =)


----------



## No Doubt

Almost what exactly does that mean? Its not harmful is it?


----------



## almosthere

It means baby kicks and hits the placenta rather than my stomach directly-so my placenta is first in the front of my bump, then comes baby-it is like a blockade sheild! Usually it is behind-it can cause need for c-section as it can block the cervix if too low-but it is common to move out of the way in time for birth! It is not a risk to mommy or baby!


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost that is good that is has no risk to you both but poo's about feeling less movement. I think it may have been what my cousin had as she said that hers was in front to and blocked a lot of the kicks and movement..


----------



## No Doubt

Good that there is no risk, but poo that you don't get to feel as much. But you will feel movement at some point right? Or I guess movement more often.


----------



## almosthere

I have felt flutters and kicks are starting, but I usually only feel kicks once a week if I am lucky!


----------



## No Doubt

Gotcha, and happy 20 weeks!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for Half Baked!! 20 down - 20 to go!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I feel him move a few times every day, but nothing very strong or consistent yet. That's normal, right?


----------



## No Doubt

I think so walker. They are definitely getting harder, but still not the full blown kicks and I'm feeling a lot more than I used to. I think a pattern is good further along. I normally feel them the most when I wake and when I'm going to bed, probably cause I'm most relaxed then, but I feel them throughout the day as well.


----------



## snowflakes120

Walker - I have days where he's super active and other days that he just must sleep all day. Or is positioned where I can't feel him. Today must be a sleepy day for both of our boys. I haven't felt him kick at all today... just got a small amount of the tickles and that's about it. I think it's normal for this stage.


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay for everyone been pretty much half way it's so exciting.


----------



## Christie2011

Scan went well today, though Leo wouldn't give us a good shot of his spine, everything looked good. I've got a VERY tall and wee endowed boy! His leg length was off the charts, well over the 95th percentile. He currently weighs about 12oz.
 



Attached Files:







19w6d 3D.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7









19w6d ITS A BOY.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7









19w6d profile.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## No Doubt

Omg Christie, that first one is just amazing! You are gonna have tall man towering over you when he's all grown up. Glad that everything went well!

I rear an article earlier about taking tour placenta in capsule form after you deliver. Had anyone hear of this or read anything about it. They say it helps with post partum depression and the baby blues. I'd never heard such a thing. The link I saw showed the entire process from cooking to grinding to putting it in capsules. Apparently some women do this. I don't know that I could.


----------



## TwoRdue

Love love love the pic christie. Very cute.

No doubt I have not heard that and I would so not be able to do that at all, the placenta freaks my OH out lol


----------



## Christie2011

I have heard of eating the placenta afterwards. I guess it's also supposed to help slow/stop the bleeding afterwards too. I could never do that though. Even if it was in a pill form.


----------



## almosthere

wow christie the scan shots are wonderful! glad he is healthy!! I have a nice wee wee shot too-will have to post once I get it on my computer!! lol my boy is 11 ounces so close in size to yours!


----------



## TwoRdue

Dont know about there but the Maori's will take the placenta home and plant a tree and bury it there, its some very ancient tradition


----------



## GettingBroody

Great photos of your little man Christie! Love the 3d one of his face!

I have heard about eating the placenta too. My acupuncturist had a leaflet about it and I was intrigued so looked up more when I got home. https://placentabenefits.info/articles.asp You can eat it fresh in things like smoothies(!) or have it dried, ground down and made into capsules (which is the only way i could even imagine taking it!) but I don't think that's supposed to be as beneficial. The benefits are supposed to be great (quicker recovery time, more energy, helps breastfeeding, combats post-partum depression etc) but I'm still not sure I could do it! Plus, I will be giving birth in a big university hospital and I'm sure the drs would look at me as if I had two heads if I told them that I wanted the placenta back to eat it! Maybe in a smaller more natural type of birthing centre it would be less unusual!:shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

It was interesting to read about it. But then I saw it being prepared and everything and just was like shocked, mouth hanging open. Just didn't know what to think. Plus that thing is huge! I never would have thought it was as big as it was full term but holy crap!


----------



## almosthere

Sorry but my stomach cant handle this conversation although I respect all decisions as to what to do with the placenta-I have read about one culture who burries it.

I hope all are doing well-I am so excited we are about 1/2 way there give or take. You ladies are great and I can't wait to share the other half of my first pregnancy with you all!!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm so excited too! My preg tracker said the weight is about to start coming on quick cause the baby is gonna start gaining fat. So excited about getting a little chubbums, but not about me getting chubbums, lol. I can't wait for third tri now!

Gender scan on the 21st!


----------



## snowflakes120

No doubt - Haha Chubbums! 10 days for you! I have only heard of placenta being made into a smoothie after. A girl on blog was talking about it and had a recipe. I will kindly pass.

Christie - There is no doubt that you are having a not so little man!! Ha! Great pics!! Soooo clear!!

Ugh. My back is achy today. I don't want to be at work. I just want to be home on the couch resting. So tired. Haven't been sleeping well the past few weeks.


----------



## Christie2011

I put his weight into in this fetal percentile calculator and it told me he was in the 101-102 percentile! I wonder if my due date will be changed. I'll have to ask my MW on the 22nd. I'll also have to ask her if and what she thinks about inducing early. Not looking forward to birthing a 10lb baby!

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

I'm sort of glad he is big since I'm about 2lbs ahead of schedule for the top weight gain estimate for me. I'll just blame the extra pounds on my big Leo :winkwink:.


----------



## snowflakes120

I was wondering how our baby boy was measuring up. That website is awesome. He was 7oz at 17 weeks. Seems like he's measuring a bit ahead as well for weight. She said based off all the other measurements he was between 17w and 17w5d.


----------



## No Doubt

Just back from my check up and the doc thinks that I have more of an abdominal muscle pull than round ligament pain. I like this guy. He actually did some pushing and pressing and whatnot to find out exactly where the pain was coming from. Once he found it he said that wasn't my uterus, it was more my side. He also said that the fibroid I have is a pretty decent size and it's on my right side as my pregnancy develops it may grow and cause for pressure to be exerted on some nerves. I never really thought this was round ligament pain but just believed what the docs said. I always thought it was more from the hip and he said he was wondering if it was more hip as well. So I'm glad that I talked to him this go round and he was a bit more thorough. Plus he delivers so I think I will stick with him. Only almost 20 weeks in and I found my doctor! LOL.

Happy 20 weeks Snow and Christie!


----------



## Jesss123

So.. our pink bump turned.. VERY blue today! :haha: What a surprise!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jesss123 said:


> So.. our pink bump turned.. VERY blue today! :haha: What a surprise!

OMG!! That is so crazy Jess!! Another team blue!! I can't remember if you started buying thing yet or not!! How is HE doing? How is his bowels?


----------



## No Doubt

Wow jess! I hope you haven't bought too much.


----------



## Jesss123

Haha, I was so shocked!!

We haven't bought anything pink/blue but MIL and my parents have! Thankfully, they can return it all! Everything I have is gender neutral, thankfully!!

It was a surprise but a nice one really, we're both happy as long as our little boy is healthy! :)


----------



## Jesss123

Oh, the bowels are sorted now! Things are progressing well though I'm expecting labor from 30 weeks onwards as the stitch isn't gonna last too long, the latest he will be here will be 35 weeks due to pelvis problems and severe SPD (hence I've been quiet on here really) Pre-eclampsia seems to be making an appearance now too so I'm getting very closely monitored. I still haven't technically put on any weight. I lost 26lb all together and I've gained 2lb back in the last week or so.. All in all, we're both doing well and I'm so excited to meet him now!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay! Glad everything is working out hun. And you already have a name. Well the grandparents should have fun shopping again, lol. How is the sickness...any better?


----------



## lilbabywalker

My Midwife appointment went well today! My blood pressure was a little low, but otherwise fine. She also went over my ultrasound results with me more and let me know my placenta is anterior, so no wonder I'm only feeling things a few times a day! Good to know (surprised the ultrasound technician didn't tell me).


----------



## No Doubt

Glad everything went well walker!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Jess, I can't believe you've turned into another :blue:!!!! Surely that must mean the rest of us are having girls?! Otherwise this has to be the most gender-imbalanced thread ever!!

Delighted all is looking well with your lo Jess. I bet the time between now and meeting him will fly by!

NoDoubt - thats great that the dr was thorough and was able to give you some answers. :thumbup: Did he give you some ideas for relieving the pain?

Walker - that's good to know about the anterior placenta, it'll prevent you from worrying if you're not feeling kicks too often. Glad the apt went well!

Snowflakes - I'm not sleeping too well these nights either. :sleep: I'm spending the night tossing from one side to the other and every time I turn over I wake up. Bump feels very heavy at night and legs are really achy and crampy too... And I'm sure it's only going to get worse from now on!! All absolutely worth it though!:thumbup:


----------



## Christie2011

20 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00085.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## No Doubt

Nothing really to relieve the pain. He said maybe physical therapy or to just wait it out. I think I'll just wait it out as it seems to be getting better.

Cute bump christie!


----------



## almosthere

walker-glad all went well-we both have anterior-here's to hoping they move back where they belong truly! LOL. I want to feel baby move more-and I want DH to be able to feel baby soon!!!

Christie-what a cute wee bump-I posted mine in my journal-i feel huge already!!

How funny jess-congrats on being with us on team blue!! 

Hope everyone else is well! I am very achey and feeling the pelvic pressure very low down-and I am pretter sure it is baby kicking when I get bad pain like a foot is kicking my vagina! OUCH! Like it is trying to push through,,,I wonder if it is possible that baby is hitting my cervix?! No idea. If this feeling of achey pelvic pressure continues my dr. said it could be a uti or something similar and to go back to get checked...


----------



## Jesss123

Glad everyone is doing well! :) Ah, we are probably the most imbalanced group on BnB! We seriously need some girls in here! :haha:

No Doubt, my sickness hasn't gone yet and it doesn't look like it's going anywhere. I'm on IV fluids a few times a week and still on a bunch of different meds. I have been pre diagnosed with Pre eclampsia as my blood pressure is high and they say that at any moment in the next few weeks it is likely to turn into it. My left kidney is still failing and I'm battling SPD, I've been on crutches the last few weeks and it's only getting worse - at my next consultant appointment (for SPD and pelvis problems) if this doesn't ease or stay the same, I'm gonna be put in a wheelchair - not happy!


Almost - I keep getting kicked in the cervix and I get the same pains you're describing, it was even confirmed at the scan today! UTIs are common in pregnancy so it could be an option.

Christie, you look lovely! What a pretty bump!

Walker, anterior placenta sucks, my friend had it and she barely felt any movements until 28/29 weeks! It does often move around though at this time so chances are you'll feel more - so I've been told!

Getting, sleeping while pregnant sucks! It is so damn uncomfortable even with pregnancy pillows and all sorts of other things. I toss and turn every night!


Oh, yeah, about Jaspers bowels - it's all looking like it should now! They've gone back in and it looks good! There is a chance they still might pop out until his stomach fully closes up (he has a hole in his left side) but doctors said that it's rare and usually by the time they're born you can't even tell they've had that problem!

All in all - he's a very healthy, BIG baby! He's weighing more than he should on every appointment - today, they estimated him at 530 grams!! But they did say that now it's the time when they start to gather up and put on fat so I guess that could be it!


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow Jess sorry you have been and still are having such a ruff time and hope that the bowl thing with your little man works out well. It's good that he is healthy all in all. Hope you can catch a break soon hun you are such a strong person.x


----------



## GettingBroody

^^wss Jess!^^ It's fantastic how positive you sound every time you post. I think if I had to deal with all that you've had to I'd be curled up in a ball of self-pity!!!!

Christie - fab bump! All our bumps are really going to start growing from now on!!


----------



## Jesss123

Thanks ladies. I'm surprised myself I sound positive, lol. For the past few weeks all I've been doing is crying. It's been a fair few weeks since I started counseling and I think it has really helped me loads. I actually feel so attached to our little one now. I think I only manage to stay positive as he's doing really well and well.. I'll recover after the birth - I know it, just a few more weeks to go and it'll all be over!

Two, how are you doing? How's everything?


----------



## No Doubt

Almost I've recently started getting the same kind of kicks and the low down pressure. I think it's normal too. And I know they just tested me for pretty my much everything and all is fine.

Jess wow. You really are very positive. I had no idea some of that was going on. I definitely think the connection you have with your little man helps. I'm so glad that you at least feel better about that and that therapy seems to be helping.


----------



## almosthere

See-I dont get why they didnt test me then and there for a uti nodoubt! but I have found articles online saying it is normal-so I am not worrying about it.

Sorry to hear others are getting the same pain in the vag as me! LOL


----------



## GettingBroody

So today it seems I'm sick :-( Ugh! Sore throat, cough and hot eyes (if ye know what I mean!) Trying not to take any meds so I've been guzzling honey all day. Just gave in and took a paracetemol but not sure that one is going to make any difference... Curled up in front of the fire now watching some random chick flick :D Bed early tonight I think!:sleep:


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you feel better soon broody!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks, me too!!!


----------



## Jesss123

Getting, hope you feel better soon!

I got a bit happy shopping today, lol! I have a box worth of boy items and another half a box worth of neutral stuff - vests/babygrows etc! I certainly don't need anymore clothes until he's 3 months old, lol! Oh.. and that elephant, I just love it, lol!

I'm already gathering up 3-6 months items :happydance: :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-12 19.59.59.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









2013-01-12 19.50.35.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TwoRdue

Hope you feel better soon getting

I Jess - I'm not doing to bad thanks just over bed rest and really itching to go for walks while the weather is so beautiful. I have my next scan on Tuesday to check the cervix length again and I am hoping for a good outcome, they will also be doing 20 week scan to check all is good with baby.
I love that you have chosen Jasper as that is one of the names on mine and hubbys baby list.. Sparrow is what my OH really want and we are getting a lot of mixed reviws with that name.. but still got a wile to think about it.. Hope you are well


----------



## e2dm2da

Hey im new to this site and also due :D in summer yay, second baby dont know if boy or girl due on 1st June :) xx How is everyone?


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats E2...again, lol. You are on another thread I'm on.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome E2!! I'll add you to the front page :D Are you going to find out the gender or are you staying team yellow?! :yellow:


----------



## Jesss123

Welcome E2! :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Love all the stuff you bought Jess!! Looks like your lo will be well dressed! 

Two - keeping everything crossed that you'll get good news on Tuesday. After just two days on the couch/bed I can only imagine how you must be feeling!

Slept so badly last night girls... :growlmad: My hips and legs were so sore all night - fun!!! Managed some yoga stretches this morning so hopefully they'll make a difference...fx'd!


----------



## Christie2011

Hello E2! How has your pregnancy been?

I haven't felt much movement in the last 2 days. I took out the doppler to ease my mind. Baby heartbeat is still strong and he's moving around plenty, I just can't feel it. I can't wait until he's stronger so I can get my reassurance without getting the doppler out.


----------



## No Doubt

I know what you mean Christie. I've been breaking it our this week a lot cause of the pain I had. But usually I break it our if the movement isn't as much as usual too. Now it seems to be more often, just in my bladder!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I started getting this mid/upper back pain on Friday afternoon and it hasn't let up! It keeps me up off and on after like 2 or 3 in the morning. Hurts when I lay on my side after awhile, and feels fine if I lay on my back, but I know I'm not supposed to. Tried Tylenol, which helps some but not much. Now trying gas-x and a heating pad. May try some stretches. Don't know if it's a gas pocket or strain from something (bad bra?) or what! No fun . . . any ideas?


----------



## No Doubt

Haven't had that walker so I'm really not sure. Can hubbs maybe give you a back rub? Have you tried a warm bath maybe? Hope it feels better though.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh and if you do have to lay on your back, which I think is ok to give your body a break honestly, then just make sure you are "belly breathing". When you look down you should see your belly moving, not your chest moving up and down. This will help to circulate oxygen to the baby. I wake up in the middle of the night on my back sometimes, which my doctor said obviously you can't help, so I don't think relaxing on your back for a few would hurt. Just don't stay there for hours.


----------



## almosthere

I hope you feel movement soon christie!!! glad you have a dopper to ease your mind! =) 

getting-sorry you slept poorly last night-I never feel all that comfortable and always wake up on my back and think oh no, back on my side back on my side! LOL

afm-I also have been doing way too much shopping-I went on a clothes shopping spree at babiesrus-they had soooo many cute clothes and 60% off sale! so my mom bought a bunch of outfits and so did I! The summer ones are soo cute! I bought one more outfit today and checked out diaper prices to get an idea....think I'm going with huggies then target brand when baby is much oller-like at least one because I think they were cheaper and they work well with the boys I babysit. I need to see what brand of bottle I might need-and hoping I wont have to use formula! $$$!!!!! haha

Special event of the day: BABY KICKED A TON after i had 10 minutes of stomach cramps-DH felt baby for the first time-I am so ecstatic!!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Anyone else planning on cloth diapering? DH and I are.


----------



## No Doubt

Thought about cloth diapering, but will most likely do disposable. Plus when I was touring daycare they said it had to be disposable or there was this whole process of sending it to national and blah blah blah to have it approved. I think because of leaking. It just seems easier with daycare to go the disposable route.


----------



## TwoRdue

No cloth for me as it can take up so much of your time and constant wash plus the baby monitor I got clips and works better with disposables than with cloth


----------



## almosthere

I am doing disposable


----------



## GettingBroody

Walker - sorry your back is so sore :-( If you're looking for some stretches I find this prenatal yoga routine really helps -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSFobwvQTg&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Its quite gentle yoga but it really eases everything out. I did it yesterday and slept so much better last night. Wasn't half as sore. It's probably worth looking at your bra too - maybe its time for a change? I've gone up a few back sizes too so remember its not just about the cup size!

I thought a lot about cloth diapers - I really love the idea of them and they're so cute! But there's so many different types out there and the initial spend is so much that I'd be terrified of wasting a lot of money on a product that's the wrong shape, fit etc. At least with disposables you can try as many brands as you need to for relatively cheap before deciding which works best for your baby...


----------



## Jesss123

I'll also be going with disposables - I won't have the time to bother with the washing - my OH has tonnes of washing to do as it is & there'll be baby stuff coming into that soon too.. I don't think I'll have the patience to wash the nappies. I might buy a few and try them out but at first I'm definitely going with disposables. I've already got over 500 stocked up.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm all for disposables. I don't keep up with laundry as much as I probably should so I know keeping clean cloth diapers around would be a pain for me. I'd just keep buying more so I have clean one handy :) That's why both me and baby have such a large wardrobe!

My son just turned 3 months and I think we are just about ready to start buying size 2! I'll finish up the size 1s I have but the next bunch will be size 2. I had some left over newborn size, that I'll be using for LO on the way. I'm kinda lucky that no matter what size I buy right now, I can't over buy since LO will need some too in all sizes.

LO seems to have woken from his 2 day nap and has been moving around plenty today and some last night. I probably just did too much walking Saturday and rocked him into a deep sleep.

Slight headache today, but other than that still feeling good.


----------



## Jesss123

23 weeks... EEEK!


----------



## snowflakes120

Walker - Could it be indigestion/heartburn? I've been having some weird aches under my boobs but above where my ribs end - I only get it at night when I'm relaxing and laying down. I was taking Tums to see if it was and it didn't go away. If I get it again tonight I'm going to try Gas-X in case it's trapped gas.

We are going with disposable all the way. I already have 4 boxes of newborn diapers (96 to a box). And have 2 boxes of 180 of size 1's. And over a thousand of wipes. I am stocking up. I will need them. I am taping a gift receipt to the boxes so if I need to exchange I can.

Broody - I am still not sleeping well either. It has been so bad. I feel your pain! 

Jess - Ha! I've been hoarding lots of clothes too!

Welcome E2!! 

Went to a baby shower yesterday. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Snowflakes - it very well could be! I definitely feel the pain in that exact spot, as well as my back.

Anyone have a name list going? Here are the ones the DH and I are considering (I usually run names by him and he vetoes haha):

Adrian
Atticus
Benjamin
Brooks
Elliott
Emmett
Ewan
Ezra
Gabriel
Hugo
Jude
Lennon
Max
Micah
Owen
Rain
Rainn
Rowan
Sebastian


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay for 23 week Jess, wow that has gone fast.

Walker those are some cute names, the OH and I are down to a choice of two names and we decided that we will wait till baby is born to decided what to call him..

Declan sparrow or
Jasper sparrow.

AFM - scan day today and I am hoping that I am taken off bed rest and can start getting out so hope the length and funneling are OK + baby is getting his mid pregnancy check so I hope all is well with him to.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck two! How would you pronounce Declan? Is the e short or long? I like Jasper.

I really like Clara Elizabeth, but there are some nay sayers that are making me second guess it. Runners up are Alexandria and Charlotte.
I had my prenatle appointment today and all was well. I'm thinking of doing a natural birth. Anyone else?


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yep, I'm planning a natural birth too! I'll be at a birthing center with a midwife. Also, on a side note . . . the cat and cow pose is my new best friend. Feels so good!!


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA if were to have had a girl she was going to be Charlotte Paige and Charlie for short, I love that name.
Deklan can be another way to spell it so the e is short


----------



## snowflakes120

I had an appt today and asked Dr. about the weird thing I am having - he is saying it could be just regular growing stuff. That my organs are moving up to accommodate for baby getting bigger. So it just might be that. I am still going to try the Gas-X and see if it's that too. 

Two - Good luck at your appt! Good vibes being sent to your cervix! Declan is on our very short list too!

Walker - I like your list of names! You got some great ones on there! My hubby poo-poos everything!!

Anna - I love Clara! Eh, someone is always going to have an opinion! Name your baby what you want! That is what I am saying! I am not going to try to be a hero and do natural - I'd love to but just know that I could never do it!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Walker - I like Emmett and Micah, but they are all nice. I only one one person named Rain spelled Rayne and it's a girl, so I think girl when I see it, but it could go either way.

Two - okay - I have never heard that name before, but I like it. My husbands favorite name is Charlotte. I like it, but wouldn't want people calling her Char...

Snow - my husband is like that too. Everything mostly gets a nah or a meh. I am afraid of the epidural my mom always regreted getting one because she said it screwed with her back. Maybe things are different now. My one friend had a natural birth and said the epidural only helps with the contactions - not the pushing. My OB had 5 kids all natural, so that is how I got talked into it. I might regret it though...lol


----------



## No Doubt

Hope everything went well two.

No list of names here. We have a girl and boy name picked out.

I like the name Declan.

I also like Clara Elizabeth.

First day back at work and I of course was busy. But I prefer ot that way. And today marks the halfway point for my little Thumper!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

How does the baby go from a mango to a canteloupe in a week??


----------



## lilbabywalker

How? By The Bump messing up. And now it's telling me a banana, which is what last week was!


----------



## GettingBroody

Just have time for a quick post...

Good luck with your apt Two :hugs:

MissA - the thought of an epidural freaks me out too. I really don't like the thought of anybody sticking a needle so close to my spine... So, hopefully I'd like to do without it but I'm not ruling anything out! 

Will post properly tomor!


----------



## TwoRdue

I had my 20 week scan today and baby looks perfect and happy with what they said. The cervix is 35mm and looking good, the funnelling has not got any better but know worse, I can now get up and go about my day with limitations and go for small slow walk. I have to have a scan weekly till I am 24 weeks and only a couple after that till my due date as long as all is well but I dont know how I am going to handle the NO SEX :wacko: I was told this could be till after baby is due :growlmad:I was just starting to get my grove back for wanting it to

I posted this in another forum and was just easy to copy and re paste

Hope all you lovely ladys are well today.x


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear everything was good two.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!

Back from 20 week apt and all looking great. :D They don't do anomaly scans here unless there's a family history but we did get a quick scan and all was looking great. Baby was having a lazy day and moving slowly! The hospital was absolutely packed though! We were there for 3 hours and of that we spent about 5 mins with the nurse and maybe another 10 with the obgyn. The rest of it was just waiting....:coffee: Because I'm considered low risk they're letting me go to a midwife run clinic for my next hospital apts at 32 & 36 weeks. (at 24 & 28 wks I just see my regular gp) The midwife clinic only takes 20 patients at a time so that should be much quieter and hopefully a bit more personable!!! 

While we were waiting this morning we spoke to a lady who is doing research into why some births end up as unplanned c-sections. She was offering a free well-being scan at 39 weeks to anyone who is having their first baby so that she can gather as much data as possible. I'm to ring her once I'm 34 weeks - hopefully she won't have filled her quota of patients by then! 

Two - so glad all was looking well this morning! Enjoy your light walks! Boo to the no bd-ing though!!!

Edit: forgot to say my iron levels are a bit low so it's time to add iron supplements to the mix!


----------



## almosthere

broody and two-glad your apts went well! 

two-so sorry to hear about all the limitations, BUT just think-it's all worth it for baby!!! 

Sorry for the short post-but have to go get ready for work!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm having another one of those "Gah, I just wish I could afford to be a stay-at-home-mom!!!!" days. Freaking out about the future. How in the world can I spend all day in an office while my little guy is out there being cared for by a stranger??? Anyone else in this boat? I want to be a SAHM more than anything but I can't find a way to make it work financially. I know I've been down this road before, so I apologize . . .


----------



## GettingBroody

I totally know what you mean Walker! The thought of the cost of child care really scares me! At the moment I'm playing the ostrich card with my head in the sand!! Would love love love to be a SAHM but there's just no way we could manage it :-(


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yeah, the cost of childcare itself (probably half my monthly income) is just ridiculous. I have to_ pay_ someone to take my child away from me for 8 hours a day?? (I know, I know, it's a tough job and they deserve being paid for it haha). It's just not fair . . . sigh. Anyway, can I blame the hormones for how I'm feeling right now?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys,
So I have Independent Health for health insurance and they will cover the cost of a hospital grade breast pump with a perscription from your doctor. So glad I didn't buy one! The only thing is I have to wait until after I give birth, but oh well.
So call your insurance before you buy one - because they are expensive :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Good deal for you Miss A!! 

Walker - I have those days (much too often). I had to hold back tears at a baby shower I went to on Sunday talking about LO going to daycare. I toured 2 daycare centers over Christmas break. Once I got back into my car, I started crying. Not just little tears but BIG alligator tears. I want to stay home so bad. And touring made it that much more real that we may have to go down that path. I thought I'd be OK with it but as time goes on it gets harder and harder to accept. I really don't want to put him in DC at all.
The sucky part is that if I work 50% of my take home pay will go towards daycare!!! That is insane!! I would much rather lose the 50% and stay home full time. We don't know if it will be possible for me to be a SAHM til June time frame. Hubby is still in school - he is currently working at a paid internship and we don't know how much money they are going to offer him when he graduates from College in May. So I won't have any answers til we get the job offer and go over our finances. It sucks. Bad. I hate not knowing but I have to have a plan so I am wait listed at both centers just in case. 
Of course, it doesn't help to hear from my Aunt that she would love to watch him 3 days a week and hubby's Aunt said she would watch him the other 2 days. The problem with that is that we live 12 hours away from family. :(
Hugs girl. I feel your pain.


----------



## almosthere

I am sorry you ladies have to go through the leaving your child with a "stranger" I don't know how I could do it!! I am very fortunate to have my mom retired and able to watch my son full time-and my dad can watch him for most of the 4 days as well =) It still stinks thinking of leaving my child at 3 months for 4 5 days...but 1 of the 5 days of the week my husband will be with him ,so thats a plus!


----------



## TwoRdue

It must be so hard and there is never much help out there for you to able to be a SAHM. My OH and decided that I was going to stay home till bubs was just over one then I will go back to work for about 25 hours a week, I just hope that it works that way for us.


----------



## almosthere

that will be nice two! I wish I could do that!!! =) DH started college late-so he is actually just going to be getting his associates this June and continue on to get his BA-luckily he has an incredible job for not having a degree so we are very lucky-but i want him to up that pay check for baby!! hahaha


----------



## TwoRdue

Wouldnt it be great to get baby pay added to the pay checks lol


----------



## lilbabywalker

Well, I'm feeling somewhat better today.

In fact, as soon as I got to work this morning I walked right into my boss's office and asked for a raise! Don't worry, not as scary as it sounds - she's my age and just had a baby boy herself, so we're pretty close. Anyway, she's all for it and will advocate for me to her boss today. However, she also let me know that she's most likely leaving her position and will tell her boss on Friday. This definitely is an interesting development! If this happens, I would most likely be promoted to her job and get a significant raise (I'd hope for 5-10K), as I thinking my job wouldn't be replaced due to some programmatic changes so I would be taking on more in general.

I also talked with her about how I'm wishing I could stay home after my baby's born, and she was saying after she crunched numbers, if you include public assistance and tax breaks and such, and the cost of daycare, it really can be doable. I hadn't thought about tax breaks and welfare (I hate to go on welfare over a choice I make, but at the same time it's not fair that we can't raise our child the way we want to on one salary, right?). Anyway, long story short = lots to think about and maybe things aren't so bleak! And, even if I do leave, it would be after several months of a higher pay, and I could set more aside.


----------



## almosthere

Walker that would be wonderful timing for you! Good luck! And two that would be fantastic....too bad that's not the case!

I am feeling good today just a bit sad as I haven't felt my baby kick in 3 days now....going from one night of 10 kicks to no kicks for 3 days following makes me worry a tid bit :/


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost - I had the same last week and when I went in for my scan I was so worried but as soon as the scanner went on he started showing off and wouldn't stop kicking lol. There is still plenty of places to hid in there or maybe having a few lazy days, we will always worry about What's going on inside till we can finally see our LOs. 

Walker that Sounds like it would be perfect.


----------



## snowflakes120

Walker - That would be awesome! Things will fall right into place the way they are supposed to! 

Almost - Bubs has been quiet over here too. Yesterday he barely moved at all. I pulled out the doppler as I was a bit worried. Even today he's been very relaxed! He usually gets busy around 8:30pm but he continued to sleep/hide all last night!! I bet they are just having a lazy few days (I'm jealous)!! They say we're still too early to feel consistent movement as they are so little and have room to swim around. But it is so darn worrisome!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - I'm sure there's nothing to worry about. During my scan yesterday we could see the baby moving but they were really slow lazy movements and I couldn't feel any of them. Also, didn't you say you have an anterior placenta? That's sure to be absorbing a lot of the movements...

Walker - delighted you're feeling more positive today. Can you arrange a rise for me too please?!:haha:


----------



## No Doubt

walker I really hope things work out the way you want them to! That would be great. Asking for a raise can be a little terrifying in thought, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I actually demanded one for a few months and told them I was leaving if I didn't get one. I got a better position with a raise and actually round out a few days after finding out I was preggo. So things definitely work out like you need them to.

I know that lese movement can be scary, but I'm sure lo is fine. I was so scared last week cause with the pain came less movement and it was only on the right side. I asked if it was possible for them to get in there somehow. Stupid question I know, hut she confirmed there is plenty of room and they know what to do. So I'm sure they are in there kicking up storm and you just don't feel it.


----------



## TwoRdue

I see our tickets are different with how many days there is left to go..Getting * there is one day difference between you and me and yet mine says 116 days to go and yours 139? Hmm I wonder how correct they are.


----------



## almosthere

Glad I'm bot alone in missing babies bumps already! Lol 

Is anyone getting another scan done after the 20 week one? My dr called saying I can get a 28 week scan since hydrosephalus runs in the family. I said I would love to get the scan done to be safe than sorry! So I am counting down the days! sorry totally unsure on spelling that word but it has to do with fluid in the brain which was not shown on my last scan so I'm sure all is well but hey if I can get another scan I'm all for it! Lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - that is so strange!!! :wacko: Must go do some calculations of my own now!!! Maybe mine is going to 40 weeks and yours in going to 9 months?


----------



## almosthere

Oh wow I just saw more posts after my posting ! 

Getting..Yes I do have an anterior placenta which is why I was shocked that dh got to feel kicks that one night so now I'm craving more kicks :)


----------



## TwoRdue

I get to awe my lo every week for the next 4 weeks.:happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Just checked the calendar and there are 139 days between today and my EDD... Dunno why your ticker is so low Two!

Re scans, since we don't get an anomaly scan I'm thinking of booking a private one if they can fit me in. Probably should have booked it before now :dohh: Will also get a wellbeing scan at 39 weeks if I can get into that research study, fx'd!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Wow, several other anterior plancentas on here (and my sister-in-law to boot)! Guess it's more common than I thought?


----------



## Christie2011

At my 20 week scan, they set up another appointment for 24 weeks. Said they wanted to get a better look at LO heart and they hope he is more cooperative at getting a look at his spin. Not sure if this is normal or not for the place I went to. She acted like it was just something they did and told me everything looked good so far.

No way I can be a SAHM (single parent here). Not sure that I could. I got restless being home 2 weeks when my son was born. I was lucky that my sister is able to watch my son now, so no stranger anxiety for me at the moment. When LO is born though I'm looking into getting a nanny, as I think 4 kids will be too much for my sister and with 2 under 1 and her 1 year old, that could get nuts.

I'm having all kinds of anxiety about searching for a nanny and then leaving my babies with one. I was really hoping I'd be able to find one through a referal of a family member or friend, but it looks like I have to go the total stranger route.


----------



## snowflakes120

Jealous of y'all upcoming scans. I don't get anymore unless they see fit for one - like an issue arising or something like that. Hubby wants to do the 4D scan - I find them a bit creepy and weird looking. Plus, I want to be surprised at what baby looks like at birth!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

21w1d! I already feel like I look huge haha!

https://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9693/17804410103824441505454.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting my OH thinks I am going to go early so maybe my ticker has a hunch lol


----------



## GettingBroody

:rofl:


----------



## Jesss123

Two, happy 20 weeks!!! :)

Walker, beautiful bump! :)


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm having a beautiful baby boy  Placenta is right in the back, and all of his measurements were perfect  Even though he kept wanting to hide his face, I could already tell what features are more like mine and more like his fathers !!! :D


----------



## almosthere

I found the features still hard to tell on the regular us...we are guessing baby has daddys nose my mom thinks daddys teeth too and i am guessing my lips, but really just a blind guess LOL...

hope all are well! 21 weeks here and cant wait to make it to v-day soon!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I think it's funny that my V-day is 2 days before Valentine's Day. Nataliebelle - isn't yours going to be on Valentine's Day? That's too funny. 
Also, we changed our minds on the name and are leaning towards Alexandria Rose instead. My nursery is almost done now - I will post some pics when it's closer :)


----------



## NatalieBelle

My V-day is on the 26th of this month  I am super excited to wait on the last 10 weeks! I feel like it will be a breeze.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

woops - I looked at it real quick and only noted the 4 days and not he 22 weeks. lol


----------



## NatalieBelle

Haha  I'd be even more anxious than I am now if I was at 20 weeks, I'm already pacing


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on your little boy Natalie!!! Another one for team :blue:, I can't believe it!!!

Lovely name MissA. Would you call her Alexandria or shorten it down?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's one of the reasoons why I like it so much because we could call her Ally, Alexa, Lexi or Andria. Different optiions. I think Alex is very cute for a nick name. I'm almost sure she will be a Gemini and the flower is Rose and one of the stones is Alexandrite, so I thought it was neat. I still really like Clara, but 50% of my family doesn't, so I started thinking that if she didn't like it there isn't really a nick name or anything - so she's be pretty much stuck. What names do you like so far?


----------



## TwoRdue

More boys wow that is great.. we need a few more boys out there.

I live Lexi MissA


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've been up since 3 freaking out about the future and my job. Aaaaaah!


----------



## No Doubt

You guys are making me want to find out the sex of the baby with all these boys. I'm so sure I'm having a girl, lol.


----------



## almosthere

omgsh natalie I missed your gender announcement part of your thread!! hehe-congrats on joining team blue....I wonder how many boys on here now and how many girls...at least one girl right?!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Is there a way to make a poll?


----------



## Christie2011

LO has been moving around pretty consistently now. Though lucky for me, no movement that actually wakes me or keeps me up. All pretty subtle stuff right now.

We should almost change the name of our little group here to Team Blue! :haha: So many boys! A bunch of heartbreakers we go growing I'm sure :winkwink:

Happy 21 weeks to me! Man I am really ahead of schedule with the weight gain. I feel like I'm not going overboard with eating and I'm trying to eat decently healthy. I think my LO (and myself) are about 2 weeks ahead of schedule with our growth, so maybe I only have 17 weeks left instead of 19.


----------



## No Doubt

Walker I the person that started this thread would have to do the poll.

Christie you don't look like you've gained that much from the bump pic you posted. I think you will be just fine. But I know the feeling. I'm actually within limits but I'm just so big, at least I feel huge.


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, all the :blue:, :pink: and :yellow: info is on page 1 of the thread... Do we need a poll as well? :shrug:
NoDoubt, I know exactly what you mean! Surely some of us :yellow:s must be having girls!!!

MissA - we are thinking of David for a boy and Fia for a girl but nothing definite yet!


----------



## Christie2011

NoDoubt - I'm up about 17 pounds already! Well over the top line on the Pregnancy weight tracker https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator. I kept telling my sister I wasn't going to gain 50 lbs like she did with both of her kids. But it seems I just might. The chart says I shouldn't be this weight for another 3 weeks. Oh well. Maybe it's a sign at how much this LO will be eating when he gets here! I should by some stock in a grocery store chain :)


----------



## No Doubt

Broody, David is my hubbys name so of course I'm partial, lol. But he doesn't want to ours that if we have a boy cause he's a second and never wanted that name. Weirdo, lol.

Christie you are carrying it well. Plus you have nice big got in there so you can have the extra weight. I'll allow it, lol.

I'm fine with or without the poll. The info on the first page is good for me.

I hope I don't crack at the u/s and find out. I have to remember my headphones and the DVD so they can record it for us. We go on Monday, first thing in the morning. I'll try to upload the DVD if I can, but I'm not really how to even do that. Definitely pics though!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm sure my height (5'8") helps with me not looking like I've gained so much already. Though I'm sure it's perfectly fine, especially since when I look at my belly, it's not as if the weight added padding all the way around my waist. I definately have definition where LO is pulling my belly away from my hips. Still have a bit of definition at the hip bones. LO better slow down his growth, or I'm going to end up giving birth to a toddler rather than a infant :)


----------



## TwoRdue

I read in a write up the other day that you gain the most weight in the first part of the pregnancy and the gain slows down in the second half (I hope it's true lol) and if you have a small BMI then you tend to put on more weight to start with and slower the bigger the BMI.. with my twins I always craved and ate burgers and weight gain was slow but this time I'm more into home cooked meals, veges and fruit and I'm gaining fast.. as long as baby is happy and healthy I can sort of deal with it lol..


----------



## almosthere

After this post I am off to go check the genders/team yellows on the first page just out of fun curiosity!

Christie-I would try not to worry too much about your weight with the tracker-I have been over as well-all woman's bodies are different in each pregnancy-the tracker cannot simply be right for every person ;)

I have gained about 14lbs almost-so not too far behind you! At work a nanny asked if I was expecting-and then a mother who already knew I was expecting told me I am definately showing so it's a good thing my boss announced my pregnancy and future employment plans Monday night! haha! I was excited that parents at my school are happy for me and that people notice my pregnancy-it makes me feel one step closer to meeting my baby boy!!

He did about 6 nice kicks for mommy last night, two of which dh could feel-he missed two, felt two, his hand was on my belly for another but it wasnt hard enough for him to feel. I love when my little one kicks around!!! So chatty this morning-hope all are well!!!


----------



## Christie2011

I told one person at work and told my boss I was taking at least 3 weeks off in May/June. Though I think people are starting to notice. I caught one guy taking a second glance at my belly. I work with mostly guys so I'm wondering if anyone will actually ask me or say anything.

I knew about 2 other guys whos wives were pregnant, but after telling one of them that I was joining their group, I found out 2 more guys are pregnant. There are going to be a lot of missing people at work in the next few months as we all start having out babies.


----------



## snowflakes120

I have given up on worrying about weight during the PG. I know I am eating good and enough and that is all that matters. I have always been petite and thin and have always been on the borderline of underweight/normal BMI. I guess my PG self will be as well. I am still on the lower side for weight gain but within the normal limits that it says. I have gained a total of 9 pds so far. It is def all bump though. I don't seem to be gaining anywhere else.

Christie - There is a surge of babies at my work too! We had 2 babies born in Oct. One is due next week. Another girl is due in April and I am due in May. 

We are off to do the registry today and celebrate our 6th wedding anniversary today! yeahhhhh!!


----------



## No Doubt

That's how my job is. There is one girl due middle of April. Then we just found out another one is due right around the same time as me. Just waiting to see who else is gonna pop up and join the group, lol. Me and the other girl due around the same time are both working on a big project team so not really sure what will happen when we are both gone. She most likely won't take 12 weeks like me though, only 6. I'm in for the long haul though! Gonna also try to find a job where I can work from home. Fxd that works out like how I want!

We know of a few other people who are having babies but they aren't in our department. So many little fingers and toes to be joining the world soon!


----------



## No Doubt

Happy anniversary snow! Yay for the registry!


----------



## No Doubt

Found the stroller that I wanted in the store and ordered it online cheaper. Here's the one I got...should be here this week!
 



Attached Files:







stroller.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilbabywalker

I know 18 people that are pregnant right now!!


----------



## TwoRdue

I'm jealous that people are seen you lady's look pregnant, I was out buying some cloths yesterday and when I explained to the shop lady I needed something that I will grow into see said I didn't even look pregnant and wouldn't have known, I hope it was due to what I was wearing.

As all my cloths are to small now my OH took me shopping and I don't see the point in spending lots as I'm not going to be in it for long but he had other ideas and spent twice as much as I would have but I did give in and try maternity jeans and OMG they are the most comfortable lot of jeans I have ever owned and worth ever penny + will fit the whole pregnancy. I do recommended them


----------



## GettingBroody

Glad you had a good shopping trip Two! It seems we're all major maternity jeans fans!! Dunno how I'll ever go back to real jeans! I find how pregnant I look varies from day to day and definitely depends a lot on what I'm wearing...

NoDoubt - lovely buggy! Delighted you got a good deal!

Snowflakes - happy anniversary! Enjoy celebrating with dh! This time next year there'll be 3 of you!:D

So, I've got a new fun problem (not!) - stress incontinence :blush: Mostly happens when I cough, which I've been doing a lot of since myself and dh are both sick... New resolution - must be more religious about doing kegels EVERYday!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I, as I call it, piddled a little one day when I sneezed. Hubby thought it was funny, I was just pissed cause I was in bed ready to go to sleep and then had to get up and take care of that. Luckily I haven't experienced that since then, but I know that's not fun. Hopefully the kegels will help.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I got my registry up and running today.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - I love my maternity jeans! Alos those yoga pants with the scrunchy waist bands - I cut the thread and unrolled it so it goes over my bump.

Happy aniversary Snow:)

I finished all of my shopping and am all ready for baby now ... well I am ready now, but want baby to come in another 4 months lol
 



Attached Files:







1 Name.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









2 Nursery.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









3 Nursery.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









4 Nursery.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6









5 Nursery.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## No Doubt

Love the nursery pics miss A. Can't wait til I can say I'm done with all the shopping. I still have a couple odds and ends to complete the nursery. I am however about to register next Saturday and start planning the shower! I just hope that it all goes well and I don't get too stressed with planning.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I bought everything myself and am going to tell people they can bring diapers and/or a kids book to the small lunch I am having. I started planning a shower and it basicaly turned into a cirus, so now I am having two small lunches with close friends and family only.


----------



## GettingBroody

Love love love the room MissA! Especially all the animal stuff! The two animals peeking out from behind the curtains are so cute! Where did you get the animal hooks? We went for animals too. Struggling to find a nice lampshade at the moment...

I need to start shopping again... Bought a few bits at the start but nothing since. Must start stocking up on things like vests, sheets, nappies etc


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I bought the animal hooks at Hobby Lobby. 
I shopped mostly sales and clearence for everything and if it wasn't on sale Amazon usually had the best price. I did find that those sleep and plays were something I needed a lot of. Especially the ones with the scratch protector sleeves, built in feet and zippers instead of snaps and they run about $20 each. I found a ton at the goodwill all in like new condition for $1 each. I know that's not for everyone, but I bought enough for the whole first year for $20, so I am super happy. I found my stroller and pack and play in the dented box section of babies r us. Also, I bought a snow suit, fleece sleep and plays and fleece sleep sacs all in size 9 month for next winter because they are all on clearence now at the department stores. That's all of my savings advice for now :) lol


----------



## almosthere

Miss A well done on your lo's nursery! I LOVE the ceiling and the colors...well, everything actually-very cute!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Love the nursery MissA. Since I just had a shower for my son, I'm not going to have one for this LO. I thought I might just have a get together, introducing my son to those who have yet to met him and if people want to bring diapers or gift cards, then that would be all I'd really need. Since LO is also a boy, I'll have plenty of clothes to go around for him. And since he'll be a Summer baby he'll need less clothes. Probably mostly short sleeve onsies.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's true - you wont have much to buy for this LO. I just bought most everything in gender neutral, so that I can use it if we have another child. You could do that thing where you have everyone bring a signed childrens book instead of a card to your get together. I saw that before and thought it was a cute idea.


----------



## Christie2011

I do need to start on my sons library. That would be a good idea to suggest too, for people who want to give something.


----------



## almosthere

Ladies-I am SO excited-Just bought the Vera Bradley "Baby Bag" in the color Coral and it came with a matching changing pad and everything-this $100.00 baby bag I bought brand new at the paper store 75 percent off for only $26-had to share-made my day!! LOL!


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA I love the baby room it is gorgeous..

Looks like everyone is enjoying baby shopping, I so cant wait to get out there and really go crazy with it..


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Christie, just put this on the bottom of the invite:

Just one last request, and we hope it's not hard 
Please bring baby a book in place of a card 
By signing your book, we will remember and share 
Your special gift, even when you're not there!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww that's cute miss A!


----------



## GettingBroody

Great deal on the bag Almost!!! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

That is a cute rhyme missa!

And thanks getting-I felt so nauseas shopping, so I was SO happy to get a great bargain deal-I did not want to spend anymore than $50 so I def. exceeding my goal!!! 21 weeks tomorrow getting-so exciting!

And happy 21 weeks nodoubt-woohoo!!


----------



## No Doubt

Almost are you gonna post a pic of the bag? Sorry I just want to see everything baby, lol.

So here is the latest photo on our little MAN!!!!!! Yes I cracked about 4 min after walking out of there. I refused to close the car door and let hubby leave until he told me. Plus at one point I thought I saw something and just lied and told myself it was the umbilical cord, but I knew. And when she told me to look away I heard three keystrokes, this was her typing boy, and then her deleting it, lol. Yes I'm a spy, lol. But I'm so excited! I was so sure we were having a girl, but so excited to be having a boy!
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Almost - I would like to see it too. Is it a designer diaper bag?

NoDoubt - congrats on a beautiful boy!! So exciting:)


----------



## almosthere

Nodoubt-congrats on your baby boy you sneaky spy! haha

Haha you ladies are so funny! It just so happens I posted it the other night on my blog, so I have pics! Yes Vera Bradley is a big purse/wallet/tote bag designer but not too high end I don't think! This is a front view of the bag then the changing pad that goes with it-I thought it was pretty neat! I just couldn't stand the look of the boring diaper bags at babies r us and target-I wanted something that looked more like a purse haha.
 



Attached Files:







Bump pics! 066.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 2









Bump pics! 068.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jesss123

NoDoubt, congrats on your little boy!!! :D


----------



## Jesss123

Oohh.... it's V day for me today!!


----------



## No Doubt

Wait, what is v day again? The only one I know is valentines day, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

Ohmygod No Doubt! I can't believe you're adding yet ANOTHER boy to our list!!!! Congrats!! :D So funny that you gave in and made DH tell you, lol!!

Happy VDay Jess!!!! :dance:

(PS VDay = Viability Day)


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks. So then, yay! Congrats on vday jess!


----------



## Christie2011

I cannot believe we have ANOTHER boy! Congrats!

Yay for v-day! Jess I cannot wait for your LO to get here so you can start feeling better and get to meet your bundle of joy that made it all worth it.


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay another boy that is so exciting, I so would have cracked to lol

Yay for V day Jess


----------



## Jesss123

Thanks ladies! Ahh, we're getting so close now!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## No Doubt

Oh yeah. I forgot to mention that we finally settled on a boy name this morning. Virtue Amir! So now I can call my son by his name! That sounds so weird to say out loud, but it's the most awesome thing ever!

Jess I'm doing good. Finally back to myself after all the blah a couple weeks back. How are things with you? Has the sickness let up any?


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm doing good too :D (other than this awful cough and cold!) Finally seem to have come to the end of food aversions etc. Started back doing yoga a few times a week...now I just need to start swimming. Was thinking of going tomorrow morning but we're having a cold spell here (snow this morning although it didn't stick) so there's a big danger I might decide my bed is too cosy to leave!!


----------



## TwoRdue

What a beautiful name, I wish we could decide between the two we want but are waiting till he is born so for now he is my little sparrow (middle name)

Getting a swim Sounds great..

Jess how are you feeling?

Have another scan this morning so fingers crossed nothing has changed and turning funneling is no different.

Question - do any of you lady's have nightmares about your LO? I have been having a lot lately and plays with my anxiety and my mid wife thinks it could be related to my last pregnancy and suggested it maybe good to talk to the councilor there but I don't think it would really change a thing.. I'm sure dreams like that can be normal in pregnancy


----------



## GettingBroody

Two, I'd say that is very normal for anyone who's pregnant. Haven't had any nightmares myself (yet!) but have had a few rather hairy childbirth ones where the pains are so vivid! Eek! Oh and one where I'd had the baby but I wasn't a bit interested in him/her and just kept crying cos I missed my bump!!! I'm sure all our dreams are only going to get stranger and more vivid from now until the end! Hope your nightmares ease off though, that can't be much fun... :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Two, I had one last night that I flipped out on the check in lady cause they didn't have the right u/s scheduled for me, then got scared I had done something to the baby...I was livid in my dream. But nothing directly related to something actually happening to my child once they are here. I will say I think that it is normal though, and I also think it's possible it could be related to your last pregnancy.

My mom said she used to have horrible dreams about someone coming and doing something to me when I was baby. Then when I was here the dreams got worse and she would wake up terrified and constantly checking on me. I'm obviously fine, so try not to let your dreams play with your head too much. But I think we all have dreams, thoughts, etc. that scare us. It's normal, we're going to be parents, and there's nothing that none of us wouldn't do to protect them. I have a million thoughts running through my head...what if this happens, what if that happens. I actually expected the lady to count all the fingers and toes on an actively squiggly squirming baby to make sure they're all there today. I know it's hard to just stop having these dreams, but maybe talking to someone will help relieve some of the stress you're feeling.

Hope everything goes well at u/s!


----------



## Jesss123

I'm better too :) Everything has cleared up and the sickness has turned into bad morning sickness last week - it's such a relief. Now I'm just trying to learn to eat again. My stomach can only handle baby portions and only certain foods so I'm doing food therapy after 5 months of vomiting!

Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## GettingBroody

So delighted you're feeling better Jess!!!! Fantastic news!! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Great news about feeling better!

Almost - LOVE the bag! The Vera Bradley bags have such personality to them! What a great deal!

Two - No, nightmare here. I'd have to sleep to have nightmares and since I'm not sleeping alas no dreams. :(

OMG another boy No Doubt!! Congrats!! I can't wait to pick a name but I swear we will be picking one when we see him in person!!

Since a good bit of us used ART do you think that might have something to do with all the boys?

Anniversary for us went great! So did registry! What fun! Shopping but not spending money! My kinda day! We ended up buying the car seat as they are discontinuing the fabric choice we wanted - good side is that they took the 20% off coupon even though it clearly exempts the brand on the bottom - good deal for us!


----------



## TwoRdue

I had two of them last night losing Bubs and it's just so upsetting to have them.

Jess I am so happy to hear that things are looking up for you..xx 

Sounds like you had a great day snowflake, and sorry about the know sleeping at the moment and hope you get some sleep soon.

AFM - I hate these weekly scans as there is always something, cervix has slight shotening and more funneling but they won't do the stitch as the risk is to high and he said I am at a high risk of pre term labour so it won't make a difference and to keep taking the progesterone as it's been proven to be more affective. When I am 24 weeks they will give me a steroids shot to help develop baby in case of early labour so to me that says they must be expecting me to go early?? Or I hope just a precaution


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully its just a precaution two. Seems that he is hanging in there though, and if the progesterone is a better option then I think you should stick with it. It will all work out I'm sure.


----------



## almosthere

Jess-Happy Vday! So glad you are feeling much better-it's about time-you deserve it mama!!


----------



## almosthere

Sorry about the worries that have been coming with the scans 2-I hope only positive things are found and said at your next scan!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm worried this back/rib pain might be gallbladder related. Anyone else deal with this before?


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - so sorry you didn't get the good news you wanted. Hopefully the steroids will only be precautionary and that your lil boy won't be showing you his handsome face for another few months... :hugs:

Snowflakes - interesting point about the ART and all these boys!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Walker - no experience of that I'm afraid. Maybe a trip to the dr if you're worried?


----------



## Jesss123

Two, I was told that my stitch will probably only last until early third trimester so I'm starting steroid shots for Jasper's lungs next week too. I think it's better to be safe than sorry! We might both end up going full term but because of incompetent cervix, they will take every precaution out there. I was told to stay on bed rest until third trimester, AT LEAST, as it decreases any chances of anything going wrong with the stitch too. In my case, they just want me to get to 34 weeks, they'd really like as it's a 'safe point' but chances of that happening are slim as it is. What dosage of progesterone are you on?

Walker, back pain could simply be a UTI - my 'extra' back pain on top of SPD turned into one today!

& thank you ladies! I'm feeling loads better but having to use crutches and wheelchair still isn't.. fun! Although seems the further I'm getting, the better I'm feeling (well, apart from SPD but that I can deal with!) I haven't vomitted in days and I've gained 4lb too!! :happydance:


----------



## lilbabywalker

Hmmm. I almost hope it's a UTI or something, because gallstones or surgery would really suck! Still, it seems to flare up an hour or less after eating and the location (on the right side of my back and wrapping around my ribs to the front), sound like gallbladder. Still waiting to hear back from the Midwife Center . . .


----------



## TwoRdue

Athena said:


> Really sorry to hear this news today. I will continue to pray that these issues have resolved in another 4 weeks. Lots of love and hugs xxx




charmed said:


> hiya im the same too had felt strong kicks by hand higher up but now really low, must be swimming about in there! hehe xx




Jesss123 said:


> Two, I was told that my stitch will probably only last until early third trimester so I'm starting steroid shots for Jasper's lungs next week too. I think it's better to be safe than sorry! We might both end up going full term but because of incompetent cervix, they will take every precaution out there. I was told to stay on bed rest until third trimester, AT LEAST, as it decreases any chances of anything going wrong with the stitch too. In my case, they just want me to get to 34 weeks, they'd really like as it's a 'safe point' but chances of that happening are slim as it is. What dosage of progesterone are you on?
> 
> Walker, back pain could simply be a UTI - my 'extra' back pain on top of SPD turned into one today!
> 
> & thank you ladies! I'm feeling loads better but having to use crutches and wheelchair still isn't.. fun! Although seems the further I'm getting, the better I'm feeling (well, apart from SPD but that I can deal with!) I haven't vomitted in days and I've gained 4lb too!! :happydance:

I'm on 200g once a day but I am almost out, the ones that I am using are left over from the ivf as hospitals and chemist don't have them here so I think they will have to order them in and the hospital are looking into funding them as they are very expensive..

I get worried when I try to talk to the doc and I get told let's just try and get you to 24 weeks and go from there as it scare the crap out of me everyday.. the stitch is now a no go so it pray baby will hold on.. you must feel the same? What a worry these little ones already put us through lol... I look forward to both of us going to term and meeting out LOs. 

Walker I hope you get some answers and the pain is sorted.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## almosthere

Yay for the weight gain and no vom jess that isa fantastic! I think I am comming down with a bad cold...Ive felt warm and sick in my throat...extra tired...no good


----------



## Jesss123

Thanks Almost! :) Awh, I hope you feel better soon!

Two, yeah, I'm the same. They kept telling me '24 week mark.. blah blah bla' I'm on 230g of progesterone a day but I get it through injections - ouch! We'll get there :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

Had an appointment with my mw today. She told me I have to stop eating so many starches if I don't want to have a 10lb baby. I need to slow my weight gain, so more veggies and beans and less pasta, potatoes and bread. And try to get in as much exercise as my son will let me.

My belly is measuring at the upper limit for being 21 weeks. But since it was within 2 cm she didn't update my due date. She also told me that they won't actively try to stop labor after 32/34 weeks.

So glad you're feeling better Jess. Two I hope your LO doesn't come too soon.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys - have you all thought about your birth plan? I would be interested to know what everyone else is doing. I am going to try and do skin to skin and breastfeed right away. This is a good article:

https://www.babycenter.com/0_what-happens-to-your-baby-after-delivery_182.bc?page=1


----------



## Christie2011

I really haven't given any though to a birthing plan yet. Though I did quiz the mw yesterday about what we could do to help ensure a vaginal delivery vs a c-sect. Which is why I'm now going to try a low glycemic diet.

That was a nice article. I would definately like to start breast feeding as soon as possble. I'd like to try to deliever natural, but I'm not against saying no to an epi, though I do plan on holding out for as long as possible. And I'd like LO to stay with me rather than go to the nursery.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I didn't even realize that we had a choice on those matters before someone else told me what they did during their childs birth. It is really interesting.

I bought a prenatle pilates 10 minute solution video from Amazon last week and I tried it out this morning. It gets my recommendation for sure. The workouts felt good, but were easy to do.


----------



## No Doubt

Definitely want to do skin to skin and bf as well. I haven't really thought about the plan so much as I know things can change in a heartbeat, but I would like to do a vaginal delivery. I'm so set on an epi right now after the pain I experienced a couple weeks back, but who knows I may change my mind.


----------



## Christie2011

Birth plan worksheet
https://assets.babycenter.com/ims/Content/birthplan_pdf.pdf


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm planning an all-natural birth (perhaps water birth) at the local Midwife Center. Definitely skin to skin and breast feeding right away! The midwives are great about making sure mama and baby aren't separated for a long time unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I want a natural water birth at home in my living room. But due to money being tight and not being able to afford to pay $3,000 for a midwife that can deliver out of medical center. I had to settle for a midwife that works out of a doctors office. So she has to deliver in the hospital, unfortunately I don't think our hospital has gotten a water birthing facility yet :/ I had hopes that they would have one by now. Hospitals never make me feel comfortable and lately its been a horrible flu season and the local hospital here has always been horrible in my experience, but I live in an area that makes it difficult to deliver in any other facility :( Sigh.


----------



## almosthere

Hold in there Two and Jess!!! Your LO's will be just fine-they are strong!! <3

Ladies-I also have not given much thought into specific details of my birth plan. I would like to give birth at home with a midwife, but I know it is not a good choice for me with my panic attacks and my luck with health problems. I am going to be safe than sorry and give birth in the hospital with a doctor instead incase something were to go wrong with baby or I-and I want to try natural and breastfeed-I need to read those skin to skin articles, but I think it sounds like something I may like to do as well!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My ob wants me to deliver at a hospital with a nicu, so I am wondering how much control I will have in a setting like that, or if they just do what they want there? I bet a home birth would be the most relaxing, especially if you are letting it come naturally and are in labor for a long time. You could take a shower and eat and have your dog there..lol


----------



## snowflakes120

I really don't plan to have a birth plan as I am too much of a planner in life and know that when things don't go according to MY plan then I get too upset. I don't want that to happen so I my birth plan is to have NO birth plan so I can be the most relaxed as possible. I want to just go with the flow. I know I do want baby to cleaned and then I want to do skin to skin. Other than that. Not much else planned on purpose. 

The hospital tour we had last week (which went great btw!!) said they want the baby with you as much as possible but if you want to send baby to nursery you are more than welcome. I will have baby in our room as much as possible. 

Miss A - The hospital has showers and encourages you to take a shower. Sorry no dog allowed though! I asked hubby at the end if he thought our dog could come and visit too!!

Mango week!! Yeahhhh!!


----------



## Christie2011

Are any of you planning on doing a squating birth or some position other than laying on your back? I've read that laying on your back is the most unnatural way to give birth. That squatting and using gravity helps. I just wonder if I told my mw I wanted to try squatting or standing/leaning a table if she would look at me strangely.


----------



## snowflakes120

They have a bar that attaches to the hospital bed that you can use if you want to squat so I don't think that it would be an odd question at all! They brought it up at the tour so it must be pretty common!


----------



## No Doubt

Snow I'm with you on the planning. I'm the same way. When thing go out the window after I've spent so much time planning I tend to get upset about it. So with that being said I'll try to not plan so much.

I'd thought about squatting, but didn't really give it much thought as you always see people on their back. But if it's an option I'm gonna ask about it. That always looked like it would be better to me actually than laying. Plus I saw a clip of woman giving birth that way to feet first baby. She was actually standing bent over the bed, but if it also helps cut down on the chance of c section I'm definitely willing to give it a go.


----------



## GettingBroody

I like the idea of squatting too but I wonder if my legs would be up to it! It's not the most comfortable of positions, can't imagine having to hold it for long period of time! Although, I suppose with a bar it would be manageable. I definitely want to have as active a labour as possible and not just be lying on a bed... I'm sure that's much easier said than done though. I'm sure pain and exhaustion make it very hard to try and resist collapsing on the bed so we'll see how that goes! Same idea for pain relief - I would love to go natural with just gas and air (although I hear that makes you very nauseous) but I'm not ruling out the possibility of an epidural if I need one (although the thought of that needle so close to your spine scares me. I have no problem with needles in general but needle+spinal cord freaks me out!) My hospital has a birthing pool for labouring in although they don't allow you to actually give birth in it :shrug: so hopefully that'll be free when I'm admitted... Overall though the most important thing for me is to get the baby here as safely as possible however it has to happen :D

On the subject of home births, while I love the idea, with 2 dogs, 3 cats and 2 free-roam house rabbits I don't think my house would be the most sterile place to be giving birth!!!! I can just imagine the midwife's face if she was trying to set up amongst all my hairy babies!!!:haha:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

lmao - hairy babies = hairy baby! I have two very large - furniture loving - dogs and they get hair everywhere!


----------



## No Doubt

Same here with my three, and my newest addition is so inquisitive. She's two and loves to be in the mix everywhere she goes, lol. And she really looks at you with such attention when you're talking to her. She cocks her head to the side and raises her eyebrows almost as if to say "really?!?!?". Lol. So that wouldn't work for us. I swear she understands human English, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I've read that practicing now squating on an exercise ball will help build strength for labor. I think I'm going to see about having an exercise ball during labor. Then I can sit on that and lean on the bed instead of just laying there. I also plan on walking, but having options is good I think.


----------



## TwoRdue

I had my first antenatal appointment last night (thought I would do it while I'm semi able) she cover birth plan and I never liked the idea of a water birth but I am now wanting but due to not having a mid wife and a specialist instead it's kinda turn up at the hospital and get what up get and who you get. I find this unfair but will see what I can do about it. She did say that lying on the bed is the hardest position for both mum and baby and equals more work because it does not allow the tail bone to move out of the way and squashes a lot as well.


----------



## GettingBroody

MissAnnabelle said:


> hairy babies = hairy baby!

:haha:


----------



## lilbabywalker

Getting a sonogram in a couple hours to check my gallbladder . . . Wish me luck!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck Walker! Keep us posted!

Finally got around to taking a bump pic! Here's me at 21 weeks :D Although I think the angle makes my bump look bigger than it really is... Bump pics are hard to take!!!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/861B6F94-563E-4A00-BF41-7404DA6DB046-31679-00001E3F54D86E32_zpse2a9e0dd.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck walker!

Cute pic broody. I usually have my hubbs take mine cause I suck at it.


----------



## Christie2011

Very cute bump pic!


----------



## lilbabywalker

No gallstones, woohoo! All looks good, and I even got to see my little guy again. Now waiting to go back to the doctor after he looks through the results.


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting that is a great bump pic, very cute.


----------



## almosthere

hahaha about the home birth and pets-I bet my cat would be all up in my space bahahaa!!

Squatting does sound more natural but also tiring on the legs...something to consider-can't hurt trying right?! 

And yay for mango week for a couple of us today-so exciting!! 6 months is just right around the corner, holy smokes!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Ahh the further on I get the more hungry I become. Steak and chips are my flavour at the moment but I'm moderation


----------



## almosthere

hehe same here! I had 2 serving of dinner tonight-good thing it was healthy! rice pilaf with a nice grilled chicken salad!


----------



## TwoRdue

That Sounds so good.


----------



## almosthere

lol it was! sooo easy to make to!!! Sorry for the food torture...just glad I am not the only one with an increased apt. all of a sudden!! I eat about 4 meals a day...3 reg. sized then a itty bitty meal if I am up super late....


----------



## TwoRdue

I have two small lunches, breakfast, and tea answer Snack in-between and after lol. I ate the other night and was till hungry afterwards. Suck I can't got for walks to help keep the weight gain balance


----------



## No Doubt

I eat two small lunches too which seems to help. Fruit for snacks before and after breakfast and then whatever's for dinner. I can't get out and walk either...too cold and the roads freeze and it snows sometimes. But I'm gonna try there what to expect when expecting workout DVD. Hopefully I'll enjoy that be able to keep up with it and my growing belly, lol.


----------



## almosthere

Oh ya-that reminds me to check out prenatal workouts on netflix that I can get in instant q! lol Morning all-hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## Christie2011

With it being so cold here right now and with my son not giving me a chance to use my treadmil, I've taken up mall walking on the weekend. He seems to like it and it's something we can do together. I walk for about an hour before the mall opens. He usually falls asleep after half an hour or so.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

We moved our treadmill to the garage last summer when we had new carpet installed and it does not get used much out there this time of year - it is so cold here!
I booked a holiday with my friend for the end of February. We are flying to Florida - I will be 26 weeks then! My doctor cleared me, but I am worried about how I will be feeling and also how I will look in less clothing! I figured I had better do something fun before baby arrives. Last summer was filled with me not feeling great and doing IVF and then for my birthday and Christmas I got mostly maternity things and things for baby, so it will be nice to do something for me before it is totally not about me anymore for how ever many years lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Have fun in FL MissA. Jealous me! 

Yeah for no gallstones too Walker!!

My appetite has increased too!

Love the new bump pic Broody.

Baby has been so quiet yesterday and today. Kinda worried. No big kicks even with drinking orange juice. Going to use doppler tonight when I get home for reassurance. Here is me today:

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/22weeks_zpsed69758c.jpg


----------



## Christie2011

Super cute snow. I'm jealous! It's a good thing I'm signed up for a marathon in October because I"m going to need some motivation to get all this baby weight off :haha:


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm really digging the name Owen McCartney Walker right now. Just need to get the DH on board with Owen over Elliot! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear the good news walker!

Cute pic snow!


----------



## t84

Hey Ladies! I haven't been on this thread in forever! It seems like everyone is doing well. Thought I'd add to all the boys that are coming and wanted to add our little one to the mix.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw lovely pic Snow! (even if you are upside down, lol!) I'm sure your lo is absolutely fine. Mine goes thru quiet phases too. It's good that you have the Doppler for reassurance though...

MissA - Florida sounds fab! A week relaxing in the sun sounds like bliss right now! Yesterday I booked to go to Spain with my parents in Oct. They have a place there so just have to pay for flights :thumbup: DH won't be free to go then so it'll just be me, lo and my parents. Will be lovely to get some good weather since it'll probably be miserable here for the summer as usual! I'll travel home with my parents but they're going over before me so I'll have to fly over with lo by myself!!! Eek!!! Should be interesting!!!!

Walker - great name!

Hi t!!! :hi: How are you doing? ANOTHER boy?!!!! This is getting ridiculous!!!! :shock:


----------



## GettingBroody

Was just looking up whether ivf has an affect on the gender of babies and found this on another forum. Thought it was interesting...

"I'm not *positive* but I *think* I read somewhere that male sperm are very fast in the beginning but tire out and female sperm are more slow but their endurance is longer and when the embryologist picks out "healthy" sperm for ICSI the male ones are the most active in a fresh smaple so they are more likely to get picked."

Also, this...
"I don't know if ICSI produces more boys but I have read that IVF, especially with a 5 day transfer does result in more boys. It has something to do with the embryos dividing and developing more quickly."

And I've been wondering - are ivf babies more likely to arrive closer to their due dates since there's no question about the date of fertilisation/conception? Must go ask Dr Google!:haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

:rofl: According to the bbc health website icsi is more likely to result in a girl! Just goes to show you can find a study to prove anything!

"Couples undergoing IVF - where an egg is taken from the woman and mixed with the man's sperm in the lab for fertilisation before being put back into her womb - can expect a slightly increased chance of having a boy, they say.

However, for couples undergoing ICSI - where a single sperm is selected for injection and fertilisation of the IVF egg - the odds lean slightly towards having a girl."


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Interesting - we did ICSI and are having a girl.

Snow - I am jealous of your bump - it is so cute!

Hi t84! I was just thinking about you :) Congrats on a boy!


----------



## t84

Getting - That's funny... and just shows you can literally find anything to support any theory on the internet! 

Snow - Cute bump. I swear mine looks like a food/beer bump, but ppl seem to notice :blush:

MissA - :hugs: I was missing for awhile b/c there wasn't much going on after week 13... but now I've gotten a boost now that I know the sex. I love your nursery btw and her name!


----------



## almosthere

Snow-what a nice and neat tiny bump! You make me look huge!! haha. And my little boy has been quiet for the past 2 days now too...I am also worried although I am sure he is just fine....

Walker-GL convincing DH ;) 

Good to hear from you T8-congrats on your baby boy!

I read that IVF causes an increase for boys BUT with ICSI it changes for a higher rate of girls 51% girls as a result in a study I read and 49% boys!


----------



## almosthere

Miss A-the trip sounds lovely-enjoy!


----------



## No Doubt

I FINALLY felt Virtue through my skin this morning. I just haven't been able to catch him cause he's so active. I tried to get hubby to feel but he's half asleep so of course he couldn't feel anything...and they were good kicks!

Going to do the registry today. Excited!


----------



## GettingBroody

Me too NoDoubt! Was lying on my side last night and I think the position kind of pushed lo up more against my skin (if ye know what I mean?!) Felt two nice strong kicks with my hand :D So cool!

Also, finally got around to going for the swim I've been threatening for the last few months!:haha: Felt great, did 30 laps :thumbup: Going to try to go twice a week now...


----------



## raelynn

NoDoubt - I've been trying to get a chance to have hubby feel little one kick too but she is so inconsistent at this point that each time I think about having him try, the kicks stop.

Anyone else have a very active nighttime baby? I'm thinking we're going to be up late if her activity now stays the same after she is born.


----------



## No Doubt

I know what you mean broody. I was on my side too. Normally he's kicking me down low cause he's basically standing up in there and there's no point in trying to let hubby feeling that. I guess when I lay on my side he turned and started stomping my side instead of my bladder, lol.

Rae, I've been thinking along the same lines, but on days like yesterday where I was walking around for 4 hours straight, he's all tuckered out and wasn't really moving too much at night. So maybe if I can keep him active during the day when he gets here, he'll sleep through the night other than feedings and being changed. I'm sure all of that will go out the window when he's here though and I'll. Be a neurotic mess, lol.


----------



## almosthere

My baby is active sometimes in the early morning (7amish) And then more so at night starting as early as 5:30 or as late as 9:30! He did kicks for me yesterday-although not as strong-I am thinking actually that it was more of his hiccups! hahaha.


----------



## No Doubt

Hubby finally felt a few kicks! They were soft, but he felt them. Well they felt soft to him, but I'm just so glad he finally felt some movement!


----------



## Christie2011

So far I've been the only one to feel LO. He is usually active right after I get to work and just before I go to bed. I'm not sure if he's active through the night, if he is he's not strong enough to wake me up.


----------



## No Doubt

I don't get woken up either. But they are getting stronger and he seems to be active all day.


----------



## raelynn

I don't get woken up either. I've just been noticing pretty consistent movement every night when I'm about to go to sleep. Apparently baby does not agree with my bedtime :)


----------



## TwoRdue

My OH was so chuffed last night to feel a nice big boot and was the biggest one yet. I'm not finding he has a pattern yet and I am finding as his kicks have gotten more low down in the past couple of weeks that they feel more fluttery than kicking again and he is not as active as he was at 17 to 19 weeks.


----------



## Christie2011

I've heard they are probably more active at bed time because you are less active. The more active we are the more we are 'rocking' them so they fall asleep.

Either that or my theory is when I'm active, I just don't notice his movements since they aren't that strong yet.


----------



## almosthere

I also do not get woken up and omgsh two I feel the same way! Lower fluttery kicks instead of real solid strong ones where a week or so ago they use to be stronger, more often, and much higher-like even above my belly button!!! Now they are below my belly button I wonder if something inside dropped the baby a bit lower-maybe we are making more space!


----------



## TwoRdue

My sister says it will still be a little longer before we really feel some good kick as there is still so much room in the sack but still confused with less movement as tike has gone on. I know my lo has his head right down in the engaged position so I wonder if that has to do with the difference in movement


----------



## almosthere

Ah, well I cannot wait for those real good ones-which I can't even imagine how they will be as I feel I have gotten some strong kicks already!! =)


----------



## NatalieBelle

I started getting kicks at 17 weeks, and I am 24 weeks today and my kicks are sometimes strong enough to make my hand move. I can only imagine how visible they will be when I get close to Labor. :D


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I felt her turn over when I was in the shower two weeks ago and nothing but flutters after that and 3 kicks on Thursday, but I'm not feeling regular strong movement yet.

Boy - I have been walking and doing that pilates tape and I feel out of shape. It is a really good tape for pregnancy. There are 5 separate 10 min workouts. I did the flexibility one and another one that had me doing pelvic stenghtening and squats and lunges with 3lb hand weights. I will have to keep at it :)


----------



## No Doubt

I'm starting my what to expect when you're expecting DVD tonight. Its kind of like your Pilates one where its broken down into 6 ten minute segments, all focusing on different things. Can't wait to try it out. I wonder if Virtue will react to me doing all that.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh No Doubt - You'll have to let me know how you like it. I've been contemplating getting the DVD or just going to a Prenatal Yoga place here in town. I keep seeing a coupon for it on one of my websites but I am the kinda person that isn't so reliable on myself but if I pay for a class at a facility I will feel obligated to go!


----------



## Christie2011

I found a 24 min video on youtube this weekend. It was more of a strengthening type of workout. Doing 1 min sets of 2 different exercises and then switching to a new set. I really need to find something to build back up my endurance though.

At work I try to 'run' up to my office which is 3 flights up. I do that once or twice a day. That makes me feel out of shape real quick!


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie, that video sounds interesting. Can you post a link? Is it a prenatal work out?


----------



## lilbabywalker

It's the first day in over a week that I haven't had any back pain yet! Hallelujah!! I've been doing some stretches that I think have really really helped.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

What does everyone think about the Exergen Temporal Artery Thermometer? I would like to avoid recal temperature reading if possible...


----------



## almosthere

Walker glad the stretches are doing your back some good!!

Christie-to get to school storage at my work it is 3 flights of stairs-I try to avoid it as I am so out of breathe afterwards-lazy me! Good for you for walking those stairs!!

MissA-sorry-cant help as I am not sure what kind of therm. that is?


----------



## Christie2011

Here's the video. Not recommended for 3rd tri, so we only have a few weeks left. If you want to replace the crunches with some yoga poses, he has some suggestions in the comments. I went ahead with the crunches. It's only 1 min at a time for a total of 2 mins. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBRK_sUhUz4


----------



## raelynn

MissA - I'm hoping to use a temporal thermometer too. They seem much easier than a rectal and I've heard they're great because you can use them even when your baby/older child is sleeping

So the doctor today said he thinks I'll be at risk for pregnancy induced hypertension and that it will probably show up in 3rd tri. I'm fairly certain it is just because of my anxiety around doctors offices though because it shoots up every time I'm there. My mom also has white coat syndrome. Not sure how to convince them of this though. I've taken my blood pressure on my own (when not in the office) and it is perfectly normal.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies how is everyone going?? 

Well had my weekly scan today and was so happy as everything is going better funneling looked less yay and we even got to see our little man hicuping, was so cute to see.
We got a scan with pic with him sucking his thumb and I finally was able to get all my scan pic's on CDs so will upload later. 
I have put on 15 pounds in 22 weeks, I'm happy with that as I don't get to exercise and I'm putting on the recommended weight gain yet my belly looks huge lol.

I also did a a3 canvas to post to my mum with heaps of scan pic's, blue back ground saying just for my Nana and nanas little boy. Can't wait till she gets it.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## almosthere

Two-so glad this apt went so well for you!! Sounds very wonderful watching your l.o doing so many cute things!!! I think by 23 weeks I will have gained at least 16 lbs...oh boy! LOL I feel like I am gaining too fast, but not worried about it until my dr. comments haha. 

rae-did you tell your dr about the spike in your Bblood pressure when at the hospital only? what did he say to that?


----------



## Christie2011

Two that's excellent news!

I get paid this week, so I'm going to start my low glycemic diet (or try at least). MW told me I'm gaining a little to fast and to cut out potatoes, pasta and bread. Which are pretty much staples in my diet, since they are quick to fix.

Gonna use this site to try to eat as much as possible foods under the 50 GI
https://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=faq&dbid=32

We'll see how long I can do that!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I haven't gained any weight in a couple weeks, but I'm right on target apparently. 14 pounds up at 23 weeks! How about all of you?


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've only gained 14 lb's when I got weighed last week at 23 weeks.


----------



## No Doubt

I am up 17 as of this morning, but those last three lbs just came on. My eating habits did change though cause I was hungrier than normal...which I guess is normal, lol. I started eating more filling foods like meatloaf and mashed potatoes as opposed to a pb&j so I guess now I have to adjust my portion size a bit. Trying to get my diet on track is so hard right now, but I'm still glad that it's only 17lbs as I have an underactive thyroid and am at risk for gestational diabetes. I tend to pack on weight easily and I think I've done well so far this pregnancy. I tend to gain a few pounds then stay there for a couple months, so hopefully I won't gain anything for a bit.

I did find out though that I have a right lateral anterior placenta which would explain why I don't feel a lit of movement on that side. When I do it only feels like the flutters I had around week 14.


----------



## NatalieBelle

My placenta is right in the back, so I feel movement all over the front of my stomach xD My sister felt the baby kick the other day and one kick was enough for her  She isn't able to have kids and I'm not sure she has ever felt a baby kick. It was all abit strange for her.


----------



## TwoRdue

Sounds like there is not to much in difference in our weight again. My specialist said my bump was getting very large :blush: but there could we water retention and my salt intake won't help.

I go online and found a weight gain tracker for pregnancy online and I'm just on the boarder of normal weight gain and as I was expecting to have ballooned by now I'm happy with it.


----------



## almosthere

I have a scan comming up with a specialist a genetisist to check for a couple things to be safe so that's in. 3weeks or so... will probably be my last scan :( so I will ask where my placenta is exactly as I only feel movements on my right side and nit my left! Hope all are well sounds like all our weight gain is very close and right on track!


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost that is great that you have another scan coming up. Here if all is going well you only would get scanned at 12 and 20 weeks. I hope your lo has a active day that day.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I was only going to have the one ultrasound at 18 weeks, but I did end up getting to see our little guy again last week during the whole gallbladder incident. :)


----------



## No Doubt

I'm gonna ask if we get another one. I honestly don't know if they do anything after the anomaly scan. I think I'd like to him just once more though and then before delivery just to make sure he's positioned properly. But I'd like the next one to be a 3d if possible.


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck at the new diet Christie. I am a carb-a-holic! I could never do it! 

I plan to do rectal thermometer - my cousin says it is the most accurate. She said if you use any other way to make sure you add about another full degree to your reading to get the actual correct reading.

Rae - Maybe they will let you take your BP throughout the day at home and make a log with times and numbers to show them that it is normal when you aren't around the white coats...

Walker - I will be 23 weeks on Thursday. As of today I have gained 11 and am happy about that! It is consistent with what I have been gaining. 

I read today that baby will double in size the next 4 weeks. Get ready girls for those pounds to start going up!! ;)


----------



## raelynn

I've been tracking my blood pressure on my own at home as the nurse suggested. The main issue is that my practice has 3 doctors so I've been rotating between them so I know them all for whoever is on-call when I deliver. So as much as I tell one doctor it is stress related high no the next one I see doesn't know. I guess I'll start tracking regularly and bring it with me each appointment now.

As for weight gain, I've only gained 6 or 7 pounds. Doctor mentioned it was low but just to make sure I keep eating the right calories (which I have been). I'm glad for the low weight gain since I'm also at risk for gestational diabetes because I have insulin resistance from PCOS.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm up 18 pounds. The weight gain seems to have stopped over the last week. Actually I think I lost a pound. Which is fine with me since I'm already over the top line of the chart right now and my mw mentioned I was gaining fast. Maybe LO just had an early growth spurt.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm going with the early growth spurt for myself personally, lol.

I was looking at another journal and one of the girls on there is 24 + 2 and she is still a papaya, so looks like 22 weeks is the start of being the same fruit for a while. Now I wanna know when we're gonna be eggplants, lol. Only 4 more fruits to get through!


----------



## almosthere

Those food tickers are confusing! I see way more than 4 more fruits-wow exciting we are at the point where the "food growth spurts" on our tickers slow down LOL we must be getting close eeek!


----------



## almosthere

Morning all! Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Christie2011

LO is very active today. Last night I was feeling him on both sides at once. Feels like he's looking for more room!

Anyone else's abs just feel tired? Like you've been doing situps all day? I could just be sitting around and my abs feel like I've been working them. Gets even worse when I'm playing or taking care of my son, lifting him and bending over him is tiring.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yes! My ab muscles have been sore lately, I think just from sitting up after lying down, or changing position in the night! 

As far as fruit, TheBump.com says grapefruit this week. The tickers just don't seem to always work right.

Anyone else have low blood pressure? Mine was perfect up until a few weeks ago, and then the top number came in low at the Midwife Center on the 11th and the doctor's on the 24th. Anyone know why this might be?


----------



## Christie2011

My blood pressure went down slightly from my last mw appointment, but the top number is still a little higher than normal for me.

Are you getting any more exercise than before? Or maybe just carrying around LO is enough exercise to lower your BP :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Don't know much about the blood pressure I'm afraid...

My lo is definitely becoming more active everyday with the kicks getting stronger too! Although DH still hasn't felt them because he/she never kicks in the same spot for very long! As far as weight goes I'm up nearly 11lbs...


----------



## TwoRdue

I always have low blood pressure and mine went down even lower a few weeks ago, mid wife was a little concerned but specialist said it was normal for blood pressure to drop in second tri and not to worry, it can also be a sign of needing more fluid so drinking lots of water can help


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I feel like I am huge - I have gained more than anyone I think and I'm not saying how much :(
The Fedex guy delivered some wine here today and I said to him that I don't drink it and he was like that's a good thing bc you are pregnant. I guess I look pregnant enough for strangers to notice it without thinking I just had 4 burritos or just enjoy too manys beers....feeling huge.
Also, I have feel like I got my energy back at 3 months and feel like it may be going away again. I have been trying to get another project done in my kitchen and am sooo tired. I have been falling asleep in the middle of the day and find it hard to get as much done as I am used to.


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA - I am the same as you in regards to been tied. Just the past three days I feel more tied than I did in first tri and I am even nodding of in the avo on the couch. We have antenatal class tonight that goes from 5.30 to 7.30 and as much as I look forward to it I just don't know how I'm going to sit there without falling asleep. Are you on iron pills?


----------



## Christie2011

I thought I'd share this link. The last few days I've been feeling lightheaded, not dizzy exactly, but kind of a euphoric lightheadedness. Seems it might be my amemia kicking in. I need to get back on iron supplements.

But this also has an explaination for low blood pressure, especially in the second tri.
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/dizziness.html


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm not on any iron supplements - just my prenatle plus DHA. I have been hungrier mid day too. Could it be baby having a growth spurt? I have been lightheaded too though. I just don't like feeling like this. I feel fat and lazy and useless. Maybe a little emotional too..lol
I am going to my dr. a week from Monday - I will ask her about iron then - or do you think I should call her?


----------



## TwoRdue

I will get you iron checked, I was put on it as soon as I hit second tri and took a couple of weeks before I started to feel better and it does help not sure why I'm tied at the moment. As for been light headed I have been the same and it's worse it I stand for to long but it is totally normal, I was told something to do with blood vessels I think. The bonus with seen my specialist most weeks is I get to bug him with lots of questions and I always have plenty lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

Excuse all the typos on my Ph.. I have been more hungry to so I am trying to eat less but Snack more just don't always work that way lol. 

Apart from the fact I'm pregnant, the kicking and looking forward to meeting my little guy I have not seen to much joy in the pregnancy. The constant worry, yuck hair, dry skin, on and off nausea, no sex and the list goes on so I am treating myself today and getting my nails done from a lady that does it from home, I just hope she does a good job or I will prob cry.

Has anyone noticed there OH are more emotional, we have been watching our regular shows on tv and now when ever a sad scene comes up not only am I crying but the OH is lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

I've been put on iron supplements too MissA... I think it's quite common for iron levels to get low during pregnancy and tiredness is one of the big symptoms. It might explain why you're feeling like you are. I've also been feeling a bit eugh the past few weeks :-( I'm actually not too bad in the evenings but I'm finding work to be a big struggle. Just feeling generally weary and unmotivated. Maybe we're all hitting a second tri slump!!! Although I have been sick with cough and sore throat too so that probably isn't helping. Been dragging on for the last 2 weeks now, getting quite fed up with it!! Teaching 12 year olds when you have a sore throat and almost no voice is not easy!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

TwoRdue said:


> Has anyone noticed there OH are more emotional, we have been watching our regular shows on tv and now when ever a sad scene comes up not only am I crying but the OH is lol.

Aw, bless your oh Two! Mine definitely isn't showing any signs of turning on the waterworks any time soon!

I have to say that despite the nausea and aches and pains I am loving being pregnant! I think I've been lucky with not too many negative symptoms. And so far no major mood swings either - fx'd that doesn't change!!


----------



## No Doubt

Ok ladies, so I FINALLY did the what to expect when expecting workout...oh and from here on out it's called the preggo workout. I did 3 of the 6 parts...two cardio and the stretch and relax. 30 mins total and I loved it. I like that it didn't feel like 30 mins cause it's broken down into segments. I also like that my heart rate didn't get too high and I was drenched in sweat, but it still got the work done. I also like that I didn't feel ridiculously out of shape as I haven't worked out in months. I got to workout so many parts of my body, especially the ones I will use in labor, and the stretch was great. It used yoga poses which I really don't like, but still loved the stretch and felt great after it. I couldn't honestly keep going, but said I would take it easy for now. I looked at myself in the window and saw my bump and the fact that I'm working out for me and Virtue and then to see him there...kind of...it made me giddy! Like I'm falling in love with being pregnant all over again!

I've been tired forever it feels like. I felt like I got my energy back for maybe a week around weekd 15 or so, then it went away. I know anemia can be a culprit of that, and pregnant women do tend to fall victim to anemia, so I would have that checked too.

My hubbs isn't more emotional, but he has had other sympathy pains. He was saying he felt bloated before...things like that. He's never said that before and it kind of made me laugh cause to be honest, I've never heard any man say they felt bloated, lol.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Meh. I haven't felt that great today at all, very lethargic and its been a painful ligament stretch/back ache day :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Can some of you ladies pass your tiredness to me? My sleeping (if that is even what you can call it!) is so bad lately and def have been dealing with insomnia for a few weeks. Bummer. And of course, my lovely constipation hasn't gotten any better either. Oh well. 

The bump app for my iphone is much better and more accurate for fruits. It changes every week too! I'll give a few sneak peeks. Next week 23 is a Grapefruit. Week 24 is Cantaloupe. Week 25 is Cauliflower, and week 26 is Lettuce.


----------



## almosthere

Aw, Nat I am with you-worst sciatic nerve pain to date was def. today and achey pains in stomach last night and tonight....the sciatic nerve pain is the worst pain in my left butt cheek!!! the shooting pain must have hit me at least 20 times today-my goodness!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost are the pains in the thighs or calf's? I find I have it in the bottom part of my legs and specialist was a little confused by it but mine always come on when I am trying to sleep.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Its defiantly no fun :/ I've been lucky not to have any other pains aside from the shooting ligament pains and back aches. Though when I do have them it usually makes for a restless night of sleep and a rough morning. Goodluck with your pains, hope they go away soon.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've noticed that lots of fruits and fruit smoothies help with the constipation. I also haven't stopped eating my spicy foods since it hasn't caused any heartburn or anything. So that defiantly helps too. But a fruit for breakfast, lunch and dessert defiantly made a difference in the constipation.


----------



## No Doubt

I've been dealing with the sciatic nerve pain for a few days as well. The only thing that helped last time was sneakers, so I'm going to wear my sneaks for the rest of the week and hope it gets better.

My preg tracker said Braxton hicks could start this week so that Kay be why some of you ladies are experiencing the different feelings, aches, pains, tired abs, whatnot in your abdominal area now. It seems so early for thus, but I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## almosthere

it does seem early doesnt it?!

and thanks ladies-I do have charlie horses in my legs but no my sciatic nerve pain is litterally in my ass!!!! Always on the left side hahahaha...it used to be in the leg and bum but now just a pain in my ass =( Drinking OJ with my dinner...kick baby kick!! LOL he was super active this am before getting out of bed, but not much tonight...yet =)


----------



## No Doubt

Oh yeah, I forgot to say, is anyone else getting the line down their stomach? I noticed that mine is coming in last night. Its still really thin and faint, but it's there.


----------



## almosthere

the indentation line or the hairy one? hahaha I feel like my belly is hairier than usual-although it could just be that is is winter so my hair isnt blonde like it is in the summer and now that i am pregnant i am noticing my winter hairniess lol

sno-I hope you get some sleep soon! I had the insomnia too-but am finally sleeping now!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I am getting a slight line down mine, its little ziggy zaggy but its still very very light.


----------



## TwoRdue

I also have the line and a fury tummy lol. We can also expect hair to grown on our chin and cheek I was told


----------



## No Doubt

I have a fuzzy tummy too. I noticed that maybe last week and just stared at it, lol. I noticed the line this week and whined about that, lol. Hubbs just keeps saying, you're pregnant. Lol. I know that it, and its not really that I mind, it's just that those things don't exactly make me feel sexy...you know. Oddly enough I think my big round tummy is super sexy! I'm a weirdo, I know.


----------



## almosthere

haha nodoubt I am really starting to enjoy and love my new figure now that my belly really looks pregnant! Bring on 6 months---only one more week plus v-day wahhoo!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

TwoRdue said:


> I also have the line and a fury tummy lol. We can also expect hair to grown on our chin and cheek I was told

I totally read this before going to bed last. And I totally had a dream that I was shaving my face bc the peach fuzz on my face was getting too thick!!! :haha:

Almost - My what to expect when you are expecting says that weeks 23-26 are 6th month!! Yeah for being 6 months!! I can't believe that V-Day is next week already - I remember thinking it was so far away but yet here it is right in front of us!! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea. This is the most awesomest baby annoucement ever!!

https://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=W7...bile&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=01/31/2013


----------



## MissAnnabelle

snowflakes120 said:


> TwoRdue said:
> 
> 
> I also have the line and a fury tummy lol. We can also expect hair to grown on our chin and cheek I was told
> 
> I totally read this before going to bed last. And I totally had a dream that I was shaving my face bc the peach fuzz on my face was getting too thick!!! :haha:
> 
> Almost - My what to expect when you are expecting says that weeks 23-26 are 6th month!! Yeah for being 6 months!! I can't believe that V-Day is next week already - I remember thinking it was so far away but yet here it is right in front of us!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:laugh2: omg - what a dream! That's too funny. If 23 weeks is 6 months then we are pregnant for 9.5 months? I know the two weeks before implantation get counted - but it seems confusing...lol
Neat video - that lady makes sure her hair and everything is the same - that's crazy!


----------



## Christie2011

My sister has tried to convince me that we are pregnant for 10 months! I keep throwing logic at her and telling her that 4 weeks does not mean a month, there are more than 4 weeks in a month. Her logic is 20 weeks is 1/2 way and 20 weeks is 5 months so 5*2 = 10 months!

No line yet for me and no extra fuzziness yet.Though my already thick long hair seems to be on a thickening and growthspurt. It makes me want to get a pixie cut, but I'm pretty sure that wouldn't look good on me.


----------



## snowflakes120

MissAnnabelle said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwoRdue said:
> 
> 
> I also have the line and a fury tummy lol. We can also expect hair to grown on our chin and cheek I was told
> 
> I totally read this before going to bed last. And I totally had a dream that I was shaving my face bc the peach fuzz on my face was getting too thick!!! :haha:
> 
> Almost - My what to expect when you are expecting says that weeks 23-26 are 6th month!! Yeah for being 6 months!! I can't believe that V-Day is next week already - I remember thinking it was so far away but yet here it is right in front of us!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh2: omg - what a dream! That's too funny. If 23 weeks is 6 months then we are pregnant for 9.5 months? I know the two weeks before implantation get counted - but it seems confusing...lol
> Neat video - that lady makes sure her hair and everything is the same - that's crazy!Click to expand...

Opps. Actually upon 2nd glance - it goes like this: It says weeks 23-27 are 6th month - so that would make us 6th month!! Weeks 28-31 is 7th month. Weeks 32-35 are 8th month. Weeks 36-40 are 9th month. Don't ask - that is how it has it broken down. :shrug:


----------



## lilbabywalker

No line or fuzziness here - but I do have a pixie cut, Christie! I've had it for years though. :) I thought I saw some tiny red stretch marks on the side of my belly a couple nights ago, but I think it may have just been irritated or dry skin, since they've gone away after a few days of diligent cocoa buttering! I've been lucky so far, aside from my back pain and some sciatic butt pain that hasn't come back for a couple weeks.


----------



## TwoRdue

:haha: your dream had me in fits of laughter lol 

A midwife told me we are pregnant for 10nonths as 28 is really a month making a month four weeks and 7 days to that week or something like that. 40 weeks = 10 months but if you go with our months that are 30 days + it works out 9months. So I go with 9months lol


----------



## Christie2011

I"m with ya two. I much prefer the 9 month calculation than the 10 month! Plus I don't even count the 2 weeks before implantation. I make it as short as possible :)


----------



## almosthere

Lol I always wondered if pregnancy is 9 or 10 it is very confusing! And sno I won't count my 6th month until next Thursday at 24 weeks since sites I've read say 24 is 6 month mark but I guess who really knows?! Haha


----------



## TwoRdue

Anyone else getting bad pains on the front of your thighs? I normally get calf pain but tonight I have it shooting in my thighs and back


----------



## almosthere

No, no thigh pain here...hope it goes away soon for you two!


----------



## lilbabywalker

So, I ran some full names by the DH yesterday and these are the ones he didn't cross out:

Elliot McCartney Walker 
Elliot Michael Walker 
Owen McCartney Walker
Owen Michael Walker
Owen Benjamin Walker
Sebastian Michael Walker
Sebastian Jude Walker
Ezra McCartney Walker
Ezra Michael Walker

All pretty sweet, I think! I also like the idea of using "Mac" as a fun little nickname if his middle name is McCartney . . .


----------



## t84

I LOVE the middle name Benjamin!! I think all of your names are good choices actually. . If you guys can't narrow them down you can always put your favs in a hat and let baby "pick" the name once he's born.


----------



## Christie2011

I like McCartney, Owen and Ezra. Any order works for me :) I might be worried people would call him Em if it was Ezra McCartney and Em reminds me of Emma or Emily.


----------



## TwoRdue

Very cute names walker.

I ended up at maternity last night as back pains was so sever, baby is great but they did find blood in my urine so now I have to wait for test to come back and put up with the pain till then


----------



## snowflakes120

Got some great choices to choose from Walker. Going to be a hard decision for sure!

Two - Did they check you for a UTI or Kidney infection? Hope your back is feeling better today.


----------



## No Doubt

Walker I like the name Ezra!

Two I hope you are feeling better. Sounds like a uti/bladder infection that could be going into your kidneys, or like snow said a kidney infection. Take it easy!


----------



## TwoRdue

They sent the sample to the lab to see what bacteria it grows. As long as I get a answer for the pain I'm happy as she said antibiotics will clear it up and if it gets worse to go back. Thanks ladies.x

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Two, glad baby is ok. Hope the antibiotics kick in fast and that you feel better really soon :flower:

Walker - great list! I think Owen Benjamin has a lovely ring to it but I love Elliot too!:thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Two-I hope you get good results back-glad to hear baby is still doing well! =)

Walker-I of course love Michael because that will be my sons middle name! hehe =) Liam Michael...But I also love McCartney-really nice!! I think owen and benjamin are great names to go with your last name....let us know your final pick when you decide-so exciting!


----------



## Christie2011

I can't decide what is getting in the way more these days, my belly or my bbs!


----------



## snowflakes120

Two - Hope your results have a fast turnaround!

Christie - I'm still waiting on my BB's to get bigger (so is hubby!)! They seemed to have missed the memo! And they better bc I have started looking at nursing bras and they don't even make them as small as I currently am. I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## Christie2011

Snow I'd gladly share some with you :). I think my bbs are trying to keep up with my belly. I hate how big they've gotten and I'm pretty sure by the time things are said and done I'll need yet another size bigger!


----------



## almosthere

Christie I wish I had some bbs getting the growth memo-I am very small so I am waiting for them to catch up with the belly...lol


----------



## No Doubt

Mine have always been huge and I still think I've went up a size. I'm just trying to squeeze into my regular bras still, lol. I'm lying to myself, lol. I'm certainly willing to share as I've never really liked having huge boobs.


----------



## No Doubt

So I totally went all out for my little man today. Virtue already had way too many clothes after just one shopping trip, lol. Don't worry, he'll get way too much more, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt you might just need all those clothes. For the first 3 weeks or so my family and I could not keep my son dry. He's the first baby boy in the family and we just could not figure it out :) So he was in a different outfit almost as many times as we changed his diaper!


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks Christie! I actually started to put some shirts back and then thought that to myself and pulled them back out. I figured going figured out I would need two changes of clothes to be safe. At home he'll mostly be in onesies and sleepers which I will also get a lot of.


----------



## TwoRdue

We decided to for cloths shopping as there was a big sale on and my OH thinks we have to much where I don't agree so we will see what happens


----------



## lilbabywalker

Happy V-Day to me! Can't believe it! I need to start on this nursery . . . all I have so far is a bag of hand-me-down clothes (so so so cute!), a bag of hand-me-down socks (so so so cute!) and a few other random things that were passed on to me. No furniture or paint or anything yet!


----------



## Christie2011

Happy V-Day walker!

I found this article to share with you girls. Especially those who have had it rough. 25 Ways to Love Being Pregnant https://www.fitpregnancy.com/pregnancy/health/accentuate-positive?page=1

My favorites are:
1. Take advantage of your status. 
Never again will more people be so willing to help you. Accept that bus seat. Say yes to offers to carry your packages. Rather than feel guilty, resolve to pass the favors on to another pregnant woman later.

6. Be queen for a day (for nine months). 
Trash your to-do lists. Nap without guilt. Go to a day spa. Take extra showers. Take your shoes off and put your feet up. Sleep late (but do get up and dressed so you feel part of the world). Buy a body pillow for your last trimester. If meals or housework are too much, hire help or call on a friend.

18. Act naughty. 
Paint your belly. Get a T-shirt that answers the usual questions  gender, due date, I feel ___. Tell rude questioners that youre carrying sextuplets and give them an address for donations.

24. Laugh.
Pregnancy opens women to embarrassing-at-the-moment-but-hilarious-later situations. Concentrate on the funny side. Laugh when mother brain makes you put your keys in the refrigerator and garlic in your purse.

25. If all else fails, blame the hormones. 
Sometimes, no matter what you try, everything seems wrong, changes overwhelm, and you just cant cope. Its all normal  indulge yourself. Cry. Rage. Then send your partner out for ice cream while you enjoy a warm bath surrounded by candles.


----------



## TwoRdue

Love it Christie


----------



## No Doubt

Happy V-day walker!


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy V-Day Walker! Our stupid fruit didn't change again. My app says week 24 is a Cantaloupe. 

That is a cool article Christie - I enjoyed reading it! 

Hubby felt baby boy kick for the 1st time on Saturday! So cool! I can now see my belly move on the outside when he kicks. It looks like an alien in there or my dinner is fighting back!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Is it okay for a pregnant lady to close her office door, put her feet up, and take a nap? Man, I envy people who don't have to work right now. :)


----------



## No Doubt

LOL snow. I saw someone elses ticker changed at 25 weeks to an eggplant, so still a couple weeks yet. Sure does feel like he's growing though, at least that's what my bladder would say!


----------



## No Doubt

I definitely think that's ok walker, lol!


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy VDay Walker!!! :dance:

Love the article Christie!

Snow - love the comment about your dinner fighting back! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieBelle

My goodness. I just want to feel normal again, past two days has been lightheaded-ness and tired. Mild gross feeling bellow the baby, kinda like that feeling of estrogen right before the cramps of period. I hope I'm not catching the stomach flu :/


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey girls!
So, I had my ultrasound this morning - the one they sheduled me for because they could not see baby's face. Baby still was not showing her face and the one shot they could get she had her hand up and the cord in the way. They were able to see that she does not have a clef lip. 

I love this picture - btw - she totally has my hubbys exact nose, lips and chin! So weird that they are his exact features and we can see them so clearly!

They did say that there was a Choroid Plexus Cyst. I will probably have to go back in another few weeks so they can check on it, but I guess it is pretty common and should go away on its own. I have my 6 month OB appointment on Monday next week, so I will talk to the Dr. about it then - and my iron. Even though it is common and probably nothing it is super hard not to worry when it comes to my lo. 
Oh yeah - she is 1lb 3oz :)
 



Attached Files:







1 Baby Adam 2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GettingBroody

Ooh, just saw my belly move for the first time! Funny!

Natalie - sorry you're not feeling well :hugs:

MissA - great pic for your little girl!!! Sorry about the cyst but at least it means you'll get another look at lo in a few weeks! 

Earlier I got one of my old dolls out of the attic and practiced putting on my wrap! Felt nice and secure! :thumbup: (although I'm glad no one saw me, probably looked a bit crazy!!) Ok, I'm up way too late (was finishing a pair of booties :D) - really gotta go to bed now! :sleep:


----------



## NatalieBelle

Thank you, I feel much better now, then I did earlier in the day. I think a slight bit of dehydration and tiredness was the culprit. 

Anyone else starting to get the tight belly of Braxton Hicks? Anyways that is what I am assuming it is, It doesn't hurt but I can feel my belly is tighter randomly through out the day.


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA very cute pic and hope the cyst clears up. 

Getting it will be great when you get to wrap your lo for real. Have a great sleep.

My pee test came back clear and they think it was a kidney stone, I'm just happy the pain is gone. Hope you are all doing well lady's. Not long to go.


----------



## almosthere

Two-I am so glad your test came back normal-Kidney stones I heard are extremely painful I hope you dont get anymore if that is indeed what it was!

getting-soo exciting you saw your belly move! you most likely will from now on!! I did after first noticing..

miss a-hope the cyst clears up-what a wonderful scan-3d/4d right?

afm-a regular prenatal checkup tomorrow...will hear the heartbeat get blood taken...weight...you all know the drill ;)....can't wait for my last scan it is ain a couple weeks at almost 26 weeks along to check for some abnormalities in the brain that runs in the family as a genetic issue but I am not worried as my ob told me my sweet little boy's brain looked perfectly normal in the 20 week scan-we are doing this just to be safe!! =)


----------



## almosthere

natalie i hope you feel better soon! I had aches/cramps...think it is growing pains?

happy vday walker!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Almost-Thank you, I am feeling better already. Its always a reassuring feeling to know its just you feeling crummy when baby is just kicking and squirming about. 
Aches and pains? It could very well be growing pains. Best way to describe my pains were in one side or the other and it was a stabbing like pain.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm not sure my insurance company will cover any scans. They didn't cover the full amount for the anatomy scan, so I canceled the one I was supposed to have this Friday. They were just going to check out his heart, but there was really no reason to. It looked fine at the previous scan and I don't have any history that would give me concern. I'm not sure when I'll get to see my LO again. Might be when he decides to make his grand entrance!


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie do you have to pay for your scans?

Almost hope you have a good appointment and when you have your next scan. Sure all will be well.x


----------



## NatalieBelle

So after watching a few unassisted births on youtube. I may be comfortable having the baby at home, then just having the daddy units mum there in case I need help since she is registered in delivering babies and is a nurse. I was comfortable with the idea of home birth before, but Midwifes here are so expensive.


----------



## snowflakes120

Natalie - I'm not sure about having the baby at home without any medical care personnel at all. It might something you might definitely want to pay the expensive of a Mid-Wife for. You have no idea what could happen. It's way better to be safe than sorry in any sort of birthing/medical situation. 

Two - Wonderful news on your test being normal! 

Broody - Would have loved to see a pic of you wrapping and walking around a doll! 

Great pic Miss A! 

Almost - Hope you have a great appt today!

Chrisitie - My insurance doesn't cover all of my US either. Oh well. 

AFM, Went for my 6 month appt today. All is good. I'm measuring good. I do the glucose test at the next appt in 4 weeks - Yuck from what I've heard! Perfect timing because I go to NY for my showers that weekend so I will be able to enjoy as much cake as I want! Really liked this doctor in the rotation. She also checked my cervix internally with her hand - no ones done this before - and all that was good but now I am a bit sore in there. And feel a bit crampy on the right side. Anyone else have this done? It just seems a bit early for them to be checking....


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well technically his mother is a midwife and a medical care professional. She has delivered many babies in Africa. She just prefers to work in the Hospital than as a Midwife. I defiantly won't do it with out having way more positives than negatives. But it is an option, plus I know it would mean the world to her to help deliver her grandchild.


----------



## GettingBroody

Snow - well as it happens I took a picture to show my mum because she sewed the wraps for me so here you go!! 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/C8E773F0-9AFD-476A-B84E-C43D208209E6-38743-00002796DE19EBEA_zpsbe5f0e8d.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Natalie glad you are feeling better. I'm afraid of freaking out to bad to do a home birth. I'm not a calm person really so that's out for me. As soon as the pain gets too much, I want something, lol.

Two, glad to hear that your tests were all good!

MissA, Love the pic!

Snow, glad your appt went well. I did have my cervix checked when I first went in. I guess it's the norm. She was checking to make sure everything was closed up tight and to see if a vaginal birth would be an issue. She said everything felt and looked great for a vaginal birth. That's the only time I've had one since being pregnant, other than when I was in the ER.

I've recently started feeling Virtue up at the top of my belly. I feel him up there more when I'm sitting...probably because he's all scrunched in the, but it's so cool. I had to discern his movement all over again. At first I thought it was a muscle spasm, but then it kept happening and it's been happening for about a week now. My little man is growing and getting so strong!


----------



## snowflakes120

Broody - The wrap looks great with the doll in there! So cute!! Even looks like a real baby!! Plus, your mom did an awesome job! She should sell them on Etsy or something! 

No Doubt - So glad that you had an internal cervix check too. Makes me feel a bit better. Just wish the slight cramps would go away. :( Hiccups are supposed to feel like muscle spasms - maybe he's already hiccupping!! I'm not sure when we are supposed to start feeling them!! It's gotta be soon!!


----------



## No Doubt

Broody your mom did do a nice job on the wrap! My mil wants to get me one like that. I don't mind but hubbs will have to carry Virtue around as well so I put one of the traditional harnesses on the registry.

Snow, that interesting about the hiccups. You may be right cause they do feel to be in a rhythm. I just had them again and tried to pay close attention. That's so cute!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls! Yeah she did a great job! I bought 5 metres of that grey material and it was wide enough to cut into 3 5m lengths so I have 3 wraps for the price of one moby! Going to leave one grey and dye the other 2, maybe purple for one and brown for the other. Going to get a second hand baby Bjorn from a friend of a friend for DH to use too. Can't see him wearing the wrap!!!

Snow - glad your apt went well! :thumbup:

Natalie - if your mil is a qualified midwife and comfortable with supervising the birth and you're low risk then I'm sure a home birth will be fine! I've been having those tightenings too. Didn't realise they were the start of braxton hicks til I read it on another thread...

Is anyone finding their bump is beginning to feel heavy? Mine is feeling really heavy this afternoon and evening. Also feels like my skin is too tight (if ye know what I mean!) Think there might be a bit of a growth spurt going on in there!


----------



## Christie2011

I hear ya broody with the tight skin. I feel like my belly has reached its maximum stretch capability. I've been lucky with no stretchmarks so far, so I"m wondering if they'll start now.


----------



## No Doubt

My belly's been feeling heavy too. It tends to get a bit better after walking for a bit.

I asked my doctor if I have to be laying on my back while pushing and he said no. He said it doesn't matter to him what position I'm in. He said if my position needs to be changed it easier if I'm on my back, but standing squaring, whatever is fine with him. He said he will check with the other docs to make sure it's ok with them too! So im glad to hear that I can have the kind of birth I want!


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm the same Christie, no stretch marks yet. Fx'd they stay away!

That's great NoDoubt! :thumbup: I wonder why the whole giving birth on your back idea started. It seems to make the least sense! :shrug:


----------



## NatalieBelle

Belly doesn't feel heavy yet, I am still waiting for the fully round belly. So far I still have the semi B shaped belly :( I only have stretch marks on my hips. but not to bad

For me Hospitals give me this sick sad feeling plus its been horrible stomach flu and multiple other varieties of flu in Northern Arkansas lately. Still hasn't subsided yet. My main worry is giving birth when there is lots of sick people in the hospital.


----------



## No Doubt

The sick people thing gets me too. I don't even want to go to doctor visits cause of that. I don't even want to go to meetings at my job cause of people coughing and sneezing.


----------



## almosthere

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well! I am definately having lower stretching pains/cramps/pinches almost....no fun! Baby must be running out of room!!!


----------



## Christie2011

My belly has been feeling heavy for a while now. Particularly after being in a bent over position for a while, like when getting my son in his snowsuit, when I stand up I feel the pull down of my belly.

I'm pretty sure I had a braxton hicks yesterday and Leo did not like it. After it was over he started punching and kicking to show his disaproval. If I hadn't been driving I swear I probably could have seen the shape of whatever limb he was poking me with stick out of my belly.

Bending over is now becoming more difficult. I guess LO is too big to be squished like that anymore :)


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Christie. Virtue often shows his disapproval as well about different things. He always gets pissed at the u/s tech cause he's never in a good position and they have to jab a bit to get him to move. He goes crazy every time.

I notice the heavy feeling after sitting for a long time. Bending over is no walk in the park at all. I have to kind of squat with my legs open in a pile.


----------



## GettingBroody

I agree, bending is definitely getting more difficult. The ground feels further away every day!!

Think my bump has popped another bit today. Looks a different shape to yesterday!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Ha! Yes, bending is getting hard. To put my shoes on now, I sit down and cross my leg (ankle over opposite knee). My belly's been feeling tight, but no stretch marks yet! I also feel like I have stomach aches a lot, here and there. And I find it way more easier to roll onto my side before sitting up - otherwise, my abs protest!


----------



## almosthere

Haha I also roll over on my side if i. Woke up on the opposite side from where I get off my bed in the morning and plop my fet on the ground first then slowly stand up. No stretch marks here either and belly button still an innie which is awsome to me! 

My stomach does not feel too heavy yet but I do notice I cant see my hoo haw if I look down in the shower to clean.. my belly blocks my vision I joke with dh as I tell him he will have to shave my legs and all soon since I eventually won't be able to shave standing in the shower...I already shave my legs sitting on the tub for the most part so not too long til dh takes over for me! lol


----------



## lilbabywalker

Haha! My belly button's been pushing out since mid-December. Pretty much flat now, with a bit of an outtie at the top.


----------



## Christie2011

I caught Leo doing all sorts of movement last night. I watched my belly move around as he did so. He must have been rolling or something. So neat and happy to know he's active and well.


----------



## snowflakes120

Isn't it so cool Christie?!

I swear I have the deepest belly button known to man. That thing isn't going to pop anytime soon! Right now it just kinda looks a bit deformed to me all stretched out! And I have totally popped out now - I def have a belly and def look pregnant! Yippeee!!

Happy V-day and 6 months to me!! Holy cow!! Time is going sooo fast!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Walker - My belly button is still an innie, but it does seem shallow compared to what it was. 

Christie - Baby Alex has been kicking and moving every day now - I just love it - it is so reassuring.

Happy V-day snow :)


----------



## NatalieBelle

My belly button is still innie but it is starting to get flatter, where I used to have a belly button ring is defiantly showing the top and bottom hole now haha.
Ugh I'm pretty sure Mr. Isaac did lots of growing last night, pretty sore this morning


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Aren't the babies going to be gaining more weight every week now? At my scan on Monday the tech said 1lb 3oz


----------



## snowflakes120

My one book said that the babies are adding weight of about 6 oz a week for the next few weeks... Us and babies are in for some growing!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow! That is a lot. They will be double the size in a few weeks - that's crazy :) I bet we will be able to feel the suble movements then


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm up nearly 0.9lbs since Tuesday!! Looks like I was right yesterday about the growth spurt! There's no mistaking this pregnant belly now! Although I think I may be slightly constipated so that weight might be a bit above what I've actually gained :blush: The last 2 days I've struggled a bit while walking the dogs, get a stitch and quite uncomfortable. Seems to ease off by the end of the walk though. Hoping to be able to keep walking them until the end although I may switch to more off-lead rambles as the bump grows! 

As far as belly buttons go mine is beginning to be visible through my clothes depending on what I'm wearing, grrrrr! :growlmad:


----------



## No Doubt

I have a deep belly button too, but it's definitely not as deep as it used to be. Maybe I'll just have a belly button that's flat with my stomach when it's all said and done, lol.

My preg tracker says that now is the time we are to gain weight rapidly and it will slow again in third tri. I'm not stepping on the scale until 30 weeks. I just can't bear seeing something I don't want to see, lol. Hubbs just keeps saying "you're pregnant". But all I see is weight gain.


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting - I was up almost 7kgs a week and a half ago since been pregnant (about 15pounds) and I have another appointment next week and I am not looking forward to seen the gain in two weeks.

I dont think I will get a outty belly button, mine hasnt even changes and is still really deep.

Yay for more movement everyone its such a strange but great feeling. I can start to feel a leg and head now and he drags his leg across my tummy.

Hope that the growing pains are not to bad for you all.

I had to go back to the maternity ward yesterday as the back pain came back and the first lot lasted 5 hours and when it went I decided not to bother going in until it came back again. More blood in my pee so they are now going to scan kidneys next weeks to see if there is a blockage, got offered a bed if I wanted it but I just wanted to go home to my bed and to go back if it get worse. Our LO is not fazed by it all and is still having his own little party in there.


----------



## Christie2011

Two - LOL I love that your little one is still a little partier even though mommy is having a bit of a rough patch.

The sides of my belly button protrude a little bit, but still mostly an innie.


----------



## raelynn

My belly button is barely an innie at this point. It is pretty shallow. It'll probably pop out soon. I also read the next few weeks are when baby starts putting on the weight so I guess we'll all be seeing/feeling that soon. I do have 2 stretch marks on my tummy but they have been there since when we did IVF. No new ones from pregnancy yet but I'll probably get them since you're either prone to get them or not and I've had them on my hips before. I don't mind them as long as our little girl is doing well and the old ones on my hips are barely even visible anymore so I know they'll fade in time.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm defiantly having a painful growth spurt :/ Alllll night toss turn, woke up this morning barely able to roll over and get out of bed with out whining. Growth cramps all day, and I tried shaving my legs while sitting on the edge of the tub,.. Yea that wasn't fun either cause I felt like I was squishing the part of my uterus that had been stretching for the past 24 hours :( Hufff I have no idea what I am going to do when I am big enough that I cant see my feet or anything down there with out sitting down or looking in the mirror. That and I have never had the problem of my boobs getting in the way till now D: I'm going to end up clearing off shelves and tables with my new bumps xD


----------



## Christie2011

Natlie - LOL, clearing off shelves with your new bumps! I feel the same way.

I'm prone to stretchmarks, I have some on my thighs from many a year ago. I'm just waiting for them to show up on my belly and bbs, though I won't be sad if they don't!


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie I wouldnt be sad as well. I already have stretch marks as I was a very big kid so I hope I don't get more but they are welcome 

Nata - I'm thinking about waxing but it's so hot here I don't want to stop shaving to wait to wax. My va j j on the other hand I was thinking about letting it grow and get a Brazilian three weeks before baby is due as I had a image of him getting tangled in the hair as he was coming out lol


----------



## NatalieBelle

twoRdue- haha that would have to be some long hair for him to get tangled, but the Brazilian sounds like a good idea. I may consider that as well.


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you're feeling ok two!

I told hubbs I'm getting a full body wax before I go in. I do good to shave as much, or I guess as little, as I do now. Thank goodness its winter or I would be so hot hiding under pants some days, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy V-Day Christie!!! And belated Happy V-Day Snow & Almost!!! :dance: I can't believe how far we've all come. Some days the fact that I'm actually pregnant still catches me by surprise and amazes me!! :D A woman at the pool this morning asked me when I'm due. You know you must have a proper baby bump when strangers aren't afraid to mention it in case you're just a bit tubby, lol!!


----------



## No Doubt

Happy V-day to everyone!


----------



## snowflakes120

I've asked hubby if he will shave me and he said he will when I start to get too big. I might go ahead and get a wax as well closer to the due date for it to last longer. I have heard you don't want much hair down there after you give birth bc we will be bleeding for a few weeks after and you don't want that mess while dealing with pads and stuff. Sounds like fun right???!!!

We did the Pediatrician meet and greet/tour today. LOVE LOVE LOVE the doctors. This will def be the practice we will go to. Also went ahead and put in wait list papers and paid the money to the day care centers. We are aren't sure if we will need it or not. Seriously hoping to stay home but need back ups. 

Can't wait to pick up glider tomorrow!! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Christie2011

V-day bump!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00128.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GettingBroody

Great pic Christie!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Loving the bump Christie!

So I went to the doctor yesterday cause I woke up crying on Wednesday in the shower and couldn't tell if I cried so hard I peed or if my water broke. People say you will know, but then after trying to research it, it says that its not always easy to tell if tour water has broken. I wasn't paying attention cause I was crying and honestly just didn't know what happened, but it felt weird as I wasn't trying to pee obviously. But then yesterday I kept having a wet feeling so I thought better safe than sorry and went in. I hadn't broken my water, thank goodness. She said that discharge is increased in pregnancy for some which is perfectly normal so I may feel that way from time to time.

She also measured my belly. First time they've done that. It's 29cm, or whatever the measurement is that they use. She said that's about 25 weeks, so my belly is about a week and half ahead, but she said its nothing to worry about.

Virtue has gotten so big! Just in the past week, he's really been moving around all over the place. I used to feel him mostly down low and my side every now and then, but now he's all over the place bits kind of cool to watch my belly move. His living quarters are about to be very cramped apparently, poor thing. But I'm sure he'll kick and punch himself some more room in there somehow, lol. I'm just that he is ok and everything is ok in there.


----------



## GettingBroody

So glad all is ok with Virtue :hugs: Sounds like he could be going to be a big boy!



No Doubt said:


> So I went to the doctor yesterday cause I woke up crying on Wednesday in the shower...

This sentence has me very confused!:wacko: Did you fall asleep in the shower or sleep walk there?!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol broody, I was thinking that people would think I fell asleep in the shower or something. No, I should have said I woke up and got in the shower, then started crying when I was in there. I sleep in a bed like everyone else, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Good to hear things are still ok with Virtue. I've been having some leaky moments too. I've taken to wearing at least a liner if not a thin pad every day.

I can't if Leo has moved sideways or if it's just his arms poking at me from both sides at once, but I'm also feeling him all over now. Mostly on my right side, which makes me think his legs are pointed that way.


----------



## No Doubt

I've given up on trying to decipher which way Virtue is facing or where he is. I used to think it was always feet down cause that's where I felt the most movement, but now feeling him all over and the movement feeling as strong up top as it does down below...I have no clue, lol.


----------



## NatalieBelle

YAY coming up on my last week of 2nd Trimester!!! :D :D :D


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie very cute bump 

No doubt - are you OK? Glade that all was fine. When my water broke I got a pop answer constant load of flow and had to sit on the toilet for 2 to 3 min and even when I got up it was still coming out but some woman it's slow and little amounts. Strange. 
I think our lo will constantly worry us now.


----------



## No Doubt

I ak ok two, thanks. This week has been a bit stressful for so many reasons, but then when that happened I was just that much more stressed and I thought I caused it cause I was stressing. I've been trying so hard not to get stressed for any reason this while pregnancy, but as they say when it rains it pours. I'm just glad it's over and everything is ok and I can stop dressing about. I was mostly nervous cause I know everyone is different when their water breaks and considering this is number one I didn't know what to think. I guess it just so happens the wet feeling cake right when thus happened...perfect timing, not.


----------



## TwoRdue

Sounds like you need to do some pampering for yourself and some real TLC, I think it's important through this stage in our life


----------



## GettingBroody

My mum had a look in the attic and found some of my old baby clothes... One of the things she found was this little cardigan she knitted for me - its so cute and cuddly!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/AB162230-0C24-42E9-86A7-C1367A303B43-43027-00002C68D6D2D628_zps47a93228.jpg

Also, she collected the mattress and it fits the cot perfectly :thumbup: (Had to have it custom made because the cot is mine from when I was a baby and all the mattress measurements are different now)


----------



## No Doubt

That's so cute broody! Its wonderful that she saved some of your stuff. You can pass that down.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies sorry for being MIA-I have been at my moms in case of power outage at my condo-luckily no power lost from thebig NEMO storm. I am very tired and weak-I got the flu-was throwing up non stop-uncontrollabley for 13 hours straight =( Nothing would stay down but my on call doctor was so nice and he told me to drink my water and gingerale anyways as some would stay down even if it didnt seem like it. I managed to have almost half a peice of toast with butter this am and I just finished half a grilled cheese-I lost 3-4lbs, so I am trying to gain the weight back slowly along with my strength! I hope none of you get this flu/stomach bug-it is horrid!! I am just glad I am in recovery mode now!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you are feeling better almost. Hope you stay on the road to recovery.


----------



## GettingBroody

You poor thing Almost! That sounds miserable... Glad you're on the road to recovery now. Relax and have dh and your mum pamper you!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies i hope you are all feeling well! I am so sore my upper back, below my chest, my lower stomach and even my hoohaw! I think it was from all the muscle strain/pulled muscles from getting sick 12 hours or so plus the flu body aches and pains...not fun having the flu when you are pregnant-well it is never fun, but it is just harder i think!


----------



## No Doubt

I definitely think pregnancy with the flu is worse almost. My ob said it hits ob patients harder than it does any other demographic. Just keep pumping yourself with vitamin c it you can...oj, oranges, whatever you can stomach. Feel better hun!


----------



## TwoRdue

Sorry to hear that you have been so sick and hope you keep getting better.

Very cute little sweater getting


----------



## lilbabywalker

Sorry to hear about some of you not feeling well - take care of yourselves!

AFM, I'm a big old bag of stress and nerves today. I have to go to court at 1:00 to contest a speeding ticket that I think I got in error back in December. No idea what to expect! And, I'm working on my registry and just overwhelmed with trying to figure out what I need. Sigh!

Oh, BUT my niece (who will be born in April) has a name now . . . and I'll share it with you since none of you know the parties involved. Lucille Marjan! So pretty!! My little Lucy!

AND, I think I'm getting the DH to warm to the name Owen. Mwahahaha.


----------



## almosthere

yay walker so excited for your family's april baby coming soon-then you will be next!!! That is nice your baby and their's will be so close together in age!

afm staying home from work-good thing because although I feel much better-my body is still needing lots of strength regaining by resting and eating more food! I hope all are well today and stay away from stress! I had a very stressful past couple weeks-bit all my nails off to the core-so mad at myself as I never bite my nails anymore then boom GONE...ugh....


----------



## No Doubt

Yay V-day for me!

Walker I love her name! I really love the middle name! Eeek and you're an eggplant! Hope all goes well with the ticket, that can be a pain. My hubbs got one at one point that he wanted to contest and I just told him to pay it cause he's a habitual traffic offender, lol. He even said that he did it, but his excuse was that he didn't know the cop was gonna be there, lol. Hello, it's not like they call to warn you they are gonna be sitting there watching and waiting. Thank goodness he's knocked that off though.

How is everyone feeling? Hope everyone is feeling better and doing ok.


----------



## almosthere

How excited nodoubt-happy vday to you!!!

walker-happy 25 weeks woohoo!


----------



## Christie2011

Happy v-day!

Walker your almost under 100 days! I can't wait until I'm under 100 days!

Leo has me a bit worried, but maybe he's just having a sleeping couple of days. He's been moving around, but not as much or as strongly as he was. Also since I"ve been trying to go low glycemic with my meals, I've actually lost a pound. I hope it's not hurting him. I'm still a little over the recommended max weight gain up to this point so I'm sure it's fine, but a little more movement from Leo would sure help to reassure me.


----------



## almosthere

Christie-unless it goes on for more than 5 days I would not worry-I have had a very slow 5 days before then he picked right back up more than ever! I espc. wouldnt worry if you have an anterior placenta like I do-i know other ladies on here have an a placenta but i do not remember who-sorry!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure everything is fine Christie, but I know what you mean. I had a big meal the other day and that put Virtue to sleep for about 3 or 4 hours. Lately I've been feeling him move every hour and then that happened. It can be nerve wrecking, I know. But I'm sure Leo will start playing up again. I wouldn't worry about being a little over the high end either, especially since Leo was measuring on the high end. It really may just be that's how your pregnancy with him is. You look great! Try not to stress hun!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm not stressed about gaining so much. Just the fact that I've put the brakes on for a few weeks. I just want to make sure LO is getting all the nutrients he needs. I feel like I should eat a pizza, weird, but I'd feel better if I gained a little right now. Then I'd be able to assume so did LO.

Unless my placenta changed positions, I wasn't anterior previously. I've got another mw appointment next week so we'll see how we are both doing then.


----------



## GettingBroody

NoDoubt - Happy V-Day!! :D

Christie - I wouldn't worry about Leo having some sleepy time (at least not yet!) Since you've changed your diet the lower sugar levels could have changed his activity levels too. I'm sure he'll be back to kicking you like crazy soon!!

Walker - good luck today, hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Almost - good idea to stay home from work. You need to recharge your batteries before heading back. You need all your energy for growing your little boy!

Afm, just sitting waiting for my 24 week apt... My aunt has decided to make us a patchwork quilt for the cot. Originally she was going to incorporate some patches from clothes we both had as babies but DH has nothing and I have only a few bits (and didn't really want to cut them up) so instead we picked out some baby photos of us, and childhood pics with our siblings, parents & grandparents and my parents got them printed onto fabric for her to use in the quilt... I'm excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey girls :)
Just got home from my OB appointment. Weight and sugar are good. Heard heartbeat and she measured my bump. I sheduled another scan for 28 weeks to follow up on that cyst in baby's brain. I have to do my glucose test before then, so probably schedule that for about 3 weeks from now. 

Happy V-day nodoubt! V-day tommorow for me:)

Feel better almost xoxo


----------



## No Doubt

Broody the quilt sounds like a wonderful idea!

MissA glad to hear the appt went well. Hope all goes well with the next one!

V-day bump pic!


----------



## GettingBroody

Just out of my apt. Took aaaages to find baby's heartbeat because the sound of the fetal blood flow was so strong. Baby is transverse at the moment with the head on my left and legs on my right and all looking well :D


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt happy v day

Christie I'm sure your lo is just having a laxed couple of days and will be kicking up a storm in no time.

Have my weekly scan today and there scanning my bladder and kidneys to are where the pain is coming from and I have to be nil by mouth (how will I survive ) and drink a litre of water before, I can't hold my pee on a good day so this is going to be impossible


----------



## TwoRdue

Cute bump pic no doubt


----------



## almosthere

miss a I am also doing the glucose test...mine is going to be on a weekend (march 2nd) so I dont have to worry about missing work too much during the week-not looking forward to the big drink! lol 

getting-the quilt sounds lovely


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost do all woman do the test where you are?


----------



## Christie2011

I know I'll probably be told to go in for the glucose test at my apt next week. I'm particularly not looking forward to killing the hour or so between eating/drinking and testing.

Cute v-day bump!

Two-I hope your apt goes well.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck with your appt two!

I was scheduled for the three hour glucose test per my endo, but after my regular check up last week my ob thought that was overkill and said to do the hour long test and if that one comes back out of range we'll do the 3 hour one. I scheduled the 3 hour test when I was 7 weeks, but I cancelled it and will do the 1 hour test at my next check up.

I know here everyone has to do that test around 26-28 weeks my ob said.

I feel like such a pin cushion some days between the monthly checks for my thyroid and all the random stuff that comes with pregnancy.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Well, the judge couldn't forgive the citation, but he lessened it so that the fine was lower, I didn't get any points on my license, and my insurance didn't get docked. So, that's good!

MW appointment today. I didn't gain any weight for like three weeks, but then all of a sudden within the last week went up a couple pounds. Guess that's how it goes, eh?


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice bump No doubt!

Man, Almost - feel better soon huns! Sending healing vibes!

Broody - Quilt sound beautiful! 

Christie - Baby boy def has days where he just chills. Today is one of those days for me too. I have barely felt him. Or I think he's in a position where I just can't feel the kicks. 

Walker - Bummer about traffic court but sounds like a good deal afterall!! Yeah for weight gain after holding steady for a few weeks!

Two - I think the glucose test here is pretty standard for everyone to get it done. I don't think I could hold my pee that long either! 

I do the glucose test on 3/5. I purposely scheduled it the week before my showers so I can eat as much cake as I want!! Muhahaha!! Got the glider in the room. I am so in love with it!! Hubby hung the curtains and they look great. And started shopping for little decorations for the wall and such.


----------



## No Doubt

Mine is on 3/5 too. Smart planning it before your shower. This girl at my job had the 1 hour test right after she went to ihop and had pancakes with syrup of course, lol. It came back out of range so she had to do the 3 hour test. Unfortunately that one came back out of range too so she has to change her diet for now. She was mad cause her hubbs is a pharmacist and he let her eat all that sugary stuff before going in for the test, lol.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mine is on 3/5 at 8:50. Wow that is good to know. I will have to watch what I eat that weekend.


----------



## TwoRdue

They will only do the test here if they need to.

My scan showed slight blockage on left but should resolve after Bubs born. 
I get a steroid shot on Thursday as they are expecting lo to show soon (pls don't) funnel shows only 1cm left so there talking out of town doc to see if it's worth the risk to stitch. Really don't want him this early and am in a state of panic


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh two. Try not to panic. I know it's hard. But the further along you get, the better the chances for him. He's been holding on strong for so long hun. He's a fighter. Does the bed rest seem to help? I know it sucks, but it may be the best for right now. Let us know what they say.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks no doubt, the progesterone was meant to help with the funneling but I still need to keep using it. Total bed can help so that will be me for a long as needs be. He sure is a fighter and a little to eager but I 
say he has to wait and listen to his mum and dad


----------



## almosthere

two-they automatically added the test to my appts-I'de rather take it to be safe than sorry! BUT I think you can refuse any tests here in the US if you want to! I never did earlier tests because I knew I would not have wanted the amnio if needed but this one I don't mind doing. We have to go right to the 2 hour test though-yick!


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - :hugs: really hope he listens to his mummy and stays put until he's nice and strong. Good luck with the bed rest, I'm sure it can't be fun. Hope you have a stack of books and box sets to catch up on! I know it's easier said than done but try to stay as relaxed and calm as possible :hugs: You know where we are if you need to rant...


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy V-Day to myself and MissA!!!! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Happy V-day ladies!


----------



## almosthere

Yay happy vday ladies!

two-that is right-tell your baby to stay put!!! hehe


----------



## snowflakes120

Two - Praying that baby keeps on cooking in there for you!!

Can I just say that I can't wait to be able to brush my teeth without gagging!! I swear I thought it would have gone away by now but noooooo!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Question
I bought this on sale
https://www.diapers.com/p/graco-pack-n-play-with-bassinet-fold-n-go-go-green-204575
Do you think that baby can sleep in this in our bedroom for a while before I move her to her crib, or should I buy the one with the newborn napper - or a bassinet?


----------



## snowflakes120

MissAnnabelle said:


> Question
> I bought this on sale
> https://www.diapers.com/p/graco-pack-n-play-with-bassinet-fold-n-go-go-green-204575
> Do you think that baby can sleep in this in our bedroom for a while before I move her to her crib, or should I buy the one with the newborn napper - or a bassinet?

That will be good. But you might want something with a changer on it so then you don't have to go into another room to change baby in the middle of the night. Just an idea. :thumbup:

I got this one:
https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1772553


----------



## MissAnnabelle

The problem is that I already bought that one on super clearance for like $40 and I do like the other one, but I would have to take mine back and get it for $130 more - so only want to do that if it is really in baby's best interest. Maybe I could just get a large change pad and lay baby on that in the bassinet when she needs to be changed? All of this stuff is so confusing and overwhelming - and expensive! lol


----------



## Christie2011

My son has been sleeping in his at my sisters (she watches him while I"m working) since He was 2.5 weeks old. He loves it, so LO will be fine sleeping in that.

My 1 year old niece even used it for the first time on a trip my sister took and she slept well in it.


----------



## almosthere

Miss A it will do-a crib is a crib! Just use the changing pad with a cover you can use it right on the floor in your room if you have to! =)


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies sorry can't so personals. 
My updated: got steroid shot and now been admitted as funneling more and having tightening and was told to be lucky to get to 28 weeks and will have to head out of town as they don't have the facilities for a baby under 28 weeks. Despite all this lo is unaware of what all the fuss is and will all be a surprise to him to see mum and dad so soon. Pls keep him in your thoughts. 

Hope you are all well


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - will be thinking of you all :hugs: Will you have to stay in hospital until he is born or is there a chance they may send you home again? :flower:

MissA - I know nothing about the Pack'n'Play, sorry. Seems like the others have already answered your question though!

Anyone else started having night sweats?! I've been having them the last few nights, usually at about 6 am, eugh! Not pretty!!! :haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

No work today because of midterm - had great plans to laze in bed this morning reading but my aching hips had other ideas and insisted I get up at 9, grrr!!


----------



## No Doubt

Two thinking of you hun! Praying for your little man!

I've been having night sweats forever! It sucks and only means I have to wash the bedding more than usual. I keep it very cool in the house because of it and even try to not use the comforter. My hubbs freezes some nights and wants to cuddle to keep warm, but I just can't, lol.

Anyone else feel like they e recently had another pop of the belly? I started having the same pain that I had last month on the other side, thank goodness its not as bad or lasted as long, and my hips and lower back were achy like before so I looked in the mirror and sure enough boom. Even hubbs said he thought my belly grew.


----------



## almosthere

No doubt I told DH last night that I swore my stomach grew in the last 2 days but he says he cant tell-it could just be for me that after getting the stomach bug-my stomach is back to its big ole self and feels fuller since I can keep my food down now haha.

Getting-I had lots of night sweats early on....hot flashes too...I am back to feeling hot but no night sweats...lots of waking up early-not being able to sleep well at all.

Two-I am keeping you and your little boy in my thoughts-I pray he makes it past 28 weeks. <3

Happy 25 weeks to sno and i woohoo we are eggplants now!!! =)


----------



## No Doubt

Happy 25 weeks ladies!


----------



## GettingBroody

Every time I look at my bump it seems bigger, lol! We're heading into the fast growing stage now though so I suppose that's to be expected. My dr also said the bump will look a different size and shape depending on the baby's position. 

The strange thing about my night sweats is that I don't feel a bit hot just soaked in sweat!! Going to start keeping a hand towel by my pillow I think!


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy 25 weeks ladies (& babies!)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

:hugs: Praying for you Two :hugs:

I get night sweats a couple of times a week and I just asked hubby the other night if he thought my belly looked bigger - I think it does - he can't tell either.


----------



## No Doubt

I don't feel hot either broody, just soaked like you said.


----------



## snowflakes120

Lots of prayers for you Two. I hope he shows all those Dr.'s up and stay in longer than the 28 expected weeks!

Yeah for us Almost! This is seriously going by so fast now! My bump app says Cauliflower this week!!

Baby and I have def had growth spurts!! I can't get over my belly now. I seem to be carrying quite low and he kicks low too. Strangers now look at my belly and have even gotten a few comments about being pregnant. 

No night sweats here. Just lack of sleep and insomnia. 

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!! <3


----------



## lilbabywalker

Bah. I need a hug.

I went to the hematologist today after three months of iron supplements and all my counts went DOWN. Now they're saying I may need a blood transfusion and I might not be allowed to give birth at the Midwife Center! 

To top it all off, I get back to work and a coworker, who is very sweet and well-meaning, happened to brag that she only gained 12 pounds during her pregnancy, la-di-da. I'm already at 18 or hey maybe 23 pounds up according to my weigh-in at the doctor's office today, with 15 weeks to go. 

Happy Valentine's Day to me . . .


----------



## snowflakes120

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sending you hugs Walker. Gaining 12 pounds her whole pregnancy is quite unhealthy. Don't listen to her. I'm so sorry about your Iron Levels and the possibility of not being able to deliver at the Mid-Wife Center as you hoped. Try not to let it get you down. Maybe things will change. Will they up your Iron dosage?


----------



## lilbabywalker

They said they might switch me to three pills a day. I just don't understand how the counts could have gone down after that much iron for three months!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww walker, I'm sorry hun. Maybe by the time you're ready to deliver your numbers will be up. Do they think you might need a blood transfusion now or when you deliver? People who don't gain a lot of weight...PFT! That is what I say. Is she heavier, cause if so she may not gain a lot. You look so fan hun so don't pay any attention to what she says. And if it makes you feel better tell yourself she's lying, lol. I hope you can still have a good valentines day hun.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I guess on a positive note, I won a free night at a local hotel with a three-course dinner for two, breakfast, chocolate-covered strawberries and champagne (mostly for the DH!). We'll be hitting that up Saturday night. Looking on the bright side, right?


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi all hope everyone is well. 

Walker I'm up 17 to 18 pounds so try not to worry to much every woman is different. My sister was a runt with all hers.

I got flown to another hospital and will be here to baby is born or I get to 28 weeks then I can go back to my home town hospital as they can deliver from then onwards.
I have not been allowed to eat all day till I am re looked at and they can rule out an emergency c section.
Had contractions all night and the pill to stop them only lasted 2 hours before contractions came back.
It's now wait to see what happens.
Thank you all for your thoughts.x


----------



## No Doubt

Still praying for you Two!


----------



## almosthere

walker-12 lbs cant be healthy!!! I am proud to be gaining for my baby!! I am already up at least 16lbs, but it would be even more if I hadnt got the stomach bug!!!
Enjoy your nights stay sounds fab!-hope your iron count goes up somehow!!

Sno-it is going by fast and I have yet to find my new home-freaking outttt!!! I am sad I can't set up nursery yet :/


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I am praying for you and your little one. Keep us posted TwoRdue


----------



## NatalieBelle

Two- You and your little family are in my thoughts! I pray that all goes well, which I am sure they will. Just keep positive thoughts and a clear mind. Baby knows when Mommy is calm and is able to react to it in unison


----------



## Christie2011

Two, I hope you make it past 28 weeks and can deliver in your home hospital. But at least you are now in a place where they can take good care of your little one should he not listen to momma and arrive early.

I keep my bedroom quite chilly any way so I haven't noticed any night sweats. Baby seemed to be sitting low and heavy today and he was back to his active self. A few days ago he was demonstrating how long he has gotten. I was feeling him near my pubic bone and up in my ribs at the same time. He also gave me a good jab in the ribs. Reminded me how LO can break a rib on ya.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've been playing the poking war with my baby the past two days, I poke him and he pokes back. Though eventually he gets tired and will go to sleep


----------



## almosthere

lol my boy has been very quiet the passed 3 days but i have nugged him tn after not getting enough movement and was please to get a few responses back-my kicks are not as strong from him though-I think he has moved position and thats why-its more gentle flutters than full out kicking


----------



## No Doubt

Virtues been showing off how long he is too. I feel him up in right rib and down low next my pubic bone on the left at the same time. I love it! Though he doesn't play poking wars with me. I poke and he freezes. When a few mins pass he'll go back to moving then I poke again and he freezes again, lol. He loves to play with daddy though, lol. He also doesn't like to play with the pupps. He really doesn't like anyone to be honest except daddy, but that will all change when he gets here. I still tell him "you just don't know what mommy does for you yet", lol.


----------



## almosthere

Two hope all is okay-worrying as had not heard from you in what feels like days!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you two. 

Have tons of fun Walker. That sounds like an awesome get-a-away. Totally jealous! 

So have woken up the past 4 mornings with a horrible sore throat. It gets a little bit better as the day goes on but still kinda sore. I don't seem to have a fever and don't have any accommodating cold/flu symptoms. I'm not sure if it's just dry in the house, post-nasal drip or snoring. Anyone think this warrants a visit to my Primary Doctor? I don't have any idea what to do.


----------



## Christie2011

I had a sore throat a while back. I chalked it up to being dry in the house. Especially since I get it once a year when the heat starts running consistently. It went away after a few days. I just drank a lot of hotwater with honey. Might want to call your mw to see how they feel about logenzes with honey (there are all kinds of opinions on the web and I couldn't find a consensus on anything), or suck on hard candy.

I ended up getting my son a humidifer, wish I got myself one too. But he sleeps much better with it, maybe you want to try one.


----------



## GettingBroody

I'd say there's not much a doctor can do for you unfortunately. Stock up on honey and mix it with fresh lemon and hot water. I'm fairly sure Soothers and Lockets are safe to take (maybe check with your pharmacist) but Strepsils aren't. If you do start getting a fever take parecetemol to keep it down. Feel better soon!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies just a quick updatet, I on slow releasing pills for contractions and it's help but will have my last lot tomorrow and see if it's settled. going to get a tour of nearnatal unit with very early baby's. Cervix funneling down to it's last cm, another scan of it on Monday. I am setting myself a goal no matter what the doc says, I've made a extra day answer now to 25 weeks.

Thank you all for your kind words and hope that you are all doing well.


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks for the update two! Still thinking of you hun!


----------



## Christie2011

Has anyone heard from jess lately?


----------



## No Doubt

I feel like jess may have posted in my journal a couple weeks back, but I would have to go back and look.


----------



## snowflakes120

Boo. It seems my 4 days of sore throat turned into a cold this morning. Bummer deal as it's not like I can take anything but Tylenol which I won't take until I have a fever. I've been temping and no fever at all currently. Just a super stuffy nose. Homemade chicken noodle soup on the stove now for dinner. Hoping this is a quick and easy cold that goes away in a few days...


----------



## No Doubt

Feel better snow!


----------



## almosthere

sno-feel better-I also got the itchy throat cold-cough at night ugh 

two-I am so happy to hear from you! Baby can do it...25 weeks, then 26....keeping you both in my prayers always! <3

I put this in another thread but i wanted to share with you ladies as I am just SO excited 

I FINALLY found the perfect house (well-for our current price range lol) and it is wonderful-we did a drive by of the neighborhood and house yesterday morning-called our realtor telling her we want to check it out asap (it was only on the market for 2 days as of yesterday) then we go to our condo-put in a solid offer as we did not want to mess around-but it was below asking price-got a call back-no counter offer the place was ours about only hours after putting in our offer. 12 couples had set up to look at this home, we were the 2nd, a 3rd looked after us-thank goodness she didnt even care to look at their offers-when she heard our story of loving her house so much right away and needing a house for baby on the way she gladly accepted our offer. I am SO excited....comes with ALL appliances eeeek!!!! =) I can't wait to set up babies nursery in April!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats almost!


----------



## almosthere

thank you-I just hope the home inspection passes with flying colors & that the bank accepts our mortgage application!! EEk so nervous!!


----------



## No Doubt

Normally if it looks to be in good shape it is. May be a few things to discuss, but hopefully nothing to serious. I hope it all works our for you like you want it to hun.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay! That's fantastic news Almost!!!! Hope everything goes smoothly with the bank etc! When do you hope to get the keys?

Snow - I'm sure this isn't what you want to hear but my cold lingered for at least 3 weeks! :shock: Hope yours doesn't though!!

Two - :hugs: you and your little man are doing so well! Just keep setting those small goals and taking one day at a time. Every hour he stays put is making him bigger and stronger :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhh that is great news Almost!! FX for bank and inspection. Hooray for new house and doing up the nursery!! You will be in there before you know it!!

Booo Broody!! Hoping for the best - that it goes away quickly!


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost that Sounds Fab and very exciting for you.

Been sick while pregnant is no fun so hope you feel better soon.

My scan today showed no cervix left so I'm not allowed up and have to wait for his arrival. Neonatal unit here is great and it's rear to have a loss. Just still hoping for him to hold on longer.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Two- I believe your little boy will hold very strong for you! Good luck to your little family! We wait everyday for more news.


----------



## No Doubt

Two hoe long are they giving you now? Hope he continues to hold out a bit longer!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - I hope that you can hang on a little longer. I'm glad that you are getting the proper care you need. Thanks for keeping us all posted because we are all thinking about you :hugs:

I had to go to babies r us today and I was crossing the parking lot to get a cart and this a%^hole was spinning his tires behind me. I must not have been moving fast enough. What a jerk. Honestly. I complained to the woman in the store and she told me at Christmas time some other a-hole rolled thru the stop sign in front of the store and hit a man walking into the store with his wife. At least he didn't hit the guys wife, but you would think people would show some patience and caution in front of the pregnant lady and baby store. :shrug:


----------



## TwoRdue

Doc said they expect things to happen any time and to take everyday as it comes. I may prove them wrong. They are truly amazing here.


----------



## No Doubt

Some people are such d-bags! At least he didn't try to run you over. I was coming our of work when it had been snowing really bad and me and the hubbs carpool so he was picking me up. He leaned over the middle to help me into the car and I of course was moving slower so I wouldn't fall and the guy in the car behind me was honking. Of course my hubbs got pissed and started yelling at him that I was pregnant. He's super sensitive about me right now and yells at every idiot on the road.


----------



## No Doubt

Two I'm so glad you're in a place that has experience with this and that your other doctors were so watchful.


----------



## Christie2011

Two I'm glad to hear the hospital you are at is so good and I hope your LO isn't in too much of a hurry. Do you have much to keep you busy while you lay in bed just waiting? I'm not sure I"d be a good patient if I couldn't get out of bed.


----------



## TwoRdue

Yea I'm normally on the go and love been up doing things. I have a tv a and plenty of books to pass the time and LOTS of eating...


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - I'm so glad you are in a hospital where the neonatal unit is top class and you have faith in the doctors, that's got to make the situation a lot more bearable. Still hoping you and lo prove them wrong though!


----------



## almosthere

Two-you are such a strong woman going through all of this with such positivity! I am so glad that you and LO are being closely watched...push on little boy push on!!! <3


----------



## lilbabywalker

26 weeks today - wow!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for 26 weeks walker!

Today is 25 for me!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've been feeling better since my meltdown on Thursday, but I'm a little down/resentful today. My big sister has been living in Spain for a couple years now, and doesn't show any sign of moving home anytime soon. But I'm due in May, and our sister-in-law (our big brother's wife) is due in April, and I've been feeling a little angry at her because she's not even going to meet the babies until August, when she'll come home for her annual month off.

I know this is just because I love her so much, so I'm trying not to be mad about it but . . . I want to spend time with my sister while I'm still pregnant, and I want our baby boy to meet his aunt right away, like he's supposed to! We've always been as close as best friends, so why is this not enough to make her move home??

Sigh . . .


----------



## snowflakes120

Two - Continued prayers for baby boy!

Walker - I understand completely!!! I have 2 younger sisters - I am the oldest of 3 girls. My middle sister hasn't lived in the states in forever. I don't think she'll be around for baby boy either when he's first born. If she is, I'd be quite surprised to say the least!! She is currently in Tanzania in the Peace Corps with her husband. Her contract is up this year and will be back stateside sometime over the summer but God knows not for long. Before this she was in Japan for over 2 years. I don't see her ever living back in the U.S. She is always on the move. I just don't understand either. I love her and love that she is living her dream that she has said she would do since we were kids but it sucks not having her around for all this important stuff. And only being able to Skype every few months to "see" eachother. :cry:

Still not feeling well. Took the day off work. And my "nurse" is sleeping on the job....
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/photo-3_zps2a8f36c4.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

So cute about your nurse snow, lol.

Ladies I cannot relate, sorry. There really no one that's that far away and can't come visit when Virtue is born. I do understand you ladies wanting your sisters around though. All I can say is try to not be upset or too hurt. They're not doing it on purpose, which I'm sure you know. And I guess when they get here try to spend as much time as possible with them.


----------



## almosthere

OMGshhh snowwww your pup is soo cute how old/what breed is she? Just adorable!

Dh's family is in Brazil-so we are very sad to think they may not be able to come....the aunts uncles and grandparents....but on a bright note-my sister (although severly disabled) is going to be there...she will never have children as she is unable to care for herself and cannot be with a man-she lives with my parents and is 10 years older than me-so almost 34. Anywho-the side rant oops! lol I am going to let my sister be the godmother I hope she understands what it means-it is very special to me to do this for her! My parents will be at the birth as well-but not in the room when it happens-just waiting and can come in after lol.


----------



## almosthere

happy 26 weeks walker! & happy 25 to you nodoubt!

tomorrow is my last scan-so bittwesweet-it is my level 2 us to check for brain abnormalities-hoping all goes well!


----------



## GettingBroody

Walker & Snow - I'm very lucky too that all our immediate family are literally within about 5 miles of us! But 2 years ago my brother (who I'm very close to, there's only the two of us, no other siblings) was away travelling for the year and I missed him like crazy. So glad he's home and living close by again. So I have a bit of an idea how ye must feel. Like NoDoubt said just try to remember that they're not staying away to hurt you and are probably missing you as much as you're missing them...(if not more!) :hugs::hugs:

Snow - love your super cute nurse even if she is sleeping on the job!!!

Almost - that's great that you are planning on involving your sister so much. I'm sure it will mean a lot to your parents even if your sister doesn't fully understand the importance of it herself :hugs: Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!

Happy 25 weeks NoDoubt and 26 weeks Walker!!


----------



## Christie2011

My sister an I live only a half hour from each other and my parents are a 6 hour drive away. So everyone I'd want to be around will likely be able to make it to the hospital once I get the word that I am in active labor.

When my first niece was born, my sister and her husband were living in Hawaii (about a 14 hour plane ride away from where I was at the time). I didn't have the money or the vacation time for the trip. But they were also coming back to the mainland within a month after her birth, so I got to meet her then. Now I"m close with both my nieces and my son is BFFs with my youngest niece. I"m so glad the kids get to grow up together.


----------



## Christie2011

On another note, I'm hoping March brings some warmer weather for Maryland. My Winter coat is being quite tight. I'm afraid I soon won't fit into any of my warm coats!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yeah! Everyday it gets harder to close my coat hahaha.


----------



## No Doubt

I just leave mine open, lol.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just wear hubbys coat lol

There is only my mom in my family that I talk to and she lives in Canada and has never come to visit. I don't talk to my sister at all. I do have a beautiful friend, so I'm happy. I see my in-laws once a month, they are nice but they make me uncomfortable. Last time I saw them my fil was telling me how childbirth is a psycholoical pain only and he has been through worse himself. They still smoke around me too, so I tend to avoid them if possible. I told my husband to have them just come to the hospital after the baby is born otherwise I will be clenched up so tight this kid will be in there until she's 10 ;)


----------



## Christie2011

MissA - LOL 

As much as I love my mom, I don't want her in the delivery room, even if she makes it in time. She has so many of her own opinions on how things should go, I'd probably end up just as clenched as you. I also don't want her down there staring at me just so she can catch the first glimps of LO arrival. My sister said she was or was close to that when she gave birth to her first. My mom would gladly 'catch' her grandson if I let her. I'm not sure I'm going to have anyone in the room with me. Not because I wouldn't want to, but because I'd need someone to watch my son, and that'll probably be my sister, unless my parents make it in time. And my sister is the only one I'd feel comfortable having in the room with me.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lol MissA and Christie, you both made me laugh. Here we're only allowed have one person with us during labour and delivery so that'll be DH (although my mum will come keep me company for a while if labour goes on forever and he needs a break :haha:)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My OB told me that she just delivered a baby where the girl who was in labor had her father in the room and he was standing behind the OB watching EVERYTHING. lol She said it made her feel so weird! That is weird. Not that the dad was a perve - it's just weird! 

Only DH will be in the room and he said he is going to stay on my side of the sheet..lol


----------



## lilbabywalker

If we go to the Midwife Center, I'll let my husband, mother, and mother-in-law in the room with me.


----------



## No Doubt

My mom has always said she be in there and I'm like some of you...absolutely not. She's very opinionated and I would end up telling yet to get our just so I can relax. My mil wants to come in I'm sure but I'm not so sure what I think about that. Not too comfortable with that. I don't kind while waiting for the actual delivery, but not then. My hubbs wants it to be just us and its looking like it might be. I want my aunt in there but they will be traveling and can't make it at that time. They are coming up a couple weeks before so maybe Virtue will cooperate and make an early appearance, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Had an OB apt today. I must schedule my glucose screening in 2 weeks. It's just the hour long one. 

Seems Leo (and me) have slowed our growth. I think I gained less than a pound since my apt 4 weeks ago and only gained 2 cm, so we are right back on track.


----------



## almosthere

aaah ladies-I also am afraid my coat will not zip-hoping it warms up soon as it is snug-my winter vest and lots of hoodies already do not zip at all...hahaha

as far as delivery room-I tossed between the options of dh and mom and just dh and I am 100% sure now that I want it to be just DH....she sounds like some of your mothers-very opinionated (which makes me worry about using her to watch my child)-I feel like she will argue that her ways are the right way and try to be the "mom" when I am and same idea in the delivery room-try to take DH's place sooo my sister dad and mom can wait outside the room then come visit soon after the birth!

My level 2 ultrasound went well-even got 3d images which I did not expect-baby is measuring ahead still at 2lbs 2 ounces...big boy! hehe and he has his TOE almost in his mouth on the 3d image...oh my goodness! He is so silly already-can't wait to meet him! No sign of hydrocephalus was found in his brain so it was a happy ultrasound!

Hope all are well =)


----------



## Baby_Boy_Hope

Age:25
DH:27
TTC Since May of 2012, I just decided to take my implanon rod out and me and the fiancee gave it a go, luckily it went well. 
EDD: May 20th
Symptoms: Tired, huge, crampy from time to time, irregular contractions here and there and praying I don't go into labor sooner than I'm suppose to

I am excited to finally be having a Boy, after having two girls. I'm extremely ready for it to be over though, it seems like I been pregnant forever and the longer it takes the more anxious I get. As of today, i'm 27 weeks and in 5 days I'll be in my last trimester. I hope that it breezes by because I am ready to see my son.....


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the spots Christie and almost! So cute about his toe in the mouth!

Welcome baby!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Anyone else been getting headaches lately? For the past few nights I've had pretty bad headaches, the kind that make my eyes feel like they are sinking into my skull D:


----------



## raelynn

I've had headaches a couple times. It usually seems to correspond with my water intake for the day because when it starts to throb I drink more and they usually go away.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Hmm.. Well I've been drinking 2L's a day. :/


----------



## lilbabywalker

I dealt with headaches sometimes in the first trimester. Could be tension? Or just hormones. A warm, wet compress helped me.

Oh, and I want my mom in there with me. My husband will be great, of course, but my mom's been there three times (and twice naturally, which is my plan). We're very close and I always feel safe and calm with her.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I hope its the fact that I don't have my glasses anymore, and just the stress of the Glucose test tomorrow....
I really hope its not Pre-eclampsia or something D:


----------



## GettingBroody

Baby - welcome!! :hi:

Almost - pics please!! :D

Natalie - Good luck with the glucose test today. Hope your headaches have eased? Why aren't you wearing your glasses anymore?!


----------



## No Doubt

Natalie my preg tracker says headaches around this time are normal, along with leg cramps, indigestion, etc. Just another one of the changes that come along with pregnancy. If it gets to be too much I'd ask about it.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Thanks ladies, I am hoping it goes well too! I'm already up... Ugh I'm not a morning person especially on the day that I can't have a bowl of cereal and an apple haha. I'm just ready for today to be over with so I stop stressing about it. Lots of ladies in my other thread that I follow have been getting GD so its got me all paranoid because I have poor blood sugar to begin with. 

Broody- Yea I can't seem to find them anymore, plus they have Bifocals and I hate them. D: 

I'm a weirdo haha Rhogam shot today as well...woooo


----------



## almosthere

Nat-GL with your glucose testing today-let us know how it goes!

haha broody I will try to post pics once they are in my computer...maybe tonight!


----------



## Christie2011

No headaches here. I get painful leg cramps in the middle of the night though. I think those are due to low water intake days. It's weird that I get them only if I'm going for a good leg stretch, so I have to stop myself from stretching while sleeping otherwise I'll get a cramp so bad that I sit right up and start swearing and I'm paralyzed until it passes. I've had them so bad that I'm sore to walk the next day.


----------



## snowflakes120

Christie - They say eating a banana before bed might help with the cramps.

Natalie - I'm not a morning person either. Good luck with glucose!

Almost - Sound like a great US. Yeah for him being perfect! Pics if possible of course!!

MissA - Hubby said the same that he will be on my side of the sheet!! :haha:

We want only Hubby and I in the delivery room for birth. But makes it easy that we don't have any sort of family what so ever nearby anyways. 

99 days to go!! Double digits baby!! So happy!! :thumbup: 

Still fending off this stupid cold. On day 5. Hoping things will improve soon. I am miserable and feel horrible!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Snowflake - yay for double digits!!!! :dance:

Christie - I've suffered from those leg cramps since my teens. They are absolutely agonising! The very best way to ease them is to extend your leg straight, pushing your heel away from you and pointing your toes towards you. It goes against all instinct cos all you want to do is curl your leg up but it eases it almost immediately. Until I figured that out there were nights I had to cover my mouth with a pillow to avoid screaming the house down!!! Hope that helps! They say pregnancy makes them worse but strangely enough I haven't got any major ones recently...fx'd it stays that way!!!

Two - thinking of you, hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

I have had the leg cramps before pregnancy, though not in a while. Usually during some intense running training (ie not enough water intake to make up for the work out). I've gotten them more frequently though in the past few weeks. I usually end up gently messaging it out. 

I've been avoiding bananas recently because they are not on my low glycemic friendly list. Though it does say I can have a half of one. I want to be good until my glucose test in two weeks. Hopefully I can keep the cramps to a min before then.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I swear, I'm having the moodiest of months . . .

But does anyone else wish your husband would "baby" you a little more? Heaven forbid I ask him for a backrub or to pick me up at my office on a day where I have boxes to load into the car! He's driving me crazy. For once I'd like him to just ask me if I need anything or go out of his way to do something sweet for me instead of complaining and acting like it's an inconvenience or even just business as usual when I'm almost six months pregnant with his son.

Now I'm making myself cry.

DAMN HORMONES!

I love my husband to death and he's wonderful, but my god . . .


----------



## No Doubt

I understand walker. My hubbs is usually very "do you need anything" and what not and cause I'm such an independent person I have to tell him to back off sometimes. But with this pregnancy I have been very needy, so I know what you mean. I've had days with certain issues, like my hubbs not shoveling snow or not waiting for me so he can hold my hand and make sure I don't fall. I've had a couple talks with him about this kind of stuff. That's really the only thing I can say is to talk to him. I think hormones do play a part though, cause like I said before pregnancy home of that mattered to me, lol. Hope you feel better hun.


----------



## Christie2011

Walker - it would be nice for a little help, after all you are doing all the hard work in this.

Me on the other hand, I'm tearing up at everything. Though I also yelled at my mom for using my pregnancy as an excuse for her to over cook this past weekend. Every time I go for a visit she feels the need to over cook and sends me home with more food than I can possibly eat in a car that is already over packed. When I told her it was ridiculous to cook so much food, just to freeze it (she didn't want me to eat it while I was visiting, she wanted to cook other stuff), she told me that I could eat whatever I wanted and she wasn't going to tell a pregnant women what she could or couldn't eat. That made me mad and I had to stop talking on that line of conversation because then I would have upset her and ruined the weekend. I just told her being pregnant doesn't make me an invalid and doesn't give me an excuse to gorge on food.

But yeah, hormones right now. I feel like I'm more senstitive and more forceful with my opinion at the same time right now. I seem to have a lot to say about things that are annoying me. I'm usually rather reserved and blazay about things.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Glucose test wasn't entirely bad. Mainly the wait was the worst part, plus the gas the fruit punch drink gave me. It made me think of Hawaiian Punch Concentrate. I just chugged it and kept myself busy for the most part. They didn't make me sit in the hospital the whole time, I got to go around town and keep myself busy with exercise. I just had to check back ever hour for a blood test. 
The Rhogam shot was kinda painful but it was fast and right in the booty cheek  

Probably won't get the results till tomorrow.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry you girls are hormonal - I know I am too. I just don't have a recent event to bring forward!! But know that I am experiencing it every once in a while as well!!

Glad the glucose test isn't so bad at all. I know I am scheduled to see the OBGYN during the hour I wait. Great I'll be farting the place up!! 

What is everyone doing as far as classes? I have already signed up for a "Budgeting for a Baby" class as that one is free. I know I def want us to take a "Breastfeeding Basics" class as well. This one is $30. 
What I am debating on is the "Childbirth Prep" class - Alot of my mommy friends said it was basically a waste of time and money because the Nurses will just guide you through labor anyways. It's $60 for a couple. Then I am unsure about "Preparing to Parent a Baby" - I think I want to do this and it's only $25 a couple. I think it will be def informative considering both of us are 1st time parents and hubby hasn't really handled a baby or know much about babies. Then the 3rd class I wondering about is "Infant CPR and Safety" this one is $25 per couple as well. I think it would be nice to know but hope to not ever use it. Not sure about taking it. 
Basically just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on these or what they are doing...


----------



## lilbabywalker

My husband and I are taking a two-part "Childbearing Essentials" class at the Midwife Center (It'll be a total of 10 hours). That one will hopefully be covered by insurance! I also want to take their Breastfeeding class, which is $60 and probably won't be covered. They have a newborn care one, too. Still considering that. I've babysat for years, though, so I feel pretty comfortable with babies!


----------



## Christie2011

I"m not taking any classes. When talking it over with the midwives, they said I could just read up on it or watch videos online. I'd end up having to go by myself since my sister would be watching my son. So that was the better option for me.


----------



## raelynn

We're going to take the childbirth education and the infant care class. Hubby doesn't know much about babies and the childbirth class lets us tour the labor and delivery ward too. Our classes start in 2 weeks.


----------



## GettingBroody

Morning girls! Small bit of spotting during the night so up in the hospital now for a quick check. Baby kicking fine earlier this morning so hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Will update ye later!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Broody - I hope it's nothing, but I am glad you are getting checked. I will keep you in my thoughts today :)

We are doing the all day condensed version of the class. It is at the end of March - I believe 8-5 with a hospital tour. We have to bring two pillows and a blanket, though I'm not sure why.

Twordue - how are you doing??


----------



## No Doubt

Thinking of you broody!


----------



## GettingBroody

Quick update - all looking fine during internal exam and on ultrasound (although the technician did say the baby's head is very low down, not sure if that's a worry or just a fact?!) Because this isn't my first spotting incident they've decided to keep me in overnight just to be safe. Also gave me the steroid injection for the baby's lungs as a precaution. Hoping to be home tomor but in the meantime just going to put my feet up and enjoy a bit of r&r! Just hope the food here is nice!:haha:


----------



## Christie2011

We haven't heard from two in a couple of days. I hope you and you LO are doing OK.

Broody - glad to hear everything looks good at the moment, I hope you do get to go home soon. R&R sounds nice though :)


----------



## almosthere

Two-hope you are doing healthy along with baby too!

Getting-glad to hear all is A OKAY! Enjoy relaxing ;)

AFM 26 weeks-officially 6 months according to one website at least..i'll take it! Only 2 weeks away from 3rd tri-can't believe it!!


----------



## No Doubt

Two, hoping everything is ok.

Broody, hope everything continues to go well. I agree, the r&r sounds nice.


----------



## Christie2011

YAY for me and Leo, 99 days to go! I"m excited to be out of the tripple digits!:happydance:


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm feeling better today. :)


----------



## Christie2011

Glad to hear today is a good day (or a better day at least) walker.

So I did some BNB stalking :blush: and it looks like Two's LO is still holding on. They made it to 25 weeks yesterday.


----------



## GettingBroody

Good idea Christie! :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Good deal Christie! Two was on my mind this morning!

What's the update on you Broody? Everything still going good??!!

Yeah for 6 months official Almost!! 

Summer Sensations are all Eggplants!!! ;)


----------



## GettingBroody

No update, just relaxing on the bed! They're going to give me the second part of the steroid injection in a few hours. Dh is gone home to walk the dogs and he'll be back again after. (We only live about 10-15 mins from the hospital so that's handy!:thumbup:) My mum is planning on calling later too. My brother got the whole family (my parents, myself & dh, my brother & his gf) tickets to a show tonight as a Christmas present - talk about bad timing!!! :dohh: Told dh he could go anyway but he said he'd rather come back up here. Luckily my brother's friends are going to buy the 2 tickets from him so at least they won't be wasted!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay for eggplants!!


----------



## Christie2011

Another piece of info I noticed while stalking, was Two is in a hospital 4 hours away and so her DH can only visit on the weekends :( I'm glad you are not so far from home broody.


----------



## GettingBroody

Me too! That must be very tough...:-(


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks for the updates on Two Christie!

Glad things are still going well Broody. Sucks about the show, but baby's what's important right now.

Walker glad you are having a better day today. The ups and downs can be tough. I made hubbs go out in that snow/ice last week for mayo cause we were having burgers. He came back with miracle whip, and I freaked and just said throw the meat out I'm not cooking. He just looked at me and said "I'm not going back and forth with you, do you want the mayo or not" I of course told him to go get it and ate my words 2 hours later, lol. It happens...

I think I'm gonna do a little stalking of my own and see what's going on with Jess.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that hubbs was offered a part time counseling position which he really wants to take cause he loves that field, but we could use the money. It also puts us in a position for me to stay at home with Virtue, and I could always do a part time from home gig to make up the difference. I figure with us saving on daycare it will all level out somehow. So we're talking about that now.

When is everyone's shower? Mine is April 6!


----------



## No Doubt

I lookes and the last activity was 1/23. She posted in here last a couple days before that I think, so nothing new anywhere. Hope everything is still going well her!


----------



## snowflakes120

I fly home to NY on 3/7 and my showers will be on 3/9 & 3/10. I fly back to NC on 3/11. Going to be a busy busy weekend! I'm super excited!! ;) Have you got a cute outfit picked out No Doubt? I am still trying to figure out what to wear. It will still be super cold in NY so I am thinking a nice top and dress pants for both of them. 

Glad you are having an uneventful stay Broody! Bummer about the show though.


----------



## No Doubt

I never even thought of an outfit. I guess I'm kind of going lowkey. Just some regular clothes, but I'm sure my mil will think of some way to spruce me up, lol. She's just too excited! I'm just doing it at home. But an awesome idea which I'd never seen, she's having a diaper cake made and sent up before she comes up. We'll probably make that the center peice!


----------



## lilbabywalker

My sister-in-law (my husband's brother's wife) is throwing me a shower for local friends on April 6th, my mom is throwing a family one near home sometime probably also in April, and I think my office will have one after the staff meeting on April 19th. I'm lucky!

No Doubt - good for your husband and good for you! I'm still wondering if there's a way I can stay home after our little guy is born. Right now, I might be able to work part-time at least (two days in the office, one from home). My husband is talking about looking for a more lucrative job while I'm on leave, so we'll see. Although, things have been progressing well in my job (I just got a pseudo-promotion and a 4K raise), so it might not be the best time to quit . . . then again, little Owen or Elliot or Sebastian or whoever he is will only be a baby once!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies how are you all? Have not had a catch up on the threat but wil later.

Been here for a week now and lo has been a good boy holding on in there. Doc sees me every morning and asked what my chances are to keep this up and she said she would not be surprised to see our lo within the next two weeks and would be very surprised to see me past 30 weeks. Past 25 weeks Yay.
OH is travelling here to spend the weekend and I can't wait.

Hope you are all doing well and your lo's are behaving.x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Walker - how much leave do you get? 2 days a week might not be bad to keep your foot in the door there. You might even enjoy the break lol

Two - I hope that you can surprise her and he stays in for a while. Either way I am happy that you are in good hands.


----------



## No Doubt

Good for you two! I think you'll surprise them. Yay for hubbs coming to visit!

Walker I agree with missa about maybe staying just to keep your foot in the door, but I feel the same way. Baby's only a baby once!


----------



## TwoRdue

Broody just read your updates and what is happending. I hope you and lo are doing well.x


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm glad to hear your little boy is hanging in there two! I've been thinking of the both of you for days now hoping and praying that he keeps hanging in there as long as he can.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - I think you've already surprised them by making it to 25 weeks! Bet your lo is going to hang in for another while :thumbup: I'm doing good thanks. No real spotting this evening and they're keeping a close eye on me, checking my vitals and baby's hb regularly. Just waiting on the second steroid injection now... 

Walker & NoDoubt - so jealous of the fact that ye may be able to arrange to be sahm! Unfortunately financially it's just not an option for us... :nope:

As for showers, they're not really a thing that happen here... Hope you ladies enjoy yours!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh, the last midwife that checked the hb said that she suspects we might be right about it being a girl based on the heart rate... I wonder!! Dh was gone home by then so not going to tell him cos he really wants the surprise! (although he thinks it's a girl too) She also said she could be totally wrong :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Two-SO glad to hear from you as always! I also think you and baby will surprise the doctors and push through for another 3/4 weeks!! And happy belated 25 weeks woohoo!!

Broody-sorry, I forgot where you live? Curious as to where they don't celebrate showers? Do people give you gifts at any point or at least hand me downs?

Hope all others are doing well!! I am pigging out at home-was SO hungry...I am up 18lbs and counting....appetite is either crazy and I am super hungry or I am hardly hungry at all....it depends on the day. And today...i am STARVING haha


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - I'm from Ireland. Gifts usually flood in once the baby is born and there's always plenty of offers of hand-me-downs from family and friends too. We've gathered lots of stuff that way - changing table, baby bath, spare Moses basket to name but a few :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

So no going home for me today! (reposting this from the ivf thread, apologies to anyone who's on both!) Had another bit of spotting this morning so I'm here tonight again until they think it's properly stopped. Don't really mind to be honest. Would rather be here where they are keeping an eye on things then to go home now and then have to come back in again in a few hours if there's more. I'm sure I'd be a bit more worried if I was at home too. Right now I'm very relaxed so that's the way I want to keep it! My brother is calling up later with his netbook full of movies and series for me so that'll be another thing to keep me entertained :thumbup: Going to get dh to bring up my own pillow later too, woke up at about half 4 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep - think the pillow may have been part of my problem...!


----------



## almosthere

Broody-I hope they can release you soon! Ireland-how wonderful! I have always wanted to go as I have scottish and irish heritage plus it looks so pretty. and the movie P.S. I love you makes me want to go there even more!!


----------



## GettingBroody

That was an awful movie!!!!! Good book but bad film!! And don't even get me started on his accent...!:haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Broody - Sorry about the spotting but so happy that you are getting the care and being watched over. Me too - on loving to go to Ireland someday. Hubby has an O' last name as he's Irish and we are looking into more Irish (mainstream) names than anything else. A movie I loved that was shot in Ireland was Leap Year. I thought that one was super cute! 

TGIF!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Broody - I hope you can go home soon too, but am glad you are being cared for properly.
Are you spotting old or new blood??

So, I know I have said a few things before about my in laws smoking. Well they invited us over for dinner tonight and I told my mil that not that I am 6months with asthma I didn't want to go there in the winter with all the winows shut bc i breathe in a lot of smoke. And going forwad I don't want them smoking around the baby, in the winter they could smoke in another room or they could come to our house and we could hang outside in the summer. Anyways them my mil told me that after she has tried to be good to me i deeply offended her and am alienating her from her grandchild bc she smokes (i have tried to invite her to scans and do other things with her and she didnt want to i mentioned her putting her sisters old crib at her house in case baby sleeps over and i was pushing baby on them now i am alienating them) anyway I tried to apologize to her but she just ignored me. and today fil is telling my dh about how he has turned on them and all of this other crap and dh was like cant you just not smoke when the baby is over and his dad was like i never heard of that. I dunno - it goes on and on.

I was there for the holidays and they were smoking away and I never said anything, but now that lo is moving around and reacting to things I eat and do I really dont want to be around it. I tried to tell her I don't care that they smoke or smoke in their house, but I can't be breathing it and neither can baby when she is there. I don't know why they are reacting like this and I feel awful, but I wont let them smoke around my baby. They think it is just me being a Bit*h I dunno what I should do. Ugh.


----------



## Christie2011

I don't understand why they don't understand how bad smoking is, let alone for infant lungs. I mean smoking is one of the things a pregnancy women is supposed to give up right ?!? My parents smoked for years when I was younger, I couldn't stand it and they knew that. Now that they've been smoke free for years, their guest respect them and only smoke outside, even in the Winter, when at their house.

If baby is going to stay at their house, then I'd go so far as getting them a room air filter for the room that baby is going to sleep in. 

I'm on your side with doing what you can to keep your baby and yourself healthy. You have tried to give them options so they can spend time with their grandkid, now it's up to them on if they really want to make the effort.


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - :hugs: So sorry to hear that you are having a rough time of it. I think you are being absolutely right in telling them you don't want to be breathing in the smoke... With so much media coverage about the dangers of second-hand smoking etc it seems really strange that they are being so unreasonable about this! Have you always had a bit of a shaky relationship with them or is it just since you've been pg? Don't know what advice to give you really - it sounds like you've said it all already and that they're just not listening! Maybe have dh try and talk to them again - keep it simple and explain that you are both worried about the dangers and just want to make sure that your baby is kept as safe and healthy as possible? Surely they can't argue with that? (although some people would argue with anything :dohh:) As for me, all old blood and very sparse. Nothing in the the last 5 hours or so, and before that it was about 10 hours so hopefully it's clearing up!

Snow - haven't seen Leap Year, must download it sometime! Yeah, I love traditional Irish names. We've one in mind if it's a girl but dh has his heart set on David if it's a boy so no Irish link there!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Broody - I think that old blood is better? Not that any spotting is good, but when I was spotting it was sparse old blood and they said that was good (well better than something else) They haven't found any small spearations between your amniotic sac and placenta? That's why I was spotting and it was just small like the size of a dime. Anyway it sounds the same, but I don't know that much about what else could cause that.

I wouldn't call my relationship with them shakey, but I have never felt comfortable with them. They are usually the ones who make dinner plans with us, but half the time they seem miserable and I wonder why they invited us? They do have a tendency to fly off the handle over things that other people would find small and reasonable. His father is a bit of a tyrant and can be very charming when he wants, but when he is in a mood he makes sure that no one else really has a good time either. I really think that the reason they are having such a problem is because of the control issue over the smoking+baby=bad issue. They are business owners and run a tight ship and raise their kids the same to where everyone is afraid to say anything to them really. I also believe that they have never really liked me and wait for opportunities like this and they probably expected dh to be on their side. I sent his mom a text about it (not the best, but she is hard to talk to) and the first thing that happened is that FIL called DH. Every bad thing they have said about me has always been said to someone else and repeated to me, so they take it out on DH and he works for them, so he is getting and earfull all day. He tried to explain about the smoking and his dad told him to eff off and he had never heard of people not smoking around babies and DH said he knew of a lot of people who don't then FIL said eff them too =/ A lot of the reason I decided not to have a shower is because they are not talking to FIL's dad, sister or neices and I didn't want to have a shower and exclude them, or make MIL uncomfortable by having them. So, now I am wondering if I am just going to be on their shitlist of people they ignore?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Sorry for the rant. I just really needed to vent that and I know DH wont really want to talk about it. I figure they are being like that because they want me to recant what I said, but I wont let them smoke around my baby no matter what they do or how they act. I just really hate confrontation =/


----------



## GettingBroody

Stick to your guns :thumbup: They sound like very controlling unreasonable people... It's awful your dh also works with them (for them?) and has to put up with the stress of it all the time. If they haven't heard of people not smoking around babies then they really need to pull their heads out of the sand and stop living in the dark ages!!!! Feel free to rant as much as you need to, it can't be easy for you having to deal with all that :hugs: Afm, the scan showed that my placenta is safe and not causing the bleed. It is old blood. They said its probably just one of those things, caused by uterus growing and stretching maybe, or a little polyp (but no sign of that on scan) Chances are it'll remain unexplained but the drs/midwives don't seem a bit worried, just being ultra cautious...


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks Broody:) He works for them. They are really old fashioned, but they are only in their late 40's so it's kind of weird bc you would think they would be more progressive. I am not going to stress about it anymore. I think I will go get a pedicure and a haircut and take DH out to dinner to get his mind off of it. If they drag it on and make it a bigger issue it's on them, not me.

How long do they think you will have to stay for? Do you have cable there?


----------



## GettingBroody

That sounds like a good idea! Pamper yourself and forget all about them for a while! :flower:

I'm hoping to be out tomor but I thought that yesterday too! :haha: Will get to leave as soon as the spotting stops for a prolonged period of time... No cable unfortunately but I have my iPad and that has loads of books on it and I've linked it up to my phone too so I can get on the net. My brother is bringing me up his netbook full of movies and box sets later so I won't be bored!! Would I look like a total granny if I ask dh to bring up my crochet?! Like doing it when I'm watching movies...:blush:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you're not going home tonight broody. Hopefully they'll release you soon, but I agree. I think I would be more calm there than at home trying to figure out what was going on myself.

MissA I agree with what the other ladies said. You're not wrong about this and they need to understand how detrimental that can be to your health and the health of your baby. Even more so that's your child, not theirs, and they need to respect your parenting wishes. I wouldn't even let my child over there seeing how they can't agree to that. They could come visit all they want, but I wouldn't send my kid into a freaking smoke stack! I'm sure they've heard of how bad it can be, but like you said just want it their way. I had an issue with mil trying to be controlling and in the middle of our married when we got married and I was constantly going back and forth with her, and my poor hubbs was stuck in the middle. She messed up and crossed the line one night and basically called me a whore, trust me that's the nice version. Hubbs was pissed and didn't talk to her for at least a month, but after that she never crossed that line again. I didn't talk to her for maybe 2.5 years, but we're in a better place now. They will go to far at some point and your hubbs will put them in their place. In glad that he's saying something too so that it doesn't look like its all you, although unfortunately they'll think that anyway. And I think you should still have a shower if you want. Don't let anyone take that away from you. This is your first child, it only happens once. Who knows maybe she'll do you a favor and just say she's not coming right off the bat. And if she's gonna continue to he like this you don't have to invite her.


----------



## TwoRdue

Broody - I hope that you get to go home soon and this settle down for you.x

MissA - I think it's great you are sticking to your guns, I think there is nothing worse than people smoking around you when you are pregnant. I have friends that smoke and even outside they had a habit of blowing it in your face and it made you feel like they were doing it on purpose. It was more that they were not using there heads :dohh:

My mum has sent out lo his first pooh (Winnie thre Pooh is our theme) Teddy to the hospital and a pooh blanket so looking forward to getting it. The OH has already brought his own pooh blanket for lo to first cling onto as well. Our Pooh canvases that I had done for his room arrive to and OH has brought them through to show me :happydance:

I had cramping and tightenings on and off yesterday so was checked last night and cervix is closed, it could be one of two things, my body about to go into labour soon or I have now got a irritable uterus :shrug: just more things to add to my ever growing list.

Was so happy when OH arrived that my hormones decided to get excited to and every time I looked at him I wanted to jump onboard :blush: had to get that under control lol.

I think we need some more bump pics lady's. In the past week Mine has really popped out soyou all must be getting really cUte bumps. Looking forward to seeing some. (It gets in the way slot to). I will see if my OH will take one.

Have a great weekend lady's.x :hugs:


----------



## NatalieBelle

I got my Glucose results! Which I was worried about for the past few days. But everything came back good, my iron levels were good and my numbers were not even close to being a worry factor! Ahhhh that is just one less thing for me to stress about.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, you sound like despite everything you are doing great. I'm glad to see and hear from you!

I just took a bump pic this morning so I will post it later when I get home.

Nat, glad to hear everything was good. I know every test can be worrysome while waiting, but everything is fine!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Two- I'm so glad to hear things are still going steady, hopefully its just your uterus being silly. You should have your dearest take a picture of your belly so we can see how much your little one has been growing. I really admire how strong your little family is, Its quite amazing!  

Nodoubt- Thank you  I was really thrilled to hear my midwife tell me all of that, especially since I have always battled with my hypoglycemia and iron levels.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Sunday makes 3rd Trimester,. I'm starting to get nervous.
 



Attached Files:







Image248.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Christie2011

That's a beautiful bump!


----------



## No Doubt

Love the bump Nat!


----------



## almosthere

Nat-beautiful bump! Glad to hear your test came back normal!

Getting-bummer you are still in the hospital yet another night-hope tomorrow will be the day they say, "GO HOME!" LOL

MissA-sorry to hear you are still having to deal with this smoking issue-hope it gets resolved for good this time! 

Here is a bump pic from tonight after my belated valentine dinner feast....feeling HUGE! LOL And some scan pics as promised! I put 2 of the 3D ones which I did not even expect to get! One has babies foot by his mouth, his big toe a bit bent like he is trying to get it close enough to his big lips to suck on it! Got daddys lips and my small round head!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Bump pics! 007.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3









Bump pics! 008.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









scan 002.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2









scan 001.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NatalieBelle

Almost- your bump & baby boy are both looking fantastic


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the bump pics ladies they are gorgeous and love the scans to.x

Will post a pic later.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - great news that baby is still hanging in and your cervix is closed :thumbup: Is there a reason they think the tightenings are more than just BH? More regular/stronger? Delighted DH has arrived for the weekend, it must be so tough to be in hospital so far from home... Hang in there, ye're all doing well! :hugs: (PS all the Winnie the Pooh stuff sounds lovely!!:D)

Nat - yay, congrats on your test results!!! Bet that was a relief! Your bump pic is fab, very artistic!!! 

Almost - great bump too!!! And lovely pics of your flexible little man!!! 

Afm, haven't got up to go to the bathroom yet so don't know if there was any spotting overnight but by the time I went to sleep last night I'd had none since yesterday afternoon so I'm hopeful! Fx'd! Also, slept waaaay better on my own pillow!!! :sleep:


----------



## No Doubt

Cute bump and baby pics almost! I love how he's trying to eat his toe! Its amazing what they do in there, soon they won't have any room to do anything, but get squished, then they'll be here!

Hope there's no more spotting broody, glad you slept better last night!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Anyone get so thirsty during the night that all your dreams are about trying to drink water but not being able to get rid of your dry mouth? I keep a bottle by my bed, but these dreams are getting crazy!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lol at your dreams Walker! I do get quite a dry mouth during the night but it hasn't been affecting my dreams!

So, I've been sent home from hospital :D Still spotting a small bit but they've checked everything out and all seems fine so they were happy for me to go home because I live so nearby. I'm to take the week off work to relax, not on bed rest but must just take it easy. Back up to the hospital Tuesday week for check-up...


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you got to home hun! And I think the rest is a good idea. Never refuse and opportunity to rest, lol.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-the foot and toe pic cracks me and dh up! loll

I have been worried lately as hardly feel baby moving and/or kicking around in there....anyone else notice a slowing in movements?

Broody-so glad you are home! Enjoy your week off from work! Rest up.

Walker-I am SO thirsty when I wake up but too lazy to get up for water. It does not effect my dreams either...although I had a crazy sex dream last night ahhaha!!


----------



## No Doubt

I felt like I had a slowing last week, but then the weekend came and he's been full force ever since. I think they tire themselves out to be honest and then rest up in there. I'm sure he's fine!


----------



## almosthere

I hope so nodoubt! I mean the scan showed all was fine on Tuesday-but of course I still worry....always a worrying mama already!


----------



## No Doubt

I've already accepted that the worrying is never gonna stop, lol. Its what we do...embrace it, cause its not going anywhere, lol.


----------



## almosthere

hehe agreed!


----------



## GettingBroody

I've had the opposite Almost - felt a big increase in movement the last few days. I'm sure that's just because I've been doing so much resting though that baby isn't being rocked to sleep by my movements and also I was probably far more tuned in to every single little movement over the last few days too... I'm sure there's nothing for you to worry about though, your little fella is probably just having a lazy day! Just keep an eye on it and if you are worried give the midwives a ring just to be safe?


----------



## Christie2011

I had about week where I felt little movement. Now Leo seems to have his restless moments and I can feel him tumbling around. Feels like he's trying to make more room again to grow. I think I feel him more during his growth spurts and less otherwise.

I had a bunch of weird dreams this week. Not about dry mouth, but about anacondas, then a crazy race I participated in, then a wild/angry ocean that threatened the path of another race. I know I had a weird one about LO arrival, but I can't remember the details now.


----------



## raelynn

I've had the same. Very little movement from our little girl over this last week. My stomach has been really tight over the last day or so and now she's wriggling and kicking frequently again. I'm thinking the growth spurt theory for me as well.

Double digits in days left today! So excited!


----------



## No Doubt

Dougie digits today! And according to my preg tracker month #7 had just begun! Things are about to start moving really fast. This is the last week of 2nd tri for me, I have an appt on 3/5 which I will also have the glucose test done at, then on 4/6 is my shower, and I'm trying to get a 3d u/s on 4/5 to surprise my mil. On 4/6 while she is still in town I want to go shopping and get everything else left on the registry and we get 10% off everything on the registry at babiesrus and amazon.com. Hopefully she's up for it, but I think she will enjoy shopping for Virtue. She said she went our the other day with a friend and didn't go to the baby section, wo she gas to go back so she go to the baby section, lol. I said "I thought you said you weren't gonna shop like that now that you've got your taxes back." She said "I told a fib" lol. Knew that was coming.

Its getting harder to hide his name from everyone. I slipped up at work, but I don't think the guy caught on. Hubbs slipped up on the phone with his mom, but cut himself off mid name. Just a few more months now and I'll be holding my little summer sensation!


----------



## almosthere

yay for double digis nodoubt! Actually-looks like lots of us are in the "final countdown" as I like to call it once hitting the double digits lol.

afm, woke up with a horrid headache (very possible that it is stress related) but I also feel naseaus so of course i am worried I might have another stomach bug comming later today or tomorrow as those are the symptoms I got prior to my last bug..so fx that doesnt get me again!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay for double digits NoDoubt!!! Have just noticed I'm in double digits tomor :D Sounds like you have a busy time ahead! Is there a reason ye're keeping Virtue's name a secret til he's here?

Almost - really hope your headache is just a headache and not the start of anything else... My headaches are almost always related to muscle tension in my neck - maybe a bit of a massage might help?


----------



## No Doubt

Hope the headache goes and it's not something leading up to a bigger something Almost! Rest and relaxation today young lady! Lol.

Hubby wants to keep the name a secret. I wanted the sex to be a secret when I was team yellow so no one would tell me, but hubbs thought it was supposed to be a secret period. I slipped and let it come out and a million people were asking so that's no longer a secret obviously. But he wants to keep something a secret and obviously the only thing left is the name. Plus with a bunch of people preggo right now it seems, I don't want anyone to take it. I don't think they would cause it's so rare and I don't think many will like it, or it won't have the same meaning to them as it does to us obviously, but just in case.

How are you doing broody? Any more spotting?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys,
just a quick note to say that I am leaving on my little trip tomorrow first thing, so I will talk to you all next weekend:flower:
Can't think of a better time to go as I am now the ememy to my inlaws and still being ignored - oh well.
Best wishes to my hospital bed ridden buddies two and broody. I hope that your lo's do well this week.


----------



## No Doubt

Blah, forget about them missA. Enjoy your trip hun!


----------



## Christie2011

Gosh my LO is getting so big. Today he decided to stick a limb out to the point where I could feel the shape, my guess is it was a foot. It took a little pushing on him to get it back in. If I hadn't been in the car, it would have been cool to see if I could have actually have seen the shape.


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA - I hope that you have a great trip. Leave all the worries behind and enjoy yourself.

Christie - I have been feeling the same, it's so great to feel and I even feel his head moving around. We will soon start feeling even more

Been here a week and a half now and baby doing well, doc still don't see me getting pass 28 weeks but I have made it this far so who knows. Bump has gotten bigger yet not a single ounce of weight gained and was told not to worry to much about just yet but am so blocked up that by the time I do go to the toilet then it will prob be a weight loss.. Meh who knows. 

How was everyone weekend? Hope that other has been enjoyable for you all


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-well I threw up twice this afternoon and had very soft stool-almost diahreah...once before throwing up and once after...I did have keilbasa that dh cookedi n a fryingpan last night-it sat for 2 hours before i had some which i just recooked in the same pan. I am FREAKING out that it might be listeria bc it can cause stillbirth, so I am tossing and turning about if I should call on call dr. tonight or just my reg. dr tomorrow.I havent thrown up since the two times in the afternoon and have kept food down but i have continuous stomach pains the kind that you get before throwing up....baby is moving which is a good sign i hope...


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Nodoubt - thanks:) I'm sure they will get over it once baby is here and if not it's their loss.

Two - glad to hear you and baby are doing well :)

Almost - Reading about listeriosis says it shows up 2 - 30 days after injesting the food. I think it might be too early for it to be that? I would call your OB in the morning to be safe.


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost maybe baby is not in agreeance with what you ate or has given you a off tummy. I hope you feel better soon, missA is right listera does take that long to show signs but it still never stops you from worry


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - enjoy your hols! Have a fantastic (& stress free!) time!

Two - you're nearly at 26 weeks!! Your lo is proving the drs wrong everyday - hope he keeps it up!!

Almost - so sorry you're feeling rotten. Unless it was very warm then I'd say reheating only 2 hours later shouldn't be dangerous... Maybe baby just doesn't like spices?! Hopefully you feel better today, if not definitely give the dr a ring for some peace of mind :hugs:

Christie - that is very cute! My lo has been oblique for a good few days with the head way down in pelvis but I can very clearly feel his/her little bum up near my ribs! Funny!

Afm, double digits today :dance: and no spotting since yesterday morning :thumbup: (and that wasn't even really spotting - just pale brown staining...) Looking forward to my week of relaxation! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Christie so cute about your LO. I can't wait to see body parts!

Two glad baby is still hanging on in there. Such a strong fighter he is!

Almost I agree with the other ladies, I don't think it would have set in so soon. Plus you said your weren't feeling well when you woke up so it could just be that. Hope you feel better soon though!

Broody, glad things are still going well. Take advantage if the r&r! And yay for double digits!


----------



## almosthere

It must have just been morning sickness or a quick odd stomach virus?! I did call my ob as I was so worried and she eased my mind saying I am okay as long as no temp! I woke up with a headache today too...hmmm

yay for double digits broody!

two-glad baby is still safe and sound in there!

christie that is so neat-I also cant wait to see a foot or a hand mark!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I felt horribly sick to my stomach yesterday morning as well. I decided it was because I hadn't had any protein yet and the house got a little to warm. I was glad that it passed later in the day.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Anyone else getting hot and dry eyes lately?


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you are feeling better Nat.

No hot/dry eyes here walker. But I have recently noticed that my skin is ridiculously dry, even for winter, and it's been warmer lately.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Me and my lo took a road trip yesterday. See my DH goes to school and work two hours away so lately we just see each other on the weekend. I didn't think he was going to get to make it down, so I didn't tell him I was going to come up with groceries and surprise him at work. I was just late enough that I missed him leaving work and he was headed down to see me. I don't have a phone so I had to go to his friends house and call him 4 times before he lost service. Hahah I surprised him alright  I'm not very good at surprises never have. I'm just lucky I caught him before he drove all the way home with out me 

I think Isaac could tell I was excited because he was kicking and going nuts the whole way there and back hehe


----------



## No Doubt

LOL Nat, glad you caught him, and so cute about Isaac.

I forgot to mention that I got my 3d u/s scheduled for April 5 at 10:30. So excited about that! I'm really excited about surprising my mil! She's gonna cry her eyes out, she cried just looking at the baby clothes we bought, lol.


----------



## almosthere

yay for scheduling your US nodubt-3d right?!

nat-sorry to hear you were under the weather as well yesterday

walker-no heat flashed or dry eyes here either! Perhaps try some eye drops?

AFM feeling much better today-did go to work as I assumed it was MS...tonight I have officially applied for a mortgage and am SO excited...in 2 more weeks I will know if the house is officially mine or not and will be able to set exact closing dates!!! Condo will be officially sold as well hopefully on Sunday! Let's just hope baby does not come a month early!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Almost- You as well, glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## Christie2011

Good morning all. I'm not sure if its the pregnancy or just me, but I haven't been sleeping well lately. It's not as if I'm uncomfortable, but just restless I suppose. Makes for a really groggy person in the morning.

Leo seems to be resting up the last two days, not much movement. I'm guessing he'll pick up again in a week. Or so I'm hoping that is his pattern, we'll see.

I haven't had a little bit of dry eye, but mostly when I'm tired. My nose on the other hand has been more dry than it usually is in the Winter. Also it seems that every time I blow my nose there is either fresh blood or dry blood. I'm assuming that has to do with all the extra blood swelling our veins for now. I haven't had any runny bloody noses so I haven't worried about it at all.


----------



## snowflakes120

I have lots of catching up to do! Been so busy lately! T-10 days til I fly home for my showers! My winter coat is barely fitting me - Spring needs to come like now but today it's raining cats and dogs so I don't think it will be soon. My stupid cold is just about gone. Glucose test is in 1 week. Baby Boy was soooooo super busy last night. Couldn't believe the amount of kicks and how hard they were. Baby bump getting bigger. 3rd tri is literally right around the corner! Holy cow!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yeah, my tissues usually have some blood on them too. I'm drying out!!

On a better note, my husband today told me he wanted to plan a 30th birthday brunch outing for me next month. So sweet - makes me want to take back all the complaining I did last week!!


----------



## No Doubt

See men have their moments. That's sweet!


----------



## teenmommy15

im due June 18 with a baby girl


----------



## NatalieBelle

I got a humidifier because I started having nose bleeds, and my skin was really drying out at night. Heating with a wood burning furnace doesn't help the fact.


----------



## No Doubt

I should try the humidifier cause I'm feeling really dry. I have eczema already and drying out this much more doesn't help. I took a bath in Johnson & Johnson baby oil a couple weeks back and that helped so maybe I'll do that too soon.


----------



## almosthere

Everyday I have blood after blowing my nose-yick! the dryness stinks-but hey as long as no bloody noses I am not complainig! I did get a horrid one after landing from a 10 hour flight, but after that, only 1 small bleed.


----------



## raelynn

I've been having nosebleeds too. We pulled out the humidifier and it seems to help with the dryness


----------



## teenmommy15

Ive been having nosebleeds also. The humidifier seems to be working well and i use vix which helps .


----------



## Christie2011

I've gotten a humidifier for my son, but not myself yet. LO always come first huh? :)

I'm just hoping for an early Spring at this point. Should start to get here within the next month. It will be a good thing if it does before I grow out of my winter coat. It's being stretched so now you even see my bump with my coat on!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Scheduled my 1-hour glucose test for Saturday. How has it gone for those of you who've had it already? I don't normally drink anything sugary, so I have a feeling I'm going to crash something fierce, which is why I scheduled it for the weekend - I can come home and nap!


----------



## Christie2011

Mine is Saturday too 10:30am. I was told not to eat at least one hour before the test. Just hoping my 4 month old can handle hanging out with me for an hour in the waiting room.

I spent a few minutes today at work just watching my LO rolling around. It's so neat to be able to actually see the movement now.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I did the same thing yesterday! 

I was told that eating before the one-hour test is fine, but I'll probably just have a banana or something small before, and then go out for breakfast with the hubs afterward.


----------



## No Doubt

Mine is Tuesday at 2:30 so I have to eat before, but I'm not eating anything sugary and this week I've upped my fruit and veggie intake. Is that cheating, lol. Anywho, I sprayed myself down with some baby oil this morning to let it soak into my skin and it's really helped with the dry skin, so I'll keep doing that a couple times a week. My skin drinks lotion like no other so that's not cutting it anymore.

I want spring to hurry up and get here too. I've been wearing the same 5 or 6 things for months now and am ready to change it up to my dresses. I have a lot from when I was heavier that should work now with my bump. People at my job keep telling me they can't wait to see me in my dresses cause they think it will be so cute with my bump. I just can't wait to wear something different and get the added comfort, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I have the same wardrobe of about 5 or 6 shirts and 3 pants I can wear to work right now. I too can't wait for dress weather.


----------



## No Doubt

The possibility of me staying home became more real. My friend told her friend that has two kids about me and she said if I am staying home to let her know as the lady that's currently watching her kids is a nut and she lives farther out than she would like to travel. We just live up the street from her. She was really interested. So if hubbs took that part time job and I stayed home and earned money from watching her kids, we could definitely make up most of if not all of my salary. I told hubbs that I seriously wanted to talk about that. He basically has that job, he's just waiting on confirmation of the salary and then I will need to talk to this lady and her hubbs, and check on the insurance at my hubbs job. This could really be a possibility for me!


----------



## raelynn

I heard that eating a protein rich meal before the glucose test is a good idea too because protein helps you to better metabolize sugar. I have a feeling I'm going to need all the help I can get since I already have insulin resistance issues from having PCOS. Really would rather not have to do the 3 hour test


----------



## Christie2011

I was told to reduce my intake of starchy foods like breads, pasta and potatoes as those starches turn into glucose which is stored longer(?) in your system.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Sweetest thing ever happened today !! I was in a GED class from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. today. I didn&#8217;t really get the time or privacy to talk to my baby boy the whole time I was in there, because of this he didn&#8217;t really do much squirming around. Well on the way home I start talking to him and finally paying attention to my belly so what happens?!? All of a sudden looks like my belly has a whole bunch of waves in it, he has been dragging his little hands around my lower belly ever since  My sweet baby boy missed Mamma&#8217;s voice!


----------



## almosthere

I am so jealous you ladies only have to take a 1 hour....I guess my doctor automatically requires the full 2 hours test....not looking forward to it at all!


----------



## NatalieBelle

My test was the two hour test. But it wasn't bad.


----------



## No Doubt

So cute Nat!

I've had the 3 hour test a couple times and it sucks. I was supposed to have that again per my Endo, but then my on thought it was overkill and said I could change it if I want to the one hour test, so I did. Hopefully all of that will be normal.


----------



## almosthere

Glad to hear nat! So it sounds like there is a 1, 2, AND 3 hour....oy vey! lol

Happy 27 weeks to me and I believe you are my dd buddy sno-so happy 27 weeks to you too! =)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for 27 weeks ladies!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I love when I can work from home, because then when my back starts hurting I can lay with a heating pad and my feet up, but still check my email and stay connected! Oh, and I can take a nap if I need to haha.


----------



## snowflakes120

My office has everyone do a 1 hr test. If you fail that you do a 3 hr. I am going to _try_ not to eat any sugars this weekend as my test is Tuesday AM.

Good deal No Doubt about staying home.

Have to admit that I am a huge clothes horse. I love clothes - always have, always will. So I have wayyy too much Maternity clothes. Hehe. 

Yeah for us 27 weeks Almost! We are Rutabagas this week!! 2 of my books/apps say we are now in 3rd tri - I for some reason thought it was next week!! Yippeeee!! 2/3rds of the way done!! Gonna be here before we know it!!


----------



## Christie2011

My midwife told me 28 weeks for 3rd tri. But I guess since you technically just finished up a full 27 weeks, I can see how the books would consider now the start.

I am a totally clothes whore. But due to budget tightness with all the adoption expenses recently I've had to control my maternity spending and the fact that I'll have to pay for child care for 2 infants....Oy! I've had to tight up the clothing budget in prep for that monthly bill.


----------



## No Doubt

My preg tracker says 27 weeks is third tri too.

I just refused to buy too many maternity clothes seeing how we can only where then for so long. A friend of mine gave me hers, but they're a bit big. I was hoping third tri would work better for them, but it's not looking like it. I'll wear the pants around the house though cause they are comfy. I where some of the shirts to work cause I'm chesty and they have a tie so I can tighten them so nothing is hanging out.

I'm starting to wonder if I'll get my body back, lol. I sure do hope so. I'm probably gonna turn into a workout freak as soon as the doc says ok, lol.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I mostly got hand me downs and Christmas gifts as far as maternity clothes. I think I only bought two shirts! I do want to buy a pair of comfy maternity jeans, though.


----------



## Christie2011

Quiet in here today. With my glucose test tomorrow, I'm dying for an ice cream sundae right now :)


----------



## lilbabywalker

What you eat the day before the test shouldn't affect it, from what I've read. The morning of, though, stick to proteins and veggies. It's really just about how your body processes sugar, and the sugar you have today will already have been processed, I believe.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear that walker cause I started to worry about that peice of cake I just had, lol.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Haha. I'd say they aren't judging your diet, but how your body processes sugar. I doubt it really matters what you eat ahead of time, it wouldn't change your body's way of processing it. Right? I'm not a doc though.


----------



## Christie2011

I think your right Walker and it's too late to do anything about it now. My midwife told me 6 weeks ago or so to change my diet to help prevent gestational diabetes. So I basically should have been training my body to not produce so much insulin whenever it encounters glucose. Not sure I did so well in that area, but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope we all do great on the GD tests!

I woke up today multiple times with my hand being numb. If I was laying on my left side then my right hand was asleep - If I was laying on my right then my left hand was asleep. So weird. I plan to bring it up to the OBGYN on Tues. Anyone have this weird thing going on at all?


----------



## almosthere

I am soooo hungry....waiting to start my test the hospital is PACKED totally stinks...waiting for blood draw then I think I have to drink the sweet stuff lol GL with your GD tests today too ladies!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey Snowflake! I haven't had that exact problem but I've had a good few dead legs if I cross them at a certain angle. I googled it and apparently numbness in hands and legs/feet is very common at this stage. Don't remember if there was any explanation given...

Good luck with all the gd tests girls! Here we only have to do one if there are signs that point to gd. They haven't mentioned it to me yet - hopefully they won't! 

Kept spotting (but just brown) on and off all week so have decided to stay off work til after the hospital check up on Tues. (I was supposed to go back on Monday) There was a fingernail sized bit of clotted brown on Thursday night (tmi!:blush:) and virtually nothing since then...so I'm hopeful that that's the end of it! Right now I've awful gas pain (at least I hope that's what it is!) - eugh, fx'd it eases soon!


----------



## No Doubt

GL on your tests ladies!

I get the numbing but only if I'm on that side and only in my hands. My shoulders get achy too.

Gosh broody if it's not one thing its another. I hope it all eases off for you soon. Smart move on staying home until after the checkup.

Has anyone heard from two or jess?


----------



## NatalieBelle

Anyone heard from Twoaredue? I really have been thinking about her and her lo, hoping everything is still going smoothly.


----------



## GettingBroody

No, nothing :nope: I've been thinking about Jess too... I hope they're both ok and that their lo's are still hanging in there...


----------



## Christie2011

Back from my test. Had to gulp down an 8oz orange drink, kind of tasted like a non carbonated orange soda. I got slightly lightheaded, nothing that concerned me really. I was more concerned with occupying my 4 month old for the hour and half we were at the clinic.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Test was fine. Drink tasted kind of like that mcDonald's orange drink I used to get when I was a kid. The only thing that sucked was the blood draw - had to get poked a few times, and it hurt! I don't think this nurse was as good as the others I've had. C'est la vie!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you ladies tests went ok.


----------



## teenmommy15

hey can you update mine im due June 18th with a baby girl


----------



## almosthere

I hope Jess is okay too!

AFM-SUPER busy day...my test lasted 3 hours since I waited basically 45 mins before I even got started at the hospital since it was so busy-there were lots of pregnant ladies taking the same test as me! The drink tasted like flat orange soda to me-and of course I had to chug the WARM one since the other ladies go the cold ones LOL and had 5 mins to do it-not cold, no ice-but it still wasnt bad at all! Blood was drawn prior to test, after an hour, and then another hour wait til my third blood draw. Hoping to hear only good news at my prenatal apt. wednesday AM. GL to all you lovely ladies with your results too! =)


----------



## GettingBroody

teenmommy15 said:


> hey can you update mine im due June 18th with a baby girl

:hi: I've added you to the front page :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Glad everyone's GD tests went well, fx'd for good results all round!


----------



## snowflakes120

I do mine on Tuesday. Thanks for the heads up on the drink tasting like flat orange pop and I totally remember the McDonald's orange drink too!


----------



## lilbabywalker

What kind of exercise are y'all getting? I walk a half hour every work day (I have to, because it's a 15 minute walk to and from where we park the car - yay, working downtown!) and recently have been playing Wii Walk It Out. I did an hour today, and burned 265 calories. Small change compared to my pre-pregnancy workouts, but I think that anything is great for a pregnant lady! I did do my elliptical once several weeks ago, but it was definitely tougher and I'm trying to be gentle because of my low blood counts. All too easy to get out of breath these days!


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, up until my spotting I was doing a good bit - walking the dogs 4 times a week (bout an hour and half walk), yoga for half an hour 2-3 times a week and swimming (about 30 lengths) 2-3 times a week.... Was feeling really fit and healthy. Haven't done anything since I was in hospital obviously and am missing it now! Going to ask them about it when I go back on Tuesday. Really hope they don't tell me I have to take it easy for the next 3 months :nope: (although I will definitely do whatever they advise to make sure this baby stays safe and healthy!)


----------



## No Doubt

I have my test Tuesday too...not looking forward to it, lol.

I bought the what to expect when expecting workout dvd and it has 6 ten min segments, 3 cardio, 2 toning, 1 stretch. I try to do it as much as possible, but I've been busy with work the past couple weeks. But I said I would do it at least 3 times a week and just mix and match. When the weather finally breaks and warms up a bit I will get back to walking with my dog as well. I also walk at lot at work believe it or not. I feel like I'm always up and down that hallway for something.


----------



## Christie2011

I get most of my exercise walking to from car at work and up/down the 3 flights of stairs there one to 2 times a day and playing and taking care of my 4 month old. Today though, I took him mall walking since he's been fussy and won't nap. It calmed him down, but he still hasn't napped. Now I have indigestion type cramping (or at least I'm hoping that's all it is). The walk took me longer than it used to a month ago. Used to be 4.5 times around the mall for a hour walk. Today 3 laps took me 50 mins.

My back is also starting to bother me with all the lifting of my little man.


----------



## raelynn

Hubby and I walk our dogs almost every day together. I can say I definitely get winded a lot easier lately and my hips and back start hurting near the end. It still feels good to get some exercise in though despite it being more difficult to move around.


----------



## snowflakes120

I am currently getting all my exercise from all the shopping I have been doing.!!! :haha:

But seriously, daylight savings starts this upcoming weekend. So it will be lighter out now when I get home from work and I plan to walk the dog then and try to get more exercise. Now we just need Spring to come. It is March people and I live the Southeast!! It is supposed to be warmer!! SOO hating this cold weather :coffee:

Excited to fly home to NY on Thursday for my showers this weekend!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilbabywalker

Try living in Pittsburgh! :)

Today is the first day of the third trimester for me! Woohoo!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm with walker, Pittsburgh is the pits right now. I want warm weather too.

According to my preg tracker, today is the first day of third tri for me, so happy third tri to everyone, lol.


----------



## snowflakes120

I grew up my entire life in Buffalo, NY - which is lake effect snow and cold temps heaven!! ;) Weather was one of the main reasons we moved - big decision factor right there!!! It's where I have to go this weekend for my showers!! Bummer deal!!

Yeah for 3rd tri No Doubt!!


----------



## Christie2011

Snow, I grew up in the lake effect belt as well and that's the same reason as to why I moved. Though I only made it as far South as MD. It should at least start warming up by the end of the month. I'm soooo looking forward to that.

Good luck at your showers. My mom wants me to go to NY for Easter, but I told her I wasn't driving 7 hours there and back 31 weeks pregnant. I heard swelling can be bad at that point sitting for so long, so stopping to get up and about will make the trip even longer.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I live in WNY and I can tell you girls that it sure is cold here today! It does make it hard to get out. My friend and I usually try to go for a 40 min walk at least 3 times a week. It was nice to get some sun and fresh air last week in FL. Travelling was the worst at 6mos pregnant. On the way down there was a 2 hour delay in the plane before we took off. On the way back a 4 hour delay in the airport with a closed snack bar and no vending machine. It was almost too small and crowded to walk around in. I had to get full pat downs in security because I opted out of the x-ray scanner. At least I got to do some swimming and walking there. Now that I have a maternity swimsuit I might go do some silver sneakers in the pool at the YMCA. I have that DVD, but I don't do it as often as I should. 

Has anyone heard from Two??


----------



## No Doubt

Still haven't heard anything from two...or jess for that matter. Hope everything is ok.

I moved from NC to MN when I was 16. My mom got remarried, so even though it sucks right now in Pittsburgh, I'm still grateful it's not MN. No thank you 30 below, lol.

Traveling at this point is certainly out of the question, although I've opted out of traveling the entire pregnancy, lol. Going potty every 10 mins never let up for me and I wasn't going to be stuck in a car or on a plane having to go like that all the time.

Glad you enjoyed yourself MissA!


----------



## snowflakes120

I find it so crazy that a good bit of us are WNY'ers and WPA'ers!

Very true Christie. End of this month things should def get warmer! I told my mom that there was no way I was driving home for showers and I said I didn't want to fly in my 3rd trimester at all so that is why my showers are so early. My friend works for a medical supply company and hooked me up with some free compression socks to wear on the plane to help with swelling (if I get any) and such. They are so sexy - I know y'all are jealous!! Haha!

Miss A - I wish two would check in. Glad that you had fun in FL just not the flying part and lack of snacky food at the airport - that sucks!! Swimming sounds so nice right now. I looked into a prenatal water aerobics class here and couldn't find one. As for flying, I am hoping for the best. I have direct non-stop flights both ways (only like a 1hr45min) so I am hoping that I shouldn't have any issues with delays and such. Pat downs are the worst. We flew home in Oct when I was just a few weeks PG and refused the machine then and plan to refuse it again.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Snow - Just make sure to pack some snacks for the plane and get up and walk to the bathroom if you can even just to walk. My OB said that the regular water areobics classes are fine to take because they are geared towards seniors, so they wont have you doing anything hard. 
I wish two would check in too.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Baby shower this weekend, and housing appointment Wednesday. I am ready for a week of boring dull nothing. Next week is a full schedule as well. Maybe the week after next will be a week of calm? Ahhh I hope. 

Hows everyone doing?

I've been stretching and growing, had a small depressive stage yesterday. Kyle was a trooper for dealing with me last night while I was in my pity party -_- which now I would have slapped myself for if I would have realized how pathetic I was being. Aside from that heading on week 30. Goodness how the time has flown, just 8 more weeks till full term! Hopefully baby boy decides he is to excited to wait for 40 weeks to come


----------



## No Doubt

We all have pity parties for ourselves. I had one earlier today at work...my coworker just walked away, lol. What is full term, 37 weeks? So close and yet so far away. I can't wait til 30 weeks, that's next milestone.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm considering 28 weeks, the start of my third tri, then 32 weeks will be my next milestone. At 32 weeks my midwife said that they would not actively try to stop labor. Which scares me a little since I feel it's still too early at that point. I'll probably try to take it easy for the 4 weeks that follow that.

I think they do consider 37 weeks as full term. I'd be good to go any time after 36 weeks.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies how is everyone.

Sorry have had to slow right down on my internet on my ph as I'm well over my limit and it's getting expensive.
Doc are surprised I am still pregnant and I have pretty much given up on listening to them, I was going to get to go to my home hospital at 28 weeks but they are saying prob won't be able to till about 30 weeks. Huff!! Bordem is driving me mad and have my up and down days but am happy lo is doing so well.

Hope that you are all well and your Los are doing great.x


----------



## Christie2011

So good to hear from you two. Glad LO is still hanging in there. Bummer you can't go back to your home hospital until 30 weeks. Must be hard on both you and your DH to have to spend so much time apart.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Two- Oh such a relief to hear from you! I'm glad to hear everything is going well. Almost done with week 26! Congrats! This is just amazing to hear that your lo is still hanging in there and cooking away!  Keep it up you two !


----------



## almosthere

Yay for still pregnant and well along with your little boy Twordue! 

Hoping all are well-I am just stressed dealing with trying to get my mortgage all settled-I just want to hear or read the words: YOU GOT THE LOAN! So that I can just start packing and have my closing date officialized....

Pregnancy wise...good! Wishing my son would give mommy more, harder kicks like I used to get....I miss them! Must be lacking the feeling due to the change of position...he is so low now!


----------



## almosthere

And wow can't believe baby showers are coming up already! Mine is being done later than usual due to my moving end of this month/beg of april...so my shower won't be until end of april!


----------



## teenmommy15

mines beginning of May


----------



## raelynn

My shower won't be until late April/early May too. We had our first childbirth class this weekend. Learned about relaxing breathing and how to manage the (long) non-active part of labor. They told us there that 37 weeks is full term too. Seems like it'll be here before we know it.


----------



## teenmommy15

yeah im hoping for May 11th to be my baby shower when are you due?


----------



## raelynn

I'm due June 2 but we only have 2 available Saturdays for the shower. Hoping if we end up with the May date we'll have enough time to get the things we still need after the shower.


----------



## teenmommy15

Same here i dont want to do it to late and stress about buying a whole bunch of stuff i didn't get. Oh im due June 18 with a baby girl  congratulations!


----------



## GettingBroody

So good to hear from you Two!! Delighted to hear that your little man is still proving those doctors wrong! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Two so glad you and your lo are still doing well!

Almost, this is the hardest part of getting a home. I home it all works out soon, but try not to stress, it will all fall into place.

My shower is on April 6th. Can't wait! I'm just having it at home. Kind of surprised by the amount of people that said they are coming. Didn't expect that at all.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I have a shower on April 6 too! Then one at the end of the month.


----------



## GettingBroody

All looking good at hospital apt today. Consultant was very happy with baby's movement and size. He said the placenta is perfectly safe and the fluid around the baby looks good. Back to work tomor growlmad:!!!!) and no need to take it easy regarding swimming, walking etc so yay!


----------



## almosthere

ooo yay for some of you starting birthing classes already, woohoo!!! We are all getting sooo close to meeting our babies! MY first class is a 2 hour breastfeeding course which dh is hesitant about going to bc he thinks no guys will go, but it said couples in the sign up! so anyway, that is next month, then beg. of may is my birthing class! SO excited for ittt =)


----------



## GettingBroody

Can't remember when my classes are - sometime in April I think, must check!! Haven't booked my bf class yet - really need to give them a ring...:telephone:

One thing I totally forgot to ask the consultant (I really must start writing stuff down!!!) - just yesterday when I got up from the couch I felt a pain in my pubic bone (or is it pelvic bone?!) Anyway, when I walk it feels a bit like it's bruised (like when you're younger and fall off the saddle of a bike onto the crossbar - ow!!!!) It's not very bad, just a big niggling. Anybody else have that? Any tips? Kicking myself for not asking the dr - I thought of it as I was following him into the room and then of course he did the scan and I forgot all about it til I was back in the car!!:dohh:


----------



## Christie2011

I've been putting of registering with the hospital. My midwife told me to do that back in January. I took one look at the amount of paperwork they wanted me to fill out and decided that I'd do it later. Now I just keep forgetting to go back and actually fill it out.

Actually I still don't know where the hospital is :blush:. I've only been to two hospitals around here, the one my sister delivered at and I know I don't want to go there, it's too far and they almost killed here during her c-sect. And the other is downtown Baltimore, I don't want to go there either. So I choose one that has a good reputation and is about 15 mins away. I've just never been there.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I get my nursery set today. I am so stoked!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Ow ow ow, I have the worst gas right now, like I need to burp. My upper back is KILLING ME! I'm trying to drink some pop (which I never do) to get myself to burp but OOOOW.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Christie - you better get on that! Lots of times you can get the registration paperwork online and mail it in. You could always just google map it, so you have a better idea of where it is without going there? I am going to tour my hospital on the 23rd when we go for that class.

I did my glucose test today. I just had to go in 2 hours after eating for a blood draw. No drink I guess.

Natalie - post us a pic when you get it together :)

Two - so glad you are alright and your baby is still where he needs to be. I agree - I wouldn't listen to the doctors either. I am hoping you make it to 30 weeks and get to go home :)


----------



## snowflakes120

So happy to hear from you Two. I know you have a strong boy in there and he is going to show them all up!!

Glucose test went well. Wasn't bad at all. I got a fruit punch drink. Should hear by the end of the week if I failed or whatever. Really not worried about it at all. Bump is measuring spot on 27 weeks. HB was 154. Blood pressure was good as well. 

Broody - I heard of other girls having what it sounds like you have. They say it feels it like they have been riding a bike all day long. 

I'm not going to do Birthing classes as all my mommy friends said they are a waste of time and money and that the nurses will just tell you what to do anyways. Going to do a Breastfeeding, 1st time parents and a Budgeting for Baby classes instead. None of mine start til next month as the hospital wants you to take them during your 3rd tri and they don't exactly offer them but once a month!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I will! I told Kyle it was going to take everything I have not to set it all up with out him. Apparently he doesn't have much faith in my building skills because he told me I'd need his help anyways. -_- Men, why can't they just accept that women can read directions and CAN INDEED PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER. Sigh


----------



## Christie2011

OK, after google mapping it, I now know where the hospital is. You can get to the parking lot from the parking lot of where my mw apts are! Now I just need to remember to print the registration paperwork when I get home.


----------



## snowflakes120

Have fun Natalie! I let hubby do the crib - and I just helped hold it and stuff. I was so excited to see it in the room!! The dressers were already assembled so that was easy! 

I was able to register online Christie. I'd check it out. Maybe they have an online registration form. It was way easier than filling out the forms!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Here's a question - is anyone going to bank their cord blood??


----------



## lilbabywalker

It seems reeeeeally expensive . . .


----------



## MissAnnabelle

How much is it? I just keep seeing ads for it - I have never heard any pricing.

Has anyone else been getting spells where they get really hot and dizzy? I had on at the airport and another today at the grocery store. I was waiting in a line that got delayd, but I couldn't move because all of my stuff was on the conveyor and then I got really hot and dizzy and the manager and cashier made me go sit on a bench while they moved my stuff to another register and cashed me out while I was sitting on this bench. It was pretty embarassing. This old guy came up to me and he was like oh - you look like me (his face was all red) he said that's what happens to him when his sugar gets low. I hope I don't have a sugar problem? =/


----------



## lilbabywalker

Hmmmm - not sure. I do get dizzy once in awhile, but my blood counts are low. Maybe it's that?

Speaking of, I just got a call from the hematologist. The Midwife Center called them after getting my glucose results because my hemoglobin had dropped to 7.8. I have to see the hematologist now on the 18th to be tested again and talk about getting a transfusion. I guess if this is what I need to do to make sure my little guy&#8217;s getting what he needs, I&#8217;ll do it! And maybe getting a transfusion this early would mean being able to deliver at the birth center. Hopefully . . .


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - dizziness could be a sign of low blood sugar but it could also be lots of other things... I would mention it at your next appointment if it's still happening.

Walker - have they already tried iron supplements?


----------



## No Doubt

Ok everyone, had my doctor's appt and everything went pretty good. They did say that they found ketones in my urine which is a sign of dehydration, so they said to drink more water...even though I drink a gallon a day, lol. I said fine, whatever, lol. Other than that everything is good. My belly is measuring at 27 weeks, right on track and they said that I had only gained 18lbs which is right where I should be! Thank goodness for that, I've been too afraid to ask about my weight. So that leaves me 7lbs for my pregnancy weight gain in third tri. I want to stay under 25.

Had the glucose tolerance as well. The drink made me gag, then it felt like it was sitting in my throat, but luckily my checkup took up most of the hour so I didn't have to think about it. The needle hurt, but I hate needles. The nurse thought I was nuts cause as soon as she pulled my arm down, she saw one of my tattoos, and couldn't believe I was afraid of needles, lol. Spine abifida test was within normal range...they didn't have this last time cause the lab didn't send it over. I have to have another u/s around 30 weeks cause of my fibroid. She said I may have to have another one after that as sometimes they can grow and get in the way at delivery, and mine has been growing this whole pregnancy.

Ok, everything else is good, not that all that wasn't, but you know, lol. And appts every two weeks now.


I've thought about the cord blood program, but honestly don't know much about it.

Walker I hope that all works out for you with the transfusion. I don't know much about having to see a hemotologist, but like you said, whatever it takes for our little ones.

MissA, I've had that before and the doc said usually that's something attributed to your diet. She said usually people with eat something sugary, say for breakfast, and feel good, then once that gets processed their blood sugar drops and they start feeling like how you described. She said for me to eat something of substance, so rather than say a donut, maybe a slice of break with peanut butter on it cause of the protein.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I got the crib set up, with a bit of my sisters muscle power. I couldn't wait for Friday, I left the dresser and changing table for Kyle though  Its a pretty Espresso set! I think I am going to wait to take a picture till I have a nice crib bedding to put in it so its cuter!


----------



## almosthere

Oh goodness-I get heat flashes a lot in this pregnancy, but not dizziness too much. I got my glucose results back already-in the clear, woohoo! MY vitamin b-12 is good to, BUT I was told I am slightly anemic and need to take an iron suppliment once a day. My prenatal apt is tomorrow, so I will go buy my suppliment after the apt-DH went to purchase it today but when he asked the pharmacist about it she said there are 3 dif. amounts you can purchase and to let her know which before she could help so I am not taking it tonight and feel super guilty about knowing about by anemia but delaying my supp by a day =(


----------



## raelynn

The childbirth class has been good so far. I've only had one though. The hospital I'm at focuses on ways to manage pain naturally first which I really like. They will go over medication options too but I like the idea of hopefully being able to manage at least a good portion of the pain on my own. The on tour is included in the class too.

Has anyone done the pediatrician interviews yet? I know I need to do that soon but not sure what all to ask.


----------



## Christie2011

I can officially use my belly as a shelf for my bowl of oatmeal! I can't believe there is still 3 months of growing to do.

I don't think I'm going to do cord blood banking, but I don't know too much about it, I just figure it's probably expensive.

I didn't interview any peds but if I did I might find out how quick they are to prescribe meds rather than natural remedies. I've read that putting an infant on antibiotics/steriods when under a year can reduce their immune system response for the rest of their life making getting over colds and such more difficult. 

Pick a typical problem, like colic and compare their answers, find out which solution you feel more comfortable with. 

When do they suggest cereal/solids?

when are their walk-in hours, office hours, are the times good for you? 

Can you call them on the weekends if something happens?


Has anyone walked by a mirror lately and been surprised by the size of their belly? I had to do a double take this past weekend. It's begining to let people know I'm coming. It's also getting more uncomfortable to sleep. Rolling over last night I'd get sharp pains. I guess I have to now lift my belly as I roll instead of just rolling over.


----------



## lilbabywalker

So the Midwife Center is basically telling me that I can't have a out of hospital birth. I'm really bummed about this. I was so excited about being in the cozy birth center rooms, using the tub if I needed it, having their doula with me, that hour of skin to skin contact immediately after birth . . . now I'll have to pay for my own doula and worry about doctors pushing drugs on me and not letting me hold our baby right away and countless other things. It just feels so unfair! Just want to cry because this is NOT how I wanted to welcome our baby into the world . . .


----------



## Christie2011

Walker, your midwives aren't allowed at the hospital? The practice I"m using is right next door to the hospital I plan on delivering at and the midwives will attend to me there. I'll only get a doctor if there is an emergency.

I would download the birth plan worksheet that is online (I know the link is in this thread somewhere). Fill it out and take it with you to the hospital. I've read where some women were surprised at how adaptable the doctors and nurses were to their desired plan. Also if you plan on doing a tour a head of time, bring your plan with you and go over it with them then and see what they say. You might be surprised at how much they will try to follow your wishes. I know not using drugs and skin to skin right after are not uncommon requests, so I would think they wouldn't have a problem going along with your requests.


----------



## Christie2011

Since I am home from work today, due to snow in MD, I decided to do some research on cord blood banking. Viacord has the processing and storage for 20 years priced at $3875 if you pay it all upfront. I guess this method saves you ~$500. I guess the stem cells in the blood can be used to treat 80 different diseases, most of which are hereditary. I don't think myself or my donor have a history of any of the diseases, but I think I may consider doing this. 

The upfront cost is $1900 includes collection, processing and currier service + $125/year storage. I may do that method. Saving $500 over 20 years doesn't seem enough to pay for it all at once.

https://www.viacord.com/pricing/cord-blood-banking/

On the other hand bone marrow stem cells can also be used. Here's a website that compares the two:
https://www.nationalcordbloodprogram.org/qa/comparison.html

One interesting bit on that site is that cord blood stem cells have only been successfully used up to 13 years of first freezing.


----------



## lilbabywalker

In answer to an earlier question, I've been on iron supplements twice a day since November to no avail. And I just started B-12, and extra folic acid (4.8 mg total a day) and vitamin E because I've been hearing that those help beta thalassemia minors such as myself get their levels up the best while pregnant. But I've also started having daily stomach aches, so I don't even know what I should be taking anymore! Ugh.

Yes, a midwife will be with me, so hopefully she can advocate for me and my birth plan! It's just very disappointing and scary to me because I don't deal well with sudden change. I should go do a tour with my birth plan to start to get used to the new situation. Sigh . . .


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about having to deliver at the Hospital Walker - I think they are just looking out for the best of you and the baby. I know it's hard to look at it that way when you have been planning for something different. Hope they can figure something else out other than a transfusion for you. 

Christie - OMG. Me! I totally walked past a full size mirror at our house and had to stop and go back and be like HOLY SHIT! 

Raelynn - I met with our Ped about a month ago. Totally loved them. 

Yeah Natalie for setting up the room so far!

MissA - I had one of those spells around 20 weeks at work. I took a nice cold glass of water and just sat. Hope another one doesn't come around for you. 

NoDoubt - Sounds like you had a great appt as well!! 

Almost - Sorry about being slightly anemic and about the B-12. NOthing a few supplements can't fix! 

I am on the fence with Cord Blood Banking. I figure it will be about $4k. I want to do it but then I am unsure. I also want to delay the cord clamping til it is done pulsing but I believe you can't do both at the same time. So it's like you have to do one or the other. Also ladies, if you aren't going to bank your cord blood - you can also donate it. ;)


----------



## raelynn

I was originally thinking about cord blood banking but found out the same thing Snowflakes. You have to collect it before the cord is done pulsing. Also, I've now heard a couple stories where people banked their baby's cord blood and they were diagnosed with a disease but they wouldn't use the stem cells in the cord blood because it came from the child with the disease and could be a carrier. So I guess in the long run it may only really help family members or siblings. This makes me hesitant since it is so very expensive and may not even help.

Christie - I'm home today too because of MD snow! Although it seems to have switched to rain again here for now at least.


----------



## No Doubt

I haven't met with a ped yet, but I did get a little post card in the mail from one. Funny how all these people find you, it's like they know more about your life than you do, lol. That prompted me to look into it. Of everything that I've thought about and been keeping track of, that's the one things that's crossed my mind, but for some reason I never did anything about. I'm a ditz... So I guess I will be looking into that soon. Plus I need to ask about a tour of the maternity ward and labor & delivery. I forgot that yesterday.

Walker, I'm sorry you can't have the type of birth you want, but like you said hopefully your mw will be able to advocate for you.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-it seems only minor so I started iron today I already had vitamin B-12 deficiency since high school, so I am used to my monthly shots :)

Hope all are doing well-snow storm on the way to Boston now.....I could totally use a snow day tomorrow!!!! =)


----------



## Dooditsglory

I know this is super late but i just joined the board and would love some buddies.My name is Glory! Nice to meet you ladies!

Age: 23
DH: 28
Ttc since: June 2012
EDD: July 17th
Symptoms so far: 2nd Tri: Nausea off and on,Dizziness,Heartburn,Pelvic pain,headache,Food Aversion,Frequent Urination,Mood swings (although I don't like to admit it), backache,hunger,heart palpitations,depression


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome!! :hi:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome glory!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome Glory! I am also 23 =) But I will be 24 right after baby comes!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I turn 30 in a few weeks!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome Glory!

I bought a 2 month session of those water fit classes. They are twice a week and I did my first one yesterday. It was actually a pretty good workout. I guess there are three instructors and the one I had does the 'hardest' class. It was a good way to get some cardio but being in the water I didn't feel any belly pain or pressure. That should take me to 8 months. I started going to the gym with DH when he goes to walk on the treadmill because it has been too cold to go for walks outside. Hoping to get into a bit better shape before baby comes. 
I got the paperwork from the pediatrician I chose so that dh and I can go to the same Dr. as baby. Figured it might make things easier as right now dh and I have different dr.s


----------



## MissAnnabelle

This is from the "27 weeks and 2 days pregnant"

During pregnancy your body will store fat-mainly in the hips, thighs, and abdomen-to ensure there is enough energy for your baby to grow. Usually, the body relies on glucose for energy but in mid and late pregnancy, hormonal and metabolic changes facilitate the use of fat as an energy source. If you exercise regularly without adding on calories, you could be reducing the amount of stored fat. In addition, doing cardiovascular and weight-bearing exercise regularly tends to increase your metabolic rate slightly; therefore even when you're not exercising, your body will burn more calories.

I like the sounds of that!! :)


----------



## Jesss123

Hey ladies! Sorry I was away for a while. I got pretty ill and spend a lot of time in hospital :( I'm delivering LO mid next month so it's almost time! How are you all?


----------



## GettingBroody

Jess!!!! :hi: So good to hear from you!!! So sorry you were sick :hugs: How are you now? How is lo?


----------



## No Doubt

So glad to hear from you Jess, and to hear that for the most part things are good. Sorry about you being sick. But how exciting that you get to see your LO so soon! I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Jess! So happy that you checked in! Hope you are feeling better. Can't believe our little thread will be having a baby next month!!

You girls are youngins!! I got 10 years on ya. I turn 33 next month!! Eeeeekkkkk!! Such a scary thought!! 

I have felt baby boy hiccup 2x today for a good few minutes!!


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm with you Snow - 33 in July!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm in the middle, just turned 27 in October. OMG, that's already been 5 months!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Hello ladies! 

Its been a few days. How goes it?

Things are going good here, LO has been so very active and full of hiccups lately. We are getting ready for the baby shower Saturday. Getting kinda nervous and anxious for the gathering. I am starting to get worried on where I am going to put everything since we still don't have a nursery but we have a set. Ohh everything is getting so close. The stress is starting to get hard, but I am trying my best to not worry....which isn't easy.

I finally messaged a lady that is going to let me use her birthing pool for when LO is ready to come forth into the world. I may have overwhelmed her with numerous questions on HypnoBirthing and everything else. But I really can't wait to hear back from her. I'm getting so anxious. 

Anyone elses LO have hiccups for 30 minutes or so? Mine's hiccups always seem to last forever, and they are quickly paced.


----------



## Christie2011

Good to hear form you Jess.

I haven't felt any hiccups yet, or I don't think I have.

I'll be 35 Just after LO is born.

I had my first person ask me if I"m pregnant today. Then she asked if I was 3 months along. I was stunned, I had to ask her if she said 3 months. I've gained over 20 lbs already, I look way more than 3 months! She was probably just being nice.


----------



## GettingBroody

NatalieBelle said:


> I finally messaged a lady that is going to let me use her birthing pool for when LO is ready to come forth into the world. I may have overwhelmed her with numerous questions on HypnoBirthing and everything else. But I really can't wait to hear back from her. I'm getting so anxious.

It's funny that you posted this now because I was just logging on to ask if any of you have considered hypnobirthing! I just spent the last half hour or so watching hypnobirth videos on YouTube - they are amazing!!! Definitely looks like its worth a try... Going to order the book and cd from amazon and see what's involved.

I haven't felt any hiccups yet either, or if I have then I didn't realise it!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I have probably watched every water birth and hypnobirth video on youtube. I am soooooo stoked to try it during the labor with my LO.


----------



## GettingBroody

Me too now! Just ordered the Marie Mongan book and cd...:thumbup: Do you know anyone personally who has used hypnobirth?


----------



## NatalieBelle

Yes, the lady I am borrowing the birthing pool from used it. She said it was wonderful and helped her drastically compared to her other births that she has had. Her mother was telling me about it as well and said how it was just absolutely great watching her daughter give birth to her last child with such a calm aspect and relaxed.


----------



## almosthere

Nat-My little boy in here totally had the hiccups a lot in early/mid 2nd tri-now not so much. 

Jess so glad to hear you and baby are doing Okay! 

AFM a bit stressed as everything was going perfectly with moving until our condo buyers got turned down with their mortgage-so we are back to square one with selling our place....our house already closes mid next month so we need a offer ASAP to get the funds to be able to buy our house...lets hope the next buyers come along this weekend! LOL someone is checking the place out sunday which is a good start..baby on the other hand is doing amazing, he is kicking lots today!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Mines had them for weeks now, 2 days from 30 weeks and he still gets them for long periods of time.


----------



## Christie2011

My lo has been super active today. I don't think he's stopped rolling around at all today. Lets hope he goes to sleep when I do so we both get a good nights rest.


----------



## raelynn

No hiccups felt here yet either. And I've heard really good things about hypnobirthing. I think I might need to check it out.


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie2011 said:


> I had my first person ask me if I"m pregnant today. Then she asked if I was 3 months along. I was stunned, I had to ask her if she said 3 months. I've gained over 20 lbs already, I look way more than 3 months! She was probably just being nice.

Lol!!! Meant to reply to this yesterday. Most women are barely showing by 3 months, she obviously just hasn't met too many pregnant ladies!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Nat - are you going to take a hypnobirth class?


----------



## NatalieBelle

Nah, I'm just going to read up as much as I can online and get as much info as possible from the lady I know. Then practice, I'm pretty good at meditating. I assume its not much different.


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm going to do the same. The courses are way too expensive!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

No Doubt - I just turned 27 in Dec :)

Jess - so good to hear from you. Happy that you and lo are alright. Keep us posted!

Hypnobirth? I will have to check out you tube for sure.

Hey what are you guys all doing as far as carseats? I got the Britax Roundabout 55 as a gift, but it is a convertable car seat so you can't carry baby around in it at all. I was looking at the Chicco Keyfit 30 with a stroller base because it rated high as far as safety and it 15lbs, so wouldn't be too bad to carry around, but then I would need something else for after she is over 30lbs, right? So, should I return the convertible carseat for credit towards the keyfit (or something different?), or just keep it for later?


----------



## GettingBroody

I would probably just keep it for later since you already have it and will need it in the future... We're getting the BeSafe Izi Go which gets fantastic safety ratings too... Can't remember exactly what weight it goes up to but it's an infant seat so we will need to get something else later too.


----------



## Christie2011

I went with this one for my son and will probably get the same for LO. One feature I like, and I don't know how many carseats are like this, but you can use it with or without the base. It makes it easier when I drop my son off at my sisters during the day to not have to take the base out of my car constantly.

The description doesn't mention anything about it being front facing, but it is. I know it says it's up to 35lbs rear facing. Right now I"m not sure if there is a different weight range for front facing.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3916142&searchURL=false


----------



## No Doubt

I would keep the convertible carseat, cause you will need it later regardless. I went with the chicco and got the travel system so it comes with the stroller, base and car seat.


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies! So I had to get up for a professional staff training day--all day conference almost an hour away-it was so not fun digging my car out of the snow at 7am in a snow storm and having to go to this conference-I felt so bad for the speaker too, because she was ready to pop-due april 2nd and very heavily pregnant! I am finally safely home, but exauhsted and just want to relax all day lol. At least the food was good! =) Hope all are well

and i see you are chatting about birthing courses...i am taking a breastfeeding course next month, and then a overall birthing class first week in May. They are a bit pricey-but it covers both mother and partner usually and insurance might cover some of the cost-my insurance is basically paying for my breastfeeding course and I get a free breast pump! Look into your benefits if you havent already ladies!


----------



## Christie2011

My welcome to 3rd tri bump!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00159.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilbabywalker

Cute bump, Christie!

So, today marks the first day of swollen feet . . . anyone else there with me?


----------



## snowflakes120

Great bump Christie! I look huge compared to you I feel!! 

No swelling yet walker. 

Tomorrows the 1st of my showers! Super excited! 

As for car seats we bought the Peg Perego SIP Primo Viaggio 30/30.


----------



## almosthere

I also feel huge compared to you christie! And walker no swelling here hope your swelling doesn't get worse. Can't believe I am still awake I agreed to take dh out to drink w his friends I should have just stayed home ugh lol I t will be past 2am by the time we get home :(


----------



## No Doubt

Cute bump Christie!

No swelling yet walker. I hope that doesn't happen as it can be so uncomfortable. This girl at my job is 34 weeks and she ended up getting some slippers in different colors cause she can't fit her feet into any of she shoes. They look like moccasins so you can't really tell, but I felt so bad for her.

I got my results for the glucose test, it was 132. The range is under 130. But the doc didn't call about it so I'm assuming she's gonna let it go. I don't feel like doing that 3 hour test and she said she would call if something is out of wack so I'm assuming that's fine. She also did a whole work up of stuff...bloodwork I mean and I'm assuming all of that's good too.

Lately I've been feeling so full even when I don't eat much. I'm pretty sure Virtue had a growth spurt. My stomach had gotten a little bigger and harder and obviously it feels like there is less room in there. I'm not sure how he repositioned himself, but yesterday everytime he kicked I had sharp shooting pains coming out of my clit. A few of them hurt and made me stop in my tracks. That seems to have stopped now though so I'm assuming he moved again. Its now just back to the regular bladder kicks that make me feel like I have to pee, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

My right hand seems to swell a little when I"m driving, but other than that no real swelling to speak of yet.

HA! I always feel I look smaller in my bump pictures than I do in person. I feel I look huge when I look in a mirror.


----------



## Jesss123

I've been OK :) I've gone into labour several times and my stitch has gone now so I'm on strict bed rest and I'm waiting out another 4-5 weeks and then my induction process starts!! From 1st of april I'm gonna be trying out all the 'home remedies' for bringing on labour because if I don't go into labour naturally or by induction by 36/37 weeks at latest, I'll have to have a section! LO is doing very well, he's VERY big (he's already 4pound'ish, well he was on last scan, he's probably bigger now!!) but he's a healthy, happy boy who is keen to meet his parents!! We're just finishing off our nursery and getting the last few bits together and we're ready for him!!

I'm glad all you ladies are doing well. Enjoy your classes too! I've done them all last month and it was interesting.. I did learn a few things!!


----------



## No Doubt

Jess I'm so glad that lo is ok and you are hanging in there! So exciting that he is almost here for you two. How is your hubbs going with everything? I know it can be stressful, especially if he's worrying about you and the baby which I'm sure he is, lol. Sounds like your lo is growing nicely! He's gonna be a healthy boy!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I get full easily too! And rarely feel hungry. My glucose screening came back at 72 - woohoo!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jess - delighted that all is going so well with your little man! Having had a little taste of "house rest" for the last 2 weeks I can't imagine that strict bed rest is easy (or fun!) How are you coping?

Almost - we get 2 antenatal classes for free under the public health system. The bf class (if I ever get around to signing up!) will also be free under the same scheme. Don't think I'm covered for a pump with my insurance but it's worth looking into :thumbup:

Went to a show with my brother last night. It was great fun but I found it so uncomfortable to be sitting upright in the seat for 2 hours!


----------



## almosthere

Thats great that your classes are free broody!

I didn't get my glucose number I was just told all was well...hmm!

AFM never stuffed I have such a big appetite lately and am gaining very fast now...I feel like a pig!!! I think I need to slow down and start eating healthier choices too!


----------



## lilbabywalker

My husband (and I?) took on a big project this weekend after getting the kitchen ceiling repaired: painting the ceiling and walls, and painting the cabinets white!! I'm helping here and there (did a little priming of the cabinets), but I don't want to spend a lot of time in the fumes and crawling around painting cabinets. I think this is reasonable in my third trimester! But I feel like my husband is bitter because of all the work he has to do alone. He says he isn't, but I feel bad.


----------



## GettingBroody

Back up in the hospital this afternoon *sigh*!! Brown spotting again this morning. I wouldn't have bothered coming up with just the spotting but this afternoon there was a bit of mucus there too so I said I'd better give a ring just to be sure and they asked me to come in... Really really really hope they send me home again & don't admit me!! I've had my share of rest, thanks very much!!! (but obviously if there's any question of there being a risk to the baby then I'll do whatever I'm told!!!!)

For all of you who are over 28 weeks - I read in one of my books yesterday that the survival rate for pre-term deliveries goes up to 90% at 28 weeks! :thumbup: :D

The class I teach has their Confirmation ceremony in a week and a half. Was hoping that I wouldn't have to buy a new dress just for the day because I have a few dresses that are quite floaty and I was sure one of them would be fit... Tried them on yesterday, boy was I wrong!!!!! :rofl: 4 of them wouldn't zip up at all! I managed to squeeze into the last one (it doesn't have a zip) and then I got totally stuck!!! Took me a good 10 minutes to get it off me! Thought I was going to have to get a scissors to it at one stage (or else sit around in it for a few hours waiting for dh to come home and rescue me!) Needless to say it didn't look nice on either!!! So it's off to the shops I go!


----------



## Christie2011

Broody, you home yet :) ? Hope they don't find cause to keep you.

I had had one of my normal sweaters in my pregnancy wardrobe rotation, until I tried it on this week and suddenly it had become too short. The only other normal clothes I've tried on lately have been non fitted t-shirts that I'll wear just around the house. I may have one dress that would fit over my belly, but not sure the girls :holly: would still fit!


----------



## GettingBroody

That was my problem too!!! And they're not even that big, just bigger than they used to be. Still in the hospital... Saw the midwife for bp, hb etc over 2 hours ago. Been waiting for the dr since :coffee: :growlmad: Would much prefer to be home in front of tv and fire right now :brat:


----------



## No Doubt

Hope it all turns out well for you Broody! I'm sure it will though.

Christie, lol at your sweater "suddenly" not fitting. I took a pic in a shirt last week and put it on this week just to run out in and holy shrinkage! I left it on anyway as I was just running out and it came down far enough, at least with the banded pants it did, lol. I just kept pulling my jacket closed over it, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

Finished up with dr about 20 mins ago... They found a clot on my cervix so that's what's been causing the problems. Keeping me in tonight :growlmad: He said they may decide to keep me in until the clot "falls out" (his very technical description, lol!) but that it'll be reviewed in the morning. No idea how long that might take though!:shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Very technical indeed. That could be forever, who knows how long that will be. I don't like stuff like that. People want more precise info. Is there any way that they can release you now know what it is, or do they think it will interfere with your pregnancy and baby?


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, the ER doctor would have been happy to let me go home but the ward dr wanted to play safe & keep me in and playing safe won! Baby is fine and my cervix is closed but because the clot stems from the cervix I think they want to be sure it doesn't disturb anything when it comes away...:shrug:


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well the baby shower wasn't as much of a turn out as I had hoped. Less than half of the people who said they would come didn't. Which in turn left us with TONS of food and drinks -.- sigh. Ahh well still very thankful for the baby stuff and seeing some old friends.

Broody- Hope the clot comes out fine, did they tell you why it may have formed?


----------



## almosthere

Sorry you are having worrisome spotting getting.....rest up tonight!


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully the clot will come out soon and you won't have to he there forever. Of nothing else hopefully they'll let you go home soon.

Nat sorry about the turn out hun. I hate when that happens. Of you're not coming just say so. I've had a couple of parties where people haven't shown up and I've been stuck with food and drink. Can you pack any of it up and eat it throughout the week?


----------



## NatalieBelle

Its alright, I got some things from my registry, but there is till tons of things to get considering we invited 20 people and only 6 showed up. Its just going to be lots of saving up for the other things. Didn't get near as many clothes as I expected to either. Ahhhh well.


----------



## almosthere

sorry about the turn out too nat-hope you can make good use of the extra food and drinks! Have your real good friends/fam. over for a after shower party to finish it all up! =)


----------



## snowflakes120

Natalie - if it makes you feel any better. I had a good turn out of people who came to my shower. However, barely anything was bought off the registry. Just a very few items. I got tons of clothes which I don't need bc I've been buying clothes so people could get me things off the registry. Oh well. Looks like we'll be buying lots of the things we need too. Glad I spent all that time researching products and creating a registry and then no one even buys off it. 

Broody- fx for the clot to come out sooner rather than later.


----------



## No Doubt

There my biggest feet is that people won't shop oft the registry. I don't know why people do that. That's the while point of people making a registry. Then people say you can always return it. Yeah, and get store credit to a place I don't even shop at, which means I still have to coke out of pocket to get all the stuff I really need/want. Luckily my mil is shopping off the registries and she's getting some expensive items so that will help, but I don't know what everyone else will do. I don't want a lot of clothes either, but I think people see their little baby clothes and get excited at how cute they are and pick those up instead.


----------



## Jesss123

We're doing OK! I'm trying to stay positive. I have midwifes coming to see me often & I go off to see doctors/consultants twice a week due to PreEclampsia & being a high risk pregnancy due to a million things + VTE! I'm HATING the daily injections - they burn my stomach for an hour after and it bloody hurts!! Hubbs is doing ok too, he is a little worried but then again so am I! In the end we are gonna have a preemie baby and with that comes more risks & possible complications. I changed hospitals last month and I feel so much better at the new one. I changed after my first episode of pre-e (I went blind for over 13hrs:() as there's more specialists etc at the other hospital + better NICU unit. We're both VERY excited to have LO home with us soon though. Bed rest does suck - especially since I've been on it.. forever, but it's all worth it!!

I'm jealous of your showers ladies!! Shame we don't have them here in the UK! Sorry yours didn't turn out so well Nat :hugs:

Broody - hope you're doing OK!! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Going home :dance: Dr this morning was happy to let me pass the clot at home instead of waiting around here for it to make an appearance! Because I live so near I can come straight back up if things worsen. Spotting I'm having is fine for now and should stop once clot is gone but if it reoccurs once the clot is passed then I need to come back. No reason for the clot, just one of those pregnancy things... Apparently while its not normal it can be common enough (if that makes sense!) According to Dr Google doctors vary a lot in how they treat it - some like you to rest and others say go about life as normal (second one kind of makes more sense to me - surely if you're resting it'll take longer for the clot to pass? Or maybe it makes no difference :shrug:)


----------



## Christie2011

I even had people ask where I was registered and then they didn't buy what was on the registry, or not exactly anyway. They bought a different version.

I'm going to create a registry for lo, but only because I want the 20% off of anything left on it. I don't plan on having a shower for him.


----------



## almosthere

yay for going home broody!

and yes does babies r us give 20% off of items still left over on reg. list? hmmm


----------



## NatalieBelle

30 weeks today.. Woot! DH had to go back to work and MO early :/ Will be another week before I get to see him. I wish he had a better paying job so he could come home more often instead of staying at the house the university lets his dad and him stay at. Its getting really hard not being able to see him at least every other day or so.


----------



## No Doubt

Omg jess that must have been so scary, but I'm glad you're at better hospital and like it there. Its will all before the best in the end, even though it kind of sucks now.

Yay for going home broody! I would think the same thing about the clot, but who knows. 

Christie that's a smart idea for lo. I may do that. Where are you registered that does 20%? I know people will do that too, get something similar hut jot what you ask for. I don't want to sound ungrateful, but we buy gifts for so many reasons and most of the time we don't know what to get people. Then when people actually have a list to go buy, they get whatever they want still. Doesn't make sense to me. Hopefully they at least got it from the same store ad your registry and you can take it back and put it towards what you want.

Almost babies r us does 10%, and so does Amazon. I can't wait for those shopping extravaganzas, though I hope I don't have to get much.

Nat sorry about the hubbs not being around as much as you would like. I hate that feeling. My hubbs is here but between his job and music it can feel like we miss out on some good time together.

Happy mothers day to those of you celebrating today!


----------



## Christie2011

I may have pregnancy brain with the 20% off. I think I just ended up using the 20% off coupons that you get when you buy something from babies r us. I get those coupons all the time from there. I know I was able to get my carseat 20% off. Which helped a lot.


----------



## almosthere

Nat-yay for 30 weeks-only 10 more to go give or take, you're sooo close!

nodoubt-thanks for the info!

afm, super stoked because I made my elephant picture tonight. I know some of you liked the idea and were interested, so thought I would post the one I did thanks to the tutorial and pinterest-here it is!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4434.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4435.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NatalieBelle

I know, I am getting so nervous, scared and excited!!! I still have so much to get still D:


----------



## GettingBroody

LOVE the elephant Snow!! It turned out so well!! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Almost the elephant is so cute!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks!

so I keep having a reoccurring issue....waking up flat on my back-it makes me nervous since dr's recommend sleeping on sides only. Do any of you still have this problem too? I am going to start sleeping sitting up on my couch! hahaha


----------



## Christie2011

Almost, that has been happening more and more to me. I've also been waking up with a stiff back lately. Feeling lo move around after I've changed position always reassures me though. You would think the extra weight in front would help us to keep from flipping onto our backs.


----------



## almosthere

Ya I just find it funny how they say not to do it because it is dangerous for babies oxygen flow and for blood flow to us but then its out of our control so I guess it is what it is. Quiet thread today I feell like we are a night thread for sure haha I am on my work break now...wishing I could take a month or two off before baby comes...beding over and swuatting to tie these kiddos shoes and what not at work is really getting tricky for me!


----------



## No Doubt

I've woken up a couple of times kind of half on my back, still have turned on my side. I don't even know how that's comfortable for me but whatever, lol. That's what my doc said...try to lay on your side, but if you wake on your back you can't do anything about it so don't worry about it pretty much. I agree, you can't help how you sleep when you're actually asleep.

Also I called my insurance carrier to see if the breast pump was covered and sure enough it is! It's covered at 100% and it's the one I was gonna get anyway, Medela Pump in Style. It's an electric double pump and my doctor just has to send a script once Virtue is born and they will send it out to me or drop it off. I'm gonna see if they send it over a little early so I have it when he does get here, but if not, I'll add a little cheapie hand pump type deal to the registry for the mean time.


----------



## almosthere

yay nodoubt I am so glad its free for you too! its such a relief not having to pay for the pump! =)


----------



## NatalieBelle

I ordered Hynobirthing the Mongan Method off of Amazon!! :D I'm so stoked to get it in the mail.


----------



## Dooditsglory

I have started reading hypnobirthing on my ipod touch I have the kindle edition.So far i like it but i just started it.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, just a quick update on me. Started having contractions yesterday morning so I'm in the High Dependancy Unit of the Labour Ward. On constant monitoring and meds to try and stop them... Baby not showing any signs of distress and is completely oblivious to the drama it's causing! Am feeling fairly calm and relaxed myself, panicking isn't going to stop labour and certainly won't do me and lo any good so just have to go with the flow now.... I'm crossing everything lo stays put but we just have to wait and see. Not sure when I'll be on next - sockets are a bit scarce here because of all the monitors so trying to save the phone battery... :hugs: to you all!


----------



## No Doubt

Broody hoping everything continues to go well and lo stays put. Update us when you can!


----------



## Christie2011

broody, I hope lo decides to stay in a bit longer. I hope the meds can do their job and stop the labor. If labor does stop, are they going to keep you? Or put you on bed rest?


----------



## almosthere

oh getting I hope the meds work and stop your preterm labor. If not-I am sure your little one will be a okay in your arms soon!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! Thanks for the replies. Just a very quick update - need to sleep now! At about 730 this morning lo decided she'd had enough of the meds and shot into the world 2 hours later. She weighs 2lbs 10oz and they are pleased with her condition so far. Took her off the ventilator this evening. She might end up back on it but delighted they considered her strong enough to try! I'm doing good too, on a bit of an adrenalin high all day - starting to crash now, definitely sleeping time! We've called her Fia which is an Irish name meaning Little or Gentle Deer. Will update more and with a photo tomor, PhotoBucket not working now for some reason... Night night!


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats Broody! Glad to hear everything is going well, even if not as planned. She sure does sound strong and like a fighter. Both you get the rest you need now.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Broody! And happy birthday Fia! Our first LO! She definitely does sound like a fighter. She is going to be just fine! Both of you get some rest and can't wait for a pic!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Broody- Congrats on your Lo being here, Glad to hear you both are doing so well~!


----------



## almosthere

Wow this is amazing broody! CONGRATS and so glad she is being a good little fighter and doing well.


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Broody! So glad you are both doing well.


----------



## GettingBroody

Morning girls! Fia had a good night. They've taken her off the ventilator and put her on the sipap instead (little nose mask) Bit jaundiced so she's under photo therapy...

Here's her first photo (apologies if its huge, can't resize on my phone...)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/5ac49128a4aca8700371e247f71f0dbd_zpsfc7c4e93.jpg


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats Broody! I can't believe your beautiful baby is here. She is gorgeous! I'm so glad you are both doing well :)

I had my follow up scan and ob apt yesterday. Those cyst in baby's brain resolved themselves, so they said it was a normal part of development. She kept hiding her face, so I didn't get any pics. They said she is measuring right on track at 2lbs 8oz. My placenta is 16 and I am up 22lbs since the begining of the pregnancy. My glucose test came back at 60, and my blood work showed I am not anemic and everything else is good, so that's good. Happy to have a positive appointment without any additional worries for once. Hope you all are doing well and have a good day :)


----------



## Christie2011

Broody, she's beautiful! So happy she's still doing well.

MissA congrats on the excellent appointment! I still don't know the results of my glucose test. I suppose they'll tell me at my appointment next week.

Yesterday afternoon, Leo decided he was going to take up a side to side position. He kept causing pinching pains on my right side and whenever I tried to rub the pain away, I always felt a limb there. I expected my belly to start showing bruises, but he seems to have changed positions during the night so I'm not so sore right now.


----------



## almosthere

oh broody she is just beautiful! I hope she continues to grow and thrive so she can go home with you and daddy soon!! Welcome to the world Fia!! <3

MissA-fantastic news on babys cycst going away and congrats on the great test results! 

AFM two painful braxton hicks contractions in a row this am....owchie!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow! I come back from NY and we have our 1st baby!! Congrats to you and yours Broody!! Welcome to the world baby Fia!! So glad that things are going so great for all!!

P.S. Got a letter saying that I passed the Glucose test. ;)


----------



## No Doubt

Omg broody she's beautiful! So glad she is doing well, already showing off! Can't wait to watch her grow!

MissA, yay for the good appt!

Christie, sucks about the pain, but at least he had moved. I feel like Virtue rests on my right side at night and I can feel him kicking where I'm laying. Its like he's telling me to move or roll over so he can stretch himself out. I do, but the he starts tumbling over to my left, lol.

Snow, how was NY? Hope you had a wonderful time!

AFM, another sleepless night. I can't take this anymore. Gonna intentionally tucker myself out today in the hopes of sleeping tonight.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Oh hi, little Fia!! Congratulations, Broody - wishing you and yours the best of luck in the coming weeks. Enjoy your new bundle!!

I've been getting registry happy lately . . . see our registry so far here! So looking forward to meeting our little guy. Also, can't believe that with everything our local library system has (like, _everything_), it doesn't have any material on hypnobirthing! Not a one!

LO woke me up this morning at 5:26 for the first time from his wriggling and dancing! He was right in my ticklish spot (lower right side) and it felt sooooo strange and funny. Kept me up for almost an hour with his antics!

On a more somber note, my brother-in-law's body was found over the weekend at the state park where he went missing on New Year's Eve. The cause of death was drowning, but we know from a note in his car that it was a suicide. This has been really tough for us, even though we've had a couple months to kind of process it. The service is tonight, and my husband just can't wait for it to be over. I feel so awful for him and wish I knew how best to help - right now, I'm just here for him, whatever he needs. This was his only big brother . . . now my DH is the oldest of four boys. I haven't talked to him about this yet, but I wonder if he'd like us to use his brother's name for a middle name?


----------



## Pandora0814

Congrats Broody, she is beautiful!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm so sorry to hear that walker. You and your family will be in my thoughts. Right now I think you're doing all you can which is just being there for him. I'm sure he appreciates it.


----------



## almosthere

Walker may he rest in peace <3 so sorry for your loss


----------



## almosthere

Had pretty painful/crampy braxton hicks contractions after waking up this morning standing in the kitchen...2 in a row....owch!! oops just saw I posted this this am and cant see how to delte post lol


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't had any painful BH yet. I get a lot of tightening though. Mostly when exercising, even if it's just walking from my car to my office, or up the stairs at work.


----------



## snowflakes120

I think I might be having BH but aren't too sure really. The girl I work with says I'll def know so I'm not sure.

Walker - I am so sorry - may your husband's family find closure and peace.

No doubt - Sorry about the lack of sleep. I have it too. It sucks.

Baby has had the hiccups like 2x a day everyday it seems!

Here's a pic of me from my shower. I am on the left and my cousin is on the right:

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/540766_10152673817485204_1186748672_n_zpsa12993d5.jpg


----------



## Christie2011

Cute bump snow! Looks like our tickers finally change from eggplants at 29 weeks. I was getting a little bored with eggplant.


----------



## No Doubt

Cute bump sno!

I'm getting tired of eggplant too, lol. Just a few more days and Virtue will be a squash!


----------



## NatalieBelle

My Mongan Method Hypobirthing book comes in today! I'm so excited! Kyle isn't going to be able to get me to stop reading it! hehe. I'm so ready for my ticker to be at watermelon! I'm getting very pumped for these next 7-10 weeks to go by!


----------



## almosthere

Snow what a cute bump! you look like you are carying lower than I am! I wonder if baby dropped? 

My baby has also started back up with hiccups yesterday and today :)


----------



## Christie2011

I'm mad at my mom and sister at the moment, sorry I have to vent. My son just turned 5 months old. Being a single parent I can't get away with staying home with him, or working fewer hours to get more time with him. My sister watches him during the day, which did work well for me, especially since I don't have to pay her as much as a day care, but recently she's been doing things with him, that as a parent I should be. Like giving him a new food to try, taking him to see and getting pictures with the Easter Bunny. That was the first time he's been to see the Easter Bunny and now I'll never have that :cry: I already expressed that I'm bummed I don't get more time with him to her and yet she goes and does this. I wish I had options at this point for day care, but right now I'm stuck. I'm sure she's going to tell me it was my mom's idea, since she came down to visit yesterday, but I still don't think they should have taken that away from me.


----------



## No Doubt

I have to agree with you Christie. They should have at least asked and if you didn't care then it would be fine, but seeing how it's his first, and he's your first child, I know that first moment is really special to you. I would let both of them know flat out not to do that anymore and tell them how it makes you feel. If they won't listen start looking into other options. Is there any kind of help or maybe discounted option you could get being a single parent and soon to have two children?


----------



## Christie2011

Unfortunately I make too much money to get any help or discounts. Only problem is the adoption and IVF debt has taken up a lot of my expendable cash flow. So now I have to wait for my federal refund, which will refund my adoption expenses, then I can hire my nanny.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Well, I need a blood transfusion and will be going in tomorrow morning to get a liter - pretty nervous. Wish me luck!


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck walker. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## almosthere

christie so sorry sweetie-tell them how you feel and set specifics with that stuff!!

walker-good luck-why do you need the transfusion?


----------



## almosthere

as for my baby drama-my mom expected my best friend to at least help plan my shower with her-however, my friend never called when my mom asked her to. So, long story short-my mom was pissed, my friend finally called offering her help the day before and day of to set up and stuff. My friend said my mom was totally rude to her and now she doesnt even want to go to my shower. I don't know who to be more mad at-I feel like they are both being selfish-this is about my baby boy, not about them-I think they should both be mature and look past their differences-agree to disagree and just both be there at my shower! ugh


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry almost. I know that can be hard. Don't be mad at either of them, just tell them both to get over it and be there for you and your son. I'm sure your mom will be there either way, and your friend really should be although I know that can make her uncomfortable. If you want to say something, I would just tell your friend that your mom was upset cause she thought she would be helping more. But if your friend never agreed to that, and your mom only thought that, then your mom shouldn't have been upset in the first place. Either way, I don't think it gives your mom a right to be rude, so I would tell her to apologize. That may spark an apology from your friend for not being more helpful.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks nodoubt I totally agree-its like you spoke my mind! I am just so stressed to be wanting to deal with another stressor right now and i'm still waiting for my mom to mention this as I just heard about the mishap from friend and mom mom hasnt mentioned it!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I know what you mean. The more pregnant I get the less I care to worry about anything but my son. I'm usually a worry wart, but things that would normally freak me out or piss me off in just like, "fine what's the alternative" lol. I'm sure it will work out somehow. If nothing else just tell them to ignore each other. I have to be like that with my mom as she thinks her way is the only way and had a tendency to hear what she wants and then 100% believe it. Maybe your friend will ignore it all and ask you what you need from her on the day of the shower. At one of my friends showers a couple years back I couldn't really help out, but the day of I was there and helped by setting up a bit and handing her gifts from everyone then moving the paper and whatnot out of the way to make room for more gifts to be opened. There's still a lot your friend can do.


----------



## almosthere

Nodoubt my mom is the same way!!!!! I actually think she is narsassitic which makes life with her very hard....but I know she really does love me and her grandson to be....

on a brighter note, it's friday! Good morning to all and good luck today walker you will do great!


----------



## Christie2011

Good luck walker. Do they think you'll need more transfusions before/when baby is born?

Almost I hope they can work things out so you can have and enjoy a wonderful shower.

Leo is a squash today. Though it's hard to picture him as a round squash. I like the elongated veggies/fruit better, they make more sense to me.


----------



## No Doubt

TGIF! And I finally got some sleep last night after two weeks of not being able to sleep. Its a beautiful thing I tell you, lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for a squash Christie!


----------



## Christie2011

Well I weighed me and my not so little squash this morning. I sure hope he's the one gaining all this weight! I'm pretty sure it's mostly baby since I seem to be all belly and boobs lately, but 30lbs gain is near. I just hope I can keep it under the 35, being that is the top range of what one *should* gain. 

That doesn't seem too likely since baby is supposed to be gaining a half pound a week over the next 11 weeks and me at least a pound a week.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for Squash's! 

Christie - In one of my books it said we are only supposed to gain 11 pds in 3rd tri. I don't really see how that is possible with baby doubling/tripling in size! I packed on a 1.5pds this week. I think it was all that yummy cake/baked goods over the weekend at my showers. I'm sure all the yummy WNY foods didn't help either!! :haha:

Thinking of you today Walker! 

I'm sure everything will work out Almost. Things always have a way of working themselves out!

Yeah for sleep No doubt!

Would love an update Broody but know you are super busy and have alot going on! Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and Fia!!


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, I'm with you. I don't want to go over 25lbs total and I can't believe it's supposed to be another 11lbs or so in third tri. I'm trying to eat sensibly, but sensibly doesn't always fill me and my little man up. I'm finding myself so much hungrier these days. If I make something like spaghetti we're good, but that packs on some lbs doing that regularly. But if I take a bag of veggies to work, that lasts maybe an hour.

Thinking about you too Broody! Whenever you get a chance would love an update, but take care of yourself and that precious bundle!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Being transfused as I type! So far, so good. I may need one more closer to delivery. I needed this one because my hemoglobin went below 8 and the iron supplements I've been on haven't helped. I have beta thalassemia minor, a genetic blood disorder, and apparently transfusions during pregnancy for this are somewhat routine.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!! Just logging on very quickly to let you know that Fia is still doing well  They've upped her milk feeds and are reducing her respiratory help gradually. Right now she is on room air (so no added oxygen) with a little nose mask providing pressure 20 times a minute to remind her. Yesterday it was at 30bpm so she's doing well. They put a long line in her today for meds etc. - it's preferable to a drip for long term use. Today I'm being discharged which will be really strange I'm sure. At least she will still only be about 15mins away so that'll make visiting much easier. I feel so bad for parents who live hours from the hospital... Sorry for lack of personals, have a bit of a one track mind at the moment! Hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

Nodoubt that's so me! I took a bag of baby carrots to work yesterday and they didn't last all day. I didn't do too bad when I got home though, for dinner I had a sandwich and a banana for desert. My son and I end up sharing a banana at night. He likes a little banana flavor in his cereal so he gets a bite mashed up in his cereal and I get the rest of it.


----------



## No Doubt

Broody...beautiful update. So glad to hear that Fia is doing wonderful. She seems to really be doing just about everything on her own which is fantastic! I'm sure it will be strange, but like you said she's right there and you can visit any time. Be sure to still get your rest. Thanks for checking in!

Christie, that's so cute about you and your son sharing a banana. I can't wait for those days! Yeah, fruits and veggies don't do anything anymore. They used to sustain when I wasn't pregnant, but I have a feeling my son will be like his father and want some solid food, lol. He just doesn't understand that mommy is not accustomed to eating so much, lol. And it's so hard seeing how he's taking up most of the room in there!


----------



## GettingBroody

My tiny rascal! (mask on her face because she was under photo therapy lights for a while)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/8FC6DD8D-0DE5-4AE3-B412-DCF6A1F3470C-1430-000000FD5A0F5047_zps1d1de45d.jpg


----------



## raelynn

Had my glucose test today. Everything went fine - I didn't feel any different or anything other than baby kicking lots. Hopefully that is a good sign! We also met with a pediatrician today. She was nice and the place has good hours but the waiting room was crazy! To be expected with a bunch of little ones I'm sure. Just very different from the visits to the OB :) Not sure if we should also set up to meet with another pediatrician too just to have a comparison. Our other option charges $40 for a prenatal visit that gets applied to copays later (unless we don't choose them, then we'd lose it)


Broody - So adorable! Glad she's progressing well!


----------



## Christie2011

Broody I love the picture. She looks like they are trying their best to keep her comfy.


----------



## No Doubt

Lovely pic broody!


----------



## TwoRdue

I see I have missed so much.

Congrats on your little lo broody I hope all continues to go well for her and hope you are resting where you can. Very beautiful pic of your lo.


----------



## No Doubt

How are things with you Two?


----------



## TwoRdue

Nother to bad thanks. Yesterday was a month away from home and they were able to fly me back to my home hospital as they can house a baby from 28 weeks on if need be. I get a weekend pass to be home but spend the weeks in hospital as it's a 20 min drive and my OH will be a work.. so good to spend sometime at home even if I can't do anything.
My lo is doing so well to have stayed put for the past few weeks and hopefully he keeps up the good work.

Do any of you lady's get stomach aches from time to time? And is there anything you do that helps it? I have had one all day that won't go no matter what.

How have you all been? The excitement is getting so much more the close to meeting lo, just can't wait.

Have a good weekend lady's


----------



## No Doubt

Hats nice that you get to go home one the weekends two, and yay for being back in your home town! I'm sure that makes things a lot easier, especially travel for the hubbs. No stomach ache here, so can't really help you with that. Maybe ask the doc and see what they say. So glad your lo is still hanging in there. Such a strong little guy! Hope things continue to go well.


----------



## No Doubt

Broody I just can't get over Fia. Its so amazing that we've been following each others journey since the beginning and seeing her makes it so much more real that we will all be there very soon. I can't wait to see all of these babies! I can't wait for my lo, although I know I have to, lol. If ever a time in my life where I wish I could fast forward through its now!


----------



## almosthere

Two-glad to hear all is well! I get stomach aches from shaving my legs standing up or from lifting too much at work...and it takes forever for it to go away-but its different than the "normal" stomach ache. I think I need to start sitting while shaving and not do it in the shower anymore and take it easy at work even more than I already have been! 

Hi pretty fia! nice to see you again! =)

afm, last night and this am I have got hard bumps I could feel in my stomach-can'tfig out of they were braxton hix contractions or just my LO sticking out...hmmm


----------



## No Doubt

I keep wondering if I'm having those Braxton hicks too. People say you will know, but I'm not so sure. There's a few different times where I though I was, but like I said couldn't tell. Oh well, as long as I don't start feeling the real thing, lol. I had to get bw done yesterday and a nurse who I haven't seen in a while did it. She was so enthralled with my bump and when we were talking I told her my biggest fear was getting stuck in traffic when I go into labor. Not cause of the labor, but just because I hate traffic. She just laughed at me and said she would have to tell her husband that cause she hates traffic too, lol. I think my fears about the entire laboring process may be a little bit out of order, lol.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I get a stabbing pain in my stomach sometimes, midwife said its normal just because its all cramped up.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt, I was having tightening / contractions for almost two days and didn't know, I just thought it was baby moving and pushing up hard against my stomach and it wasn't till the first night in hospital on the monitor that I realized and became more intense. 
It feels like a tight band around your tum and you and see it move up and feels rock hard.


----------



## No Doubt

Hmmm, I'll have to pay more attention. My yum feels tight sometimes but I'm never looking at it. It feels harder than other times at some points but I guess I never read into it.


----------



## almosthere

two-can the hard bump stick out in more than one place sometimes? and can it be in dif. parts of the stomach or is it always the same place? I have had exactly that, even painful sometimes-but the hard part of my stomach is always sticking out in a dif place lol


----------



## TwoRdue

I'm carrying low so it is hard from just above my belly button down and I get a hard lump that is lo's bum or something, it's like a very thin software outer layer and solid underneath and you can feel it tightening like it's lightly pulsing up.sometimes I find them very intense and sometime there bearly felt. BH should not hurt. Do you mean cramping hurt?


----------



## raelynn

In my class they said you'd be able to tell because your tummy would be as hard as your forehead during one. I can't verify that though since I don't think I've been having any but just something we were told. They also said you'd know if it was BH or a real contraction because changing position or moving around normally makes BH stop and contractions will just continue on a consistent basis.


----------



## TwoRdue

I didn't even know that what I was having was tightening and by the first night in hospital they were a min apart, the midwife did say that first time mums can sometimes take awhile to realise. I use to be a bigger person so my stomach is smushy (ekk) and I think that is why I have a very fine softness on top and solid rock underneath when getting them


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm fairly sure I had BH for a good few weeks - maybe from about 24weeks on? They didn't hurt at all, my whole bump just tightened up and felt hard all over...

Down in the neo now and just met with the dr doing the rounds. All is good. Increasing her milk feeds again tonight. Right now she's sound asleep and looking very cosy :D


----------



## No Doubt

When it happens to me, if it's happening, it feel more like what two is describing.

Is anyone getting pressure down low? Sometimes when I get oft the couch or out of bed its a lot of pressure, almost like cramping in my lower abdomen. Only last seconds, but long enough. I feel like Virtue gets snuggled in the I move which makes him move and his weight is lifting off my lady bits.

Broody, Fia sounds to be wonderfully. Have they given an estimate on when they think you'll be able to take her home? I know it won't be for a while, but hopefully shell keep progressing and it won't be ad long as anticipated.


----------



## almosthere

getting-so glad fia is continuing to do well and increasing her feedings-yay! 

Happy St. Patricks day to those who celebrate!


----------



## GettingBroody

No Doubt - all going well we might get to bring her home at 36 or 37 weeks. Hopefully it will fly by!


----------



## GettingBroody

Just had an hour and a half long cuddle! :dance:


----------



## raelynn

So for those of you planning on having baby start out in your room, what bassinet/co-sleeper are you getting? I can't decide!


----------



## No Doubt

I can't even remember the name of the bassinet I put on the registry, I will have to post a pic of it. I did put the pack and play on there though which also can be used as the bassinet. That's what I prefer, but just in case I put a bassinet on there too. I figured kill two birds with one stone. I'll have to remember the brand.

Eeekkk! Virtue is finally a squash!


----------



## almosthere

Happy 29 weeks nodoubt!!!

Everyone have a lovely Monday!


----------



## Christie2011

I plan on getting a bassinet. Probably the one I put on my son's registry that I never got. Though I don't remember which one it was. I just know I wanted it to vibrate and I want to be able to rock it.

Between this weekend and this morning, I can feel my energy level going way down. It's taking a lot more effort to do things lately. I'm beginning to seriously consider taking the elevator at work, rather than the 3 flights of stairs. Between both my two little guys, I"m carrying around a lot of extra weight. My sister joke with me that I'll have super strength by the time Leo comes out. Between carrying around my son in (or out of) his carseat, who has got to be pushing 20lbs now, and the extra nearly 30lbs Leo has me carrying around!

YAY for cuddles broody! I can't wait til I can get some with my little man, who will likely not be so little with the amount of weight he has me gaining ;).


----------



## No Doubt

I put the safety 1st nod-a-way bassinet on the registry and the graco day2night sleep system. I'd prefer the sleep system.


----------



## snowflakes120

Christie - I too am feeling like energy has plummeted this past week or so. I am sure the lack of sleep I've been getting for the past 2 months isn't helping either. But I've been feeling it esp this past weekend. I find it harder to do my shopping and going up and down the stairs at our house. I am out of breathe more often too. So because this is happening, I am starting to freak out about all the little things I want to do around the house still like re-organize the pantry and under the bathroom sinks. Make sure the bedrooms are dusted thoroughly etc.... 

Raelynn - I got this one: https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Silhouette-Pack-Playard-Carlisle/dp/B004IEBOX6

We had our corned beef and cabbage last night for St. Patty's day!! Yummm-o!! 

Love the newest Fia pic!! I can see how little she is with your hand!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm at 30 weeks today . . . and it's the week of my 30th birthday! What are the odds, huh? :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for 30 weeks! And happy early b'day!


----------



## almosthere

Happy 30 weeks walker!

Not sure if I am using a bassinet or not

sno-I also feel like my energy plummeted....my prenatal apt. is tomorrow I will ask them about it. I feel like I am getting too much iron and it is making me feel super spacey so perhaps I can take the suppliment at night before bed instead of in the day time....

and great news...my mortgage is approved...so we officially have a house-just have to wait until next month to close...soooo excited and releived. Now to sell our condo!


----------



## No Doubt

Almost, yay for your mortgage! Congrats on the house! Here's to hoping the condo sells fast!

I'm pretty sure my energy has plummeted because I haven't been sleeping at night. But I'm getting so uncomfortable. It seems like everything I eat just sits in my throat which gives me indegestion at night. It's not heartburn or anything, just won't digest. My back hurts on one side, my hip/groin area hurts on the other side. I feel like my belly has gotten huge and heavy. Virtue is putting up some hard kicks into my right rib that gives me pause, and I'm pretty sure that I'm having some crampy type braxton hicks which also gives me pause. Ok, I just needed to complain that out a bit. But is anyone else feeling this way. I'm really getting to a point where I'm ready for him to hurry it along. I of course want him there as long as necessary, but I just want to fast forward a bit.


----------



## almosthere

hehe nodoubt-I feel the same way-back ache side ache in my belly, everywhere!!!! But hey, we are all in 3rd tri and more than aloud to complain and be ready to meet our babies!!! Although-I am SO busy with the move next month, I will be happy waiting for babies arrival for week 40....I need time to settle in the new home AND I need the money to work work work up to my last day possible!!


----------



## raelynn

Ugh! Just found out my glucose levels came back elevated so now I have to go in for the 3 hour test. Really not looking forward to having to fast half the day and 3 hours in the waiting room again. The 1 hour was boring enough. Pretty bummed right now.


----------



## almosthere

rae so sorry to hear-no fun-but lets hope it was just a fluke thing-good luck!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Complain away I say. It feels like that is all I do at the moment lol

Anyone else feel like there groin has been punched? I'm told it's normal but shit it hurts and feels all swollen and every time lo moves his head low I get a horrid shooting pain in my lower back.
My OH keeps say he was told pregnancy is a beautiful thing and even he is trying to find the beauty. Lol I still love every moment of it though.


----------



## NatalieBelle

:/ how is everyone's belly's doing? 
Mines in quite the state, the more my LO grows the more my stretch marks increase :/, the ones on the underside of my tummy are almost as high as my bellybutton. I'm not even that big, I've used oils and 32 fl onces of lotion on my stomach and it seemed fine till about 4 weeks ago I just started stretching at a crazy rate. Hmph, I really thought I was going to luck out. Oh and LO keeps wanting to lay transverse or more on one side than the other. Silly boy just can't make up his mind.


----------



## raelynn

Natalie - I've got stretch marks too. Not much you can do about it. I've been told you're either genetically predisposed to get them or not. Mine are all below my belly button as well. I'm sure they'll fade in time.


----------



## GettingBroody

Walker - Happy 30 weeks and happy birthday!!! :cake:

Almost - yay for mortgage approval!!! :dance: (by the way, I always take my iron supplement at night...)

Rae - sorry your glucose level was up. Good luck with the long test...:flower:

Afm, had Fia out again today for more kangaroo care. Basically it just means you tuck them up under your top so that they're lying skin-to-skin on your chest and it's been shown to give them a huge boost in all areas (breathing, heart rate, quicker all round recovery etc) All her wires and tubes must come with her so taking her out is a bit of a job but once she's out it's fab! They have to stay in kangaroo care for at least an hour because the move from the incubator is so stimulating that they need another hour to totally relax before moving back (anything stimulating burns calories which we want to avoid as much as possible...)


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks girls. I try not to complain, but I just needed to get that out. Feeling a bit better this morning ae I actually got some sleep.

Rae, sorry about your glucose. That three hour test sucks so I understand you not wanting to do it. All in the names of out little ones. I'm scared my doc may want me to do it ad my mine was elevated by two points, hut hopefully not. She hasn't called in two weeks so I'm taking it as a good thing.

Nat I have stretch marks from when I was heavier but I will say after I lost the weight they did seem to be less noticeable. They don't go away completely, just kind of fade into the background. I would way predispositioned to them as well. A friend of mine said to get a vitamin E plant and literally crack open the stem of the leaf and rub that on your belly if you wanted to give that a try. Already having stretch marks though, I'm not concerned with them.

Broody, aww more kangaroo time. Its so appropriate that they call it that, I love it! So glad she is continuing to do well. I hope you mind me asking but how was your labor? Hope that went well too. At one point I was getting terrified of that part, but the more uncomfortable I get in like lets do this, lol.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Christie2011

Those of you working with midwives, have they talked at all about getting an u/s done in a few weeks to determine the position your LO is in? I have a friend who is working with a doctor and is getting an u/s this week to determine if they need to schedule a c-sect since their LO has been in the breach position for a while and they are due in 4 weeks.

I know my mw office doesn't do u/s themselves, but wondered if they might have me schedule one out of the office to check and if they do, or at my request, when would be a good time to check. I'd like to check early enough to attempt to get him to change positions if needed, but not so early that he'll just change up his position again.


----------



## raelynn

Christie - My doctor hasn't done an ultrasound either. I've heard they can usually tell the position by feeling around too though. And baby can always flip up until they start descending into the pelvic bone. No idea how my little girl is positioned at this point but I feel like she might be transverse.

Anyone else's stomach skin feeling really tight lately? Mine hurts today and feels like it could rip open. I know it won't but...ow!


----------



## NatalieBelle

So ladies, I am fully convinced now that the midwife has my due date all wrong. I thought it was but I didn't really sit down and think about it till this morning. 
I'm set as due on the 19th of May, but that makes me dpo on the 6th of September. I found out I was Pregnant on the 12th of August and my last period was in the last week of July. If I were to really be due on the 19th of May, that means I would have had to have a period in August, of which I didn't.  So I'm not crazy, Isaac is just measuring 2 weeks smaller from crown to rump. Which isn't a surprise since my mother had 5 to 6 lb babies.


----------



## No Doubt

Doctor's appt went well. HB is 150 and Virtue is in a head down position! Hopefully he'll stay that or if he turns, he'll turn back around, lol. He's not low down though so it's ok. Got the all clear on the glucose test, she said it's not the lowest, but it's a pass so I'm goo there too! I had to get a shot though..it's the tetanus/everything else including whooping cough vaccine. Hubbs is gonna have to get it from our pcp. My belly was 32cm. She said I can make an appt to tour the maternity ward and take classes if I want, but I'll probably only do the breast feeding one. Other than that there's nothing new going on. Oh yeah, and I've gained 19lbs.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have another ultrasound around 38 weeks to check my fluid. I think that they can flip around between then and the time you deliver though. They will just give me my shot after I deliver, but I have to get dh's done at some point before then. We are doing our all day 'preparring for childbirth' class this Saturday. We will tour the hospital that day too. I will have to let you guys know what they cover. I registered for breastfeeding class on May 14th. I am sooo tired. This week has been the worst, I hope my energy comes back soon I have so much to do!


----------



## almosthere

nodoubt glad your apt went well-I had a prenatal apt today too! Baby feels like head down position my dr says which must be accurate since it was his last US position too! He is ready to go when the time comes woohoo! Dr mentioned my weight gain was very minimal from my previous apt but did not say to change my diet....I go back and forth from two dif. offices she is at-so she blamed the difference in scales...LOL. 

H


----------



## Christie2011

I had an apt today too! This MW wasn't very talkative and didn't give me any numbers, but said my glucose was good and my iron was slightly low and that I should just eat more iron rich foods. She measured me but didn't say how big I was. I know I probably gained more weight than they would have liked to see but she didn't say anything about it.

I did ask about u/s to check position and she said only if they couldn't tell by feeling. She felt around and said he was head down with his back to my left, which makes sense since I feel all his kicking on my right. So he's either been head down since the anatomy scan, or he just keeps flipping back down.


----------



## almosthere

glad your apt went well too christie!

I had asked about my iron and she said oh no, no one told you to take it separate from your prenatals? I was like well no, and I've been taking them all together! So, starting tomorrow prenatals in am as usual and iron at NIGHT haha. This may be why I have been feeling a bit woozy lately! I hope it makes a difference and that baby was not harmed by getting all his iron at once =(. Also i was told after I finish my bottle to not worry about folic acid anymore-kind of surprised me as I have a whole other bottle left to take...hmmm


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Today must have been appt day as I had mine today too!! Belly is measuring perfectly at 29. All my bloodworm from the last appt came back good. I have gained 18 pds so far. I will get the tdap shot at the hospital. Hubby had it 3 years ago so he's all set already. Obgyn said they don't check position as the babies move around so much and bound to move. 

Rae- I have been telling my hubby for a few weeks that I feel like my skin is so tight. Some days its worse than otheres- yesterday was a bad day. It hurts so bad and just plain old sucks. It totally feels like my belly is going to just rip. I just put more lotion or my oil on it and it seems to help a little bit. But it is just so uncomfortable.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies. Just wondering if any of you got a flu jab while been pregnant? We are heading into winter soon and was asked about it when I got my whooping cough jab. I have heard some bad things about it while pregnant.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad everyone's appt went well yesterday! Getting so close now!

Two I did not get a flu shot. I never have and just don't trust them. But my obgyn did say that the flu hits ob patients harder than any other community so they strongly pushed for one. And it was really bad here this year.


----------



## raelynn

I'm the same. I didn't get the flu shot because I never do. I've known several people who have gotten the flu either from the shot or despite the shot and there were so many different types of flu out there this year with it being such a bad one that I didn't see the point in it. It was recommended to get it though.


----------



## almosthere

two-I did end up getting the shot-although like all the other ladies responding-I usually NEVER get the shot. I supposidly did not get the flu and but I did get a throw up bug and a virus while out of the country causes the horrid diarrhea.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - I got my flu shot. I didn't get sick, or have any sort of a reaction from it. I heard that they were spot on with the shot this year and it is for that nasty flu going around. Even if you do get the flu after you have had the shot it wouldn't be as severe as it would if you didn't get the shot. I always get the flu shot.


----------



## Christie2011

I did not get the flu shot, though was told it was safe and would protect baby for up to 6(?) months after he was born from the flu. I never get one and don't think they really do anything. I also read an article recently that said it didn't work on a large number of elderly, like 80% or something. So I wonder how well it actually works on other groups.


----------



## No Doubt

I'd heard the same from the news...that this years the flu shot didn't work nearly as well as other years. The flu was really bad this year, but I didn't get it, thank God. Hubbs got it and it took him down for about a week, and he NEVER gets sick. When he does it's like for half a day, lol. So it was bad. I still just drink my glass of OJ in the morning and when I'm feeling a little extra drainage in my nose or something I eat a few oranges.


----------



## snowflakes120

I got the flu shot. Make sure you get the preservative-free one that is recommended for pregnancy. The other one isn't. I never have gotten a flu shot before but when I read that you can miscarry from getting the flu when pregnant. And that if you do get the flu and have the flu shot, it won't hit so hard and your symptoms will be lessened. I felt the risk outweighed the benefit so definitely got it done. I knew that if I got the flu and something was to happen to me or baby and I could have prevented it by getting a shot I would have been so upset and mad at myself.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Also, having a high fever in the second or third trimester increases your risks of birth defects and that is pretty scary.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks lady's. I was told that about 90% of pregnant woman refuse trying the shother in fear of stillbirth or miscarriage so I did some Google search and not to sure if it is believable or not. We have the swine flu that is pretty bad most years. It's a hard one.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I took the flu shot back in January I do believe, I handled it fine. First time in my life to take it, but apparently one of my friends died a few months ago due to a blood infection he got from getting the flu. So I went ahead and got it.


----------



## GettingBroody

I got the flu shot at the start of Jan even though I never usually do... I was pretty sick with a head cold etc the following week - not sure if that was as a result of the shot or if it was just a coincidence :shrug:


----------



## Christie2011

Ugh! My bump seems to be really getting in my way lately. It's starting to feel really heavy and LARGE. I can't imagine it getting even more heavier and bigger for 2 more months! I'm moaning and groaning getting in and out of my car, sitting down on the couch, and don't even get me started with getting off the floor after playing with my son.

Yesterday parking at work was non existent so I had to park at least a mile away and walk both to and from, because of course the bus wasn't running on my schedule. Today my lady parts are sore from that. I'm just hoping all that walking didn't give LO any bright ideas about starting to make his entrance.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, I know what you mean. I feel like I just keep exploding more and more every couple of days. We have a chase lounge and it's the big overstuffed furniture so I pretty much melt into that every evening and getting off that takes a lot of effort. I'm about to stop sitting on it. My belly's been feeling heavy for about a week now and walking regardless of the distance seems to be a bit of a pain. I'm sure your lo is in there nice and snug though. When you get close you'll probably be walking everywhere you can to get him to make his entrance, lol. I plan on it!

I woke up this morning and my belly was lopsided, lol. Virtue's butt was sticking out the right side and it was hard. Lol, I thought it was so cute. I actually got a little engrossed in it and just kept staring at my belly cause of the odd shape it had. He's definitely growing in there!


----------



## Christie2011

Anyone else also feeling a lot of pushing down by your LO? Either Leo is looking for more space, or he's just fed up with not having any. I'm glad I have a desk job. Not sure I could be on my feet much anymore.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Mr. Isaac received a new quilt in the mail from his crafty cousin! :D I still plan on making him a little blanket as well, or maybe one for when he is big enough that he can use it forever and save the ones his other family made for his future kids!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5770.jpg
File size: 114.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilbabywalker

Hey, y'all - the flu shot can't make you sick. If you get sick after getting it, it was already in your system.

In fact, there was a study done in Denmark this year. Pregnant women who ran a fever had twice the chance of having a child diagnosed with autism by age three. Women who had a fever for a week or more had THREE times the chance!

So, I'm not taking any risks. Got mine months ago, and I'd encourage you to do the same! It's perfectly safe - just don't get the nasal spray and make sure your shot is thimerosal-free (thimerosal is the mercury-based preservative, which adds just a very minute amount of mercury to the shot).


----------



## No Doubt

I have the downward pressure. It seems to be more so after I've been sitting for a while. I sometimes feel it when he shifts.


----------



## snowflakes120

Girls - Do you think I should be worried - Baby boy has barely moved/kicked today. I will admit I have been busy at work but usually I still feel him. I've been getting some good and hard kicks pretty frequently this past week. Today is the 1st day in a while that he's been pretty quiet. Do you think I should I call Dr or wait til I get home and drink something cold and lay down 1st?


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'd try drinking something cold and or sugary and laying down. Maybe do some poking at your LO and or nudging. My LO has some really lazy days, so that may just be the case.


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, that happens to me sometimes, actually just the other morning and after I'd had a nice meal he was up and ready to go. Try the sugary something and see if that helps.


----------



## raelynn

Can I just say that having a cold while pregnant is miserable! I'm all congested and I'm so afraid to take anything that might put baby at risk. I had hubby go out and get me vaporub and a saline nasal spray to get me through for now but I just want to be able to breathe!


----------



## TwoRdue

Raelynn hope you feel better soon.

My lo is the same, he has lazy days and some very active days, my midwife said as long as there is 12 movements in 12 hours then it's normal. Orange juice don't seem to get him moving put a big icey glass of water or a cold soda always works


----------



## almosthere

sno-I have been worrying the past two days-I did feel him move yesterday, but not as much as usual and today has been even less. I am about to have some cold water and see what happens! He did move when I talked to him last night-so maybe start talking to your lo!


----------



## almosthere

rae feel better soon!!! <3


----------



## NatalieBelle

I think LO bruised my ribs while I was sleeping, the front left upper side of my rib cage feels super sore :/


----------



## Christie2011

NatalieBelle said:


> I think LO bruised my ribs while I was sleeping, the front left upper side of my rib cage feels super sore :/

Last week, I swore I was going to wake up with bruises on my belly from LO stretching so much. I had a severe pinching in one area and he wouldn't move until I finally laid down for the night. But yeah my LO likes to push on my ribs and always the same spot. He must be too big to move already.

We just could not get comfortable last night. My son had went to bed and I was trying to get some relaxation time in, but sitting was just so uncomfortable. Laying down seems to be the only comfortable position for me right now, or reclining. Except when I lay on my right side, my hips get numb and sore, doesn't happen when I lay on my right side.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I woke up at 4am to baby boy having a little late night party for himself! I was so relieved. He seems a bit busier already this AM. 

Rae - I was sick last month. Breathe right strips and the humidifier helped me greatly. Feel better soon!

I booked Maternity Photos!! I go on April 14th - it's my birthday too!! I can't wait!!


----------



## No Doubt

Ooh maternity photos, I was just thinking about those this morning. The lady that did our wedding photos was so good and I was hoping she'd do out maternity photos. Still want to wait till I'm a little bigger yet so maybe towards the end of next month.

Is anyone gonna do a belly cast? I was gonna do one and am still thinking I might, again when I'm bigger. I googled pictures of them and people have gotten really creative in decorating them. I know it'll just get stored somewhere, but how cool would it be to whip it our one day and show my son, here's what you looked like from my point of view for a while, lol. I think that would be great.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks snow! I've been keeping the humidifier with me religiously and I use the breathe right strips at night already since pregnancy has made me snore and it keeps hubby up. Breathe Right strips help with that issue too :) I'm feeling slightly better today but vaporub and saline nasal spray just are not as good as cold meds. I'd never forgive myself if something did happen to our little one because of it though so I'm staying away and will continue to suffer.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the reminder on mat. photos ladies! I just remembered I have to check out one more place and then decide if I will go with a great private photographer I found or just go to a studio at the mall or something-lol. 

I just realized I have about 2 months left of work plus a week if I dont go until my exact due date...yippee!!!


----------



## raelynn

Almost- I've been counting down with work too. So ready for a break!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys! How everyone is doing well. I have been busy trying to get some projects around the house done before baby comes - ugh - I get tired so fast! 

DH and I went to that Preparing for Childbirth class yesterday. I thought it was pretty informative. It covered a lot really. They go over when you should go to the hospital and tell DH all about what he should be doing. We talked about where to go, what they do to you - different scenarios - different pain medications. We took a tour of the hospital and practiced some lamaze breathing and massage. They also go over taking care of the baby in the first couple of weeks and go over some issues baby can have. We are going back for the breast feeding class on May 14th. 

I booked our maternity photos for May 5th. We are going to a waterfall for them I guess. I went with a photographer that will come to our house for our newborn pictures because I heard it was easier than taking baby to a studio.

I hope everyone had a good weekend :)


----------



## almosthere

waterfall photos sound lovely!!

I just had a SURPRISE baby shower today-I was shocked to say the least-it was very sweet and I was very fortunate to have gotten lots of generous gifts-many that were on my registry! The final countdown begins to get the rest of what is needed before may!!!


----------



## raelynn

Miss A - We just had our last labor & delivery class this weekend and went on the hospital tour. The rooms are all private so that is great. And, the baby stays with you the whole time except for bath and checkup. I didn't realize how much of labor can be spent at home until we took the class.


----------



## No Doubt

MissA the waterfalls sound lovely. I'm sure those will be beautiful photos!

Almost what a wonderful surprise about the shower! That's great that people got what's on the registry. It will all come in handy ok sure! I want stuff off the registry, but I'm really looking forward to really the final shop after the showers when I get my coupons!

Rae, that was one of the questions I asked at my last appt was when to come to the hospital. I don't feel like being turned away cause I'm too early. She said the while process for a first time mother would be good if it were under 18 hours! Then she said not to come in until the contractions were 5 mins apart in the hour. Plus every time I go and am not admitted, its $100 for the copay.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That is the place the photographer suggested for the photos - I'm not sure what the waterfall looks like. Hopefully it isn't super muddy. We have been having such a weird spring - it is still freezing and snowing out here.

Rae - that is the policy at this hospital too. They said the nursery is usually empty because they like the babies to stay with mom. Baby stays with you for two hours after birth and then they take her to the nursery to do all the stuff and you get cleaned up and go to your recovery room and then you get her back a half hour later. They have all private rooms also. I really hope we don't get bombarded by visitors that day, so I can just bond with baby. She said to make sure everyone washes their hands before touching baby - I am not looking forward to asking my in laws to wash their hands. 
Another thing I didn't know was that you have to stay in the hospital for 3 days! 4 days if you have a section.

nodoubt - I will have to ask my dr. when she wants us to go in because we are an hour away from our hospital.


----------



## Christie2011

In case anyone is bored with their maternity wardrobe, like I am, Babies R Us is having a buy one get one free on clearance items right now. I hadn't planned on buying any clothes, but then I found two shirts which were marked 9.99 each. So I took advantage of the buy one get one and got 2 shirts for only $10.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm having a tour of the maternity ward on the 23rd. From what I hear about this hospital the maternity suites are really nice and the staff is excellent. Someone even said when they delivered there they had a nice little specialty menu. I'm pretty sure they are private rooms too. I'll have to ask about baby and the nursery cause I want my munchkin with me, not in the nursery where I don't know what's going on.

And eek 30 weeks today!


----------



## almosthere

Happy 30 weeks nodoubt-only 10 more weeks or less for all of us I think now-eeek!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for Mat. photos! We'll have to share all of ours!

I thought of you this weekend No Doubt. Marshalls had a belly cast for $12.99. I'm really not sure if you are in the US or not but you might want to see if they have one at your local Marshalls.

Almost - How sweet about the surprise shower! Good deal that you things off your registry also! 

MissA - We did some of our wedding photos at Niagara Falls - it was frigid but they turned our beautiful with the snow - we got married in January of 2007. My cousin did her wedding photos at Glen Falls Park in Williamsville. They turned out great! In case, you are going to either of those locations - they will be wonderful and I can't wait to see them!! 

Went to our Budgeting for Baby class on Saturday. It was quite informative although a good bit we already knew like the stuff about short/long term disability, wills and life insurance but it was nice to know that we are all set in those departments if anything was to happen to us or just one of us! Do need to update the will though. I hate thinking about death and that kinda stuff but it def needs to be done!

New aliment to report. Shortness of breathe. It's not cool. I don't like it.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Snow - That's exactly where she said - Glen Falls. Niagara Falls in January? Were you in your wedding dress without a coat? I hate getting my pictures taken - I always make an akward face. We should for sure all share our maternity pictures :) 

I am not starting anymore projects around here until after the baby comes. I'm sooo tired I feel like I am hung over. The guys are here ripping out tile and hammering away...ugh


----------



## No Doubt

Snow, I will have to check out Marshalls. The other one I saw was more than double that.

We got married in November 09 in Pittsburgh and it was freezing. We went up on Mt. Washington and had photos taken there. I was so cold when I had to take my coat off, but not as cold as others as I was used to that weather livining in MN and IN before. People from NC were freezing, lol, including my hubbs. But the shots came out beautiful cause the city and the river were the backdrop and it was at night so everything was lit up. It's always the places you don't think of that give you the best photos I think.


----------



## snowflakes120

Miss A - Your pics will be beauuutttiiiiffulll! Glen Falls is super nice!! Lots of great spots for photo ops!! I can't wait to see yours!! If you click into my public profile, there is a wedding photo of us in Niagara Falls. I wore a fur shawl and long gloves to try to keep me warm. It was a nice 19 degrees that day. In my photos, can see on some of my wedding party's faces how cold they were! C'est la vie!!


----------



## Christie2011

I concur, Glen Falls is very picturesque. I've been camping and hiking there. I hope the weather warms up nicely though for you! I unexpectedly woke up to a couple inches of snow today.


----------



## TwoRdue

Sounds so nice to be doing maternity photos, I wish I had an opportunity to br able to. If I go full term it's another 10 weeks stuck at home but I do have a scan and appointment with my specialist today so I am going to Ask if I can go and do antenatal class as I only go two in before been put in hospital and I am worried about the first few nights when baby is home and not doing things right. I have never looked after a baby so very scary.


----------



## almosthere

Two I hope you can take that class-it is scarey to think about having responsibility of a precious life!! But, you will do just fine! It is also exciting so the mix of the two feelings is pretty crazy I am sure.

Hope all are doing well!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Happy with my appointment today, know change and still stuck on bed rest still but know worse either.
Glucose test came back normal yay and swabs showed that I have shit load of good anti body's but I did have a almost 3 pound weight gain in the past week making it 22 pounds all up, specialist was not worried about as I cant get out and do any exercise and before that I had no weight gain for five weeks so maybe it's my body catching up.
Bubs weights 3.7 pounds and is going to be a little chubs. So excited to have him home, not long to go. forgot to Ask about antenatal classes after all that as well. 
Back again next week to do it all again..


----------



## Christie2011

Forgot to post this. 30 week bump. I definitely popped more since the last pic!
 



Attached Files:







30 week bump.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the bump pic Christie. 

Broody how is your lo doing? How are you?

Almost how are you?


----------



## No Doubt

Two glad your appt went well!

Christie cute bump!


----------



## almosthere

cute bump christie!!

two-I am doing very well-just getting anxious to be done with work and to be in that hospital-so ready to meet my son!!!! =)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two - for the majority of time at the class we went to they just sat us in front of a dvd in uncomfortable chairs. Maybe you could just get some dvd's to watch about newborn care?

Has anyone else been having an issue with their feet and legs swelling lately? Mine have been awful. I'm not sure if it is normal? I was on my feet all Sunday getting some projects done and at the end of the day m feet were swollen and my legs up tp my knees. Yesterday I tried to stay off of them, but was helping dh finish up some things for 2-3 hours and my feet were red and swollen like a lobster. wth. If I had some kind of blood pressure issue wouldn't it have come up by now?


----------



## snowflakes120

Bump is looking fab Christie!!

I think swelling is pretty normal MissA esp when you've been on your feet. I read something about it recently but do think I could remember anything??!! No!!! I'd just bring it up at your next appt.


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't had any swelling issues yet, but I do get shortness of breath if I'm not sitting up straight or reclined. 

I also can't wait for LO to come out, he's taking up too much room! Momma wants to be able to breath again :)


----------



## piya

hi, i too have swelling issues.. doc said its pregnancy related... keep ur feet supported and elevated if possible.. swelling will go away after baby birth... and drink ample amount of water.. if it is generalised body swelling then it can be worrysome.. but if its restricted to legs then its due to pressure of uterus on our venacava...


----------



## snowflakes120

I put together the bouncer last night! Seems like the dog likes it!! 

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Snugs3-262_zps271a0c55.jpg


----------



## Christie2011

LOL. I wonder if your dog will try to cuddle with LO in the bouncer.


----------



## No Doubt

Too cute snow! Everytime there is a new delivery Egypt makes her way over to sniff it. She's terrified of everything so she tries to sniff it from a distance, but she's so curious.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm so sick of rib pain!! I've been suffering from it intermittently (only the right side) for months and months, but it's been pretty much constant for the past week and a half now. Ugh. Miserable. Tylenol doesn't seem to help anymore, and stretches aren't working either - all that helps, literally, is laying down with a heating pad, which I can't do at work. And I read it may be like this till Baby O drops! Sorry to whine on here, but God knows my DH hears it enough and I feel bad for him . . . he even bought me a prenatal massage on Saturday for my birthday. It was DIVINE, but the pain was back before we even got home. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

I've been having the rib pain more lately Walker. I've had it for months and months too. It just burns and burns most of the day. The only thing that makes it feel better is when I take my thumb or 2 fingers and push really hard in the place that hurts. It makes more tolerable for a short time. But laying down is the only thing that helps me long term too. I brought it up last week at my appt and she said it was normal (had some sort of medical term) and we just gotta grin and bear it type of thing. I agree that it sucks.


----------



## Christie2011

I swear my entire right side (ribs too) is bruised from all Leo's kicking and stretching. He's been non stop today too. Plus I've had an annoying cough the last few days, so my belly over all is just sore. All my coughing is probably keeping him up.

I just told my sister yesterday I want a massage. Between Leo and lifting/carrying my son (who's starting to push 20 lbs), my poor back. Upper and lower. Getting down to the single digits weeks left though. 

We've made it this far, just a little bit longer (in the grand scheme of things).


----------



## No Doubt

Vent all you need to walker. I know it just be so uncomfortable. Hopefully it will ease up soon before baby drops or maybe your doc can suggest something.


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry that all you ladies are having those pains. But like you said Christie, we've come this far... Hopefully it doesn't last too much longer.


----------



## raelynn

Christie - I've got the stomach pain from coughing too. This cold just will not go away and my stomach and ribs hurt from all the hacking. At least, like you said, there isn't much more time to go!


----------



## TwoRdue

Awww that does not sound nice. I have only been kicked a couple of times in the ribs and not that hard but lo is so low down that most of his movements stay low but when he moves his head I do get shooting pains down my back and my groin feels like it has been used for a punching bag. Well it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm just hoping all this coughing isn't going to cause LO to get fed up and decide to come out just so he can get some sleep :) I know it's annoying me, I can't imagine what he's thinking.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure hell stay put Christie. He may be a bit tired of your coughing, but he'll need to stay in there for a while yet.

Does anyone feel like they're exploding more and more everyday? I feel like I wake up and look at my belly in the morning and its gotten bigger. Even hubbs is beginning to notice the changes. Before he would say I didn't look bigger but how he saying that yeah, my belly looks like it's growing. Last night we were in the shower and he rested bid head on my shoulder and placed bid hand on the small of my back and the other one on my belly. It was so soft and sweet. I swear I fell in live with him again!

Oh yeah I've also started having hot flashes. I had them when I was on clomid, and now they're back, not as bad, but still...blah.


----------



## raelynn

Christie - I asked my doctor during my appointment Tuesday about having a cold and if there was anything I could do, etc. He said it just has run its course and it is not having any effect on baby. So, while I'm sure it is very annoying to us, at least our little ones are doing just fine.

No Doubt - I feel bigger and bigger all the time now too. I can also feel baby's movements very well through the part of my tummy that sticks out the most. I also have hot flashes, or something like them. I'm generally just hot all the time now. I feel like someone is going to yell at me for not wearing a coat outside or something but I just can't take sweating all the time!


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear so many of you are experiencing movement pains from baby. i have some uncomfortable more than painful kicks near the rib area-but thats about it-my son is very very low so that may be why...no groin pain like I had in 2nd tri thank goodness! I am starting to wear pads as the leukorrhea is starting to gross me out getting on my underwear LOL. 

Happy 31 weeks to sno and I-woohoo! 9 weeks to go....


----------



## Christie2011

I think I stopped wearing liners for a short period after stopping progesterone inserts, I've been wearing liners and pads the whole time otherwise.

My belly has popped again. Leo and I have finally outgrown my winter coat. If I can get it zipped it feels like a girdle and I can't move. I really wish Spring would just get here already.


----------



## almosthere

Christie I have the same winter coat issue-hehe


----------



## No Doubt

I haven't worn my winter coat pretty much all winter because I'm always hot, but I know it doesn't close from the last time I tried to close it, lol. I have a lighter weight jacket that I wear and that one doesn't close either, but it looks halfway decent left open.


----------



## raelynn

My winter coat zips from the top or the bottom so I unzip the bottom part to let my belly out (if I wear it at all!)


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've gotten a couple hot flashes, or maybe my office is just warm! On another note . . .

GOOD NEWS! After a pleasant consultation with the Midwife Center's go-to OB/GYN, it sounds like an out-of-hospital birth is still an option! He was refreshingly knowledgeable about the way the beta thalassemia trait works, and is going to write the MWC a letter stating that if my hemoglobin is above 9 at the time of delivery (maybe after a 2-unit transfusion, if needed) that he sees no reason that I couldn't birth at the birth center. I won't get too hopeful, but I'm glad to know it may still happen!


----------



## Christie2011

YAY Walker! Glad you finally found someone who was familiar with your situation. I hope your MWC will now be cooperative and try to work with you.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear birthing outside the hospital is still an option. Hopefully everything will work out perfectly and you can deliver the way you want.


----------



## almosthere

GREAT news walker!!! =)


----------



## TwoRdue

That is great need walker. I hope the further I can get to my due date that I am allowed to do a water birthday but for now it's a no no.

We are about to hit the cold weather and I threw most of my winter stuff out in summer as was old and needed new stuff so I had to get the OH to take me to a shop and buy some warm cloths, I was pleased to see that small was still fitting and as I didn't want to waste money on cloths that I am not going to wear for much longer so I will pinch a couple of my hubby's warm jackets and tops if I need to.

Lost some of my mucus plug today, not sure what that means but hopefully it stops at that for awhile.

Antone heard from broody and how her lo is doing? Hope they are well.


----------



## No Doubt

Two hopefully losing the mucus plug won't mean labor is soon to follow for you. But if it is your lo has held on for so long, much longer than the docs thought he would, which means he's a real trooper. Lucky you still being able to fit a small. I bought some turtle necks in a bigger size when I found out I was pregnant to accommodate me through the winter, and those things are really stretching to get over my belly now, lol. They are just making it. Have you talked to your doc about about your mucus plug yet?


----------



## TwoRdue

I have another appointment in a couple of days with him and was going to Ask then unless I start to lose more then I will ring them..

Is it Easter where you all are? Not sure if all country's do Easter like they do Christmas. If so happy Easter: )


----------



## No Doubt

Its good Friday here and Easter is on Sunday. I'm in the US.


----------



## almosthere

Two-sounds like baby might be coming soon for you!!??

And yes, I am in the US as well-good friday but I have to work =( My next long weekend is in mid April I am soooo excited for that monday off next month, counting down the days lol


----------



## No Doubt

Sucks that you have to work Almost. I'm off today, thank goodness. I've been waiting on this, lol. I'm taking next Friday off as well, my shower is next Saturday. I can't wait! After that the next holiday weekend we have is May 27, Memorial day. But I'm hoping by then, or I guess around then, my little munchkin is here. Just a little early, not by too much, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I've never gotten Good Friday off. Not that it matters much to me. I do have it off today though, but only because I've already put in my 40 hours this week. But being that I'm sick it hasn't been a relaxing day off. I've been trying to take it easy, which is easier said than done when you have a 5 month old to tend to. If I'm not completely relaxed, my cough kicks in. I swear just standing up is exerting too much energy with this cold. I have 4 days off from work to try to kick this thing. I really hope come Tuesday I'm feeling better because I'll be putting in 4 10 hour days next week to make up for taking Monday off too.


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh Christie, I hope you feel better soon. It's no fun being sick let alone being pregnant and not being able to take anything. Hubbs has been sick twice and both times I had to kick him out of the room. I've been fortunate enough to not catch anything. I'm hoping my luck won't run out in the next two months.


----------



## Christie2011

On the up side, I think I'm finally getting in my recommended daily water intake. The only thing that helps sooth my throat at the moment is very warm water with a bit of honey. Though that meant last night I was up every hour to pee.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Any of you ladies get that sick feeling at the bottom of your uterus area. Kinda like right before you start your menstrual cycle. Its like the release of estrogen, not really crampy but bluh feeling? I read somewhere it could be false contractions? I'm not bleeding so I hope that means nothing is wrong.


----------



## TwoRdue

I have been having that feeling on and off since week 24. As long as it's not coming and going with tightening it should be ok as that was what I was told but if unsure you could try your lmc and see what is recommended. Ml


----------



## Christie2011

I had that feeling yesterday, but since it wasn't as intense as some period cramps I just looked online rather than calling and found it was common. I haven't had any since.


----------



## almosthere

Christie-I hope you feel better soon!

Yes nodoubt-I also wish to have my LO in my arms prior to that holiday-would be a nice early surprise =) I am actually debating if I should tell my boss I will work only up to that may holiday then call it quits before baby comes-for the year that is lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! Hope you are all well! Been trying to keep up on here but I just can't seem to find the time (or maybe the energy!) Anyway just wanted to post really quickly to let you all know that we are getting on fine! Fia is back to her birth weight this week so hopefully will keep gaining weight now. She is still on her cpap machine and has occasional apnoeas and desats but these are all things she should grow out of as her lungs mature. Thinking of you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear everything is going well broody. Now rest up and take care of yourself!


----------



## No Doubt

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Christie2011

Broody, glad to hear Fia is still strong and now gaining weight! Such good news.

I think I"m on the downside of this cold. I was able to actually get some sleep last night and I can now breath without feeling the need to cough at every breath.


----------



## raelynn

Glad you're starting to feel better, Christie! My cold is on the way out too. It took about 2 weeks. Yuck! I still have the lingering cough but I can deal with that. Of course, now hubby is sick so we just can't get rid of it.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you ladies are starting to feel better. Rae hopefully you and hubbs can stop passing this back and forth.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Yay I'ma Honeydew now! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for a honeydew Nat! I was wondering when the change happened.


----------



## almosthere

Getting-wonderful update on strong little Fia-when do you get to bring your little fighter home? 

Christie-glad you are finally getting over your icky cold! =)

Nat-happy 33 weeks-woohoo!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I know, I've was looking at that ticker the other day thinking how boring the squash was getting.


----------



## lilbabywalker

This back and rib pain has been daily for like two weeks, and it's gotten to the point where if I am sitting or standing for like more than fifteen minutes it's there! In front it's even gotten tender to the touch. Stretches and tylenol don't work anymore. All that helps now is laying down. It's going to be a looooooong nine weeks at a desk job . . . I'm going to talk to the midwife tomorrow about trying a chiropractor.


----------



## No Doubt

Well walker at least tomorrow ita only 8 weeks. And I've heard a chiropractor is really good idea.


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Easter Ladies!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls!

Almost - at the earliest it'll be when she should have been 36/37 weeks but it totally depends on things like her weight, breathing, feeding, temperature regulating etc so we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## lilbabywalker

My SIL's water broke last night (she's in her 38th week) . . . I may become an aunt today!!


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for a wonderful labor and delivery for her walker! Yay, you're almost an auntie!


----------



## almosthere

Walker so exciting! And getting....I. am so excited to hear of the day you get to bring fia home you are getting so close!


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay walker that is great. A muma and a auntie all within a couple of months. 
Getting - that is great news and hopfully she is doing well enough to come home soon as you much be itching to get her there.


----------



## Christie2011

These frequent appointments now since we are in the 3rd tri, I feel are pointless. I know they are just watching for pre-e, but I feel if I had any swelling then I should come in otherwise I think every 3 weeks until the last month would be fine. Or an appointment shouldn't even be needed since I don't see the MW for more than 3 mins anyway.

Anywho....Leo and I didn't gain any weight in the last 2 weeks, though my fundal length did increase. It's getting really uncomfortable to sit up right. I must have a slight incline when sitting.


----------



## TwoRdue

I know what you mean. I have to go in weekely for scans and appointments and as we sold my car for moving my hubby hasto take the time off work to get me there and it always takes over two hours. If he is going to come early then he will weather they do weekly appointments or not.


----------



## No Doubt

I know I'm not feeling every two weeks either. My hubbs takes me to my appts cause we carpool to work, but even if we didn't he would still take me cause he wants to be at every appt. He's even tried to come to my bw for my thyroid that gets checked on a monthly basis, lol. I try to make them when they are most convenient for him as it's really not a big deal for me to miss work as I'm the pregnant one, but obviously for him a couple hour every two weeks isn't the best look. Don't get me wrong I love that he is so in tune with my pregnancy, but I wouldn't be mad if he wanted to skip an appt or two. It's the same things every time...listen to the heart beat, measure my belly, ask the same question, see you in two weeks. Like you said Christie, if something's wrong, I'll call you and come in.

I seem to be gaining a pound every two weeks, but isn't it supposed to be like 1.5lbs every week? I'm not mad about it, trust me. I stepped on the scale this morning and think I've officially hit 20lbs, which I'm ok with, with only 2 more months to go. But my belly size increases as well. Here's a pic from today at 31 weeks.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt that is a great weight gain, I was up 22lbs last week and I dont want to know how much I have vained in the last week with my eating as I am always hungry and get tied of eating the same old crap.
Love the bump pic to.


----------



## No Doubt

Thank Two!

Even though that sweater is stretching...A LOT... I'm in love with this pic cause I look like I still have a butt, lol. My hubbs always calls me heart booty, and in the last few weeks he's been calling me no heart booty. I'm really concerned that it's leaving and I'm scared it won't come back, lol. Vain, I know, but I don't want to lose it. He says I still have a butt, and that he's just teasing, but I think it's cause my waist is practically non-existent at this point, lol. I'm fine with taking on more hips after my munchkin gets here, just please let my waist come back and my bottom stay in tact!


----------



## almosthere

Christie-I have had the sitting upright discomfort for a while now-can't stand it!

nodoubt-super cute bump-I am super tiny, so is my tush, so my belly is making me look almost tush-less! hahaha!

I have gained about 22 lbs so far-dr. mentioned I had not gained much between last apt-but I go to two dif offices which means 2 dif. scales....she may tell me to eat more (I have a feeling) if she doesnt see much weight gain again tomorrow at my apt....I agree the apts seem pointless but there must be some reasoning behind it! =) I personally dont mind leaving work to go as I love to hear babys hb and that he is doing okay!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news about Fia Broody!! 

Congrats on being an aunt soon Walker!!

Count me in the every 2 weeks appts are lame club. I have my next one on Wed. Blah. 

I am up 18 pds as of a few days ago. I know I ate a ton last night for Easter though so I am sure I gained a tiny bit more!! Baby boy sure loved that key lime pie!! 

Our Breastfeeding Basics class is tomorrow night. I'm actually quite excited to learn about it. I really haven't read much about BF so it will def help us a bunch. Hubby is going to go too in case I forgot something and so he understand and I will have him for support - I have a feeling its going to be a ton of info!

P.S. Yeah for being under 60 days til Due Date!!


----------



## TwoRdue

My appointment today showed 2.2lbs in a week:blush:
I need to be able to walk around more.


----------



## almosthere

Two-you can only do so much being on strict rest for so long! I would not worry about it, those silly extra pounds should fall right off soon after baby comes!

Snow-I also am signed up for a breastfeeding class! It is a 2hour class for dh and i next monday evening...I think I am more excited for the birthing class in may though-it will mean I am only 3-4 weeks away from meeting my son and I am totally needing to learn breathing methods!!


----------



## raelynn

Having a rough day today. My 3 hour glucose results came back and I failed again. So I officially have gestational diabetes. Now I'm second guessing everything I eat and my appointment with the diabetes center isn't until Friday.

As if the 2 week appointments weren't enough, now I have more to add in. Oh what we go through for these little ones!


----------



## No Doubt

Sno, yay for being under 60 days!

Two, I wouldn't worry about the lbs either. You're still doing wonderfully on the weight gain overall. Have you lost anymore of your mucus plug or any other changes?

Almost, I still haven't signed up for the BF class, I keep forgetting. I will have to do that tomorrow for sure, but I can't do an evening class. I'm back to not being able to stay awake in the evenings and hubbs is a student and he does homework in the evenings. If all they have is evening I'll ask my doc to recommend some reading. I should look into breathing techniques as well, but I really think being able to change birthing positions will help which I've already checked with a few different docs at my office and they're all fine with it.


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh are, I'm sorry. A girl at my job is dealing that and she hates it, although they are managing it with diet. She's 38 weeks now so she's about ready to go anyway. Hopefully you won't have to make hugely drastic changes and it is something they can manage with diet for you as well.


----------



## Christie2011

Even though I haven't gained any weight in the last 2 weeks, my MW said that's ok because I had gained 8 lbs in the prior 4 week period, so I'm evening out. I think I've still gained the most here, I'm sitting at about 28lbs. I feel better knowing that I"m not continually gaining 2lbs a week though.

That sucks about the GD. I know the MW had scared me into changing my diet early to avoid it. That lasted about 2 weeks for me.

I'm having issues finding a nanny. I thought I had two good prospects, but they have stopped responding to me. So I checked out a home daycare yesterday. The lady was nice enough and had all her credentials in order, but I don't know if she'll still have her two openings after Leo is ready for daycare and I don't want to put my son in daycare now and then have to pay for the daycare spot while I"m on maternity leave just to keep the spot open for him. So I"m taking a chance that come the end of June both spots will still be open.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Became an auntie at 10:30pm last night! No foolin! :)

Back pain has become intolerable, though. I thought I was going to be physically sick on my walk to work and had to keep finding excuses to double over (like looking for something in my purse which I set down on the sidewalk). Oooh, I hope a chiropractor will help and that one can see me ASAP!


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats Walker! And I hope you can find some relief soon. I walked into my sister's house this morning carrying my son and told her that carrying him made my whooha hurt. Come to find out, it wasn't just lifting him. I practically limped from the car to my office this morning. I've given up taking the stairs. I'm just too sore and out of breath anymore. 

I think the whole ligament loosening and such has begun. Bring on the pregnancy waddle!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats walker!

Christie hope those spots work out.

I hurt my own feelings yesterday when I caught a glimpse of myself in a storefront window and saw that even though I thought I was walking perfectly normal, I was waddling, lol. Someone told me I had started to waddle and I dismissed if but I guess it's true, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats walker that is great.

No doubt- I was wondering yesterday if I was waddeling to and when ever I say anything to my oh he gives me a side ways look ans says I love you lol also got the same yesterday when I said my legs look like there thicker.

As for some of the show coming out the doc is not worried and said that most likely it would have reformed as scan looks great and lo seems very content in there. I think I will get between 36 to 38 weeks as I can stop the pergesterone and can start back all bedroom activitie.

My first tri morning sickness has come back and I have to get up extra early for breakfast or I end up dry reaching, I also cant eat anything sweet as that makes me sick to, no more take outs witch is a good thing to.

Christie - I also went five weeks with know weight gain and put on 2lbs this week an 2 the week before. I was told can be normal to have sudden or no weight gain I just hope my sudden gain does not continue on to the end lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, sounds like your check up went fabulous! So glad to hear they're expecting you to go longer!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Chiropractor can see me at 5:00 . . . can't wait. This day has been torturous!


----------



## almosthere

rae-sorry to hear about your GD =(

walker-congrats auntie!!

ladies-it is super late and I need rest-will do more personals later!!!! <3


----------



## Christie2011

OMG, I'm such an achy cranky mess right now. I couldn't sleep last night, I just couldn't get comfortable. Laying on my right side seemed to pinch a nerve that made it hard to breath, laying on my left, left my hip numb, this morning I feel like that nerve is still pinched making it hard to breath. Walking is painful.

I have to keep reminding myself only 8 more weeks (hopefully a tad less). Leo keeps stretching in ways where I jump because he pinches or pokes too hard. I think we are both just uncomfy right now. 

Come Friday when we hit 32 weeks there's no going back if Leo decides to make his debut. I'm hoping he doesn't come any sooner than 36 weeks, but I was told they won't try to stop labor after 32.


----------



## almosthere

Christie-is there a reason you think he may come early? And I also have the uncomfortable stretching and poking around in my ribs and pelvic area-not fun! A tad bit painful and most def. uncomfortable! Hope you get a better sleep tonight Christie!

AFM got to sleep in a tiny bit-going to meet my class at a field trip since it makes more sense with my commute. I co-teach so the other teacher and my director get to take the nice 45 minute bus ride. I get SO bus sick and now that I am pregnant I would like to stay away from those big bumpy rides anyway!

Have a great day all!


----------



## Christie2011

Nothing medical or anything making me think he's going to come early. I just figure I'd want out if all my space was running out :) At times I feel like he's going to deliver himself Alien style :haha:

I also feel like all of sudden my birth canal has decided to widen and not slowly but all at once it's been so sore the last day. I figured with the rest of the pregnancy being so easy, the fact that all the aches and pains have just come at once, something is bound be on the verge of happening.

Once we hit 36 weeks, I'm going to start the process of home remedies of bringing on labor, with the thought that it will take at least a week for anything I try to build up enough umph to get things rolling. Baby is full term at 37 and I"m too excited/impatient to meet him already.


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully you'll sleep better tonight Christie! I'm still sleeping well, but I get uncomfortable pokes more in my pelvic area than anything. I think my spread is happening too. My hips have been achy for the past few days like things are moving apart. I do think this munchkin is coming early, how early I don't know. But people are commenting that I look like in carrying low. One woman even said she thought I looked lower today than I did yesterday. I feel like I've dropped a bit in the past month or so and the fact that I'm not getting the awful rib jabs only tells me he's not as high as he could be. I feel them up there sometimes, big they don't hurt, its not uncomfortable...that's all going on in my lady bits. Hopefully he won't come too early, maybe sometime next month. But with my luck he'll be stubborn like his mom and wait it out, lol.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Oh gosh . . . I'm having a great day! Pretty much pain-free since I woke up despite a couple walks, a couple car rides, a half hour meeting and now sitting at my desk. Yesterday I thought I would die after just about 10-15 minutes of sitting or riding or walking or standing. So far, knock on wood, today has been incredible after weeks of pain.

Maybe the chiropractor helped? He put me on my stomach on the pregnancy pillows and aligned my hips and did some things around my upper back, then put me on my back and cracked my neck (which was loud and scary and hurt . . . didn't like that part), then I lay on the massage machine for eight minutes, which was incredible, though I wonder what Baby O thought of the roller coaster! I go back again today at 5:00pm for a follow up, I guess. I was debating asking him not to do my neck, though, if he tries.

Anyway . . . I feel like I used to after coming out of a miserable migraine. I'm elated and it's like I've been given new life! Hahaha.


----------



## No Doubt

Wow, that sounds great walker. I want one now, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

I know just how you feel christie, I dont remeber the last time I had a good night sleep with all his pocking, kicking and head banging into my groin and then there is the peeing, I am up evey hour to hour and a half and I think he kicked my hard in my stomach as I woke up with bad cramping there and hard to breath for a couple of min.

My oh and I had also talked about trying to get things going about 36 weeks and my doc said that it would be fine then to.
There is a swab test that I have had done that can tell you if you are going to give birth within the next two weeks (some type of something lol is released into your body) and is 99% accurate so if you go into labour after you try to get things started it means you would most likely have anyway.. amazing what they can do, they just can tell when or if your waters will break.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, did they do this swab test at the hospital, or was it something store bought?


----------



## TwoRdue

It was done at the hospital.


----------



## Christie2011

Has anyone been able to tell if your feeling head or butt? Leo used to be head down, but I think I feel his head up now. At least there is a fairly large hard bulge at the top of my tummy now.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie could it be his bum? I thought my lo had fliped and was head up but he was still head right down in my groin


----------



## NatalieBelle

Ahhhh allergies and achy right calf D: anyone else experience the achy feeling? Its not really a cramp cause its been going on for a few hours now and it just feels kinda like that achiness you get when your cold? Its just in my right leg though. I went to the midwife yesterday. Mentioned my menstrual feeling, braxton and back aches. She told me not to worry as long as I don't bleed. She decided not to check for dilation because she was worried she might upset my cervix. I don't go back till 36 weeks though, which is weird I thought I was supposed to go to biweekly appointments around this time? Sigh I don't know, I really am disappointed with my midwife and if I can get a hold of a fetal Doppler I am going to try my best to have a home birth.


----------



## No Doubt

Virtues bum is off to the right and it feels a bit more firm than the rest of my belly. His hear is down and that feel hard too.


----------



## No Doubt

No, haven't had any of that may, sorry. Can you see someone else?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have had BH since Saturday. I asked my doctor about it when I went on Tuesday and she didn't seem to worried either. I go every 2 weeks now for a while.
My energy level has definitely gone down. Back pain - swollen legs and feeling like I have to pee all of the time are also normal I guess. Third trimester is not as fun as second trimester for sure.


----------



## Christie2011

I definitely feel achey. Though mine feels more like a pinched nerve. When I sit for too long, I feel like I'm not getting enough oxygen and like I"m on the verge of passing out. Leo must be up in my lungs somewhere. Standing eases that up though and the cold air outside seemed to help this morning.

I feel like I get a contraction whenever I stand up though, which I find weird. They don't worry me though since I don't get them sitting down. I figure if they actually meant anything then I'd get them no matter what.

Edit: I just noticed Leo has dropped, there is a lot of space between my belly and my bbs where there didn't used to be much. Maybe this means breathing will get easier.


----------



## lilbabywalker

No BH yet, as far as I know! I have gotten some calf charlie horses in the night that I remedy by flexing my foot.

I can feel little and bigger hard spots (hands, feet, bum, head) but I never know what I'm feeling! The midwife said he was head down at my appointment on Monday.

I've been getting physically tired more easily lately for sure. I had to keep sitting down on the toilet seat while doing my makeup because I just felt too tired to keep standing!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Oh - and after a chiropractor visit on Tuesday, I felt great yesterday until the evening . . . but today, the pain is back! I'm so focused on trying to get comfortable and relieve the pain that I can't even get anything done off my to-do list. Grrrr.


----------



## No Doubt

Had my checkup today. Everything is still going well. HB was 150 which is what it's been the last I don't know how many checkups. He's still head down and although he seems to favor my right side, she felt is bottom right in the middle of my belly. But I was laying flat on my back, so I don't know if that has something to do with it or not. Luckily she said he doesn't feel low, I was a little concerned cause he feels so low to me, but he's in there nice and snug.

I asked a few random questions...it amazes me how I keep coming up with questions every appt, lol. But I asked what to bring to the hospital for him and she said a blanket, an outfit for pics, and of course the car seat. He gets to stay with me the entire time, unless something goes wrong, but I'm not thinking that way. She said that he would be delivered to my chest and stay there for a few minutes then be taken to the warmer that's in the room with me to be weighed, measured, cleaned, etc. then given back to me to breastfeed. But he never leaves the room if I don't want him to...and I don't want him to! She said that after 36 weeks they won't stop active labor. They said they would stop until then as long as my water hasn't broken. If it breaks in between now and 36 weeks they'll have to decide which road to go depending on the situation. Weekly appts start at 36 weeks.

I seem to have gained 4lbs according to their scales, but according to mine I've gained 2. In my defense I had on heavier clothes today than I normally do, lol. Plus, tmi moment, I've been going to the bathroom twice a day everyday. I'm really not even sure how to be honest. But she said my weight gain is still ok, so whatever. Told her that I was having BHs and she said if I have 4 or more in an hour that I need to call.

So all in all everything is still going well!


----------



## almosthere

sounds like everyone is doing fairly well! i am also easily tired...and now have to let dh give me my vitamin b-12 shot...relaxing right? Then off to take my iron supplement for my anemia. P.S does anyone notice "leaking"....I have had two times where I thought I was just super sweaty down there, but then today i really felt a flow almost like I peed myself-it leeks right through yoga pants and leggings and is super embarrassing...for a second i thought my water broke i leaked so much today-and I had just peed-so not sure if its leaking urine or just super liquidy discharge...hoping it is normal...


----------



## No Doubt

Almost I don't have any leaking. Are you sure it's urine? If not you should call your ob. You don't want to be leaking amniotic fluid. They say you can test it with the squeeze test, so when your leaking squeeze, like you would to stop urine flow, and if it stops then it's urine. If not it may be amniotic fluid. I will sometimes get a glob of creamy cervical mucus, but that's been happening since pregnancy and its maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

If you call your OB about it they will ask you how much there is, if it has an odor, if it is clear and one other thing I can't remember. I guess amniotic fluid is colorless and odorless.
I get clear discharge sometimes, so it could be nothing. I would only worry if it is a lot.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just looked it up - it's 
Color of liguid
Odor of liquid
Amount of liquid
Time of rupture
So, just remember COAT. I guess that is what they will ask you. It could just be urine though because I noticed that I have a lot of pressure on my bladder and have to pee all of the time and it is sometimes just a few drops. Plus when you are drinking so much water your urine is watered down.


----------



## Christie2011

I've had leaky wetness pretty much the entire pregnancy. I've always assumed very watery and abundance of CM. Though sometimes I do know it's urine, like recently when sneezing or coughing. I just hope I'll recognize if its ever amniotic fluid.

My son has now slept through the night twice this week, that's only like the 3rd or 4th time he's done that. I'm hoping that means he's going to start making that a regular occurrence. That will be nice if he starts sleeping through the night so I don't have to get up with both of them in a few weeks.


----------



## No Doubt

Had my shower today and I had a lot of fun! Got some really nice stuff, some of it off the registry which is nice. Totally wasn't expecting it, but one of my coworkers all by herself...well, and her husband got me the highchair I wanted off the registry. That's $150. Most people don't spend that kind of money of someone unless they're going in on it, but I thought that was so sweet of her.

Now I have an ache in my belly. Feels like stretching/tearing when I'm standing or moving, but I feel it more when bending over. I'm a little freaked, but Virtue is still moving around in there. I will check him on the doppler before I go to bed. But I have a doctor appt first thing Monday morning for an u/s so I ask them to look specifically at that area just to make sure. I'm sure it's just more stretching, but it just feels differently and it's in a different spot. I take solice in the fact that it's moreso when I bending, but to be honest, not really sure that's a good thing.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies! I have a feeling it was just super watery discharge since I did not cough or sneeze for me to pee-although maybe it could have been that! I will try the smell test if it happens again as gross as it sounds....I learned that the fluid sometimes has a sweet smell...

nodoubt-that was very nice of your co-worker!! Glad you enjoyed your shower =) I wanted my co-workers to go to my shower, but my boss mentioned how it isnt professional to be facebook friends and hang out with coworkers----although I dont see whats wrong with that to a certain extent...so they were not invited to be safe...lol 

afm I packed my hospital bag-almost done with putting everything in! My mom bought me two nursing bras which I threw in there, along with a robe and cozy nighty. I also packed toothpaste, deoderant, hairbrush, comb-comb for dh lol, We need to add some snacks, lollypops, and camera! Getting sooo close-so excited. Monday is my breastfeeding class-once I finish that-I can order my free breast pump woohoo!!


----------



## Christie2011

I've had some moments when Leo is stretching that I swear he's ripping something inside. We are both getting really uncomfy over here. Not too much longer though (I hope).

I ended up doing a lot of walking today at the mall. I took my car in to get new breaks and they took over 2.5 hours. I was and am so sore after all that walking.


----------



## No Doubt

That makes me feel a bit better. Coughing makes it worse. Hoping that once he's finished doing whatever he's doing in the it stops.


----------



## Christie2011

Good day everyone! Everyone still hanging in there? I'm still store from Saturday's stroll around the mall. I feel like my entire groin region is bruised. I wonder if this will be the norm until D-day. Some times I literally limp around and have to take a second when I stand up.

Leo is definitely doing some growing. I'm beginning to get that beached whale feeling. I've got my chair at work at a large incline so I can recline all day.


----------



## No Doubt

Ah yes...the beaches whale feeling, lol. Hope your lady bits start to feel a bit better, though I have a feeling that may be the norm. Virtue always has to do some repositioning when I stand. There's always so much pressure for the first few mins of walking.

Had an u/s this morning. It was really to check the fibroid, but I of course got to see my munchkin! They gave a shot of his face full on and he looks like a little alien in there, lol...so cute though in my mind. He's still a him. And this time I got to see his man parts for myself! Everything looks good though. She said he weighs about 4lbs 6oz which is the 86th percentile. Then she went on to say "that's large", so looks like I'm gonna have a little fat baby like I wanted, lol!


----------



## Christie2011

One of the guys at work had a 6lb 6oz baby a week and half ago, she was 3 weeks early due to pre-e and another one had a 10lb 2oz baby this weekend. Such a difference. I'm hoping Leo doesn't make it to 10lbs before delivery. I love fat lil babies, but pushing one that size out does not sound pleasant. 

With my belly size lately though I'm beginning to think I will have closer to a 10lb baby than a 6lb one.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, gosh I couldn't even fathom a 10lb baby. Most places won't even let you have a baby vaginally when they're 10lbs and over. I'm thinking somewhere in the 8lb range for my little guy. We were both in the 8lb range. But I also read somewhere around week 37 I believe they slow down, so just a few more weeks of the steady gain, then it's just a few ounces a week if even that.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My friend just had a baby around Christmas and she was over 10lbs. She was in labor for 18hrs before they had to section her. I was 8lbs and my sister was 10lbs, but dh was only 4.5 as he was premature. I really hope I don't have to push out a 10lb baby either. I am getting more nervouse the closer it gets. I am totally feeling huge and tired now. Have not been walking in a while - still keeping up with the water fit as that doesn't make my feet or back hurt at all.


----------



## snowflakes120

HI ladies! Miss y'all. Things have been so busy for me lately and will continue now til the baby is born! Our weekends are all jammed packed full of stuff to do!! 

I was 7pds exactly and hubby was 8.2lbs. So I am hoping for baby boy to be in the middle around 7.5 pds!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I was 6 lbs 11 oz - I could handle that, I think!

In that vein, I'm starting to feel nervous about labor today. I want a natural, drug-free childbirth and I've been planning on "finding my zen," so I tell people . . . but the closer it gets, the more I'm scared that I'm going to lose my head and whine and cry and annoy people and embarrass myself. I want to be a strong woman! I don't know how I deal with pain, really . . .

I also started researching ways to avoid tearing (perineal massage, squats, kegels, etc.). The research just made me more nervous about episiotomies!


----------



## No Doubt

Walker I'm sure you can do it, but if you need the drugs take them. Go as long as you can, but if it's just too much there's nothing wrong with doing what you have to. That's my plan...I'll go as long as I can but if it just gets to be too much I want the epi. I was reading about episiotomies and they said those take longer to heal than normal tearing so I'm so gonna tell them to leave me be.

I've gotten a little nervous about delivery and honestly I'm too afraid to look into it cause I'm the type of person that will freak myself out overthinking it. A friend strongly recommended child birthing classes so that I could know what to expect and get some breathing techniques down and she said hubbs should really be there too, but I think I'll just read a book or look it up online. I don't want someone telling me how horrible it's gonna be or how painful or how strong the contractions will be. I'd rather let them happen and then let myself gauge how bad it is. I think I have a pretty high pain tolerance so I'm hoping as bad it will be, it still won't feel agonizing to me. I've dealt with the fact that pushing a human out of small whole is gonna be horrendous no matter how you slice it so I'm as prepared for that as I can be. But everything leading up to...I'll just read up on some breathing techniques and whatnot. I'm the kind of person where when I'm in pain, just let me be and I'm fine when it passes.


----------



## Christie2011

I plan on going as long as possible without meds, but I'm afraid of the pain when ripping, which I"m convinced I'm going to do.

Much less sore today, so while I didn't get much sleep (too warm in my house) I do feel pretty good today. Weighed myself this morning. We've gained A LOT of weight in a week....oops. I guess I should lay off the pasta and bread again.

I just read that this week (32) will be their peak movement week. I think last week was ours though, he's not as active this week. He's probably run out of room. I also read that since they should be head down by now, when they kick, they might get a foot caught in our ribs. Owie!


----------



## No Doubt

Didn't know that, but it's good to know so we're not freaking out thinking something is wrong cause they're not moving around much. On the u/s yesterday my poor baby looked all scrunched up in there. I felt so bad. But everyone keeps saying he likes it like that...all nice and cozy to him.

Glad you're feeling a bit better today Christie!

Has anyone heard anything from Jess laterly? Isn't she supposed to have her baby mid month this month?


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies! glad to see everyone is doing pretty well aside from the normal discomforts of pregnancy-beached whale lol I am getting there soon I am sure!

Had my breast feeding class which is making me start to get nervous as it means I am only one more class (birthing class) away until my due date and the class just really got me nervous about birthing since it made my pregnancy feel that much more real...like this is it, I could go into labor in the next month and a half or so. 

I really want an all natural birth, but with my history of panic attacks/seizures...I think keeping my options open the day/night of birth are important.

oh and as far as weight....hmmm I have a feeling I am going to have a 8 pounder LOL I was only 4 lbs and came 2 weeks early, and dh was around high 7's, low 8's we believe (he is from brazil and the weight is in kilos so we are not the best translators haha)


----------



## Christie2011

Leo is bound and determined to test the strength of my bladder this morning. I've had to ask him to quit whatever it is he was doing a few times this morning.

We jumped right into Summer this week. I've now realized that I have no work appropriate clothes to wear for this type of weather. I need to evaluate my wardrobe and see if maybe I have a skirt I can pair with maternity shirt. Pants are making me sweat in this heat.


----------



## almosthere

I am having similar issues christie! All I have is my mat jeans I can roll up above my ankle and some loose khaki pants that turn into long capris....and I have another month and a half of work!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie - we have just got the cold weather this week and am finding I have a couple of warmish tops for the cold snap.

Yay 32 weeks and this little guy I think is in know hurry to budge and I am surprised with all the poking I have been doing on top of Eventing lol.

My mum has Bern great, she lives in England and me in new Zealand and that has not stopped her from buy and spoiling this guy rotten. A Moses basket, a winnie the Pooh beer to big for the cot, cot set and more. I just can't wait till it all gets here. 
Wish she could post herself for a week or two to help out as I don't have anyone that can but then she may steal him and take him home: )


----------



## raelynn

Ugh I can't stand this heat wave either! I'm sweating all the time and it is gross. I swear I want to live in the shower :)


----------



## almosthere

have to whine...I got a stomach bug all day today-the one day I take off from work to close on the house---was still an exciting day aside from feeling sick all day-but feel overwhlemed as our house needs lots of paint and a rug ripped up and floors finished before we can move in.....oy vey!


----------



## Christie2011

Two, I could totally see your mum wrapping up LO and taking him home. My parents take my nieces for a few weeks year, they live closer though than your mom does to you.

Almost, so exciting about closing, but wow a lot of work left. Do you guys plan on having it all ready and moved in before LO gets here?

Is anyone else having issues breathing? I feel like I'm not getting enough oxygen and that if I don't consciously make an effort to breath more deeply, that I'll pass out. Seems like a stronger issue after I eat and when I'm sitting. I know we are supposed to have shortness of breath with baby getting so big, but this seems beyond that and I'm hoping it's not a precursor to pre-e. I haven't noticed any swelling, but when I get these bouts I can also feel a numbness wanting to come to my fingers.


----------



## almosthere

Christie-if you are concerned-which it sounds like you may be, just give your doc. a quick call to ease your mind and to make sure all is a ok!

We have someone coming in today to look at the floors and DH and my father are moving all babys furniture in babys room today and they are painting the office/future play room lol. We have to be moved out of our condo by april 28th, so yes, we plan on having the house ready before our son arrives!!! =) We can move in an continue fixing the house up later on-I want to put all new updated doors in rather than leaving the hollow old wooden ones-and the house needs new light fixtures-but this can wait! =)

Hope all are feeling well-I feel SO much better now that my food poisoning or stomach bug has passed. Off to work then a 3 day weekend yay!


----------



## No Doubt

Almost glad you are feeling better! And yay about closing..what an exciting time! And you have a wonderful excuse to get out of the work, lol.

Christie, I feel like that. I don't get the numb fingers, but breathing is a bit tricky at times. I find it to be worse when standing for long period of time...like I have to consciously take a deep breath every sentence.

Anyone feel like your stretching under the skin, or maybe on the underside of your skin? It's that same stretching feeling I was having. Still not as bad as it was and it really only happens when I've been doing too much, like walking or on my feet too much, but it's started itching at times which leads me to believe that the underside of my skin is stretching now. Who knew that was even possible? I don't feel it when I'm resting...sitting/laying down, unless I move in a way that may strain it, like bending over.


----------



## Christie2011

Only last week did I have some internal stretching feeling. I haven't felt to much stretching sensations lately. I did get the itchy feeling last week. This week, I just feel big and like Leo is totally out of room. And at times sore from his movement and stretching.


----------



## No Doubt

That makes me feel better. It's just lasting longer than I anticipated. It's been a week now. And the fact that it's starting to itch only makes me want it to stop that much more.


----------



## almosthere

my tummy needs a quick scratch here and there from stretching and it feels like pulling/achy/heaviness right under my chest like it just wants to fall off LOL. 

hope everyone has a lovely weekend! i am off to the house to finish the nursery-it looks SO good already-so excited


----------



## No Doubt

So I did some researching about my belling stretching and almost feel like it's tearing and apparently that the muscles tearing apart...sounds fab! Apparently it's quite common around this time in pregnancy and there's really nothing to do about it. Not to mention it can go on for a few weeks. Blah, but at least I don't feel it all the time, just every now and then.

OAN note today I'm gonna wash Virtue's clothes and pack my overnight bag.


----------



## Christie2011

Aghg! I had to take my car in to the shop today and it's less than 3 miles from my house so I decided it was a nice day for a walk. Boy am I paying for that now! I'm about to give up walking until after LO gets here. I can't carry my son in his carseat right now I feel like I"m going to collapse. I felt fine while I was walking but once I stopped then moving again hurts and forget getting up after sitting.

And I still have to go interview a sitter in an hour. Baby is fussy, I'm in pain, should be *fun*. I want to sit on a bag of frozen veggies right now to numb things.


----------



## almosthere

no fun nodoubt-i have super red/scarring/stretchmark like skin from my belly button peircing due to stretching. I cant stand to look at it-its the space between the two holes-ick-I am so worried it will tear.

two-the gifts from your mother sound lovely! =)

I will be posting photos of my nursery soon-it is just about finished and I am madly in love with it! <3


----------



## MissAnnabelle

How did you make out Christie? Take a bath with some epsom salts - that might help. If I tried to walk 3 miles right now my feet would be swollen up to my knees and that is without carrying anyting!

Can't wait to see it almost! 

I am putting my carseat in my car today. My friends are throwing me a diaper party at the end of the month because I didn't want a shower. I fel like I am forgetting something I need to do still and can't figure what?


----------



## No Doubt

Can't wait to see the room almost!

MissA I think we'll always feel like we are forgetting something. I feel that way sometimes which is why I look at my registry everyday do see if there's anything I need to add before we go get the rest of everything.

So i got a little worried cause last night I was laying on my side and couldn't get comfortable cause the middle of the couch was in my rib. I kept moving and at one point Virtue kicked really hard. So this morning when I woke up he wasn't really moving for maybe 4 hours. I checked him on the Doppler and his heart rate was fine...same as it always is. I was just worried I'd hurt him laying on that hard part of the couch. He seems to he waking up now so maybe he's just been resting this morning.


----------



## Christie2011

Though I was sore for the rest of the day yesterday and getting up to pee last night was painful, I feel much better this morning.

I made it to the daycare yesterday and my son seemed to like the lady. She seems like a good fit and will save spots for my babies if I give her a down payment now, even though it will still be a few months before we start using her.

I picked up Leo's crib yesterday, now I just need to find the time and energy to put it together. I tried to pick up his bassinet today, but the style I wanted wasn't in stock and I can't spend a lot of time shopping around right now since my son is teething. He's a bit cranky and would rather be comfy at home then out and about.


----------



## lilbabywalker

My back and ribs have been pain free all weekend! Yay!

However, is it too much to ask for my husband to make ME dinner once in awhile? I swear, I'm not a @'$& restaurant. He used to make dinner more often but lately we've gotten into the habit of me cooking (don't get me wrong, he does more than his fair share of housework anyway), and pregnancy didn't change it. Tonight I asked him to come "help make dinner" and he unloaded and loaded the dishwasher. Which was nice, but then he went back to the basement to play guitar and asked me to flick the lights when dinner was ready. Are you kidding me? For once I just want to be the one who can do what I want and then have hot food magically appear in front of me. God damn it. I'm pregnant!

Oh these hormones are a trip and a half . . .


----------



## Christie2011

Walker - yay for being pain free -, I don't think it would be too much to ask at all for a hot meal once in a while, while you put your feet up and work on growing a healthy LO.

I got the crib assembled yesterday, still need a mattress though. My son didn't sleep well last night so I'm am not functioning fully this morning. It's going to be a busy week. I hope to be able to pick my car up today from the deal, if they get the parts to fix it. Then I have my MW apt tomorrow and I need to get my car's emissions inspected, I just noticed it is overdue. I thought I had until this week. My sister is running a 10k Saturday and I'd like to go support her.

Then I have a birthday party to go to on Sunday, that I haven't bought a present for yet. It's for a one year old and they are having it at a horse barn. I don't understand why have a one year olds birthday at a barn. I should probably bring a chair just in case there isn't seating, I'm not standing for hours.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

The last party I went to in a barn there was no seating, so I would say that is a good idea. Who feels like eating in a barn where it smells like poop? Weird.


----------



## Christie2011

MissA I didn't even think about eating where it smells, but yeah, ewww. I was concerned about having a bunch of kids, who don't listen well yet, running around among horses and the possibility of them getting stepped on or worse.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Horse people just love horses and don't get that not everyone is that into them. The horses should be in separate stalls, so unless the kids get into the stalls they should be okay, but I still see how it could still be dangerous. My aunt rode horses her whole life and a horse kicked her and broke her leg in three places last year. But yeah, the one I went to had a table of food set out in the barn and it did smell(the barn). At least it was before fly season began.
That's a lot of the reason that we don't have big parties in our yard because we have big dogs and know that not everybody likes dogs and would rather not lock up our dogs all day to feed and entertain a bunch of people. Then again...we might be slightly antisocial...lol


----------



## Christie2011

I'm not anti horse. In fact I owned one last year. If the horses are out in the pastures though, kids can easily crawl through the fence to try to feed the grass, not knowing how to properly feed a horse. My niece got scared doing that once a year ago. She claims the horse bit her, but it really just had it's lips on over her hand while trying to get the grass/hay she was feeding it. And not all the stalls at this barn have full doors. The stalls for the horses used for training mearly have a rope or chain to keep them in. I'm glad my little one is too little to be running around.


----------



## almosthere

wow so many updates ladies. sorry for not doing personals-i am just wiped out between packing and going through papers for 3 hours straight this morning and between this past weekend shopping like a maniac for things for the house-REALLY adding up with home costs I forgot how quickly the small things add up to thousands...thank goodness for a great tax return!!! Our dining room/kitchen is painted, our office/play room is painted, so now we just need this ugly old rug ripped out of our dining room wed, so that thurs the hardwood underneat can be refinished-hoping it is in good condition!! Baby room just needs one shelf painted and put up and the diaper holder hung under neath it. 

So exciting to hear how we are all so close to being ready for baby-I will be putting my car seat based in mine and dh's cars and the carseat will go in mine to take baby home in =) We are all ALMOST THERE ladies!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, maybe they thought it would be something like a petting zoo. But I agree, probably not the best place for a party, especially with little ones.

Almost...pictures! I want to see. Hanging the diaper holder sounds like a good idea. I never thought of that. We're putting the changer on top of the dresser and I was just gonna shove all the diapers and cleaning stuff in the tope drawers for easy access.

I'm starting to get worried that I won't have everything by the time Virtue gets here cause I'm waiting on that 10% coupon from babies r us and the 10% from Amazon. Amazon said it shows up 30 days before my due date, but I don't know when babies r us will send that out. I'm thinking of changing my due date so I can get them earlier and get to shopping and setting everything up.


----------



## snowflakes120

I'd be bringing a chair Christie! Glad you are feeling a bit better from the walk! Yeah for crib assembly! 

Walker - I'd be pissed too! 

Almost - Yeah for getting the house together!! So exciting!! I know I can't believe how close we are - Most of us seem to be honeydews!! Seems like just yesterday we were raspberries! 

No Doubt - I got my completion coupon from Buy Buy Baby late last week. I am still waiting on Target's. We still have a good bit to get from the stores as well. I think that we might go soon in the next 2 weeks or so to get the stuff we still need. 

We did our Maternity photos yesterday. Such fun! It was a a gorgeous day out for them! I'll share once we get them back - she said like 1-2 weeks or so!


----------



## No Doubt

OMG...I just called babies r us and they said the coupon normally comes 1-3 weeks before your due date. That's crazy to me. That leaves no time to get things together. What if he's 3 weeks early. I'm going to change my due date on the registry and hope that I get it within the next few weeks.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Hello ladies! I've been pretty lazy on the computer lately. As an update on my side, I have LO's Crib all set up, all of his clothes, diapers etc washed and everything is all ready to go. I had two huge days of nesting and now I have been super lazy the past two days. Just want to sleep the whole time, belly has went through a growth spurt and I've been getting the lightening strike feelings in my pelvic area quite a bit. Also been swelling much more than before, I even cut back on the salt intake so I am hoping its all signs that little Isaac is about ready to get out asap! Two more weeks till full term! Hoping I'm as lucky as my mother and I'll have my first babe before 40 weeks! 

Hope everyone else is doing fantastic!


----------



## No Doubt

We washed clothes and blankets and whatnot over the weekend too Nat. This is now the second weekend in a row that I've put off the overnight bag though, lol. Perhaps this weekend.

Gotta love those lightning strikes...they suck. I want my pumpkin here before 40 weeks, but it's all for selfish reasons. I'm just uncomfortable all the time. But I'm also getting a little worried that he's coming early. I feel like I'm feeling things that happens at the end, than I shouldn't be feeling just yet. I'm fine with him coming at 37 weeks or after. I guess 36 seeing how my doc said they won't stop it at that point anyway.


----------



## No Doubt

Apparently that lady from babies r us didn't know what she was talking about cause I got the coupon in the mail today.


----------



## snowflakes120

That's great No Doubt!! Shopping time for you!! 

I have yet to wash anything..... 

So baby boy gets hiccups ALL the time. Multiple times a day. I have been feeling them in my lower right side near my hip almost and then sometimes a bit higher. I am starting to wonder if he isn't head down and more transverse.... My co-worker just had her baby on Thursday and she was breech. It now has me thinking. As far as I know my OBGYN practice doesn't do anymore US's. I go tomorrow for an appt I'm going to see if they will do one at my next appt in 2 weeks to check out position to make me feel better about where he is laying - considering they kept telling her her baby was head down the entire time! I know it's common for babies to still move around now as they still have room but I just really don't want a CS at all....


----------



## No Doubt

Sounds like he is head down snow, but I agree, I would want to check it out. Will they do one at least when you get to the hospital before you start pushing? Luckily for me, well not so lucky, because of the fibroid I get at least one more u/s around 35/36 weeks. The downfall is that the fibroid may mean a cs so it's not really a great trade if that's the case. The fibroid is why I gret the other u/s...to check the size.

I would just ask for one, in fact demand it. My coworker just had her baby today and they weren't even gonna let her off work. They were just gonna let her work until the baby came, so she went to a differnt doctor to get the note to let her off a week early. Some places don't think about how other people...you know the people actually going through it...may feel. I plan on working up until he gets here so i can have more time with him after he's born, but that's not for everyone. Heck, if I keep feeling like I felt today, that may not be for me, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Has anyone picked out LO coming home outfit yet? I need to shop for one, but I"m not inspired by anything.


----------



## No Doubt

I havent picked one out, but I do have a few different ones to choose from.


----------



## Christie2011

I just noticed I have no feeling/sensation along my pregnancy line above my belly button. Anyone else?


----------



## No Doubt

No, don't have that. Do you think you're just a little stretched?


----------



## Christie2011

Probably. I'm not worried about it, just found it curious.


----------



## TwoRdue

I already have babys bags packed will all that he needs a well as what I want him to come home in.. my bags are also packed and waiting.

I cant wait for babys first bath.. My oh says I have always been obsessed with cleaning so he is not surprised im already thinking about cleaning the baby

Baby was head down today and growing well. I was freaking about my weight gain but doc thinks I am still small and is happy with how I am doing..despite the amount I eat and what I eat.


Not long now ladys :) so so so excited


----------



## MissAnnabelle

OB apt today. up 26lbs so far. I have stopped gaining weight a couple of weeks ago. She said my bump is measuring right on track and she bets the baby will be 7.5 pounds. She said no way will it be a 10lb baby - so that is a relief! lol I go back in 2 weeks and start gettin gthe cervix checked then. She said then she will have an idea of when I will deliver. Getting so close now!


----------



## Christie2011

I had my appointment today too. I gained an astonishing amount of weight in 2 weeks. I was told I better not gain any by the next appointment :blush: I'm pretty sure it's water weight though. I can't stop drinking water lately and my calves and feet have begun to swell.

Baby is measuring right on track though. I think I may be starting to retain some water weight though. I can feel and see it in my legs.

I asked about all the pain I get from walking and was told if I keep up the walking it will get better/less painful, but it's par for the course, as is the squeezing in my chest and feeling like I"m not getting enough oxygen. In fact I was told that's only going to get worse...fun!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Christie, I've had that numbness for a long time! Apparently it's from the nerves being stretched. Annoying, though.


----------



## almosthere

DH and I purchased our sons homecoming outfit out wayyy back lol-we were too excited to wait! 

I would have had my apt. but my doctor is out on vacation so I am seeing my original OBGYN (I would love to have her deliver but she does not do deliveries)-I go in tomorrow...can't wait for cervical checks-I wonder if I will get checked tomorrow eeeek!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad the appts went well today ladies. I have a physical tomorrow and by regular checkup Thursday.

Sorry you didn't get to hear everything you wanted to Christie. It doesn't sound awesome hearing things will only get worse. I told hubbs I just really don't think I have anymore room to stretch and he use told me "you will". As if he'd ever know how this feels...shut up, lol.

AFM I did a wonderful job putting a beautiful send in our checkbook today, lol. Hubbs was actually excited about going to get the remaining items from babies r us. I ordered more of the big stuff from amazon, but we got it all done! Just to put everything in its place. Gonna do that this weekend too maybe as I'm sick of washing stuff for right now and then maybe wash the rest of the additional stuff next weekend. Just glad everything has been purchased and I did it all for less than my first expectation and then second expectation!


----------



## No Doubt

Got the walker put together and the all in one day to night sleeper all put together. I can't believe they got here this fast, I just ordered them yesterday. I LOVE the sleeper cause it'a a pack n play that turns into a portable bassinet (this part will stay upstairs in our bedroom), but you can also set the the basket part of the bassinet in the pack n play (after you insert the top part...real easy, just snaps on), but on that part is also a storage space and a rotating changing station. Wonderful for traveling with a little one! The rest of it will stay downstairs which will save us from running up and down the stairs all day if Virtue needs to sleep, be changed, etc. We'll just switch the basket out between the bassinet and the pack n play.

Had my physical today and my doc said that everything is going great. He was a bit surprised cause it seems like everything I was struggling with before has gotten better with pregnancy. I have to say I really didn't notice until today. Heartburn, my thyroid, whatever...it's all doing great and I haven't had any issues. The last time I had heartburn was a few days before I found out I was pregnant. Before I used to have it a few times a week and had to take zantac for it. Weird what pregnancy will do for you. Tomorrow is my appt with the OB so it's time to write down my new list of questions, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Glad to hear things are going good for you NoDoubt.

I need to start keeping a list of questions. I always get to my appointment and can't think of anything. I want to ask about different labor and birthing positions and how flexible they are with all that. Depending on how fast things move, I think I'm going to be doing it all on my own. My sister will be watching my son and my parents are at least a 6 hour drive away.

I'm almost considering getting a home glucose testing kit. I feel with the large weight gain at the last appointment, the swelling of my legs and the intense thirst I might be on the verge or have GD. I've read it can come on later than the 28 week test.

This has been a long and busy week. I've been ready for the weekend since Tuesday and it's still not here yet.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, my doc yesterday asked me if I had any swelling. Granted he's just my pcp, not my ob, but he did say that later in pregnancy you gain more weight and swell due to water retention. I told him I felt like I'd recently put on a lot of weight and he said it was most likely from that. So you may just be dealing with the water retention as opposed to GD.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! I hear y'all on the weight gain. Totally feel it coming on faster recently! I had my maternity photos done over the weekend and I got all them back last night. I don't feel as big as I feel I look in them. Oh well. Kinda having a hard time with the weight gain as I have always been small and its quite the adjustment for me to see myself this big. I just feel like I am huge. And I know that its healthy and for a good reason for me to gain weight for baby but I just am having a hard time with it. Sorry for the rant! Just been a bit down about how I look lately. I've even gotten some new outfits to make me feel better and that still isn't working. Ugh. I just can't believe I have 6 more weeks of growing to do still. I am going to be as big as a house. 

I had my appt on Tuesday as well. All is good as usual. Next appt is the oh so lovely Strep B test. Soooo not looking forward to that but they also said they will an internal to check to see if there is any progress. Not expecting anything at all! It's still so early!! And then I move on to weekly appts!!


----------



## TwoRdue

I feel the same with the weight gain. I feel like a huge lump and I also got told by some lady that it looks like I am going to have a big baby?? I just wanted to cry... and who says thses things to a pregnant woman. As least my specialist say im on the small side but peoples comments dont help.


----------



## No Doubt

So I had my appt with my ob today and everything is good. Unfortunately what I expected is so. MY FEET ARE SWEELING!!! I thought they might be when the shoes I was wearing made my pinky toe feel like they were slammed in a door. He confirmed that they were alittle swollen, but he said they weren't too bad.

I also asked when they do cervical checks and he said not until a week or two before my due date...really, that seems kind of late, but whatever. Besides with all the ttc I've done, I've been poked and prodded enough, lol.

Lastly the big question...circumcision. I just don't know what to do. Hubbs wants to and I don't. I'm scared it will hurt him. He said obviously he doesn't remember his, and that now they use local anesthetic so it doesn't hurt "as bad". Plus I'm terrified he'll be butchered. The doctor that delivers is the one that does the circumcision...that doesn't make me feel better. Shouldn't a "surgeon" be doing that?


----------



## NatalieBelle

My mother is constantly telling me how HUGE my baby is going to be etc. :/ I think its her attempt to make herself feel better because I am smaller than she was at my age.


----------



## Christie2011

I didn't know what to do about circumcision either. I had to ask my parents and my sister. They all said to do it. There is no medical reason to do it, but from what they said, he would avoid teasing if I had it done. They do use local anesthetic, but the initial shot for that is one painful step. Poor babies get poked so much while in the hospital for blood work and such.

After that, although it looked painful, he didn't seem to notice while it was healing. It took about a week for the redness to begin to dull and for it to look less painful. The pediatrician on call did the circumcision for my son. She explained the procedure to me and I was scared she'd butcher him too. They use a cap of some sort (or at least she did) so she knew exactly where to cut. Then 24 hours with the gauze on and then Vaseline on the diaper until it heals so it doesn't get stuck to it.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt I am the same with my boots, I can't walk around in them much as they squash my feet lol.
I don't know if it just coz of my cervix but they said they don't like to check or play down there to much in case it causes labour to early so tgey wait till they really need to.poke around.

I think circumcision is a very personal thing, hubby and I don't want to do it as we feel that he was born like that then it should be left (I'm not even sure you can here anymore and have not been asked) but in saying that my brother and nephew were not circumcised at birth but due to medical reason my brother had to at 11 and my nephew at 6 or 7. I hope it's not a family problem but if it is we will deal with it when we have.. both of them were unaffected by it to.
I always thought baby's were circumcised straight after birth in the same room.


----------



## snowflakes120

I just took off my wedges and my feet are def swollen today. :( bummer. Little piggy toes. 

We are doing the circumcision. It's a very personal decision and there are lots of pros and cons to each side. And can cause lots of heated arguments for some people. It just depends on what matters more to you personally. I know that America has much more circumcisions than other countries. The % is way higher here. My OBGYN said they will only do it if the Pediatrician doesn't. Because I am delivering within a different hospital network than my Pediatrician is affiliated with he can't come to my hospital (hope that makes sense). So we will be having the Pediatrician that the hospital provides do the circumcision. I figure that they must do them allll the time bc they just stay at the hospital and would be better skilled at it then my OBGYN. I have also been told that you can request an Urologist to do the procedure No Doubt, if you would be more comfortable.


----------



## Christie2011

When they did my son's they did it an hour before he was discharged so about 48 hours after he was born. We had to wait an hour to make sure he wasn't bleeding. Then we were good to go home.


----------



## No Doubt

I don't know if I'd ever feel comfortable with it regardles of who's doing it, lol. I'm a nut. Before I was definitely against it, but after doing some more research and talkin with the doctor today I'm seriously on the fence. Hubbs is dead set on it. But he wasn't even circumcised until he was 6...then didn't even remember having it done...at 6! His dad didn't have it done until he was an adult. I'm just confused about it now. I guess my major concern is him keeping it clean when he's a child. While he's a baby we'll do it, but when he's doing it himself there's no telling. I'll probably just have it done, but I just feel so bad.

I still can't believe my feet are swollen, even if it's not that bad. I was so sure I was gonna go all the way without the swelling.


----------



## almosthere

I understand both sides-circ and not. I am personally going with circ and so is dh.

Sorry I have been MIA for a little. Had my pernatal apt. yesterday and was told I had not grown and they were worried baby did not grow and may not be getting enough amniotic fluid. After a long wait, i went in for an US today and he is OKAY!! I am just a tiny gal with a tiny bump! He measured in the 51st percenticle-weighing in at a good 5.5 lbs already! I love him so much already and am so relieved he is staying in the womb for a bit longer! I also had to get a nonstress test today due to possible contractions-of course they stopped during the test so we are unsure if that is what I experienced all day today-it was like a crampy achiness. 

Hope all are well-this achy/cramping is worrying me as it is comming back-must be growing/stretching pains or maybe discomfort from his new position


----------



## raelynn

Christie - Aren't you following a low GI diet already? I have GD and can say I had none of the typical symptoms but I do feel a little off if I have a carb heavy meal. If you're really concerned, you can purchase a meter over the counter to check but the test strips are pretty expensive. They come in packs of 25 that run about $30 at least the ones for the meter I use. The only thing I really had to change other than stabbing my fingers 4 times a day is to make sure that I eat every 2-4 hours, have some kind of protein with every meal and don't go over 45 grams of carbs for meals and under 30 for snacks. If you're following a low GI diet that should be taking care of the carb part already.

For the swelling, I'm starting to get some too but mostly just after I walk a lot. I always tend to swell in my hands and feet in warm weather so that isn't helping any either. My OB checked my legs and ankles at my last appointment though and said there wasn't much swelling and wasn't concerned.


----------



## Christie2011

I only followed a low GI diet for 2 weeks. I'm bad. After I passed my glucose test I started eating a lot of carbs again, which is my usual diet. I'm going to try to eat less carbs and get more veggies and beans back in my diet. I just never feel satisfied when I don't get a carb with my meal.


----------



## No Doubt

I did the same thing Christie but ate more fruits. I got bored with the veggies, but at least fruits are still sweet. Maybe you could incorporate more fruits.


----------



## Christie2011

Fruits are actually the one thing I've craved during this. I've been eating a lot more apples than usual. Another problem I have is I HATE grocery shopping, so I like to do it all at once and be done with it for a few weeks. That doesn't work well for eating a fresh fruits and veggie diet :(

And now that it's getting too warm for homemade veggie soup, I'm out of ideas. I don't cook, and have no talent for putting together tasty meals. I'd rather eat raw veggies, than try to figure out how to cook them in a way that I'll enjoy.

My poor kids. I should probably take a cooking class, so I can cook some good meals for them. I'm a vegetarian, but don't want to force that lifestyle on them until they can make the decision for themselves, which means I have to figure out how to incorporate meat into their diet. I have no idea how to select different meats, much less cook it. I haven't eaten meat since I was in high school and that was, dare I say, approaching 20 years ago.


----------



## No Doubt

There are a lot of simple recipes out there so I think you'll be ok. Not really sure how to solve the problem of you eating veggies right now though.


----------



## Christie2011

I found a site that has a bunch of Summer veggie and fruit recipes. I'll have to try some of these over the next few weeks.

https://www.theveggietable.com/blog/category/more/seasonal-vegetarian-recipes/summer/


----------



## raelynn

Apples, bananas and oranges are good. They're in my GD diet plan. Others like berries and grapes have to be limited because they have a lot of natural sugar in them and can skyrocket my blood sugar. You can definitely still have carbs even if you're trying to watch your sugar levels, especially when you're pregnant. Otherwise you go into ketosis and start losing weight (think Atkins diet) you just pair carbs with proteins. For non meat proteins you can use nuts, cheese, beans, and tofu. I even count greek yogurt as a protein depending on what kind it is. Light and fit greek has almost no carbs and a ton of protein. 

I'm the same way with the fresh stuff. I hate having to shop all the time. I get a lot of those fast frozen steamable vegetable bags and just heat one up with a meal and then usually just get enough salad stuff to get me through a week since I like to eat one for lunch with my sandwich. I eat a lot of cheese too :) 

I'm thinking with the warmer weather I may like to have some pasta salad using whole grain noodles or something. Picnic type foods are sounding delicious to me right now.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Packing my hospital bag...
I packed a robe, slippers and some throw away underwear and pads - clothes and toiletries for me and dh - change for the vending machines - a few outfits for baby (2 newborn and 1 0-3 just in case) one swaddle blanket - a couple of books. Lanohlin and some nursing pads.... I feel like I am forgetting something though??


----------



## No Doubt

Miss A, what about music if you would like to listen, medications or a list of medications at least, chapstick, camera, camera charger, cell phone charger, something to use as a focal point, maybe your own towel, socks, birth plan, headband or pony tail holder, extra pillow.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh yeah - extra pillow! Phone charger will have to wait, but those are great suggestions nodoubt! Thanks a lot:)


----------



## TwoRdue

Anyone else get period pains low in the pubic bone area? Its horrid


----------



## raelynn

I had them one day last week Two. Not to pleasant but it let up eventually. I've been having lots of different pressure down low lately. I'm sure it's because baby is settling in lower now.


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't had anything to bad, but I get some light cramping down low.

Well I stocked up on veggies yesterday and other, what I hope are, good for me foods. Now I just need to figure out what to do with it all. I started this morning by making a cucumber and tomato salad. Next maybe a coleslaw. But I'm using plain greek yogurt instead of mayo.

I don't know if I can pack a bag yet. I feel like I need everything I'd pack, except of course clothes for baby. I should at least make a list though. I'll have time to pack while I'm waiting for my sister to come over to watch my son. Or so that's my plan anyway. Leo might have a different plan.


----------



## No Doubt

I had af pains last week when I was walking around babies r us for an hour. Thought I was doing too much, but I agree, I think all the different pressures are from the little munchkins heading south. I always feel some kind of pressure down there these days and I've never had to pee so much or so often in my life.

I feel the same way Christie about my hospital bag. I need a god bit of what I will pack, but I'm packing it this weekend no matter what. So I'm going to get travel size items for the toiletries. I don't want to pack last minute ad I don't think I'll be able to handle the pain and packing and hubbs is horrible at it and will just throw anything in the bag and I won't have all that I need, lol. I'd rather just breath through it until the time comes then grab my stuff and go.


----------



## almosthere

two-yes I had cramping there and all over my belly-had to have a nonstress test to rule out contractions as a possibility! It must just be growing and stretching pains for the all over aches and cramps and then the pelvis could be that lightening crotch pains you hear about toward the end of third tri!

hope all are well <3


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Nodoubt - I just bought travel sized toiletries. I heard you should pack the underpants you wouldn't care about throwing away, so I did that. My friend said that her smaller pants fit her when she lest the hospital, so I pack my 'big pant' that became too small for really big me...lol

I bought this thing and it helps for when I am going to be on my feet for a while for shopping or something

https://www.amazon.com/Prenatal-Cra...qid=1366463675&sr=8-9&keywords=maternity+belt


----------



## No Doubt

I wad going to do the travel size items as well. I was in wal mart today though and saw little travel size bottles. So I'll just put my items into those travel size kits...just enough for a few days though. I heard the same thing about underwear so I'll pack those seeing how I never wear them anyway unless I'm down to my last few. Anyone hear to pack maternity underwear? I didn't even buy any to be honest for pregnancy and I don't plan on buying them for the hospital stay.

Vacuuming right now, then to start on my overnight bag, then to pick up my girls from the groomer. Then to relax when I get home. Thank goodness I did everything I needed to today so I fan have a full day to relax tomorrow.

And I don't think my feet are swollen today so could have been me being preggo mixed with the fact that it was a bit warm the other day.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Doesn't it seems so real and so close now?? I'm getting excited:)


----------



## No Doubt

Yes it does. I'm getting excited too! I remember thinking how when my coworker had her baby I'll be just 7 weeks behind her...this like a million years ago, lol. But how its here and this past week had flown by. Only 6 more weeks to go! But if my munchkin is nice to me, he won't make me wait that long.


----------



## Christie2011

I started my bag. I have socks, for when I'm trolling around the hospital trying to hasten labor, comfy pants, lanolin, and nursing pads so far. I also went shopping today and bought a few possible coming home outfits for LO. I bought my older son matching outfits, can't wait for pictures. I'm excited they will be so close in age that I can shop the same section for them.

BTW lanolin is buy one get one 50% off at babies r us right now. Actually it's buy one Lansinoh accessory and get the second 50% off, so includes milk bags and nursing pads. Picked up Leo's bassinet finally too.

I think my swelling has gone down today too. Not sure if its from the walking at the mall or because it's cooler or what. I've actually heard conflicting things about walking reducing or adding to swelling. :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Either way glad the swelling has gone down a bit. My feet aren't swollen either, so I really think it was from the fact that it was 82 degrees that day and today it's only around 50.

I got my bag done, for the most part. Just need to throw my bobby in there when the time comes as I'm obviously still using it. The only other things are my makeup bag and breast pads. I even threw some clothes in for hubbs. He really doesn't need anything other than his phone as he looks at sports articles and what not. I do need to tell him to throw a pack of Uno cards in there though. I threw in a couple pairs of linen pants in case it's cold, a couple pairs of Nike short...thank you elastic waistband...obviously some tops, and a lose fitting halter dress to wear home. Plus a throw on kind of thing to wear while walking, laying in bed at night, etc. Luckily my mil sent me some socks that have those bud things on the bottom to help with traction so I packed those too. I got all my toiletries in there plus the camera with charger, Nook with charger, and I'll obviously grab my phone that day. Oh and I got the a few different outfits for Virtue, a few receiving blankets, couple pairs of socks, and a hat for him. Anything else I need to think of? We'll pack snacks as it gets closer.


----------



## Christie2011

I've attempted to do a bump pic every 4 weeks. Here is a compare between 30 and 34 weeks. I can def see the weight gain :blush:
 



Attached Files:







30-34 week compare.jpg
File size: 177 KB
Views: 4


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - I love those socks! I call them my grippy socks and plan on packing them too instead of slippers since I'd probably never wear them. 

I'm packing a robe so I can just throw that on when people are visiting, flip flops for the shower, coins for the vending machines, nursing bra, chapstick. I'm also thinking about getting a pack of depends since I hear they're good for afterwards since you don't have to worry about leaks and you can just toss them. I'm hoping to pack my bag up tomorrow since I must have hit the nesting stage and have been cleaning all day today.


----------



## almosthere

Christie-your bump looks fab!

So yesterday I finally came to the realization that I indeed have a stretchmark on my left side!!! For days and days I thought it was indetation from my pants or something but OH NO a big pink stretchmark-so sad =( lol. I have a couple by my belly button too-so I really shouldnt complain as it could be worse-just hoping I don['t get any more "mommy marks" as I like to call them.

nodoubt and rae-I also love those socks-I am going to pack my lucky ones from my successful IVF-they are teal with paw prints...hmmm I wonder if they knew I was having a boy? hehe. 

The big move into the house is today. We have the truck, and now all the guys are making there way over shortly to load ALL of our furniture. Hopefully we will only need one trip. We still cant put furniture in our living room because of the floors being refinished-the workers said to give it 4 days before going on it-so we are being safe than sorry and waiting until monday or tuesday for that. Baby's room is already done and once I am finally settled in in the next couple weeks I will share my nursery in photos! =)

Wow I am quite the chatter box this morning-hope all are well =)


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I think your bump is beautiful!

Rae I hadn't heard about the depends, but I will have to look into that, especially for sleeping at night.

Almost, I can't believe you're gonna make us wait, lol. I want to see!

I took a pic of myself and my belly seems to have dropped considerably, even my mil said so. So I guess it's only a matter of time now. Still of course hoping my little man doesn't come too soon, but sooner than 40 weeks. At least my bag is packed.


----------



## Christie2011

I've read somewhere that the average delivery date for first time mommies is 41.5 weeks. And not that I"m wishing that on any of you girls, but I sure hope I"m not on the high end of the deal.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I wonder if you can get depends on Amazon because that would be a weird thing to buy at the grocery store...

My OB said she doesn't like to let anyone go over 40 weeks and def not 41 bc they start to poop in there and I guess it's just not good.

I love the bump pic Christie! I should take on of mine soon because it's hard to tell if it is getting bigger at this point unless you take pics.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So, I after dh installed our carseat I took it to the Sherrif's Department to have it inspected and I am glad that I did because she said even though the bubble was between the lines the way it was tilted would put strain on baby's neck. She also said that the latches in the middle were more than 11" apart, so it had to be belted in and that I needed to get the middle receiving belt replaced bc it wasn't working right. Sure enough I took it to the dealership and it is broken - which is weird bc it is a new car and nobody ever sits back there so it was probably always broken (2 months out of my warranty) Anyway, some people thought it was dumb to get it inspected, but I am glad I did.

On another note we did our health care proxy's, power of attorney's, and our wills. I set up a trust and guardianship of for our daughter and we upped dh's life insurance. Hopefully we wont need any of that stuff, but better safe than sorry. I want to up mine too, but am going to wait until after baby is here bc I doubt they would put it through now anyways.


----------



## No Doubt

I was going to take mine up to the police department to have it put in period. So I don't think that's dumb at all. I would also think they'd inspect at the hospital too. But I'm gonna take mine probably next weekend now that I've got everything out of the way. We have the tour of the maternity ward on Tuesday after work and I'm pretty sure that's the last thing we need to do before Virtue gets here.

I'm hoping that I don't fit into that category Christie of being late.

Here's my latest bump pic. Do you guys think it's low?


----------



## Christie2011

I do think it looks like you've dropped NoDoubt.

I think the hospital will inspect your car seat whether you went to the police/fire station. When we left, we were escorted to my car and the nurse readjusted the base. She told me I had car seat anchors, but didn't show me how to use them and I have no idea, so I just use the belt.


----------



## No Doubt

I'll have to ask about that when we go to look at the maternity ward on Tuesday. I remember when my nephew was born 13 years ago it was just strapping the carseat itself in with the seatbelt. Now there's the base and honestly it scares me a bit, lol. I don't want to do it wrong. I'd rather have someone else put it in and I watch and learn and make sure it's done right. Maybe I'll take it with me on Tuesday and ask someone to do it then.


----------



## snowflakes120

You guys are making me feel so behind!!! My car seat is still in the box and we haven't even purchased the 2nd base for hubby's car. 

And I don't have the suitcase out - let alone have anything packed or even a list printed on what to pack. 

I guess I better get on these things.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I have both bags packed (mine and Isaacs) All I need to do is put a few things in there for DH and I have everything but the carseat set up. Plan on doing that maybe this coming weekend! I even put the bags by the door along with my snoogle so I can use it for breast feeding! I think I am beginning to drop as well, Belly looks smaller and I've had much more pressure in rectum area and pelvic. Especially when I am waking up to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Christie2011

I went to the birthday party at the barn yesterday and it was the biggest waste of time and cold. I basically spent 2 hours walking my son up and down the parking lot because the mother of the birthday girl spent the entire time giving out rides on her horse to the few kids who were there. I mean she didn't even spend time with her daughter while we were there. The party was from 1-4, but by 3:30 she was still giving rides and no presents were opened yet.

My sister and I left before presents were opened. People started eating the cake before Happy Birthday was sung and before the birthday girl got her piece. It was just awful.

Surprisingly though, I am not painfully sore from all that walking yesterday. Which I'm so happy about. It means I keep on walking and try to keep myself in some sort of shape. I'm hoping to walk the 5k race my sister and I have been doing for the past 5 years at the end of June. It'll be the first time she crossing the finish line before me :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Sounds like that lady was way to preoccupied with her horses. I'm not anti-horse either I used to lease one, but I don't understand crazy horse people. I would have left too. You are supposed to do presents and cake so that people who want to leave can. Oh well - at least you got some exercise :) I can't wait to start walking with the baby. Then we will have all summer and fall :)


----------



## Christie2011

It was even worse then that really. I love horses and I love to ride, but they aren't my life. Her husband has told her before that he feels ignored because she's always at the barn. And now she's not even going to be around for her daughters actual birth date because she's going out of state for a horse event.

But yesterday, she insisted on giving the kids, who were 3 and 5, a safety lesson about being around horses. And while that's good an all for them to know, no one goes to a birthday party for a lesson.

And for a 3 hour party, there was no real food. We were starving by time we left.

Ok done ranting :) 

Since I have 5 weeks 'and change' left, when people ask me I just tell them 5 weeks. Anyone else shorten up the time left? I can't wait til next Friday, 36 weeks and LO will be free to come at his leisure then. I told my brother-in-law yesterday that I was bored with being pregnant but I wasn't miserably pregnant. How about the rest you?


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, I definitely shorten the time. I always say however many weeks it is, then add in that my grandmother says the first one always comes early so mid to end of May, lol. I'm hoping if I say it enough, I'll will it to happen. I'm not so much bored with being pregnant. I'm just tired of the aches and pains that come along with it. Tired of being uncomfortable, not being able to get off the chase or react to things in a split second like I used to...stuff like that.


----------



## Christie2011

We haven't heard from GettingBroody in a while about Fia, so I did some stalking. She posted some pictures here
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...4-w-twins-1-w-triplets-1357.html#post26616733

and a few pages before that she mentions that Fia is up to 3lb 2oz, but that was a while ago, so she's probably gained since then. Glad to see she is still doing well though.


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks Christie, I was just about to ask about her! We haven't heard anything from Jess either. I hope everything went well with her delivery.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, sorry girls, I've been very bad at keeping ye updated! :blush: I lose track of which threads I've posted on :dohh: Fia is doing really well. :D Moved into the intermediate care room on Friday! Nearly ready to move to a cot too :thumbup: Just under 4lbs 3oz today! (1.89 kg) She's been switched from her cpap mask to a less intensive nasal cannula. She's mostly on room air with no added oxygen but she likes the little bit of air pressure the machine gives her! Hopefully as her lungs grow bigger she'll need less and less support (and then no support!) Physio saw her today and was pleased with her... Wearing her own clothes since the end of last week too which was very exciting! 

Hope you are all doing well!! Have been trying to keep up with all your posts. Won't be long now til all your babies are here too!!! :dance:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear everything is going so well with Fia! I know you must be excited about taking her home soon...just a few more weeks.


----------



## GettingBroody

Here's a photo from yesterday...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/C0122E2A-AACD-44C1-87F1-A1C412879020-20447-000016EC831F0421_zps55847f14.jpg


----------



## raelynn

GettingBroody - She is adorable! Glad she is doing well!

Christie - That party sounds like such a waste. My sister is trying to get me to do a 5K with her too. I told her we'll have to see how crazy things are with baby but it would be a good motivator to get moving again!

I'm also kind of bored with pregnancy. Or more I'm just getting to the point where I'm over it. I'm tired of struggling to reach my feet and being out of breath after just walking up one flight of stairs. I'm also tired of stabbing my fingers every day so hopefully my GD goes away right after birth! Plus, I'm anxious to meet our little one and see what she looks like!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Broody - it's so good to hear that you and Fia are doing well! She is just precious :) Thanks for sharing a pic.

Rae - I'm over it too. Over being uncomfortable all the time and waddeling when I walk. 6 weeks left for me now.


----------



## snowflakes120

I am so happy that Fia is doing so great!! She's a strong little girl!!

Guess, I'm the minority - I am really enjoying pregnancy. The only things plaguing me are the same things I've been having - not sleeping well and constipated. Yeah, I get uncomfortable alot but blah! Oh well! Just still feeling so blessed to be pregnant!

I at least got the bag out to start doing a hospital bag last night. One step in the right direction!! Going to print out a few lists of what to pack this week and prolly start on it this weekend. I know I'll need to go out and buy a few things too so I'll do that Sunday I guess.


----------



## Christie2011

Anyone else walk around and feel like their belly announces their arrival? I get the feeling like there is a delay after my belly enters a room and when I do. I guess I"m just feeling really big. Otherwise I feel good though. 

I may have had a few actual contractions over the last couple of days, usually in the morning. They came with some cramping, but not anything too severe and the cramps lasted at most 30 secs. My MW said I could actually have up to 5 such contractions right now an hour and be fine, anything more then I should call. I've only had maybe 2 or 3 a day.


----------



## snowflakes120

I forgot to write earlier:

Holy crapload of Braxton Hicks lately. I had a ton yesterday and again today. Anyone else??!! So excited for Monday's appt to see if anything going on yet!! 

Christie - I was a bit crampy last night but feel asleep on the couch so I don't know how long they lasted but don't think I've had any actual contractions yet...


----------



## No Doubt

Nothing for me yet, at least I don't think. I've been having more of those af type feelings though and today my back was hurting at the same time I would have them. Then it would stop when they stopped. I don't know what's going on with that.

Are anyone's boobs leaking?


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls! Fia got to try bf-ing for the first time today! She did very well for her first go (although I'm not sure she actually got much milk!) She needs to learn to coordinate breathing and sucking at the same time which is a lot of hard work - she was exhausted after just a few minutes!

NoDoubt - mine are! It's a nuisance!!!


----------



## Christie2011

No leaking here.

I've been having A LOT of BH today though. They are so tiring after a while.


----------



## TwoRdue

I have been getting even more than I would normally and last night I was having them every five min. Do you feel like a flush around your chest area and head when you get them? Like a flush but without the heat.

Bloody your lo is super gorgeous and it's great she is doing so well.


----------



## Christie2011

I get a squeezing in my chest making it even harder to take a good breath, which is why they are making me so tired. I told LO that he has to stay put until at least next Friday, so I hope he's just getting ready and not planning any surprises.

This week would not be a good week anyway. My grandfather is in hospice care right now and we've just been told he may have only hours. Him coming right now would just be too much for my family. I just hope all that isn't causing me to stress and cause early labor. My grandfather and I share a birthday and I was his first grandchild.

Whew. And my dad just informed me that today was his and my grandmother's anniversary. She died from cancer 12 years ago....


----------



## Christie2011

OMG! Not only was last night constant with the BH, but this morning I'm an achy mess. They are making me nauseous and gave me diarrhea (sorry for TMI). My sister told me she did actually throw up with her first and if I wasn't at work right now I would too. She also tells me this is going to be about the norm from here on out. I also feel like last night's dinner hasn't digested at all. Just trying to get as much water down as I can today to rule out dehydration. But I get all flu like symptoms when a BH comes on. 

My belly and back are sore. I wish I had someone to give me a belly rub.


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh Christie, you're really going through it right now. I'm sorry that all of this is happening to you right, but at least Leo is hanging in there for you, when if he is kind if causing you a little discomfort.


----------



## snowflakes120

Christie - So sorry about your Grandpa in Hospice. I will keep your family in my thoughts. Yup, I had even more BH last night too. I sometimes get nauseous from them too. They suck but I guess it's just our bodies practicing!!! My legs are achy today so much that this AM I put Tylenol in the purse thinking I'm going to need it today. But have attributed it to the weather - I sometimes get achy legs from weather and it's gloomy here today. I also woke up at like 4 with a lovely leg cramp. Oh well. It's been a busy week at work and we had a busy weekend so I am totally taking it easy tonight and relaxing to the max.

No consistent leaking. I had seen a little something on my bras once or twice but not much other than that.


----------



## No Doubt

So I talked with this lady at my job, a couple really, but this one in particular has had four children and she used to teach lamaze. I told her about the af type cramping I've been having and she said those are braxton hicks as well. I told her that they used to happen across the top of my belly and she said they move down as you get closer to actual labor. She said the af type cramping are braxton hicks preparing for dilating and effacing. So even though it sucks as I've enjoyed af cramp free months for a while now, I'm excited to have them as it means labor is coming...maybe not soon, but soon enough!

Last night I had a wonderful dream that I had given birth and my son was here. People had come to visit and I was holding him and rocking him and walking all over the room with him. Pure bliss! I was saddened when I had to wake from that dream. I tried to get back but couldn't unfortunately.


----------



## raelynn

Just had my appointment today and will be seeing a lot more of them in the next month. My schedule has never looked so crazy! Because I have GD, they're going to be monitoring me like mad the last 4 weeks. They're also watching for preeclampsia now since I'm at higher risk with GD. Oh the joys of this diagnosis. All good so far though, they're just keeping an eye out for it. 

The one good thing is I'll be seeing baby plenty starting at 36 weeks. I'll be getting my growth ultrasound at 36 weeks plus 2 biophysical scans a week to monitor baby's movements, breathing motions, and fluid levels. She's been moving around a ton today, I guess to reassure me all is still well in there. My doctor also said that if I start getting any contractions to let them happen since they won't do anything to stop labor at this point. I can't believe how close it is getting! Pretty soon our little ones will be here.


----------



## Christie2011

Rae, wow that's a lot that going to be going on over the next few weeks. I'll only get another scan if they cannot tell which position LO is in.

Feeling much better so far this morning. I ended up not being able to eat anything yesterday. I just tried to sip on as much water as possible. I think my issue was either dehydration or something I ate. I do not recommend getting dehydrated ladies, it's no fun, so drink up! I also went to bed super early. It wasn't a very restful sleep, but I'm hoping somewhere in there I got enough sleep to get me through the day.


----------



## No Doubt

Tar glad they're looking at you closely. Exciting to be able to see your lo so much and hopefully that will make the time fly by for you til she gets here.

Christie glad you are feeling better today and got a little rest last night. Maybe tonight you'll sleep better.

AFM I slept ok last night but kept having to go pee and my might was filled with all kinds of bh contractions, from the top of belly to all over my belly then back to af type cramping. That actually started to hurt a bit and I woke hubbs up and told him my belly was achey and crampy. He rubbed it. It didn't help, but it was nice that he tried.

My nose had been running like crazy but they said this would happen. Plus I've been sleeping with the window open cause I just can't sleep when it gets all stuffy inside. Sorry for my whining just not a great night.


----------



## Christie2011

Ok, so now I'm not sure what was up yesterday. My sister has it today though. I think I definitely need to focus on smaller meals when I eat. I started to feel a little crappy again (mostly just out of breath) after I had oatmeal this morning. I feel so weak today, but guess it's because I didn't eat anything yesterday.

I feel ya No Doubt with the BH contractions at night. Yesterday every time I moved I got a painful contraction, starting in the back and coming around to the front. Whenever I went to switch sides, rolling from one side to the other would trigger a contraction. I was sure I wasn't getting any sleep last night, but they eventually stopped, thank goodness. He's got one more week before he make his arrival.

I just learned my grandpa passed away a few hours ago. I'm just trying to take solace in that he's not suffering anymore. He was tired of being sick, now he can lay in rest with my grandma.


----------



## snowflakes120

So sorry to hear that your Grandpa has passed. He is Leo's angel now. Sorry your not feeling well these days. Really hope it goes away soon! I'm still getting lots of BH this week!! 

Rae - Sorry about constant appts but it is for the good for both you and baby!! 

:happydance: Yeahhhhh today is 35/35!! 35 weeks pregnant and 35 days to go!!! Happy 35/35 me and Almost!!! :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Christie - So sorry for your loss! We're going through the same thing with my grandfather right now. It is so hard. He has cancer and is in a lot of pain but of course we still want him around for a while. Yours has found peace and like snowflake said, he's looking down on your little ones now.

I haven't been having much luck sleeping through the night lately either. I toss and turn a lot trying to get comfortable. Apparently I also snore now which isn't helping hubby sleep either. Anyone else been congested lately? Just one more little annoyance to deal with.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Rae - try breath right nose strips. They halp with the snoring and will help you sleep better. They are def. not sexy tho...lol 

Sorry for your loss christie (hugs)


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, so sorry about your grandpa.


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Ok, so surprise shower at work today. Got a bunch of cute items for my munchkin and a nice gift card along with it to babies r us. I kind of had an idea it was going to happen, but just acted like I didn't know. But it was really nice and the cake was yum!


----------



## raelynn

MissA - I've been using the breathe right strips at night but hubby says it doesn't help much with the snoring. It helps me breathe better at night though. I think some of it may be that I still have lingering congestion from the bad cold I had. It just isn't clearing up on its own - definite downside of not being able to take any medicine. Hopefully it will all go back to normal after delivery.

I have not been having a lot of luck with doctors lately. We were waiting to hear back from a pediatrician if we could meet with them to compare to the one we already saw. They finally got back to us today after 3 days of waiting. I had pretty much given up. Now I'm waiting to hear back from my GD doc who seems to never return messages :(


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That sucks - I know I buy them for my husband and he likes them. I'm not sure if I snor or not? I think dh is too deep a sleeper to notice lol

Has anyone else had a decrease in appetite? I havn't gained any weight in over a month and have been having a hard time eating enough in the evening. If I eat breakfast and lunch I am full for the rest of the day. Also, I have been feeling really uncomfortable in the evening. My tummy feel tight and uncomfy and baby will stretch her legs up into my ribs.


----------



## Christie2011

MissA my appetite has definitely decreased, has nearly disappeared all together. I'm pretty sure I've lost weight in the past few days, but that could be from being so sick a few days ago. I couldn't eat anything Wednesday. Dinner from the night before was just sitting in my stomach, until I TU 24 afterwards. Then breakfast yesterday just sat all day. I finally had a roll with some butter just before bed.

Today I'm eating more because I know I have to rather than because I"m hungry. And I'm trying tiny tiny amounts in the hopes that I don't get that food just sitting there feeling. Also if I eat to much, breathing gets more difficult. There just doesn't seem to be any more room in there anymore with baby taking up so much space.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

At least I'm not the only one. I feel better now - well not 'better', but better about it..lol My baby has not dropped yet. I wonder whne that is going to happen? I have two fibroids on top of my uterus that are not helping things either.


----------



## No Doubt

Happy 35/35 to you ladies that are there!

I'm always hungry in the morning, but never in the evening. I just eat dinner cause I know I should. If I don't Virtue puts up a fit and I wake up in the middle of the night feeling like my stomach is attacking the rest of my insides.

MissA did they say anything about your fibroids affecting the pregnancy or possibly delivery? I have one on the right outside of my uterus that's been growing with the pregnancy and they said it could get in the way and block the birth canal which means a cs. The last doctor didn't think it was in the way at all, but the rest said maybe and to monitor it.


----------



## TwoRdue

Im hungry all day and cant stop eating:blush: but if find I dont eat a whole meal but still eating way to much and not looking forward to getting my weight checked next week.

My lo has been engaging and disengaging and it is so freaken painful. The worst cramps when he moves his head and shooting pain in my back and groin. It cripples me to the ground sometimes and makes me cry... I wish he would just nest in there and stay put.


----------



## No Doubt

I can't even distinguish between what's what sometimes anymore. Is it a bh, it is him shifting downward, do I just have to pee really bad. It hurts all day long and walking has turned into more of a spread your legs as far apart as possible and waddle your butt to minimize the discomfort/pain, lol. But I just keep pushing through. People keep asking when my last day is and I just say the day before he gets here. Still going all the way so I can stay home with my munchkin longer. Hopefully I'll make it the whole way.


----------



## raelynn

I never know when I'm hungry anymore since I'm on a food schedule for GD. I pretty much eat every 2-3 hours and always feel full. Tonight I feel extra uncomfortable after dinner but I think baby just had another growth spurt too since my tummy was itchy yesterday and feels stretched out today.

I'm doing the same thing as you, No Doubt. Working up until as close as I can so I save all my off time for afterward. I'm getting more and more ready as the days go by. Days seem to be fine but at night I can't seem to get comfortable anymore.


----------



## Christie2011

Dinner is still with me this morning. All I had was an Amy's frozen meal. Apparently I should try only eating half next time. Trying some cinnamon and apple tea to help digest it.

I'm now going with 4 weeks "and change" as how much longer I have but really hope it's only 3 weeks and change.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Nodoubt - they said that they shouldn't because they are on the top of my uterus, so shouldn't get in the way. It just sucks because they grew with pregnancy and push up into my lungs. 

Night time is the worst for me - I really don't what baby is doing in there half the time - but it really does hurt sometimes.

Some of my friends are throwing me a diaper party today :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay...have fun with at your party today MissA.


----------



## Christie2011

The 36 week mark is coming up for us and I know a few of us are thinking about trying some old wives tales to encourage LO arrival sooner rather than later. I found this link so thought I'd share. Anyone going to try galloping? 

https://www.hisboyscanswim.com/2498/29-ways-to-induce-labor-at-home-naturally


----------



## No Doubt

I'm gonna attempt to jump my hubbies bones more often, but let's face it who feels like doing that right now, lol. I am gonna up my walking though, especially now that it's nice out and Knubia enjoys her walks. We got out on the strip for about an hour or so. Also gonna start squatting on the exercise ball.


----------



## TwoRdue

Well spent last night in maternity because of sever pain on left side of back, was just about to head out for tea when it happened so had a lay down and it when away but when I got back up the pain came back so they wanted to rule of any type of infection, food poisoning and even listera as I started been sick with loose bowel motion (sorry tmi) but its am mystery and know one knows what it is, am home and still getting so will wait to see my specalist on tuesday. Got baby monitored and had to keep it on for two hours as he would not have a rest period and keep going but finally went to sleep so we could both rest - little active guy.. he is head down and locked in and waiting to arrive. He was sucking his thumb on the scan and me and oh just cant believe how a head and a arm is fitting between the legs, its just amazing.

I hope when I stop pergesterone at 36 weeks that will bring labour on.. not to much longer yay


----------



## Christie2011

I'm pretty sure walking is going to help me. I have what feels like constant BH when I go for a walk. So even if it doesn't bring on labor, I heard lots of walking will help to shorten labor by priming your body and 'ripening' your cervix so it dilates quicker.

I also don't have a birthing ball, but do have a rocking chair and read you can use the rocking motion and sitting tall to get the same effect. Also squats and lunges.

Though I would like to try the different foods suggested, not sure if eating much will be an option any time soon.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, hope you feel better soon hun. Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer for your munchkin...it doesn't sound like you will!

Last night I was sitting on the chase and kept having the worst pains in my vaginal area. I just keep telling myself that all of this is good and means Virtue is preparing to make his debut. It sucks though, and so does walking anywhere as there's always this nagging pain that doesn't end. All in the name of motherhood.


----------



## snowflakes120

Two - Glad you are home and resting now. Make sure to drink lots of extra water so you don't become dehydrated from the diarrhea. 

I do plan on trying to help speed things along once I get to full term. But until then I am am not messing with LO - he still needs more time to cook!!

We did the Birthing Class all day yesterday - it was from 9-4! Learned a good bit but I took it more for hubby to know learn more. The relaxing techniques and breathing was the most helpful for me personally. 

Appt. tomorrow. So excited for the Strep B test- NOT!! I am however excited for them to check to see if I am dilated or effaced at all - which I am assuming most likely not at all! It's still too early! 

We went and purchased the rest of the items we needed from the Buy Buy Baby registry. So I feel good about that at least. I called Target and asked where my completion coupon was and they told me to wait another week. It better come this week or I'm gonna be pissed. I need to get some stuff from there and they are holding me up and I'm annoyed! 

I went and bought 2 black nightgowns to pack for the Hospital Bag. Got a great deal at Macy's and got them for $3.40 each!! Also, got 2 cotton nursing bras to pack - 1 in size S and one in size M as I have no idea what size my boobs will be when the milk comes in so I one of each to pack in the hospital bag. Still is a work in progress but at least I've got a start in on it. 

Anyone get an Angelcare movement monitor? Hubby and I are contemplating getting one and was wondering if anyone had any good or bad review on them. We went to our friends house last night and they have one for their LO and now I really want one!! We have our video monitor already and was thinking of incorporating this as well....

Anyone else starting to feel a bit overhelmed and have a bit of anxiety? I don't know if it because alot of things are going to be happening these next few weeks but I am feeling like things are piling up and I'm not going to ever have enough time to get things done. I just feel so much anxiety. 3 major life changes in May - I am due of course, hubby graduates, his family (9 people) are visiting for 10 days (not at our house but still staying about 15 min away) and he's starting a new job. Plus, we got tons of other things going on - I just feel like so much is going on and I don't have time to do the things that we need to do. I don't know.

Wow! Sorry I wrote so much!


----------



## No Doubt

Reading your post gave me anxiety snow, lol. You do have a lot going on all at once. All you can really do is let tomorrow worry about itself. I'm sure while everything seems very overwhelming right now, it will all work itself out and come together just fine.

I don't feel like I have anxiety, especially now that I've gotten through the second load of Virtue's laundry...and last load thank goodness. How can such a little person have over 2 baskets worth of stuff? I also got through all the boxes that came from Amazon and all the bags from babies r us. Got all the big items assembled as well. The only stuff I haven't done is wash the feeding items as I won't need those for a while, and I haven't taken the reversible car seat out of the box as I won't need that for a while either. Everything is in its place and ready to be used. I said I was gonna relax the last two months of pregnancy, so maybe I can at least relax the last month, lol. I still have to go have the car seat put in, but that will just take a few minutes next weekend.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm starting to get anxious. I can't believe 36 weeks is coming up soon. My apt this week is Tuesday. I hope I can remember to ask about birthing positions and if they will allow me to try different things to find what feels right. I was reading a post today where some girls were saying they were practically forced into a lying on the back position and the study along with that said it was because that's how practitioners are trained. I also want to ask if they do any internal exams. They haven't mentioned it so I don't think they do. I think they will wait until active labor.

LO has been doing a lot of stretching today, not quite painful, but nearly and the amount of his reach makes my insides feel weird when he's doing it. He is getting super strong.


----------



## raelynn

Snow - I heard great things about the angelcare monitor. I was going to get one but then my mom discovered the snuza which is basically the same thing but instead of using a pad under the mattress, it clips on the baby's diaper. I just got our target registry coupon 2 days ago so hopefully yours will show soon!

I'm starting to feel a bit anxious too! I still have to pack my hospital bag and our shower is next weekend plus all these appointments I have now. There is so much to do! But, I also wouldn't mind baby coming a bit early, I'm tired of being unfomfy all the time and waddling around.

We had our infant care class all day yesterday. There were some good tips but most of it I already knew. The good thing was the pediatrician that visited was from the practice we're checking out next week and he was wonderful so hoping the doctor we're meeting with is just as good. Then we should be able to decide between the 2 places we've visited.


----------



## GettingBroody

Snow - I'm getting the snuza too. One huge advantage is that you can just have it in your changing bag and then pop it on the baby whenever they're sleeping no matter where you are... (although it can't be used in the car or buggy because of the external movement) Think it was Two who recommended it originally? www.snuza.com


----------



## TwoRdue

I have the snuza already and is a great piece of mind.. the battery last for about a year and you can buy replacement on amazon or ebay. Im going to bye one soon so there is always a back up.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the recommendations ladies. I'm going to check out the Snuza tonight!

Well, not surprised to hear that I am not dilated and not effaced at all. Dr. thinks baby is head down. Nurse had problems finding heartbeat which she said was really low but I really don't know what that means.... soo.... They will do another internal check again in 2 weeks at 38 weeks or if I start having lots of contractions which I don't think I've had a single one yet....


----------



## No Doubt

Snow I'm waiting to hear those words too...you're x amount dilated and x percent effaced. I'll probably jump up and do a happy dance, lol.

Today doesn't hurt as much as other days. Still getting some twinges when I walk, but definitely better than it was. Its probably just a fluke though and it will all be hurting again tomorrow, lol. My belly was hurting last night into this morning but that's stopped now. Still peeing every 5 mins though...that hasn't changed.

And today I'm 35/35!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I'm 37 weeks 1 day! I am in the safe zone now! Hoping that the little one decides to show up before his fathers finals or at least on a weekend! I have this strong feeling that Its going to be a long night labor. It seems like that is when my body starts really getting pre labor symptoms is in the evening. So we will see, defiantly have been having the aches, menstrual cramps and pains of labor, now I'm waiting on the mucus plug, water break and consistent contractions. Nothing sticks around long enough to make me think I am actually going into labor though once I relax and lay down for awhile it all fades away.


----------



## No Doubt

Nat it's looking like you might the next one to go! I definitely want a few of you women to go before me and tell me how it is, lol. I can't remember...was anyone thinking of going natural?


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm going natural unless my body decides other wise.  Really looking forward to it! I hope I'm next or at least soon! I've loved my experience with being pregnant, but I am ready to start slimming up and getting ready for the rough summer heat. I couldn't imagine being pregnant through the summer D:


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, gosh me neither. When we were ttc that was the one thing I asked God for, was for me to not be big and pregnant during the summer when it's hot. Now I'm asking that God let me get my body back, lol. He made the first one happen, might as well ask, lol.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Can't believe I'm 36 weeks today! That means our little guy could be here in anywhere between 1 week and six weeks haha! I went to a family baby shower yesterday and was struck by how loving and generous everyone is. Couldn't ask for a better family! Finally feeling almost ready!


----------



## TwoRdue

I have been affaced since just before week 24 and 1cm dialated but dont know when I will get checked again. Natalie Hopfully not to much long, I have been having cramps and pains for a few weeks but yet nothing so will be interesting to see when your lo will show up.


----------



## raelynn

I may be going natural. I'm going to try it but if the pain gets to be too much I may go for the drugs. I got the menstrual cramps all last night and braxton hicks going on today. Nothing consistent enough to mean anything yet though. I'm hoping she'll at least hold out until after this weekend though since we have our shower then.


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, I can highly recommend the gas and air!!! Fantastic stuff!!! :D


----------



## Christie2011

I won't be 36 weeks til Friday, but I need LO to wait until after this weekend. Not that I feel like he's on his way yet, but my babysitter will be out of town so I won't have anyone to watch my son while I'm in labor if anything goes on this weekend.

I'm excited to start hearing of birth stories. I'm hoping it will help pass the weeks until my LO gets here.


----------



## TwoRdue

Im so excited.. baby is in the 49% in weight so no big baby here and his weight is 5lbs. He is a low down as he can be and ready when ever.. I was told that taking the progesterone is not of importance now and that he can come anytime without worry, the specalist said he wants to see me again in two weeka but he is sure I will have to go in before that.
Saw the birthing pool that I can use for pain and relaxing but most likely cant have baby in there as I will be on high monitoring but they said we will see on the day.. im so excited and cant wait to see our little guy.
65% of woman go in to labour within two weeks once babt is locked in "oh come to mama baby". I hope to go to at least week 36.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I really really wanted to have a water birth :/ but the hospital won't let me even bring my own pool. Really wanted a home birth, but no one really tried to help me plan it. :/ Sucks living so far out of town.


----------



## TwoRdue

Nat does your hospital have pools? Mine only has two and if there in use then I wont be able to even use one. I really hope it works out but was told not to get my hopes up


----------



## NatalieBelle

Nope, they were going to get some, but none of the doctors that work there knew enough about them to bother spending the money on them. Quite old fashioned here :/


----------



## TwoRdue

This is our last scan we will have. He looks like he has chubby checks even though he isn't. We saw he has hair and saw him rubbing his eyes and then sucking his thumb. So so cute.
 



Attached Files:







20130430_170611.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TwoRdue

Need to look at it side ways


----------



## raelynn

Very cute Two! I go for my growth scan next Thursday and then twice a week after that for monitoring. Can't wait to see her again!


----------



## No Doubt

So cute two!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm so jealous of all of you who got/get scans. Two you got a cute little man there. The last time I saw my LO was around 20 weeks. I really want to try to go natural, though I'm scared of the pain from tearing. I think I can deal with the contraction pain, as long as it doesn't last 48 hours straight.

They say doing a lot of walking pre labor helps to shorten labor time, so I plan on making a lot of use of my treadmill starting this weekend. I'll probably still opt for an IV though as I'm afraid of getting dehydrated. I"m not very good at drinking enough water and when I"m cramping and such, consuming anything is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## No Doubt

I thought of opting for an IV too just in case things get to that point, I don't want to have to sit and wait for them to get that in and deal with the pain of labor at the same time. Just to have it in place just in case basically. I was afraid of the pain of tearing too, but I read there are certain oils, like vit E, that you can run in that area and kind of massage which is supposed to help with preventing tearing, and exercising the pelvic floor is supposed to help with preventing that. But I kind of figure pushing a human through such a small space will be pain enough that the I won't even notice the tearing...hopefully.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just ease you guys minds a little - the class I took on Sat said that only 26% of woman tear so it's a pretty low number.

The hospital I will be going to will automatically put in an IV line for everyone - just in case. You may not use or need it but it is already there so they can get meds or whatever to you quickly if there is an emergency or whatever. I am sure they will do the same for you guys as it seems quite logical and precautionary. 

Super cute pic Miss A. Jealous of your scan! I haven't seen him since Week 17. :(

30 days til DD!! Totally expecting him to be late though!!


----------



## No Doubt

My hospital said it's up to us, we don't have to have the IV, but I'm getting one just in case.

Snow I can't believe you think he's gonna be late. Even if I thought that I'd still be saying he's coming early, lol. I'm so ready. And this is the part I dread waiting it out cause we obviously don't know when things are gonna kick into gear. Everyday it's like "is it gonna be today?" I can wait a couple more weeks, but after that I know I'll be insane and constantly telling him to get a move on, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I too think Leo is going to be late, even though I keep trying to convince him (and me) that he'll be nice and come a week early. I just don't feel any changes. Right now I"m pretty comfortable when I'm not doing much. And I get the feeling that Leo is happy right where he is, even if he's a little squished.

I can't believe tomorrow I'll be able to say he's due 'this' month. Though I'm pretty sure he'll show up on June 2nd.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

omg - omg. I had my Dr.'s apt this morning and baby is fully engaged and I am 2cm dialated and my cervix is soft and ready. She told me no more walking or waterfit and to stay off my feet for 2 weeks. She wants me to come in on Thurs to meet the other Dr. bc she is going away on the weekend incase I deliver. I am not ready yet. I don't want to stay off my feet I want to clean and shop and have this baby in 35 days!
Sorry no personals...might be having a panic attack. Hopefully she stays in a while - oh boy.:wacko:


----------



## Christie2011

How exciting MissA! I know it would be better if she stayed in a couple more weeks, but she is far enough along now to be a happy healthy baby, even if it doesn't leave you enough time to clean! She's just to excited to meet mommy!

I'm sure if that was the result of my apt, I wouldn't be able to sit still either. The more I try to sit still the more I would probably figure out I have to do.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yeah, I hear ya. I can't relax now. Do you think that she is going to come soon?


----------



## Christie2011

I don't think there's really anyway of knowing for sure. My sister was dilated for a few weeks before they tried to induce her. I think she got up to 4 cm during induction. They ended up sending her home to wait it out. She went into labor a week and a half later and wasn't dilated at all at that point and her LO had turned around into a breach position. She just didn't want to come out! And my sister being over due was out raking leaves and doing all sorts of stuff to get things moving.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

When I met with our Pediatrician he said his wife was 2 cm at 36 weeks and delivered a week later. I guess everyone is different. Can you un-dialate??


----------



## lilbabywalker

Christie, have you tried kegels and perineal massage? That can do wonders as far as not tearing. I haven't worked up to courage to do the massage yet haha.

As for me, I'm hoping to have a natural birth at the local midwife center. They're amazing! You labor in the comfort of your own home until 5-1-1 (contractions five minutes apart, lasting a minute each, for one hour), then go to the center to be with a midwife - all are certified nurses as well. The rooms are just like lovely, comfortable bedrooms with a bathroom attached that has a jacuzzi tub you can labor in. No IVs, so you can also move around and give birth in whatever position is comfortable, and you can eat and drink, and they have birthing balls and chairs and stools and four-poster beds to help with squatting. Anyone can be in there that you want (I think just DH and my mom for me, with my dad and the in-laws hanging out in their kitchen), and they do immediate skin to skin for an hour or two barring any problems, and nursing right away. And DH can catch the baby and cut the cord (once it stops pulsating). And after a bit of cuddle time the nurse makes you breakfast regardless of the time of day haha. And you can bring music and candles and anything else you want. It's just . . . so nice. There's a chance I'll have to birth in the hospital, but a midwife would go with me should that happen. Crossing my fingers I get to have a lovely and calm birth at the birthing center!


----------



## No Doubt

So exciting MissA! Hope she stays in there as long as you want her to though. Sucks that you can't do much though. Maybe send the hubbs out to do the last minute shopping?

I wish they did cervical checks here earlier than a week or two before the delivery date. I have a feeling I won't even get to have that checked. It's probably a good thing cause as soon as they said something to me I would freaking trying to hurry the process and wondering when it was gonna happen, lol. I'm such a nut.

Walker the birthing center sounds lovely. And yummy...breakfast. I love breakfast food, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I looked into the massaging, but then I read that Drs and MWs weren't sure that really had any benefit and the best bet is to do spontaneous pushing, which I'm hoping to do. And have my MW guide me as to when I should stop pushing to give me time to stretch and not have anyone tell me when to push.


----------



## NatalieBelle

3 cm Dilated! 50% Effaced! All in one week! :D So excited! I bled a lot after the cervix check today :/


----------



## raelynn

My hospital is the same way with the IV. Everyone gets one just in case since they need to put a whole bag of fluid in you before an epidural or spinal for a c-section and they don't want to have to go digging around in an emergency situation. I'm really not looking forward to it. I hate IVs. They're uncomfortable and I always feel like I need to pull it out because it is just wrong feeling something under my skin.

MissA and Natalie - How exciting! I don't go back in until next Thursday but I'm hoping to get some progression news like you!

I'm also walking everyday. I'm supposed to anyway because of GD so hopefully that will move things along. I felt like I would go late too but now I'm anxious not to since they'll induce me if they see anything unusual on any of my monitoring scans. I'm higher risk because of GD so I'd really like baby to get things going on her own instead of having to be induced.


----------



## TwoRdue

We are the same with iv, its a must but they also have to you the biggest size needle needed, I had one of them put in at 24 weeks and hurt like a bitch but im sure with the labour pains we wont even notice.

I was told that first sign of a contraction ans I am to be put in hospital till baby is here as they said with such a short cervix as soon as the contractions turn to labour everything will prob happen super fast. I just hope I dont contract for hours or days.

I asked when they will check dilation and they wont till I am admitted to hospital so no internals for me.

Was allowed to go for my first walk today so went to the shops and got baby book to record everything and a yummy muffin. When I got home my oh was here for a quick stop off between jobs and said he felt like a right dick because when he got home and could not see me he thought I was hiding to give him a fright so he snuck around the whole house jumping into rooms to get me first lol he scaled the whole house till he realized I was out.. how cute haha


----------



## Christie2011

Two that's funny.

I had my apt today. They won't do internal check until 38 weeks BUT I got a lovely surprise that the MW scheduled me for a position/growth ultrasound for next week. I'm so excited to see my LO!

Though at first she scared me a little because she's like yep he's head down, then she got this weird look on her face and was like, your baby either has two heads or...it's really hard here and here, but here (at the top of my uterus) isn't round like a head and head's don't move like that. Apparently my LO has a VERY bony butt! :) But just to verify his position and because they usually do 35 week growth scans for IVF, I get a scan next week.

I also lost 3lbs, likely from the swelling going down and being sick last week. So I averaged just a 4lb gain in 4 weeks, so right on track.

She aslo 'prescribed' evening primrose. She said it won't bring on labor, but will hopefully prevent me being late. So 1 500mg pill 3x day for a week, then 2 pills 3x day for a week, then 3 pills 3x day until birth. And lots of walking.


----------



## No Doubt

Nat your time is coming really soon it sounds like! So exciting! Can't wait to hear birth stories!

So jealous of you ladies that a. get cervical checks around this time, and b. are dialated/effaced already, lol. I think I can swing a cervical check if I play up the whining a bit...that's how I got an u/s at 9 weeks, lol. But really trying to wait it out. Plus I still don't want him hear until 37 weeks so I can definitiely wait.

I have an appt tomorrow so we'll see how things go. I'm sure it will be just like the rest of the appts, a million questions, listen to the heartbeat, see you next time.


----------



## Christie2011

Oh and I had the lovely strep b swab today.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I was really shocked to find out that I went from being 0 cm dilated and only thinning slightly to 3 cm and 50% in one week. Though I also figured I had made progress with all of the menstrual cramps, back aches and cervix pains. Lo is also moving his feet more around my belly button and lower than he was even a few days ago.


----------



## No Doubt

How was that? What do they do?


----------



## NatalieBelle

Oh yea I had that last week D: It was weird, really quick though didn't take long. Mine came back Negative thankfully. I was really hoping that it wouldn't come back positive because I'm going to avoid having an IV the whole time if I can and try to stay hydrated by just drinking water.


----------



## Christie2011

Yes, it was quick. Didn't even need to get into the stirrups, a quick swipe around the outside of both ends down there and done.


----------



## almosthere

wow nat-very exciting news! Do you think you will meet your baby next week?!

Has anyone else been having cramping and muscle aches? I have on and off and am wondering if I will 2 or 3 weeks go early! My cervical checks start tomorrow I am pretty sure-after my Ultra Sound tomorrow! Yes, another one. They now want to check babies amniotic fluid-my us 2 weeks ago was fine with measurements and amniotic fluid so not sure why I am having another-but best to be safe than sorry!

Sorry I have not been on much lately-very stressed-lots of crying and being emotional-so much to unpack still and cleaning around the house needs to be done. On top of all that-I just was asked by my boss to become a lead infant/toddler teacher on top of my lead preschool teacher cert-so I may have to take a college course June 2nd....talk about BAD BAD timing and stress....


----------



## NatalieBelle

I don't know, DH's mom (nurse) Is telling me she thinks I will go sometime this week, but of course that all depends on what LO and my body wants to do. Its starting to feel like it will be soon though. Contracting as we speak but nothing consistent just some cervix pressure.


----------



## almosthere

VERY exciting-keep us updated!!! =) I am off to work then my US and 36 week prenatal apt-nervous-hope baby has plenty of amniotic fluid!


----------



## Christie2011

Almost, I hope you find time to de-stress and relax soon. I find it odd that your boss would request such from you right now. Is the course only offered once a year? Does your boss realize that you could still be in the hospital on June 2nd (depending on how delivery goes)?


----------



## No Doubt

I agree with Christie about the request Almost. Is this something that you want to do? Or do you feel more like it's being forced on you? I hope you get to relax soon too.

I'm starting to have a million dreams about labor and delivery, which means my labor won't be anything like my dreams, lol. It always works out that way. And my insomnia is coming back. Guess I'm just starting to get restless in this final stage of pregnancy.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I just woke up and went to the bathroom and wiped away a lot of bloody mucusy stuff.


----------



## lilbabywalker

It's been decided that I will have to birth at the hospital (with a midwife, at least). Disappointed today - virtual hugs appreciated!


----------



## No Doubt

Looks like this week might be today Nat!


----------



## Christie2011

:hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry walker. Virtual hug! Hopefully you'll at least be able to have things your way while there, especially with the help with of tour midwife.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I hope so, I woke up and wiped away tons of it. I instantly went to my dryer and pried out the clothes that I wanted in my hospital bag because I keep taking them out since I packed my favorite comfy clothes. I am calling the clinic just in case to see what they think.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I defiantly understand the disappointment Walker :/ I so badly wanted a home birth but I live to far out from the hospital if anything happens and everyone kept telling me how it was a bad idea so no other plan got made :/


----------



## Christie2011

Nat, I just noticed you're a watermelon. When did that happen? Week 36 or 37?


----------



## NatalieBelle

It changed Sunday at 37 weeks.


----------



## No Doubt

Appt went well. Belly is measuring perfectly she said, hb sounds good, everything was good. She said I was asking all the right questions and was doing a really good job. She said I have a perfect belly, lol. Appts every week now, strep b test next week. She said he's still not engaged, but still head down so everything is still good!


----------



## No Doubt

Went for a walk with Knubia...finally...and OMG had some aches and pains, lol. But I'm sitting down now and I feel a million percent fine. Just gotta get used to it again, but I'm also hoping that this means the walking will help.

Asked the doc if I am late...God forbid...that I had a concern about him passing his bowels. She said that babies only do that when they are in distress and can't get enough oxygen. She said the rectum relaxes and that's when the bowels release. So even if I'm late, as long as he's fine, that shouldn't happen. But she did say that if I go to 41 weeks they will monitor me every couple days with a stress test.

I also asked about depends after labor. And she said they are a great idea and that the best are the perfume free, soft cotton. So I'll be doing those instead of taking my undies and wearing a huge bulky uncomfortable pad. She said they feel good to the touch and should irritate anything which obviously is easy after having a baby.

Nat any updates? Did you call the doc...what did they say?


----------



## NatalieBelle

They said it probably was my mucus plug. But so far nothing else has happened. I usually start feeling crummy early in the morning or night. So if anything happens I have a feeling it will be during those time frames.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm getting so excited for you Nat!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Thank you No Doubt! I am getting very anxious. Maybe a bit to anxious for my own good! I started getting old bloody show a few minutes ago though. I am going to keep bouncing on the exercise ball. My sister keeps calling and asking if there has been any change and my mother keeps looking at me with this raised eyebrow expression and asked if I'm alright lol They are making me laugh.


----------



## GettingBroody

Walker - :hugs: I'm so sorry, your birthing centre sounded so fab! At least you'll get to have your own mw with you though. The mw can make a huge difference. The girl I had was amazing. She was so relaxed and really helped myself and dh to enjoy what could have been a really stressful experience given the circumstances (if enjoy is the right word considering the pain thats involved!!! :haha:)

Nat - good luck!!!! Will be thinking of you! Enjoy the gas and air! (like I said - fantastic stuff!!!) Keep us posted!


----------



## Christie2011

Last night I had some strong BH. Before bed I had a few which weren't crampy, but were strong enough to change the shape of my belly to more elongated rather than round. Then while I was sleeping I had a couple that woke me up. I haven't had any that woke me up before. I hope this just means Leo will not be late for a May birthday, not that he's planning on making any arrival too soon.

My grandfather's burial is tomorrow, so this weekend would definitely not be a good weekend to go into labor. I don't want my family to have to choose to either say their final goodbye or be at Leo's birth. I'd also like to wait to find out his position, which will be on Tuesday.


----------



## snowflakes120

This stage of PG I'm finding is really kinda boring. Not much going on and really don't have much to write about!! Next week is full term and then it's just waiting and getting more things together. Still working on the hospital bag. We are doing the car seats this weekend. Doing lots more cleaning and getting the pack n' play put together this weekend too. Just kinda blah. I mean I'm super excited but am a realist and know that he most likely isn't going to come early and not getting my hopes up. Like 85% of babies come after the due date with like 5% on due date and only like 10% early. SO am in no way thinking he'll be early at all - just have a huge feeling he's gonna be late!! I honestly want him to stay in and cook more - he's wayyy better off in me and being as close to 40 weeks as possible or a bit after as they told us in the birthing class!!

Christie - I am still having tons of BH as well and ones that really are pretty uncomfortable. I asked the Dr. about them and he said they aren't anything to be worried about and that they most likely aren't doing anything anyways. Just being annoying if you ask me!!


----------



## No Doubt

I've been having them more at night as well and getting a bit painful/uncomfortable and and the doc said that's normal when I went in on Wednesday.

And I agree, there's nothing going on right now. Just my feet swelling, lol.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Thanks for the hugs! I need to work on my birth plan more seriously now, and maybe take a tour of the hospital. Also looking into a doula (though I don't really want to worry about the expense of it). I need to pack my bag, too! Yesterday I washed all the 0-3 month clothes and am in the middle of folding them and putting them in the dresser. I haven't bought a single article of clothing! Everyone's been so generous with hand me downs and gifts that I have two full drawers of newborn-3 month clothes and two full plastic bins, one of 3-6 month and one of 6-9 month clothing!

On a side note, anyone's sciatica come back lately? It's been painful to walk the past couple days since my right butt cheek is all out of whack.


----------



## No Doubt

Yes, my pain is oj the left side, but yesterday my right butt cheek was hurting while sitting down...yay...


----------



## Christie2011

Yes, I agree this is a boring time in the pregnancy. While trying to decide whether the evening primrose was going to help in not letting Leo show up late, I came across this site. I found the delivery time graph interesting that there was actually such a spike on the 40 weeks and either side was quite even on both sides. I'm also surprised there were so many near and over 43 weeks. Gosh I really hope Leo comes out before that!

Oops forgot the link https://spacefem.com/pregnant/charts/duedate0.php


----------



## almosthere

Nat-I take it baby is here by now??? eeeek look forward to hearing from you!!!!

hope all others are doing well-birthing class for dh and I tomorrow....nervous and excited..can't believe its time to kick things into gear already ahhh!


----------



## TwoRdue

The most exciting thing I can think of is all those aches and pains and I now have bad carpel tunnel and can't even butter my own toast.. come on baby I am sure ready when ever you are


----------



## NatalieBelle

Nope no baby yet :( He keeps giving me false alarms. Last night I was about to get dressed and go to the hospital but my contractions faded away. I was having really horrible cervix pain and back pain. I am tired of my body giving me mixed messages.


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh Nat...all this waiting. Come on baby!


----------



## Christie2011

It's a gorgeous day out, so I took my son to the park and we walked (well I walked, he rode in the stroller) around the lake. It's a 2.5 mile hilly stroll. This is after we went to the mall, where I got myself a nursery bra and a comfy bra for the hospital.

Now I'm waiting to see if all that walking is going to make me as sore as walking so much did a month ago. Or if I'll be able to keep this up to encourage LO arrival.

Nat, we are all waiting for you LO to start arrival parade. I have a feeling once one of our LO shows up then the others will follow. :)

This sounds yummy. Supposed to be a labor inducing smoothie. Even if it doesn't it still sounds good.
https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/pineapples-to-induce-labor


----------



## No Doubt

I think we soon as one goes the rest will follow too. I was sore after my walk the other day. So I skipped the next day...and yesterday...and how I'm full so probably today too, lol. But I have been bouncing on the ball and my hips are always achy after I stand up so I hope that helps things to spread.


----------



## Christie2011

OK short vent. My manager asked me yesterday if I was any closer to knowing when exactly I'd be out on maternity leave. Like I'm a physic and can foresee when my baby will decide to show up? I just didn't understand how he thought there was actually an answer for that.


----------



## No Doubt

Wow...um, ok. The due date isn't good enough I guess. Some people just ask the dumbest questions ad if there's really an answer for that.


----------



## TwoRdue

Is anyone elses thighs look like chicken legs on steriods? Im sure I have been given a an double shot.

Anyone lactating yet? Im not but get a lot of white crusty stuff most days.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm not sure I'd use that description for my thighs, but the tops of my thighs have gotten bigger, but I only notice when I'm sitting.

No leaking yet. I haven't really noticed any change there. I'm pretty sure I"m going to be one of those who doesn't get any milk until after baby is here. My sister leaked early, so I thought I was going to, but nope.

I little sore today from my walk yesterday, but nothing that moving around wouldn't loosen up. I also feel like I'm sitting on LO head whenever I sit down today.


----------



## raelynn

Very busy last few days for me. My grandfather passed away this week and we had a family viewing Friday then the baby shower Saturday. It was actually good timing because we got to say our goodbyes and then focus on something happy afterwards. It was a nice distraction for my grandmother to focus on baby stuff for a day too.

The baby shower was a co-ed bbq and was so much fun. We got most of the big items on our list which is great. Now we have a giant pile of gifts to sort through. I still have to purchase the co-sleeper and some little items and diapers (we surprisingly only got one package). I helped out a lot with the setup and did a lot of walking around all day so I am very sore today.

Anyone else been having a lot of trouble sleeping through the night lately? I toss and turn all night it seems. Just can't get comfortable anymore.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm having trouble sleeping, but I think it's cause my mind is racing right now...stress. Sounds like you shower was wonderful. Sorting through all the items is fun and tedious, but I just tried to focus on the run part and do a little bit each day. Hubbs would drag stuff into the living room and I would sit and put it together. That's not his strong point wo he would just look at me confused, lol.

I tried to have the carseat put in yesterday, but no one certified was there. They told us to call back Monday. So that makes me feel good to know that someone has to be certified, they don't just let anyone do it.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Rae - so sorry to hear about your grandfather passing :hugs: That is nice that you had the shower after so everyone could think about something so positive. I have been waking up every 2 hrs at least for the past week and I usually never have trouble sleeping.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry about your grandfather rae.


----------



## Christie2011

Sorry about your grandfather Rae. Your shower sounded fun.

I feel the opposite about sleeping lately. I've been sleeping better, though still getting up twice a night to pee. But I attribute that to my son actually sleeping through the night more often now.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about your Grandpa Rae.

Two - You won't start lactating til you have the baby and your milk comes in. For most, it comes in 2-3 days after birth. Some people start leaking now but that's about it. I've only seen a few spots in my bra - not much at all. 

Nat - Hope baby Isaac comes soon for you!

I haven't been sleeping since January so nothing new there for me!

Holy back ache today. I totally overdid it this weekend. Been another super busy one. And next week is going to be even busier sooo...


----------



## almosthere

rae-sorry to hear about your grandfather passing

nat-come on little baby time to meet mommy!!! =)

hope everyone is doing well....i just want my son to be here already...getting very impatient!! hehe


----------



## NatalieBelle

Almost-Thank you!! I agree I keep telling him that every time I talk to him! I have a feeling he is waiting for my guard to be down.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Full term today! :happydance:

No leaking here, yet. Feeling good. Sleeping relatively well most nights with just one pillow between my knees and kind of tucked under my belly! Some nights I only wake up to go to the bathroom twice. Some nights it's every hour or two. Mostly the former, luckily! Not going to try any natural (or unnatural, for that matter haha) induction methods unless I go to like 41 weeks. Baby O or S will come when he's ready.


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats on making it to 37 weeks Walker.

All the 'natural' induction methods I've read about are just methods of priming your cervix so that when labor starts it doesn't last as long. Nothing I've read actually starts labor. Baby needs to let our bodies know s/he is ready to come out and therefore contractions can commence. I for one would like a short labor, so I'm priming away.

I get to see LO tomorrow, so excited. I'm really hoping to find out he's not breech. I've been convincing myself more and more that the hard bulge at the top of my belly is his head. I really don't want a c-sect, so hoping if he is breech a MW at the practice will help me try to flip him.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie that could be his butt. I have a hard bulge pop out sometimes and I know Virtue isn't breech so I know it's his butt. I think it can be hard to distinguish sometimes.

Walker...yay for full term!


----------



## Christie2011

If it's his butt, he has a nice round hard little butt. I sure hope it is, but the MW seemed a little unsure last week because it was so hard, apparently a bony little butt. She also didn't find his heartbeat where she thought it would be (low), which added to my thoughts that maybe he is flipped, since his heartbeat was high. Or maybe he's just a pretzel in there. I'm just glad I get an excuse to take a peak at him tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

christie-I think it could be his bum bum since I know my son is not breech and get a hard bulge at the top of my tummy-try not to worry unless you sre told otherwise!


----------



## snowflakes120

Fingers are officially too swollen to wear my wedding rings as of today. Bummer deal!! Little piggy fingers!! 

Yeah for full term Walker!! Hooray!! I agree - our babies will come when baby is ready! 

Christie - I feel something hard to the right side of my tummy. I have been assuming it's his butt or a shoulder!! So jealous of your scan!! I want one so bad as I haven't seen baby since week 17!! I agree - I reallllllly do not want a c-section at all!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

My midwife does belly mapping every time and our little guy has been head down for weeks. Yay! I can feel his butt on my upper left belly and his back further down, and his little feet are always poking out of my upper right belly. MW says she think he has long legs!


----------



## raelynn

I get the butt bulge up at the top of my tummy too and I feel a ton of pressure from her head when I walk or sit down. She also likes to poke her feet out of the soft spot in my side below my ribs. She pokes it out and I push it back in.


----------



## Christie2011

He's doing a lot of stretching today, if I wasn't hitting my belly with my thighs while walking up the stairs, I would think he's undropped. He is all up in my ribs and down low trying to push everything out of the way. I think he's figured out there is no room and is attempting to find some. Sorry LO, you're out of luck.

I guess I just don't have much faith in the MWs at my practice. They have only attempted to feel his position twice and the first time I felt like she was assuming he was head down, he wasn't big enough yet to feel an upper bump/hard spot (I see that MW most often and I'm not a fan of hers). The second time (different MW), she just seemed unsure.


----------



## Christie2011

Rae - that reminds me I had a dream he stuck his foot out so far, that my skin looked like a leg and foot stretching out a balloon! I had to gently get him to get his leg and foot back into place. Ah the weird pregnancy dreams.


----------



## No Doubt

That sounds exactly like Virtue. In the middle of the night he goes starfish and I feel two hard nubbs on both sides of my belly. I rub the side I'm not laying on he bring them back in...then goes starfish again, lol.

Christie they say that even when they drop because they're still growing you will sometimes feel them in your ribs.


----------



## NatalieBelle

*Will it ever end D: * I'm pretty sure I have gotten more of a work out from bouncing and walking than any progress with LO -.-
 



Attached Files:







Image365.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## No Doubt

You come out of there little Isaac! We all want to see you! How are you feeling at least Nat? Any more pain or anything? What are the doctors saying?


----------



## NatalieBelle

I have still been having occasional cervix and back pain through out the day and a huge increase in discharge. Nothing else other than that though :/ I go to the MW tomorrow for my weekly appointment so hopefully I find out more then.


----------



## TwoRdue

Snowflake I have not been able to wear my rings for a few weeks now and when I tried the other day I could not get it passed my second knuckle lol

Nat - how exciting and I hope it's not to much longer for you. Frustration starts setting in.

Have any of you felt baby practising breathing? My lo has been on and off for a couple of weeks now. Gave me a fright when it first started.


----------



## raelynn

What does the practice breathing feel like? I know they'll be checking for that at my bi-weekly ultrasounds starting Thursday.


----------



## TwoRdue

Its like a constant pulsing. I feel it by my left hip and its the same spot I feel him hiccup to. It can last for sometime as well.


----------



## Christie2011

Oh boy did I have some weird dreams last night. I also didn't sleep well and felt like I was having contractions all night, but I was too tired to pay attention to how often/long they occurred. I just kept telling myself that it was too early for him to come, but then at one point I swore I could feel him coming.

Not sure if that would be a sign he's getting ready or just me being anxious for him to get here. My belly feels extra heavy today though too.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I could just fall asleep at my desk today . . .


----------



## GettingBroody

Can't believe how close all of you are to the end!!! Can't wait to hear about all your lo's!!! I keep wondering how big I'd be now if I was still pregnant! :shrug:


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm off to the MW today to see if I have made anymore progress. Fingers crossed! I hope I don't find out that she wants to induce or anything :/ Wish us luck!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Natalie!

I'm with the rest of you - feeling huge, uncomfortable, and tired. The days feel like they are getting longer. The constant waddling and pressure/heaviness doesn't help either.


----------



## Christie2011

Back from my apt. LO is head down! That's a relief. He apparently has a 'good size' head - oh joy! He is measuring in the 80th percentile and is about 6lb 10oz already. He was showing off his flexibility with one foot near his head and the other near his bum.

I talked to the MW about all the contractions I've been having and she said not to be worried until I start feeling the contractions/pain in my cervix. Right now, it's just a tightening in my chest, due to pressure on my diaphragm and pressure low. No pain yet. So if I want them to stop I should try drinking some water as I'm probably not getting enough.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I had my appt. with the MW today. No change in dilation or effacement still 3cm and 50 effaced and LO is still Posterior.. :/ I bought some primrose oil though so I am going to give that a try.


----------



## Christie2011

Did your MW tell you how much primrose to take? Right now I'm taking 1000mg 3x a day Friday I'll start 1500mg 3x day.


----------



## NatalieBelle

No I'm going to call her tomorrow before I start using it just to make sure what I should do. I figured I would probably just put the one capsule in at night.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie so glad baby is head down and you don't have to worry about that. Picture?

Nat I can't believe there is no change! Your lo is so stubborn, lol. Looks like the baby train is on hold for all of us right now then, lol.

I've been having a lot more pressure today and tightening in a band type way. Its going all the way around my lower back, hips, lower abdomen, ect. And I've been feeling more pressure when I sit down to go potty...either or. I'll have to ask about that tomorrow. No swelling for a few days which I'm pleased with. I can't believe that's the only question I have. I usually have a million.

I have an interview Thursday for this position at my job and now I have to try and find a suit in my closet that I can stretch. im not concerned with the pants se I have a few that are from when I was heavier, but I'm not sure about a shirt that will stretch over my little man, lol. I'll have to see what I can do.


----------



## NatalieBelle

He defiantly proved today that he is stubborn just like I am. The nurse had to actually forcefully corner him just to get his heart rate! Hahah it took her like 4 minutes and finally she just squished him to one side and held him there


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...thats so funny. Mines not even that bad and I think he's stubborn. They always have to poke at him to get him to move to get different measurements and see different things.


----------



## Christie2011

The u/s tech had issues trying to get Leo's belly measurement. Every time she'd get close, he'd move. He wasn't about to sit still for her.

Ok pics attached. They aren't the best and I only got the two....Leo has some serious hiccups right now.
 



Attached Files:







36w4d_1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









36w4d_2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Still really cute pics Christie! He looks like he may be pouting in the first one, lol.


----------



## almosthere

yay for all the appts today-mine were switched from tuesdays to wednesdays due to the need for weekly ultrasounds, so in I go tomorrow-will give my update tomorrow evening!


----------



## No Doubt

Appt today went well. Baby is still not engaged, but I told her I was having a little pressure when going to the bathroom and she that he was probably trying to engage around this time and that's what I'm feeling! So no progression yet, but finally getting somewhere kind of, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

At least your LO is trying to make an effort. Maybe that means once he gets started he won't hold anything back and you will get a nice short labor. I don't think I'll get checked for engagement for 2 more weeks. I'm really hoping I don't have to wait that long though. He's measuring a week a head, and has since his 6 week u/s so maybe, just maybe he'll be a week early.

On the off chance he needs some encouragement I've got a baby arrival encouraging menu planned for the next few weeks. Full of eggplant, pineapple, and spicy foods :) Not that any of that will really work, but a good excuse to eat some interesting foods.


----------



## No Doubt

I've been eating pineapple too, but I love pineapple, lol. So if it helps great! I was gonna try some spicy food...thats not really my thing, but lately I've been wanting some. Hopefully once he gets going he won't hold anything back.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I called my MW and she said I would be fine to use the EPO.. and that I should put two in at night.  I am going to start tonight and see if it works. I read that it really is better to be dilated a little when you start using it. So maybe it will encourage the process to move on along.


----------



## Christie2011

I've read that eating the pineapple core is what works. I'm not about to start gnawing on the core of a pineapple. I'm going to try to see if I can create a smoothie using the core though. If I can get it blended up then I'll consume it.

I wasn't told to take EPO vaginally, just orally. Maybe I'll switch one of my 3 doses a day to a vag dose. 

Leo has been pushing on my cervix today and not just during contractions either. Pain get so sharp at times I'm jumping in my chair.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I wish I could try to pineapple trick but just recently realized that I am now allergic to pineapple :/ So I'd have to cook it first before I tried eating it. I have a feeling if I cooked it it might take away purpose of eating it for pregnancy. Sighhh I love pineapple too *tear tear* 

I hope it works for the ladies that try it though!!!

I'm hoping this EPO is my ticket.


----------



## Christie2011

My MW also let me know yesterday that I am neg for strep b so if my water breaks I don't have to go in right away. Which is a good thing for me because I want to labor as much as possible at home, rather than in the hospital.


----------



## almosthere

ladies-glad your pats went well today. it is official, after last week, my dr. is def. afraid to hurt me again by checking my cervix LOL. We just had a quick chat and measure of the belly after my scan which showed my amniotic fluid is where it should be yay! I passed my strep b test woohoo and will not start cervical checks until 39 weeks----so 2 more weeks!


----------



## TwoRdue

Ahhhhh had to make an appointment to see tge maternity doctor due to bad constipation since lo has barrowed himself in my groin. Was hoping to see my gp for it but no...

Cant wait to see who has there lo soon. There will be lots of photos to come.

I have a stubborn lo as I have now been walking for the pass week, sex, spicy food, no progesterone pretty much doing all the stuff I couldn't from week 24 to 35 and the only pain I get now is his head moving in the groin. All this with a shortened cervix. Wander when he will finally show.


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost how often do they normally check you? In nz they wont unless they really have to due to risk of infections. They dont do cervical checks leading up to labour


----------



## Christie2011

Two - have you tried some castor oil? That cleared out my sister and started her labor all within a few hours. She was overdue by a few days though, but I'll be trying some castor oil if Leo hasn't arrived in 2 weeks.


----------



## almosthere

they did the strep b and wanted to check me during that but it was too painful and that was at 36 weeks so i wont be getting checked until 39 weeks thank goodness lol


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats on reaching full term almost (37 weeks)! That sucks that it's painful for you.

I was told I wasn't going to be checked until 38 weeks. I just wonder if they are going to wait until my apt at 38 weeks 4 days or if they will check next apt at 37 weeks 4 days. Might depend on how much contracting I'm doing? I was actually surprised the midwives I see do checks. I've read a lot of MWs don't until you are in labor.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for full-term baby today!! Just really want him to stay in for another couple weeks to continue cooking - not going to try to evict him any earlier than he wants! Too many scary things happen I feel when you mess around! 

Nat - Check out spinningbabies.com it is supposed to be of great help to get a posterior baby in the right position. My baby is head down but is on his side facing the left so I am going to start doing some of the exercises to encourage him to move into an anterior position.

Woo hoo - I'm a watermelon!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I can't imagine having as many ultrasounds as some of you! I only saw my little guy once, at 18 weeks. Can't wait to meet him in person though! 

Christie - I plan on laboring at home too, until my contractions are at 5-1-1. 

Had my first real hot flash today! Started sweating and shaking . . . drinking water and eating something helped, but yeesh! Otherwise, feeling great! I do get strange lower back throbbing with my heartbeat sometimes - could it be a form of BH? It used to just be my lower back and be dull, but over the past couple of weeks it's gotten sharper and radiates all the way up to my neck!


----------



## Christie2011

I was told that it's a BH unless I can feel more than just pressure (ie the pain of baby pushing down) in my cervix.

Leo is being a little greedy with the space he takes up. At times it's nearly impossible to even sit. It's like he takes advantage of me laying down or standing to stretch out as much as possible and refuses to be squished back up when I sit. I don't blame him, but it sure is uncomfy for me!


----------



## No Doubt

Happy 37 weeks Almost and Snow!

Tmi, but I've been having really soft stools. It's not diarrhea, just soft and I'm going like 3 or 4 times a day. I've heard that this can happen a little before baby is ready to come out. Is anyone else dealing with this?

Christie Virtue is the same way. I was trying to dry off this morning so I propped my leg up on the counter and bent to the side to wipe my leg down and he refused to move his foot. He does this every morning. And when I sit he'll move around until he's comfy (which is not for me) and will stay there. I told him this morning "most babies would move, but not you". Stubborn little boy...just like his mom.


----------



## Christie2011

In response to your TMI - me too. And I have also read that it signals the end is near, but how near, who knows :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Please let this be it, cause I'm so done. I sit in the bathroom all day if it means Virtue's arrival.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Me too with the TMI! But I don't think it's very new, in my case.

So, I'm kind of freaking out about what to wear in the hospital. I want to wear my own clothes during delivery, but I want there to be easy access to the goods (i.e. not pants) and I want to be able to do skin to skin right away . . . right now I got a Nursing Chemise and a nursing bra, but now I'm worried that elastic will be uncomfortable during labor and it will be tricky to do skin to skin. Aaaaaah I'm so bad at decisions!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Owww I wish I had soft stools as would be better than been so blocked and having to go to and get things put up there to help and still not much help.. if no improvement today I am to go back....

Don't know if I would try castor oil as I have heard that it can stress baby and cause him to poo, not sure if it's true but that put me off. Was told to get primrose oil so will Ask about. Everyone at the hospital is surprised to see he is still in there. I say it's the food been to good.


----------



## raelynn

Had my appointment today along with the first of my many monitoring ultrasounds. Baby is somewhere just over 5 lbs (great news since I was fearing monster sized baby). Everything looks great. She is head down and facing the side. She refused to make breathing motions during the scan though (talk about stubborn babies) so I had to do the non-stress test. They monitored her for 20 minutes and she did perfect. Moving around like crazy during the whole thing.

Had my strep b test done and cervix check. I'm 1 cm dilated so we're making slow progress but at least its something! I figured something had to be going on with the random contractions lately. Cervix check definitely wasn't easy - my doc said they tend to be up high around your tonsils at this point (LOL). Mine wasn't painful but not the most comfortable thing either with it being so high.


----------



## snowflakes120

lilbabywalker said:


> Me too with the TMI! But I don't think it's very new, in my case.
> 
> So, I'm kind of freaking out about what to wear in the hospital. I want to wear my own clothes during delivery, but I want there to be easy access to the goods (i.e. not pants) and I want to be able to do skin to skin right away . . . right now I got a Nursing Chemise and a nursing bra, but now I'm worried that elastic will be uncomfortable during labor and it will be tricky to do skin to skin. Aaaaaah I'm so bad at decisions!!

Have you looked at Pretty Pushers? It might be an option for you. https://www.prettypushers.com/

And on the TMI note. I'm with Two. Backed up city over here - have been the entire pregnancy. My Dr. said if I got real bad to try Colace - might help you Two. It's safe. I have heard lots of scary things about Castor Oil and wouldn't try it either.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks snowflake:thumbup: will give it a go.. prob better than what the midwives have been doing for me.


----------



## No Doubt

Walker I'm wearing this tub top type dress so I can pull it up or down really fast. Its lose fitting too, not like tight spandex or anything.


----------



## lilbabywalker

See, I should have the same problem as Two since I'm taking three iron pills a day! Who knows?


----------



## Christie2011

I bought a comfy nursing bra and was considering the tube top/loose fitting dress too. My sister gave it to me in her maternity hand me downs and I haven't worn it at all.

I had some serious cervix pain walking from work to my car this afternoon. It took all my will power to not look like I was in pain walking through the parking lot. I'm pretty sure I was limping a bit though. Hopefully Leo is just getting his progress started. Oh and now hot flashes with contractions. Sounds like the fun is just getting started.


----------



## almosthere

christie sorry for the pain and discomfort but yay, so you are in labor?! GL!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Not in labor. I've got nothing consistent, just changes from the normal BHs I've been having. I've only been getting at most 3 or 4 contractions an hour and not all of them are painful, but the last few have all been accompanied by hot flashes.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the congrats on me being full term ladies!!! very crampy belly for the 3rd time in the past week. also i have softer stools but not 3 to 4 times a day. I really hope I am ready to go into labor in a week or two!...come out baby!! LOL 

snow-yay for being full term today too!! =)


----------



## Christie2011

Yay Nat, you've reached the single days til your EDD! Do you feel like you've made any more progress the last few days? Or is LO still being stubborn? I can't wait to get to go for my 2.5 mile walk this weekend. I'm hoping pushing my son up all those hills will get me some progress in the right direction.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm not sure if he has made progress or not :/ I woke up with really wet undies this morning, but I can't tell if it was my water or primrose oil.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Congrats on Full Term Christie!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Two I thought of you when I saw this :)
 



Attached Files:







cartoon37.png
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TwoRdue

:haha:Hahaha Christie that sums it up well.


----------



## Christie2011

Has anyone downloaded any contraction recording apps for their phone? I'm trying to find one. I want to see the progression over the next few weeks on how close/frequent my contractions get.


----------



## NatalieBelle

If this goes on for an hour should I go in?...This is the most consistent the contractions have ever been, I am having mild menstrual cramps and back aches.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TwoRdue

I was told 3contractions in 10min and to then ring the Ward and they can tell by your voice if you are in real labour or just getting tightening. Not sure where you are what the call is.

I have to go in when I start getting construction, before labour begins because of the shortened cervix.
Good luck nat hope this is it for you.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I had 16 contractions in one hour. Still having the back pressure/pain and occasional menstrual aches.


----------



## TwoRdue

This could be it. I would ring and see what they say and def keep posted.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I hope it is, would be perfect timing, his daddy is home and we finally got the car seat set up. Ohhhh I hope its time, even if I have to do this for the whole night if I can have Isaac in the morning or tomorrow afternoon I'd be thoroughly pleased.


----------



## Christie2011

Good luck Nat! I hope the waiting is over for you.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck Nat, sounds like this is it for you!

I'm a bit nervous. Yesterday when I got inside I slipped. I didn't fall, but I had to brace myself so I wouldn't, and when that happened my belly tensed up and I felt a sharp pain go through the front of it...kind of in the same spot where I'd been feeling that stretching/pulling a few weeks back. Now I keep having the feeling every so often and I feel as though Virtue isn't moving as much and his movements aren't as powerful. I'm thinking it could be because he's been so active the past couple days he's just worn himself out, but it worries me that all of this after I slipped is happening. I don't want to call the on call and have to go to the emergency room for nothing, but I'm starting to freak out a bit. His movements even feel slower than normal.


----------



## Christie2011

I've noticed Leo not moving as much. Yesterday while I was at work, I kept poking at him to get him to move, just to reassure myself. Maybe he's just resting up for labor. If he's gone through a growth spurt lately he could not have enough room to make such active movements either.


----------



## TwoRdue

It happened to me to. My lo spent two day this week with almost no know movement and as soon as I rung the delivery he poped into life and has been going hard since. There is less room but I have always been told that you know your lo best and a sudden change in movement or decrease should be checked. Im sure your lo I fine as I ofen slip and jump up on my bed and get a sudden pain as im a cluts but lo seems unfazed by it all.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!! Hope all's well with ye. Congrats to everyone who's full term - can't believe all your lo's will be here soon! :dance: Seems like only yesterday I was setting this thread up!

Nat - sounds promising!!! How sore are your pains? My contractions were almost all in my back and legs - didn't really have any abdominal cramps... Good luck! Keep us posted!!!

NoDoubt - I'm sure all is absolutely fine but if you are worried then there is no harm whatsoever in getting things checked out. It'll be worth it for the piece of mind. Or you could just give them a ring and explain what's going on and they'll let u know if they need to see you... Better safe than sorry! 

Christie - love that pic!! I used an app called SMA Know How to measure my contractions...

Afm, everything's going really well! Fia's been off oxygen since Monday and so far so good. :thumbup: Still has desatts at times (they're almost always after feeds)(but not after every feed) but she's so good the rest of the time that they're happy to leave her off. Taking a few feeds with a bottle everyday too and was 5lbs 7oz at last weighing. So thrilled with her! :D

Here's a pic of the little smiler! (although it was probably just gas!:haha:)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/42EEB444-9E8E-4BEB-A0CA-F6FE4A6298C1-4954-0000073858597A13_zps94505987.jpg


----------



## almosthere

SO exciting nat-I wonder if he is in your arms now, eeek!


----------



## No Doubt

Broody she is so precious! And you're so close to bringing her home! How exciting!

Of course when I logged back on here Virtue had started up with his usual routine. He's been going all morning and I checked him on the Doppler so I feel better.


----------



## Christie2011

Broody, she's getting so big! Just look at those chubby little cheeks! Adorable. I can't wait to meet my little man.

Just got back from our 2.5 mile hilly walk. Hoping that walk loosens things up a bit. Only had a couple of serious contractions on the walk, so I don't think it will trigger labor, just hoping it helps ripen the cervix.


----------



## NatalieBelle

They never got stronger :/ they were radiating to my hips though, I still feel crampy today so I'm hoping last night was a test run. I am prepared for a long early labor since LO is posterior :/


----------



## No Doubt

I can't believe your lo is being so stubborn Nat. Its kind of cute, but I know you don't feel that way. I'm sure you're telling him to get here now, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Anyone else having very frequent BHs? I made an effort to track them for an hour and they were between 4 and 8 minutes apart. I usually ignore them because they aren't painful, just a tightening sensation, most with hot flashes. I'm not doing anything just watching TV. I think I've been drinking plenty.

Just curious if anyone else is having frequent non painful contractions.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie I have them at night when ever I go to bed or it just seems to be when I notice them and I get them every three to five min with a head rush but know pain at all to.

A couple of questions to ladies. With lo been head down and in the groin do you get lots of pain with head movement as I get so much and can be crippling. I'm hating it.

Also how is everyone emotions? I have been super emotional the pass dew days and just want to cry and I use any excuse to start an argument. I am not an sad emotions person and I hate crying so this own really getting to me.. are we to expect a hormonal rise this far into the pregnancy?


----------



## No Doubt

I get more frequent bh at night too. My doc said its normal, and to look out for contraction that feel like tightening with menstrual cramping. She said anything like four times an hour that I'm to call as that's considered preterm labor. She said they won't stop the labor, but they'll have me come in and check me out.

I get pain with head movement, I just do my best to work through it. I hate when it happens when I'm walking though as I start moving like chicken, lol. Wish it were painless but of course not.

No emotional surges or anything, but it doesn't surprise me so close to the end. I still hate stupid questions, but that's always been the case, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

With the head movement my OH was laughing at me the other day walking to the car as hard as I tried to walk through it I just ended up looking like a total idiot. I fully get the chicken feeling lol.

Wish we had a switch for these emotions. My Poor OH has know idea What's going on and can't do a thing right yet he is trying so hard. I feel like a evil cow.

Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## Christie2011

No unusual emotions over here. I have heard that after delivery you can get another rush of hormones that will drive your emotions crazy though.

I don't get too much pain from his head. Mostly if I'm having a contraction while walking I'll get it. Or if he's stretching and causing his head to push down. Mostly I just get a lot pressure from him all over, but especially down low.


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies! Happy mothers day!

I woke in the middle of the night feeling so sick. I hate when my stomach just turns like that cause there's no relief, but luckily was able to fall asleep and sleep through it. I woke about an hour later with really bad bh. All I could think was how I just needed my water to break. I've heard that women feel sick before and during labor so for a second I really thought that was going to be it. I was ready...right up until the pain, then I thought I could wait on this a little bit, lol. But it's gonna happen at some time so might as well get ball rolling. I'm assuming everything I've been doing...bd, bouncing on the ball, cleaning, just trying to stay active in general...has helped with moving things along cause these contractions just keep getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## Christie2011

Happy Mother's Day all!

I had two really bad contractions last night. Both times were as I rolled over to get out of bed to pee. I had to wait for them to subside before I could get up. But nothing more and this morning my BHs have been calm.

Hoping to get another walk in today. I'm feeling so huge, I just want Leo to come out before he (or me) gets any bigger.

I hope those are signs things are getting started for you NoDoubt.


----------



## raelynn

Happy Mother's Day ladies! Sounds like we're all getting to that I'm so uncomfortable I'm ready for this to be over stage. Just a little bit longer!


----------



## Christie2011

Happy full term Rae!

I just made myself a 'labor inducing' pineapple, mango, orange juice smoothie. Then once my son wakes up we'll go for a walk. 

Oh and I've started leaking a little today. I'm hoping since my body has waited to so late in the game to start, that it's a sign.

www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/pineapples-to-induce-labor


----------



## NatalieBelle

Happy Mothers Day to all the mums and soon to be mums!


----------



## TwoRdue

Happy mother's day ladies.x

My sweet husband brought me a necklace with two links on it with letters O and D for the twins. So sweet even after how I have been.

TMI ALERT.. Had to got back to maternity Ward again yesterday as nothing still moving and it's been over a week, they tried everything with only little success and were going to keep me in for the night and try again in the morning, I said no I wanted to go home so sent me home with some stuff and still NOTHING lol.. I now have to go back but decided to wait tI'll my specialist appointment tomorrow as they want to give me a fleet enema witch I was told.would most likely put me into labour as it causes contractions. I'm not worried about going into labour now but I honestly just don't want one.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I don't know if I pulled a muscle doing a few squats or what. Right between my inner thigh and groin I am having a horrible cramp when I walk. I set off to start pacing the road so I could try to get LO lower. I ended up heading back to the house because I knew I would end up getting stuck waiting for someone to come find me cause it hurt so bad to walk! D:


----------



## Christie2011

Two - I really hope they can find you some relief soon. I wouldn't want an enema either, but it will be better than leaving you building up with toxins.

I took a 4 mile walk today. I thought about what would happen if I got stuck. But LO seems quite insistent on staying right where he is. I'm in pain right now though from all the chaffing. OWIE! I really hope I"m not waddling like a duck tomorrow at work like I"m doing around the house now.

I've tried half the things on this list so far and LO isn't going anywhere yet.
https://www.hisboyscanswim.com/2498/29-ways-to-induce-labor-at-home-naturally


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the list you have christie, squatting sounds like a good idea. 

Have any of you ladys watched what to expect when expecting? Its a funny movie and one of the ladys sums up pregnancy so wwll on it. I recommend watching it. It dies have some sad parts for a comedy though


----------



## Christie2011

I just watched it last night! I found myself a mixture between two of them and cried for JLo's character.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, hopefully things will get to moving, but if not I guess the enema is really the only way to go. And I'm sure seeing lo won't hurt either, lol.

Nat, ouchies about the muscle...or whatever it is going on. Maybe a rest from operation get Isaac out of there would be good. I know you're so ready at this point. Hopefully not much longer.

Christie I wish we had more say in the matter. Hubbs told me yesterday to hurry up and have this baby, lol. As if I have a choice of when he's gonna make his appearance.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm hoping the muscle cramp is a good thing though  But I agree, I have tried all of the exercising, I'm tuckered out so I'm just going to try relaxing. I slept an extra 3 hours after breakfast this morning and Isaac has been pretty restful as well. So I guess I should go with the flow haha


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt my oh trying to convince me to spend the next hour doing squats after I showed him christies list. Ha even without a baby in me I wouls struggle to do that.


----------



## No Doubt

I've waited this entire pregnancy for this. I'm going to get a pedicure! I know, not as exciting as I built it up to be, but I'm accustomed to getting pedicures and I've missed them. Just didn't want to cause the whole massage a nerve and go into labor thing, but now that I'm full term I'm going!


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats on full term status NoDoubt! I've been dying for a pedi, I just don't want to take my son, so I'd need a sitter. I might try to talk my sister into watching him this weekend for a bit. I desperately need one.

My upper back is sore today. I'm not quite sure how I slept last night, but for the first time I've had to use a pillow under my belly as I sleep this weekend. It's just gotten so heavy. Laying on my back actually hurts my insides now too.

I was just down in the cafeteria at work and the lady at the register said she was 3 weeks late with her LO. OMG I don't think I could take this for another 6 weeks! Another 2 and half maybe, but please oh please Leo come out soon so mommy can start feeling normal again!


----------



## almosthere

Nat that is exactly where I have been experiencing my horrible pain that makes me unable to stand at times! I did not pull anything there, just got lots of stretching pains according to my dr. BUT I did pull a muscle at work, I got up really quick forgetting I am not supposed to stand with the almost 10 month old baby in my arms, and I pulled or tore a muscle in my abdomen. Whenever I lift my leg it burns and hurts so bad-totally stinks!

I think it sounds like we are all ready to meet our LO's anyday now please!! hahaha


----------



## lilbabywalker

Is it bad that I don't think I've had any BH yet? Sometimes I'll get a little crampy feeling, but it's barely noticeable, and sometimes I get a strange throbbing pulse up my back that lasts for half a minute or so . . . but neither of them seem like a practice contraction. However, the last two times my midwife was belly mapping she said it felt like I was having a contraction because my belly was so tight! But they've been telling me I have a firm belly the whole time . . . I don't know. I hope my body is ready and not procrastinating on practicing these contractions! Maybe I just can't feel them?

Also, perhaps this is TMI, but I've been getting a thick, snot-like discharge the last several days (yellow to greenish-yellow). Is that the mucus plug?


----------



## No Doubt

I don't think it's weird that you haven't had any bh yet. Honestly I think you have and just haven't noticed them. They say every woman gets then, but some just don't notice them, especially with their first. And all those things you're feeling could be bh...maybe that's just how your body contracts. Not sure about the mucus plug...could be I guess, but it could also be your plug regenerating itself.


----------



## Christie2011

I have to be concentrating or looking for contractions to feel any BHs. And then I still have to verify by feeling all over my belly to make sure it's all tight/hard and not just one area.

Everything I read about the mucus plug says that it's stringy. Not sure if that helps or not as I'm convinced I won't notice when I lose it.


----------



## TwoRdue

Walker some woman dont have any or any signs of labour before they drop.

Cant wait to see how has baby next, not to long left for us all.

Woke up this morning and cant close my right hand due to rally bad swelling, it feels horrid and had high blood pressure yesterday but have my specalist appiiment today so will see if its anything to worry about.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My doctor said that a lot of babies come on full moons. The next one is on the 25th
When I was there today she said that I could go anytime now and now it is fine for me to go walking again and all the other stuff too. She is out of town this weekend, so I am hoping that I go next weekend :) Either then of my exact due date because that is dh's birthday


----------



## lilbabywalker

Watch us have a big influx on the 25th and 26th!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's what I think will happen :) She said that people's water will break during wind storms too.


----------



## No Doubt

Wow that interesting. Who knew?

So I was just standing at work talking to someone and holy bh batman! That thing hurt so bad and didn't to away until I sat down. I thought being active was supposed to make then go away. And I totally think it's a lie that they feel like menstrual cramps and only last 30-45 secs. Its feeling more like a stretch to the point of burning and is lasting for a few mins. At least that's what it feels like for me.

A lady at my job commented on how much Virtue has dropped over the weekend. She is right though, he really has. So I'm hoping its not too much longer now. Sitting on the balk as we speak.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm making an appt for today. I'm just nervous cause I'm feeling like he's not moving as much again. Then I checked yum on the Doppler and his hr was around 135/140 which for him its usually around 150. I know it's not low, but it's lower than normal. Plus after I dried off I had watery discharge running down my leg. I kept trying to wipe to see if it was still there but of course that's not the best idea on white toilet paper so I just gave up on that idea. So nerve wrecking.


----------



## Christie2011

Good luck NoDoubt. I hope everything is OK.

I have my regular appointment today. LO hasn't been moving around as much over here either so I hope to get some reassurance. I feel like I didn't get any sleep last night again. I hope the MW can tell me that the end is near. Though not sure how she'd know since I don't think she'll do an internal check today. I think I have to wait until next week.


----------



## almosthere

I am also worried about my LO's movement between last night and this morning...I have my appt tomorrow which also will prob not consist of an internal until next wednesday....just want to get this show moving already!!! =) GL at your appts ladies I am sure you lo's are a-okay!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

At my appointment yesterday my lo's heartbeat was at 140 and it is usually faster, but she said that is normal for it to slow down at this point. Good luck with your appointments ladies :)


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm feeling very anxious this morning and I don't know why . . .


----------



## No Doubt

So pissed right now! My doctor wouldn't even see me...they sent me straight to triage. I sat in there for two hours while they monitored him and me to see if I was having contractions...only had one. His hr was a bit low...probably cause I hadn't eaten or drank anything all freaking morning cause I was sitting in there, so they had to give me apple juice which helped. My waters didn't break. I did get to see my munchkin though and they said he has plenty of fluid in there. She also said it's normal for the movements to start changing around this time. She thinks the fluid, which to answer your question was very watery running down my leg, is just the normal thinning of the mucus at this point. But she said the non-stress test, which is them monitoring him without giving me contractions...which they did...and doing a cervical check to see if my waters broke...which they did...are things that would be done in the office in a situation like this. So if that's the case, then why did I spend my morning in triage!?!?!? Plus I kept trying to ask who the doctor was that was sending me to triage and why and she just kept talking over me and wouldn't answer me. I pay way too much money for that kind of service, especially when it's in regards to my health and the health of my baby. If I have to go to triage...fine, but you could at least evaluate me and save me the time and money it's going to cost before blindly sending me over there. So I could have went to my doctor and had the same things done, except the u/s, without all the extra. She told me to keep my appt on Friday which I will, but I'm totally raising hell when I get there!

OAN, she did say that I was 40% effaced. No dialation yet, but my cervix is soft and she said the bh I've been having are completely normal and the ones that help get things moving.


----------



## snowflakes120

Had my weekly appt today. They didn't do a check but they do start next week though. Said baby isn't going to be big based off my fundal heights - But doesn't surprise me because I am not a big person to begin with. Baby is head down still. Yeah!!! 

Had a super busy weekend with Hubby's family - they are all in town til Saturday. So we are doing alot with them. 

I notice baby doesn't move quite as much when he switches to a certain position. I have no clue where he goes but when I feel kicks on the right - I know I won't be feeling as much as when I feel them on the left for some reason. 

Also, I read in one of my books that the heartbeat starts to slow down a bit once we start getting closer and closer to our Due Dates. ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about having to go to triage and crappy service No Doubt! That sucks but sounds like everything is A-OK with baby which is the most important!!


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt, happy that lo is doing great.

Had my appointment yesterday and I was pretty much rushed in and out after waiting 1.5hours. I had questions I never got to ask and even at 37 weeks there not doing weekly appointment and I have to go back in two weeks with and have another growth scan. I hope lo is here before then. Bp was a little high but they didn't seem worried and urine was clear. Not much else really. Oh and I have to take micro enema twice a day... OH goodie so much fun. The price us woman pay for a baby.

My oh was in a really shit mood.yesterday after we left and kept nit picking at me till I snapped. He later said sorry he just wants baby here NOW. Really?? I'm sure I'm the pregnant one dealing with all the crap lol, it's cute until he starts pushing me harder to do all the different things to induce and when nothing happens he rolls his eyes. Lo still has plenty of time


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry the appt was crap and sorry hubbs nit picked you. Everyone wants all the babies here apparently, lol. Its getting to the point where I want him here just so I can stop worrying about on the inside. So many different sensations at this point I don't know what's what sometimes. Just please hurry up Virtue.


----------



## Christie2011

Sorry about your crappy experience at your apts ladies. Mine I think was the quickest yet on record. The MW was asking me questions as soon as she walked into the room and before she sat down. She measured fundal height and took LO heart rate and done.

My blood pressure keeps dropping. But it's now about at my normal rate. It has been high for me up until recently. Baby's heart rate was 130/140 which she said was good. I gained less than a pound this week. They will take a look at my cervix next week, if I want. They still haven't checked if baby is engaging, so I'm just hoping he is and I really hope he's considering coming out soon.


----------



## almosthere

Ladies-sorry for the annoyances at appts today! 

Mine is tomorrow-hope it goes well...my usual weekly ultrasound to check amniotic fluid and then a 30 minute wait until my follow up prenatal appt. I also need to go to the hospital Sunday to get my blood taken for something....is it bad I am not sure what it is for? I will ask tomorrow haha. 

My work threw me a surprise shower today I had NO idea and got so many wonderful gifts-lots of books and clothes-this baby has SO many clothes I think he may not get to wear them all ahhh!!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm either having a different sort of contractions or LO is doing some weird things. My belly has been pushing out and narrowing while getting hard now. It really doesn't feel any stronger, just weird that it's actually changing shape during a contraction now.


----------



## Christie2011

Almost - You'd be surprised at the number of wardrobe changes a little boy can require. Unless you've been around baby boys before. I know it took me 2 weeks and my sister another week before we weren't changing my son every time he wet his diaper. So if you got a lot of little clothes then he might just get through most of them.


----------



## almosthere

Yes I know they change lots but man its a lot of clothes!! And that sounds like BH's that I used to have christie-but mine stopped and now I just get hard tummy with my practice contractions. I feel like my stomach should point out still and don't get why it flip flopped to being more suddle and not painful at all anymore hmmm.


----------



## Christie2011

The calm before the storm? I feel pretty good today, likely because I actually got some sleep last night. I slept right through my usual 11pm pee break and only had to get up once to pee last night. No real pains today, my back isn't as sore has it has been. I'm wondering if this like the calm before the labor storm. I feel sort of zen right now.


----------



## No Doubt

I wish I felt Zen. I'm still over here telling him to hurry it along, lol. More and more I've been considering taking maybe a week before my due date off just to have some time with myself, but then I say what if I go longer then that will take more time away from me with Virtue. That's what really keeps me going...sigh. I would live to be off right now, but I just don't want to give up any of that time.


----------



## Christie2011

Nat - you have that baby yet? Or is he still being stubborn? He's due this weekend isn't he?


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'd love to be off right now too, but I want all the time I can have with Baby O or S after he arrives. So, I'm planning on working even past my due date as long as I can manage it (though today I just want to go home, take a nap, put my swollen ankles up, and relax my aching back).


----------



## TwoRdue

I Wiah I was working lol I am soooo bored after been put off work at 18 weeks.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Isaac Chase was born on the 14th at 10:20 a.m 8 lbs 1 once 19 inchs long! Birth story coming later & pictures. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay baby #2 is here! Happy born day Isaac! Congrats mom!


----------



## Christie2011

YAY! Congrats! The party is getting started LOs, time for you all to follow Isaac's lead and come out!


----------



## almosthere

lucky you nat, almost a full week early to meet your son! CONGRATS can't wait to hear your story!!!

AFM I had my US it was great-amniotic fluid was at a 9 so it went up from last week (8). I braved up and asked for a cervical check this week to see if there was anything going on down there and sadly.NADA....no dilation and he has yet to drop just as I thought.....but she said it doesnt really mean anything as some woman can dilate completely the day/night they go into labor and others its more of a gradual process.....excited for my son to come and trying to be patient but 38 weeks tomorrow and It is hard waiting any longer!!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

:happydance: The story!  

Went into labor Monday night at 10:00 p.m., Water broke at 2:00 and we headed to the hospital. Isaac was still posterior so I was having quite a bit of pain, we worked all morning trying to move him, I broke down and had one dose of pain medication but had it deluded. Was still a 3 cm and 50 effaced when I got to the hospital around 5 in the morning I advanced to 6cm 80% then to 8 cm 90 % once I got to 9 cm I started pushing to finish off the effacement. 5 hours of active labor, tons of positions, one dose of pain medication and a hot shower to sooth the pain. After delivery I got a couple stitches and got patosin in my IV due to excessive bleeding. A few hours later Bleeding had stopped and Isaac began nursing and has been doing great ever since  Very Very sore all over due to muscle tension and my down stairs but all in all a very beautiful successful vaginal delivery !! 
 



Attached Files:







408386_10201151617613253_1312323585_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilbabywalker

Lovely. Congratulations!!


----------



## raelynn

Adorable! Congrats Natalie!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay congrats nat ans what a gorgeous wee guy. Im so jealous and so cant wait to meet my lo


----------



## No Doubt

Aww how precious is he. And sounds like all in all the delivery wasn't too bad. So happy for you!


----------



## Christie2011

Glad to hear the delivery and labor went well over all Nat. He's a adorable!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Nat!!!!! :dance: Huge congratulations!! He's just gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

He is beautiful nat-congrats! glad you had a fairly good labor!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congratulations Nat !! He is a beautiful baby&#128522;


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Nat! He's so cute - love all his hair! Thanks for sharing his birth story - sounds like it was perfect! ;)

Good news - I was having contractions last night for about an hour and 15 min but didn't time them. They died down so at least I know my body is kinda preparing. :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay snowflake sounds like you maybe next to have your lo.. how exciting.

Well I am fed up, fed up with not been able (sorry tmi) to go properly still. The doc has me on, lactulose and fibre drink twice a day, movicol 4x a day and two micro enamas twice a day and they only time I get some type of movement is with the enama an its not a proper movement, im full and crampy and over this. I am waiting for the maternity doc to ring me back as I need something more done I cant go another 3 weeks without a proper movement (sorry again) I have not feeling of needing to go like everything has decided to stop moving and my biggest fear is that when lo decides to come out everything will follow so I want this sorted now..
Sorry again I needed to vent that out. Lol


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully that means things are moving along snow!

Two, sorry you still can't go. I would be nervous about that too. I am nervous about that, lol. I don't want to go poo during delivery...though it happens and is natural...still. I would be mortified. But like they say, probably gonna be the last things on your mind when the time comes.

I looked online for my results to my strep b test cause I hadn't heard anything and they were there. It's negative. I normally get an e-mail when my test results come through, but didn't. Either way, glad it's negative and I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## almosthere

Great news nodoubt! 

Sno-I am jealous-I want contractions!!! LOL I feel like i don't get BH's anymore so odd...wondering if I will get to meet my little prince next saturday, I just have this feeling hmm!!! =)


----------



## NatalieBelle

Thank you ladies, he is absolutely perfect!  Can't wait to see all of you soon expected bundles !!! :D


----------



## Christie2011

Not sure I'm going to be able to do any more walking in an attempt to get my cervix to ripen. My sister and I went to a festival tonight and my lower legs, ankles and feet swelled right up.

Two - how frustrating. I hope they can figure something out for you soon.

I'm just waiting around for some real contractions, though not expecting anything too soon, just wishful thinking.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I had false labor contractions for about forty minutes today. I walked around the yard and took a bath and they went away. Dh must have been freaked out by it because he topped of the gas in our vehicles, cleaned and made dinner lol. 

Two - have you tried prunes or prune juice? Are you drinking enough water? That's weird that you are so plugged up. It sounds super uncomfortable.

Christie - I have been getting more keg swelling too. My feet look red and veiny.

No doubt - my strep b was negative too. That's a relief that we won't have to worry about that.

Dh and I went to a breast feeding class at the hospital. There really is a lot more to it than I thought. So, is everyone pretty much ready for baby now? I got a bunch more diapers and wipes from my husbands family on Mother's Day so I think I'm as ready as I will ever be. I wonder who is going to go next? This is so exciting:)


----------



## raelynn

Christie - My feet have been swelling like crazy too! I spent hours in the nursery today putting up finishing touches and organizing. By the time I was done, my feet looked like balloons. They still haven't gone back down to normal yet but I blame that on the heat.

I had my weekly appointment today with my bi-weekly bio scan. Our little girl is very stubborn. She refused to move today and napped through the whole scan. They had me try coughing, walking, and wiggling my belly around but she barely did enough movements for them to measure so I had to do the non-stress test again. Everything was fine as usual and she was extremely active the rest of the day. 2 centimeters dilated today and 50% effaced - slow progress but we're still moving in the right direction!


----------



## No Doubt

I wonder who will go next too! I'm not opposed to it being me, lol. My feet were swollen yesterday, but the only time they swell is when it's warmer like yesterday and it was humid. I expect the same today, but luckily its not too bad during the day when I'm inside. As soon as I step outside to come home though they get puffy. Its over by the time I actually get home, lol...big ol' puff balls.

I don't know about the walking either. I've been saying I'm gonna go and actually wanted to yesterday but Knubia was so hot when I got home and I didn't want her to overheat. Then I thought about myself and the heat and that was a no go. Maybe the weekends in the mornings if it's cool out. I don't want to walk around with swollen feet all day though.

This water retention sucks though. I feel like one day in one weight then the next I've gained 5lbs. Not to mention I've become bloated lately. I'm not constipated bit sometimes going is a little hard, but I still go 2 or 3 times a day...weird.

I wish these contractions would kick in and actually stick around for all of us. I'm so ready to get this show on the road. Everytime I get a contraction ok hoping it will keep going. Tonight it lasted a bit but then if stopped...boo.

I called the hubbs to see about him picking me up at work and he and all his staff thought this was it. When it wasn't he just said false alarm and everyone was disappointed, lol. I'm hoping I either do in the middle of the night or while I'm at work and can avoid traffic either way seeing how no ones on the road in the middle of the night and the hospital is right up the street from my job. I've been thinking about carrying a change of clothes with me just in case my water does break at work.


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - They asked me at work what the plan was if I go into labor there. They were sweet and offered to drive me home but I live really close to work and my husband works from home so I figure I'll just call him and have him pick me up if that happens.

Tonight is put everything together night hopefully. We still have a few things that need to be assembled, like the glider, and they're all sitting in boxes in the middle of our living room. I'm hoping we can get that done this weekend and then it might actually feel like we're a little prepared.


----------



## No Doubt

People asked me the same thing and I said I guess it would be a short trip to the hospital, lol. I'd probably go home first though if my water hadn't broken. I'll labor at home as long as possible then go in once its time.

Speaking of, even though my docs keep telling me to come in at 5-1-1 the lady in triage said not to since I'm planning on a natural birth. She said they obviously like to monitor everything which means I'll be hooked up to stuff and obviously a bit restricted by it all. So she said labor at home as much as possible...eat, shower, rest, whatever. She said to come in a bit later when I'm almost at the point of feeling like I have to bear down and push. That would be ideal for me as I don't want to be there forever.


----------



## almosthere

Miss A-yes, this is SO exciting! Glad you got more stuff on mothers day. A students mom at my work gave me a big box of diapers and another mom gave me a giftcard to babies r us which i will probably also use on diapers. I had braxton hicks contraction yesterday finally, hadn't had a solid one that stuck out for a while, and more gas cramps and stomach aches and diahreah I hope this little guy is comming soooon! =)


----------



## Christie2011

Almost - I've read diarrhea is a good sign of pending labor. Fingers crossed that your LO is getting ready to meet you.

MissA - That's so cute about your DH's nervous energy.

Well Leo has officially gotten too big for work. The only clean maternity shirt I had for work today is a bit short. I'll be constantly pulling it down today. Which means I only have 4 maternity shirts appropriate for work now. So Leo if your listening you have to come out before next Friday because mommy doesn't have enough clothes to wear!


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha Chrisite. I feel ya. Baby Boy has gotten too big for PJ's. Last night, I had wear a pair of hubby's boxers and one of his T-Shirts for the 1st time. No more cute shorts and tank tops for me. :(

Almost - Sounds like some good progress going on over there.

MissA - Awe. Hubby sounds super cute doing all the stuff around the house for you!

No Doubt - It's been so warm here too that my feet are swelling too. Little sausage feets!

Two - I like Miss A's advice. Try the prunes and prune juice. These are some things that work for me: Dried apricots. Apple Juice. Lots of grapes or cherries too. Lots of fresh fruit and veggies. And drink lots of water! I'm backed up too but not as bad. I go only every other day to every 2 days. I am even on a high fiber diet where I use a high fiber Cereal, a fiber bar and extra fiber bread. I get >25g of Fiber every day but have been on this for over 3 years bc I have always had "bathroom" issues. 

Rae - Hope you were able to get all the last finishing nursery items all done last night!

I didn't have anything exciting happen last night. Oh well. So excited for them to check on Tuesday although I wouldn't be surprised if I am still Nada!! It will at least give me an idea of anything is going on. My mom has plane tickets booked to come down next Saturday the 25th - so I have to tell her to come or to cancel the tickets. I guess this will give us an idea on what to do.


----------



## No Doubt

If you don't like prunes, plums and plum juice is a different option. Does the same thing.


----------



## GettingBroody

Sounds like ye're all making good progress girls!! :thumbup:

For those of you who are worried about "going" during delivery I can honestly tell ye that I wouldn't even have noticed if I did!! (And maybe I did, who knows!! :haha:) Believe me, any sense of embarassment vanishes once everything starts!

One thing I was not prepared at all for was the night sweats afterwards! Woke up absolutely drenched every night & went on for weeks!! That was obviously in the section of the pregnancy book that I didn't get to!!! :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Never would have thought of that...or even thought that it was a possibility. I haven't heard anyone tell me anything about that.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies :hugs: I am on all of that as well as 3 apples a day 12 glasses of water and that don't include the 3 I drink at night I'm constantly peeing and drinking lol. The doc I talked to yesterday thinks baby has given me an obstruction of the bowels and said to try a couple.of things today and if that does not work then I will have to go back to the ward. I find all this embarrassing :blush: but what can I do:shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Nothing you really can do hun. Sucks, but hopefully if you do have to go back to the ward, they will be able to do something about it then.

Newest update for me. I went to my regular appt today and he did a check for me. He said he didn't feel much of cervix there. He said 50-60% effaced at this point which is up from 40% just a few days ago. So I'm hoping this means things are going to progress quickly. Definitely going walking tomorrow morning and Sunday morning before it gets hot and gonna continue on the ball and with bd as often as I can. He said I'm still not dialated any but is hoping the dilation begins soon. Come on Virtue...mama is so ready!


----------



## lilbabywalker

My feet and ankles have definitely been turning into puffballs the past couple days!

My plan for if I go into labor at work is to call my husband (who also works downtown) to come and meet me and then walk with me to the car - I figured I'd rather walk with him at that point then wait for him to pick me up. Then, we'll go home and I'll labor there till I'm ready to go to the hospital. If he doesn't pick up, I call again. Then text. Then call his work phone. Then start calling his coworkers. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Haha walker that's definitely the route I'm taking if hubbs doesn't answer his phone!


----------



## TwoRdue

My belly has dropped today :happydance::happydance: and been getting period like cramps and has one painful bh in the night.
Come on baby :baby:


----------



## almosthere

yay two!!! Sounds like what I have been experiencing for the past 3 days if I count today, come on babys!!!! =)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for progress two!
Can't wait for these babies to get here. Hubbs thinks Virtue will be here by next weeks cause I'm thinning so fast. I hope he's right. He asked the doctor what he though about him coming soon and the doc said possibly, you never know. I hope so. I hope I dilate as quickly as I thin out...quicker even, lol. Bout to go for a walk before it starts warming up.


----------



## Christie2011

Two - keeping my fingers crossed for you that your LO is starting his arrival effort.

I was up more than usual last night to pee. I'm also sore this morning (back, belly, etc), making me wonder if I slept through some strong BHs or if I just slept hard last night.

I took my 38 week bump pic and you can definitely see that Leo has dropped in the last 4 weeks. I can't believe he's gotten so much bigger in the last 4 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







34-38 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## almosthere

nodoubt & christie-sounds like things are starting to move for you both too! christie-you def. dropped I would say!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I said the same thing Christie. I can't believe how much bigger Virtue's gotten either...and how heavy. Sometimes I wonder if he's dropping because he's heavy, lol.

I sure hope things keep moving along Almost. I want to meet my little man. There is a girl at my job whose pregnant...a few day behind me...with her second and she's so relaxed about it. I wonder if this is because it's her second so she's been here already. I feel so anxious. I can't wait for him to get here. I mean, I'm waiting cause I don't have a choice, but I just keep wondering when it's officially gonna happen...when am I gonna have solid consistent contractions and actually end up in labor and delivery?!?!?

My walk this morning was so nice. It was only about 60 degrees and Knubia and I enjoyed ourselves. Luckily my belly wasn't hurting like it was the last time either. We'll get up and do it again tomorrow. There was this one spot though where there was a little bit of a hill and I thought I was gonna suffocate half way through it, lol, but other than that it was good.

Gonna clear out the foyer by the kitchen today...that's where all the stuff we won't need right away is currently...the gates, feeding stuff and baby bullet items, as well as the high chair and swing. I think I'll leave the swing out though, that can be used fairly soon...right? And I'll clear off the table which is where all the new items we've gotten from people is...it just doesn't stop, lol. And then sweep and mop the floor and wipe down the counter tops. Just have to stay busy in the hopes of continuing to move things along. If I have anything to say about it, hubbs will be right and we'll be holding Virtue next weekend!


----------



## almosthere

sounds good nodoubt! I am in a cleaning mood too...nesting nesting nesting! ;)


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - You can definitely use the swing early on. If you have one that is fairly portable or a bouncer seat I've heard they're great to stick in the bathroom when you need to shower so you can keep an eye on baby. Also in the kitchen when you're cooking.

I've got the heavy feeling too. I always joke with hubby that he needs to carry her for a while because she's too heavy. When I walk for a long time too it feels like her head is right between my legs. Really uncomfortable but that makes sense because she's so low now. When they did my first cervix check 2 weeks ago they said they could feel her head right there so she's definitely getting ready! 

Sounds like nesting is going around! Hubby installed the carseat yesterday and put together the glider, pack and play, and stroller. I'm working on the co-sleeper today and washing all the bedding and clothes we'll need early on. All this baby stuff is getting me really excited!


----------



## Christie2011

Anyone else having fewer BHs? I'm concerned because they've either stopped or have decreased strength significantly. If they have then I'm assuming no progress is being made and I hope that doesn't mean LO plans on being late.


----------



## No Doubt

No still getting them...still mostly at night.

I think pancakes make Virtue sleepy. I had some this morning and he was out like a light for a few hours, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Just mowed the front lawn and part of the back. I think if anything is going to bring on labor then all that manual work would. At least it's brought back some BHs.

I've read that fewer BH can mean I'm staying better hydrated. I guess that's a good thing, but I'll have to ask about that at my apt this week.

My sister finally noticed Leo dropped. I guess it might be hard for her to see since she sees me almost everyday.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, I think the manual work will help too. That's why I keep trying to stay active. I've even been carrying stuff up the stairs to put away as long as it's not too too heavy. Hubbs keeps trying to do stuff but I won't let him, lol. And its true about better hydration. The doc in triage said I'm probably having more bh at night cause I'm obviously not drinking as much cause I'm sleeping. My regular ob said to stay hydrated as being dehydrated can cause preterm labor.


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies. I'm up...and still pregnant, lol. 38 weeks today and still trying to will this labor into existence. Come on Virtue. Hopefully this week is it. I spent a good bit of yesterday telling Virtue it was ok to come out and that it was time. I think he's completely run out of room. He's not moving as much or as hard as he used to. Hopefully that's good too and it means he'll be on his way. I keep checking him on the Doppler to be sure though, just in case.


----------



## TwoRdue

Morning no doubt and happy 38 weeks.x

I was worried with lack of movement, he was still moving just not.as much so I mentioned it to the midwife and she said about this time baby's will move less to conserve there energy for birth and as long as there is still movement not to be to worried.. So now all out babies just need to come out.


----------



## raelynn

Morning ladies. I'm the same with movement - though she still moves a lot right before bed and as soon as I wake up. But, the last few monitoring ultrasounds I've had they couldn't get her to move enough to measure so I've had to do the non stress tests. Everything is always fine she just doesn't feel like moving around as much anymore.

Hopefully this means our little ones will be here soon! I just have some of her clothes and blankets and such left to wash and then we're ready.


----------



## GettingBroody

All going well we might be going home on Wednesday!!! :dance: Keep your fingers and toes crossed ladies!! :D


----------



## lilbabywalker

Why is everyone hoping to go into labor before 40 weeks haha? I mean, I understand we're tired, but all the studies show that babies do so much better if they are are least 39 weeks (and 40 is even better). I'm just letting my little guy make the decision and not doing anything to speed him along.

As for me, (maybe TMI again), I've had diarrhea the past two nights, and I think he's dropped a bit. Getting ready?


----------



## almosthere

very thrilled to hear the great news getting...GL!!!!

afm just excited to get to my next dr's apt (wed) because it very well could be my last....roll on weekend....I am feeling lucky with saturday still!! LOL


----------



## Christie2011

How exciting broody! Good luck.

I am S-O-R-E from mowing the lawn yesterday and I didn't even get to it all. Somehow I need to get the rest done today, or at least a good chunk more of the backyard.


----------



## No Doubt

Yay broody! Hope everything goes well and your munchkin can come home soon!

Walker I think at this point for me, I am uncomfortable...all the time. But I'm also feeling really anxious about his movements and the fact that I was recently really stressed which I know isn't good for him. I feel like its getting to the point where I'm worrying about him so much while he's on the inside that I would feel better if he was in my arms. I worry about sleeping positions, too much pressure here or there, etc. And I don't know why, but I keep worrying he'll release his bowels and I won't know and something will go wrong. OCD is not the best for a pregnant woman, lol. And of course I'm excited to meet him.

Now today I'm not feeling hot...just feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Christie2011

Forgot to mention that I think I might have pulled or torn something in my belly yesterday (or Leo poked me really good). I get this stabbing pain now in one spot. 

I also could not fall asleep last night. I think it took me at least an hour after I went to bed. And that was an hour later than my usual bed time. It didn't help that that's when Leo decided to be really active. I was just so uncomfy and anxious.

My mom is paranoid that I'm going to forget to call her when I go into labor. She keeps reminding me and my sister to make sure someone lets them know. Really mom? How many people does she think I have on my must call ASAP list?


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've been seeing clear-yellowish kinds of clots on my toilet paper for maybe the past week. On my walk to work this morning I felt some warm discharge (like when you start to bleed on your period). When I checked in the bathroom, my underwear was a little wetter than usual, and when I wiped, there was a reddish brown clot. Mucus plug, anyone? Looked just like pictures i've seen. Wonder how much longer . . .


----------



## snowflakes120

lilbabywalker said:


> Why is everyone hoping to go into labor before 40 weeks haha? I mean, I understand we're tired, but all the studies show that babies do so much better if they are are least 39 weeks (and 40 is even better). I'm just letting my little guy make the decision and not doing anything to speed him along.
> 
> As for me, (maybe TMI again), I've had diarrhea the past two nights, and I think he's dropped a bit. Getting ready?

I've been wondering the same thing - I thought I was the only one on here waiting it out patiently.... I don't want to go into labor this soon - they gave us a huge packet at the one class about how much better it is for baby to come on time and not early. I want him to be as close to 40 weeks as possible or even a little late if that is what he needs. I know he has to come out eventually and he will when he's ready. Sure, I'm super super uncomfortable and haven't had a halfway decent nights sleep since January but it's for a good thing and I'll just work around his schedule. ;)

Broody - I am so excited for you to hopefully bring Fia home! Such a strong little girl you got there!! :happydance:


----------



## lilbabywalker

So, after the obvious mucus plug loss this morning, my wipes the next two times have had streaky red mucus-y discharge. Looks just like what they call the "bloody show," which means he might get here in a day or two! Eep! I called my midwife just to verify and she said as long as it's with mucus and not like period blood, and as long as he continues to move normally, it's perfectly fine and they'll check me at my appointment on Wednesday . . . if I haven't have a baby by then, of course! Trying to keep calm and eat healthfully and drink lots of water in case he's getting ready to come this week . . .


----------



## TwoRdue

We have been expecting this little guy to arrive every day since 24 weeks and has just made this pregnancy feel just that much longer and now I can't even butter my own toast, I am ready to have this guy arrive now if he wanted and I know he will be just fine. The doc said that there is know prob with him arriving now but I think he is stubborn like his mum and dad and will go over due lol.

That is great news broody you must be so excited to finally get your lo home.


----------



## raelynn

I'm the same, not trying to rush baby but we're ready for her whenever she decided to show. I'd actually like her to come sometime after Memorial Day. Any holidays that happen during maternity leave I don't get back so I want that extra day off :) Plus, my grandfather's memorial service will be this weekend so I'm really hoping I can be there and she doesn't decide to pop out then. I'm definitely hot, swollen, and uncomfortable all the time though so I think that adds to the readiness factor. And, of course, I'm excited to meet her!


----------



## No Doubt

Two, your little guy has really proven everyone wrong, lol. I would be going crazy right now if I were you...thinking he was coming everyday for 14 weeks, lol. This is a precursor as to how he will be in life...holding out until he gets his way, lol.

Rae hopefully your little woman will hold out. We took guesses at my job when I would come due and I said memorial day. We were planning on cooking out and inviting another couple whose pregnant down the street over. Would really suck if I went into labor that day and had to send them home, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

It confuses me as there really is nothing holding him in there and they said with him he down it should put more preasure for him to just pop out :shrug:
I would have to laugh if I am the last to have lo or have to be induced.

Walker looks like you could have lo any day now. How very exciting :happydance: I love reading birth storys and seeing everyones los


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yeah, I'm wondering if he really may come within a day or two! I've had cramping in my lower back and abdomen most of the day . . .


----------



## NatalieBelle

Sorry I haven't been on lately to watch everyones progress! LO has been keeping me super busy D: With how much he eats and how many diapers he has I don't think I would be sane if I weren't breast feeding. I've been so tired just from having to keep up with his schedule that warming a bottle would just make me go nuts haha. But he is doing awesome. 

Walker- Wooo wooo!! Hopefully your LO comes soon! I know the day I went into labor I wasn't expecting it at all, and my back popped for the first time in months. It felt amazing, then late that night contractions came in heavy. Hopefully you have a long early labor so that active labor goes quicker!! It sounds like misery but I for one can say that I was extremely thankful that I had a long early and a 5 hour active despite the pain. It defiantly made the pushing span shorter. 

TwoRdue- Glad to hear your LO proved everyone wrong! Hopefully he decides to come out on his own though with out induction  Seems like he got real comfy. 

the day I went into labor, I was in town constantly walking around. I got home made super spicy enchiladas, did some squats and bounced on my ball. So I think one of those things made things start moving along.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Oh and DH also scared me before we went to town and almost made me fall down the stairs because he thought it would be funny to act like he was throwing a spider on me. . . So if scary movies really get you, might try scaring the baby out of yourself  hah


----------



## almosthere

Two-you have a got a good little fighter in there-sorry it made your pregnancy drag on more, but I am happy for you and your little one since its best for baby to stay in belly for long as possible!!

Walker-sooo exciting, I am jealous-i want to lose my mucus plug already!!! LOL

I had cramps all day but they stopped after late afternoon-kind of like diareah poop cramps but no poops lol


----------



## Christie2011

My mom is starting to put pressure on me to get Leo out in May. She apparently can't wait until June. I keep trying to tell her that he'll get here when he gets here, but she's starting to be unreasonable.

I did some more mowing last night and have my apt today. Going to see if we have started any progress yet. I'm guessing no dilation yet, my sister is thinking 2.5 cm. I guess we just have to wait and see.

Nat your LO is so adorable, I totally get what you mean about being glad you don't have to warm up a bottle every time. When my son was born, poor thing got room temp bottles because I was staying at my parents and did not feel like trudging down the stairs every 2-3 hours at night to warm up a bottle.

I wonder if we'll have an influx of babies soon, or if all the LOs will drag out their arrivals.


----------



## almosthere

woke up with such a painful charlie-horse---I will not miss those! Also haven't been gaining weight lately.....I hope my LO is growing...has anyone elses weight gain kind of stayed consistent for a few weeks now? hmmm


----------



## No Doubt

My preg tracker says the weight gain is basically done and our weight should remain pretty stable from here on out. So I think you're fine. Thank goodness cause I don't want to put on anymore weight. I don't know where it would go as I don't think my belly can get any bigger. Not that I want it to.

Christie hopefully there is some kind of progress for you. I would think there would be. The triage doc said that women usually thin out a bit first then begin to dilate, so I would assume at least some effacement for you.

I have my appt this afternoon. Not expecting him to check me as I was just there Friday. Would be nice if he did and there was more progress, but I'm fine with it if he doesn't. Last time wasn't that comfortable.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just got back from my appt and I am NADA! Not dialated (cervix still closed he said) and effacement is "nothing to write home about" (whatever that means!). Looks like I am going to get my wish of baby boy staying in to cook a bit longer! ;) They did do a super duper like literally 5 sec ultrasound and baby is def head down. So at least that is good. I just got his butt all up in my right rib cage! 

I am still gaining weight. Wish I would stop because I'm just a tick under 30 pds which is where I wanted to be and not go over but it looks like I prolly will esp. since I am guessing I am going to go late. 

Single digits to due date today although I am sure I am going to go over and be in for the long haul!!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm still here! Body getting ready, but how soon is anyone's guess . . .


----------



## No Doubt

Snow, glad the appt went well. Hopefully he won't over cook too much it you do go past your due date. I lobe the expressions doctors use...nothing to write home about...thanks, lol.

Walker how are you feeling? Any contractions or anything?

My back has been hurting me lately, lower back...just real achy which I know is to be expected, just I didn't expect it, lol. I figured I'd gone the while time without dealing with that so it wouldn't start now...wrong. It really hurts when I have bh though.

On a completely different note, what does everyone plan on eating as soon as they are no longer pregnant? I want some tune and a sandwich, lol. I love sandwich old cut sandwiches and really want one right now.


----------



## therealdalia

I'm not part of this group and actually due in November but I peeked in here to say hello! You all are in the home stretch and some of your are probably enjoying your babies already....congratulations! You're almost there!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've been getting some cramping and aching off and on all day around my lower back and abdomen, but nothing I would call a contraction. Still leaking enough clear-pink fluid to make even my pants get a wet spot (I need to get a pad) . . . I see the midwife around 10:00am tomorrow and it can't come soon enough! Baby is still moving well and I'm not having menstrual-like bleeding, so it's nothing to be concerned about. Plus, it doesn't seem like amniotic fluid, as it's kind of slimy with a pinkish tint.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt I have already given oh my order of terkish kebab and a mcflurry from mcdonalds and breakfast when I get home will be a runny poached egg with camenbert cheese and I am looking forward to cold cut meat sammys.. Cant wait for the day im able to have a nice glass of wine to but that will be a while away.

After a couple of days of nothing i got up this morning with the strongest low lying cramps I have had since my period.. baby has decided to pop back but have been told that he may not fully engage until labour

Snow - you could still go into labour at anytime, some woman have been checked with nada sign there lo was coming and then gone into labour that night.. not to long till due date


----------



## lilbabywalker

I've been eating poached eggs all pregnancy - I just made sure to get the pasteurized ones! :)


----------



## TwoRdue

We dont get pasteurized here :(


----------



## lilbabywalker

Sad!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Back from my appointment.
3cm now and I've had some bloody show. She is measuring 38 weeks 4 days and is 7lbs 11oz. 
I'm getting so nervous about it all. I have been still staying off my feet as much as I can I'm happy to keep her inside with me :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## No Doubt

What a great picture missA!

Things are getting close for us all! I still don't feel one way or another about any specific day. I feel like Virtue is totally gonna take me surprise.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I had really been feeling June 2nd (even though I'm due on May 27th), but after the last two days I'm wondering if it'll be May 22nd or 23rd!


----------



## No Doubt

My appt went fine...same as usual. No internal check today which is fine. I've been having a lot of pressure and cramps today though so who knows. Honestly its so hot right now all I want to do is relax and not move. And the tv in the office was on the fritz and they were backed up so I had to sit there for 45 mins watching the history channel and how Nostradamus predicted the end of the world and we're on the brink as almost all of his predictions have come true so I need to go get and underground bunker. Yeah...I'll get right on that.


----------



## Christie2011

My appointment was shorter than ever. I didn't think that was possible. I'm really not liking this practice, I feel like it's all assembly line in there. I wonder if they have to see so many of us in x amount of time.

Anyway, no internal check for me. Which is fine, it's not like telling me how much I am or am not dilated is going to tell me how close I am to labor. The MW I saw today seems to think Leo is only 6.5 lbs right now and will be at most 8lbs if I go full term. I'm pretty sure she was pulling those numbers out of thin air though. But maybe at least that means he'll be long and lean. She seemed to think her hands were a better determinate than the sonogram I had 2 weeks ago.


----------



## almosthere

yes sno-yay for single digi countdown woohoo!

afm no progress was made here...no bloodyshow, no cramping...aside from the charlie horse in my leg.....glad to hear others are having lots of progress!

I have been dying for all deli meats so I want a platter to myself of roast beef TURKEY and ham sandwitches YUM lol


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt I dont even think a bunker would be any good if that was the case.. there is know escaping lol

Was about to head off for a walk until I got the worse belt of nausea and tiredness so I think I may just stay in today. I feel like I need to be sick to feel better but its just not happening :(

Christie at 35 weeks baby measured 5lbs and was told to expect a 7lbs baby and that was from scan so im surprised at the numbers she has given you for full term as that is a big jump in a short amount of time.


----------



## Christie2011

As much as I would like to believe he won't be bigger than 8lbs, I felt like she was just giving me a canned response. I didn't feel like she was really present with me.

Oh and I'm dying for a glass of wine. I'm a vegetarian, so I really didn't have to give up much. A pizza with some Feta cheese would be yummy too, but mostly it's the wine :) I also stayed away from tofu and as much soy as I could because I read it could stunt the growth of baby boy parts since soy has an estrogen like quality to it. Not sure if it's true or not, but .....So some tasty tofu would be nice too.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I think tofu is fine, it's the more processed soy, like in textured protein, you need to worry about (I might be wrong). I'm also a vegetarian, so I didn't have to give up much, and it was easy to find pasteurized eggs and soft cheeses when I wanted them. I _am_ looking forward to not looking up every herbal tea ingredient known to man!


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I'm a little surprised at the number she's giving you too. I hate when places font do what their supposed to, or how their supposed...especially doctors offices.

I told the nurse today that after last week if I wasn't so far along in my pregnancy I would be at another office. We talked and it was basically confirmed that I was lied to. At least she explained why I had to go to triage which was fine...that was all I wanted in the first place so I wasn't freaking our thinking something was wrong. She was there when I called. And she agreed they could have at least explained it to me. I get pissed about that kind of stuff. And I knew the person on the phone was lying to me. Anywho...no here in going back.

I could really go for a glass of wine too, but that will have to wait at least until I start pumping and can store up enough. I saw in babies r us where they have these test sticks to test your breast milk to see if there is alcohol on it. They have everything these days.


----------



## raelynn

I heard that weight gain tampers off at the end and you might even start losing a little.

No Doubt - I'm with you on the heat. I can't stand it! I don't know how people get through being pregnant in the midst of summer since this is just the start of it and I'm so puffy, swollen, and sweaty all day now. Very uncomfortable!

Christie - I'm also surprised at those numbers. I thought I heard that baby is gaining about a half pound a week now (if that). I'm hoping for 7 something. I was a small baby (6 lbs 3 oz) so hopefully she will be too!

As for cravings, I just can't wait to be able to eat things with sugar and not have to worry about it! I'm tired of tracking every little thing I eat because of this GD. It seems to have regulated lately so hopefully that is a good sign that I'll be free and clear after delivery!


----------



## No Doubt

I heard the same thing about losing weight towards the end. I'm perfectly fine with a little jump start, lol. I was reading up and they said on average women will lose 12lbs with delivery and then ah extra 4-6 in the following week. I guess everything else you're on your own, lol.


----------



## almosthere

that sounds good to me! quick weight loss here we come!! =)


----------



## almosthere

oh apt. today-will be getting another cervical check I hope I have some kind of progress going on!!! =)


----------



## Christie2011

Well I'm still gaining weight :blush:. I'm actually surprised the MW didn't say something about the weight I gained over the last week. I'm blaming it on the swelling from the heat though. There's no way with all the yard work I did this weekend that I gained that much just by eating.

I am looking forward to the initial weight loss though. I'm still hoping things go well enough for me to do my 5k at the end of June. I need to find myself a reasonably priced double jogging stroller so I can get out there and start running again. Though I know that won't happen for a few weeks, I still can't wait to get back into a routine.


----------



## No Doubt

The other girl at my job that was due 3 days after me had her baby early this morning. She went 2.5 weeks early with her first as well so I expected this. I guessed she would go yesterday, so I was close. I've been one day off with her and the other girl that went last month. I guessed Monday for myself, so we'll see what happens. People said I would probably be late though just cause I want him here so bad, lol. I told Virtue not to listen to those people, lol.

I know what you mean about getting back into routine. I so want to do my zumba and turbo fire. I thought about trying to do it the other day, but just really don't think I can modify it enough to where it will be ok cause its so fast paced.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I feel like I read somewhere that most people aren't cleared for exercise until 6 weeks postpartum. Is this true?

I see my midwife in a couple hours, and I'll have my first check! Excited! I also want to hear his little heartbeat (he's been a little more chill the last couple days), and maybe double check that I'm not leaking fluid, even though I'm fairly certain I'm not.


----------



## Christie2011

I think the 6 weeks is a generalization and for normal to heavy exercise. That's usually how long it takes to stop bleeding I think. I'm hoping to at least walk the 5k, since I've done this particular 5k since 2008 with my sister. And it's an all womens race and lots of the girls push strollers or even wheelchairs. It's a great feel good 5k.

Good luck with apts today, I hope there is progress for you all. I think Leo has dropped again, from my perspective he seems much lower today.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Sounds fun!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies soooo here's the deal! I have high blood pressure, amniotic fluid dropped to a 6 whereas last week it was a 9, so almost at the low point, and I was told no more work for me. I worked as much as I could and I am relevied to be able to relax before baby comes now, but also a bit sad as I never got to say an official goodbye to my class (which was bound to happen anyway). I go in friday for another ultrasound and non-stress test and if fluid level is lower or still have high blood pressure I may be induced. It is exciting but also scarey! I wish he could just come on his own, and that could still happen, but I just want him to be okay and healthy. I'm freaking out-this all feels so real now....so nervous about labor eeek


----------



## raelynn

Wow Almost a lot going on for you! My BP has been high lately too but no talk of induction so far. I've had monitoring twice a week though so maybe that is why. That is sad you didn't get to say goodbye to your class but at least you get to rest! I'm wondering if my doc will say that soon since my feet and legs have been swollen and they have me paying attention for the warning signs for preeclampsia. Hopefully your little one is all good and will be happy with whatever day he comes out!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww almost, sorry you couldn't say goodbye, but at least you can relax for a bit. Hopefully your lo will decide to come on how own, but if not you're far enough along for him to come out perfect! Hopefully your fluids will go back up in between now and your next appt.


----------



## TwoRdue

Not to long then almost, it sure is very scary to know when lo will be here, I like the fact that it could happen anytime but just dont know when so by the time it starts its all on and no time to think...
I said to my oh last night that its just dawned on me that any day now there will be a baby in our house to look after OMG I started to freak out too.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-I still can't believe I am done with work and now just waiting for my miracle baby to come see me. It has been a long journey from ttc, ivf, to almost labor time...excited but nervous to see what friday will bring! Induction or waiting til monday for my next appt...hmmm

I hope you all had a less eventful day than mine-I totally did not expect to get the news I got today, that's for sure!


----------



## almosthere

Two-I just saw your post after I posted, lol. YES I started to get all red and hot in the face and tear up and my dr. was so supportive which was great. The one thing that stinks is she is away Sat-Monday for labor day weekend which I did not know about until today....UGH!


----------



## Christie2011

That's a lot to take in in one apt Almost. It sounds like maybe your LO is ready though. Hopefully he comes on his own and you can avoid the stress of induction.

We are getting a full moon in a couple days so anything can happen! I think I may get my labor contractions in my back, though most of my BHs have been in my belly. I've been having some bad back pain but it hasn't been associated with any belly tightening. Could be just back pain, but I'll have to watch and make sure it doesn't become rhythmic.


----------



## almosthere

Exciting christie-lets hope it is labor!


----------



## raelynn

Glad I'm not the only one a little freaked out knowing that baby could be here any day now. I can't wait to meet her but knowing that everything is going to change in an instant is a little frightening. 

I've also been having back pain for the last couple days but it is all in my upper back so not labor related. I think maybe I've been sleeping weird or something. Or maybe it is from all the waddling and carrying around the extra weight of the baby.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm actually not freaked out about things changing. I know they will, but it doesn't bother me. I think it's just because I'm so ready all I'm thinking about is "get here". But I'm sure once he gets here and I get a taste of the change I will freak. But that's just how I am, I always freak after the fact.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm not freaked out about him being here, but I keep worrying about all the what ifs that can happen during labor. Since I live alone and have to wait for my sister to either get to my house, or meet me at the hospital so she can watch my son, I'm nervous about not making it to the hospital in time. If I'm in too much pain to drive myself and meet her there, then it'll take me probably an hour to get there after I call in and they tell me to come in.

I'm also worried that I won't know I'm in labor. Since the rest of the pregnancy has been so easy for me, I wonder if I'll actually get all the cramping. I just hope I notice the contractions because I don't feel like I really notice the BHs.

Then of course all the complications that can arise during active labor. I just want to get to the part where he's here and healthy.


----------



## almosthere

Yes labor is what is freaking me out right now!!! I am worried about having one of my attacks where I become unconcious....I really hope that doesnt happen-I usually get an attack one to two times a year-I had one while stimming for IVF....I lose vision and hearing temporarily and hyperventilate and pass out then wake up soaked in sweat =( Trying to stay positive-but since yesterdays appt I couldnt sleep well-I am just needing my son in my arms to know that everything is okay-the amniotic fluid dropped so much since last week and the high blood pressure just makes me worry more.....thank goodness I go in again tomorrow morning!

Hope all are well and slept better than I did!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow Almost. I hope things improve for you at tomorrow's appt. So sorry that you couldn't say good bye to your class. 

Christie - I am worried about labor too but try to block my negative thoughts as best as I can. It's hard to though. Yayyy for full moon - hope we have in influx of babies the holiday weekend!! 

Walker - Any progression so far?

When talking of things after we have the baby. I can't wait for Sushi and my tea. I am a tea addict. I have tons of it at the house that I can't have. I am the person that can easily drop $100 at Teavana. I can't wait to have it again. 

AFM, I am so exhausted - I have no clue how I am going to get through this day at work. I really need to get back to bed. I can barely keep my eyes open and feel like I am going to just fall over. Literally. It is that bad. If it wasn't so hot out, I'd take a nap in my car on lunch. I am actually contemplating a coffee which I haven't had at all.

Has anyone started reading baby books? I plan to start Baby Wise this weekend.


----------



## No Doubt

Snow I feel exactly like you today...exhausted. I lost 3 hours of sleep last night and it has taken its toll on me today. I did cave and got a vanilla bean trap from Starbucks...it did absolutely nothing to wake me up. I think it woke Virtue for a sec and then even he was like "going back to sleep mom". Could've also been the fact that I was leaning on my belly against my desk and didn't know it though, lol. I want to go home and go back to bed too. This heat is exhausting. Can't wait for this cold front to move through today so it can get back to a bit of normal.

I've never had that teavana, but see it in the mall all the time. Hubbs fried something they had one day and didn't like it. I like chamomile tea, but haven't had it in a while obviously.

The labor doesn't scare me too bad for some reason, which I really thought it would considering the pain associated with it, and the fact that I turn into a complete five year old when there is pain involved, lol. But we'll see what happens when the time comes and I'm actually in pain. I'll probably think someone is trying to rip me in half, lol.


----------



## almosthere

snow-are you working til as long as possible? If you need a day off, take it-you need your rest. I am also exhausted....we need all the rest before labor and baby!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I lost a lot of my plug yesterday and had two gushes of clear fluid 
Had another sono today and my fluid is still good so don't have to be induced. Now I am 4cm and they sent me home. I'm not contracting at all. They have no idea when I could deliver. I wish I just knew when. I had an anxiety attack at the drs and now I'm super embarrassed. Typed this quick on my phone sorry for the vent.


----------



## almosthere

missa-I am so sorry you had an attack-I am sure they understand! I basically got bright red with nerves and teared up a little at the office yesterday in front of my doctor-she was very kind and understanding-It is SCAREY-but we can get through what is to come and it will be SO worth it! =) And it sounds like you are making fast progress! More than I have and I am only a week away from my EDD!!


----------



## No Doubt

MissA yay for progress! Try to worry though I know this can be a scary process. Everything sounds do be going well for you and baby though. I think your time is coming soon and I'm sure everything will go just fine!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Kayla that's what happened to me today it just got so overwhelming and I broke down. When do they check your fluid again? If I don't contract or lose a lot of fluid I just go for my apt next Tuesday I have a lot of low belly pressure I don't know what that means.


----------



## almosthere

Because mine was so low I need to go in no more than 48 hours from last scan-so I am back in tomorrow-today is my day off from everything and I am going insane with boredom.....I am going to take a nap haha


----------



## almosthere

what was your fluid level? If it is below a 6 they usually induce


----------



## No Doubt

Ok my lower back has been bothering me which I think I shared, but also my right butt cheek is getting really achy throughout the day to the point where I have to get up and walk around. Also is anyone else still experiencing the numb hands? I'm even getting them when just sitting during the day now.


----------



## No Doubt

Ok, so funny thing happened to me today. I came out of the bathroom with my dress stuck in my undies. And of all people a guy friend at my job pointed it out to me. Great! At least my whole ass wasn't hanging out...more just the bottom of one cheek. this has NEVER happened to me and I'm trying to be extra careful right now about that. EPIC FAIL!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

almosthere said:


> what was your fluid level? If it is below a 6 they usually induce

Mine went from a 16 to a 14 so they said if not a lot comes out then just come back Tuesday. My dr will induce below an 8 I think. 

What was your level?

Edit: I just back tracked and saw it is already at a 6! That's crazy. Be careful how much moving around you are doing. We're you dilated? Was baby engaged? That's when you have to be careful too with low fluid with their head in you pelvis and them bumping the bones.


----------



## almosthere

Aw-well something to look back and laugh about nodoubt!

I just woke up from an almost two hour nap. My mom and her friend who I know well are coming to visit and watch magic mike with me lol. I feel so lazy but I guess at this time it is very important to relax my body.

missa-yes 6 is very low which is why I am all worried-and to top it all off-I havent got my 10 movements from baby today-if no movements in a few hours I may just have to call my dr.-weird thing is I did not have leaking of fluid that I noticed at least but I have been drinking as much as possible.


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost I hope everything is ok and fully understand your worry. I would have made the doc do a scan the next day as it would have done my head in. Good luck with everything. 

Missa sounds like you will have your lo soon.. yay

I feel like I go one step forward two steps back.. lo had dropped for all of two days and then came back up(my oh says it's coz he likes to sick his thumb and there wasn't enough room down there) then the pass two days I have had cramps, sore bump, loosing little bits of plug, tightening and back pain and then today not a thing?? I think I have a while to go and will be last.

I have never dropped drinking tea, sometimes up to three a day and it's been fine and now I'm on raspberry leaf tea to. My sister drunk tons of tea with all her pregnancy and I do buy a coffee once in a while.. can't give everything up.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm doing the red raspberry leaf tea too right now. I've had other tea during the pregnancy, but I've had to read the ingredients.

I haven't started nor do I plan on reading any baby books. Baby Wise was suggested to me by the adoption agency, but I didn't want to put my baby on a forced schedule. I let him keep his own schedule and I wasn't/nor am I about to let him "cry it out" just to get him to sleep through the night. He still gets up most nights at least once, but with a quick diaper change and a bottle, he goes right back to sleep. It really doesn't bother me. I mean I'm up more than that to pee now-a-days :)


----------



## TwoRdue

I just couldn't let a baby cry it would upset me to much.. my mum keeps saying to me to just do what I feel is right and not what others think is and we will fall into our own system that works for each individual. I'm going on instinct like mums did for us.


----------



## raelynn

So I had an eventful day today. I went in for my bio scan and everything went great there, baby even did her breathing motions for once. Then I had my regular appointment and my blood pressure was high and didn't come back down so they sent me to labor and delivery to be monitored and see if they needed to induce me. Ugh! Two hours on the NST, two attempts at an IV, and a blood test and then they sent me home with instructions to keep off my feet. All the tests came back negative for preeclampsia. The labor and delivery nurse said they imagine they'll start considering induction once I get to 39 weeks. I guess we'll see.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!
No time for a long post but just wanted to let you all know that Fia is home! :dance: Will try and catch up and do personals later. Have a great day! :D


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay broody that is great news


----------



## Christie2011

Wonderful news broody! So excited for you and your family!


----------



## No Doubt

Rae hopefully your lo will come naturally for you in the mean time or at things will calm down and you won't need to be induced.

Yay broody! So glad Fia is home!

Walker is there a new addition yet!?!?


----------



## almosthere

Broody-congrats on having all family home now-so exciting-your journey 

rae-that does not sound like a fun visit-what is up with 3 of us ladies having high blood pressure?! I find out today if I will be induced due to my blood pressure and fluid levels-appointment is just in a little over 2 hours from now!!! I am nervous but excited-even though I want baby to come on his own terms-I wouldn't mind at all meeting him today! eeek we will see!!!


----------



## No Doubt

So pissed right now. The place that I was gonna use for daycare currently doesn't have any room in that glass. So when the person told me to come back in may to get in for August, that was pretty much crap. Now I don't have daycare. They put me on the waiting list and said she would call July and let me know how things look. Perfect! Just one more thing that I have to take care of.


----------



## Christie2011

Good luck to day almost, I hope they don't have to induce you, or if they do, then things go smoothly and you get a happy and healthy LO in your arms.

NoDoubt, that is not cool of the daycare. They should have put you on the waiting list when you first called and then told to you to call back now to confirm.

LO is still not showing any signs of wanting to come out. I haven't noticed any plug, I've had some cerival tickling, but not necessarily during contractions and nothing painful.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck today almost!


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck today almost. Still hoping lo will be able to come on their own, but if not praying for a smooth delivery for you.

I know Christie. I was so pissed. I just stood in the shower and cried. I feel like I have to take care of everything...partially because I am so OCD and need everything to be perfect for lo, but also because hubbs just doesn't do stuff like this. He offered to look tonight online, but I'd already taken a vacation day today and this needs to be taken care of now, so I told him I'd just handle it...not how I planned on spending my mini vaca. This is the whole point of me looking when I was only 4 months along...I didn't feel like dealing with this now, nor did I think I would be able to find a place now. And then the lady said she would call me in July and see what it's looking like...REALLY?!?!? By then I'll have to be going back to work almost. I can't wait that long. But everything happens for a reason and I called a daycare that I was supposed to look at but didn't cause I liked this place. They will have room and they got me in for a tour today. So if I like it, I'm putting my deposit down today. I'm also going to call my mil and see if she will come stay for the last couple weeks or so of August to watch Virtue. Hubbs thinks she will just in case we need her too, so hopefully things will work out. I wouldn't even want to go to that place though now knowing this is how they do business.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yay for Fia being home! 

Best of luck today Almost! Thinking of you! 

Total bummer deal No Doubt. I hope they can get their crap together in time for you! I had one daycare center said that "if they didn't have room for me the month I needed them than I would just have to have grandparents watch the baby for me or for me to stay out of work an extra month!!!" I was pissed! 1st of all grandparents live 11 hours away and I highly doubt work would not let me stay out an extra month!! How rude of them!! 

Sounds like your next MissA! Any new progression?

I have a feeling Walker had her baby as she been MIA for a day or 2!! Hope she checks in soon! 

I hear you girls on the cry it out method - pretty dang sure I could never do it. The book was recommended to me and I really have no idea what type of parenting style techniques it uses but I can assure you I can't and won't do CIO. But it's worth a shot to at least read it and see what it says - ya know? I am the type of person that likes too much information rather than too little!


----------



## No Doubt

I think walker had her baby too and I also think missA is next!

I am not opposed to cry it out depending. If there is a legitimate need im obviously not gonna let him sit there. But at the same time I don't want him to get used to someone picking him up all the time as soon as he cries. In the beginning I most likely will go to his every beck and call, at least until I learn his cries. Then as o get more comfortable I will let him wait it out a little bit, but if he goes on for too long I'll go to him. I believe in self soothing, but I don't believe in being cruel.

I don't think I would even go back there honestly after that. Better I found out now than after he was there and they pulled some crap like that. Plus mil said she would come up, which I knew she would. She so in love with him already, lol.

So the other day my undoes were soaked st one point...sorry tmi. It wasn't fluid, just discharge which they said happens now as things thin out. I had on a panty liner but that was practically pointless so I've started carrying a change of undoes and more panty liners. I've also been having more cramps and I feel like every time I get up to pee in the middle of the night a bh follows. Maybe its the bh that's waking me up and not really having to go pee. He feels so heavy on everything down there. Even my walls and the outside of my lady have been aching.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Snow - all yesterday I stayed in bed I had a ton of pressure and bh in my back and front. I thought I lost a lot of my plug already it was like thick brown mucus chunks but last night I lost the plug for sure it was huge and gross and thick fleshy looking thing in the toilet. Sorry tmi it's gross but if you see if now maybe you won't be as freaked as I was. I have been having my bloody show since then. Bright red streaked clear mucus. I'm feeling better today so I don't really know when this could happen. According to the dr it could be anytime now or two weeks from now - nobody knows. I'm worried because I am already 4cm and I read that bloody show is a sign of dilation so I'm anxious now because my hospital is an hour away and what if I don't contract or lose more fluid but dilate more? Y friends water broke a d only some came out and the rest came out at the hospital during her big contractions so what if I don't get a clear ' go to the hospital ' sign?


----------



## Christie2011

I've been noticing a tenderness down there. I've moved on from wearing liners to a light flow pad. I'm just so paranoid about my water breaking at work. I know if it gushes a pad will be useless, but if I just get some extra leaking, like my mom did, then I hope I'll be ok.

I too get a BH every time I get up to pee at night, or any time I stand up really.

On a side note, that maybe might help one of you in the future. The stroller I bought my son broke before he could use it without the carseat (the back of the seat folded so won't support him sitting in it). I wrote to the maker (Safety 1st) to see if they have a replacement part and they don't for that particular piece so they are sending me a whole new stroller for free! All I had to do was send them a 5" piece of strap, the model sticker off it, and a 5"x5" piece of fabric. The stroller I have now is still useful with the carseat, but now I'll have another brand new stroller. So if something breaks check with the company before just tossing it. Some times they'll just send a free replacement part or a whole new item.


----------



## No Doubt

MissA hopefully you'll have contractions that tell you its time to get a move on. I remember Nat feeling the same way and she was a bit far out from the hospital, but it all worked out for her. Hopefully you won't have to wait as long as she did though. Your progress seems to be coming along steadily.

Christie I bought some depends for after delivery and I packed on of those just in case my water breaks at work. I know they are gush proof, but if it does happen I figure afterwards that would be good for the leaking if they are supposed to be leak proof. That's one reason I've been wearing dresses lately...even if they are getting stuck up in my undies, lol.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

No doubt- I will have to go back and look at Nats birth story. Thanks that does make me feel better:)
You are probably better off at the new day care place. That other place sounds shifty.


----------



## snowflakes120

No doubt - A happy CIO medium like that sounds perfect! 

Christie - That is awesome about your stroller! Great to know!

Miss A - Ohhhhh so close it sounds! I think you'll know at least that's what I keep hearing. I think you'll start feeling the contractions and know!! Dr. told us when they are 5 min apart for 1 minute long for 1 hour to go to hospital but I'm like 15 min away (if there isn't rush hour traffic - that's another story all together on time!). Maybe if you bump those numbers up a bit to allow yourself more time. Like when contractions are 7 min apart for 45 sec for 45 min go to the hospital? Would that help?

I haven't really thought about my water breaking - the class we took said only 10% of girls waters break before getting labor contractions. So I just kinda figured that I would start with the contractions 1st and know to be home/hospital. Maybe I need to get a set of spare clothes to throw into the car just in case though. 

Hubby and I were talking about how that this maybe our last weekend for a long time without babies??!! We want to do some alone type stuff before we become a family of 3!! But you never know - we may have next weekend too!!


----------



## Christie2011

Oh and I didn't even have the receipt for the stroller. They checked the warranty on it by the manufacture date. Now I need to see if I can use it to trade up to a double jogging which I'm going to be needing.


----------



## No Doubt

I think I actually like this place a hit better. Hopefully I can take hubbs back there this afternoon. Its a touch more expensive, but I feel like its bit safer too. And there's more room there and the kids only go up to 4/5. The other place had like 12 year olds, and nowadays you hear all these horror stories about those kids being so mean and aggressive, so I think I do feel better. One more place that I'm waiting to hear back from. Then I stopped off to get some food at a fast food place and she had my order wrong on the screen. I told her and she said she would add it on at the window. So I get to the window...2 seconds later and she doesn't add it. I gave her back the receipt and told her...as she was texting on her phone...and she tells me have them add it at the next window. Really... So I told them what happened at the near window and the manager went back there and yelled at her and told her not to do it again cause she could have and should have added it like she said. What is going on today!?!?! Ok...sorry to keep venting. I'm done.

Christie, hopefully you can trade up. I know that would he so helpful and cost effective.


----------



## almosthere

Miss A you sound sooo close! My nurse in the hospital told me today during my non stress test that usually woman having their first lose their mucus plug 2 weeks prior to delivery and I said oh great I haven't lost mine so I would be like almost 2 weeks past my EDD if that is the case-I hope it is not for me! So yes, NO induction. My fluid level went from a 6 to a 8.5 YAY! My blood pressure is back down to normal...another yay! LOL and baby is good good good and very active. The US tech could not get a head to toe measurement since his head dropped even lower since two days ago so that was exciting news to hear-but not much else going on. I did have a contraction toward the end of my monitoring and did not feel it so I guess I have way more than I think I do which is good. Anywho sorry for the long post-getting so excited to be a mommy! Bought some little anti scratch mitties for baby today =)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Almost - I must have checked bnb a dozen times today waiting for your update:). I'm so glad you are doing well! 8.5 is great! It really is better to let the baby come on their own. I feel a lot better today and no bh at all I went for a walk and got some ice cream so who knows maybe another 2 weeks for me? Then again there is a full moon out to ought so maybe one of us will start tonight?


----------



## No Doubt

Good news almost! Glad things are going well and things are back to normal. Maybe your blood pressure was high cause you were nervous or something. I always worry mine will be high when I walk down to my doctors cause I'm actually walking there from job, so I'm active right before.


----------



## almosthere

I think it was nerves too due to having a new nurse take my blood pressure and weight-but mostly because I was told his AFI was so low by the US tech right before my appt! I am very relieved and now impatiently waiting for his arrival. I do have to go back to the hospital monday for another NST and then tuesday for an ultrasound and followup so I am going to be driving all over the place next week! Usually my prenatal appt. is Wednesday, so it is a day early-maybe they will check me on Thursday if nothing happens since it is my DD...we will see. Hope all are well!


----------



## Christie2011

Glad things are looking better for you almost. 

I was hoping fir a full moon baby, but he just isn't ready yet. I'm getting more nervous by the day. I feel like labor is just going to come out of nowhere.


----------



## No Doubt

I feel the same way. Like all will be normal and then I'll be in labor. Which is fine with me. Its such a beautiful day here already. Definitely gonna take my girl for a walk once it warms up a bit.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Well, all. Apparently my membranes had ruptured on Monday. My midwife sent me to the hospital to be induced when I went to my appointment on Wednesday! I'll fill you all in in more detail later, but Sebastian Jude Walker was born at 3:10 AM on Thursday, May 23rd. 8 lbs, 15 oz! Although I was induced with pitocin, I didn't use an epidural and delivered him naturally after 13 and a half hours of labor! Home now, nursing my handsome, perfect son as I type. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay walker! Congrats hun! Sounds like everything went well in the end. Can't wait for the update and pics!


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats walker! Kudos to you for being able to go through 13 hours of labor au natural! I'm wondering how long I'll last.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Christie, that's what I keep asking myself. How long can I make it or will I break at some point. One reason why im gonna labor at home as much as possible. Nothing here for me to take so will just have to stick it out.


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats walker that is great news.x

I wish I could labour out at home but they want me in as soon as I start Contracting so I could be there fora very long time..


----------



## snowflakes120

Super quick mobile update. Kellan Michael was born on May25 at 6:20pm. 7.8 pds. 20.5". In love already. Ill post a birth story when on actual computer!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Oh wow congrats snowflake.. 

Im feeling like mine will never come, all signs of him arriving have gone. Guess there is know rushing these things.
Next scan and spec appointment is on Tuesday and cant wait to see what they have to say


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats snow and walker!!!! 

Full moon again tonight, maybe we will get some more May babies :)

Two - my next appointment is Tuesday also. I was hoping she would cone before then because dh goes back to work. He works an hour away and hospital is an hour away, but I don't feel like she is going to. It seem like she got comfortable again.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats snow! Happy born day Kellan!

I know what you mean. I feel like this one is never gonna come either. I've given up on trying to get him here. He'll come when he's ready I guess, though it would be nice to know when that is, lol.

We put the car seat in yesterday which really wasn't as hard as I thought it was gonna be. And I put the mirror up that lights up and plays music for me to see him while driving. That's a nifty little contraption.

Just sitting here waiting on a baby, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats Snow! Looks like our parade of babies has started. Come on LOs lets keep it going. Who's next I wonder?

So far it looks like the weather is going to be nice today, hopefully I can get in my nice walk. I'm still waiting to lose my plug though so I don't really think walking will help at this point.


----------



## Christie2011

I've never been so excited, anxious, nervous about brown spotting! I just had some on my liner and when I wiped. No contractions yet today, well a couple small BHs. But at least I'm starting to get somewhere.

LO was bearing down on my cervix yesterday but not during contractions, so I"m guessing he loosened something up. Hopefully I'll see signs of my plug soon which I hope means I'm dialing finally.


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully that means something for you Christie! Are you still gonna try to get out and walk today to help things along!


----------



## Christie2011

Yeah, i still plan on getting out for a walk. I may have a friend coming with me, so I'll be fine if anything starts to happen.

I had to wake Leo up to make sure he would move around for me. He's been very quiet today. I hope that's just another sign of his resting up before the big show.


----------



## No Doubt

I have to wake Virtue sometimes. This week past week he had more lazy days than I was comfortable with, lol. I'm hoping it means the same. People keep saying he's resting up and that's why he's not moving around as much. I'm hoping its the same with me as well and that's why I've been sleeping a lot harder lately, lol. I keep expecting to not be able to get back to sleep after going potty but I don't seem to be having that problem lately.

Last night I had to pee maybe 3 times in a half hour. And it was full on full bladder each time. I hope that means something. I hope it all means something, lol.

I woke up around 5, laid in bed for a bit and around 6:30 made my way downstairs to start cleaning. I swept and mopped the kitchen, vacuumed the whole house, did three loads of laundry, cleaned off the table and counter tops which included taking the diaper cake my mil made apart, and ran out for food for tomorrow/ this week. So I've been up and down the stairs all morning and moving quite a bit and now my lower back hurts along with everything in that general area including my lady bits. Gonna rest a bit and take my girl out for a walk after I fold this last load. And I made a big yummy pancake!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Snow and Walker!!

Can't wait for the rest of our little ones to make their appearances. There has been talk of inducing me this week because of my blood pressure but nothing set yet. I've been so swollen in my face, hands, and feet so I know my blood pressure is still up. Hoping she decides to come on her own today, Monday, or Tuesday!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Walker and Snow-sooo exciting! I have yet to have any signs and am possibly going on a walk today, if not tomorrow after my non stress test appointment. I then have my tuesday ultrasound and prenatal appt.....I want a may baby!!! It will be torture waiting all the way til June!


----------



## No Doubt

Hope she comes on her own Rae.

Is it bad that I'm hoping Virtue comes in the next few days simple so I don't have to be preggo when it's 88 degrees on Thursday, lol.


----------



## almosthere

NO....nodoubt I am totally freaking out by the upcomming weather-it is sooo uncomfortable. I am already having the swollen hands issue-I can't get my wedding ring and band off hahaah....luckily today is cool below 60s!!!


----------



## raelynn

I'm the same ladies - cannot stand the heat anymore. We went out shopping today and I was hoping the walking would do something but nope, nothing. I also had spicy food for dinner but only managed to give myself heartburn. Come on baby!


----------



## Christie2011

Seems like my body is gearing up ladies. I was awaken several times last night with cramping contractions. I have nothing too frequent yet, but the contractions have changed for sure. I wonder how long it will take to progress from here.

A walk today will definitely be in order and hopefully kick things up a notch.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Good luck everyone! Sebastian and I are sitting here having some breakfast (well, him at least). :)


----------



## No Doubt

Walker love the pic! He's so cute!

Christie sounds like things are happening for you. Keep us posted.

As for me...nada. I did get out for a walk yesterday though which was nice. Hubby came with and said it was a long walk which I didn't think so, but he's lazy so...lol. Today we are grilling out and if I can I'll take Knubia for another walk.


----------



## No Doubt

So yesterday I had to change my panty liner again and today I had more watery discharge like last time when they sent me to triage. I'm hoping that things are loosening up. Hubbs keeps walking by me going "labor, labor, labor, labor..." I even hope that works, lol. But seriously hurry up Virtue!


----------



## almosthere

Nodoubt-just make sure it is not your amniotic fluid leaking-if you think it is call you dr.!


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like you are almost there christie!!! I had a super long contraction that scared me because I know they should be short-this lasted like 10 minutes! Anywho-no progress here-I did a short walk yesterday as it was windy and cold but I plan on taking a long one now that it is actually nice out today-70 and sunny!! Happy memorial day to everyone!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay, 2 more healthy babies!!! Huge congratulations Walker & Snow!!!!! Can't wait to see some pics when ye have time! (Your avatar photo is lovely Walker!) Are ye bf'ing? How's it going for ye? I was in quite a bit of pain last week when we brought Fia home first because the amount she takes by bf'ing is way less then I've been pumping over the last ten weeks so I was constantly engorged and sore :-( Seems to have balanced out now though :thumbup: Enjoy getting to know your precious boys!!!!

Christie - sounds like you're definitely next! Looking forward to an update!

NoDoubt - sounds promising!!

Nat - how is everything going? :baby:

Everyone else - hang in there, won't be long now! :D

Afm, loving having Fia home :D She is a very well behaved baby and rarely cries (so far!) but she sometimes finds it hard to settle at night - think its gas making her uncomfortable. No problems sleeping during the day - or maybe we just don't notice because during the day we're not waiting eagerly for her to settle so we can sleep :sleep: :shrug: Last night she was unsettled in her basket so I brought her into bed to settle her on my chest and then I fell asleep :shock: DH woke up and we were both sound asleep. Won't be risking that again - afraid she'd fall off the bed or something...

Edit: Forgot to say, the snuza is the best thing I ever got! It was so daunting to go from the NICU where she was hooked up to monitors 24/7 to home where there's nothing. If it wasn't for the snuza I would definitely have spent every second minute checking her breathing.... Thanks so much Two for recommending it!


----------



## No Doubt

almosthere said:


> Nodoubt-just make sure it is not your amniotic fluid leaking-if you think it is call you dr.!

Honestly I don't think it is cause they said last time that my water hadn't broken, but before I also wasn't having to change my panty liner. When they checked my amniotic fluid last time it was 12 and they said that's plenty in there for him. But I also don't want to call the on call as it's memorial day and then go sit in triage again for another 3 hours only for them to tell me the same thing, or if it is to tell me too early go home. I will definitely keep and eye on it though. I have an appt on Wednesday with an internal check and I will have him check it then. It doesn't keep going and Virtue is still moving around in there so I feel ok. Thinkming it's things thinning out like said.

Walker how is the nursing going? I know it can be difficult sometimes. Sounds like S is doing well with it though.

Almost hopefully that really long contraction was the start of something beautiful, lol. Maybe it was things trying to stretch out down there!


----------



## No Doubt

Broody I know you must be so excited to have her home! Glad the engorgement has settled for you too. So does the snuza go off when there is no movement, as in no breathing motions? I had looked at it before, but didn't want to get it if it was no movement as in he himself didn't move cause I figured it would be going off every 20 secs and scare the crap out of me all day. But if it's to monitor breathing motions I will have to take a second look.


----------



## GettingBroody

It's a general motion detector but it rests on the abdomen so it senses the movement of the lungs when the baby is breathing and alarms if breathing stops... Only down side is you can't use it in the car, buggy etc because it picks up on the external movement and won't alarm. I find it so so reassuring. Well worth the money for the peace of mind! It has false alarmed twice - both times she was lying on one of our laps and being very active and she managed to squirm her tummy back away from the sensor (iykwim?)


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for the reccomendation broody!

AFM had my non stress test #3 today haha and passed again! Now to wait until tomorrows ultrasound and prenatal appt.....come onnnn baby Liam!!


----------



## Christie2011

Back from my walk. Pretty sure I just lost my plug. I've read that could mean 2 more weeks, or it could trigger labor. I'm hoping it's the latter!

Oh baby Leo! Come out come out, it's time to meet mommy!


----------



## almosthere

christie things are definately moving along for you! do you think it was the walk that did it??


----------



## Christie2011

I think being on my feet definitely helped. The cramps are stronger if I'm standing vs sitting. I'm just afraid being on my feet so much right now and remaining active with not only send me into labor, but tire me out too much to last long.


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks broody, I'll have to looks again.

Yay for passing the nst almost. Its funny how things move along for us and its all so different.

Christie definitely sounds like things are moving for you hun!

So im assuming my walk for today is out, it just started raining of course. It wasn't even supposed to rain today. At least I got the food in off the grill.


----------



## raelynn

So jealous for those of you progressing. I was really hoping for something today but nothing so far nothing. I'm really nervous we'll have to induce because of my blood pressure.


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost and nodoubt sounds like we are all about the same stage with all this leading up and to labour stuff and who knows it all may just come out if the blue.

Broody I am so happy that everything is going so well with you and lo and that the snuza works well, I have trialed it so I know that when I go to use it it will work.

Got our baby monitor yesterday and my oh played with it for hours lol, plays lalbys, had a night light and temperature control plus I can talk back to him if he crys when hanging out washing.. clips nicley onto the crib to.

Have a growth scan and spec appointment today and I will have to ask what they mean when they say that as soon as I have contractions I have to come in? Im worried I will miss it or I will have to spend a couple of days in hospital before labour hits but we will see..


----------



## No Doubt

I think it's all gonna come out of the blue for me. They say you don't always know when you lose your plug and I have a feeling that im either not gonna know or it won't happen for me until I'm in labor. I'm hoping it happens in the middle of the night so I can try to sleep through most of the pain and then hit have to be in the hospital too long before things happen.


----------



## almosthere

nodoubt I also want it to happen in the middle of the night for some reason lol. two-that would not be so fun staying in the hospital extra long-but sounds like perhaps its a safety precaution. It seems like we are both loaded with appointments lately! And I also feel as if all our labors will start out of the blue!

christie-wondering if you will have a memorial day baby today!-it is memorial day here at least. I can't keep track where everyone is from!


----------



## Christie2011

I think he's going to miss memorial day. I'm still waiting for contractions to get regular and stronger. I did have one where I could feel him pushing south. I thought maybe my water would break during that one, but it's still in tact as far as I know.

If he at least waits until tomorrow, when the MW office is open, they will see me there first before sending me to the hospital. I would prefer that in case it's a false alarm, or I still have a lot of waiting to do, then I can do it at home rather than in the hospital.


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, you don't want to go in to early and get sent home either. Hopefully tomorrow they will be able to tell you a little something more. Are you still going to work tomorrow? I suppose not if the contractions get too strong or consistent.


----------



## TwoRdue

Just got home from my appointment and much more happy this time. Baby is weighing 6.5lbs and is in the 46 percentile so good weight and they booked me in for a stretch and sweep next tuesday as they wont do I t before 39 weeks so that was a good day for us but if it dont work then I will have to wait a week to get a induction date. She also gave me a fleet enema and said to try it if I wanted as it can put me labour but not to say the reason she gave it to me was for sever constipation and may kill two birds with one stone, im not sure if I will yet.

Have started having period cramps on and off so I also hope its the start of things happening by its self.


----------



## Christie2011

I just put a call in the MW on call. I've been having contractions with a lot of downward pressure and it was making me nervous. She said that it was a good thing that he was just moving into position, but I wasn't ready to go into the hospital.

If they don't get stronger and closer together tonight, then she suggest I call the office in the morning and go in to get checked there. I guess that means I won't be going into work tomorrow. I don't suspect I'll get to be able to sleep much tonight anyway.


----------



## TwoRdue

Dont sound like you will be going back to work for a while, wow I cant believe you have worked right up till your due date.

Good luck christie and hope your lo pops out very soon for you.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Heading to the hospital now my water broke !!!


----------



## No Doubt

Things are moving along now for sure Christie. Hope they don't stall out.

Two, I read up about that stretch and sweep and it doesn't sound pleasant, but hope it works for you!

Nothing really here. Just a lot of downward pressure that makes me feel like I have to have a bowel movement, but when I go there's nothing. Gonna lay down and relax. My mil is still hoping for a memorial day baby, lol. She just says there's still time, the day isn't over yet. I certainly don't think that will happen, but I guess she can dream, lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck MissA!


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay missa and good luck.

Nodoubt I hope baby comes on his own to be honest but they though it was best as they just cant get on top of how badly blocked I am so think its the best option but not looking forward to it.

Just started to lose some mucus plug, and baby is finally out of my ribs and right down (just noticed).. could be why he has been so quiet. Also back pain today so he may just come on his own


----------



## Christie2011

Yay MissA! Good luck!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck MissA!

NoDoubt - I've had the same thing today. I keep feeling like I have to go but I don't.

I was hoping to be done work for a while but I guess I'm going in tomorrow. Bummer.


----------



## almosthere

GL missa how exciting!

christie and two-sounds like you might be next!!

I am super jealous I am one of the farthest along of everyone I think and still nothing!!! :/ hoping to hear I have started dilating tomorrow but I highly doubt that will be the case :(


----------



## lilbabywalker

Oh, good luck MissA (and all others making progress)!


----------



## Christie2011

Definitely not making it in tomorrow and it seems I will not be getting any sleep tonight. 

Contractions are about 4 and half mins apart right now. I've only just started keeping track. I was trying to sleep and was guessing they were 10 mins apart. But I finally gave up trying to sleep and decided to actually time them.

Still seeing plug and water hasn't broken, so I don't feel like there is a rush to get to the hospital yet, but I do feel that I will be meeting Leo fairly soon!

I find it weird how the further the contractions are apart right now, the stronger the contraction is.


----------



## No Doubt

Two maybe your little one heard the doctor and decided he would start to make his debut on his own, lol. Keep us posted.

MissA hope things are going well.

Christie definitely not too long now. Hope you fan manage some rest though it doesn't sound like you'll be able to. Good luck!


----------



## GettingBroody

So exciting logging on here these days! :D

MissA & Christie - good luck!!!! Can't wait to hear all about the next arrivals!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck, Christie! Hope all is well this morning.


----------



## Christie2011

Well, the contractions seemed to have stalled out, how disappointing :( I think Finally after 4am I was able to get a half hour of uninterrupted sleep. After my alarm went off this morning for work, I wasn't having consistent contractions anymore, so I decided to drag myself in. I'm hoping if I get active again this morning that the contractions will pick back up, or I won't feel like giving the MW office a call, I'll just wait until my apt tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

Can't wait to hear about your news missa-I wonder if you've had your baby yet!! eeek! =)

afm I am having breakfast then off to my ultrasound and prenatal appt. MY guess is still no dilation but I hope I am pleasantly surprised! I did have a very painful cramp if you can even call it that in the middle of the night it woke me up....wondering if it was my body giving me a real contraction...I hope that wasnt a real contraction though because it hurt like heck!!!!

hope all are well....will update with my news later today =)


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I can't believe things stalls for you. I was sure there would be a baby in your arms soon. But your water broke so maybe after your appt tomorrow if nothing picks back up they may induce. I know they don't like to wait too long in between the water breaking and actual delivery. But hopefully Leo will get his but in gear before then.

Almost hope everything goes well today. I'm sure it all will.

AFM been having more bh, but nothing consistent or worth tracking. All morning though I've been having a lot of downward pressure and it hurts. Most of the time it coincides with Virtue trying bust a path through...at least that's what it feel like. But the other times it usually when I'm walking. Very uncomfortable...a touch on the painful side.


----------



## Christie2011

My water hasn't broken yet, I wish it would though and I nearly thought it might last night with all the downward pressure during a few contractions. I think the contractions intensified at night because I wasn't drinking as much as I was during the day. So maybe I was a tad dehydrated? When I had called the MW she said to make sure I was drinking at least a cup of liquid every hour. Well when I was trying to sleep I wasn't drinking anything. :shrug:

I can't believe Leo is going to make me wait longer....


----------



## raelynn

Christie - How disappointing. I think we all thought you were heading down the home stretch. Hopefully, if nothing happens before then, your MW can shed some light on what is going on.

As for me, I called in this am and got an appointment for Thursday. Hopefully that will give our little one enough time to come on her own. If not, hubby is coming with me in case my BP is still high and they decide to induce.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Alexandria Rose born at 1:55am 8 lbs 4.6 oz and 21.5" long.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Christie2011

Adorable MissA!


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I certainly thought that was it from you. I thought you be telling us the credentials on Leo for sure. Soon though, you can't be too far away.

Rae, will you already be at the hospital you are delivering at or will you have to go there from your appt?

MissA congrats! So precious...love the hat!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations MissA!!! :dance: She's absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## almosthere

MissA she is absolutely precious-congratulations! I must say she looks just like her 3d image!!!!

AFM NO DILATION UGHHHH!!!!! My next appt. is an ultrasound and follow up at the hospital since my dr. is on call-I am hoping this means she might say hey lets induce you and get this baby out! But maybe that is just wishful thinking lol. The appt. is not until next monday which is 4 days passed my due date so I am hoping he comes out no later than a week passed my due date!!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww almost, I'm sorry. I know you want some progress so he'll come on out of there. Did they say that you were effaced at all? Apparently he's really comfy in there. I'm afraid when I go tomorrow they'll tell me I'm not dilated at all, even with everything I've been feeling, but trying not to think that way.


----------



## raelynn

MissA - She is absolutely gorgeous!

Almost - Sorry for no progression. I've been stuck at 2cms for 2 weeks now. It'll probably happen all of a sudden for you. Hopefully that means quick and easy labor!

No Doubt - My obgyn office is located in the hospital I'm delivering at. So, if they decide to induce I just go downstairs to labor & delivery like I did last week. That is why hubby is coming with me since last time there was no time for him to get there before they admitted me for monitoring.

I'm getting so impatient. I'm sure everyone else that is still waiting is feeling the same way. I would really like to just be done with work too but I want all my leave for after she is here. Hopefully the rest of our little ones arrive soon!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-I hope it just happens out of nowhere VERY soon....I have this feeling it will be fast since he is so low already-my mom never dilated even with induction meds so I am starting to worry that is what is going on with me....


----------



## No Doubt

I'm of course hoping will happen soon as well. I've been awake since 12:15a and honestly I'm surprised I haven't crashed yet. Just couldn't go back to sleep. I decided to make use of my time and asked the hubbs to help things along iykwim. It's raining here today and it rained yesterday so my walks have been out of the question...gotta do something. Please let him tell me there is some sort of dilation tomorrow. A woman I work with said that people told her that she would get this big burst of energy right before she went into labor. She said she didn't believe them but sure enough that's what happened. Wouldn't it be grand if that's what was going on with my sleepless night. But honestly I think I just overdosed on sleep this past 4 day weekend. I can't wait to go home and eat a klondike bar and fall asleep on the couch for a couple hours then go to bed for real, lol. I know I should just get in the bed, but whatever...it's my preggo ritual.


----------



## Christie2011

It's raining here today too or I would have either gone for a walk or mowed the front yard. Seems like I'll have to jump on the treadmill after my son goes to bed tonight. If contractions are going to keep me up all night again, then I'll just keep cranking up the incline until something happens.

I'm not really sure how I'm awake right now either. With the contractions coming at least every 10 mins last night from 9 til 3, I didn't get much sleep. And around 4 is when I think I finally got something, but then I was up at 5 and heading into work. I wonder if they'll plan an induction if I tell them that I haven't been able to sleep for 2 days because of contractions. I guess I'll find out tomorrow at my apt.


----------



## No Doubt

I wonder if they'll plan an induction if I tell them I can't take this pain in my who-ha, hips and back anymore. I ache all day all the time.


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA your lo is gorgeous. Congratulations. 

Here they won't do induction until about week 41 to 42 unless there is a very very good reason to so if the stretch and sweep don't work (only offered from 39weeks) I will have to wait till I'm 40+5 to get a induction date.
Lo spent all night moving down and now all his movement is from belly button down, poor thing must be so squashed. I don't know if the pains im feeling is from him moving or things moving along..

Good luck with your appointment no doubt 

Christie I hope it all happens for you soon


----------



## raelynn

No doubt- I've been on a Klondike bar kick lately too. The portion size is perfect for keeping on track with my sugars. I ran out over the weekend and am now seriously considering picking some up on the way home :)


----------



## lilbabywalker

Lovely, MissA!

Here's Sebastian being adorably cute after nursing:

https://img855.imageshack.us/img855/5595/1369768363561.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Same here. They told me they won't induce until im two weeks late. But I plan on fighting that very hard if I do go over. Just wishful sarcastic thinking about then inducing cause of my pain.


----------



## No Doubt

I way to treat yourself Rae. I had two yesterday...don't tell anyone, lol. Dark chocolate...yum!

Walker, so cute! And look at those cheeks. I wanna pinch em.


----------



## TwoRdue

I say fair enough no doubt and I hope that they do listen to you. All I keep thinking is the longer he stays in the bigger he get for pushing out and I want him to be able to fit the new born cloths we spent so much on + 200 nappies lol and then there is the fact that 9months is long enough with all these aches and pains and I never said anything abut and extended stay.


----------



## TwoRdue

Very cute walker


----------



## No Doubt

Lol two...your entire speech cracked me up. Luckily we only got a few things newborn. Everything else is at least 0-3, but most is 3-6, and a few 6-12 so we have something for when the weather begins to change. But im about to go do his winter shopping as all of that is on the lowest if the lowest markdown right now with it being summer time. That's what we did for his summer clothes in the winter time.

That's how I feel about pushing out a big boy. He was almost measuring two weeks ahead at the last u/s. At least his head was right on track though. Lets start small and work our way up, lol.


----------



## almosthere

walker TOO cute omgsh!!! I cant wait to meet my sonnn come on baby boy!!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Love the pic walker. He looks very content.

Well, what I thought was my plug was meerly bits and pieces. I seriously lost my plug today and it was irritating to (sorry TMI) to wipe off. But it was completely clear and hard jelly like. Not like mucus or snot at all. I guess Leo best come out now, there really is nothing keeping him plugged up in there anymore.


----------



## No Doubt

So I've been feeling really nauseous all day. I think the OJ I had this morning was bad, even though it's supposed to be good until June 2. But I didn't even have a full glass cause I thought it looked weird. I only had a couple ounces I'd suppose. But I've also been having all this pressure today. It did get better, but then it got worse. It hurts to walk. It took a good few minutes just to get up to my front door from the car in the driveway. I actually want to cry from me not feeling well and all this pressure combined. I'd love it if this meant that Virtue was coming, but honestly I don't know what any of this means.


----------



## TwoRdue

Lol no doubt, my lo is measuring on track for size but his head had been two weeks a head "oh the image in my head"


----------



## No Doubt

I just looked up how I'm feeling and everything I've seen says it's early signs of labor. Even my back hurts, but only on the right side. I just figured it was either because he's resting over there, which he is. He's always favored that side. Or it was because of that fibroid which is also on that side. Thank God my appt is tomorrow cause I want to cry right now. It's not that it's so horrible, but I'm tired, this pain is constant, the nausea is constant, and I still want to eat dinner, but I'm afraid to cause my tummy's upset.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt I hope that it is a good sign for you that lo wants out soon. I would still eat but I always have found in this pregnancy that food help settle my nausea. Is there anything that you feel like? Cup of tea helps me to.

I have been having yellow left on my liner this morning and when I looked in the toilet my pee is clear but the was (sorry tmi) yellow slimy blob.. as I dont always tend to look after I go to the toilet it makes you wonder how often you loose mucus with out knowing. 
My oh has planned for him to be here friday avo so he can spend the weekend with him and finish building the shed for work next week and then take a couple of days off to spend with lo.. if only you could plan things that way lol he is here when he is here you egg haha


----------



## No Doubt

I really want some of this BBQ from yesterday, but I'm worried if I get sick I'll throw it up and just don't want to deal with if. Plus everytime I love it hurts. I'm just gonna sit here on the couch and if I get hungry enough before falling asleep I'll have hubbs hear me up something.


----------



## raelynn

Walker - He's such a little cutie!

No Doubt - Sorry you are so uncomfortable. I had really bad indigestion/heartburn all weekend that had me miserable too.

Baby has decided to be extremely active tonight. She's been wiggling all around. Hopefully some of that wiggling is getting her into position.


----------



## almosthere

am i the only one not losing any mucus plug and without any dilation? i am so antsy!! ahhh this feels worse than the tww for sure hahaha


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost I have no idea if I am dialated as they wont check here bur if I make it to the sweep I will be able to know then.
Everything for you may come out of know where and very sudden. Hope things start moving for you soon.


----------



## almosthere

Hmm I thought you dilate once you lose your plug so I hope you are dilated!! I think the wait is making me crazy because I am out of work bored with hardly anything to do! I need something to get my mind off of this waiting game.


----------



## No Doubt

As far as I know I haven't lost any plug. Not sure about the dilation, but I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## TwoRdue

Ah the boring waiting game, I know all to well. Soon we will all be rushed off our feet and cant wait.

So I must be dilated some then. Yay I hope so.


----------



## raelynn

As far as I know I haven't lost my plug either and as of last week I was still 2 cm dilated


----------



## GettingBroody

Beautiful photo Walker!!


----------



## Christie2011

If my appointment went my way today....They would tell me that I'm 6cm dilated and need to be admitted to L&D, even if I'm not having contractions 5mins apart. They would then give me a smidge of pitocin to get the contractions started and Leo would be in my arms by tomorrow.....Ah if only wishes worked that way.

I had deadly painful contractions last night, though not frequent, so I did get some sleep. But they woke me up and made me feel like I had to pee so bad, but I couldn't move until the contraction was over. Between bladder pain and contraction pain, it was unbearable. 

I"m also starting to get backed up, so I'm sure that's not helping either. Gonna have to ask about that today. AND it's going to be 90 today, so there will be swelling and sweating and general too much sweating going on. Today is not going to be enjoyable.


----------



## No Doubt

Ok ladies, I think we've officially crossed over from "yay ok pregnant" to "get get this baby out", lol.

Christie its supposed to be 90 here tomorrow and the next few days, 88 today so I feel ya. I already turned my air on in preparation for this evening.

I'm still having a lot I'd pressure and I was nauseous all night and this morning. The nausea seems to have let up though. I'm still having soft stool. My dream appt would also include some dilation and being admitted. I really think he is trying to bust out of there but can't find his way. I have so much pressure, front and back, and its like a band going across my lower belly...kind of under my belly. And my back hurts still, more like a nagging ache...still only on the right side. I told Virtue to come before it got hot. Not listening to mom...


----------



## Christie2011

I'm still pushing through working. Tracking contractions, they are anywhere from 7-13 mins apart. Hopefully by the time my apt comes around this afternoon, they will be closer.


----------



## almosthere

GL at your appts today ladies!

It is only going to be 70s here today and muggy due to rain and thunder storms. Our heat wave comes in tomorrow in the 90's-yick!

So I went from having to wake up in the middle of the night to pee once, to twice, to THREE times...definately must be getting more pressure on my bladder and I have been starting back aches the passed few days-so I hope baby is really pushing to get out ASAP! Due tomorrow...we will see what happens....curious as to when I will get to meet my son..I wish a due date was a sure thing


----------



## NatalieBelle

My midwife had told me that if your dilated you most likely passed your plug and just missed it  Cause I only got alittle bit of slimy mucus she said I had lost my plug way before the slimy mucus stuff and that was a 3 cm and 50 effaced.  Good luck ladies! Sorry I haven't been on lately. Its been a super busy two weeks, breastfeeding is a chore but defiantly worth it. Isaac has already gained almost 3 lb's from his birth weight and they said that he is doing awesome to already be back up to just above his birth weight and he has grown an inch and a half :3 My milk is like miracle grow.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear things are going so well Nat!


----------



## Christie2011

Haha - miracle grow breast milk!


----------



## TwoRdue

Good luck with your appointment today ladies.

It will be winter here in two days and despite it been cold I still have bad swelling and water retention, oh has to do my breakfast as I can close my hands until I have been up and moving for a while and now I can't walk on my right foot because of the water so I wander if they will do the stretch and sweep tomorrow instead of Tuesday as I am now 39 weeks.


----------



## No Doubt

Still closed! So bummed right now, probably because of all this pain.


----------



## GettingBroody

Delighted all is going so well Nat!!! Sounds like he's really thriving!

NoDoubt, Two, Christie & Almost - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Ye're nearly there!


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt has baby dropped at all? Are you loosing and mucus? Dilation can come on fast so you never know when it will happen..

Hi broody hope all is well.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm only 1cm dilated and 80% effaced. I feel like all the walking and such has been a waste of time :(

I can only hope now, that getting checked will trigger something since it's the first time they've checked me. I'm guess I'm going past my EDD.

I was told I wasn't drinking enough. I guess I have to increase how much I've been drinking, even though it's more than usual. I'm certainly peeing more.


----------



## No Doubt

He said that either the pain will continue and I'll go into labor or the pain will stop and I'll feel better. He did tell me how to sneak in under the radar though so I don't have to wait out the full 42 weeks. And he said they can induce, but I have to be 39 weeks, have a soft cervix, and be 2-3 cm. So as soon as that last one kicks in, I'm sneaking in under the radar. I am glad though that he did an nst cause of the less movement but he said everything looked great and he's not concerned at all. He too thought I was having a big baby and said that they will let me go to 11lbs!

Christie I feel like you, the ball, the walking, the sex, all of it has been for not. Though he did say to go home make whoopie cause that does help. Hubby wasn't too pleased to hear that, but I think he's more on board with the middle of the night sessions now.

Virtue had dropped. He dropped a little around 32 weeks, then dropped a little more maybe a week or two ago. He could probably still stand do drop a bit more, but he feels so low already I just don't know what to think about that. I just remember the first drop really making a difference in me being able to eat and breath.

Side note...thank God I turned on the air this morning cause I couldn't have coke home to this heat today.


----------



## almosthere

hehe===>miracle grow-do not apologize for being less chatty-you are a new mommy now!! busy mama!!

nodoubt and Christie-sorry hear nothing changed for you either-although, Christie-80%effaced is AMAZING! I bet you and/or two will be next!!


----------



## No Doubt

I didn't even ask about the effacement I was so focused on the dilation and the fact that there was NONE! I'm hoping that he stirred up some things in there too though.


----------



## raelynn

Two - Your swelling sounds just like mine. My hands are really stiff when I wake up and also after work from gripping the computer mouse all day. My feet don't fit in any of my shoes either.

No Doubt - Sorry you haven't progressed any but for some it just all happens at once. Hopefully it'll come soon and before 11 lbs Yikes!! That is great that your doctor told you how you could sneak in though. Makes me think our chances of scheduling an induction are even higher for my appointment tomorrow.

Christie - Your little one is just being stubborn, especially with all you've been doing to get things moving and the contractions.

Hubby and I are going into my appointment tomorrow assuming they'll be talking induction. I'm nervous but will probably be really disappointed if they send me home yet again. I think baby would be content to just hang around in there forever but having my blood pressure high and not coming down can't be good for either of us.


----------



## TwoRdue

Rae I hope that they dont just send you home and that they are able to book you in.

Midwives must be so use to nearly there pregnant woman ring asking for advise or for pushing for them to do something to help get there lo out. I am currently wait for a midwife to call me back to see if they can try to do sweep today or tomorrow as the more I move around the more my foot hurts and I dont want to get to sometime next week in labour and not be able to walk out the pain.. 
No to long for us to go really


----------



## No Doubt

Two I can't believe your little guy is STILL hanging in there and you may have to go this route. He is so funny, lol. Hope they can help you out with that!

I'd think they'd want to induce with the GD. Hope they will make you a mommy soon!


----------



## Christie2011

I tried to joke with the mw today and she has no sense of humor. She asked me if I had any questions and I was like, when are we getting him out. She was all, we'll talk induction if you get to 41 weeks, otherwise it's up to him. She was dead serious and didn't even try to humor the nearly 40 week pregnant woman sitting in front of her.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie sometimes they can be like that, my oh was always joking about them getting our lo out to the point im sure they put a black mark in my file as they never saw the funny side.

They were to busy today but said to ring tomorrow morning to see if they can get me in and was reminded a fleet enema could work but still not that keen on that.. will just wait till he is ready and be another June baby added to my family list.. now I hope he is on a day that is free from a birthday.

Cant wait to see the rest of the babys to come.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops Rae, forgot to send you :hugs: earlier! Good luck with your apt!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol about then not having a sense of humor. Luckily the doctors I see do have one. Even the one doc I didn't really care for.

I can't wait to see whose gonna do what either.


----------



## Christie2011

Add another night of no sleep for me. Up every hour with a painful contraction, even though I tried to drink more before bed and then throughout the night. I'm so giving in to some kind of pain relief once I actually start labor, I can tell already. After a week of these contractions I'll just want some relief already.

I guess my goal today is to drink more than 8oz an hour, that's just a whole lotta fluid for me. I'm going to be in the bathroom peeing all day long. Probably won't get anything accomplished at work today.

I'm considering ringing up the mw office after work today and seeing if they will put me out on disability. Especially if I have another night of these contractions.


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you're not sleeping hun. I'm sure that doesn't help anything at all. Hopefully tonight you'll be able to get some rest.


----------



## almosthere

Christie-hope you get some good sleep asap before your baby arrives!

afm went to bed with a headache and woke up with it even worse-we can take tylenol right?? yick...I feel horrible and on top of everything about to happen with baby, I have a college course for work to open up my availability there starting may 2nd which was a unplanned last minute thing AND I may have skin cancer-getting it checked out hopefully today or tomorrow if they can get me in....


----------



## Christie2011

Almost I hope can get checked asap. Skin cancer runs in my family and I really should get checked more often, I just find the wait time for an appointment so discouraging. They always seem to be 6 months out. I do plan to try to find a new dr after baby is born to set up yearly apts. I have to be more diligent about getting checked now that I have 2 babies.

I went down to the cafeteria at work and got myself a bottle of OJ, a soda, and filled up my water bottle. My goal is to drink them all before I leave work. That's more than double what I would usually drink.

On my way out of the cafeteria a worker passes me and says 'smile'. I was thinking, buddy you have no idea I'm working through a contraction right now, smiling is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy due date Almost!!!! Good luck with the dr - have you a mole that is changing?

Christie - sorry you've had another night of pain. I hope your labour starts properly soon so you can have your lo in your arms to make all the pain worthwhile!

Have any of you ladies heard of the Wonder Weeks for babies? A friend was telling me about them today, they're kind of like milestones but it's more about mental development, it's very interesting :thumbup: https://www.thewonderweeks.com/


----------



## raelynn

Christie - Maybe it'll help to set little goals for yourself. I take two 32oz bottles of water to work with me and make it a goal to take a couple sips every 15 min or so. It breaks up my day and I easily get through both bottles before I finish work.

Almost - Hopefully the cancer check comes back all clear! Do you have any swelling in your hands and feet today? A bad headache is one of the signs they told me to watch out for with the high blood pressure because it can indicate preeclampsia (that and a pain in your ribs or dizziness/blurry vision)

Hopefully today at my appointment we will find out what the plan is for getting little one out. I'm a little nervous they'll just send me on my merry way again though because I see the nurse practitioner instead of one of the doctors. Please oh please let there be a plan so I at least know what to expect!


----------



## almosthere

i had a flat mole there and now it is this huge purtruding pinkish flesh bumpy all over mole like growth i can fit but fingers on it and squeeze-very worried. I just hope it is not melenoma...yay mom mom worked her magic and got me in today after they told me they couldnt until next tuesday


----------



## almosthere

oh and i looked up the preeclampsia but all i have is a headache-my BP could have raised yesterday after the mole discovery though so i am having tea then will have tylenol and call the dr. if it does not help


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Almost. That's great that your mum was able to get you in today. Fx'd it'll be nothing worrying bipartisan it's always better to get these things checked.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, tell that guy to shove it. I feel like that sometimes when people say I understand and have never been in my shoes. I just want to be like, can you understand me punching you in the face?

Almost hopefully it's nothing, and hope the Tylenol helps.

Rae, let us now how things go, good luck.

AFM had to work through an interview with all this pressure and back ache, and now my belly is aching. Come on Virtue! I want the pain to stop, but I don't cause that will just be a longer wait for him to get here.


----------



## Christie2011

Thanks NoDoubt, that made me LOL.

Have you guys seen the video of the 2 guys who wanted to experience labor? They got hooked up to some sort of contraption that simulated contraction pains and one guy was like that has to be like a 7, and the tech was like that's more like a 4. I felt like that guy this morning should try that out then tell me to smile.

Well so far 32 oz in 4 hours and still getting contractions every 10 mins, some making my eyes water. I wish they would just get close enough for me to be considered in labor already. This feels like the longest labor ever. I just don't know what to try anymore to bring this all to a head.


----------



## No Doubt

I didn't see it but heard about it. I mentioned if to hubbs and he was like...no, that's ok, I'll leave that to you. Of course you will.

Unfortunately hun there just really may not be anything for you but to just deal with it. I know not what you want to hear. That's how I feel right now with this pressure and cramping and the fact that there's nothing I can do. But like you I want to capitalize on it to really get things going and just don't know what to do. This is why women have the babies!


----------



## GettingBroody

GettingBroody said:


> :hugs: Almost. That's great that your mum was able to get you in today. Fx'd it'll be nothing worrying bipartisan it's always better to get these things checked.

"nothing worrying bipartisan"?!?!! Gotta love autocorrect! :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

bahahaha...almost time for my skin check-freaking outtttt


----------



## raelynn

Being induced as I type. Crazy!! I'm super nervous!


----------



## Christie2011

Rae, I'm excited for you! LO be nice to mommy and don't make her wait too long!


----------



## No Doubt

Can't be nervous now Rae. New baby on the way! Don't forget to update us. Good luck!


----------



## No Doubt

So someting is definitely happening. Out of no where my boobs just started aching really bad. I had to hold them with my arms and apply pressure so it would stop. People keep thinking Virtue is gonna come this weekend. I hope they are right, but we'll see.


----------



## Christie2011

NoDoubt, I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I've had the slightest twinge of nausea today on/off, I'm getting the sweats, loosing large chunks of mucus again (I barely had any discharge yesterday, hoping that means more dilation), and the contractions haven't stopped with all the drinking (up to half a gallon so far).

I hope those of us left all get LOs to hold this weekend.


----------



## No Doubt

Me too. I don't want to get my hopes up either but people who have had kids keep saying all the right stuff is happening and that it sounds like its gonna be soon. It'd be nice if this weekend was it for the rest of us.


----------



## NatalieBelle

The night I went into labor my colostrum kept leaking non stop.


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohoo!! Good luck Rae!!!! :dance:


----------



## almosthere

GL Rae!!!


----------



## almosthere

not cancerous but should get removed so doing that 2 months from now!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Everyone says it, but enjoy your sleep while you can! For some reason LO won't let me put him down tonight. I've been trying for hours but it seems like the whole night might be spent rocking and feeding him in the glider!


----------



## GettingBroody

That's great news Almost! :flower:


----------



## raelynn

Will update more later as I'm going on over 24 hours with no sleep but Haylee Elise was born 4:12 this morning at 6 lbs 12 oz. Very long and complicated night/morning but so worth it. Love her to pieces.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats are! Can't wait for a pic and updates. Rest up and take care.

Almost great news!

Walker hope you get some rest soon hun.

AFM Came home yesterday and made the hubbs help me out. Woke up in the middle of the night with contractions every half hour so, which wasn't bad cause I could sleep in between them but then they started coming every 10-12 minutes. Just waiting right now. Still going to work today. Not really sure what's gonna happen.


----------



## almosthere

congrats rae!!!

nodoubt-how exciting!!!

afm woke up with hives all over my belly....think I officially got PUPPS yesterday and just noticed today. I woke up at 6:00 and cant sleep.....calling to let my dr. know today :/


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats Rae!

Glad to hear you received good news almost.

No sleep again for me last night. Was up every hour or so with a contraction and to pee. Gave up trying to sleep around 2 when contractions started coming every 10 mins. They started coming every 5 mins for half an hour, but then dropped back to 10 mins. Contractions are quite painful today. I tried to walk through them this morning and found I just needed to lean on something and not move.

Wasn't sure if I was going into work or not until I dropped my son off at my sister's this morning. Not even sure I'll make it all day. I got a really bad back pain on the drive that brought tears to my eyes and lasted a few mins, but by the time I got to my sister's it had subsided a bit. Now it's just a dull pain. I'm nauseous and hungry at the same time. Please oh please let the end be near.


----------



## almosthere

hmmm maybe you should take the day off christie! i hope this is it for you!


----------



## Christie2011

Maybe if I had a job that didn't require me to sit at a desk all day, then something would happen. It seems once I get to work and sit down for a while, things settle down. I'm just not sure why these contractions seem so much strong at night. They are on and off strong right now. Back pain came back, but has subsided again.

All this back and forth with this pain is annoying. Hopefully I can get out and walk walk walk this weekend until something happens.


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry about the hives hun. Hope you feel better.

Ditto Christie.


----------



## Christie2011

My sister went to Toys R Us for me today to see if they would take the replacement stroller I got and give me store credit and they did! I'm excited I now have $127 to use toward a double jogger.

She did this with a 5 year old a 1 1/2 year old and a 7 1/2 month old. I told her I was going to have to challenge her more often to see what else she can do while wrangling that bunch :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Rae - congratulations!!!! Delighted she is here safe and sound! Can't wait for a picture!

Walker - I hear you!!!! Fia will not settle at night if she has gas but sometimes it seems to take FOREVER to bring it up! Meanwhile I am struggling to keep my eyes open :sleep: Hope you managed to get some sleep....

NoDoubt, Christie, Two & Almost - Listening to how uncomfortable you all are makes me a teeny tiny bit glad I never got to that stage! I wonder who'll be next? Come on little babies!


----------



## No Doubt

Pretty soon that will be you Christie! Wrangling in your two boys while trying to take care of other things.


----------



## No Doubt

So OAN than pregnancy and labor, I got the position that I interviewed for at my job yesterday! Really excited!


----------



## Christie2011

That's good news NoDoubt, congrats!

Done working for the weekend now. Just playing the waiting game now. Wondering when the contractions will start up again. I think maybe if they do tonight I may just pace instead of trying to sleep. Not like there is work in the morning and maybe pacing will get me somewhere.


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic news NoDoubt, well done!!

Christie - sounds like a good plan, hope it works for you! :thumbup:


----------



## TwoRdue

Rae - Congrats on your new arrival.

That's great news no doubt

Christie I hope that things start moving along for you soon.. maybe a little walk will do if you are up for it. 

I'm still waiting for contractions to start, all I'm getting now is tightening and my lo cant decided if he wants to stay low and keeps popping back up. Bits of plug still here and there but really nothing that is saying "I'm coming".. maybe my waters will break and start everything going but apart from that I hope the sweep works.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I'm in your position. I knew as soon as I got up out of the bed the contractions would slow and they did. Maybe one an hour. But when I went over to the BSC at my job and was able to walk around and up and down stairs...no elevators in this building...they started back up. Then we walked a little bit to lunch and back. Se soon as I got off work they started up again. So I'm gonna try walking this weekend too.


----------



## almosthere

So I either have the start of pupps or a heat rash. I ended up having to go in for blood pressure check since I mentioned my rash on the phone along with my now 3 day long headache that even tylenol isnt stopping completely. My BP was the highest it has ever been and they are concerned about preeclampsia. I had to go to the hospital after my appt. for bloodwork and to get a giant pee jug that I start peeing in tomorrow morning after I wake up until sunday morning then I am off to bring that to the hospital. THEN I am back in the hospital monday for my regular US and prenatal appt and may or may not be induced based on my bloodwork and urine results and perhaps even based on sizeo f baby-i am going to ask about induction for next thursday if they dont do it monday....


----------



## Christie2011

Almost - you always have so much going on over there. I don't know how you keep track of it all! I hope your LO decides to make his arrival this weekend instead of putting you through even more.


----------



## almosthere

Yes well this is why I am going to ask for induction for my 41 week mark.  Also, I started at 102lbs and am hrdly 5"3-very tiny and nervous if i wait the full 42 weeks i will risk more tearing and pushing out a huge baby-so more pain! I hope my dr. will say yes and understand my worries!


----------



## No Doubt

I would think they would almost. Hopefully he'll do what he's suppose to on his own, hut I'd not then hopefully the doctors will work with you.


----------



## Christie2011

Looks like it's time to give up sleeping for the night. I'm hoping this is a sign like what happened for Nat....I got up for the umpteenth time due to a contraction and my shirt was wet on one side. I was leaking colostrum on the side I was resting on. Just need the frequency of the contractions to pick up.


----------



## TwoRdue

I hope that is a good sign lo will be here very very soon. Yay cant wait. 

Mini rant - I WANT THIS CUTE LITTLE GUY OUT. I still feel like I start getting somwhere only to go all on the way back.. looks like all your lo will be here and I will still be waiting for that sign things are really starting. 
Ahhh sound so pathetic! !!


----------



## No Doubt

Contractions got too painful and 4-5 mins apart. In triage now to see what they are gonna do.


----------



## Christie2011

Good luck NoDoubt. I hope you find out you have finally started to dilate. 

My last contraction had me saying not nice words, but the next contraction took almost 8 mins to come. Some consistency would be nice. I get several in a row that are 4-5.5 mins apart, then I get a few 8-9. I'm hoping I can stand the pain at least for a few more hours to give my support people enough rest, even if it means I don't get any tonight.


----------



## No Doubt

On my way home. I have began to dilate finally. She said she expects to see me back soon and told me I could take benedryl to help me sleep. Still gonna try to walk in the morning even though my contractions are regular and hurt. Just pissed I even had to go in. I only went cause I tried calling the on call 3 times and each time someone answered then nothing so I couldn't even talk to the doctor.


----------



## Christie2011

How irritating - to not be able to talk to anyone. Glad to hear you are dilating though, sorry to hear your in pain.

I've been loosing a lot of mucus pieces tonight so I hope that means I'm dilating. If my contractions don't pick up their pace by daylight, then I'm going for a walk also. Hopefully I can get my mom and sister to go with me because not sure I will be able to make the whole thing on my own with all this pain.


----------



## No Doubt

Same here...hubbs will have to go with me. I can't even walk around my kitchen good. Just hoping everyone is right and this weekend brings me a baby. It was cool to see my contractions on the monitor though. Sometimes I think it's all in my head. I still can't believe I'm pregnant sometimes.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt I feel the same way sometimes, cant believe im pregnant let a line about to have a baby.. how different all our lives are about to be.

Good luck to you both and look forward to the up dates and cant wait to see your lo's ..
Hope that you can get some rest christie. 
Oh how I want to feel the pain lol


----------



## GettingBroody

I know what ye mean - can't believe I have a baby! Sometimes I get a flashback to the anxiety of ttc & ivf etc and I have to remind myself that it all worked out and she's actually here!

Christie & NoDoubt - sounds like things are moving along! :thumbup:

Almost - :hugs: Hope your little man makes an appearance soon. If not I hope the doctors are understanding and take your size into account. Is he measuring big? Tell them you're worried about having to have an emergency cs if he gets too big for you...

Two - isn't it amazing that the doctors never even thought you'd get this far and now you're worried about being the last one to go into labour!!! Such a little fighter you've got in there!

Afm, PHN (public health nurse) was here yesterday and delighted with Fia's progress. She's now 6lbs 7oz and such a little star! &#55356;&#57119; She's such a happy relaxed baby, we're very lucky!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Broody - she has done so well to have come home when she did and be settling in well. Now that she is home she will continue to thrive.x you will have to post a pic

Never thought that i would nake it this far but I am blessed that my lo did get to full term. I say that his little brothers have been looking over him and keeping him safe.


----------



## No Doubt

Broody so glad via is doing well!

I've been able to sleep through a good bit of the contractions for about 3 hours but I've finally lost my plug. So hopefully this means things are progressing quickly!


----------



## TwoRdue

And so close to been on your due date:thumbup:
Its said only 4 to 5% have baby on the date chosen.


----------



## Christie2011

(TMI) I've had a bout of really soft stool and have gone twice already this morning. I'm taking that as a positive labor sign.

I know my contractions have to come more frequently for me to be admitted and progress, but some are so painful they leave me shaking and the only thing that is getting me through them right now is that I get to rest between them.

I tried to get a bit of sleep, but even after laying down the contractions were coming every 10-15 and too painful to sleep through.

I can't wait to get my walk in. It's not 6am yet, but I'm about to start sending text message to wake my family up to get them over here so we can get things moving.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie that's how I felt...the shaking. One actually scared me it hurt so bad. I didn't try the benedryl cause I don't have any, but have you thought about maybe that or Tylenol for the pain so you can try and rest? I know this baby is coming soon and I just want to be rested for labor. I got about 3 hours but that's it.


----------



## TwoRdue

I'm off to bed but wanted to say good luck ladies and look forward to checking on progress in the morning.


----------



## Christie2011

I tried Tylenol the previous night and it did nothing, so I didn't bother last night.

My mom and sister are up, I guess we are now waiting for my sister's kids to get up, then we will all go walking.


----------



## No Doubt

Well just try to rest when you can hun. It started raining here so I might be on the ball for a bit.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-wow so much progress made last night with you all! eeek! IDK where my mucus plug is, but I am starting to think I don't have one hahaha. I start peeing in my giant bright orange jug this am and bring it back tomorrow am....oh fun! Hopefully no preeclampsia but glad I am being monitored so closely to be safe! I bought "labor inducing cream cheese" for fun yesterday-its prob just plain old cream cheese hahaha. Oh and its JUNE(I am a late june baby!)...bring on the early june babies!!


----------



## Christie2011

Went for my walk. It hasn't done anything to increase the frequency of the contractions. Next up eggplant parm from the olive garden. Really just getting that because it sounds good, but eggplant parm is suppose to be a labour inducer


----------



## No Doubt

My contractions have been steady every 5 mins for over an hour, but I still don't want to go in. I would love it if I could just know if I've dilated enough to where they will keep me before I make that trip again. Plus although they're holding steady they don't feel as strong unless I'm standing up.


----------



## almosthere

yes christie i read that too! nodoubt-eeek!!! GL if you decide to go in!


----------



## raelynn

So glad things are starting to progress for you! Hopefully you'll all be holding your babies soon. I figured I'd get in my birth story while Haylee is sleeping like a champ.

Went to my weekly appointment at 10:30am Thursday. Still had high blood pressure so they sent me downstairs for more monitoring for pregnancy induced hypertension. They made the decision pretty quickly to induce me. By 1:00pm they had me admitted to the birthing room and broken my water. Contractions started immediately and then they added in pitocin which only intensified everything. I came in at 3cm and within a couple hours I was up to 6. By then, my contractions were so intense I was writhing in pain and having to pinch or scratch myself just to have another pain to concentrate on. (No idea how some ladies labor naturally. Maybe it isn't as crazy without pitocin but I couldn't manage) Going into labor I was completely against the idea of an epidural but I'm glad I got one. I hardly even felt the numbing needle and the relief was amazing. I made it up to 8cm in a couple of hours then stopped progressing. They tried everything topping off my epidural, turning me in weird positions, sitting me up. Nothing worked and after several more hours the pressure on my cervix caused it to swell back to 6cms. At that point, the doctor decided I needed a c-section. Long story short, over 15 hours of rough labor ending with us running down to the OR because her heart rate dropped, but we got our perfect little one out in the end. So in love!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130531_051611_535 (1).jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## No Doubt

Rae, so cute!

My water just broke. I'm going in.


----------



## almosthere

omgsh nodoubt-so exciting-and before your DD, lucky you!! GL!!!!

rae-adorable!!!

so jealous-I really want some sign to know if he is comming soon or not.... ;(


----------



## Christie2011

Wow crazy story rae. Glad to hear everything ended with a healthy mommy and baby.

Yay nodoubt, your lo is on the way. I wish mine would decide to come already.


----------



## almosthere

Looks like we are in the same boat christie-both passed our due dates. DH got mad at me saying I was selfish when I told him I wish I could just get induced monday so of course I started to cry because I was a mess yesterday and just want to meet my son-he is fully developed as far as we know I really dont think it is that selfish. I am going to suck it up though and wait for induction a week passed my DD if my doctor will induce next thursday if nothing happens that is. Are you going to wait passed two weeks christie and two or ask to get a plan in place soon?


----------



## GettingBroody

Rae - she is absolutely beautiful!!!

NoDoubt - woohoo!!! Good luck!!!! :D


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost I fully understand why you said about an induction..at my last appointment my DH asked about as he is as impatient as me. I am doing the sweep on Tuesday and if that does not work the specalist has made and appointment at 40+5 to make an induction date for aafter 41 weeks. I dont want towait for 42 weeks, I am worried about how big baby really is.

Rae what a gorgeous lo you have and how do you feel after a c section. 

No doubt good luck and look forward to your pic

Christie I was expectiong to see you had gone in, I do hope he comes soon for you as you must be exhusted.

AFM. I woke up with my fingers a lot more swollen and the knuckles are really sore when I bend them. I had a good night sleep but did wake up at one point with the worse period pain ever on and off but has gone now, I almost expected to be bleeding when I went to the toilet as it really felt like aheavey period.
I have also noticed weight gain in my face this morning and hope that it is just part of the swelling I am getting..

Good luck ladies.x


----------



## almosthere

I hope its not preeclampsia-I would call your doctor two!

This has been the longest wait ever for my monday appt so I can hear if things are getting going down there or not haha. i wish I could get a sweep but i read no sweeps if no dilation!! ughhh


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - Good luck!!

Two - I agree with Almost. Call you doc because swelling and cramping are signs of preeclampsia

I'm feeling much better today. I came off all the monitoring devices today and got to get up and shower. Most amazing shower ever! My stomach muscles are pretty sore and I'm on pain meds for my incision but it isn't too terrible. When the Motrin wears off my incision is a bit achey and it takes a while for my muscles to loosen up to adjust to standing vs sitting. Otherwise things are great now that I'm allowed out of bed.


----------



## Christie2011

My MW said they won't discuss induction until 41 weeks, my apt this week is Wednesday, so if I make it til then I will definitely want to try to set something up.


----------



## No Doubt

Still waiting. 4cm, 100% effaced, baby all the way down. She said I should be delivering soon. Gonna try to rest now. And I totally caved and got the epi, lol. Those contractions were so wicked in the early stage and coming so fast...couldn't take it.


----------



## TwoRdue

Swelling is not as bad as the day has gone on, I think it's water retention maybe but I have and appointment in less than two days so will keep and eye on it till then.

Christie and no doubt hopen you are both doing well and you have or about to have your lo

After weeks of telling the oh to put the car seat in the car he finally did it yesterday avo and found that the seat belt is to small to go around the casual!!!! Are you serious... so we spent all the trying to find a belt extension (none for the year car we have) and in the end had to hire on till we move country.
So disappointed as we brought outs to go from car to stroller and now we can't do that grrrr.. the main thing is that our baby is safe so for now it will do.


----------



## Christie2011

I've been having excruciating contractions for the past few hours, but they still won't come every 5 mins. They are every 7-8 mins. I'm going to call the MW on call when they start averaging under 7 mins I think and tell them every 5-6 mins. Pain is starting in my back, wrapping to my front, and then going half way down my thighs, causing me to shake in pain. I have to remind myself to breathe through them because I tend to just want to not move at all and find myself holding my breath.

NoDoubt, at this point an epi is the first thing I'm going to be asking for, so no judgement from me. I really would love to be able to get some rest soon. It has now been a full week contractions have been waking me at night. One more night and it will be a full week since I've actually got any real sleep.

Good luck ND, so happy for you to be able to meet your LO soon.


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - Good luck! Sounds like your little man will be here soon! Definitely no judgement here on the epi either. I would have caused myself physical harm without one. Plus, in an emergency like ours turned into it makes things much easier. Curious as to how you'll react because the combination of the epidural, IV fluids, and labor had me shaking uncontrollably most of the night.

Christie - Hopefully things will progress for you and this baby will come out already. You deserve some relief!!

Two - That stinks that you can't use the carseat you wanted but you're right, baby's safety comes first. At least you figured out another option.

Starting to get a little stir crazy here at the hospital. 4 nights is a long long time! There is a chance we can get out a day earlier though since we've technically been here all of Thursday too just in labor and delivery instead.


----------



## TwoRdue

Rae how long do they keep you in hospital after lo? Here is up to 24 to 48 hours depending how baby goes with breast feeding, I want to be out within 24hours. 
I had a friend that got a epi and had the bad shakes and when they had to do and emergency c section her oh freaked out as it looked like she was going to have a fit. Must be how some people react to having it.

Christie sorry this is such a long process for you and hope that you can get something for the pain and soon.

No doubt I am hoping to only use gas but if the need to have a epi comes I will take it.. its a lot that we have to go through.. I was high off my face with pain meds when I had my twins and it helped the pain.


----------



## Christie2011

Here they like to keep baby for 48 hours after birth. Though some doctors/hospitals can be talked into releasing early. Mom usually stays in for 2 days following a vaginal delivery and 3 days for a c-sect. 

My cousin, who had a c-sect though was released after 48 hours since she was up and walking about on her own. My sister cut it close with being released after 3. She took nearly the entire three days to just stand up. 

My sister and her first baby were released after 24 hours because they really wanted to be home for xmas eve (my neice's bday is the 23rd). My niece was fine to leave, my sister had an iron deficiency that they really wanted to see resolved before she left, but she just promised to take her iron pills and they allowed her to go home.


----------



## raelynn

The hospital I'm at does 2 nights for vaginal delivery and 4 for c section. But, I've been up and moving around already so there has been mention that we could ask for earlier discharge. The only thing I'm having trouble with is finding a comfortable position to sleep in since I don't like sleeping on my back.


----------



## No Doubt

Rae I just was able to read your story. Glad it all worked out in the end! She is so precious. I agree, I don't know how some women do it, more power to them. My mom had both of naturally and swears its no big deal. But like you said the needle wasn't bad at all and I hate needles.

Almost, not sure what time it is there. Have you had your appt yet? Hope everything goes well.

Two hope the sweep gets things going on Tuesday!

Christie, how are you doing hun? Sorry you've been dealing with this for a week now. A girl at my job told me that she never got to 5 mins and never had anything regular, just some back pain here and there. But then she went for her appt and was told she was 6cm. Hopefully when you go in they'll tell you to go to the hospital too.

AFM, only at 6 right now, but they just emptied my bladder which they think was providing a cushion for Virtue for they are hoping the dilation will pick up now. While I was here he'd had a bowel movement so there's a touch of meconium in my water. They said its not bad though as it's not dark, but will need to have a pediatric team here for the delivery. Other than that he's doing well in there and I'm able to rest off and on so I'm doing well too.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt I hope he continues to do well and there is not long to go.x
By this time tomorrow you will be cuddling your lo


----------



## Christie2011

I got down to 5 and half mins and when I called to tell them I was having contractions every 5 mins, they said call back when they are 3-5. They won't call me to the hospital yet. And of course now I'm afraid since it's morning my contractions will stop like usual, they've already begun to lengthen the time between. The only advice she had was to keep walking.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Good luck everyone! Exciting thing are happening all around!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry Christie. Hopefully things will pick up soon.

I got to 7 and they gave me pitocin to finish me off. Will be pushing soon.


----------



## almosthere

yay nodoubt go girl go!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

thanks for asking about my appt. nodoubt-it is actually not until tomorrow at 11 and 11:30. first an US then a prenatal follow up at the hospital since my dr. is on call. however, I am off to the hospital today as well to drop off my big jug of pee to test for protien in my urine-hope it comes back normal!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you no doubt!! Your going to be meeting your baby real soon!!

Christie- sorry they are making you hold out. Hope that they start coming on faster for you to get admitted soon!!

Rae - I shook like a mad woman on the epi as well. I hated it. It was horrible but st least the pain was bearable. 

So my story goes a bit like this. This is a shortened version. I need up having PROM. My waters were slowly leaking. 1st leak was At noon last friday. I went to triage at midnight. I was admitted around 5am after some tests were done to see if was amniotic fluid - which it was. I was only finger tip dialated but 70% effaced. Was not have contractions. Put on pitocin. Got to 5cm. Got epi. Stalled at 5cm for 6 hours. My temp was increasing to a fever and getting an infection is a risk when you have PROM. I was told i had to have a emergency c-section at 6pm. Kellan was born at 6:20pm.


----------



## Christie2011

Quick note. My contractions suddenly got on top of each other and i got a nose bleed. Ive been admitted and am at 4cm


----------



## almosthere

GL christie-sorry about the nosebleed!

Looks like it is just me and two now! come onnnn lo's!!!


----------



## No Doubt

He's here! 7lbs 12oz. Will update with more later. Ended up in cs.


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats nodoubt! wow I feel like we have had lots of C-sections or maybe I have a horrid memory. I hope you are resting up and healing well nodoubt!


----------



## TwoRdue

Congratz no doubt and snowflake... cant wait to see pic of your lo


----------



## raelynn

Congrats No Doubt!

Christie - So sorry about the nosebleed but hooray for progression!

We do have a lot of c sections. Our little ones just got too comfy in there. I know they said Haylee literally clawed her way back up in my uterus. She caused some trauma to my bladder. So, she was definitely trying to stay in there.


----------



## Christie2011

My mw and nurse seem amazed by the lenvth of my contractions. The mw actually said an epi was a good choice when she saw my read out. They want to gef me laying on my side to help him get into the birth canal. I told them he wouldnt like it. They tried both sides anyway and now im n oxygen bc his heatrate plummeted. He is doing good now though.

Congrats NoDoubt!


----------



## No Doubt

The rest of the stats...21 inches, born at 1:13p. I will post more when I get home Wednesday as I'm on my phone along with pics. I will keep updating in the mean time though.

Christie so glad they admitted you finally. Good luck hun!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats NoDoubt!!! :dance: Can't wait to hear all about it!!

Christie - keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Yay, Virtue!


----------



## almosthere

you got this christie!!

wow rae-I hope you are not too sore from your l.o climbing back up!! 

afm sooooo ready for my appt. tomorrow so I can try to get a date scheduled and I bet I am still completely closed but I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## TwoRdue

Look forward to the update no doubt

Christie im glad that you have been able to get relief finally.


----------



## Christie2011

Made it to 6cm! Glad there is progress even if i cant feel.

Looks like Leo blocked the exit with a bunch of fluid so mw is going to try poking a hole in my bag to leak the fluid out. She says breaking it out right could cause the cord to tangle, so slow and steady is better.

He is also insisting that i lay tilled to my left and only that position. Not too far left and no right side. Back on O2 since his heartrate was All over the place when we tried a right tilt.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats no doubt!!! 

Thinking of you Christie!!! Your baby is going to be here soon!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

I hope all is going well for you christie.. cant wait to here when he is here.

Rung the hospital to see if I could get the sweep today as its a public holiday and works better with my oh with work, I wias told to ring back at 6 tonight and they saw know reason to why they could not do it about 8pm but I am not going to get my hopes up as I know they have been busy and unfortunately for me its the down fall of not been able to have my own midwife..


----------



## Christie2011

Leo Harold was born via csect at 12:05am june 3rd.

He was not handling the close contractions well. e wasnt Recovering his heartrate fast enough, so instead of breaking my bag or usinv pitocin to get labour progressing i agreed to csect so we could both end our week long labour. Everything went well.

I cant seem to post a pic using my phone so ill do that when i get to a computer.


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats Christie you have done so well.x can't wait for pic

I'm about to have the sweep and I so hope that my body takes to it.. my oh is so excited.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Christie! Can't wait to see pics!

Two, hope the sweep works for you!


----------



## TwoRdue

Sweep was not to bad just a little uncomfortable with some spotting after. I have less than half of a finger length of cervix left so its very short, soft and opening so they said the sweep should go in my favour. My lo is nice and low and is already in the right position for coming out for birth... im hoping this all helps things move along.


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Christie!

Two - Hopefully this gets things going for you. Baby sounds like he is getting ready!


----------



## Christie2011

Two i will try to wait patiently to see if the sweep works. Leo remained pretty high, the dr had to do quite a bit of pushing to get him out of of my ribs so he could be delivered. He also had a significant bit of meconium in his water, but seems unaffected. They were concerned about his glucose level at first since he is a little porker, but his test was fine.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie how much did he weigh and all that jazz?


----------



## almosthere

congrats christie!

two-I bet your next thanks to your sweep!

afm-going in today-will ask about a sweep if I have any dilation, if not, I've heard of a cream that is supposed to help move things along. I also want to get an induction date set. So excited to go in...2 hours til my ultrasound and 2.5 til my prenatal appt =)


----------



## Christie2011

Did i forget his stats in my excitement? He is 19.5 inches, 8lb 7oz and has a load of dark dark hair. He is shorter than we would have thought. My whole fam is tall, im 5	8". I also have lighter auburn colored hair. His is more the color of his grandpas hair. But the amount of hair he has takes after me. I needed a haircut when i was born.

Im still trying to believe he is finally here.


----------



## No Doubt

I always though Virtue was long which really doesn't fit cause im 5'6 and hubbs is maybe 5'8. And he looks like me so I figure he pulled most of genes from my side of the family. He has hubbs nose and that's about it.


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations Christie!! :dance: Can't wait to see a photo! Enjoy him! :flower:

Two - glad you were able to get in for the sweep. Hope it gets things moving for you!

Almost - how are you holding up? Any results from your jug of urine yet?!! Hopefully you won't have too much longer to wait! :coffee:


----------



## almosthere

getting-thanks for asking! I am super excited/nervous...going in to get induced TONIGHT at 5...this way I will have my dr. with me until tomorrow morning-then she is off duty, so I really hope he comes before she has to leave! She said either tonight or wed or thursday with a dif dr. as she wanted him out no more than a week late. 

At my appt: She did say I baby dropped based on my measurement so I was right when I said I dropped 2 days ago. My cervix is soft but still no dilation or effacement. Also, my US was great, but my urine test came back a tad bit abnormal but not enough to worry about preeclampsia. Also, about 5 minutes after leaving the hospital from my cervical check I got cramps and started to bleed bright pink, almost maroonish red-i wiped lots-it was like my period, and then it leaked a bit so i put some tissue as i had no pads on me! I called my nurse practioner and she said not to worry as it was normal from my check. I really hope my induction works and I can have my son safe and sound in my arms by tomorrow =). If it doesnt work I may get sent home, that would suck hahaaa


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost that is great and hope all goes well

I lost some of my bloody show last night but have been bleeding fresh blood all night do rung delivery and I now have to go back in to make sure everything is ok.. baby was moving most the night and his normal slow morning so hopefully is a quick check and all is fine..


----------



## almosthere

two-GL. i have a weird feeling we are going to be in the hospital the same time for delivering haha we will see!


----------



## No Doubt

Two and almost, things are happening for you now. Hope it all goes well for both of you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - good luck!! Hope all goes well tonight and your own OB gets to deliver you!

Two - I'm sure all is fine and your body is just getting ready, keep us posted!


----------



## Christie2011

Good luck almost and two. Cant wait to hear about your deliveries.


----------



## Christie2011

Leo is pro at breast feeding already and has mommy wrapped around his little fingers. He knows what he wants and will fuss until he gets it and won't sleep today without a short feeding. I'm hoping that he'll sleep for longer than an hour at a time at night though. Right now he wants to nibble every hour or so.

I was just OK'd to get up out of bed, so I was able to get to my computer and get a pic for you girls.

One of the nurses thinks I probably would have had problems trying to vaginally deliver Leo. Everyone keeps mentioning how big he is.


----------



## Christie2011

Oops forgot the pic
 



Attached Files:







Leo birthday.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

He doesn't look that big Christie. But he is precious!


----------



## TwoRdue

Love the pic Christie and it's great that thinhabitants are going well.

Waring for the doctor to come back as all it well and I am 4cm at the moment, they are surprised I'm not contracting yet just some tightening here and there, they are deciding if to break my waters now as sack has slightly bulged or to let my body do it naturally over the next day or two.


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost it maybe a case of us having our lo's at the same time.. how exciting and scary too


----------



## snowflakes120

GL two and almost!! It would be cool if you guys babies shared a bday!!

He does have alot of hair Christie!! So cute Leo is!!


----------



## raelynn

Christie - Leo is adorable! Haylee was about the same length but only 6lbs 12oz. 

We got early release from the hospital today after requesting it. My staples came out and the incision is healing well. My muscles are just a bit tight throughout the day. So glad to be home though! It was a little overwhelming at first since Haylee would not let me set her down to sleep until Daddy swaddled her and she quieted down for him so I managed to get a nap in. She's an amazing breast feeder, she latched on right from the beginning. We have a 2-3 hour schedule going so hoping to get about 3 hours of sleep tonight if all goes well!


----------



## TwoRdue

Do you ladies felling nervous before you went to hospital.
They are going to break my water soon and put me on the drip and I keep coming out in a sweat thinking about it... I'm probably just been a big baby


----------



## TwoRdue

Water broken and contractions have started in my back, if there not regular then there going to put me on the drip to move things along.. there expecting it to be hard and fast with the cervix been so short..


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - woohoo!!! Good luck and try not to worry - you'll get through the labour/delivery and have a beautiful baby boy in your arms when it's all over!

Christie - he is gorgeous!!!

Rae - congrats on being home with Haylee, hope you manage to get some sleep!


----------



## almosthere

Gl two you can do it! I am only 1 to 2 cm...had loads of irregular contractions before the balloon was inserted for dilation then after I had them as well but only for a short time and then they stopped. I got the 1 to 2 cm and the balloon is now out. I peed after and lost lots of mucus plug it was disgusting lol. Dh looked to prepare himself for the birth hahahahaaha. 6 woman in labor and one nurse short so I can't start pitocin for a couple hours which stinks but its out of my control. Sounds like your next two then me! So exciting!


----------



## almosthere

Oh congrats christie he is beautiful!


----------



## No Doubt

Two and almost, you guys are almost there!

AFM I still don't have any milk or colostrum so I have to supplement, but he's a greedy boy and doing well with it, lol. They have this SNS thing which allows you to still use it off of your own nipple so he won't get used to a bottle before my nipple. Bit honestly I've used both and he does fine with both so I don't think my breasts will be a problem when the milk does come in. They said cause I'm a first time mom and had a cs milk could be a few days late. One of my nurses was in the same hoag with her first and said her milk didn't come for 4-5 days.

Anyone else exhausted yet! Lol, Virtue was up was very fussy last night, but I somehow pulled some sleep out in the end and he was kind enough to let me get a couple extra hours this morning. Can't wait to go home tomorrow and get in our routine finally.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been Mia for a while. N doubt I am exhausted too! I got an hour and a half sleep last night and 4 hrs the night before. Definitely not easy. Breast feeding will work itself out. Allie had latch issues and is temperamental so I use a nipple sheild and used to have to use an eye dropper with formula in it to get her to latch. It is so much easier After your milk comes in. She has gained an ounce a day since we left the hospital. 
Congrats to all the new moms!! I really wanted a natural birth too. Even though my whole labor was under seven hours I had the pitosin, nausea meds, the epi (which didn't work so I needed a jump) baby's heart rate dropped they put me on oxygen even though I was 10cm when I was pushing they still had to cut me and I also tore. I e thing I learned is you can plan all you want but when it comes to babies you just have to go with it. Plus having a fussy baby is tough as a ftm. The nurses were calling her the madwoman at the hospital. 
This is my little Allie cat at 5 days. She is one week today:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Christie2011

I got more sleep during the day yesterday than when my sister got here at night to 'help me out'. She made me nervous because she slept on the couch in the room and kept taking Leo with her. So I basically just stayed up to watch them to make sure she didn't mistakenly suffocate him and that he didn't fall off the couch. I had told her she wasn't allowed to do that, but she doesn't listen.

Leo lost 6oz his first day. His nurse didn't seem concerned with that much of a weight loss, but it seems like a lot to me, especially if he loses that much more before we leave. I am getting milk already, and Leo likes to eat often. I wonder if I will still end up needing to supplement to get his weight up eventually.


----------



## No Doubt

Don't worry Christie all babies lose weight. Virtue only lost .02oz, bit then when they weighed him again at midnight last night he'd lost a full 5oz from his birth weight. He'll start to gain so I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## TwoRdue

Things are progressing very slow, at 5pm I was 4cm when they broke my water and contractions started straight away, at 1am there was no progress and still 4cm yet contractions had been longer, closer and really painfully.. I got the drip to help move it along and still nothing so I have said yes to a epi when I was told most likely another 8hours or so to go and if still nothing then I will have to have a c section.. I hope he progress on his own though.


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh two, I hope things move along for you too. He's really been through it in there and you with everything trying to get him here.


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - My milk didn't come in until just before we left the hospital - so around day 3 or so. It definitely gets much easier once the milk comes in since there is actually something for them to feed on.

Christie - Weight loss is fine. Haylee lost consistently every day and was up to an 8% loss in body weight until the last day when she finally started gaining (when my milk came in). All the doctors/nurses warned us ahead of time and said it is completely normal.

Two - Good luck and hope things start progressing for you. Apparently our little ones all just want to stay snuggled inside and don't want to come out.

I'm exhausted too. Well I was until hubby let me get a solid nap in this afternoon. Haylee decided she wanted to feed about every 20-30 min last night and refused to settle down until around 2am. Then we finally got back on the every 3 hour schedule so I managed to get a couple hours of sleep overnight. I'm hoping to pump at least once a day to start building up a supply so hubby can start helping out on some of the feedings but that all depends on Haylee not wanting both sides for every feeding.


----------



## snowflakes120

Count me in for lack of sleep. I feed every 3 hours so basically only getting like 2 hours of sleep at a time. I am lucky that Kellan is a good sleeper and a very laid back baby. However, it makes nursing hard as he falls asleep so fast and stops eating. Then I have had latch issues. My nipples were bloody and cracked - I balled everytime he would nurse. So I started pumping and feeding him my milk through a bottle. We are slowly working back onto the breast. BF is def hard work. 

Two - Thinking of you and hoping that things are progressing faster now!

Christie - My mom fell asleep with baby on the couch after I told her not to do that either. I was pretty mad. 

Great pic Miss A. We did our newborn photos on Sat. Just waiting on getting them back. 

No Doubt - My milk didn't come in til the 3rd day.

The nurses said that as long as babies don't loose more than 10% of body weight that they are good. They should ideally be back to birth weight within 10-14 days. 

Here's a pic of Kellan from the other day:
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/image_zpse917c00a.jpg


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Snow have you tried a shield?
I just love that pic!! What a doll. Can't wait to see you newborn pics.


----------



## Christie2011

Its just me and Leo tonight, i hope we both can get a good nights rest. 

Leo is aggressive when he first starts eating and it hurts something fierce until he finally latches right. I swear there are times when he is just bearing down on my nipple with his gums and that hurts like a bitch.

Adorable pics snow and missA.

Two and almost i hope you guys are showing more progress by now.

Im waiting to hear what Leo weighs tonight. He had a few feedings today where he just feel asleep after 5 mins. Im just hoping he didnt lose as much as last night.


----------



## TwoRdue

After a long and hard labour Jasper was born by emergency c section as after 16 hours and 2hours pushing he was not coming out and kept climbing back up. I also spiked a temp and they couldn't get his heart rate down pass 160 to 178 in sleep mode. They were going to try suction cup or vontuse but he was not low enough. He was also back to back so I got a epi as the pain was to hard.
Will be in for 3 - 5 days and will try to post photo or I may have to wait till I get home.


----------



## TwoRdue

Snow i Love the pic.. soo cute

Will do.more personals later, off to get some so rest.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, congrats! Get some rest now hun. Look forward to more updates!


----------



## No Doubt

My boobs were looking exceptionally full so I checked and my colostrum is finally there! My bubba can have mommy's milk soon!


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats two!

Yay for breastmilk showing signs of coming in.

Leo has been sleeping better than me tonight. Ive never been a back sleeper, but it is too painful to lay on my side right now. My back is now sore from sleeping on it all night.


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations Two!!!!! Fantastic news! That's another c-section to add to the list - we do seem to have had a lot of them! Rest well, looking forward to seeing a photo!

NoDoubt - yay for milk!!!! Hope Virtue enjoys it! :D

Almost - any movement yet?!

Bringing Fia to the gp for her 2 weeks post discharge apt today. Last night was her first unsettled night - fairly sure she had bad wind, she kept pulling her legs up and wouldn't (couldn't?) sleep for more than half an hour unless she was up in arms. Every other night she's been sleeping for 3-4 hours between feeds so hopefully this was a once off. Might ask about giving her drops or something for wind because she does get a lot of it and its the only thing that upsets her...

Hope all you other new mummies got some sleep last night! One advantage of having been in the neo for so long is that Fia's feeding & sleeping patterns were quite well established by the time she came home. Sleep deprivation is no fun!! :sleep:


----------



## No Doubt

Hubbs stayed with me last night as I'm being discharged today! He got up with Virtue. Even though virtue obviously woke me the fact that I didn't have to stay awake really helped me get some sleep. The nurse I had is also an amazing swaddler and got him tucked right in there and showed me how. Virtue is already busting out of his swaddles...strong little thing he is, but she made it bigger and tighter and I think that helped him sleep longer and not be so fussy as last night. He slept 2.5 hours at one point then 2 at another. I know it's not what im used to lately but that sleep makes me feel like a million bucks. Gonna try to get in one more.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies. Finally home. Here's a pic of my munchkin!


----------



## TwoRdue

Had a great first night with Jasper.. he latched on first shot and has done well feeding since. My oh is much a proud dad that is doing everything.. dressing, feeding and nappy changes as I have not been allowed up... he would even bring him to my boob. We are both in Love.


----------



## TwoRdue

Your lo is gorgeous no doubt. X Love the pic


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks two! I think so, lol.

How is everyone feeling? Just wanted to check in see how everyone's doing. I'm sore...can't wait for it to get better. They said the first couple days are the best cause you still have the need in your system and your body is still going off adrenaline. Then it gets a bit rough, the starts to get better again for real. I'm in that rough stage I'm sure, lol. The meds do help though.

And my boobs hurt...someone could have warned me, lol. My left is literally a cup size bigger than my right. And they screwed the pooch with my pump so now I don't have one. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow at the latest. My doc put the script in my file and then no one looked so none of the nurses ordered it. I asked every doc, nurse, etc. about it and no one looked through my file until my nurse today and she sent if over for me.


----------



## Christie2011

Love Virtue's pic NoDoubt! 

Leo had his hospital newborn photo shoot today and when they showed me the pics (to try to sell me this outrageous package deal) they set it to a slide show and music and it made me cry. He just looked so adorable and he's all mine :)

I'm also and emotional wreak right now because the doctor just confirmed that technically they are telling me I can't lift my 8 month old until after I'm given the all clear at 6 weeks. Then she said it's most important for the first 2 weeks, but as long as I don't do anything crazy, the occasional diaper change type activity will be ok. The nurses preferred that he wasn't brought the hospital to visit, so I'm missing him very much right now. :cry:

Other than that I tried to escape the hospital today, but doc said I had to wait until tomorrow morning. I've been up and about all day. Being in the bed hurts my back so I've avoided it as much as possible. I even got into the shower today. I'm feeling pretty good pain-wise. My back is actually starting to bother me more than the incision.

And yes, sore boobies over here too. My sister did try to warn me, but I feel like Leo is a food addict and is a bit too aggressive at first. She also says that the nips should harden and become almost numb after a while, but didn't say how long that would take. Showering today the water stung one of them, which surprised me.

These are two of my favorite pics the hospital took today.
 



Attached Files:







Leo hospital pic2.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 3









Leo hospital pic1.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

That has to be rough Christie, not being able to be around your lo. I can't believe the nurses thought it best for him not to come up. Take you'd time to rest up. I know you wanna leave, but you gotta take care of yourself. And I really love that first pic, lol!

Got a call and my breast pulp should be here any minute! Virtue fed a bit from my boobs today and they feel a little better, but not much.


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - He's a little cutie! I think I was the most sore on day 2 or so but that may have been because they had to leave me on the catheter for an extra day because of the trauma to my bladder and I was just extremely annoyed with it at that point. I love the nurse that finally got me off of it! I found getting up and walking around (slowly!) helped a lot with getting my muscles to loosen up a bit and showering made me feel amazing!

Christie - Love the newborn pics! I was the same way when they showed me the slide show. I couldn't stop crying. She's just such a little miracle and I can't believe how much I love her. Plus, she ended up looking right up at us for our family shot and it just melts my heart. I still tear up when I show people the online slideshow. My back also really hurt from laying in the hospital bed. Plus, I hate back sleeping and that is all I could do without pain. I've managed to go back to my pregnancy side sleeping position all propped up with pillows now that I'm home.

Haylee had her first doctor's visit outside of the hospital today. We went through 3 diapers in the short time we were in the exam room but the doctor said that is great because it means she is eating well. She's also gaining weight which a lot of babies still aren't doing at this point so good to hear that is going well. He also said I can let her go up to 4 hours at night without waking her (5 once she gets back to birth weight) so that will be amazing as long as I can get her into a good sleep. She loves to suck which is great for breast feeding but at night she wants something to pacify on and won't settle down. I gave in and gave her a pacifier last night but then she wakes up every time she spits it out. It is only at night, during the day she sleeps fine. Latching on still hurts pretty bad for me but once she gets going the pain stops too. I got some Lansinoh cream so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! Quiet in here at the moment! Hope you are all enjoying having your los at home :D How is the bf'ing going? And the sleeping? I've started giving Fia Infacol to help her bring up her wind. Seems to be working :thumbup: I've also started unlatching her every 5-10 mins to burp because sometimes if I leave it til she's done she does such a big burp that she brings up half her feed too... Feel so guilty about unlatching her when she's feeding happily though, even if it is only for a minute or two! My dr suggested cutting out dairy and seeing if that helps her but it's so hard - I never realised before how much dairy I actually eat! Today myself and dh are heading into the registry office to register Fia's birth and get her birthcert - it's about time for us!! Normally you can register them in the hospital but every time the registrar came looking for us we were down in the Neo so it never happened...

Almost - any update? Hope all went well with the induction and yourself and Liam are busy getting to know eachother :baby:

Christie - Leo is gorgeous! So sorry about not being allowed carry your 8 month old though. Very surprised they wouldn't let him visit in the hospital, that must've been very hard for you :-(

NoDoubt - Virtue is gorgeous!

Rae - I had to have a catheter in too because my placenta wouldn't deliver so they tried emptying the bladder first but in the end they had to take me to theatre, knock me out and remove it manually (ugh!) I HATED the catheter, made every single movement so awkward. :growlmad: I have a new respect for patients who need them long term... I could've hugged the nurse that removed mine too!

Snow, MissA & Two - :hi:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm a bit bummed by I'm the fact that I'm not really making much milk. Im worried that I won't really be able to bf like I want. But im also a bit at peace with it as the formula method is working ok. I just want to make sure Virtue eats is all. That's obviously my main goal. But would really like him to get the benefits of breast milk. I put him to my breast and pump but I literally get maybe half an ounce total from both breast each feeding. Then yesterday I was sore I couldn't even pump after the fifth time. I just figure I'll give what I can as long as I can and hopefully that will help with all the good Virtue should get out of bf.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi everyone, has been a very tiring couple of days as it was almost 48 hours before I could get and sleep and it was only for a hour. Jasper cluster fed for over 9 hours last night and today he is been a dream and allowing me some sleep. 
My breast a raw and been bleeding but am getting through it and looks like milk is starting to come through. 
Movement after the c section has been good and looks like we will all be heading home tomorrow American I can't wait.
Will update with a photo then.

Love all the pics and so want more more more.

Almost can't wait for a update.

No doubt I am sure it will happen soon I hope. How are you feeling?

Will post more when home.x you guys have been great.x


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies just a quick update as have to finsh breakfast and breast feed. liam michael was born at two in the afternoon on wednesday. ive been in hospital since monday and may or may not go home today as i got a rth grade tear so my urethra and my rectum. ive been in very bad pain and just started becomming more independent but not able to empty my bladder completely. he was very big for me seven pounds and nine ounces twenty one inches long. my number are broken on my cell haha. will update with photos when i get home he looks just like me with some of daddys body features so happy and in love


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats almost. Im happy to hear you finally have you Liam in your arms. 

Wow it looks like all our LOs made a memerable entrance!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats almost! Rest up and take care of yourself hun. Will wait for pics!

Christie, I was thinking the same thing this morning, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - delighted to hear Liam arrived safely, was beginning to worry! Sorry you had such a rough time of it, looks like you were right to worry about his size. Hope you feel better soon. Can't wait for a photo!!


----------



## raelynn

Almost - Congrats! Hopefully your recovery will be quick. 

So today I had my first breast leak. Apparently sleeping on your stomach is not good. I must have rolled over at some point and put pressure on one of my breasts and it leaked everywhere - through the breast pad, my sleep bra, and my nightgown. What a mess! Will start using the overnight pads and see if that helps.

Haylee has also decided that she likes to cluster feed at night. During the day she is perfectly content to go 3 or more hours (half the time I wake her to feed) but overnight it is sometimes an hour, sometimes 2, sometimes 30 min. It is making it hard to get into a sleep pattern. I'm already worrying about going back to work if this continues - I don't know how I'll make it through the day when I can't nap.


----------



## No Doubt

Rae I leaked through last night on my left side. Not as bad ad what you're describing, but there was a nice little spot on the couch where my boob was, lol.

Making much more milk today. Enough for a feeding out of both boobs. Had Virtues appt today and she said babies that are strictly breast fed need a vit K supplement as that's just not one of the things that gets passed down in the milk, but having him supplement is helpful so as of right now he shouldn't need one, but if i can keep my milk growing he'll have to go on one.

And Virtue is jaundice. Its not bad, but still worries me. He was a little jaundice before left the hospital but it was only his face and very slight. Its now on his chest, still slight yellowing but obviously that means its gotten worse. So they did more bloodwork and bilirubin levels did go up, but she said its still within normal range for 5 days old. She said around day 4/5 is when it's at its worse...the liver isn't really fully ready and functioning til day 5...so hopefully I will see improvement over the weekend. If not I'll call Monday and see what needs to be done. The good thing is that it's harmless and there remedies that are easy and harmless when caught early. But hoping we don't need it. He's still eating, sleeping, and going pee/poo really well so nothing to worry about...though I am cause he's mine, lol.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats almost!! Has everyone delivered now?? How exciting:)

No doubt Allie was jaundice also. Her bilirubin was 12 but its all better now. The more you feed virtue the faster her will flush it out. 

Broody I'm so glad fia is home now and doing well. 

Christie. I love your baby's face in that first picture:)

Being a mom is so much harder than I thought but I never imagined how much I could love another person. Totally worth it:). My baby is 10 days old already! Here's a couple more pics.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 78.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissAnnabelle

One more....lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## No Doubt

So cute in the crochets!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lovely photos MissA!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats almost.

Loving all the pic.. they are all very cute.

He is a pic of jasper I just quickly took. His first night at home.
 



Attached Files:







20130608_185323.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, he's gorgeous Two!


----------



## Christie2011

Yay for baby pics! I love how cute all our LOs are. Especially with all they put us all through!


----------



## almosthere

7.9 lbs-tore me up-4th degree tears have catheter until monday but I managed to get home last night after 5 days in the hospital woohoo!!!

Here he is, Liam Michael!!! :cloud9:

P.S everyones LO's are just beautiful I am so happy for us all!
 



Attached Files:







Baby and nursery! 116.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Christie2011

Adorable Almost. Sorry to hear about your tear and yuck having to go home with a catheter, but yay for having a lovely baby in your arms.

My parents ended up taking my 8 month old home with them for the week. My mom had to get back to work Monday and though I would love to have him here with me, there would have been no way I could have been able to care for him (or myself) properly. My dad will be watching him during the day, then my mom will take care of him at night. They left this morning and I miss him already, but hopefully this will allow me to heal faster.

I'm feeling pretty good, haven't taken any pain meds yet today and have only been on motrin anyway (besides the one oxycodine 16 hours after surgery when I finally got out of bed). With the pain being manageable for me I'm sure I would have over done it with my older son here.

I've been taking pictures of my older son on this baseball blanket since I brought him home, once a month. Now it's Leo's turn to start his pictures.
 



Attached Files:







P1010025.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Almost, so cute! Hope you get to feeling better soon!

Christie, that a nice tradition and will be really lovely to look back on.


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - he's so cute! Ugh to the catheter, bet you can't wait to get rid of that! Hope your recovery is nice and fast :hugs: I bet he was worth every bit of it though!

Christie - such a cute idea!! That was great of your parents to take your son for the week so you and Leo can get settled although I know you must be missing him like crazy :hugs: You're really going to have your hands full with the pair of them! Is your older boy sleeping through the night now? So great for them to be so close in age - I bet they'll be great buddies! Would love to see a photo of the two of them together if you feel like posting one!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies catheter comes out monday soooo excited!!! =)


----------



## raelynn

Almost - So cute! I bet Monday can't come soon enough for you. I know I felt so much better after the catheter came out.


----------



## Christie2011

Well my nipples are not getting less sore as they should be by now. Leo likes to chomp when he first latches - owie! I found this article and think I need to do the shove the nipple as far into his mouth as possible instead of just letting him find and latch himself. There are other tips if anyone else is tender and needs something to try.

https://www.breastfeedingbasics.com/articles/sore-nipples

Leo also seems to be on an hourly feeding binge. We didn't get much sleep last night because of it and he's kept it up for most of the day.

I've heard of how your let down can come when you hear your baby cry, but didn't realize how freely milk would come when that happened. I attempted to take a quick shower yesterday and Leo of course started crying during the middle of it. By the time I got out of the shower and over to him, it was like someone turned on milk faucets. Now I know why they say moms who are pumping record their baby's cries and listen to it while pumping.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm still pumping and even when I start in on one side, the other side just goes...and I don't have nearly as much milk as the rest of you. Luckily drinking lots of water and pumping more often is helping to increase my milk though. Not having to supplement as much and im able to get a full feeding when I pump now.

OAN I had a small victory today. I shaved my legs, lol! My tummy is still tender where my incision is, on the inside not the outside, but it's better. I think it's just that those muscles are trying to work already...you know with lifting Virtue and what not. We have stairs too though I try to use them minimally. We've been sleeping downstairs since Virtue got home. Our bed is just too high for me to climb in and out of. It comes up to just under my boobs. And my mom was saying that she'd heard when you bf/pump your uterine muscles contract, so I assume that may have something to do with it as well.

We went out to the mall today, just to walk around a bit. Didn't stay long, but it was nice to get out of the house. I tried on one outfit and thankfully my size still fits me everywhere. Just need to lose the rest of this weight and then I can button them. Just thankful I was all belly like people kept saying. The first week has been kind to me as far as weight loss and I'm hoping the second week will be too.

My feet are still a bit swollen, but thankfully my legs are not anymore. Can't believe Virtue is a week old today. Feel like we just got home.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and enjoying mommyhood!


----------



## raelynn

I feel like the time is flying too! I'm not ready for that. I want to enjoy every little moment. The lactation specialists told me if you feel cramps while BFing it means you're doing it right because it helps your uterus contract back down to normal size. I got the cramps and definitely see a difference. I'm also just a few pounds away from pre-pregnancy weight - another perk of BFing.

Haylee's been having a fussy day today. She hasn't let us set her down most of the day unless we get her into a deep sleep in our arms first. I'm hoping that doesn't continue into our sleep time because she's been doing so great at night I don't want to start going backwards. We've got a bit of a schedule going now since she just wakes once around 3am. I've been waking up on my own at that time now and just wait for her to fuss then we do a diaper change and feeding then back to sleep until 7am. Hoping it isn't just a fluke and we can keep it going.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie2011 said:


> Well my nipples are not getting less sore as they should be by now. Leo likes to chomp when he first latches - owie! I found this article and think I need to do the shove the nipple as far into his mouth as possible instead of just letting him find and latch himself. There are other tips if anyone else is tender and needs something to try.

I have had a lot of problems with breast feeding and have striped both nipples but the day after I left hospital I had a midwife do at home check and was also a lactation specalist and showed the best way to feed that has stopped it hurting most of the time and bleeding to.. there is such an art to doing it and we are all mastering it:thumbup:

My lo run me ragged the first 4 nights with no sleep and back to back feeding to bring my milk through as it was slow, he ended up with jaundice ane dehydrated yesterday but my milk came in and I was told told to feed feed feed him.. he is much better today and has slept all night and day and have had to wake him for feeds..

Still cant believe we are all parents and despite nipple pain, lack of sleep and an unorganized (my pet hate) house its the best feeling in the world... is in love with Jasper.

So good to read and see how everyone is going.
 



Attached Files:







20130608_215426.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## almosthere

two your son is so cute!!!

liam had his first home bath today-he got so cold i felt horrible =( My milk finally came in today too, I think I wanted to cry i woke up from a nap and bam huge hard knockers! LOL it looks like i got implants it is so crazy how fast they grew i hope i get to keep them. 

Hope all are well-so amazing we all finally have our sons and daughters in our arms!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. 

Things are going good over here. Can't believe Kellan is already 2 weeks old. All family has finally left my house. Tomorrow is the 1st I'll be home alone with the baby. So nervous! Hubby has to go out of town too and will be gone for 14 hours or so. Wish me luck!! Im also starting to go stir crazy in this hpuse!! cant wait til hes a month old so we can go out in public finally!! 
Breastfeeding is going ok. I had my follow up appt with the LC and she was more than pleased with my progress so far - so that was great. I can now get about 4 oz from a pump which is more than Kellan eats so I've already started a little pile of milk. He still takes forever to feed from the boob but I've been patient! I do a bit of both boob and pump feedings. I feed every 3 hrs around the clock. He sleeps great and i have to wake him to feed all the time!! I am hoping at his appt on Tuesday that the pediatrician says we can bump the night feedings to every 4 hours. Also can't wait to hear what he weighs!! Hope he's back to birth weigh! 
I still have a little bit to loose weight wise. Def need to tone up my tummy!! Can't do much for another 6 weeks though. I gained a total of 30 lbs exactly. And have lost 20 of it already. I tried on a pair of pre-pregnancy jeans and couldn't get them past my butt so I'll have to lose their as well it seems!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!!

So great to read about how everyone is getting on with their los!! Can't believe they're all finally here! Dunno if ye've discovered this site yet but it has great advice for breastfeeding & common problems - www.kellymom.com Fia seems to have a good latch and doesn't hurt me when she feeds but the last week or so she's been swallowing a lot of air when feeding & making clicking noises with her lips which means she's repeatedly breaking her seal. Then she brings up all the wind in a big forceful burp that brings all the milk projectiling up too :-( Seems to mostly happen with the foremilk, after a vomit she settles down and drinks the hindmilk much more calmly. It doesn't happen with every feed - sometimes once a day, sometimes more. I've been unlatching her after 3-4 mins to wind her so that it's not all gathering until the end which seems to be helping but it's not totally foolproof! I feel so mean for unlatching her when she's feeding happily too! And sometimes she won't go back on after the burp :nope: She's gaining weight well though, wetting her nappies and isn't distressed so I'm hoping it'll sort itself out... Will work on getting rid of the clicking and see if that helps too.

Two - glad the midwife was able to give you good advice :thumbup: Might see about talking to a LC myself if Fia keeps this up for too long...

Almost - yay for your milk coming in! I hear you on wanting to keep these new bbs! Total novelty for me to have anything larger than an a-cup!

Snow - that's great that Kellan is sleeping so well! Good luck with the weighing!

Christie - sorry Leo is being a bit rough on you, fx'd things improve soon!

NoDoubt - that's great that your supply is increasing! One of the midwives in the Neo recommended porridge and almonds to boost milk supply. I used to have porridge for breakfast every morning with a few spoons of ground almonds mixed in... Might be worth trying!

Rae - hope Haylee didn't continue her fussiness into the night and if she did I hope it was just a once off!

Nat & MissA - :hi:

On Saturday we went to my uncles 70th - here's two photos of Fia at the party :D

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/73c92a901bd20e61760b0d31897bb15b_zps198aec50.jpg https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/2d7b084e49e4cf00603d3ae955a13458_zps5c882ce3.jpg


----------



## GettingBroody

Found this video about latching on - its quite good :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gyKXdji6XE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue's belly button fell off this morning. Hubbs wanted to save it, but honestly we don't know where it is. It was there when I fed him last, but hubbs had the 2am feeding. When I fed him again this morning I noticed it was gone. I asked hubbs and he said he didn't know.

Also what are your lo's eating? Virtue is eating about 2.75 - 3oz a feeding now. If he doesn't he's hungry 45 mins later and puts up the hugest fuss. Not to mention it obviously completely throws him off schedule. I feel like I'm feeding him to much, but he eats it all and when he doesn't want any he'll stop.


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't done a full feeding via pumped milk, so I'm not sure how much Leo is taking. I try to get him to nurse at least 10 mins, preferably 15. My older son was doing 3 oz soon after he came home, so I don't think you're feeding your LO too much. He wouldn't accept it if he didn't want it.

Leo's button is still very securely in place. He finally slept for 2 hours last night when I wrapped him tight in a swaddle. I feel like he keeps reliving his birth in dreams and he keeps waking himself with his limbs jerking in all directions. I'll have to buy more swaddlers though, I only have two. He wet through one last night and spit up on the other.

He has his first ped apt today. His pediatrician was concerned about his weight loss in the hospital because it approached the 10% max that they like to see. I think he regained most of it before we left, so I'm not sure why she was so concerned, but I'm hoping he shows a good weight gain today. He ought to with how often he's been feeding.

My followup apt isn't for 5 more weeks. I still have to schedule it. When do you all have to go back for followups to make sure you're healing? I also wasn't given any guidelines on driving after my csect, so I'm driving us to his apt today. My sister was told to wait 2 weeks, but she had a rough csect. My only guidelines after release were to make the followup apt in 6 weeks, no heavy lifting or exercise, and pelvic rest.


----------



## No Doubt

I didn't get instructions on driving either, but I've heard the 2 weeks is standard rough section or not. My doc said to follow up in 4-6 weeks so I'll make it for in about 3 weeks. Haven't scheduled mine either. Can't wait for Virtue to be a bit older so I don't feel like he is so fragile.


----------



## raelynn

Christie - We're in the same situation with swaddlers. I'm washing both at the moment. I was told I could drive after 2 weeks so hubby drove us to the first pediatrician appointment. I am also supposed to have my follow up with th Ob at 6 weeks but haven't scheduled yet either.

No Doubt - I also haven't done a full feeding with pumping but it looks to be around 3 oz or just under that. Sometimes she feeds a lot less other times a lot more

Broody - Haylee makes a clicking noise sometimes too but her latch seems to be good. She does tend to spit up a little sometimes or just drool some milk out at the end. She also very rarely burps even if I try for a long time. Not sure what more I can do

We did have a fussy night to start last night. Had to rock her to sleep with a pacifier before she'd let me lay her down. But, the rest of the night we were back in schedule. It seems the only thing that settles her other than eating is a pacifier. She sucks constantly and if its not the boob or a pacifier, she sucks her fingers.


----------



## GettingBroody

NoDoubt - I've no idea how much Fia is taking either, that's one of this disadvantages of bf'ing! She takes as much as she wants - sometimes it's only 10mins, other times she'll nurse on and off for an hour or two... When she was in the neo they had a formula to work out how much each baby should get. It was 180ml (just over 6oz) multiplied by Weight of baby(in kg) divided by Number of feedings per 24hours. Hope that helps!!

Christie - good luck at the dr! Hope ye see a good weight gain! I had to go back to my dr 2 weeks after Fia's birth and again another 4 weeks after that. I didn't have a csection so no idea about the driving...

Rae - I've started following the technique in that video and have had good periods of click free feeding today :thumbup: I've also started unlatching her as soon as the clicking starts. No vomiting so far today - hopefully it continues!!

Two - forgot to say I love the photo of Jasper & your oh! Fia loves to sleep like that too!

Almost - Fia hated her first bath! She screamed & screamed! Things have improved a bit since though - she still doesn't love them but hopefully she's getting there!


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting - I hope that you can sort out the feeeing with the wind, my lo drinks so fast and gets the hiccup and tonight was his first milk spew. I love your pichey are very cute.

Snow I am sure you will do great with just you and your lo, jasper is 5 days old and oh had to go back to work as he is self employed and I dont have any help, I was panicked about it but the wether turned really bad and he had to stay home.. I was happy with that as my lo gave me a real fright today and oh managed to calm me down.

I find with breast feeding that Jasper pushes awayand gets his hands in the way when feeding and it would upset him more because he cant understand why he cant get to the breast so I brought a swaddle body suit to help, its made a difference and it stops him attacking his face to.. will put a pic of him in it later


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting was there anyhing that help fia with bath time? Jasper hates them, we have to bath him fast or he screams.. I half fed him before bath time and it dont help.


----------



## TwoRdue

No Doubt said:


> I didn't get instructions on driving either, but I've heard the 2 weeks is standard rough section or not. My doc said to follow up in 4-6 weeks so I'll make it for in about 3 weeks. Haven't scheduled mine either. Can't wait for Virtue to be a bit older so I don't feel like he is so fragile.

2 weeks!!! Lucky.. im not allowed to for 6 weeks and if I do and there is a accident then insurance will not cover it so I am left to rely on the oh..


----------



## Christie2011

Turns out Leo is a little fat boy at heart. He weighed in at 9lbs 4oz, already surpassing his birth weight of 8lbs 7oz. He also managed to grow 1 3/4". I'm not convinced he did grow so much, I always thought the hospital didn't get an accurate measurement. It's so hard with the way LOs squirm and pull in their limbs and such. 

His doctor says he's doing so well that after his 2 week apt, which we only need because Maryland requires a second blood panel done for various deficiencies, then we can skip his 1 month and come back for his 2 month when he gets his first round of vaccinations.

Now if only I can get him to sleep at night.

Two - I call that pose the 'tree frog'. Leo loves when I attempt to burp him up on my shoulder. More times than not he ends up just curled around my boob fast asleep. I feel like he's clinging to me like a tree frog does a tree :)

Fia looks like she enjoyed the party.


----------



## Christie2011

NoDoubt - totally feel ya about Leo being so fragile. I can't wait until he is able to start supporting his head a little. It makes me nervous how floppy he is right now.


----------



## raelynn

Christie & Two - Haylee loves the 'tree frog' position as well. She's been fussy the last 2 days and I just let her fall asleep like that on my shoulder after my attempts at burping her. It settles her down right away. She's also starting lifting her head up from that position. It scares me though because she can get it up but then lets it flop back down so I try to catch it before she gives up.

She's started making little baby noises too. Mostly in her sleep or when feeding. She grunts loudly which is hilarious and makes cute little baby sighs. She's also feeding like crazy during the day. I guess she switched her cluster feeding periods to the day since she only wakes once during the night now. Sometimes I wonder how she can still be hungry but she fusses and tries to suck on my arm sometimes even just a short time after a 30 min feeding. I also solved my leaking problem by either making sure she feeds really well right before bed on both sides. If she doesn't, I pump both sides just to empty out.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - didn't do anything specific to help with the bath I'm afraid. She just cried less for the second one & hardly at all for the third one... She still screams when she's being dried though! Probably cold after coming out of the warm water. One thing I do try to do is wait til she isn't crying before taking her out of the bath so she doesn't associate crying with getting taken out of the water.

Christie - well done Leo!! Great weight gain!

Rae - Fia makes little happy sighing noises when she's feeding sometimes, it's so cute!! 

Fia clusterfed for a few hours yesterday evening and then slept from 11 til 5am!!! :D Downside is my bbs were like rocks from the missed feed!


----------



## TwoRdue

This is the swaddle I love
 



Attached Files:







20130611_204011.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GettingBroody

Too cute!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two where did you get that? Allie likes to have her arms up and I think that's why she fights the swaddle. 

I feel like she is awake too long. She gets so fussy sometimes she will only sleep on me. She's 2 weeks old today. Things are for sure going better but still figuring things out. 
It's hard having a fussy baby and then people try to tell me to let her cry it out. No thanks. 

Broody I can't believe how big fia is now! Looks like she is thriving:)


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - thanks! She was 6lbs 10 last Wed so she's still small really but she seems much bigger! Her muscle tone is very good and she can hold her head up for quite a while now... :D Sorry to hear Allie is fussing a lot :-( I definitely agree with you about not letting her cry it out - ye'll both be utterly miserable and she's much too young to even learn anything from the experience! For some strange reason we (ie the human race!) seem to expect huge independence from tiny babies! If a cuddle with mum is what she needs to comfort her then that's what she should get! :D Must be exhausting for you though...fx'd she gets more settled in the next few weeks :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

Leo likes to have his hands to his heart when swaddled. My other son didn't really like to be swaddled at all. My other son never like pacifiers either, Leo will settle down with one though.

Leo slept a little better last night, but was still up almost every hour and then would only nurse for 5 mins.

While at his apt yesterday I found out just how much a mama's touch or voice can settle a LO. he was crying when I laid him down on the table for his dr to take a look at him, but as soon as I started talking to him, he quieted. I loved that he is so comforted by me that just my voice makes him feel safe.

I have to go out and buy some bags or containers to start freezing some breast milk. Leo nursed so much to begin with, I now I have extra. Which will be a good thing for when I go back to work. At least I'll be able to provide his daycare with breast milk.


----------



## No Doubt

Is anyone else's lo still sneezing? Virtues been sneezing since he was born. They said its normal ad its how they clear out all the mucus, especially babies born via c-section. Just wondering if he should still be sneezing.

Virtue had a fussy night last night too. He fussed himself right into his midnight feeding, then didn't want to be put down. He would fall asleep no problem with the usual rocking and butt pat, but as soon as we lay him down he'd start up again. And he was so awake yesterday so o thought for sure he'd sleep last night. Now he's wide awake again.


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA here is a link and I think you should be able to get it on ebay or amazon

https://www.sleepsolutions.com.au/babies/?gclid=CKbw6-Ot3LcCFUFLpgodhzoAsQ


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Broody - it sounds like she is doing great! I can't believe she is holding her own head up at 6lbs that's great. I found thus website troublesometots.com that deals with sleep a lot. I think I gave to keep trying the swing and swaddle and pacifier. Right now it just seems like she hates everything but I think I gave to introduce intro her better. We went for a walk today down the canal. It was our first outing by ourselves. Dh went back to work yesterday. It's rough because he works 55hrs a week usually but we are doing ok so far. Plus I don't have any family nearby so it's all just me. 

Christie - what pump are you using?

No doubt - mine still sneezes a half dozen times a day. That's what happens with Allie and she gets herself overtired. The other day she only slept 12hrs. Same thing maybe 15 minutes at most after I set her down she is up. Check out that website that lady talks about swaddling and the swing for sleep. 

Two - thanks! I found one in amazon in going to try it!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies sorry i've been so quiet on here...I finally got my catheter removed yesterday but also asked for a UTI test and I do have a UTI...just what I need right? ugh. On meds now-which by the way will most likely give me yeast infection, so I have meds for that just in case. 

Nodoubt-I worry about allergies with my cat, but yes my LO sneezes and I was also told it is normal. He seems so cold today but his armpit temp was good. He slept for 4 hours straight-does anyone else who is breastfeeding let there lo's breastfeed 2 hours at a time everyday and then give a long stretch here and there? Like in the night? Also, does anyone else have trouble with their lo's not crying all the time in the night to let you know he peed/pooped? Liam does this sometimes and it makes me worry! He needs to wake us up or else I am going to have to start using an alarm to check on him every couple hours! LOL

My breasts have finally calmed down after 48 hours of hard rock torture-so glad as liam had trouble latching with such firm breasts. I am supposed to be getting my medela double electric pump in the mail by thursday, hope it comes soon!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm using the Medela single deluxe pump. It's one my sister gave me that she used. My right boob seems to be the one that is over producing. I pumped that one twice yesterday and ended up with 11 or so oz.

Leo still sneezes, but not much.

Leo and I got out today for a bit. My sister came and got us so we could do some shopping. Leo desperately needed some correct sized diapers (he already used up the newborn and 1s that I had, so we were left with using size 2s [I have a lot of size 2 left over from my older boy]). 

I also needed a bigger nursing bra. I don't think I'll get back to prepreggo weight until after I stop breastfeeding. I feel like a porn star with these things :holly:! I bought the biggest cup size they had at Target in my size and I think I may even need another cup bigger.


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - sometimes Fia feeds on and off for hours and other times 10 minutes will do her! I'm just letting myself be guided by what she wants. Likewise sometimes she wants more after 2-3 hours, other times it's 4-5. She never cries with a wet/dirty nappy either so I just change it before every feed.

Christie - if you're trying to decrease your oversupply then you should only pump when it is getting unbearable and even then just pump enough to take the edge off. Otherwise pumping until you are empty will only increase your supply. (I had big problems with oversupply when Fia came home & I switched from pumping to exclusively bf'ing, was very sore for a few days but then my supply decreased to match her need) Obviously if you want to keep your oversupply so you can build up a store of milk then keep pumping!! :D


----------



## TwoRdue

One of my boobs were huge yesterday as Jasper would only feed from one size so o tried to express the other but can't get the hang of it.. did anyone have probs with expressing to start of with


----------



## Christie2011

Two - are you using a manual or an electric pump? I have a single manual and and a single electric. I find I get a bit more with the electric, but the milk doesn't start flowing right away for either. I think the main thing is to remain relaxed. If your LO is close by then try pumping while looking at him and maybe imagine that you are nursing him.

I've also read about a short massage of the breast from the outside in toward the nipple in a circular pattern helps with the let down reflex.

I've just asked my manager if I can take 2 more weeks off than I had originally planned. I just can't see putting Leo into daycare this early and I found out that it will be slightly better financially for me to stay out on disability than to return to work so quickly. I hope both work and the daycare will be OK with me delaying my return.


----------



## raelynn

We've been having fussy nights here too. Last night Haylee woke for her normal 3am feeding then wouldn't settle back down. I hate watching the sun come up while I'm still trying to get her back to sleep. It was definitely a rough night. I'm going to try sticking to a schedule for bedtime to see if that helps her settle down.

We also have periods during the day where I'll feed her several times in an hour and then could go for 3-4 hours before the next. I guess it depends on her being awake and sleeping. I'm definitely noticing some more awake time lately than before. She's very alert and has been checking everything out during those times. I also talk to her and she just sits and watches me - so cute!

I've been using my pump once a day on most days to start building a freezer supply for when I go back to work. I have the Ameda Purely Yours electric pump. It also comes with a manual adapter so I can either use the electric or manual option.

I need to order some larger nursing bras too. I'm larger than what they have in stock in Walmart and Target now. For now I'm just stretching the life out of the Walmart nursing bra I picked up when I was still pregnant. Unfortunately, good nursing bras are super expensive!

Also, TMI but is anyone else constipated now? I heard it can happen with the pain meds from the c section and also from breast feeding. I'm probably not getting enough water. I have to go but just can't today and straining hurts my insides (from c section). Its super annoying not being able to do normal bodily functions on top of trying to take care of a newborn.


----------



## Christie2011

Did they not put you on colace while you were recovering I'm the hospital? I think they gave me one or two a day to counter act the meds from cesarean. I bought some for when I got home too since I didn't have a movement score I was discharged. I've only used it in e at home and gave t felt constipated yet, but I do seem more gassy then usual. And it's pAinful gas.


----------



## TwoRdue

I have a manual pump, my left breast is not producing as much milk and Jasper keep losing weight so they want me to express in between to top him up.. I just tried to express my right and had no problem but find it hard to get get much from the left. 
Will try doing it near him and see if it helps. 

Hope you manage to get the extra two weeks.. will be nice for you and lo.

First day back for work for oh so it's been just Jasper and me all day.. o have been luck that all he is doing is sleeping till I wake him every three hours for a feed then he is back out to it.


----------



## TwoRdue

My pregnancy constipation was worse than what it is now, I'm find everything is slowly getting back to normal but I do take lactilose twice a day to keep things moving.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Allie has been awake since 8pm and its 2am. I'm so tired. It's so hard to deal with her crying when you're this tired. Dh is sleeping and that makes me mad too. How can a newborn stay up for 6 hours???


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA - :hugs: Hang in there! It will get better. In the meantime, wake dh and hand her over so you can at least get an hours sleep. I was up for hours with Fia one night and like you I was not happy that dh stayed asleep and didn't offer to take her - next morning he said he thought she was bf'ing the whole time (which he couldn't exactly do!!) and to make sure to wake him next time to hand her over. I'm sure your dh would be delighted to help - sometimes we just have to ask!

Two - if dh will lend a pair of hands you could try expressing while Jasper is feeding from the other side. That might help stimulate the milk...

Christie - when do you go back to work?

Rae - all my bm's were really painful for the first few weeks after the birth. I stopped taking my iron supplements and that helped a bit. Mostly it just improved with time though. Good luck!

Almost - yay for getting your catheter out but boo to the uti :growlmad: Hope you feel better soon. :flower:

Afm, another 6 hours straight sleep last night! :shock: :dance: To build up a store of milk for the night she seems to feed constantly after dinner. She takes breaks of about 10/15 mins and then she's off again. So that's exhausting but worth it for the long stretch of sleep!


----------



## No Doubt

Almost hope you feel better from the uti hun.

Two I got colace too and they said to take it for a couple weeks to help with things. I didn't go for maybe 6 days after my section which they said is normal, bit after that I haven't had any problems.

MissA so sorry you're still up. I agree let dh take her for a bit and try to sleep a little hun.

Virtue seems to have gotten back to his 4 hour schedule and dh took the midnight feeding so I got a nice stretch of sleep. Though Virtue is wide awake now. He always wants to be up around 4/5 in the morning. Which I guess is ok cause when I go back to work that's when I get up anyway.


----------



## TwoRdue

Ahhhh my lo has been cluster feeding for 6hours now.. he is hanging off me now, hasn't even given a break to try and express not that I will be able to now!!!!! *yawn* need sleep now


----------



## GettingBroody

I hear you Two!! Cluster feeding is exhausting!! Fx'd you'll get a good long sleep at the end of it though! :sleep:


----------



## TwoRdue

I wish I could.. due to his weight loss I have been told to feed every 3hours so I have to set my alarm and wake him, still waiting for this feed to stop as been 8 hours.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yikes!!


----------



## raelynn

I agree! Cluster feeding is exhausting. I'm always wondering how can she still be hungry after she just ate! At least during the day it's better because you're not losing sleep. Since we've built up a little store of breast milk now, hubby said I can wake him if it gets bad. I think we're going through a growth spurt. They're supposed to have one around 2 weeks and both hubby and I have noticed she's bigger. Maybe that is why we're all seeing more feeding happening lately.

I ended up taking colace yesterday and that has helped get things moving today. They had me on it in the hospital and I had been fine since then. I guess it was probably just me not getting enough water.

Have any of you been using a pacifier with your little ones? Haylee loves to suck and freaks out sometimes if she can't have either the boob or her fingers so I've been giving her a pacifier. She's obsessed with it and it hasn't had any negative effect on breastfeeding. Basically if it fits in her mouth she'll suck on it. It helped us get through a fussy period early this morning when I wasn't quite ready to wake up yet. I just had to roll over and stick it back in her mouth when she spit it out. She's starting to get the idea of holding it in her mouth with one hand too.


----------



## almosthere

two-my son was cluster feeding and my drs and pediatricians and lactation consultants i have seen have told me only 15 minutes on each side is enough as you can only produce so much milk. After that they are sucking as a pacifier (although it looks like my lo is still drinking) but either way, ever since I stopped the hours of feeding in a row and just feed every 2 hours in the day and once in the middle of the night and once early in the am we have been on the best schedule! I am almost getting 8 hours of sleep with a nap and just by sleeping for a 4 hour stretch at night-it is amazing! 

and Rae - colace is my friend-I am on stool softner and a mild laxative once daily since I gave birth due to my tear and stiches-I wonder if that is what is helping me lose so much weight along with breastfeeding-I can;t beleive how fast it is falling off----i just wish my many stretchmarks would fall off too haha


----------



## No Doubt

We're not using a pacifier, but the doc did say the sucking is a soothing mechanism for them. She said they will suck anything so sometimes I'll stick my finger in his mouth and he'll suck away for a few seconds then push it away and suck his fingers.

I agree a four hour stretch is nice. Last night was good. He went down after deeding at 8 then hubbs took the 4 o'clock feeding so I got a almost a full 8 hours myself. I was up with him at 4 for a couple hours, he was just awake hanging out, then I got another hour or so. So today ik feeling refreshed. Another appt today and then that's it before 2 months.


----------



## Christie2011

Im so jealous of all of you getting four hour stretches. Leo wont give me more than two.

I have been using a pacifier when he seems restless.

Is anyone else's lo doing a lot of moaning and groaning? I feel like he has a bellyache but i cant get him to burp and he is pooping just fine. Im trying to figure out if thats just his over tired noise or if something is wrong.

I also feel that his startle reflex is overactive. He seems to startle in his sleep a lot even when it is quiet.


----------



## No Doubt

No moaning and groaning...more like cooing. Sometimes when he's stirring awake he'll make noises like when he's trying to go poo.

Virtues startle reflex happens often too. I asked the nurse about in the hospital, so I don't think you have anything to worry about there.

I thought about you Christie and the fact that you taking care of Leo yourself and was wondering how your sleep was going. The swing the ladies recommended really helps if you haven't tried that yet. Do you do a warm bottle? I think that helps put that warm feeling in Virtues tummy which helps with the sleep. Also Virtue is up a good bit of the day now just hanging out so I think that helps too. Is Leo awake during the day?


----------



## TwoRdue

I would love 4hours to... I understnad with the weight thing though so I hopehe has a weight gain today. He just woke 2.5hours between his marathon so I hope its a short one.

No doubt if I dont fed he will just scream and scream till he has boob, even my oh cant settle him and he hates the dummy so I have know idea how to break the cluster fed. My lactation lady did say that he may do it to try and increase his supply and as im a slow producer it must be what he was doing


----------



## Christie2011

The one good thing about Leo is that he doesn't fuss once he has eaten, he will either chill and hang out, or he will go to sleep. He just doesn't stay asleep. I forgot I had one of those heartbeat bears for my older son, which he doesn't use anymore, so I'm going to try that to see if it'll relax Leo more into a deeper sleep.

I do have a swing, but my parents took it with them to NY as my older son loves to swing while he watches his Little Einstein dvd before bed.

Leo has only had a few bottles. He doesn't do well with them. It's a chore to get him to finish 2 oz with a bottle. Yesterday he only drank an oz via the bottle and wouldn't take anymore. I could try a different style bottle to see if he likes it better.

I was able to extend my leave. I'll go back to work July 8th. It'll both be hard for me to be at home for that long, but I'll feel better about leaving Leo in daycare when he's a bit older and hopefully I can get him on some kind of feeding schedule by then.


----------



## No Doubt

Back from our appt and everything went great. I asked about him going out in public and he said that was fine, just no one touching him without hand washing, coughing, smoking around him...the stuff you know. He also said that I was actually doing well with the amount of breast milk I was producing which made me feel better, but instead of pumping when he eats to pump every two to three hours and that should help. Next appt is in a couple months.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

We went to the pediatrician today. She said that its just taking Allie a little longer to adjust and there isn't anything wrong with her. She's 8 lbs 2 oz that's up 2 oz from Friday. I think it's just hard because I don't have and help really and it's hard when they are cranky and you're exhausted. Maybe another week and well be all sorted out. Back to the pediatrician in 2 weeks. The visiting nurse is coming tomorrow again maybe she has some more advice. Oh yeah she was fussing in the drs office so the dr had me nurse her there too for like 20 mins. I feel like a cow. Always nursing. Anyone else not have time to eat?
Went for another walk with her today. She seems to like that:)


----------



## raelynn

MissA - LOL sometimes I feel like a cow too. Especially when pumping.

Almost - I'm surprised with how quickly the weight has fallen off too! I also wish the stretch marks would fade as fast.

I'm not getting the 4 hour stretches overnight yet but she seems to be sticking with the 3 hours for now. She's been settling right down after each feeding today no pacifier needed. I even managed to get a nap myself during one of her sleeps.


----------



## TwoRdue

Had midwife come over again today and weigh Jasper and he is still loosing weight so she have me a prescription to help increase my milk supply and if he weighs less tomorrow I will have to start him on some formula.. I really hope that does not happen so it's going to be another long night of feeding and expressing (she dropped of a automatic pump).
I feel for him.as he is hungry and can't get anything.


----------



## No Doubt

Aww two, that was one reason I gave in to the formula so quickly. I didn't have anything and didn't want Virtue to not eat or not get enough. I'm sure it will work out for you and jasper hun. Just gotta keep at it is all. I wanted to only breast feed too, bit we gotta do what we gotta do for our lo.


----------



## TwoRdue

I hate the fact that he has been hungry all this time but at least there is formula to turn to if all else fails. Has your lo done well with formula so far?


----------



## GettingBroody

MissA & Rae - in the Neo there was a room just for expressing. It had a row of comfy chairs and about 15 pumps. Everyone called it the milking parlour! :D

Two - :hugs: Hopefully the formula will only be a temporary thing and you'll be able to switch back to full bf'ing soon. If not then that's ok too, although I know it must be upsetting :flower: Keeping Jasper happy and healthy is the main thing. Have you tried things like oats, almonds, fennel tea etc? Fx'd the meds will do the trick.


----------



## GettingBroody

Saw this on facebook yesterday and thought it was really good :thumbup: 

*You're A Good Mum...* 

*To the mum who's breastfeeding:* 
Way to go! It really is an amazing gift to give your baby, for any amount of time that you can manage! You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who's formula feeding: * 
Isn't science amazing? To think there was a time when a baby with a mother who couldn't produce enough would suffer, but now? Better living through chemistry! You're a good mum. 

*To the cloth diapering mum: * 
Fluffy bums are the cutest, and so friendly on the bank account. You're a good mum. 

*To the disposable diapering mum: * 
Damn those things hold a lot, and it's excellent to not worry about leakage and laundry! You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who stays home: * 
I can imagine it isn't easy doing what you do, but to spend those precious years with your babies must be amazing. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who works: * 
It's wonderful that you're sticking to your career, you're a positive role model for your children in so many ways, it's fantastic. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who had to feed her kids from the drive thru all week because you're too worn out to cook or go grocery shopping:* 
You're feeding your kids, and hey, I bet they aren't complaining! Sometimes sanity can indeed be found in a red box with a big yellow M on it. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who gave her kids a homecooked breakfast lunch and dinner for the past week: * 
Excellent! Good nutrition is important, and they're learning to enjoy healthy foods at an early age, a boon for the rest of their lives. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum with the kids who are sitting quietly and using their manners in the fancy restaurant: * 
Kudos, it takes a lot to maintain order with children in a place where they can't run around. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum with the toddler having a meltdown in the cereal aisle:* 
They always seem to pick the most embarrassing places to lose their minds don't they? We've all been through it. You're a good mum.

*To the mums who judge other moms for ANY of the above? * 
Glass houses, friend. Glass houses.


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue fed from the boob this morning! How do you know when he's had enough? I still have to pump though as there's still milk in there and my other boob is a bit achey. Unfortunately I now have to disturb his slumber as he had a nice little poo and needs to be changed.


----------



## lilbabywalker

Sebastian has been a big comfort nurser lately and barely sleeps, even during the day! Makes for a tired mama haha. Maybe it's his 2-3 week growth spurt . . .


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay NoDoubt!! :dance: He's had enough when he stops feeding and (usually) falls asleep :thumbup: No need to pump even if there is milk left there - your body will begin to match what he needs after a while. If you pump when he's done then your system will keep producing too much. If the other bb is really sore just pump a small bit to take the edge off and prevent engorgement etc Great that he took it! :D How long did he feed for? If it was 10-15 mins or less & he's hungry again in an hour or two then the general rule is to put him back on the same side the next time so he can finish off the hindmilk... If he's not hungry for another 3 hours or so then you can switch sides b/c both will be full again (iykwim?)


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, he loves his mama Walker :D Hope he's letting you get some rest during the day!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Allie slept so good last night. Two 3.5 hour stretches. She doesn't like the swaddle so I just let her arms stay out. The dr said not to cluster feed her but give her the paci well that didn't work and I think sometimes she's just extra hungry because she ate and ate then slept and slept. Also I had a lot of onion for dinner on Tuesday so maybe that's why she was so fussy that night? Everyone tells me something different but I think I've got to pick and choose what works best for us. 

Broody - lol the milk parlor! That's cute. Isn't it funny how we lose our modesty after baby? More people have seen my boobs in the last two weeks. 

Two. Even if you have to give a bottle to him he's still getting nutrients from your milk too. I have to use that shield. I don't think it's as easy ad any of us thought.


----------



## Christie2011

Leo pulls himself off my boob when he's done, if he hasn't passed out completely.

I think I figured out why he only sleeps for an hour/hour and half at a time. I tried to get him to drink 3oz from a bottle before bed last night and he only took 2, then a short while later he ate the other 1oz. But then later in the night he only took 1 before falling asleep and even after a diaper change I couldn't get him to drink another oz. When he's on the boob, he must be only drinking an oz at a time. I need to figure out a way to get him to drink more at once, we were up every hour again last night.

He did take 2 oz early this morning then slept for 2 hours. Seems like he'll sleep an hour per oz.

Anyone else figure out how to clear off the newborn flaking skin gently? I don't want to rub his skin raw, but he's flaking on his face and I don't like it to get into his eyes. His hands and ankles are pretty bad with the flaking too.


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - Fia didn't really have flaky skin other than the cradle cap on her head which we just gently scrubbed off with a warm washcloth and some baby oil - she screamed the house down! Nurse in the hospital said to rub her with almond oil if she gets dry skin so that might work? Just be careful with the sun after using oil or he'll burn! As regards the feeding try changing his nappy after he's finished feeding at the bb to see if wakes up and wants more then? (if you can! If I changed Fia mid-feed she'd spit a lot of milk back up at me!) Other things the nurses suggested to us to wake babies for a feed were opening up the babygro to let some ar to the skin & gently washing the face or feet with some damp cotton wool. They also said they're more likely to wake if put down rather than kept snuggled into mum!

MissA - did the dr say why you shouldn't clusterfeed? Fia definitely sleeps longer after cluster feeding. The two nights she slept for 6 hours she had pretty much fed all evening. Yesterday evening she just fed every 3 hours and woke up after 4 hours after I put her to bed...


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Christie, you need a new ticker!! :D


----------



## TwoRdue

I use baby moisturizer after every bath or shower and that seems to work but I don't put it on his hands and face.. no flaking on face though just hands.

Spent another night cluster feeding, I am so exhausted that I have spent the last hour crying, I wish he would just give me a few hours sleep.. 
I hope there is weight gain but at this stage I am thinking of getting formula to top up before bed time to help settled him.. your right I will still be giving him breast milk so he will still be getting what he needs


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Aww two ( hugs ). The lactation consultant told me there's nothing wrong with giving a bottle before bed. Even if you just did it once to get some sleep. Stress and lack of sleep can effect you milk production too. You need to take care of yourself so you can take care of that baby.


----------



## GettingBroody

^wss^ :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

Two - I'm considering a formula bottle before bed as well.

Broody - Thanks for the reminder to change my ticker :)

I'm attempting to get ourselves together and take a trip to Babies R Us. I want to look at double jogging strollers and get an umbrella stroller. I'd also like to see if they have bigger nursing bras. The girls are getting out of control over here. I swear they've grown since I bought a bigger bra Tuesday.


----------



## raelynn

Had our 2 week appointment today. Haylee is weighing in at 7lbs 5oz today. The dr said they're happy with any weight gain at this point and she's gaining much better than the minimum so proof that whatever we're doing is working. They also did the heel prick for the metabolic panel and she screamed her little head off. I've never heard that level of crying/screaming out of her and it broke my heart. I guess the doctor is going to be rough for us from now on since vaccines are coming up. We also got the vitamin d supplement to give her each day - guess we'll find out tomorrow if she likes it.


----------



## No Doubt

Two hope you yet some rest soon hun. I know you must be exhausted.

Christie I noticed today that Virtue sleeps longer if he eats a little more so you may be right.

Rae, yay for the great appt! That heal prick gets them. I had to be there for Virtue when they checked his bilirubin again and yikes! Mix the vit d in with the milk if you can cause they don't like it. That's what the doctor told us. So that's what we do.


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - Thanks! I was wondering if I could mix with milk if she doesn't like it. Our doctor said some babies like it and others will puke it back up because they hate it. I guess if she hates it I'll pump just a little to mix it with. The doctor also said its not a big deal to do it every day this time of year since its sunny out.


----------



## GettingBroody

NoDoubt & Rae - Fia is on iron which she likes and multi vitamin which she hated at the start. I was going to mix it with milk but my mum (who is also a doctor) advised me not to because she said the last thing you want to do is put her off her milk if she could still taste the vitamins in it... So we persevered with giving them with a little syringe and now she makes a little face but takes them no problem.:thumbup:


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks all:hugs: 

Rae when Jasper had the heal prick test first time in hospital they got me to breast feed him while they did it and he didnt even cry but second one at home with know feeding and he screamed till he fed


----------



## raelynn

Two - The nurse did say we could use the room to feed Haylee after the heel prick today so maybe that was to help settle her down.


----------



## No Doubt

Anyone else's boobs/nipples hurt when their lo cries? Mine ache so bad.


----------



## Christie2011

Yes. Or sometimes even when Leo is nursing on one side the other will start to hurt.

I feel so bad for Leo tonight. He seems to be constipated :( I wonder if it's something I've eaten today.

Has anyone else started tummy time for their LO? I read that we should definitely start by the time they are a month old, but can wait until after their cord stub falls off. I've been giving Leo some tummy time during each of his two awake times. Usually only long enough for him to move his head from one side to the other, since it takes him a while to want to switch sides. He's more likely to lift his head when he's playing 'tree frog' than during tummy time. But I want to avoid him getting any flat spots and tummy time is always the recommendation for that.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My doctor said to just do tummy time while she is laying in my chest and I'm watching her. 

Is anyone using gripe water?


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie my midwife said that what makes you gassy will make lo gassy..

MissA I was told not to use gripe water while bf?? And that its not as affective now they have removed the alcohol

Jasper did 16hour of cluster feeding and managed to put on 120g:happydance:.. top up with formula the next couple of days, express and breast feed should get things sorted as well as a much needed rest for us both


----------



## raelynn

Two - Hopefully you get some rest tonight. I bet you're exhausted!

Christie - I've just been allowing Haylee control of her head when she is on my chest like MissA. She lifts her head and looks all around while burping. The doctor also just flipped her over in his arms today to check her neck/head control and said she's looking strong so I'll probably just continue with this until she's strong enough to control it better. Right now when she's done she just lets her head flop back to my chest and I imagine that would hurt if she's on the floor.

No Doubt - Mine are aching a bit tonight but Haylee has been going longer between her day feeds now so I think I'm getting fuller in between feedings. It is the first day they've actually hurt.

Haylee has been sleeping great this evening, hoping it continues into tonight. My in-laws also brought our dogs back today. They're not quite sure about Haylee yet and I'm still a bit uneasy letting them too close. They're small dogs and very well behaved so I doubt anything will happen but its my protective mommy instinct. We're taking it slow for now but the one keeps barking at her little noises.


----------



## Christie2011

After a fussy beginning to bed time, we had a good night. Leo slept in increments of 2 to almost 3 hours. I tried some formula before bed, but he didn't seem to like it. He made a face and only drank an oz, then he wouldn't settle down until he got boob. He seems to be staying on the boob longer since last night, so I'm hoping that's a trend that will stay. He's also very sleepy this morning and has yet to have his AM awake time.

I haven't used gripe water with Leo, I did try some with Nicholas when he was a month or two old. I was never convinced it actually worked for him.

Two I hope your LO continues his gain and continues to give you a break and lets you start catching up on much needed rest/sleep.


----------



## TwoRdue

Igot some sleep :happydance: and now to try our first family outing..

Have a good weekend all:hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Two - So glad you finally got some sleep. Good luck with your outing!

We went on our first family walk today. Took the dogs out with Haylee in the stroller. It was a nice nice little trip. We're also having a girl's shopping trip tomorrow with my mom and sister.


----------



## TwoRdue

Rae hope you all have a nice time shopping

Decided to weigh myself today and in 10 days I have lost a total of 25pounds.. I cqn believe how much you can lose after having a baby and with know exercising.. another 15 pounds to go and I will be pre pregnancy weight. I'm sure it can be that hard. 

On the topic of weight I can't believe how much my oh family is obsessed with my weight, pre pregnancy I was 121 pounds a slim build and as I got bigger it was all they could comment on and now that Bubs is here it is still top of there topic list.. today going on about how when they popped in the other day they could still see a belly "well maybe that is because of swelling from my surgery and the fact that I just had a baby"!!!! Grrrr there is at least one comment about it everyone I see them.. great way to make you feel good..


----------



## raelynn

Two - I can't believe that they feel it is ok to comment about your weight! Your uterus is probably still shrinking back to normal size at this point. Mine is just now starting to not look so much like a flabby pooch and Haylee had a super latch and gave me the shrinking contractions from the beginning. I imagine those that didn't still have a ways to go. Regardless, it is not they're place to be concerned about your weight! You're right, you just had a baby and besides you can worry about yourself without they're comments!


----------



## No Doubt

Two I can't believe they would say something either! I would be pissed! Of course its gonna take some time for things to go down. But who would be so insensitive and rude to say something. I'm just how starting to not have a flab pouch either, but am still watching it in the mirror everyday. I don't think they realize that this can be a very sensitive issue for women. Which how mom really should considering she's been there before. Just ignore them. 25lbs is great and I'm sure you look great too.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies...My oh said that the next time something is mentioned he will be saying something to them as he can see how much it gets to me.. I had also been feeling pretty good about myself as well.

Had to go to the on call doctors today due to bad pain in lower right leg and he thinks it feels like a superfical thrombophlebitis and have to go to gp on monday to get a scan to make sure its not DVT (he pretty sure its not though) so asprin and compression stocking should do the trick till we know. 

Its saturday night here so I hope eveyone is enjoying the start of there weekend and have lots of fun time planned.. I enjoyed our family day out, oh took us out for lunch for a late 30th as I was discharged the day before and was not able to do anything (not that i minded).. Jasper was a gem the whole time right up to we got home.
Tomorrow is let oh sleep in and do nothing day ;)


----------



## almosthere

BUMP! Just quickly popping in to say hello-sounds like everyone is doing well and keeping busy with all the LOs. Hope you all have a great day-I am just slammed with homework and needing a nap already hahaha. Can't believe my little man has his second check up Monday already! Anyone have special fathers day plans?! I am not aloud to drive because of my recovering so I can't really go out and get anything for DH without him knowing hmmm...


----------



## No Doubt

I tried to make reservations at this new restaurant that hubbs wants to go to, but they close at 4 and he has to pick his mom up from the airport at 3 so that's not gonna work. I did him a fathers day cake from Dairy Queen in the flavor he likes. He'll have to pick it up, and he's ok with that. He always says he just wants to eat. And he was done with ordering in something.

Tomorrow is the two week mark for me so next week I'm gonna try to get out a bit. Go for some walks with Knubia and maybe get to a few stores. Didn't really miss driving, but glad I can again. Besides hubbs yelled at me a couple days ago saying I was doing too much and not resting. I thought I was resting. I'm just such an active person so I thought I was taking it easy. So he's been doing everything the past couple days. That's been really nice, lol.

I scheduled my pp checkup for a couple weeks. Would be really nice if they cleared me a little early to workout, but I doubt it. I'm 5lbs away from my pre pregnancy weight, but I really want to start toning things up. I tried on a pair of my pants yesterday and almost got them buttoned, but obviously my stomach was not how I'm used to and I want to get that back.

Virtue had been really fussy today. I think it's partially what I ate yesterday was a bit spicy and the fact that yesterday he didn't poop all day and finally started going right before bed. He's gassy so I'm hoping it doesn't last all day, but we'll see. It's taken everything to get him down twice already this morning. I nursed him for over an hour before he finally fell asleep at my boob and hubbs snuck him into his bassinet. I finally was able to go back to sleep after being up with him for 3 from 4-7 this morning.

It's nice out today so maybe we can get out for a small bit.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt hope you guys have a nice fathers day, its a couple of months away here.
Is there anything you give him for gass? My lo suffers with it lots as he wont burp properly.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - here we have Infacol for gas, contains simeticone (sp?) which helps the small gas bubbles join into bigger ones which then come up more easily. I'm sure you'll find something similar if you ask in the pharmacy. Apparently it can make reflux worse though if that's something Jasper suffers from? Hope you get some sleep again tonight!!

Edit: Lol! Just realised you were asking NoDoubt if she had something for Virtue's gas not asking if something existed for gas! :dohh: Oops!


----------



## Christie2011

We've had a busy day over here. Drove North an hour and half to meet my parents to pick up Nick. After handling Leo for two weeks and not getting to pick up Nick, Nick feels HUGE to me right now. I had to weigh him to make sure, but he is only up 2 lbs from his 6 month checkup so he didn't have a big weight gain while I've been on the mend.

My boobs get in the way when holding him now though. The drive up and back tuckered out Leo completely. He's been sleeping for 2.5 hours now. I'll have to wake him in a few, hopefully Nick will go down for bed by then.

Here they are sucking on each others fingers.
 



Attached Files:







Nick sucking Leo's hand.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8









Leo sucking Nick's hand.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Christie2011

And about the whole weight issue, that's just rude. My sister is the only one who has asked me how much I lost, but it was because she wanted to emphasize how fast the weight comes off, not because I still have weight to lose.

I read somewhere that your uterus should be back to per-pregnancy size between weeks 4 and 6. I can still see the pouch shrinking, but I still have a lot of weight to lose. I think I must have gained the most here, or at least had one of the highest gains. My first goal is to get to my 'non working out' weight, which is still 23 or so pounds away. Then to my fit weight which will be another 5-10 pounds more. I've been noticing around 2.5 pounds a day in loss so I'm hoping that will continue, for a while at least.

I just found out my cousin is in her 2nd tri with her second. She had had a first tri miscarriage a few years ago so we are all excited she's made it to 2nd tri. She is due in December.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie congrats to your cousin!

Those pics are so cute! I fan see though how it feels like Nick is huge compared to Leo. He's not big, but there's obviously a size difference there. I'm sure you will get used to it though. Maybe that's why the docs didn't want you picking him up just yet.


----------



## No Doubt

Two, nothing I gibe for gas. He doesn't get it often, he usually burps fine. It was just this morning which is why I thought it was what I ate yesterday. He was really gassy in the beginning so we switched the formula to the easy version, for gas and fussiness and that seemed to help.


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost - the more advise the better, I am finding this all very scary as what to do and what not to do..

I eneded up going to the pharmacy and got a natural ginger remedy that he loves the taste of and since taking it there is a increase in his burping and wind and was able to do a bowel motion after not going all day as he could not remove any wind. I hope it continues like this..

Christie your two boys are very cute and congrats to your cousin, what great news for her and her partner.. 

No doubt I wonder if the top up with formula is causing some of his problems.


----------



## No Doubt

It was just the one day. He burps and poos just fine. It was like there was a 12 hour period where things stopped for him and then his world was good again.

Pretty sure Virtue is having his growth spurt. He's how feeding 3oz every two hours and honestly overnight that hurts, lol. Hoping it will level out soon. I just keep feeling like I am over feeding him cause his feeding has increased to me what feels like rapidly in the past week. But the doc said to feed him what he wants so I do.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Christie. I live the pics! His adorable are they? They are going to be best friends for sure:)

Two. I give Allie gas drops every now and then when she is unexplainable fussy

No doubt. Allie has hot a growth spurt too. Sometimes nursing every hour for up to an hour! We are supposed to go to a cookout today and I feel like I'm going to spend to whole time in the other room nursing!


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - how cute!! Is Nick ok with sharing you with Leo? Love your new tickers!

MissA - I felt like that at my uncles party last week! The first time she was hungry I fed her in the other room but it took nearly an hour so the second time I just stayed put...


----------



## No Doubt

I would have stayed put too. I'm sure people will understand. Do you have a cover up?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

No. It is at my in laws house. My in laws make me uncomfortable. I tried to show my mil my baby book and she was put off by my pregnancy test under plastic. My fil wouldn't look at ultrasound pics because he thought it was gross. I have a feeling i will be stuck in the other room the whole time and they will complain. My mil came here last week and i was nursing the whole time and she was complaining to dh that i dont like her. Duh. Anyway I don't think it's going to be fun.


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry missA. There were people put off by the fact that I just said I was going to save my pee stick, but I don't care. I did save it. I look at it every morning. Hopefully your visit won't be too terrible, but look at it this way, if you are in the other room the entire time at least you get to spend it with someone you like, your lo, instead of being around people you don't.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Lol that's a great way to look at it no doubt! Thanks that makes me feel better:)


----------



## GettingBroody

Well said NoDoubt! Bring a good book MissA and enjoy the break away from your inlaws with your beautiful baby!!


----------



## raelynn

I think our shopping trip the other day may have been a bit too much for little Haylee. That night she discovered she can scream cry and when hubby went out to pick up dinner she started screaming any time I tried to set her down. I had to let he just cry it out for a few minutes so I could go to the bathroom. She finally fell asleep but started scream crying again for the first middle of the night diaper change and up until I fed her again. She seems to have finally settled back down to just fussy cries today.

I also did my first in public feeding but I don't have a cover so I was using a towel. It was pretty awkward. I found this cover up pattern on pinterest to I need to go out and get some fabric soon and see if my mom and I can figure it out. I'm sure my mom can since she's a great at sewing. I appreciate my mom so much more now that I'm a mommy. I've been asking her a million questions too so I'm so glad she is close by and can help me out when I feel lost.


----------



## No Doubt

Rae I know what you mean. Me and my mom recently had a huge blowout last year and are on our way to making it better and I totally appreciate her. The other day I called her balling thinking something was wrong with Virtue cause his lower right back was wet. I thought he was sweating then I thought it got worse when his entire back was soaked. I called the pediatrician and I finally realized later that his penis was pointing up and to the side so all the pee was running around do his back, lol. She had told me that she didn't think it was sweat as it would be odd for him to only sweat in one spot and she was right. Looking back it was a funny ordeal, but at the time I was freaking.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm really surprised I haven't had any issues with Leo peeing all over/through his diaper/clothes as I had such a problem with Nick. But maybe I learned well from Nick and am instinctively positioning Leo correctly, because I don't even think about it when I diaper him.

A gross problem I've had with Leo though is him pooping mid-change. I swear he could set distance records :) I haven't been fast enough twice now.

I had to do a sudo public feeding yesterday. When I was picking up Nick from my parents, we were making the switch in the parking lot and Leo decided the bottle I gave him wasn't enough and he wanted boob. So I climbed into one of the back seats of my parents van threw some baby blankets over us and nursed him. Sort of awkward since my dad was in and out of the van getting Nick's stuff into my car, but it worked out ok.

I had my first solo outing with both boys today - to Walmart for some necessities. They were perfect in the store, Leo slept the whole time and Nick pretty much just gnawed on whatever I put in the front seat with him and was just observing everything around us. They waited until we got home to lose their minds. I think Nick is teething and so he needed some meds, then calmed right down. Leo wanted to cluster feed before nap time.

But in the end we had a two hour nap time and that's just what mommy needed :)

Picture of us taking on Walmart.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00298.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Christie2011

Leo has gained another pound this week. He's now in the 98th percentile for weight at 10lbs 6oz. I asked the doctor if he can gain too much weight too fast and she said yes, but with breast fed babies it's not really a concern. I wonder if I can change my diet to make my bm less fatty? While his body seems fine weight wise, he seems a little heavy in the face/neck. I don't know, the doctor may not be concerned, but for some reason I am.

My boys will probably hate this, but I love that I can shop for them in the same clothing section. Their doctor calls them my Irish Twins since they are less than 12 months apart.
 



Attached Files:







P1010002.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies hope all are well!

missa-sorry to hear of your in-law troubles-my husband cant stand his mother in law =( and I really don't blame him! my mother has made dh and mines first weeks as parents a living hell when she is at our house or when we are at hers- unfortunately. She is a control freak and is pissed off from the get-go that she wasnt in the room for the birth of my son when she already knew she could only be in the room while I had my labor and contractions then had to leave for the final moment so dh and I could have our own special time with our new family (she actually left the hospital minutes before he was born then was pissed she found out about the birth through a friend via txt message but that would not have happened if she stayed! Then just today she stopped by without letting us know and before I could get off the toilet-i was peeing-she left because i shouted out to her that we had to leave for liam's pediatric appt. I am just so sick and tired of my mom taking everything so personal like we are against her-I swear she thinks we are trying to keep her grandson away from her when we are trying to do the opposite!! ugh sorry had to rant and thats not even the half of it.


----------



## almosthere

cute pics of the boys christie!


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA that does not sound nice at all, hope that it gets better for you.

Christie very cute pic 

Jasper has constanly been unsettled and I am finding a am lucky to get two hours of sleep, the hubby had to take him at 6 this morning so i could get a hours sleep and the same this avo. We took him to the doc and he said that he has colic and could be like this till he is 4 months.. I feel for him as he is so tied and constanly pushing from the pain in his tummy and the wind.
We took him out today to try and settle him and he did good half the time and played up the other half... nana sent him a whole lot of $$ to spend on him and found it perfect time to take advantage of it.

Hope you are all well and your los.

I maybe tied but im still l Ioving every moment.


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost it takes awile for us to settle into our own system and you hould be able to do that the way you feel best.. I hope that you can sort this out with your mum.x


----------



## No Doubt

Two sorry about the colic.

Almost my mom is like that which led up to the huge blowout, but I think she gets it now. She even said she just wants to come here, visit Virtue, and sit down and shut up and big get on anyone's nerves, lol. We'll see if that happens. But sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do and she needs to understand that. You two have to raise your child(ren) the way you best see fit and she needs to understand that.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

It must be some kind of grandparents insecurity about never being able to see their grand baby's? Why as soon as you aren't around it turns into keeping the grand baby from them?

It wasn't that bad over there on Sunday. They were trying to be nice probably because they want us to come over. They want me to take the baby to her mothers which I'm not ready for yet as she is sort of far away and there are rambunctious kids there all the time. Maybe in another couple of weeks once we are more settled. 

Two. You said you bought gas drops? Are you giving him formula now? Maybe it's a reaction to that?


----------



## TwoRdue

Missa the gas drops only work some of the time, doc said there not much we can do with colic but wait it out.. still breast feeding and used formula a couple of times once a day as a top up till milk supply increased. 

I think grandparents think they have more right over your baby than you do sometimes more so on oh side and they can pack a stink when you put your foot down.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Does he cry the whole time he's going or is he just fussy hard to settle? I wish I knew what was wrong with my lo. I also give her gas drops done times. She doesn't cry constantly but will have stretches of fussiness where she is awake for a long time and hard to settle. I haven't been getting much sleep either. I have been falling asleep nursing her at night if makes me nervous. I'm thinking about buying a co sleeper. Anyone recommend one?
Also she had this rash on her face that kept getting worse the dr said navy acne. Then she said heat rash. Turns out its sunburn from riding in the car. That has rally made her fussing worse. Anyways be careful about the sun in the car. I need to buy some window screens.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Two also have you tried mothers milk tea? They gave me that in the hospital to help my milk come in and I think it worked. They also told me to do skin to skin as much as possible. Not sure if you tried those things or not.


----------



## TwoRdue

If I am really tied and know I will fall asleep I nurse on the lazy boy with pillows around but I hate that to as I wake up and freak out that he is not breathing or snuggled to far into by breast but he is fine.. not something I am fond of but the tiedness takes over.
Jasper crys when he is really windy, he pushes aand pushes athen crys, he settles a lot more when he has finally farted or gone toilet but struggles a lot.. some babys systems have not caught up and can take up to 4 months of age to start working better and other babys are just a lot more windy than others. He finds it hard to burp so the ginger mix does help with that sometimes plus prune juice.
Just started with skin to skin and he slept better last night but when he is awake he crys lots.with more pushing
Will look at mother milk tea but not sure if we have it hear as never heared of it.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Another thing I read that cause babies to be gassy and fussy is fore milk hind milk imbalance. I guess it's if you switch sides too often before each breast is drained all the way. Could that be it?


----------



## TwoRdue

I'm not to sure. He normally feeds of each side for about 15min and sometimes does it twice


----------



## Christie2011

I think I have an infection in one boob. It feels sore all the time, even when not engorged and today I've noticed a red area on it. It's so painful when he nurses from it, but at least I read it is actually good for me for him to nurse from it and doesn't bother him. I just hope it clears up soon.

He has been having the hardest time getting into a good sleep. Once he's in a good sleep he'll sleep through feedings, or at least go right back to sleep, but getting him to sleep is very tiring and trying. I can't figure out if he wants to nurse, wants a pacifier or just wants to be held and rocked. If he starts nursing, then he keeps pulling off and crying but if I pull away he tries to latch on again. I know he's getting milk because it's all over the place when I do take him off. I try burping him, which works for a minute, but then he's trying to find something to suck on again and it's an endless cycle.

Once he did finally get to sleep last night he slept for almost 3.5 hours. I guess it was as tiring for him as it was for me.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Christie maybe he has reflux? Try nursing him in an upright position?

I think Allie has reflux. Her breath smells a little sour and she's spitting up a little the main thing is I can't lay her down on her back. I've been doing a lot of reading about probiotics instead of gas drops for gas and reflux. I'm going to call my dr tomorrow. I guess that they have drops for infants but moms can take probiotics and it passes to the baby through the milk.


----------



## Christie2011

He does spit up a lot, so maybe I should consider reflux, I've just been assuming he's been overeating. But he'll spit up even if he's burped and when burping in an upright position. Today I've tried to keep him upright longer after eating before putting him down and before changing his diaper. Seemed to have worked somewhat.

Between the two boys I feel like I spent my day just changing diapers. Leo has a habit of dirtying another diaper as soon as I've closed a clean one on him. I've had diaper changes that involved 3 new diapers before he stopped pooping.


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - you say the milk is all over the place when you take him off? Maybe you have an over-active letdown or an over-supply? Have a look here - https://kellymom.com/bf/got-milk/supply-worries/fast-letdown/

Fia has reflux too. She will sleep soundly on her tummy on my chest or dh's but as soon as we turn her onto her back to put her in the basket then she starts grimacing and fussing, often following that with a spit. We raised the top end of the basket up a few weeks ago which helped a bit but then last night I raised it up even more and she didn't fuss for too long so maybe it wasn't high enough the first time. Another I read yesterday that seems to help is to move them more slowly to a lying back position (rather than just suddenly flipping them onto their backs) and also once they're in the cot stay by them and if they start fussing raise their upper body with your hands until they stop then lower them back to flat and repeat it until they are comfy on their backs. That worked for us last night too...

The other option for reflux babies is to sleep them on their tummies but that goes against all the SIDS prevention advice so don't think we'll be trying that just yet. Maybe for a nap if I'm right there watching her but not overnight.


----------



## Christie2011

I think I do have an overactive let down which is even worse because Leo is aggressive (so much so he's given himself blisters on his lips). There are times when he pulls off and my milk is spraying him in the face. He often pulls off coughing too. I'll have to try some of those positions in the link.

I haven't been needing to pump so much to reduce engorgement, so I'm hoping my supply will adjust to his needs and help some.

He's been using Nicholas' sleep 'n play, which keeps him on a pretty good incline, for napping today. He seems much more relaxed in it and has actually napped this morning. He doesn't usually nap during the AM. We may actually get morning family nap time!


----------



## GettingBroody

That's great that he had a nap Christie! Have you tried letting him latch on and then unlatching him as soon as your letdown starts and only relatching him once the spraying has stopped? That might help too :shrug:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

For those of is dealing with reflux what do you think about this thing?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004QRMUO2/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1371748674&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## GettingBroody

Looks interesting MissA! Expensive though! (which is fine if it works but if it doesn't...! :shock:) Keep us posted if you do get it :D


----------



## Christie2011

Leo won't be sleeping in his crib for a while. Until he is sleeping longer at night since he'll be sharing a room with Nicholas to start. It looks like it should work, as long as LO doesn't end up down in between the bumpers. I hope he out grows the reflux before he would need it, but I'd try it if he still has it when he starts sleeping in his crib.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I just got my breast pump today (a Medela pump in style advanced with tote), 100% covered by insurance, yay! I'm a little sad about introducing a bottle though, even though it'll be such a relief to have the option now and then. Any other breastfeeders start a bottle yet?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Walker! Fia was on both bottles and bf'ing when she was in hospital but she's been exclusively bf'ing since we came home. Had to leave her with dh for a few hours on Monday evening so defrosted a bottle just in case she woke up hungry while I was out. In the end she slept the whole time but gave her the bottle anyway when I got home rather than throwing it out and she still remembers how it works! :thumbup: Going to give her one every week or so I think to keep her used to them and make weaning easier in the future. A friend of mine is having terrible trouble weaning her lo before going back to work - refuses point blank to drink from a bottle!

Edit - I feel sad at the thought of the bottle too! We'll be glad of it in the long run though!


----------



## No Doubt

I do the bottle mostly but will do bf in the morning when I haven't pumped yet. I have to he honest though, I'm not really a fan of bfing. I'm fine with pumping so he can get the breast milk, but I'm just not getting that bonding experience. Plus it is nice to have a break when hubbs feeds him and hubbs loves it and he can experience the binding too that way.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's the thing though is Allie isn't in her crib yet but she hates her bassinet so I've been falling asleep with her so I need to find another solution. Maybe she would hate it in there anyway because she's never slept in that room? I'm not sure if I'm ready for her to be in another room. Ugh I don't know what to do. 

I haven't gotten my pump yet. My insurance told me they covered a pump but turns out they only cover a rental. That would still cost me $35 a month which isn't worth it because I'm not going back to work so won't be pumping that much. I haven't pumped yet but it would be nice to get a break.


----------



## Christie2011

Nicholas started sleeping in his crib when he was a month old. He was fine with it, but of course I was in there checking on him and making sure he was breathing several times a night.

I've given Leo a bottle a few times. I don't think he drinks as much from a bottle as he does when he breast feeds. I could probably try a faster nipple since he's used to the faster let down, but I'd rather he drink slower to avoid the reflux when using a bottle. I actually considered going exclusively bottle so I could use the slower nipple to see if that helps his reflux, but I find bf'ing more convenient right now than pumping, especially since he feeds so irregularly and often during his awake times and the longest he'll go is 2.5 hours.


----------



## raelynn

We've been using a bottle in the morning so hubby can take the early feeding. I've been pumping at least once a day to try and build a supply. Haylee has been cluster feeding pretty much all day today and I can't keep up with the every 30 min feedings so we're going through my supply pretty quickly today. You'd think she'd be tired...I know I am!


----------



## almosthere

Walker mine finally arrived a few days ago! Did you try it out yet? I got the same one =)

Hope all are well-liam is doing fantastic-sleeping 4.5/5 hour stretches at night! He is sleeping in my lap now as I was getting homework done and he was originally awake lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm still lucky if I get a stretch of 3 hours at night. During the day Leo is up for most of the morning, taking 20-30 minute cat naps. He naps in the afternoons for maybe an hour and half at a time, then I get 2.5-3 hour stretches at night. And in between that Nick may get up once or twice. Some how, my body has adjusted over the last 8 months between having Nick and getting up to pee at night during the pregnancy, to where I can actually function quite normally off of whatever amount of sleep I'm able to gather at night.

Anyone else missing being pregnant? I'm missing feeling Leo's little kicks and movements, though I'm happy to be able to hold him now.


----------



## lilbabywalker

I pumped for the first time today! Went pretty well (got about 2 oz). I thought my insurance only did rental too but the company I got the pump through treats if as a purchase as a pump shouldn't be used by more than one person.


----------



## raelynn

Christie - Do you have a sling or wrap so you could do baby wearing? My wrap reminds me of how it felt when pregnant since she's right up against my body. It also helps to soothe Haylee (sometimes).

We're still working on the whole bedtime sleep thing too. The night Haylee screamed her head off and would not settle down for hours I ended up sleeping on the couch since she finally fell asleep in her pack and play downstairs. She ended up sleeping 5 hours that night. Wish she would sleep that long all the time without the screaming beforehand. Last night she was up about every 1.5 hours but I think we're going through a growth spurt. Most nights we get about 2-3 hours

My breastpump was also covered in full by insurance. I love it because this way hubby can bottle feed her in the morning so he gets some baby bonding time and I get a little sleep. Then when I wake I pump both sides and have been filling two playtex drop-ins to the 3oz mark. I've started freezing them to build up a supply for when I go back to work and for these growth spurt times when she wants to feed every 1.5 hours and my boobs can't take it.


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't bothered checking with my insurance to see if a breast pump is covered. I'm doing OK with the single pump my sister gave me (for now at least). With my overactive let down I get my 4-6 oz in less than 5 mins and I usually just pump once in the morning. I found that's when I'm fullest since he doesn't eat as often at night as he does during the day.

I don't have sling, or wait, I think I might somewhere. I actually bought it for my sister when she was pregnant 2 years ago, I'm just not sure what I did with it, but great idea.

Leo actually slept for 4 hours last night. Or at least I think he did. It's either that or I was too tired to record a feeding last night. But during that 4 hours Nick got up, so I still haven't had a solid 4 hours of continuous sleep. We may be getting there though fxd.

We did the Baltimore's Womens Classic 5k this morning. The boys were excellent. Nick was his charming self. The double stroller I used the front seat where Nick was sitting, doesn't have sides and he leans when he sits, so he was pretty much leaning out the side of the stroller the whole time. People kept commenting on his 'gangsta' lean. Tried to prop him up with blankets but he found a way to lean anyway. Leo just nursed on a bottle the whole time. I was just surprised that neither lost their minds during the 50 mins it took me to walk it. This is the 6th year my sister and I have done the race. It's so much fun. Lots of random people lining the route cheering on all the 'mommies', 'aunties', and friends. I even got a shout out crossing the finishing line! My mom ran the race with us one year for her 50th birthday. Totally recommend the race to anyone who does 5ks.


----------



## almosthere

Yes I miss my belly and being pregnant =(


----------



## raelynn

I miss regular sleep! Haylee really isn't too bad but I'd love a regular sleep routine again. Also, no poppy diapers today so of course I was worrying. I read breastfed babies can start going days in between poops at 4-6weeks and she still has plenty of wet diapers. Called my mom freaking out though.

How is everyone doing? This newborn thing is a lot tougher than I expected.


----------



## GettingBroody

I really missed my bump & being pregnant when Fia was born. Felt cheated of 3 months of kicks etc. Kept resting my hand on my belly and then remembering there was no baby in there anymore!

Rae - Fia only has a dirty nappy about once a week. She started that from the week she came home from hospital. I was worried the first time too - every time I changed her I was praying she'd be dirty! Now I appreciate it for one of the advantages of bf'ing!! When it does happen its a serious explosion though!!!! :shock:

We've started having trouble getting Fia to fall asleep in her basket. Usually she falls asleep lying on her stomach on myself or dh's chest & then we move her. If she's in a really deep sleep then it's fine but usually asa soon as we place her on her back she wakes up. Then she starts moving and squirming and making little noises. Sometimes she settles but more often than not she either starts crying or she spits up and then we have to change the sheets etc etc Usually ends up with her back on one of our chests, sound asleep as soon as she puts her head on our heartbeats lol! On Tuesday night she fed at two hour intervals - first time she's ever done that!! Maybe she's having a growth spurt... Usually it's 4-6 hours at night time. Hats off to any of you that have los up every 2 hours :howdy: - it's exhausting!! Last night I decided I needed a good nights sleep so just kept her on my chest after the first feed at 2, didn't have the energy for putting her down, picking her up, settling her, putting her down, picking her up again...! To be honest I don't really mind all this too much - she'll be big before we know it and we were waiting long enough for her! When she's older it'll be different but right now I'm just going to enjoy the fact that she prefers me to the basket and treasure every cuddle!!!! :blush: I have to say though that I'd be lost without my wrap for when she doesn't want to go in the basket during the day!!! I'd get nothing done without it! (except a lot of tv watching :D)

Wow, that was a long ramble...! How's everyone else doing?

Edit - you know what I really miss?! Just being able to pop to the shop for a litre of milk or something... Everything is such a big production now!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue got constipated twice recently when we switched his formula. I still pump and give what I can but obviously use formula for the rest. The doc said to give Karo syrup. The first time he went on his own but the second time needed a bit of help so I gave him a little. Worked within hours and holy poopy diaper! I really don't think he would have been able to pass that without some help or a lot of strain.

I miss being able to just pop in somewhere too. I usually wait for hubbs to get home when I have to run somewhere.


----------



## Christie2011

I miss going out for nice a lunch or dinner with my sister. I've taken Leo out to lunch with her once and breakfast once, but it was an ordeal both times. I haven't been out with Nick in a while, but I think he'd be ok now. If you give him something to gnaw on (he's teething) and/or a bottle he's pretty content.

Leo still has issues with reflux. I can't lay him flat at all it seems. I try to change his diaper just before he's ready to eat or an hour after he eats. If I wait until after he eats (even if I wait an hour) he seems to spit up. I'm pretty sure my production has decreased, as I can't get 6oz from one side at one time anymore, so I was hoping that would mean he would over eat less, but I still can't figure out what the key is to be able to lay him flat on his back. He's still sleeping/napping in the rock 'n play which keeps him at an incline and even then he still some times spits up. He'll spit up while being burped as well. I just hope it's not going to cause any permanent harm to him and that he'll out grow it fairly quickly.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie my lo has silent reflux and I have put a couple of empty pillow case under his bed to elevate his head, it does help some.
Jasper has spent most of his week awake and crying when he is not feeding, I was so tied and fed up last night I fed him formula after a breast fed and spent the next hour trying to stop him crying, he finally feel asleep and slept for 5.5 hours.. yay his next feed I had so much breast milk he slept for another 3.5 hours but has been crying all day. Off to the doc to get some stuff to help him.


----------



## Christie2011

And Leo is still pooping with almost every feeding. Poor thing has a diaper rash from pooping so much. I've been using destin, but it hasn't seemed to help yet.

I've only got one more week home with the boys then back to work I go. I'm really nervous about leaving them in daycare. Of course the home daycare is vetted through Maryland, but I'm still not one to instantly trust someone with my babies. I hope I eventually can be comfortable leaving them with her, but I know I'm going to be a worried mess every time I leave them for a while.

Nick has been sick this week with a runny nose. I'm hoping the fact that Leo is on breast milk that it will help him from catching it.


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - I can't believe you're back to work so soon. That won't be easy :hugs: I cannot imagine going back now... I'm sure Leo's spitting is nothing to worry about. Fia does the same and she still has the occasional gusher too! Some baby's are just happy spitters, as my book calls them! As long as he is gaining weight and is in good form then I'm sure he's fine!

Two - so sorry to hear Jasper is having a rough time. All that crying can't be easy on either of ye. :hugs: I'm glad you got a good break while he slept. Fx'd the dr has something that'll help...


----------



## No Doubt

Two worry he's still spitting. Hopefully the doctor will have something.

Christie I can't believe you're going back already. That's only 5 weeks. Is that all your job gives?


----------



## Christie2011

Disability approved me for 8 weeks, but I originally told my work I was only going to take 3 weeks because I thought what I would get paid on disability would be a lot less than what I take home salary-wise. When I found out I would be better off staying on disability I told them I was taking another 2 weeks. They made it seem like it was a big deal that I asked for more time, so I'm a bit afraid of asking for the full 8 weeks.


----------



## No Doubt

I thought 8 weeks was the norm for a section and to be honest I thought they HAD to give it to you. My job wouldn't let me back before the 8 weeks even if I asked. If you want the time I say take it. You can always check on things to make sure you're not being taken advantage of. I couldn't imagine going back that soon. I would be nervous too. I'm sure I will be still at 3 months, but it makes me feel better knowing he's a little older.


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - If you've been approved for 8 weeks then make sure you take it!!


----------



## Christie2011

Alright I checked with daycare and it works out for me not to start them until July 29th (She'll take her week vacation the week before we start since I won't have enough vacation time for her to take a week in August yet).

And I just told work that I'm going to take all 8 weeks since it's the law that I should be able to and disability has approved me to. I'm excited for another month with my babies!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay!!! Delighted for all 3 of ye! :dance:


----------



## Christie2011

Today I was cleaning out my purse, looking for my driver's license that I had thrown in there during Leo's doctor's visit and I found an ovulation test in a rarely used pocket! :) I found it amusing and it got me thinking of how very many of them I used before Leo came to be.


----------



## GettingBroody

I know exactly what you mean!! Seems like a distant memory now! We are so lucky to be here with our beautiful babies after all we went through!!!! :D

Have you girls heard of the Dunstan Baby Language? My friend swears by it... Been meaning to post the link here but keep forgetting :dohh:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5WY1v9m7mc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

There are longer clips on YouTube too but that one just has the main sounds. Very interesting!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/2971c200346ee0cb0bc53344f8fce654_zpsea3f5c43.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

I will have to look at that clip. I think I've done pretty well at learning his cries. Hubbs oh the other hand thinks you can fix all of his cries with food, lol. So I've tried to point them out to him along the way. It's probably because I'm home with him all day so I know where as hubbs isn't.

Virtue is eating 4oz every 3 hours...had been for about a week. Both our moms said to give him a bit of cereal in maybe every other bottle ad he's obviously hungry all the time. Sometimes a 4 oz bottle doesn't even hold him 3 hours. I'm kind of worried to do that but I know a lot of parents do. We will see what happens.


----------



## GettingBroody

I'd be very slow to give him cereal unless the dr advised you to... Can you not just give him more milk if he's hungry? Will he take more than 4oz at a time? Although tbh being hungry every 3 hours sounds fairly normal for the age they are right now. Their little stomachs can only hold so much! Fia feeds about every 3 hours too, sometimes more often. I don't really time it, just feed her when she's hungry. Sometimes she feeds for hours at a time! As long as he's gaining weight ok I'm sure he's getting enough milk! 

Had a chicken satay for dinner on Friday and been regretting since - turns out Fia does not like satay flavoured milk! Well, she doesn't mind the milk but it's turned her into a pooping machine! :shock: We've had a few serious nappy explosions in the last 2 days!!


----------



## Christie2011

My family tried to push the cereal thing on Nick since he was getting up every three hours at night to eat. But from what I've read cereal doesn't necessarily help. They need to eat more often because they don't have the necessary fat cells to store food, or so the doctor told me. Thats why it's generally said to not start cereal til 4 months. I've also read that adding cereal to bottle can lead to over eating.

Nick now has some solids during the day and before bw, but that does n t mean he sleeps through the night. Every baby develops at their own rate. I think Virtue is doing fine. Leo still at most will three hours, but more often its 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## GettingBroody

Had a bit of a google about the cereal and found these:

https://www.ehow.com/info_8451835_dangers-baby-cereal-newborns.html

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/cereal-in-a-bottle.shtml


----------



## No Doubt

I'm not trying to get him to sleep through the night, im just concerned he's not getting enough. Plus the info that they gave me at the hospital said at most they should be eating 32-36 oz a day. Virtue is already at the 32 mark and im concerned he'll want to keep eating more cause he's hungry and very soon to over that limit. I just don't want him to not get enough to eat is all. I will have to look at those links. Thanks gals!


----------



## raelynn

Haylee feeds about every 2-3 hours too. We only go longer if she's in a deep sleep. We've started a bedtime routine (bath, feeding, book while burping, diaper, and rocking chair) and last night she slept for 4.5 hours! I love the times we get big blocks of sleep like that. We also had our first poopy diaper in a week. I was afraid the first one would be a blowout but it was manageable. Definitely a perk of breastfeeding if we end up on the one poopy per week schedule.

Christie - I sometimes think back on all we went through too and it is amazing we have our little miracle babyl

Broody - I'm curious about the language thing too. Can't watch it at the moment since I'm on my phone. I didn't think I'd be able to tell the difference in cries but lately I can tell the fussy ones, the gas ones, and the hurry up and feed me ones


----------



## Christie2011

The first pediatrician Nick saw said not to start cereal until he had doubled his birth weight, reached 4 months or was drinking more than 32 oz/day. But she never said I had to start cereal if he reached any of those milestones, just not to do cereal before one of those.

Nick never drank that much and didn't double his birth weight before 4 months. He ended up hating cereal so I waited until 6 months to start solids. Then if I mix something with cereal then he'll eat it, but I never put it in a bottle.

My sister's friend started her baby at 3 weeks and my sister started her second baby early as well. She was drinking almost 12 oz before bed so it seemed she wasn't getting full so my sister thought the same as you that she wasn't getting enough to eat. My niece is still a big eater and she's a year and half now.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jasper gave me the shits at 2 this morning, he keep throwing up his feed so I put him in my arms with a pillow under him 4o keep him up right on the lazy boy and had a snooze like we often do, I woke up and he didnt seem to be breathing so I gave him a little shake and nothing, tried again and nothing so I jumped up and screamed for my oh and put him on the bed and he still didnt move, took about another 15 seconds and he finally moved and I could see him breathing. I couldnt stop shaking and didnt get much sleep after that

Jasper only putting on 120 - 130grames a week.. he was 7.25lbs at birth and is 7.8lbs at the moment so I try to top him up but last night he power chucked the whole lot back up.


----------



## Christie2011

Oh two, what a terrible fright! I began to read up on infant apnea last night, says they can stop breathing for 15-20 seconds since their breathing patterns haven't matured yet. Still that's scary. 

I'm concerned over Leo's excessive weight gain. When I weighed him at home yesterday I got 12.3 lbs. I'm just afraid his weight might interfere with his breathing. Then last night he started making noises like he couldn't breathe. It sounded like he had caught the cold Nicholas has, but when I tried to clear his nose, it was clear, so something else was affecting him. He makes a lot of noise when he sleeps, which makes it hard for me to get a sound sleep.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie do you still see a heath nurse or midwife? They maybe able to say weather he is putting on to much. I was told though that breastfed babies have better weight control.


----------



## Christie2011

When I asked his pediatrician at two weeks, if babies can gain weight too fast she said yes, but that they don't usually have any concern over how much weight a breastfed baby gains. And at that time I hadn't thought to bring up all his spitting up he does and he hadn't started in with all the noises when he sleeps. If it gets too bad, I'll have to ring her up and see what she thinks. She said if I have any concerns to bring him in for a one month check up.


----------



## No Doubt

I had a similar experience when Virtue fell asleep during tummy time. He was sleepy and started fussing and wailing his arms then just slammed his head down on my chest and was instantly out. It took a second for me to realize that he doesn't just fall asleep like that. So I gave him a little jiggle and nothing. Then I lifted his leg and nothing. So I pushed him over on his side, with a little added force, and after a second or two he let out a coo and squirm, but was still out cold. I bought the snuza and have definitely achieved more peaceful sleep so I at least had that to rely on but still it was scary.

Virtue took 5oz tonight. If he stays on that amount that will mean 40 oz a day which is 4 over the limit according to the info they sent me home with. This is definitely harder than I expected emotionally. I knew I would be so in love, but the worry over different things I didn't expect this much of, at least not so soon.

Christie, virtue was 7.12 when born and just from me stepping oh the scale with him, he's at least ten now, so maybe we just have have greedy boys.


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow that really makes me worried about jaspers weight.. not even a pound in almost 4 week dont sound right to me and that is with one bottle of formula top up every second night.


----------



## No Doubt

Well virtue has way more formula than the rest of your bundles as I just don't make enough. So don't go by me. Maybe your little one just doesn't have a huge appetite. As long as he's satisfied when he eats I think you're ok Two.


----------



## GettingBroody

Maybe you should plot him on a growth chart and see where he falls? I'm sure you'll find one fairly easily online.

:hugs: Two & NoDoubt, apnoeas can be scary... One of the best ways to rouse them is to rub the soles of their feet vigorously or kind of scratch them with your nail (but not too hard!) Their feet are quite sensitive to touch so it's usually enough to wake them and remind them to breathe. Tilting the chin down to open the mouth works too if they're breath holding. You can also massage the chest area (back & front) - basically anything that'll wake the brain and get it back to work!


----------



## raelynn

I have the Snuza too and don't think I'd be able to sleep well without it. I know it works too because Haylee's managed to kick it off twice and the alarm woke me. The first time I couldn't figure out what was going off in my sleep deprived state but I know now. I also heard patting the bottom of their feet is a good way to wake them.

We've been travelling today and it has thrown Haylee's schedule off. She's been eating every 2 hours and wouldn't nap for more than 20 minutes. Exhausting! She's asleep now and I'm hoping to get at least a couple hours so I can function.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yeah, the snuza would be my number one recommendation to anyone who's having a baby...

Happy travels Rae! Going anywhere nice?


----------



## TwoRdue

Mine got broke and I am waiting for a replacement... I hate the wait but it should be here tomorrow I hope.


----------



## TwoRdue

Gave jasper gavison mixed with formula and we both ended up having a great night sleep.
He is right next to me in his bassantt so when I wake I can look straight in a feel he is fine.


----------



## Christie2011

I gave Nicholas cereal before bed last night, a new flavored kind. He was uncertain about it at first, but eventually ate all of it. He slept from 7pm to 5am. That's a good nights sleep for him.

I gave Leo 3 oz of BM via a bottle with a medium flow nipple and burped him every oz. He then slept 4.5 hours. Usually with a bottle and a slow nipple he'll only take 1 oz and then pass out. I'll have to try a bottle again tonight. But then he was fussy from 2:30 am on. I think he was fussy because he had to poop, but was too tired/sleepy to wake up and do his business.


----------



## No Doubt

What is the gavison for?


----------



## TwoRdue

Got given infant gaviscon for his reflux. I am to give it up to 6 times a day but twice seems to make a difference and it can make him constipated so dont really want to give to much as I feel your helping one problem but creating another


----------



## Christie2011

Just sharing a cute after bath picture of my chunkers.
 



Attached Files:







P1010011.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 6


----------



## raelynn

We were just travelling out of state to visit family. It's exhausting travelling with an infant though. It got her completely off schedule schedule and I think the change in the water I was drinking was too much because she's been a poop machine. It seems to be calming back down now that we're home. She's also been waking up screaming and straining with gas pain too so we started her on gas drops today. We have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'll ask about it but if it helps her today that would be great. The only thing that calms her after she wakes with gas is to feed her and my supply just can't keep up. If she could stay asleep for longer than 20 min my breast milk could probably replenish.

Christie - So cute! I love how cute they are in a hooded towel after a bath. I always feel bad keeping Haylee in it too long though since she shivers until she's dressed again.


----------



## Christie2011

I remember traveling with Nick when he was younger and it always threw him off and stressed me out. Especially staying in someone else's house when he would get up several times a night. I knew he was waking others up in the house, so I would stress trying to get him to quiet as soon as possible. He also had trouble sleeping in a strange place, so I never got any sleep and he was cranky. Even just going over to someone's house for dinner screws with his schedule if we are not home by 7 (which is his bed time). He is a little better now, but traveling or doing anything out of their schedule for the first 6 months is hard on the little ones.

I had planned on going up to NY this Summer, since my grandma stays with my parents during the end of Summer/beginning of Fall, so my grandma could meet my boys, but after my parents traveled with Nick to and from NY they decided to have grandma fly into (or out of Maryland [where we are]) so I don't have to travel with the babies. Then my dad will either come get her or drive her down here. Much easier on me. Driving 7 hours by myself with two babies, I don't see how that would work.

I hope Haylee can find her schedule again soon for you. I didn't keep Leo in his towel long. I just saw a photo opt and had to take the pic, then I got him dressed and snuggled.

How much of the time do you all keep your little swaddled? I usually only fully swaddle him at night, or if he gets really fussy during the day. Otherwise I keep his arms free, but still wrap his legs and chest.


----------



## TwoRdue

The best schedule we have it stop screaming about 11pm after starting just after lunch. I just cant get a routine when he is like this.

Rae I am the same with tge gas and milk supply, jasper gets so fussy at the breast as he just cant get enough as he is constanly sucking so I give him a bottle before bed and get crys for a while longer then sleeps 4 hours.
Midwife said that they will suck more with a upset tummy to help it feel better but all it does is make it better for a few min then when it fulls them up it eratates it more... kind of a lose lose situation.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey girls! We had our five week appointment today. She's gained 21oz in the last 20 days so she's 9lb 5oz now. I told him how I have to hold her pretty much all day long or put her in the Moby and how she fusses and I can't set her down and he said she's totally healthy and eating enough and there's nothing to fix. I told my mom about it and she said I was the same way until I was six months old. So I'm happy she is happy (sort of) and healthy even though it's tough at times. Here's a picture if her "happy face" lol

I hope everyone else is enjoying their little bundles :)

Ps being a mom is definitely harder than I thought, but worth every moment!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TwoRdue

I decided to talk to a pharmacist about Jasper and they said when I top him up with formula to use goats milk and to cut out all dairy and eat acid alcoline foods, it will make a world of difference. The funny thing is my mum had to do the same with me as I was a really sick baby and kept getting gastro.. its the break down of dairy that causes this type of wind and reflux sometimes. My mum fully went of breast feeding and only gave me goats milk and I was a very heathy child. They thought it was her milk I was having a reaction to back then but was most likley the dairy.


----------



## No Doubt

MissA I love that photo! Isn't is funny how in just a month they have so many expressions.

Two, hopefully this will help and he can he a happier baby rather than uncomfortable all the time.

My mom came to visit and even she said Virtue needs some cereal. Then I talked to grandma and she said the same thing. She said my brother was a greedy boy like that and that she went to the doctor and he told her he's hungry and to feed him (with cereal). Virtue is at 5oz a feeding and honestly its probably more sometimes cause I don't know how much he gets out of me before taking a bottle. And I had my pp check up on Monday and she said the only reason I wouldn't be producing enough is because of my thyroid so she's having it checked again. She said it may have been in tune when I was preggo, but obviously with having a baby my hormones are freaking out and they are probably out of wack. Hopefully if they are a slight change with my meds will help bring my milk up. Otherwise Virtue is good bye has a little pimply rash on his cheeks which my mom said is a normal newborn rash. Its already clearing up though.


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - we never swaddle... I think it fell out of favour a bit here since many people were doing it wrong and it was leading to hip problems https://www.rcm.org.uk/midwives/news/tight-swaddling-causes-hip-problems/
The nurses never advised us to swaddle so we didn't bother (and they never swaddled Fia while she was in the NEO either). Great picture of Leo!

NoDoubt - does Virtue have a drs check-up any time soon? Maybe you could ask him/her about Virtues appetite. I still think he sounds much too young for cereal. I'm sure the guidelines have changed since it was advised for your brother... How about switching him to a specific formula for hungry babies? https://www.smanutrition.co.uk/sma-...-hungry-infant-milk/product-616.aspx?catid=19 Fia has that rash too - hers is on her chin.

MissA - adore that photo!!! I'd be lost without my wrap!

Rae - poor Haylee! I hope the dr has some suggestions for you.

Two - fx'd the goats milk helps Jasper. I tried cutting dairy out of my diet to see if that would help Fia's reflux but it didn't make a huge difference. Cutting out dairy is so hard!!!! I didn't realise how much of it I eat until I had to stop!

Afm, I had a bit of a spicy meal last weekend (chicken satay) and Fia didn't approve... At first she just had a bit of a runny tummy but now it's turned into proper diarrhea :-( She's in great form tg and drinking loads so not dehydrated but I feel so bad for her. My mums a retired dr and has been keeping a close eye on her but she's not getting any better so it might be time to send a sample into the lab... Because she's retired she can't do that or write prescriptions etc anymore so will have to pay to see a "proper" dr now - boo!!


----------



## No Doubt

He doesn't have an appt til Aug 6th, but I will have to check out those formulas and talk to the doc about them if need be. I will say today he seems to have slowed a bit with the eating so it's possible he was just going through a growth spurt again. Either that or I'm making more milk and he's getting more from me.


----------



## TwoRdue

I said to the doc today that removing dairy was near impossible so I am taking out the big stuff, Choc. Ice cream and using soy for any thing that needs milk but most things are made with some type of dairy.

Do you have to pay for doc? It's free to the age of 6 here. Hope Fia is feeling better


----------



## Christie2011

Broody, the nurses/hospital always keep the babies swaddled when they are still in the hospital. Or at least they did with both my boys. I can never get blankets to stay snug, so I just use swaddle sacks. 

So far, Leo is turning out to be more difficult than Nicholas was. I don't remember Nicholas being such a light sleeper. Though now Nicholas is just about as fussy as Leo. I can't decide whether it's his jealousy or his teething. He has his two top teeth coming in.

But they are getting on a schedule and I was able to take them for a 45 min walk and to the mall yesterday without any fits. If anyone needs any clothes, The Childrens Place is having a good deal. I was able to pick up 6 shirts, 3 shorts, and 3 jammies for Nicholas for $46 yesterday. I know a lot of you got a bunch of clothes as gifts, but if your LO has outgrown all the newborn stuff already, they have some good deals. Leo is already fitting 3 month onsies tight.


----------



## No Doubt

They kept Virtue swaddled too, but he's been busting out of them since he was about a week. He's such a strong baby, even my mom said so when she would change him or get him dressed. So we just throw a blanket over him and snug it in at the sides. I think it's cause he likes his arms free.


----------



## raelynn

Haylee likes her arms free too so I just attach the swaddle me blanket around her waist at night. The gas drops seem to be helping with the gas screaming. We still get it every once in a while but burping her again of laying her on her tummy to work it out seems to help. She's also moved into the stage where she likes to be awake more and check everything out. She refused to nap at all yesterday when we took her to my mom's house. She did give me two 3 hour chunks of sleep last night though.


----------



## GettingBroody

Rae - Fia is awake more and more every day too. I'm very lucky if she goes down for a nap during the day! She'll often fall asleep on me following a feed but as soon as I transfer her to her basket she's wide awake again...

Two - all doctors visits during pregnancy are free and routine check ups and vaccinations for the baby are free too but because it wasn't one of the routine visits we had to pay for it :-(

Good news is that Fia hadn't had a dirty nappy in the last 12 hours so looks like we're nearly at the end of it! Dr said to bring in a sample on Monday if she was still bad so fx'd we won't have to do that now...

Are any of you keeping track of the wonder weeks? All our los are in the middle of their first mental leap about now!

Decided to try Fia with one of those sleep bags tonight because this morning she pulled/kicked her blanket almost up over her face! :shock: She seems to like it so far. :thumbup: Put her to bed awake and she fussed (but didnt cry) a small bit but settled quite quickly... We'll see how the rest of the night goes!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

How was everyone's holiday weekend?
My af came back on the weekend. I was looking forward to not having that for awhile :(
Allie was crying and cluster feeding yesterday evening but then she slept from 11-5:30 then 6-9
I kept waking up to check on her. Too bad I didn't just sleep thru too! I just pushed back my pp visit to Thursday because of af.


----------



## No Doubt

I've had a little spotting but nothing like af...and a little cramping. My holiday was nothing major, just relaxed and went to BBQ.


----------



## Christie2011

Nothing exciting here for the holiday. My sister and her family went up to NY to spend time with my parents. So, it was just another day with my boys.

I haven't heard of the wonder weeks, but Leo has been much more observant today. He even 'talked' with and smiled at Nicholas today and was relaxed and awake during our 3 mile walk. Though he still needed cuddles to nap.

No af here yet either I still have some spotting every other day or so. My follow up apt is next week. My incision isn't painful, but there are times when parts of it feel sensitive still.


----------



## raelynn

I still have spotting now and then too. My appointment is on Friday. We've had a rough last couple of nights since Haylee decided she doesn't want to settle down for bed. We start the bedtime routine around 9:30/10:00 and she hasn't gone to sleep until around 1/2 am. Trying to keep her awake longer today to see if that helps.


----------



## Christie2011

I found this site today while looking for different things to entertain my babies. It's been too hot outside to spend much time outside, or even driving anywhere, so I was looking for indoor things.

https://www.adlerianchildcare.net/infants-program.html

I just got some clip on fans for the stroller and some breathable seat liners, so hopefully we can get out and walk more. I'm thinking of ordering more fans for the car for the kids and one for me on the stroller. We got in a 3 mile walk early this morning. I'm hoping with the fans we can start making it a daily walk. Leo gets overheated really easy, so we've had to stay home and inside a lot.


----------



## TwoRdue

How is everyone?

Jasper is becoming more and more settled now, he is five weeks tomorrow and sleeps 5 to 6 hours at night the pass three nights, I'm still adjusting to it and panic a little when I see how long he has slept but my midwife said if he want to sleep up to 8 hours to let him, easier said than done as wake him at 6 hours but end up dream feeding him as he won't wake till morning.

How are all your los? Hope you are all well.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's great Two! I meant to tell you that Allie loves her swaddle up! Really helps to settle her when she is fussy. Allie slept from 11-5:30 the other night after a fussy spell. I feel like we just got into a good grove last week and she was sleeping well and generally happy. Taking 1-2 poops a day - for sure one good one at night then bath then bed. My dr perscribed her iron and vitamin D drops and she hasn't pooped since she started them on Friday. So, now he said to stop the drops and give 1oz of prune juice a day, but she wont take a bottle. Poor little thing has been extra fussy =/ I am taking an online class that started on Monday and it probably was not a great idea it's hard to concentrate and to find the time.


----------



## Christie2011

Leo is eating every hour and half to 2 and half hours during the day and then 2 and half to 3 hours at night. We haven't been able to get a 5 hour stretch yet. He has had a couple of 4 hour stretches, not consistently, after fussy periods and cluster eating. But now that we've settled into some what of a daily schedule, he doesn't get fussy or cluster feed at night, he just falls into the 2-3 hour sleeping schedule. Then without fail it seems around 4:30am he gets fussy because he hasn't pooped all night and seems to be trying extra hard to poop in the morning. It doesn't really make sense that at that time of day it would be more difficult than other times, but it usually takes an hour to an hour and half for him to finally have his morning movement.

I'm thinking of driving up to NY (from MD) next week with the boys. My grandma will be up there (from FL) for a couple of months and since I"m still on leave it'll be easiest now for me to visit. It'll give my boys and her a chance to meet (she's turning 90 this year), and for my parents to get some time with Leo. They didn't get much time with him while they were down here and he's grown so much already.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie that's how Virtue is. A few four hour stretches but otherwise its three. He was doing a two hour thing when going through his growth spurt. Thank God that only lasted a week. And he's definitely gotten bigger. His onesies are getting tight, harder to button, and putting it on him is beginning to be a fight. I was wondering what was going on today when I had to change him three times, once after his bath, once after a big poo, and immediately again cause it took me so long to clean him he peed on the onesie I just put on him. But all of the onesies felt tight, then I remembered he went through a growth spurt last week. He's also started reaching down and grabbing himself whenever he goes poo. And its always with a big poo that's all over so it gets on his hand. Never when he just pees.


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA. I am happy to hear the swaddle has worked well. I find them wonder and my mum has sent some more as Jasper was going through them like crazy with his spilling..

Jasper got weighted yesterday a day before five weeks and he is now sitting on 9lbs, we are so happy to finally start to see some good weight gain, he still looks small and all his new born cloths are still to small. I think he is just a little guy 

Sounds like we are all getting into a nice routine with out lo


----------



## Christie2011

Glad to hear your LO is starting to gain some good weight two.


----------



## No Doubt

Two glad to hear Jasper is growing nicely.

I think Virtue is trying to get into a decent overnight routine. The past couple nights he's eater at 7:30, then taken another once or two again at 8:30, then around 9:30 he'll go down and won't wake for a while. The night before last it was 1am when he woke, tonight it was 2am. Hopefully the stretch will continue to get longer. This had eliminated the 11 o'clock feeding which obviously provides us with better sleep. And he's happy with it too as he just seems so hungry. I've decided to not worry about how much he eats. When we had the two week checkup the doc said at this point he really can't overeat and to feed him when he's hungry so that what im gonna do. If he takes 6oz within an hour then so be it. He's been oohing and ahing for about a week now and I love "talking" to him. We've also started play time and he will lay on his under the sea play mat and look at all the little items hanging overhead. I obviously talk to him and tell him what they all are, and he will grab onto things and look in the direction of music coming from one of the item. And we play music for him when he goes down to sleep. He's growing up so fast already.


----------



## GettingBroody

Don't have time for a proper post but just had to share the lovely smiles I got this morning!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/48a6be7e000c879ce67b4a64d1237c4a_zps2100a15c.jpg

Have a great day everyone, will try and catch up later!


----------



## Christie2011

Lovely pics broody.

Leo isn't grabbing onto anything yet, but he is looking around and being more and more alert. He recognizes Nicholas' voice and will smile and coo to him when he hears or sees him. I'm still trying to get Nick to interact with Leo more, but he's still too jealous and would rather me play with him solo. Hopefully in a few months when Leo can play a bit more with him, that will subside.

Leo is still growing faster than a weed. He gained another pound this week and is now 14 pounds 3 oz. and wearing size 6 months and fits into a size 3 diaper (same size diaper as Nicholas). If he keeps this up, he'll weigh as much as Nicholas does next month at their doctors apt.

I am starting to get a little longer stretches at night at least three hours, not quite four hours yet though, but hopefully that length is on it's way.


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - Haylee has been playing on her play mat too. It has a tiger that jingles when she hits it so she does that a lot and she talks to the butterfly toy. 

Christie - Leo is getting so big! He's a fast grower! Haylee is just 9 lbs and still in newborn everything. She was little to start with though.

We have our little "talks" every day where she coos at me me while I chat with her. She's also smiling a lot. She likes to sit in her little pillow or bouncer and watch cartoons too. We're getting a great night routine down too. Bath time around 10pm and then I feed her right after and lay her down when she's done. She gets herself to sleep around 12:30-1:00am and then sleeps until 5-5:45am. I am loving the 5 hour stretches which we've had the last 3 nights.


----------



## No Doubt

Ours is a sea creatures play mat, so the big animal is a whale. And it has Spanish and French and I've tried to pronounce them to Virtue, but who knows if I'm saying right, lol. I like the longer stretches too. I kind of wish our schedule was later like yours Rae cause I lose about 3-4 hours sleep after that 2/3 o'clock feeding. Its fine on the weekends when hubbs is home, but during the week it sucks cause its a bit draining, but we make it work with a nap during the day...though the long nap isn't happening really anymore as Virtue is staying up during the day. He was up from 5:30-9:30 with hubbs this morning, had a quick cat nap, then up all afternoon. He loves looking out the window and at this one painting on our wall. Ah well, im rambling. Gonna finish our movie...yes I have time for a movie, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

I got a 4 hour stretch of sleep last night, Leo slept for 4.5 hours. I can't remember the last time I got that much sleep all at once! And Nicholas sleep for 12 hours straight. His second top tooth came through so I'm guessing it was a pain free night for him.

Our playmat has a safari theme. Leo hits the hanging blocks, which rattle and crunch, but his movements are still involuntary. He will turn his head toward different sounds, whether my voice or the musical giraffe, or his brother's voice.

I'm lucky I find time to eat between these two. But they did both take a nap at the same time today, so I did get a shower!


----------



## raelynn

I don't know how you do it with two Christie. I'm lucky to find a chance to run up and grab a shower with just one. She's been napping most of the day today. Hopefully that doesn't mean a sleepless night since we've been doing so well with the nighttime schedule lately.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie you definitely have your hands full but how much fun its going to be..

Jasper is getting more and more settled by the day and even though he spits are more after a feed it does not bother him at all. He did a major power chuck at me the other night, it was his whole feed all over me and all he did was smile...
Almost injection day :/


----------



## TwoRdue

Another clean up after a spill this morning..
He also loves to shower with dad..
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-07-16-12-59-28.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TwoRdue

Another clean up after a spill this morning..
He also loves to shower with dad..


----------



## No Doubt

So cute two! Virtue likes to shower with me too, that's when I feel most bonded with him, but unfortunately that's coming to an end. He's rolling onto his side then his head pulls him down and he starts to roll off the thing he's on. I put him on the little mesh thing that came with the tub. I just take it out of the baby tub and put it in the shower. He loves the shower and so calm. Hubbs said he was gonna record the shower and play it for him while he sleeps.

Our lo's are growing up wo fast already. It makes me a bit sad to be honest. Even with the worst sleepless night I still want my little baby boy. He's started smiling at me the other day. Normally he only smiles when he's drifting off to sleep, but this almost seemed intentional as I was playing with him and he was looking directly at me and smiled three times. I just want him a small forever, but I know he has to grow up.


----------



## GettingBroody

Great picture Two! Fia loves the sound of the shower too. I just put her on the bathroom floor in her bouncer and as soon as the water is on she's happy out! Although once or twice I've left the water on afterwards to keep her quiet while I was getting dressed ... - not very environmentally friendly!! :blush: 

Do any of you use white noise apps on your phones? I've downloaded a good few in the last few weeks and have finally found one that works for Fia -

https://itunes.apple.com/ie/app/white-noise-ambience-hd-lite/id469837219?mt=8&ls=1

She absolutely loves the ocean waves option. Yesterday evening she was very overtired and got very cranky which is so unlike her. I tried everything to calm her down and then thought of putting on the app - she was calm within 30 seconds and asleep in 3 minutes!! Magic!!!

Good luck to anyone with the injections coming up! Fia got her second set last Fri. She was so upset, screamed her little heart out. Fed her briefly in the nurses office afterwards and she was fine then! She's 8lbs 3oz now so still gaining steadily :thumbup: She ran a bit of a temperature the day after the vacc and we're in the middle of a bit of a heat wave here so that didn't help :nope: Sponged her down a lot during the day and that cooled her. Gave her a tiny bit of calpol too to bring down the temp even though she's still under the weight requirement for it but the dr said it was ok and to just give her less.

NoDoubt - I know!! It makes me sad too! :-( Fia's smiles have just recently turned into deliberate smiles as well and while I'm obviously thrilled that she is progressing I'm sad that the time is rushing by. Really have to treasure every tiny baby cuddle - they'll be big so soon...

Congrats to the babies that have started reaching out to/grabbing at toys! :thumbup: Fia isn't doing hat yet but the other day during tummy time she figured out how to roll over onto her back! Made tummy time a bit impossible cos she's kept flipping over! :dohh: 

Christie - fantastic that you got a long stretch of sleep! I think you're amazing to be managing two! Fia is an easy baby (I think!) but she still takes up all my time and attention!


----------



## TwoRdue

Oops dont no why that posted twice..

No doubt.. let me know if it works been recorded as it would be something I would do.

Fia is becoming a lovely size broody and a gorgeous baby girl.. so happy all is going so well for you

Broody I would play jasper white noise on my pad and tried lullabys but he seems to prefer going to sleep to ed sheen lol


----------



## raelynn

For those with injections coming up, our pediatrician told us to bring Tylenol along so we can give it to Haylee ahead of time to prevent getting a fever and pain afterward.

I feel like time is flying by too. While I'll miss the little baby cuddles, I can't wait to see what she is like as she gets older - what she talks like, her personality, what our relationship will be like. I'm already loving her smiles and reactions to me.


----------



## No Doubt

Will do two!

Broody, so glad Fia is still doing wonderfully. She is gorgeous!

Rae, I know what you mean. I see Virtues expressions and wonder what they will be like later. Then I remembered being out one night and this young guy took his mom out for her 50th. I wonder if me and Virtue will ever do that.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I feel horrible not coming on here anymore! I am still healing-and not well according to my dr-my stitched area in the perineal or however you spell it haha it tore open and it burns whenever I urniate-it is closed back up but the skin is red and raw-I just want to feel back to normal down there again! Liam is doing fantastic-waiting 6 hours between his overnight feeding which is great for dh and I. I can't believe how big he is getting-he is def. keeping me busy along with my college course and my house cleaning-hardly get on bnb-hope all are well including your beautiful sons and daughters!!! =)


----------



## Christie2011

It's been a hectic few days around here. Had my post op today. Doctor says everything looks good and I officially have his OK to resume exercising, but I still need to hold off a few more weeks before doing any ab workouts. At least I can get back to running. (Don't tell the doc that I have been running for a few weeks now :winkwink: ) Nothing hard or long, but I wanted to start getting back up to speed.

Doctor was surprised when I told him how big Leo is now. He jokingly ask what I was feeding him. My sister jokes my breastmilk has steriods in it. My family is all tall, but I'm wondering how big Leo will get.

Well tomorrow is our big road trip to NY to have the boys meet their great grandma. Normally a 6.5 hour drive. I'm guessing it'll be at least 8 hours tomorrow. I hope they don't over heat or get too much sun driving in this heat wave. I plan on leaving before the sun is up to take advantage of the coolest part of the day.

Sorry to hear your not healing well almost.


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting, sorry to hear you are having such a ruff time and hope you feel better soon.

Christie once leo starts running around he will turn into a wee little thing, I do love nice chubby bubbys.. Jasper is just starting to get the cute baby rolls.

9lbs 7 at 6 weeks, another 300 grames in the pass week, im so happy he is doing well.

My breast milk is slowly decreasing and not giving him what he needs and spitting up lots still so I decided to do a day of just expressing and feed jasper on formula, he was a lot more settled and slept much better. I only managed to express 280mls for the whole day and his first feed the next morning on breast he screamed for more food after almost 2 hours of trying to drink and took 100mls of formula so I am weening off breast feed but I will still breast feed him at night before bed as a comfort for us both as I love the closeness and not ready to fully lose that (it was an emotional decision for me) I just can't feed him 24hours and still not be able to give him what he needs..

For all that have had a c section have you found sex painful? I find it stings like hell and is so painful even with lube (sorry tmi) we have tried twice and I cant deal with it, its worse than my first sex experience. Something I would have expected from a viginal birth.


----------



## raelynn

Almost - So sorry you're having a rough recovery. Hopefully you start healing up and things get easier soon.

I just recently got cleared at my postpartum appointment too. My doctor said my incision will end up being barely visible because it's healing so well. He also said they'll do a c-section for any future pregnancies. Next week is my last week of maternity leave. I'm dreading going back. I've built up a great freezer supply of breast milk but I'm so enjoying my time with her I just don't want to miss anything.


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you start to heal better almost!


----------



## No Doubt

No painful sex hear. My doc said if I wanted I could have a vaginal birth next time, obviously labor and delivery permitting. Hopefully that will be the case. I've been working out since last week. Its been working well as I work out in the morning while Virtue is napping after his morning feed. Most days I can get in a 40 min workout, but today I only got 20, but it was 20 of zumba and I was sweating so I got a good burn. Slowly but but surely things are tightening back up. It's just gonna take a while for the muscle tone to come back is all, but im working on it. I want to go on walks so bad, but it's just too hot...we'll both be passed out somewhere, lol. I bought that damn jogging stroller and I want to use it. Guess it will have to wait till the fall and I'll have to keep working out inside. I don't go back to work for another 5.5 weeks and I already want to stay. My mom was saying how I should really try to figure out a way to stay home...as if we haven't already tried that. But that would mean hubbs getting a second job on top of his full time job and the gigging that he does, which also means he would miss a lot of Virtue growing up. Maybe after he is done with school and starts counseling, but we'll see. I don't think I could sit at home all day though. I'd need a little something to break things up.


----------



## TwoRdue

I was told that I can op for a c section or vbac for my next delivery but I had such a horrible labour and left to push for over two hours and he was back to back so the epi didnt hid any of the pain and has scared me from having a natural but will see if we can get pregnant again and see how the pregnancy is for me..

Im finally wearing all my pre pregnancy cloths and about 2kgs off my weight I was before.. starting to feel really great.
Time for a walk as its a beautiful day to day. Hope you are all well.x


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - from what I've read painful sex is strongly linked to breastfeeding (it's been very painful for me too) It's to do with low oestrogen levels but should be absolutely fine once bf'ing stops... It better be!!!!

https://www.breastfeedingmums.com/painful-sex-after-childbirth-and-during-breastfeeding.htm


----------



## TwoRdue

I hope so "getting" my oh has been waiting for a romantic night since I was 18 weeks and its just not happening. Would be hard for the long term breastfeeders that it affects


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Christie - good luck with the road trip - drive safe! It's hot and humid in WNY this week for sure.

Almost - it took me a long time to heal because they cut me and I tore. The part that tore longest to heal. Did you get the episiotomy, or did you tear? Did they give you a sitz bath to use? I found I got a lot of relief from the hurricane gel as far as pain. I am taking college courses online too. Def harder to concentrate.

Rae - that sucks your leave is over next week. Sounds like you've been building up a great supply!

Broody - Awe - poor little Fia. That sounds awful - Allie has her injections on August 2nd. I Usually have to nurse her to calm her down after a check up so I am dreading her shots. 

Two - good for you! I'm afraid to try my pre-pregnancy jeans lol

Nodoubt - wow - that's great that you are working out! You'll be back in shape in no time.

No working out over here. I got a second period less than a week after my last one ended. Allie is going through another growth spurt and is cluster feeding. She nursed for 2 hours before bed last night. Between the period and the nursing I am feeling a little run down. My ob didn't seem concerned that I've had 2 periods already. My hormones are out of whack - needless to say I havn't been doing any bd-ing or exercising besides walking. 
Allie is still colicky and has her fussy period in the evenings. No one else can comfort her and she cries the whole time gramma or hubby try to give me a break and ends up getting herself so worked up. Her Dr. said she is totally healthy and there isn't anything wrong with her, so that's the main thing. 
I wish this heat would break so we could go for a walk soon!


----------



## Christie2011

We made it. The boys were very good considering. Leo was a little difficult because he didn't fall asleep until an hour and half before we arrived, which is his usual schedule, but he wanted a pacifier the whole time and needs help to keep it in his mouth at times.

But he is fast asleep now. Neither boy ate very well during the drive. I think Leo gets a little car sick. Hopefully after his nap he'll have a good feeding.

We've been doing our walks early in the morning, like 7am and we are done by 830. I've been weaving through our neighborhood where they have newly paved some of the roads. I run the nice and smooth roads and walk the rest. I don't want to jostle around Leo too much yet and I figure it's a good way to build up my endurance.

I don't fit into my pre preg clothes yet. I have another 15 pounds to lose (I gained A LOT!). And that will put me at my heavy, no exercise weight. I'd like to lose another 5-10 after that, but that's after I get going full force back into my routine and with these two, I don't know when that'll happen.


----------



## No Doubt

I still just have there 4lbs to lose, they are being stubborn. I fit into my clothes, but my tummy is still soft so I have that flub effect going. I just want my abs back tight, but i know it will take a while.

I bought a scale today and Virtue is 11lbs! My little chunky butt is getting so big. He is so long, almost as long as the bassinet.


----------



## raelynn

I fit into my pre-pregnancy clothes too but I only gained around 20 lbs when I was pregnant and the diabetes diet had me losing weight at the end. I'd still like to lose about 10 more lbs though and my tummy is definitely not back to its original state yet.

Haylee slept through the night last night. I got 7 straight hours of sleep. Amazing! I'm hoping it becomes a regular thing and not just a fluke.


----------



## No Doubt

What are you doing Rae, lol. I wish Virtue would sleep through the night, but to be honest I don't think he is cause he's so hungry all the time. I read that sleeping through the night is considered between midnight and 5 am. Virtue's done that but just at the wrong time, lol. His first stretch of the night is his long stretch then he's back to the three hours.


----------



## raelynn

I've been sticking to the same bedtime routine for the past couple weeks. At 10pm I take her up for a bath, I keep a warm washcloth on her tummy the whole time and the bath faucet running to soothe her. Then I dress her for bed and feed her. I make sure she eats really well right before bed. I hold her off feeding before bed if I can so I know she'll eat well. If I can't hold her off, I give her a bottle of expressed milk so I know she gets enough. Full tummy = sleepy baby. I burp her and then lay her down with a pacifier. I get ready for bed while she's settling down since she'll spit the pacifier out a couple times before falling asleep so I just stick it back in after she fusses for a while (I don't go running to her as soon as she spits it out). I also change her diaper if she needs it before she falls asleep.

I think sticking to the same routine helps a lot. Also, I keep the lights in the room low while feeding, burping, and diaper change. She's been sleeping about 5 hours every night but last night was lucky 7. I also attach a swaddled blanket (the kind that Velcros) around her waist. She likes her hands free so I leave them out.


----------



## No Doubt

We pretty much have the same bedtime routine except true paci...Virtue won't take one at all, but we didn't want to give him one anyway so we were ok with that. Only we start earlier so maybe we should try starting later. We probably will anyway when I go back to work so that might be a good idea for us to try mater now. Virtue normally gives us the long stretch from 9- 1 or 2, so maybe if we stick with it we'll get a lucky 7.


----------



## raelynn

Didn't get 7 last night but she did sleep for 6. I'm still happy with that. She's also been a little gassy the past couple days so I think that is what woke her.

No Doubt - My mom said neither me or my sister would take a pacifier so some babies just don't like it. Haylee is definitely a comfort sucker. She was sucking on her fingers in pretty much every ultrasound picture and if she doesn't have a pacifier she sucks on her hand. The downside is that she fusses when she loses the pacifier. Starting the routine later May help. We only get a couple hour naps in the early evening but she sleeps through later. Maybe because it has been dark for a while and the neighborhood quiets down. Good luck!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Rae how about a wubanub? I bought one on amazon it's a stuffed animal with a paci on it so its easier for them to hold into. I have one but Allie won't take a paci either.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jasper is not to fussed on a dummy except at 2am when he decides he want to stay awake. It works out perfect as I can put him in the bassinet and he will suck away to he falls asleep but in the day he don't like it at all.. I do prefer him to be a timber sucker but I guess that is hard when you are been swaddled.


----------



## raelynn

Miss A - We have a wubanub too but she can still manage to spit it out or she grabs or smacks the stuffed animal away and so the pacifier gets pulled out too. I figure eventually she'll figure out how to put it back in on her own. She already gets the idea of putting her hand over the pacifier to hold it in.


----------



## Christie2011

Nicholas never wanted a pacifier. I thought he was going to be a thumb sucker, but he doesn't do that either. If he gets a bottle when he goes down for a nap or bed, then he'll just roll over and put himself to sleep. Some times he'll even just play/talk to himself for a half hour in bed before putting himself to sleep. He was the easy baby.

Leo takes a pacifier. He doesn't have the hand over the pacifier down to keep it in yet though. I woke him to change him and give him 3 oz bottle before bed last night and he gave me 4 hours. I think he may have taken more if I had given him more, so maybe we'll try that tonight. I like the bottle before bed so I know how much he is getting and it's with a slow nipple, so he doesn't get as gassy which makes it easier for him to sleep longer.

It has taken a day or so for Nicholas to adjust after traveling but he seems a lot happier today than he was when we first got to my parent's house. He was very clingy to me and wouldn't go to my dad, though it was my dad who watched him for a week after my c-sect.

Leo didn't let traveling interrupt his schedule. Which is good, but I'm exhausted. I'm getting less sleep since I"m not going to bed when Leo does, the family is staying up later, but I still have to get up early with the boys. I want to keep them on my work schedule hours since I'll be going back in a week.


----------



## No Doubt

I think the later time and a full belly is key....thanks Rae. He slept from 10-3 last night, ate then back down til 6! So we are rejuvenated after a restless night and day before. Virtue is a thumb sucker, but not often.


----------



## raelynn

Isn't it amazing how great a little sleep feels after so long of going without? Haylee has settled into a 6 hours a night routine. I think I'm going to try and move bath time about 30 min earlier so that if she continues this schedule when I'm back at work, I can go back to sleep for an hour or two after feeding her so I don't have to get through the work day on only 6 hours or less. I definitely can't wait for the 12 hour sleep schedule so I can get some things done after she falls asleep without worrying about losing precious sleep.


----------



## Christie2011

Leo must be going through a growth spurt. He slept 7 hours straight last night! And that's right after a 3 hour nap. Though that did not mean mommy got 7 hours. Leo went to sleep at 8:30, I went to bed at 9:30 and Nick got up at 10:30, but then I got to sleep until 3. Still a good night over all.

Leo has also been sleeping most of the day. I think Nick is going through a spurt too. His appetite has increased. He wants more food than bottles. He has also just figured out how to sit up on his own today and has finally started taking some crawling steps.


----------



## No Doubt

I think Virtue is going through a growth spurt right now too. He's doing the whole eating and sleeping a lot thing right now. They say around 6 weeks is a growth spurt then not again until 3 months. Another long stretch again last night and guess who was not asleep...me! I woke up at 1 and couldn't get back til 5. Needless to say I took a nap today.


----------



## raelynn

Haylee slept 7 hours last night too. She seems to wake at 6 every day, probably because our room has skylights and the sun comes in. I moved up her bath and feeding last night since I was exhausted and she slept until 6 again so hoping that will continue and I'll keep the bath time earlier.

I think Haylee May be going through a growth spurt too or her gas has gotten worse this week. She's been cranky and straining to pass gas or poop constantly and then starts screaming about it, then since she's screaming she wants to nurse even if it's only been an hour since she last ate. I hope we get back to the old routine soon.


----------



## GettingBroody

Decided to do some baking while Fia is asleep and have just realised I've no cocoa :brat: God I miss just being able to hop in the car and fly to the shop!! (It's literally just around the corner, do ye think I've time to get there and back before she wakes up?!!:haha:)


----------



## raelynn

Getting - I know what you mean! Hubby and I have been taking turns grocery shopping just so it isn't a whole production.


----------



## No Doubt

Same here...except its just me doing the shopping, lol.


----------



## raelynn

We had bad thunderstorms here last night that interrupted both my and baby's sleep. Apparently a little interruption in the night sleep means she sleeps all day. She woke long enough for a diaper change and feed and then went right back to sleep while I was burping her. She's still sleeping away.


----------



## Christie2011

We had a good thunderstorm when we were in NY to the point where 2 of the thunders shook the house. Both my boys slept right threw it. I was prepared to have to comfort Nick, but he never woke up.

My last week at home with the boys. While I am ready to start working again, I miss being a part of the working world, I am dreading leaving my boys in daycare. I've begun to make a cheat sheet for the daycare provider letting her know about each boy. I'm really worried Leo is going to frustrate her with his bouts of seemingly random fussiness. He will eat during these fussy periods and it will calm him down, but he ends up just spitting it all back up, or so it seems.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure they won't be bothered by his fussy moments, they're used to it. The cheat sheet is a good idea. I will have to do that when I go back to work. I can't wait to see what Virtue will be like at 12 weeks! Then I really won't want to go back to work.


----------



## TwoRdue

Have taken on board what you have been doing to get your lo into a nice routine. Jaspers last feed last night ended been 10 and he went down at 10.30 till 5am then fed and slept again will just after 8am, was great to get the extra sleep in. He was normally doing feed at 8.30 and wouldnt go down till 10.30 and awake between 1 and 2. Hopefully I can keep it up this way


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue is definitely going through a growth spurt. He ate 5oz at 9:45...I mean sucker it down with no problem, then woke at 2 and ate 4 oz, then another 4 at 4, then another 4 at 6. Thank goodness he goes right back to sleep. But at least this heat wave has broken and we were able to get out for a walk today! I even cut my air off!


----------



## raelynn

Two - So glad the night routine is working for you too! 

Haylee seems to like waking at 6 every day now. I was able to shift when she goes to sleep up to 11 so I may try pushing it up to 10:30 in a couple weeks as long as her sleeping stays consistent.


----------



## almosthere

Hey ladies! speaking of growth spurts how much do you lo's weigh? Last week Liam weighed over 12 lbs and he isnt even 7 weeks yet, omgsh he is HUGE!


----------



## No Doubt

I weighed Virtue today and he was 11.14.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jasper waz weighed today and is 10lbs and 58cm long at 7weeks 2 days


----------



## Christie2011

Leo weighed in at 15 lbs 4 oz this morning at 7 weeks 4 days. I've been reading up on weight gain and read that the normal rate is to double birth rate between 4 and 6 months and triple by one year. Leo is on target to double before he is 3 months!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fia's only still a little dot compared to all your los! 8lbs14 yesterday...


----------



## No Doubt

Aww...but she's a cute little dot broody!


----------



## TwoRdue

She is a gorgeous little weight bloody..

Jasper slept through the night last night yay.. he went down just after 10.30 and woke slightly at 1.30 for a couple of min and sleep through till 7.30 for his first feed.. I hope this becomes a regular..

We move country in a week and a half and it's such a big task with a baby but we are getting there slower than I would like.
I got a letter from the specialist to take with me for future ivf and pregnancy that outlined my previous pregnancys, losses and complications and was hard to see it all outlined on one piece of paper but it also made me feel so blessed to have my little Jasper after all that.it's such an amazing feeling and I'm already planning to doing ivf in about 18 to 24 months (I loved doing ivf) would love a sibling for Jasper.

Hope you are all having a great weekend.x


----------



## raelynn

Two - we've already started planning for number 2 as well since we did IUI. We figure we'll we'll start the process again when Haylee is a year old.


----------



## Christie2011

I've been thinking about my frozen embabies. I think I'm going to wait until Nicholas is two, Leo will almost be 1 and a half.


----------



## TwoRdue

I told my oh when I was in labour that there was no way I was doing this again and two days later we were making plans for another lol I find it exciting.


----------



## raelynn

I was the same way. I kept saying I don't know why anyone would ever do this more than once but I totally get it now.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm not really planning for the next baby or any after that. I know I have a girl m future as all my dreams have always been me and my daughter, but I have a sneaking suspicion that the next one will be a boy and then we will have a girl. I also think the next one will be on their way by the time Virtue is 1 or at least not too long after he turns 1. I've heard people say that they would never do this more than once and then that obviously goes out the window, but I never felt that way. It took us so long to get pregnant and with everything we went through, I always knew the next time around we be NTNP. So even if we don't have anymore kids I'm fine with that, but I know we will.


----------



## TwoRdue

Are any of you Los suddenly sleeping lots? Jasper has been for the pass three days, he will sleep through the night and I wake him in the morning to feed and is back to sleep, I found I have to again wake him to feed and sometimes he will keep sleeping while feeding and when I burp him half way through he will scream and refuse the rest of his feed and continue to sleep.. when he finally has a little awake time he smiles and is happy but falls asleep not long after.. not sure if I should be concerned or not


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue just went through that. He does that everytime he has a growth spurt. Even though I know that I still worry too thinking he might be getting sick, but he's always fine. He's still sleeping more than usual, but looks like he's getting back to normal...and also eating more, lol. He's sucking down 5-6oz a free now. But it makes for solid sleep at night so whatever makes him happy.


----------



## Christie2011

Leo has been giving me more sleep at night, but he is not sleeping any more during the day. He has been having more trouble sleeping during the day though. He seems to be becoming a lighter sleeper so having him sleeping in the livingroom where Nicholas is playing isn't really working anymore.

Well tomorrow is their first day in day care and my first day back to work. I don't know how I'll get anything done. I'll just be worrying about them until I pick them up.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh good luck Christie!! :hugs: Hope it all goes well for you.

So jealous of all your los sttn!! Fia only sleeps for 3-4 hours at a time still...


----------



## raelynn

Haylee slept 8 hours last night. Of course my dog ended up waking me up early instead. She's also had days where she sleeps forever. Just recently we had one where she only woke to feed and then right back to sleep until around 1pm when she finally stayed up for a while.

Christie - I completely understand with going back to work. I go back Wednesday and am dreading it. I know I'm just going to spend all day missing her and worrying about her.


----------



## Christie2011

I get to leave work in just over an hour to get my babies. I can't wait to pick them up and make sure they are OK and get to hold them.

There were no fits from them when I dropped them off, which is good because it would have made me feel worse about leaving them. I got a bit teary in the car though as I drove away.


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie o hope you have a great day and your little guys do well.

Feeling better about Jasper's sleeping, he did two 8 hour nights and last night he is coming up to 9 hours of sleep. He drinks 5.5oz every four hours (formula recommended amount) and I feed him 6oz last night before his sleep. Be great if the night sleeping is now a normal thing.. I hope he takes the transition into a new country well.


----------



## Christie2011

Leo was his normal self, fussy in the morning until he was able to get a good sleep in. Didn't have any trouble eating. Nicholas ate a lot food well, but refused to take a bottle. I try to make sure he gets in at least 20oz of formula a day for the nutrients. He has only had 12 oz today. I'm going to have to wake him up before I go to bed to get in another bottle. Hopefully he'll take an 8oz bottle.

I hope as Nicholas gets used to the day care that he settles down and will take a bottle and nap. Poor lady had to deal with him without his morning nap today. He only got an hour nap all day, so he went to bed just after 6 tonight, which means I only had 2 hours tonight with Nicholas. Going back to work sucks. I can't wait until this weekend so I can have more time with my boys.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, hun. I'm sorry it was rough emotionally. It will get better hun, just gotta get the new routine down.


----------



## raelynn

So sorry Christie! Hopefully it will get better.


----------



## Christie2011

Drop off today went as well as yesterday. No fits from Nicholas as I left and he went to Karla willingly. I hope he naps today and takes a bottle. He didn't want a bottle at home before we left, so I'm just worried about him getting dehydrated. He woke up at 1 this morning and didn't want a bottle and after I changed him, he couldn't get back to sleep. He just wanted to cuddle. Made me feel even worse for going back to work. All he wanted was time with mommy. 

I wish there was a way for me to work out a reduced hour work week. I hate feeling like daycare is raising my kids rather than me.


----------



## Christie2011

Nicholas did much better for Karla yesterday. Took bottles and napped. Though he also cries for her when she picks up Leo as he does when I do. Nicholas is so used to getting all the attention, he still hasn't gotten used to sharing with Leo.

Leo slept the whole time from when I picked him up yesterday until I dropped him off this morning, except to eat. I feel like I didn't get any time with him :(

I had to put on a belt this morning to wear my pre-preggo 'fat' jeans :happydance:! I still have 8 or so pounds to go, but at least things are starting to fit again. Though the girls :holly: are making it hard to find shirts that fit appropriately. All my shirts seem too short now.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie glad to hear things went better yesterday. Take it from a girl whose always had big chi chi's, stretchy shirts work best. Nothing that buttons cause then you get that open gape where the girls are. And with stretchy shirts you can still get your size and have them look decent on you.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jasper still is sleeping through the night up to 9.5 hours and probably more if I let him but should I be waking him in the night for a fed? My mum said boys in our family have always slept lost and always slept through the night.

Christie so happy to hear it was a better day.x Hopefully it gets easier on you all.


----------



## raelynn

Went back to work today and it was so hard! I nearly broke down towards the end of the day because I missed her so much.

Christie - I completely understand the not wanting someone else to be raising your children. My sis was the one watching her today and it was still rough. I'm not sure how long I can manage this so the staying home conversation may be coming up again soon.

In better news, Haylee slept 8.5 hours last night. So nice of her to let mommy sleep before work. She's been sleeping most of the day too apparently. She apparently slept right through her mid morning feed. It might be nice if that continues since that is the only time I have to pump at work.


----------



## No Doubt

All of this talk of going back to work is making me nervous. I don't know what I'm gonna do when I have to go back, especially with Virtue being in daycare.


----------



## Christie2011

Rae, I was emotional toward the end of the first day too and on the drive to pick them up. I practically run to my car after work, I can't wait to see them again.

It's a little easier now, seeing that Nick will reach for Karla and smile when he sees her in the morning. At least he doesn't dread being left with her. That was one of my fears. Leo always seems content when I pick them up, awake and not fussing. Yesterday she was playing with Nicholas and one of her other kids, having them roll a ball back and forth, when I picked them up. This made me happy to see. It was one of the things on my cheatsheet for the boys that I was working on with Nick. I'm trying to get him to recognize the word 'ball' and object, along with being able to roll it back and forth.

She has taken a lot of my notes into consideration, so I'm feeling better about leaving them with her. Nick gets his classical music at nap time and she has a swing that sits Leo up, to help prevent him from getting a flat spot. And her son, has already taken to Nick. The second day I picked them up, he gave Nick a hug before we left.

Both boys slept better than me last night. For some reason I just couldn't sleep.
 



Attached Files:







boys.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NatalieBelle

Hello Ladies, sorry I've been gone for so long. Mommy hood has been keeping me all tied up and we are trying to move soon so lots of planning and organizing.  How is everyone and their little ones? Isaac has almost accomplished rolling over and has been grinning his head off for almost two months now, he is also holding him self up on his fist now instead of his elbows  One proud Mama here !! He is wearing 6 month clothes now too O_O Growing like a weed, not even 3 months yet. I dread the shoe stages 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6843.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_6844.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2









gg.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_6866.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









1072278_10201585930274373_462295278_o.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 6


----------



## No Doubt

Those pics are so cute Nat!

Virtue is doing well! He rolls from his stomach to his back, so he thinks he should be able to roll from his back to his stomach. Its kind of funny to see him try...I'm sure he'll get there soon. He holds himself up pretty good. I thought he was gonna push himself over off the changing pad when I put him on his stomach to lotion his back.

Shots on Tuesday...not looking forward to it. In gonna cry I know. Virtue will probably be fine though and I'll be balling, lol.


----------



## raelynn

Natalie - Very cute! I have that same pillow but in pink :)

Haylee is still an itty bitty bitty thing. She just recently moved up to 0-3 month clothing. She's holding her head up pretty much all the time now and has been grabbing everything lately - toys, clothes, hair... And, I made it to the weekend! I've never been so happy for the weekend before. I get to spend all day with my little one tomorrow!!!

No Doubt - I'm dreading shot day too but Hubby will be dealing with that one since I'll be at work. Don't forget the baby Tylenol!

Christie - Did you survive the week? This week was a short one for me and I barely made it through. I'm not sure how I'm going to get through a whole week at work next week.


----------



## almosthere

Nat...isaac is adorable thanks for sharing! Ugh im currently dreading having to leave liam w grammy 40+ hra a week I feel like I should be there with him...im his mom....I just feel horrible and guilty....at night he will be in bed and ill only have sat and sunday with him... :( sry for the depressing rant but had to get that out...


----------



## Christie2011

Love your pics Nat. Leo has been in 6mo clothes since he was 5 weeks. He is 2 months today and just weighed in at 16.2 pounds. That's only 3.9 pounds less than what his older brother Nicholas weighed in at today.

This week was long and difficult. Especially when I got an email Friday from Karla saying she was taking the kids to the park. I panicked and nearly left work early to get my babies. I told her that I was afraid of someone kidnapping my babies if she had to take her eye of them for a second to deal with one of the other kids she watches. We talked it over and I let her know how I felt and she says she never takes the kids out without an extra adult and that she knew where I was coming from and felt the same way when she left her kids with her sister when she was still working outside the home. I feel a little better, but it still makes me nervous. I wish I could afford a daycare facility where they have more security features for the kids. Maybe once they are potty trained I can find one that is affordable.


----------



## No Doubt

They take the kids on walks at the daycare Virtue will be going to. I declined that, so he won't be going ever. I have the same fears, not to mention its alongside a road and a car could jump the road. They only walk by it for a minute til they get to the church, but still...no thank you. Like my mom said, if Virtue is going for a walk I'll take him. Also he weighed in at 13.8 today. I'm pretty sure he is finished with his growth spurt too. That was a long one. Yesterday he was a little constipated...even though he went, it was a bit firm yesterdays evening. This morning hubbs was holding him and he went and it came out the aide of his diaper all over hubbs shirt. Hubbs came upstairs holding him as far away from his body as possible and just said "I need your help", lol. This stuff always happens to him and never to me.


----------



## TwoRdue

OMG all the photos are just gorgeous...

Christie I know just how you feel.. with all the moving we are doing I asked a friend to look after Jasper at home and she took him for a walk for a hour, I spent most of the time at the end of the driveway looking for them and panicking that something had happened.. never again will I do that..

Jasper spent his first night in hospital as he was sleeping up to 19 hours a day and refusing over half his feeds.. he has a viral infection but is doing much better.. I slept on the floor next to him and won't let him out of sight.

Rae yay for moving on up.. 

Sorry for those returning to or have returned to work as it must not be easy.. hopefully you all settle into a nice routine


----------



## No Doubt

Two, I hope Jasper is feeling better now. Scary I'm sure, but they're taking care of him I'm sure.


----------



## Christie2011

Sorry to hear Jasper wasn't feeling well. Poor little guy, I hope he is at least starting to feel better and gets back to his normal self soon.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jasper came home but is still not taking his full feed of 5oz and will only have 1 to 3oz and will refuse any more so I am to record how much he has and to brake his feeds down so he can get the min required for the day of 18oz where he normally will have 27oz.. hopefully he gets the min.


----------



## raelynn

Poor little guy! Hoping Jasper starts feeling better and you can get some food in him!


----------



## No Doubt

Today was shot day. Virtue did well. He's more fussy but only about the stuff he's usually fussy about. He's 12.14lb and 23.5 inches. The doctor said he's doing really well holding his head up and everything, and not to leave him alone on the couch or whatever now that he's rolling over...duh, lol! Also he finally slept through the night...at least what I consider to be through the night. He ate at 10...fell asleep about 10 mins into it, lol...and slept until 5 this morning. If he can stay like this that will he good as I wake at 5 to get ready for work


----------



## Christie2011

Virtue sounds like he's doing well. I'm glad the shots didn't bother him too much. 

Leo has gone from sleeping 8:30-3 to getting up at 11:30 the past few nights. He was feeding more the end of last week during the day, but has scaled back this week, but now is up more at night.

Yesterday he seemed bound and determined to suck his thumb. He kept sucking his hand (any part of his hand) when he was trying to relax. This morning while I was getting ready for work, he was at it again, but finally got his thumb in his mouth and fell asleep that way. It's not really a habit I want him to get into. I was a thumb sucker and it was a hard habit to break.

The boys will go in for their next dr apt a week from this Monday. They will both get shots. I'm not looking forward to that, especially Nicholas. I can just imagine the look he's going to give me. Leo was pretty good the last time, I'm hoping he is the same this time around.


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue sucks his hands a lot and has recently started drooling a lot too. The doctor said yesterday its most likely because his teeth are coming down. He said he could see them in his gums and that they are starting to move down. They may not break the gums yet, but they are moving down there. Maybe that's what's going on with Leo.


----------



## raelynn

Haylee does the same thing with sucking her hand if she doesn't have a pacifier. She's been sleeping from about 10:30-8:30. She's been having a rough week with gas but otherwise is doing good. She's growing like a little weed :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Two, poor Jasper :hugs: I'm so glad he's ok. How frightening for ye all. How've the feedings been going since ye got home? Is he taking enough? 

NoDoubt - glad Virtue didn't mind the shots too much :D 

Lots of fist sucking going on here too and don't talk to me about drool!! I go through a pile of bibs every day!!!

I seem to be in the minority here but I wouldn't have a problem with a friend or crèche workers (assuming they had a safe adult:child ratio) taking Fia out for a walk etc :shrug: Are there a lot of reports of snatchings where ye live? Scary!

Christie & Rae - :hugs: to you both being back at work already. It must be so hard...

Almost - when do you go back?

Nat - fantastic photos!! What a handsome boy!

Rae - I'm so impressed with Haylees sleeping! It's currently 4am here and I'm holding Fia upright for a while because she gets a bit refluxy if she's put straight down after a feed. Only one feed at night though and we've had a few nights recently when she's slept through for 7-8 hours so hopefully she's moving in that direction! :sleep:

Going to a wedding next week so trying to get her used to a bottle so that she can stay with DH for the day while I go to the wedding. She's not hugely impressed by the bottle :nope: She'll take an oz or two but then after being winded she won't take any more. Looks like DH will be feeding her an oz or so every hour!! It's out of town so have booked to stay overnight in the hotel - getting a bit nervous about it now! Going to take my own car and not drink though so that if needs be I can leave at any time and drive home...


----------



## No Doubt

Honestly broody...any and everything. Where my daycare walks is next to a main road and people drive crazy here. It only takes a second for someone to jump for the curb. Also its only one worker for 4-6 kids. If there were someone to attack...God forbid...she certainly wouldn't be able to protect all of the kids and herself. And they walk along the main road until they get BEHIND the church and walk around there. Just not comfortable with the entire scenario.


----------



## Christie2011

Weighed Leo this morning at 16.8 pounds. His weight gain is slowing a bit, but he's still my lil chunker :)

He's sucking his thumb more and more, but hasn't started drooling yet. Nick is my drooler and has been since he was a few months old and doesn't show any signs of stopping. He didn't cut his first tooth until 6 months, but started drooling at a month old.

Between Leo spitting up and Nick drooling, I'm doing bib laundry every day. I send them to daycare with 10 or more bibs and there are days they all come back dirty!
 



Attached Files:







boys3.JPG
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GettingBroody

Lovely pic Christie!! Nick has a great smile!

I swear that from now on whenever I am giving baby gifts I will make sure to include a packet of bibs!!! Its one thing you can never have too many of, I've discovered!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow christie that is a nice weight..

Well we made the big move from new zealand to Australia last week and Jasper has settled well.. he is drinking better and a lot more awake. He still has his moments of refusing to drink and is still spilling lots so we changed his formula to anti reflux and still not made a much of a difference so time to head back to the doctor and see if there is medication he can have.. we are having him weighted tomorrow to make sure he is still gaining well to.

How is everyone doing?
 



Attached Files:







20130810_095533.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## No Doubt

Cute pics ladies!

Nice weight Christie...he's almost as big as Nick!

Two, glad Jasper is doing better!

Here's a few pics of my peanut!


----------



## raelynn

Haylee made it through her injections today. Daddy took her since I was at work. She slept most of the day today. She's 11 lbs now. We go through bibs like crazy too just from the drooling. It gets everywhere since she sucks her hand. Poor thing kept gagging herself with her fingers tonight. Hopefully she learns quickly. I had to keep pulling her hand away tonight. And she's sleeping pretty consistently 9 hours or more a night. I'm slowly moving her bedtime earlier too since she keeps passing out on her pillow we put on the couch with us each night.


----------



## Christie2011

I love baby pics! Jasper's and Virtue's are so adorable.

Nick chokes on his drool sometimes too. His hand is constantly in his mouth lately. I'm waiting for the next round of teeth, though they haven't begun to show yet. Poor babies, teething last so long before the teeth actually come through. I feel bad that they are uncomfortable for so long.

Leo only took an hour nap at daycare yesterday. I was afraid he wouldn't sleep through the night, but he slept literally from when I picked him up, until I woke him up this morning to get dressed. I woke him up twice to eat, and the third time he seemed back on schedule since he woke me up by sucking on his hand. 

Poor little guy was too tired to have his nightly conversation with me. I look forward to it since I don't get to see him all day. I hope he's not too tired tonight to spend some time with mommy.

Is anyone else still giving their LO vitamin D drops? When I was taking the boys for walks every day I stopped since Leo was getting some sun, but now that they are inside all day, I've been trying to get him back on schedule with them. Only problem is whenever I do give him the drops, he tends to take in a lot of air afterwards and even if I burp him, he still spits it up. I've even tried feeding him afterwards hoping it will settle his stomach or at least get that awful taste out of his mouth, but he doesn't seem to keep it down.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm still giving the vit d but I put it in a bottle. He doesn't even notice its there.


----------



## Christie2011

I put Leo in his crib last night for the first time. He has outgrown the bassinet. Both his and Nick's cribs are in the same room, so I was little nervous about them waking each other up. But neither woke up more than usual last night and both seemed to stay on schedule. I'm worried I won't wake up for Leo though, he's quiet when he fusses at night. Probably because he's never had to be loud for me to wake up. I did move the monitor right next to his crib, but I think I only heard him this morning because I was already half awake and when they got up in the middle of the night, it was Nick who woke me up.

I did miss hearing Leo breathing last night, which has been a comforting white noise for me at night the past 10 weeks.


----------



## GettingBroody

Think Fia's having a growth spurt! She's been cluster feeding all evening which she often does but usually she's finished and ready for bed by half 10 or 11 and its now nearly 1am and she's still feeding!!!! :wacko: Really hope it's only a 24hr one cos I'm going away to that wedding on Saturday and she's still only taking an oz or two at a time from the bottle so DH could have a very cranky hungry baby on his hands!!! Every time I think she's finished and go to move her to the basket she wakes up ready to go again! :dohh: Think I'm just going to let her sleep on me tonight instead of trying to move her again the next time she drifts off - I need to sleep! :sleep: Usually it doesn't matter if she wakes in the move, she goes straight back to sleep in the basket but the rules seem to be different tonight....

Two & NoDoubt - lovely photos!! All the babies are getting so big! Delighted Jasper is feeding a bit better Two. How'd the weighing go?

Rae - glad Haylee's injections went ok!

Christie - aw, you'll have to post a pic of Leo asleep in his cot! I'd really like to keep Fia in our room until she 6 months corrected but I don't think the cot will fit so not sure what we'll do once she gets too big for the basket... She's still on the multi-vitamin supplement that she was on in the neo but the dr said we can switch to ordinary vitamin D whenever we like.

She's still feeding! Go to sleep little baby!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue's almost outgrown his bassinet. I wanted to keep him til at least 4 months, but I don't think that's gonna happen unfortunately. It makes me sad honestly. And I really don't know what I'm gonna do at Christmas cause I we have a lot of family coming in and I was gonna give up the crib for my twin niece and nephew as they are two and it converts to a toddler bed. But if Virtue is in there then that won't work obviously as no one will fit in the bassinet obviously. He'll have to sleep with us most likely.


----------



## raelynn

I'm worrying about the switch to crib too. I love having Haylee right next to me at night. Her breathing soothes me too Christie

Bloody-Hope you get through the night and the growth spurt!


----------



## Christie2011

Has everyone read the new requirement for keeping baby in a rear facing car seat? I know it used to be until they turned one, but I've read the new recommendation is until they are 2, or have reached the limits of their car seat for facing backwards.

Reading this also led me to check the limit of the bassinet and the max weight recommended is 15 pounds. My little chunker is well over 16 already, so we tested that limit.

Leo is starting to slow down with how much he eats. He only has 2 5oz bottles at day care now. He had gotten up to 4 4oz bottles. Which is good for us because he was going through our frozen stock of milk pretty quickly. I think I can keep up with him now with what I pump during the day.


----------



## No Doubt

I knew the carseat was until 2, but I didn't know about the bassinet. Good to know...thanks!


----------



## TwoRdue

Jasper has grown 5cm in a week and a half and 7cm putting on 200grames a week so he should be 12lbs in just under 3 weeks. He to has grown out of his bassantt and 8 have had to buy a porta cot till our gear arrives but I dont like it as he shimmys everywhere and ends up in strange positions so hurry up shipment.
How are you little ones with sleeping? I am finding Jasper sleeps from 6.30pm till 6.30am with a dream feeding just before 10pm, he will stir about 1am and all I do is give him his dummy and he continues to sleep. I hope he keeps it up..


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue still likes his small naps during the day though he's not sleeping as long through them. He's also not sleeping on car rides like he used to. He sleeps 10-4,dream feeds, then back til 8. He went til 9 the other day, but if he can stay on this schedule that would be perfect. I can feed him at 4, workout, get ready for work, then hubbs can feed him at 8 and take him to daycare. Speaking...my last week next week. I'm dreading it. How is everyone else with daycare?


----------



## TwoRdue

Must be hard for you with your bubs in daycare, I got nervous leaving Jasper with my sister for a hour.. I hate not been able to see him.

Jasper is on a 4month waiting list to see a eye specalist as his pupil isreally funny shaped, constanly dilated and sits lower than his other pupil, I just hope that his site in both eyrs are fine as I dont want him restricted in what he wants to do..

Hopr you all have a great weekend


----------



## Christie2011

Two, I hope the tests show Jasper's eyes are good and that he just has some growing to do.

NoDoubt, Leaving the babies in day care seems to be getting easier for them, but I still can't wait to pick them up everyday. Especially when I get smiles like this from both of them.

Also a picture of Leo napping all stretched out in his crib.
 



Attached Files:







P1010006.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5









P1010008.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TwoRdue

Christie how gorgeous and what a happy wee man.

Jasper is back in hospital again as by he was refusing to feed at all and the only time he would is if was dreamfeeding so they are now trying to find out why and why he is so tied all the time as they say he sleeps to much.. my niece also jumped back into the seat next to me a couple of days ago and her elbow came down on his head and they were talking about giving him a scan to see if it did any noticeable damage.. freaked me out.. he didn't cry when it happen so I assume he would have been fine. Maybe there been extra cautious with his sleepiness


----------



## No Doubt

So cute Christie. I know it's gonna be terrible for me. Virtue will be fine though I'm sure. He is great with other people, though I would like to hear that he's a bit more difficult for them cause he misses me so, lol.

Two I hope all is fine with Jasper. Yesterday I was trying to smack hubbys hand away and ended up popping Virtue on the top of his head. Then I was trying to swat a wasp away from him so he wouldn't get stung and did it again! I felt so bad, but luckily neither time was hard. And he is fine, so I'd think everything would be ok with Jasper.


----------



## Christie2011

Any good news for Jasper yet? When Nick was less than 2 weeks old I whacked his head on the door frame in my parents house. They have a half door between the dinning room and kitchen and while I was trying to manipulate our way into the kitchen I turned and hit his head on the door frame. I was so worried and felt horrible, but he was fine. Babies are more resilient then we give them credit for.

Today is shot day for both boys. Nick is already not feeling well due to teething and now shots, I'm going to feel terrible making him feel even worse today. He didn't sleep well last night either. Leo did good the last time, I'm hoping he does just as well today, but I'm going to feel bad either way.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jasper was diagnosed with reflux disease and has been starter on losec, he had a bad day with refusing almost every feed or screaming through some as he was so hungry, by the evening he was doing better and drinking again. I hope that he does better today so we can both go home. The big wig was not concerned about the knock on his head but got a ultra sound on his soft spot to see what was happening at the back of his eyes as they constantly point down and with his constant sleeping is a little concerned, if all comes back fine then he will get a eye guy to have a look at the back of his eyes to make sure all is good as on eye has coloboma but both look downwards. 

Sorry about and giberish as on my ph.. 

Hope Nick feels better Christie..


----------



## Christie2011

I had to yell at the tech at the pediatrician today. And by yell, I had to tell her she was not helping the situation. So then I ask her what she doing in a not so nice manner. Poor Nicholas has gotten to a pretty painful teething stage, he was tired, and she was just making things worse. She was supposed to be getting his weight, but apparently she can't read a digital scale because while Nick was naked lying on the scale, crying, shaking (from being upset, not cold, the room was WAY to F'ing hot), and reaching for me, she just stood there trying to decide what the scale said. Then she thought it would be a good idea to measure his head while he was crying and reaching for me. I picked Nick up three times to comfort him before she finally decided on a weight.

The pediatrician on the other hand, Nick loves. He was smiling at her as soon as she walked in the room. It's the tech who I don't like.

Doctor told Leo he has to go on a diet. He has essentially doubled his weight already at only 2 and half months. Something they don't look for until 4 months. His height and weight are in the 96th percentile and she said he looks like a 4 month old. Told me not to feed him more than every 4 hours now. 

Leo is 16lb something and Nick is 19lbs 11oz (37th percentile). And Nick is only 3 or 4 inches taller than Leo. There was way too many numbers today.

Nick only had one shot but didn't cry at all. He made one little peep, but then just cuddled into me. Poor little guy was just too tired to care. Leo had to have three shots and then an oral vaccine. Of course he enjoyed the oral meds, but the shots upset him. And one of the bandaids the tech put on wasn't even over the spot where she gave him a shot. You could see the bubble of vaccine on his skin and she totally missed it. I had to reapply.

Sorry for the long post. Glad to hear Jasper is starting to feed again. I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## almosthere

Christie..liams length was of the charts ans weight in the 75th percentile...he is bigger than 6 month okdsbive seen! He eats every 2 hrs still aside from in the middle of the night...wonder if a diet is in order soon!

hope all are well...liams baptism is sunday then I go back to work monday full time...say it aint so :(


----------



## No Doubt

I go back to work Monday as well...not looking forward to if at all, sigh.


----------



## Christie2011

I told daycare that the dr ordered a diet, but that I wasn't telling her to not feed him if he's obviously hungry. I'm not worried about his weight since his height and weight are both in the 95th percentile. If he was short and still weighed that much, then sure, he would be disproportionate and maybe we should try harder to get him to eat less, but I think he's fine.


----------



## No Doubt

I agree Christie. I think if he's hungry feed him. I don't agree with not feeding him and letting him scream his head off.


----------



## Christie2011

Do any of you who are going back to work and still breastfeeding have any programs at work for nursing mothers? I just joined the one at work. There is a specific room available (it's extremely small for the number of us who use it) for nursing mothers to go pump and they supply hospital grade pumps you can use if you bring your own attachments. My sister said she didn't have a private area at all and she would go out to her car to pump.


----------



## raelynn

My work doesn't have a program. Sounds nice Christie! I can go pump down in the health rooms but I just use one of the private bathrooms. Had a disaster there today though when I dropped the cap to the bottle I pumped into and it rolled all around the bathroom floor. I was in mid letdown during it too so I ended up dripping all over while I tried to catch the rolling cap. I didn't have a backup cap either so I just ended up dumping the bottle and sticking it all in the dishwasher when I got home.


----------



## No Doubt

I won't be pumping obviously, but when I asked before I went out on leave I was told by law they have to have somewhere for you pump. Not sure on the size or availability of the facility though.


----------



## Christie2011

I know this is going to happen to me one day, but your incident yesterday Rae reminded me of this cartoon I've been seeing around. Knock on wood, I haven't had an incident yet, but luckily I have enough stored up where it wouldn't affect Leo's feedings, it would just make me sad to lose valuable milk.
 



Attached Files:







cry over spilt milk.png
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## raelynn

LOL I love it Christie! I felt terrible dumping the bottle even though I have plenty of extra frozen since I replenish her feedings with my pumping each day. It still felt like such a waste though.


----------



## Christie2011

Almost and NoDoubt, how did your first week back to work go?


----------



## No Doubt

It wasn't too bad actually. I didn't cry...teared up a bit but didn't cry, and I didn't call. I knew if I called once I wouldn't stop, and I scheduled an appt for early in the morning my first day so I couldn't linger and turn around to go back home with Virtue, lol. I had to trick myself. But it worked. Virtue has started trying to sit up. He gets halfway and then his little tummy muscles give up, lol. Its cute cause he's so determined but it doesn't work out, lol.


----------



## GettingBroody

Glad you got thru it No Doubt! I'm sure it was really hard...

I am absolutely dreading going back to work. Due back at the start of October. We get quite good mat leave here but because mine started when Fia was born I feel kinda cheated cos I spent 10 weeks of it in the hospital... Planning on taking unpaid leave til after Christmas though. On a positive note, we've been looking around for a childminder to take Fia (rather than a crèche) when I do go back and this week a friend of ours offered to do it :D I'm so relieved! It'll be much easier to leave her with someone we know and she literally lives 2 minutes from my work so it's ideal! Was getting a bit worried that we hadn't got anything sorted yet so this is a weight off my mind :thumbup:

That's so cute about the sitting up NoDoubt! They're growing up so fast!

Ok, Fia has just fallen asleep feeding so going to transfer her to her basket and head to bed myself... Night all!


----------



## TwoRdue

Sounds like you did well no doubt. 

Getting how wonderful that you are able to leave Fia with someone you know and will make it a little better for you.

Have had jasper in and out of hospital and doctors as he still has lots of feeding issues and had broncolitis. They finally gave him something on script for his reflux as well as he was screaming in pain everytime he would drink, the medicine made a difference but now I struggle 4o get 40mls into him when he was doing 150mls before all the issues. I am sure we will get there its just very frustrating. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue has his first cold. Luckily it's not a bad one. He came home Thursday with a runny nose and a little cough. He wasn't coughing as much Friday, but still had a runny nose and he's been lightly coughing since. And he's also since passed it on to me, lol. I think it's getting better for me though as I've been slamming OJ. Luckily Virtue doesn't seem affected by it...he's still his happy playful self and handing out lots of smiles! He hates it when we try to suction out his nose and mouth, but then he's right back to his usual self. I just hate that I can't be around him like I want and hold him and give kisses. I miss my peanut.

Two I hope that Jasper feels better soon.


----------



## Christie2011

Two - you and Jasper have been through so much, I hope Jasper starts taking full feeds again soon for you. Hopefully the medicine helps and he won't be hurting when he eats anymore.

NoDoubt - I hate dealing with those types of colds for the LOs. So far Leo hasn't gotten sick, though Nick was sick once already around him. I have a pretty strong immune system so I'm pretty sure Leo (and I) didn't get sick because he was on breastmilk. Poor Nick though the last time he got sick He couldn't breath at all through his nose, so he'd wake up in the morning all snotty. I had a humidifier for him, but it wasn't enough. My sister then gave me some vicks vapor rub to put on the humidifier since Nick is still too young for it and I got a vicks vapor plug in unit. He got better after that so I'm not sure the vicks did much for him.

I've been giving Nick some BM as well since I produce plenty. I'm wondering if that's what kept him from getting sick when my sister and I took him to the mall playground for the first time. I'm convinced that if you want your kid to get sick letting play in those areas is the way to do it. But he didn't and I'm relieved.

Broody - That's wonderful your friend will watch Fia. I know it was a relief and easier for me when my sister watched Nick for me. It is still hard to leave them with Karla, even though they've been there for a month already.

Leo may be going through a growth spurt right now. He was eating more at once at day care this week and seems to be sleeping more for me this weekend. I've already retired his 6 month clothing, we have moved on to 9 months. He's so long. He is starting to thin out a bit in the body, but he still has a chunky face.


----------



## TwoRdue

No doubt hope you are all feeling better soon. It's never nice having a cold and it's get virtue is not fazed by it.

Wow Christie Leo is really growing fast (would love to see a pic). Jasper is just getting into the 3 to 6 month clothing and just hitting 6kgs but I feel he may have lost some weight.

Have any of your LOs cut a tooth yet? Jasper has one that has just started to and has been screaming for the past couple of day, have to know see what he is allowed to take for the pain as panadole just isn't cutting it.


----------



## Christie2011

Here is Leo and his big brother yesterday. Nicholas will be a year in a month and half and Leo will be 3 months on Tuesday. Leo is wearing the 9 month outfit that Nicholas is wearing in their twin picture.

Leo hasn't begun to cut a tooth yet, but I think he may be just starting to hit his early teething stage as he is starting to drool. Nicholas just got his 6th tooth. He now has 2 on the top and 4 on the bottom. He didn't cut his first tooth until he was 6 months, a week later his 2nd tooth and then the top 2 at 9 months and just last week his 5th and 6th teeth.
 



Attached Files:







P1010003.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8









P1010002.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks girls. I'm feeling ok, but still think Virtue feeling is tolerating it better than me, lol. Virtue doesn't have any teeth yet but I think he's on the verge as well cause of all the drooling and sucking on his hands he's been doing for the past month. It will definitely be the bottom first as those teeth are already at the gums and the top are a little over half way down. Hopefully he'll tolerate that well too. Virtue is about to go into 9 months. We took him to the doc yesterday just as a precaution and his little tummy was busting out under the shirt. I said "I can't believe this is 6 months" and my hubbs was shocked. I pick our all his clothes, so he doesn't know what side they are...but the 6 months is about to go into retirement for him as well. He's a little over 2ft long and weight 14.4. So he's definitely a healthy chunkster, lol.


----------



## Christie2011

Had to share. Evidence of how much Leo has grown already. His blanket pic at 5 days and then his 3 month picture today.
 



Attached Files:







P1010025.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4









P1010001.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow christie he has growen so much. Love the pic.

Jasper spent the day back in hospital as he cotinues to have problems feeding, the have uped his losec and put him on pepti junior to do with food allergies. He also started vomiting up flem and is on ventilin syrup to help with break it up. With all the respiratory problems that he is having they think its ashma but cant diagnose him till he is about 2. Poor boy has been trough so much and I hope its sorted soon so he can start to thrive as his weight gain has almost come to a stop.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## No Doubt

Wow Christie he sure has grown!

Two, so sorry about your little guy. I hope he begins to feel better soon. Its so unfortunate that they can't diagnose babies until later in life, and that babies can't say what's bothering them. Hopefully what they're doing will work and he can be comfortable and happy.

Virtue's cold is better, he still has a little snot, but not nearly as bad as it was. My cold was only bad for about 2 days and it really wasn't bad...I'm just a cry baby, lol. But it never bothered him so hopefully this means he will be pretty tolerant in the future.


----------



## Christie2011

Glad you've both seem to have made it through Virtue's first cold NoDoubt. I hate when they get colds like that when they are so little. I feel bad that they can't breath normally and worry about it as well.

:hugs::hugs: for you and Jasper, Two. Your poor little guy, I sure hope they find a way to help him soon. Good thing is he won't remember all of this. He will probably end up with a good appetite once you find something he can tolerate.


----------



## TwoRdue

I sure am glade he won't remember any of it.. he is back in hospital for the fourth time and with croup and feeding issues still but now he won't drink at all and is having to be feed via tube. I hate seeing him like this and Hope that he can start to thrive and be able to be a baby and enjoy it.

I Hope you are all well. It's amazing how busy been a mum really is. Long hard days but very rewarding.


----------



## Christie2011

I am enjoying being a mom sooo much! I'm just reflecting back a year today Leo, as a 5 day blast, was transferred back to me. A date I will always remember since it's also my father's birthday.

It's been such a great year. I'm glad I had you all with me to talk through all the ups/downs/and changes.

I can't wait to go through the process again. I just wish I could afford to have another baby in daycare right now. But I guess I will attempt to patiently wait until the bills for my two LOs are paid off and I can reunite with my frozen embbies who are waiting for me.


----------



## TwoRdue

Even after all the teething issues we are having I also can't wait to do it all again. The ivf experience and all. If Jasper keeps been sick like this though I will be a long time before we will even look at doing it.

He been in hospital for two days now and expected to stay a few more as he has to have oxygen and humidifier to help with his breathing. He is on the Max amount of oxygen the wards can give and if he needs more they will take him to intensive care. I'm going to be gray before my time.

Christie I agree that it has been great to have you all to talk to. What a year we have all had and so busy with a beautiful babies


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh Two, your poor peanut. But he's a fighter. I think he's proven that.

I too am in love with being a mom and I love that I have had all of you as well. I remember when people lost their plug, started with contractions, waters breaking...it was domino effect and so much excitement! It would be wonderful to do it all over again with you ladies!


----------



## raelynn

So happy to have gone through this with you ladies too. Motherhood is so amazing. We're planning on going back to the fertility clinic for round two when Haylee's one.

Two - So sorry about having to be in the hospital so much. Hopefully things will be better very soon.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - :hugs: Your poor little man. I really hope he gets better and home soon. Are you able to stay in the hospital with him or are you in and out every day? Make sure to look after yourself too. Jasper needs his mama to be well and strong!

This day last year was my transfer!! :D Sitting here typing this and feeding Fia - how life has changed!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I know...Sept 26 was when I found out I was pregnant. Now here we are. Amazing what can happen in a year!

Virtue is now teething. I thought the two pointy ones on the bottom were gonna come in, but it's actually the 4 in the middle on the bottom. He's been really fussy. The frozen rings worked, but only for a short time. But still I guess he's handling it well.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jasper spent a whole week in hospital before he could come home.. he has not put on any weight for over a week and is 13lbs. Was told he was under weight for his length to. He is doing lots better but still have lots of feeding issues and had to see a dietician to help him get the fluid and nutrition he needs to grow. I can wait till we are over this hill.
They have a seat/bed for one of the parents to say and as I wouldnt leave his side I stayed and oh visited daily. 

I cant believe how fast this year has gone. The 24th is when I got a positive on my pregnancy test at 12dpo. Makes me emotional thinking about the journey


----------



## Christie2011

Well I'm back in search of a nanny. I'm not happy with the day care they are in now. I wish I knew what questions to ask before I decided to go with her. I assumed too much. I could write a book on all the questions I'd like to remember to ask.

I found out she's been driving around with Leo this week. Nick has been sick, so he has been going to my sister's. One day I showed up early to pick up Leo and no one was home. I thought maybe she took the kids for a walk to go get her kids from school (something she hasn't told me she does, but from context I gather she does). Instead she pulls up in her car with Leo. He has his car seat, but still she had never asked or received permission from me to drive around with my babies. It also makes me nervous about what she is doing with Nicholas during these times. Nick doesn't get left with a car seat and I've checked her car, she only has one car seat (for her daughter) and it's not rear facing. I have a suspicion that she leaves Nick with her sister, who I've seen a bunch of times at her house. Again, she has not received or asked for my permission to do this. I just hope she is not putting him in the car with out a car seat or even in the forward facing seat.

I need a new care giver and ASAP. I'm so nervous now leaving them with her. I've even had to tell her to take Leo's hoodie off so she doesn't put him down for a nap with it on. And to not put blankets in the cribs and to take their bibs off.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I hope you find one soon. I can't believe you have to tell her those basic things. And to leave your child with someone else...that's just unacceptable. I know it's not the best bit have you thought about angies list? Or even the better business bureau?


----------



## Christie2011

I will report her to the Maryland Office of Child Care, once I can find another day care provider. I do feel a little better after Friday since I arrived early to pick up my babies without warning and found that she was just getting Nick up from his nap. She wouldn't have had time to get Leo up also, and get them both in a car to go where ever. And no one else was there. So I hope it was just a one time (actually it was at least twice) outting with Leo. As long as they are both there I don't think she'll take them anywhere (in the car at least). 

I'm still hoping to find a nanny though. Being a single parent makes it hard when one (or both) kids are sick. I don't have that much vacation time from work I can use. And though my sister is happy to help, she lives 35-40 mins away and keeping the same hours at day care means I'm still needing to take 1.5 hours of vacation time from work days I drop one off at my sister's house.


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, I'm sure that's not easy hun. There's two of us and even though hubs goes to work as late as possible to drop Virtue off and I get off as early as possible to pick him up, we are still cutting it pretty close. Hopefully a nanny will come through for you soon. But in the mean time just be honest with her and tell her your expectations and dos and don'ts.


----------



## daddiesgift

:hi: Im due May 28th!

I am 27
I live in America 
This is our third
This was our first month off birth control, well I was off and on after #2. #1 took 23 cycles ttc to conceive, #2 was two cycles of NTNP and this baby was after only 1! I guess we are getting luckier :haha:
Symptoms so far are extreme sleepiness and food being BLEH. Im also extremely thirsty!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi!!! :hi: Congrats on your bfp! We actually had our babies in May/June of this year so maybe you stumbled into the wrong group?! You are very welcome to stay but just wanted to let you know!!! :D


----------



## No Doubt

WSS but congrats hun! A happy and healthy 9 months to you!

So Virtue has spit up yellow a couple of times. Of course I became Dr. Mom and googled it. It says it could be a sign of acid reflux and that it is common in first born males where the parent had it. And guess who started suffering from it last year...that's right me. He's been a touch more fussy when he's sleepy, but other than that he's his usually self. I'm sure the crankiness is sue to him being sleepy so I don't think it's contributed to the spit up. He's obviously not sleeping as much through the day as he gets older and I think by the end of the day he's just worn out like you and me. I will phone his doc today though must to be sure. He's eating and pooing fine. In fact his pooper was very healthy yesterday, lol.

I'm getting excited to try him on soft foods. The doc said in between 4-6 months. He has an appt on the fourth so I will talk to him about it then and as long as we get the ok then we'll give it a go. We'll probably start him off on applesauce so he won't get backed up and then add in other foods over time.

He's started sitting up on his own when he's in our lap. He acts like he can't but when you stick a bottle in front of him he has no problem doing it, lol. So we are working with him sitting on his own. He'll do it for a few seconds and eventually fall over, but when he's leaning forward kind of tripod he can go for longer. Really excited about all his milestones. I can't remember if I said or not but he laughed for the first time last week. He hasn't done it since so I guess it will be like smiling, slow at first and then all the time. But he's become extremely talkative lately, lol.


----------



## daddiesgift

Ohhh :haha: thanks!


----------



## Christie2011

Leo hasn't been sleeping well at night. You'd never know it from how happy he is in the morning though. The last few nights he's been up almost every two hours. Not sure if this is another growspurt, or if it's because he has a bit of a stuffy nose, or both.

Leo's favorite thing is to laugh. He just loves life right now. When I left him in the porta crib this morning after changing his diaper so I could maybe get an extra 10-20 mins of sleep (like that much would help?), he decided he wasn't tired and just started giggling and squealing. I guess a baby giggle is better than an alarm to wake up to :)

Leo is also a supported sitter now too. I have an activity seat that I put him in this weekend and he did pretty good. He is still a little frustrated with his arms/hands not doing exactly what he wants, but he eventually gets the toy he's after. He has also started to crawl. I guess if you can call it that. He inches himself along. He doesn't get very far and he's not fast at all, but he does get places. He'll put his head down to the floor and scrunch his legs up under him and then attempt to push himself forward. He'll move a little bit forward but mostly he ends up just kicking his legs back out from under him. He has the right idea though and will be moving along soon enough.

I also let him hang out in the jumper. He doesn't jump yet, but he is getting the idea of putting weight on his legs, which is good for strengthening them. He can now put weight on his legs for a goo few seconds when I hold him. Which is a feat considering there is a lot of Leo on those legs :)


----------



## No Doubt

Aww...a lot of Leo on those legs, lol. We have a jumper but were waiting until 4mths to give it a shot. He loves to jump in our laps and is good at standing with us. He gets frustrated when we hold him and he wants to stand or jump. He starts kicking us in the hopes of us getting the picture I guess. Maybe we'll try the jumper out tonight and see how it goes. I'm curious to see how quickly he will progress. Me and my hubbs were both walking at 8mths. My mom says I never crawled. She said one day I got up and just started walking and that was that. So I wonder if in 4 or 5 months we'll be chasing Virtue around the house. Exciting times ahead I guess!


----------



## Christie2011

Leo actually started to jump in the jumper yesterday. He's so cute I can't stand it! When he gets going some times he ends up a little off balance and immediately stops and throws himself into starfish mode to regain balance. I laugh every time because he gets this look of WHOA on his face.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...I love starfish poses. I put Virtue in the jumper the other night, but his feet couldn't reach. I think I had the setting too high from when I put it together so I need to change it. But I didn't bother with it cause he was having fun with all the little gidgets and gadgets. He didn't even really so much play with them ad he was reaching for them and just fascinated with it all. But I'll readjust before I put him in again. I was surprised be didn't reach the bottom considering he's so long, so we'll see how the next setting goes.


----------



## Dgavilan07

Hello ladies! 

My name is Diana, I am 25
I'm due June 4th, 2014 
This is my second pregnancy (so far the scariest) 
Bleeding / spotting.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Diana!! We've actually had our babies in May/June of this year! You're very welcome to hang around but I don't think we're the bump buddies you were looking for!! Congrats on your bfp - hope the spotting eases up soon and you have a h&h 9 months! Spotting around now is quite normal (I had some) but if you're worried maybe try and get in for an early scan? Good luck!


----------



## Christie2011

Two - how is Jasper doing?

The boys had a dr apt last week (Nicholas' 1 year and Leo's 4 months). Leo's head measured the same size and Nicks. Leo is 98th percentile in weight (weighed only a pound less than Nicholas) and 91st in height. Doctor says he's advanced in every way and joked that we are just going to pretend he's older (he sits as well as a 6 month old). She says to hold off on solids since he's doing so well. Leo can also stand for a short period of time holding on to something now and is getting better at inchworming his way to toys. I've started working with him to get up on all fours. Right now, on his own, he'll either get up on his knees and push out with his legs to move forward, or will get up on his hands, but doesn't do all four at the same time.

They boys finally have their nanny! I feel much more at ease with her than the day care they were in. She's a live in and in the agreement we sit down monthly to set goals for her to work on with the boys and she keeps a daily journal of their daily activities. I like having more control and involvement in their day, even if I'm not there.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey Christie!! :hi: Sounds like the boys are doing great!! How does the live-in nanny work when you're off? Are ye both around the house in the evening? Is it strange sharing your house with someone? I can't believe how big Leo is! What weight is he now?

Fia is getting on great! We had apts with the physio and the eye specialist last week and they were very happy with her. We're back to the neonatal consultant again next week so we're busy busy! She's almost sitting independently now and inches around when she's doing tummy time. She often ends up coming completely off the mat with all her wriggles! No standing here yet under drs orders - it's to do with her prematurity, because she missed out on 3rd tri she missed lots of curled up time so early standing could be bad for her flexibility (or something like that!!) She's dying to stand though! We're starting baby massage next week with 2 friends who are also on mat leave so that should be fun!

Everyone else - how are ye?! And how are the babbas?!

Two - how's Jasper? Is he still in and out of hospital?


----------



## Christie2011

Did I forget his weight? I weighed him last night at 20.8 pounds! He's a BIG boy!


----------



## Christie2011

It's like having a roommate when she's off duty. She mostly keeps to herself in her room when off duty, but I invite her out to run errands since she doesn't have a car yet.

The hardest part (for her I think) is to be off duty. I think she really likes being around Leo, she loves babies (who doesn't) so she'll often be drawn to him when she's not in her room or we are out running errands. But she's also told me she doesn't want to crowd me so she tries to keep a separate life when off duty. Though it's hard when we live in the same house. It's only been 2 weeks and she's only officially begun nannying full time this week. Last week she spent more of her off time with us so the boys could get comfortable with her. I think that worked out well.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie I would love to do a live in nanny, but hubbs wasn't too keen on that idea. We could totally turn the basement into a little apartment area with no trouble at all, but he said no. Glad things are working out with the nanny though. Leo is a big boy! But it sounds like he's just big in general, not overweight or anything like that. Healthy bubba!

Broody, glad things are going so well with Fia! What a journey that was and now she's getting along great! That's interesting about her not being able to stand. I never would have thought about it like that. I honestly never really thought there was any reason why a baby is all curled up in there other than that's just the way it is and they run out of room.

Virtue is doing well! He eats soft foods and though the spoon wasn't his favorite thing in the beginning he does really well with it now and even welcomes it. It's funny to see him eat a bite and then open his mouth and lean forward for the next bite...greedy butt! He's doing well with sitting up on his own. He still gets lazy, especially at the end of the day or when he wants food or just to be held, but he can do it. He's just picky. He still tries to act like he can't roll over when he wants attention, but other times he just rolls and rolls and rolls, lol. Daddy caters to him so I think that's why he plays those games. I don't though so he tries with me then gives it up once I ignore his attempts at trying to get attention that way. He still loves the jumper, I'll have to adjust the height soon. He's a little over 16lbs now...greedy boy. He's laughing which I love to hear and so vocal...ALL DAY LONG! Lol, I love talking to him, but when I need a minute to hear on the phone or if I'm trying to watch tv or something and he wants to talk it gets a little frustrating, but then I just laugh cause he doesn't know what's going on. He likes to have conversations though and I love that when I talk he listens and then actually "responds". Virtue will stand when he's in the jumper, like actually stand for so many seconds, but I've never thought about letting him cruise yet. Can't believe he's almost 5 months already!


----------



## TwoRdue

It's so great to see that everyone is getting on so well... 

Christie your boys sound like they are doing great and Leo is really shooting up. 

Getting you must be so happy with How fia is doing.. when will she be allowed te stand? 

I can believe virtue is sitting up, Jasper has only started rolling in last couple of days. 

Jasper has been doing so much better and has even stayed out of hospital for two weeks, as he is getting bigger he is able to handle the breathing issues better but still gets sick at least once a week and could continue till he is about one. He is increasing his feeds and even had his first full 180ml bottle yesterday since he was six weeks old. I brought him a tummy time Matt and is doing well as he hasn't had much of a chance with it. He is 14.5pounds and almost out of all off his 0 to 3 months cloths (he is very long and very skinny). He also does very well with his solids and is becoming a little guts.

Will be great to see a pic of all your little ones.


----------



## GettingBroody

No Doubt - well, technically she can stand she's just not allowed to, lol! The muscles you need for standing are quite well-developed now because she's been here for so long but she needs to spend lots of time in sitting/crouched/curled positions to develop the other muscles to avoid any kind of muscle imbalance... Sounds like Virtue is doing really well!! Fia is really vocal too - laughs and talks all day long!

Two - they haven't said anything about when we can allow her to stand but we go back to the physio in Feb... So glad to hear that Jasper is doing better! Yay for having a full bottle :thumbup: How have you been coping with everything? I'm sure it hasn't been easy :hugs:

Christie - I'm sure ye'll get into a nice routine soon! It'll be great for you to have an extra pair of hands you can call on if you really need to too!

Can't believe how quickly our los are growing up!!

Saw these articles on another forum about winter coats and car seats - very interesting...

https://www.consumerreports.org/cro...ts-keeping-your-child-safe-and-warm/index.htm

https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/149235/the_important_winter_car_seat


----------



## Christie2011

Two - So glad to hear Jasper is gaining some weight.

Fia is just amazing. She has done so well.

Virtue and Leo sound a lot like. They would probably make good friends. For now Leo has to take beatings from his older brother, but soon it'll be the other way around. Leo has surpassed Nicholas in weight this week.

Has anyone else's LO decided to sleep less at night recently? Leo seems to be getting up every 1.5-2 hours. Which is the same length of his naps during the day as well. Most times he will go right back to sleep after a quick feed, but I could use more than 1.5 of sleep at a stretch.

Leo is so round that I call him my pumpkin head, so he is going to be a pumpkin for Halloween. I can't stand how cute he is when he puts on his costume. I just wanted to eat him up yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin1.JPG
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 2









pumpkin2.JPG
File size: 58 KB
Views: 2









pumpkin3.JPG
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GettingBroody

Those pics are just too cute!! Fia is also back to night feedings and hard to settle at bedtime... Apparently 4 month sleep regression is very common unfortunately. Hopefully we'll come out the other side soon!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Oh, hey, ladies! Sebastian says hi!


----------



## No Doubt

Those pics are all just too cute! Virtue had his first "school pics" at 3 months at the daycare...too cute! Virtue isn't waking like that, but ever since he went into his crib he wanted to wake every 3 hours so kind of like once in the middle of the night. But now he only wakes anywhere from 2-4 and then goes back to sleep until 8ish. So I don't think it's as bad for us and I think his was more related to his transition to the crib than him wanting to be awake. The every three hour thing only lasted a week or so.


----------



## GettingBroody

Walker - :hi: He is so cute!! How are you?

NoDoubt - our night wakings aren't too bad either. Usually just once (but she used to sttn...) It's the being hard to settle at bedtime that's difficult here. Any day now....!


----------



## raelynn

The pictures are just too cute!

Two - Jasper sounds just like Haylee. She's long and skinny too. She's just over 13 lbs and 25 inches now. We just moved into 3-6 month clothes for the length. She's too skinny for most of the pants though and they fall down.

Haylee is rolling and sitting supported. She's working on sitting on her own, she pulls herself up but only holds it for a couple minutes before tipping over. She's also a crazy awesome sleeper. She sleeps 11-12 hours every night and has since probably around 2 months. We're very lucky. If she does wake, we just go pop a pacifier in and she goes right back to sleep.

She's just started on oatmeal cereal the last couple of weeks and loves it. She tries to help and sticks her hands in the bowl and her mouth which just makes a mess but she's too cute. She also knows she has a voice now and squeals a lot! And the giggling...ugh it's too cute! Being a mom is a ton of work but so amazing! We also visited a corn maze and the pumpkin patch this month which was a lot of fun!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Ladies! Here's my little maestro Mickey!


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, he's adorable!!

Here's our little skeleton-witch!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/060ce3ec522eb5873e36c48eb1ab348a_zps18d0ce21.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/2bf062175871da351cc60dcbf5e7549b_zps95367c1a.jpg


----------



## Christie2011

Sebatian has great eyes! 

Costumed babies are so cute!

Nicholas was going to be Mickey Mouse, but I waited too long to order his costume and there weren't any in stores around here that I liked, so he was a lion. 

He was a skeleton last year at all of 21 days old. I think Fia makes a better skeleton/witch than he did a skeleton though.

Next year should be fun with the boys, they'll be able to get out there and actually go to a few doors and join the other costumed kids. This year, Leo just wanted to sleep and Nick was a bit cranky.
 



Attached Files:







lion.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow all your babies look so gorgeous and are growing so fast. You must all be so proud.

Its has been a hard road with Jasper but he has come such a long way. In the last week he as gone from 4 part bottle's to now 6 a day and 3 solid feeds. He is also a good sleeper, I feed him at 4pm, then bath, play time and falls asleep between 5.30 and 6pm and wakes anywhere between 5 and 6.30am. He has woken a couple of times before in the night but I try not to feed now him or it will become a habbit. He sleeps every two hours during the day to.

Hope you are all well.x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131112_100545.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20131112_095932.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Aww...Jasper is so cute! He looks like a happy baby and his eyes are so deep. Glad things are going better with him!

We did Christmas pics the other and here are couple. I think him reading the newspaper is my favorite!
 



Attached Files:







mail (4).jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 5









mail (5).jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TwoRdue

Virtue is gorgeous no doubt... I love the pics


----------



## GettingBroody

They are both so gorgeous!! So delighted Jasper is doing well Two, what a fighter!! :D


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - I love that newspaper reading one too. So cute! 

I can't wait to do our Christmas pictures. We're going to see Santa soon!

Here's our little Haylee. She was a mouse for Halloween. She's still sleeping about 11-12 hours at night. We have a pretty good routine going. She has 2 30 min naps and one 1 hour nap during the day. Have you all started planning for Christmas yet? I'm so excited for another first for her! We're trying not to go too crazy with presents since she is the first grandchild on both sides so she'll probably get spoiled by her grandparents.
 



Attached Files:







Haylee2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5









Haylee1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Christie2011

Awww, LOs look like such little people already, so cute.

I'm so glad to hear Jasper is doing well. Both my boys are teething right now. I can see Leo's bottom front teeth, though they haven't broken through yet. They don't seem to be bothering him too much, though he will chew on anything right now. And poor Nicholas. His bottom gums are swollen from his first year molars. I've read molars can be particularly painful because they are so much bigger. My 5 year old niece just got her 6 year molars a few weeks ago and they bothered her so much she would only eat soft foods for a week.

I tried to take my boys for professional pictures, but it didn't work out. There was too much waiting, even though we had an appt, and the studio got too hot. They were miserable by time we finally got called. I will either use an independent photographer next time or just take pictures myself when I know they are in a good mood. Never will I go to an in store/mall photography place again.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Morning ladies!
Hard to believe it's almost been six months since we had our little ones! They are getting so big:thumbup:
Here's one of my little Alex sitting in the shopping cart at the grocery store.
 



Attached Files:







1426176_3653032141947_1544495150_n.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry the pics didn't work out Christie. We had an appt too and there was a small wait time of around 20mins, there were people who were waiting longer. The place was packed though. Luckily I had fed Virtue and he napped in the car on the way there so he was good to go. He started to get a bit cranky at the end, but we finished just in time cause as soon as we sat down to look over the pics he started putting up a good fit. By this point he was hungry and sleepy.

Virtues two bottom front teeth are right on the cusp. They don't seem to bother him either, but he's chewing on any and everything right now too. I hate that he chews his clothes cause then they get all stretched out. When I try to tell him no and take it out of his mouth he immediately tries to chew my clothes if he's close enough. If not he tries to chew my finger. When we took the newspaper pic he tried to chew that, lol. He's constantly sticking his entire hand in his mouth and chewing that. He attempts his thumb, but it's like he hasn't figured out that how mouth is connected to his face so he's constantly punching himself in the face to find his mouth, lol. Its cute! Then he does find it and finds satisfaction then moves his hand cause he doesn't realize its his thumb which is connected to his hand, and he looks surprised like he doesn't know what happened to that thing that was just in his mouth, lol. Babies are funny.


----------



## No Doubt

So cute Miss A! I love the look she's giving!


----------



## TwoRdue

Gorgeous pictures!!!

Jaspers bottom teeth started to come through just before three months but they have gone down come back and gone down again.. he isnt having much fun with it as well. Hopefully the next time they decide to stay.


We are off to the mall this weekend to take Jasper to see santa and get his first christmas pictures, I am hoping the christmas suit my mum is posting arrives before the weekend so he can wear it.

Haylee is a good sleep with lots of wake time in the day, Jasper spends all his awake time on his tummy trying to crawl and last week for just over a hour each time before he falls asleep. he naps about 4 to 5 times a day. I think he wall crawl before he walks to be honest. All doctors that have seen him say he has a big head so i wonder if that can put him off balance from sitting.


----------



## raelynn

Christie - Sorry you had such a tough time at the photo place. That is exactly what I have been worried about so I think I'm going to attempt our pictures at home first and see if we can get any good ones.

Miss A - Alex is darling! She looks like a cute little baby doll in that picture.

No Doubt - Haylee is the same way with trying to stick everything and anything in her mouth. I have big buttons on my shirt today and she keeps trying to attack me with her mouth to get the buttons. They're so funny.

Two - Haylee is trying to crawl too but she hasn't quite gotten the hang of it. She sticks her little butt up in the air but doesn't grasp that she needs to try and push herself forward. She pretty much just wiggles around for now. But it is really funny to watch.

Haylee isn't teething yet. She still loves to chew on her hand and her toys but no teeth are poking anywhere yet and her doctor said it is just a developmental thing when they realize they can put things in their mouth. 

I think we're going to attempt to make salt dough handprints to give to her grandparents for Christmas. Hopefully it'll work out!


----------



## No Doubt

They are so cute...Virtue is inching along, it usually starts with his head digging into whatever it's on, the carpet or mattress, and then his butt going up in the air. So when I say inching along, I mean inching. Tonight in a teething fit Virtue enjoyed the teething ring until it wasn't frozen anymore then started getting fussy and threw his hand back and knocked the other half of my Klondike bar out of my hand onto the floor. Guess I didn't need those calories...I was really enjoying that... But apparently that made his night cause he laughed and settled into the jumper...for 5 minutes before throwing another fit. I looked tonight and the bottom right front tooth is trying to cut through so it won't be long now before it all starts full speed. Luckily he still doesn't seem to phased by it as long as he's occupied. If you're in his face he's not paying it any mind, so looks like there's a lot of play time in everyone's immediate future.

Two, I don't think Jasper's head will be an issue. My mom said when I was a baby I had what they literally called a "watermelon head"...so embarrassing, can't believe I just told you all that, lol...but anyway, I had to have my head measured every couple of weeks. Obviously I was fine and I walked at 8 months. So I think sitting will be fine for Jasper.


----------



## GettingBroody

Rae - love Haylee's mouse outfit! She is such a cutie!! Love the t-shirt she's wearing in the second photo - that would be perfect for Fia, everyone says she's the image of her daddy :D That's a great idea about the handprints as presents! I think I hear pinterest calling me...!!

MissA - :hi: How's things?! Alex is looking fab! I <3 her hat! Did you make it? I'm in the middle of crocheting an owl one for Fia. Hope it turns out as nice as it is in the pattern picture!!

Two - good luck with the photos! Looking forward to seeing them :D

Christie - sorry the photo experience wasn't a success :-( Hope Nick's molars don't cause him too much pain, poor thing!

NoDoubt - lol! Your secret is safe with us!

No crawling here yet either... She's done the head crawl for a few moments once or twice but mostly she tries to go forward and ends up shuffling backwards and then she gets so cross cos what she was trying to reach is now farther away, lol! I'm not really in a hurry for her to be crawling though - we'll all be exhausted from chasing after them once that stage starts!!! Right now I quite like the fact that she stays where I put her :haha: (more or less!)

No sign of any teeth either but I keep expecting to find one because she's chewing like crazy. And those gums hurt when she bites hard on your finger!!!

Off to pinterest I go now to while away a few hours looking up baby's first Christmas ideas! So exciting! Talk to you all later! :hi:


----------



## raelynn

Broody - I found the handprint idea on Pinterest. They have lots of cute ideas on what you can make them into by painting them. I'm going to attempt using permanent markers instead of paint though so we'll see how that goes.

We went out today and did a little Christmas shopping. The cashiers fussed all over Haylee - they told her she was going to be a little heart breaker :) I found a bunch of Christmas and board books at the dollar store that I'm going to wrap up to count down to Christmas (another Pinterest idea). I have a bunch of other holiday ideas for when she's older and can get a bit more involved. I can't wait!


----------



## GettingBroody

I saw that idea about the books! Also love the idea of a Christmas Eve box when she's older :D Iwas thinking of maybe turning the handprint into a decoration for the tree... Better make lots of dough - I'm sure I'll ruin a few in the process!


----------



## raelynn

I like the idea of the Christmas Eve boxes too! I also want to do the ticket on the pillow after they get ready for bed to take them out driving to see Christmas lights. We also just got an elf on the shelf to have fun with that when she's older.

I'm making her handprint into a couple different things since it is for her grandparents and great-grandma - probably santa, a tree, and snowmen. Maybe also a reindeer. I've seen that done with the footprint too.


----------



## TwoRdue

Had lots of fun doing the Christmas picture, when we first gave Jasper to Santa he was all smiles until I walked away and he had a real good look at who was holding him lol. Sorry I had to put in the family one as its my fave with Jaspers big grin.

No doubt lol Jasper is the same as you, he also has to have his head measured every two weeks. My sister has told me that all three of her girls were born with big head and they all look good now. I should have expected it when I was told at one of my scans that his head was 2 weeks a head of the rest of him lol.

I am also looking at doing hand and foot prints as its such a great christmas present for the grandparents..

Christmas tree is now up and Jaspers presents are under it I also have two angels to put on the tree for the twins.
I dont think I have ever been this excited to see Christmas :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







253770_02.jpg
File size: 103.6 KB
Views: 4









253770_04.jpg
File size: 104 KB
Views: 4









253774_03.jpg
File size: 109.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## raelynn

Two - So cute! I can't wait! We're going to see santa Friday and then out to see Christmas lights at a park on Saturday. 

I made up the salt dough and it is a little trickier than I thought to get good handprints. We did a practice round yesterday but they didn't turn out great plus Haylee was a little fussy so I smooshed them all back up and we'll try again tomorrow. Haylee also tried sweet potatoes this week and loves them! I'm trying to introduce some Thanksgiving foods so she can have a bit at dinner.


----------



## No Doubt

So cute two! Wish I was still wearing clothing like that bits all pants and sweaters for a while for us.

My mil posted the handprint thing on FB and I was gonna try it two. I'm really excited about Christmas, especially with my family coming on top of it being Virtues first Christmas! I invited everyone last year, lol.

Virtue lived the sweet potatoes too, he also liked pears a lot. So maybe I'll make caramelized pears instead of carmelized apples this year.

Also his first tooth has finally broken through! Honestly he wasn't too bad while it was coming in so thank heavens for that!


----------



## TwoRdue

Sweet potato is a good choice and Jasper is a big fan to, he has had almost all fruit and vege as well as avocardo, when I do his next lot for the freezer I am going to try him with egg.

No doubt it is so hot over here and there is still two weeks till summer, at the moment its 95F..

What are you both doing your hand prints with?


----------



## No Doubt

OMG...no I don't want it that hot, but I don't want 27 either. Are you sure you want to try egg? That's suppose to be a common allergy. The info we got from the pediatrician said that about egg so that it was better to start it later. The handprint one I saw was a dough type mix as well. It was cute cause the mothers hand was pressed down first, then the babies hand over top of hers. Then it was painted and had something like mommy and me painted at the bottom. I have to go back and find the ingredients for them but I remember it was pretty simple, maybe three ingredients.

Ok, so am I wrong for this...my mil shares every photo of Virtue that I put on FB. I honestly wish she wouldn't. She doesn't even ask me first. So all of her friends can see the pic I've put on there. It rubs me the wrong way because first like I said she doesn't ask, and second I don't know those people and I know she doesn't have the best taste in friends...they just don't all seem to be completely there...you know? I keep trying to figure out how to block her from doing that without completely blocking her and it would be nice if I could somehow have those pics come down from her page too. Call it me being paranoid, but I don't want everyone to know what my kid looks like. She doesn't even call me anymore since me and the hubbs got into a bit of tif but wants to share all my pics. The only reason I haven't deleted her completely is cause I'm married to her son.


----------



## Christie2011

No doubt - I feel you about someone sharing pictures of your baby. I'm actually FB friends with Nicholas' biological mom, but I had to restrict her from seeing any posts because she would share them, and then her biological family would make comments about Nicholas being their nephew and I didn't like that people I didn't know were making such comments and knowing what Nicholas looked like. So I'm still FB friends with her, but she can't see anything I post, unless I specifically give her access to it. On the other hand, she did request 1 year old pictures of him and after reading about others who had open adoptions I did decide to send her pics, knowing she was going to share them with people she knew, but I asked her that she at least restrict who could see them and she did.

Two - Leo's head measured the same size as Nicholas' head at his 4 month apt (Nick's 1 year apt). Leo has always had a big head, even before he was born it measured big. He doesn't seem to have any balance issues. He sits really well unassisted (though he still throws himself backwards, so I'm always right there with him). He has been sitting unassisted since he was 4 months old.

Leo has surpassed the inchworm stage and is on to army crawling. He'll pull himself toward where he wants to go with his arms and when he gets up on to his hands and knees it usually ends up with him moving backwards. He's not crawling on all fours yet, but he does get places with army crawling. Especially if I'm on the floor, he'll crawl over to me and put his hand on me and ask to be picked up, it's so cute.

No teeth yet here, I thought they were going to come through last weekend, but they are taking their time.

I was also thinking about the dough handprints. Some for me, some for the grandparents, yep lots of dough to be made! Nick did really good with Santa pics last year. I'm not sure how it's going to go this year. My niece who was 5 last year refused to take a pic with Santa. She doesn't mind the Easter Bunny, but will not go see Santa.

Leo is starting to figure out how to put himself back to sleep, but we are still having some rough nights. We did have a couple of good nights though where I was only up 2-3 times. Yes, that's a good night for me. And the boys let me sleep in til 8 this past Sunday! I haven't slept in that late in over a year.

This is Nick's pic from last year. Two, I love the one where Jasper is looking at Santa trying to figure out who the heck is hold him.
 



Attached Files:







nick and santa 1.JPG
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - Haylee is the same with food. So far she has loved sweet potatoes and pears. She's eaten everything she's tried so far but sweet potatoes have been the winner so far.

Two - I used salt dough. Its basically salt, flour, and water. It was super easy to mix up and we managed to get two decent hand prints today. I need 8 so we still have more to do. It was harder than I thought it would be since Haylee liked to just squish the dough once her hand was in it and then towards the end the dough was getting too sticky from all the handling and I couldn't pull her hand back out cleanly.

Christie - Sounds like you're going to have a lot of moving going on soon with Leo getting so close to crawling. Haylee keeps making me think she's going to do it but then she gives up and just fusses because she can't reach things. Do you still jog with the boys? I've been thinking about looking into a jogging stroller since I've been power walking every day and have done it enough now I think I could start picking up jogging again.


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue tends to scoot backwards too when he attempts to crawl, but somehow in the middle of the night he ends up at the head of the crib so he's doing something. And he gets around pretty good from rolling. I love my jogging stroller though I use it for walking...I don't run unless something is chasing me, or I'll be late for my bus, lol. But I like not putting so much wear and tear on his usual stroller. Plus it has all the secret compartments for things like keys, phone, etc. and it's easy to maneuver cause of it having one front wheel instead of two.


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't had a chance to run with them in a month or so. The weather hasn't been cooperative, too cold on the weekends, when I actually have time and energy to go running.

Leo tried sweet potato tonight and wasn't a fan. After about 4 bites, he started rubbing his mouth like he was trying to get the taste out. He also didn't like applesauce when he tried it. But it did take two tries before he decided oatmeal was good. He loves eating banana. I put a piece in those eating nets and he goes to town on that.


----------



## No Doubt

Haven't heard about eating nets...I can pretty much deduce what they are, but please elaborate.

So funny ha ha tonight...I posted on my Facebook page that "apparently #2 is on its way" meaning Virtues tooth. So my bil posted a bunch of question marks, so I said Virtues tooth, and he said oh, was thinking something way different. After going back and re-reading I decided I needed to screen my posts. He thought I was pregnant again, lol. So I clarified. Its just that everything I post these days is about Virtue, so naturally I posted about his tooth last night and I looked today and the fact that he was a touch on the fussy side, its obvious the 2nd one is coming in now, so I posted about "#2". I really have to work on that.

OAN looks like his teeth are gonna be non stop from here on out...


----------



## Christie2011

Here's a link to Babies R Us for the eating net. I guess they call it a Fresh Food Feeder:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...442.4213325.2256162.2256179&parentPage=family

The only draw back with these is they are difficult to clean. I use a nipple brush to try to get all the debris out, but some times I just end up throwing it out because I can't get it clean enough. It's good training though to lean how to mash food, and it keeps baby occupied for a bit. My sister used to make mini fruit cocktails in my niece's mesh feeder.


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - Haylee moves a ton in her crib too! I usually find her all the way at the bottom of the crib with her head facing the other direction. One time she rolled over too and I found her on her tummy just looking around.

Christie - That is too funny with the sweet potatoes. I haven't found anything Haylee doesn't like yet but I'm sure we'll get there. I'm a little afraid to try green beans and peas because of that. I forgot that we had a couple of those food net things so I'll have to figure out things to try in them. We haven't done bananas yet since she's an infrequent pooper and bananas can make that worse. Maybe I'll try watermelon or something like that.

We went to get her pictures with Santa today and she did really good. We didn't get any of her big smiles but I think she was confused at who we handed her off to. At least she wasn't screaming. 

Have any of you figured out a good way to do the food for traveling? I'm thinking about getting one of those squeezy spoons you can put the food in or maybe switching to the baby food pouches. Since we're out a lot more around the holidays, I'm going to need to bring her food along. It was a lot easier when it was just my boobs I needed :)


----------



## Christie2011

Leo is still mostly on breastmilk. Right now I"m just trying different foods with him, I"m not replacing any bottles with a meal yet, so we don't have to worry about bringing food to travel.

I've been hearing so much bad about pouched food/drink, that I've decided my kids won't be eating out of any containers which I cannot see into. I've heard about mold and other disgusting things I won't even bother to mention. I have saved some containers from the gerber 1st and 2nd meals and have frozen homemade stuff in those. My doctor also suggested freezing portions in icecube trays since one cube equals about an ounce. I haven't tried that yet though.


----------



## raelynn

Ugh! I heard some of those gross stories too. So scary! I haven't replaced any feedings yet either but I've been consistently giving some type of puree with the lunch time feeding so I'd like to stick with that. I go out a lot with her around lunch time if we need to run errands so I'm just trying to figure out a way to transport easily I tried keeping it in the plastic gerber food container but that leeked. Luckily it was in a ziplock too. 

Today I let Haylee hold a spoon while I fed her with another. She kept sticking it in her mouth so she gets the idea. She got food all over herself though so it is going to be a messy process. Good thing it is bath night :)


----------



## TwoRdue

No Doubt my doctor recommended trying egg at 6 months as even though some babys have a reaction to it is only a small portion. I tried the egg last night and a side from the fact that he gagged at it he did well.. will try it a couple more times as it maybe the fact its a new food. I also tried mango.Soon I have been told that I can try lightly toasted toast.. he had his first rusk biscuit and love it.. Honestly he is just a pig, we had so many problems with milk that I am surprised at how well he has taken to food. My mum said to try yogurt now that he is pretty much 6months and mix fruit into it for flavor.
I puree food to last a couple of week in small plastic tubs from the baby store and he eats two every meal

Raelynn I think I will try the spoon thing with Jasper, That us a great idea. He know how to feed himself with his bottle as he has done it a couple of times but would rather have me do it.

Oh and he sat unassisted for the first time last night yay I was so happy.


----------



## TwoRdue

How has the hand printing going? Do any of you go to mothers groups? Its hard bein in a new country and not knowing anyone or having friends yet so I am looking into some groups to join so I dont feel so closed in

Christie I love the Santa pic he looks so tiny in his arms there and so happy. Love it.

How is work going ladies? I think you are all supermums :flower::thumbup:

Cant believe its been 6months in one week and I have been on here for close to two year


----------



## Christie2011

I"m hoping to get a Santa pic of the two of them this weekend. We'll see how that goes. I'm sure one, if not both will be cranky by the time we get to the front of the line.

I haven't found the time to join any mommy groups. This thread is the closest I get.

Leo tried carrots this weekend and loved them. He kept sticking his fingers in his mouth and sucking on them, because of course they then tasted like carrots. He also had fun 'painting' his try with carrots.

We went to my parents house for Thanksgiving and Nicholas had a hard time with me leaving his sight. My parent's house is two story, so I couldn't let him follow me when I would go upstairs, unlike our house where he can follow me if I go to their bedroom to change Leo. And I think the room we slept in was too cold for Leo's liking because he wouldn't sleep in the crib, but he would sleep well in bed with me.

I almost freaked out when I left the boys with my mom to run to the store and I get back and she told me Nicholas had peanutbutter and bread for a snack. That's the first time he had peanutbutter. I've been a bit afraid of trying that. She assumed since he was one that he's had it. I've read that they shouldn't try it until 3 (or maybe it was 5?). I'm just glad that the hospital is close to their house and we know how to get there. I still don't know the closest hospital to my house and no idea how to get there.

I haven't had the time yet to try out the handprints, I'm hoping (again) this weekend or maybe after work this week I'll get time.


----------



## GettingBroody

Haven't got around to trying the handprints here either, must get to them soon! We did go to see Santa though. The photographer was very clever and took a photo really quickly before she managed to get a proper look a Santa and start crying! Haven't got it back yet so hopefully it's a nice one!

Haven't been to any mummy groups but we are going to baby massage classes and plan on going to a baby music group after Christmas. And we go swimming twice a week which she absolutely loves! I also have three friends who are also on maternity leave so we meet up a lot which is great :D I imagine it must be hard being in a new country Two. :hugs: Have you looked into groups in your area? 

How is feeding going for everyone? Are you all doing purees or are any of you trying baby led weaning? We have been doing purees the last few weeks but now that Fia is 6 months we are switching to a combination of purees and BLW. It's going well so far although I don't think she's swallowing much! (Edit: of the finger foods that is, she swallows all the purees, I just load up the spoon and she feeds herself - very messily, I must admit!) I find it hard to get the consistency right when I'm cooking it though - too hard and she can't gum it, too soft and it falls apart in her hand... I'm sure we'll figure it out! Today I gave her some brocolli for lunch - she looked so funny chewing on her little tree!!

Christie - I didn't know you were supposed to delay feeding nut products? I thought it was just whole nuts because they pose a choking hazard? That's so cute that Nick wanted to follow you around in your parents house! :D

Any more crawling going on? Fia is quite happy to stay put on her mat still but her sitting is getting very good :thumbup: She still falls over but not as much and mostly just if she's reaching for a toy or something :dohh:

For those of you who are still bf'ing - have you thought about when you might stop? I go back to work in January so Fia will have formula for the two feeds I'm at work and then I'll bf her for the rest of the feeds for another few months, probably until winter is over and the cold/flu season is over... I gave her her first bottle of formula today to see what she'd think of it and she drank 4oz which was relief - I was worried she'd turn her nose up at it!!


----------



## Christie2011

I keep hearing different stories about introducing nut products. I would just prefer to do highly allergenic foods when my baby can tell me something isn't right. But some studies say introducing foods earlier will help prevent, other say hold off. I don't really think it makes a difference either way, if your baby is going to be allergic (s)he'll be allergic to it. I just want them to be strong enough to survive an allergic reaction, if they should have one.

Leo is in the up on his hands and knees and rocking stage of crawling. Or the get up on his hands and knees and throw himself forward. Nicholas has become a walking fool this past week. He has been taking steps on his own for a little over a month, but he has it down now and does mostly walking vs crawling any more. 

He has also decided Leo is big enough now to wrestle. When Leo gets up on his hands and knees Nick will crawl over the top of him, flatten him out and then flip him over. It's cute until Nick starts pushing Leo's head into the floor, smacking him on the head, or using Leo's face as support as he crawls over the top of him. Leo will have his revenge soon though.

I've given Leo bits of bananas, but other than that it's been all puree foods or cereal. Some how tonight he got a piece of banana peel, that I had already taken away from him (Nick probably gave it to him) and Leo was sucking on that.

Leo is still breastfeeding. I pump enough for him to have 2-3 bottles of BM while I'm at work and then I nurse him when I get home. I hope we can continue until he's at least a year old. When he turns a year I may switch him to whole milk while I"m at work and then just nurse him when I'm home. But we'll see how long I want to nurse him after he gets teeth :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Geeting, With christmas coming looking at parents groups honestly slipped my mind will be something to look at this weekend when the oh is home to look after Jasper, he is very clingy so I dont get much time to myself.
I am stopping puree food once this lot runs out and just mashing it, Jasper eats toast well and does not have any issues with it, he even had weetbix this morning.What BLW and led weaning? 

I have been told to try babys early with peanut butter as there more likely to have a allergy the longer it is left? Thats new studies, I have 6 month injections in a couple of day so I will ask when its recommended. I gave Jasper pureed strawberry's and he came out in a rash, I will have to try again next week to see if that is what it was.
My brother kept trying to put one in his mouth despite me saying not to and we ended up in a argument and now he wont talk to me. If pureed can cause a rash couldnt uncooked be worse? Eaither way I didnt want him to have it and he would not listen till I got angry.

Hope you all are well.x


----------



## TwoRdue

Excuse the typos was in a hurry lol


----------



## GettingBroody

BLW stands for baby led weaning. It's basically just skipping the purees and mashed stuff and going straight to finger foods and letting the baby feed themselves (www.babyledweaning.com) It's very messy at the start but apparently it's great once the baby gets the hang of it!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/4d5fbe974d2a888b2f85a8841e74a122_zps7145f4f7.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/4e79bd8d4dbd11faed85e67f65878465_zpse02e4b1f.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Broody, how does she eat with no teeth?

I've started using the baby bullet to make Virtues food, but he still gets formula. The doc said they should have formula/brest milk until at least 1 year because that's where all the nutrients are, but to obviously add food in regularly as well.

I'd heard the same thing about peanut butter, not until 3 cause of the allergy. But one day hubbs let virtue suck on a reeses he wad eating and he did fine with it. I'm trying mangos this week to see how he does.

Strawberries I know can be an allergy as well. So that may have caused the rash. But if happens again then you know.

Virtue is still bouncing back and forth when on all fours. Im beginning to think he's meaning to do that cause it reminds him of the jumper which he loves, its just horizontal at that point.


----------



## GettingBroody

NoDoubt - they may have no teeth but those gums are very hard and do pretty much the same job!!


----------



## No Doubt

Interesting! Never would have thought. I'll have try that. I blended some chicken and green beans for Virtue...totally didn't go over well, lol. He kept making a face every time I put some in his mouth so I didn't give him as much as I normally would with soft foods and to add insult to injury when I was putting the top back on he spit up what I had given him, lol. He's had green beans before mixed in with sweet potatoes and he loved it so maybe I should try that next time. I have to get the recipes down still I know...just wish he could have enjoyed this more...or at all, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting that looks awesome and so cute, I think I will be giving Jasper a go with that tomorrow as he is on toast so I am sure he can do vege like that to. Love it..


----------



## TwoRdue

How does she do with the carrots


----------



## GettingBroody

She liked the carrots too but they were harder to hold because they were very well cooked. If you are going to try it look at some YouTube videos first. Search for "Baby led weaning gag reflex" so you'll know what it looks like. It's basically just how small babies learn to move food around their mouths but if you weren't expecting it you might think they were choking! There's not a whole lot gets swallowed at the start but that's normal and they're still getting all their nutrients etc from milk at the moment so it doesn't really matter. Think we're going to try some toast today :thumbup:

NoDoubt - Fia had some puréed green beans a few weeks ago, she HATED them!!


----------



## Christie2011

Fia is getting so BIG! 

Nick is just starting to realize that taking bites of something is better than shoving the whole thing into his mouth. I gave him a whole grain fruit cereal bar yesterday and he took bites, but then he also squeezed it and it fell apart on him. He wasn't in a highchair, so I needed to do an emergency vacuuming session. He isn't too sure about the noisy vacuum, but he was ok, if I was holding his hand while I vacuumed. I think if I did baby led weaning with Nick, he wouldn't have started solids until 8 months. That's when he really started making chewing motions.

Carrots seem to be a big hit with the babies. Both Nick and Leo loved them. Leo hasn't had greenbeans yet, but Nick loved them pureed. They seem to be a bit of a challenge to him in their whole form. I think he keeps chewing them expecting them to mash up like carrots would, but the skin stays too intact, so he ends up chewing them forever if I don't cut them up small enough. Most of the time I have to hide veggies like peas, beans and corn in with something else. The skin on those will either make him spit it out or he will chew forever. So I mix it with some pasta or barely. We were doing rice, but I've recently read that rice can contain unhealthy arsenic. I didn't realize there was a good arsenic, but apparently organic arsenic is ok.


----------



## No Doubt

I think babies like carrots cause even though they're a veggie they are still kind of sweet. Poor Nick and his cereal bar, lol. Was he upset about it? Virtue probably would have lost it, lol. I've given his small bits of vanilla ice cream which he likes and whenever I stop giving it to him he is all up in arms about it, lol.


----------



## raelynn

I had an allergy to strawberries when I was younger. I would get a rash but I loved them so the doctor said they were fine as long as I didn't have trouble breathing. 

Haylee had a rough day today. She's struggling with pooping with introducing solids. She's an infrequent pooper on just breast milk and I think she's just not sure how to handle how it feels now that she's not pooping liquid. She screamed all morning and afternoon today just straining. Then she finally went and took a nap and was better. I think I'm going to back off the food a little to try and help her. She also has a little cold so I'm sure that isn't helping. She hates getting her nose wiped :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, poor Haylee :flower: We don't have the pooping problem here (yet!) but Fia has a bit of a cold too and also hates getting her nose wiped. And don't even get me started on the nasal aspirator! She fights so hard I'm afraid I'm going to hurt her with it so I only use it if I really really have to. She's usually fine during the day but some nights she wakes up crying because she's all stuffed up. How is Haylee finding nursing with a stuffed nose? One night Fia got so frustrated with the whole thing she just gave up trying and cried :-( And then fought me when I tried to clear it. Poor little babies! You'd love to be able to explain to them that you're just trying to help!


----------



## TwoRdue

I have tried the last two nights with the led weening and I found it a frustrating process for both of us, I dont mind the mess that is fine, First night I thought he was chocking towards the end and ended up vomiting everything back up and today all he did was cry and ate a little. He did have his 6month injections so the crying could have been from that. He does well with toast so I am sure he will get there.
On youtube I was a 6month old eat a demolish a chicken leg lol.

Raelynn thank you thats is good to know. do you still get a rash or dose that get better in time?


----------



## raelynn

Broody - You can hear Haylee struggling with breathing while she is nursing. So far she can still manage to breath it's just very cloggy. She takes a lot more breaks so she can breath but hasn't given up completely yet. She's also super drooly because of all the mouth breathing.

Two - I don't get a rash with strawberries anymore. At some point I guess my body just gave up and got over it :) I would also get a rash with certain medicines since they flavored them with strawberry.

Haylee's had a rash once or twice now but it goes away so I can't tell if it is food related or some other cause. It's always just a few dots on her tummy and it goes away before I can try to figure out the cause.


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - have a look at these two pages on www.babyledweaning.com. There's great advice on getting started with BLW - what foods to pick and how to cut/cook them to make it easiest for the baby. They advise that you don't do it when the baby is hungry because it can take a few weeks for them to actually get the hang of it so it can be really frustrating at the start if they're hungry but can't figure out how to get the food into their mouths and keep it there! We tried chips yesterday and omelette the day before - great success! They were much easier for her to hold then the fruit/veg which tends to be slippy. I saw a crinkle cutter recommended somewhere so that the food is easier for babies to grip - must go buy one!

https://www.babyledweaning.com/cate...finger-food-basicsfinger-food-basics-month-1/

https://www.babyledweaning.com/cate...finger-food-basicsfinger-food-basics-month-2/


----------



## Christie2011

Leo tried peas the other night and litterally threw they up. Apparently he's not a fan. So far carrots are the only veggie he'll eat. Green beans are next on our list. We tried broccoli, but that just fell apart and he didn't like that either.

He did finally get his first tooth last week. The day before he found a piece of one of Nicholas' cookies on the floor and had a good time sucking on that. He gets around so quick any more. He's not full out crawling on all fours but he is still quite the mover.

A fore warning on stuffy noses. I think I've mentioned this before, but be sure you aspirate as often as needed to prevent pneumonia. My niece has had it twice already (she's turning 6 this month), once when she was 2 and once this year because she still won't blow her nose and the fluid affected her lungs.

We did get some handprints made this past weekend. I'm not sure they 'cooked' enough. I feel they are not totally dry. I only had to redo one of Leo's once.

The boys also went to see Santa this weekend. It went about as expected. Except they didn't get smile out of Leo. Probably because Nicholas was crying the whole time. This picture came out the best. At least Nicholas doesn't look terrified in it. Leo had the same expression in all 5 pictures. He looks like he has no idea what's going on. He was probably wondering why the crazy lady was waving a rainbow duster at him.
 



Attached Files:







Santa2013.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## raelynn

Christie - Haylee likes green beans so hopefully they'll work out for you! I was surprised. I've been staying away from peas so far since I've heard from tons of people that they're babies hate them. It sounds like you had better luck with the grandparents than we did. I've made two good ones so far but I need more. I had to cook mine a long time for them to dry out completely. I also had to flip them once the top was done to dry out the bottom.

We had our first snow here yesterday and Haylee was fascinated. We bundled her up in her snowsuit and took her and the dogs out to play in it.


----------



## Christie2011

I cooked up some of peas and carrots (frozen) for Nicholas and Leo tonight. The carrot pieces were a little bigger than the peas. Both of them just ate them right up. Apparently whole peas taste a lot better than pureed peas. Leo enjoyed them this time around. Though he was not actually able to pick any up and feed himself, as hard as he tried to grab at them.

My little snow person. He wasn't very impressed.
 



Attached Files:







P1010003.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TwoRdue

Those pic are so so cute..
Wish we got snow here.

thanks getting, Jasper is doing much better with feeding himself. I found doing everything as chips heaps better but half way throw he packs a poo and throws everything everywhere so I give him whats left over of the puree in the freezer.

They are testing Jasper for cystic fibrosis as he continues to vomit up large amounts of mucus daily even when he is not sick with anything and he is also very tied and can sleep between 15 to 18 hours a day.I hope to find out tomorrow if not then I have to wait till Monday. I really hope it comes back clear. If it does he will then be referred to a specialist to find out whats going on. I took a pic of it to the doctors and she was shocked to see the amount he brings up.. Finally someone is taking me seriously as before it always got shrugged off. If it comes back positive that will be the end of having any more children as its not worth passing it to another child.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Two, I'm so sorry to hear that ye're going through this. It seems to have been one thing after another for you. I will keep everything crossed for you that the test results come back clear. I'm glad that you are being listened to now - there must be nothing worse than being fobbed off when your gut instinct tells you something isn't right. When do you think the testing will happen? :flower: (edit - just reread your post. Good luck tomor, will be thinking of ye :hugs:)

Christie & Rae - aw, first snow!! So cute! What did they think of it? We're having a very mild winter here so no chance of snow I don't think :nope: Rae, we need to see a pic of Haylee in the snow!


----------



## No Doubt

Two, so sorry hear this. Hopefully everything will comes back clear. Does it mean for certain that it will be passed to future children, or you just don't want to take the risk?

It's snowed here a few different times. I don't think Virtue cares so much about the snow either way.

Last night my boss did a holiday happy hour in the restaurant downstairs in my building and the hubs came out and brought Virtue. I thought we'd only be there with him for a few mins or so...people always want to see him. But "pass the baby" turned into an hour so. I wasn't going to have him come up, but then people kept asking if Virtue was coming so I said ok and asked hubs to bring him.

Last round of shots for Virtue this morning. He had about two tears and then was happy again and wanted to jump and bounce. I didn't do the flu shot though...I don't believe in them. I think I'd feel differently if it was like other vaccines where it actually prevented the illness from ever happening, but with this there's no guarantee and people always seem to get sick right after getting a flu shot.


----------



## Christie2011

Two I hope the test is negative and if so they are able to find out what is causing all his mucusy spit is.

Leo didn't really give the snow much thought. Nicholas liked crawling around in it though and would have liked to stay in it longer, but I was afraid he was going to get too cold.

Nicholas had the flu shot this year, he didn't get sick afterwards. I have never gotten the shot, but since his cousin, who we spend time with a couple of times a month has started school, I wanted to take extra precautions against him getting sick. Leo will probably get the flu shot next month. They delayed his 6month apt so I could have one apt for both boys.


----------



## GettingBroody

NoDoubt - I am funny about the flu shot too! I am very much pro vaccinations in general but dubious about the flu one for some reason. Last year was the first time I ever got it (only did so because I was pg) and I was so sick afterwards - had to take time off work, was definitely the flu and not just a cold... Could have just been a coincidence though :shrug:

Two - hoping for good news for you today :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies :) (sorry for the TMI pic just thought I would show how much he brings up and often) 
Jaspers results came back clear :happydance: and now I have to wait to see a pediatrician.. I have a appointment when he is 8 months and am trying to see if they can bring it forward. All doctors have said he is bringing up more than he should but are unsure what to do. He has had a lot of respiratory issues that can contribute to it. I wonder if allergy's could do this
 



Attached Files:







575454_10153602194955717_1922047091_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting I asked about the flu injection and why people get sick after and she said its not the flu but it can be from the injection its self when its the first time having. I know so many people that swear by it and with so many new deadly flus I wouldnt be without it.. I will never use it in pregnancy though..

No Doubt people with the cf gene have a 25 percent chance of passing the condition onto the kids.. Im just happy we now dont habe to be worried about it


----------



## No Doubt

So glad all came back and you don't have to worry about it Two!


----------



## raelynn

Two - So glad the tests came back ok! Hopefully they can find something to help him out soon.

Here is my little munchkin in the snow and a picture of our handprint/footprint final products.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7









photo 3.JPG
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 7









photo 1.JPG
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay she sits up great.. I still have issues with Jasper sitting as he an only do it a few min at a time with assistance..

Are you babies crawling yet? No interest in it here but am hoping he will by Christmas. He pulls himself along a couple of times but would rather roll to where he wants to get


----------



## raelynn

She's only just recently started to get good at sitting. She's still wobbly though so I usually stick a pillow behind her when she's on the floor so she doesn't wack her head. Haylee doesn't crawl yet but she uses a combination of rolling and wiggling to get across the floor


----------



## No Doubt

Same here with the crawling...Virtue rolls and wiggles. He'll pull himself up on all fours and then wiggle back and forth. I think he likes to do that cause he always giggles. Virtue sits up fine. He only falls over if reaching for something and that's rare, or he intentionally does it so he can lay down and get to where he wants to be. He fell over the first time reaching and started to cry and as soon as I picked him up he started giggling and jumping. There weren't even tears, lol. Now he just rooks himself over and keeps on playing wo I think he's figured out how to get to a laying from sitting position. He's currently working on getting from a laying to sitting position, which he does well if slightly inclined. If he's flat he tries to pull on whatever's around him to sit up...and if I'm in his face playing that's usually my hair!


----------



## TwoRdue

Merry Christmas all hope you have a wonderful Christmas

Jasper started crawling today and says bubba over and over we have also had mum as well. The best thing you could hear .

Enjoy your day xxx


----------



## Christie2011

Leo is still doing his low crawl, pulling himself all using his forearms. Nicholas was saying Santa or 'Tanta' all day yesterday while playing with all his new toys. I think he became a fan of Santa when he opened his Tonka dump truck.

I think the boys enjoyed Christmas. We went to my sisters house and both boys wanted to nap at the same time, so Nicholas got to use the porta crib and Leo ended up in a laundry basket. He was too big for it so he was all scrunched with his butt up in the air, but he was relieved to have some place to nap.


----------



## raelynn

Christie - A laundry basket is great! I never thought of that but its all walled in.

Haylee enjoyed Christmas too. She had fun ripping into the paper. She is thrilled with all her new toys and loved getting attention from family all day. She's a little exhausted after all the excitement the last 2 days though. She also says dada and nana. No mama yet but we keep trying!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hello all! I hope everyone had a great first Christmas :)

Doing good over here. Still staying home with her. I'm still nursing. I bought some Gerber teething biscuits about a month ago and the second one I took out of the box had a plastic clothes tag baked into it, so I decided not to buy and baby food. Probably one in a million chance it would happen again, but it put me off of it. I give her a little mashed banana or avocado mixed with my milk. Berries, cooked squash, sweet potato - stuff like that. About twice a day - she just takes a few bites to try things other than that it's just bm. She's sitting when she feels like it and also been doing the mamamamama and bababababa. Sounds like all our little ones are hitting their marks around the same time. No crawling here yet - just rolling and wiggling everywhere. She's in the 90th for her length at 28" and 70th for her weight at 18lbs She is in 9 and 12 month clothes now and out grew her 9 month one piece pjs already! The time is flying by! I enjoy being a mom so much :) 

Here she is in her Halloween costume and her picture with Santa :)
 



Attached Files:







1489036_3811409381279_1968380166_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









232323232fp5373__nu=3256_3_3__88_WSNRCG=3662_34457325nu0mrj.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3









232323232fp53283_nu=3256_3_3__88_WSNRCG=3662_34283325nu0mrj.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









1534378_3811412021345_586234137_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilbabywalker

Hi, all! Life is going well here. I can't believe Sebastian is seven months! No teeth or crawling yet (though he can wiggle backwards a tiny bit, and he can _definitely_ roll his way across a room or 180 degrees in his crib)! We moved him out of our room at six months and he's been sleeping well in the nursery! Up once or twice a night. 

As far as food, while breastfeeding is still his main source of food, we experiment with different tastes sometimes. I make my own food for him and freeze a bunch, and it's been surprisingly easy! So far he's had sweet potato, avocado, red lentils, carrots, kale, brown rice, oatmeal, banana, and prunes. He's loved it all!

He's fighting through his first cold right now cry:) but he's a little trooper. Here's some pictures for y'all!
 



Attached Files:







737323_10105721740607844_1700753330_o.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3









1523945_10105721789634594_140458796_o(1).jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2









1511710_10105733919750744_312136763_o.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4









1495113_10105733921621994_1882965482_o.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 4









1496462_10105722499731554_576845341_o.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## raelynn

MissA - Haylee had those same red pajamas for Christmas! They're adorable.

All the babies are so cute! We had a doctor's appointment today and poor little Haylee screamed her head off for the shots. She cheered right up after we left though. She's a tiny baby. She's 10% for weight and 20% for height. 14lbs and 25 in. I was a little baby too though so she's taking after mommy.

Its nice to hear that making your own food hasn't been to tough for those of you who do it. We're thinking about starting to make our own. Do you just blend up the fruit/veggie whole or do you add any water or strain it? I haven't looked into it too much yet but we want the option of a larger range of foods for her to try.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Lily - sounds like you guys are doing great! I'm still feeding during the night on demand. Maybe 2-3 times for us. How do you prepare the kale for him? We usually have it on hand for juicing and soup. Hope he feels better soon. I just love the pictures! He looks like such a happy little guy :)

Oh yeah - two bottom teeth came through about a week ago. Sharp little things!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Rae - I'm sure everyone does things a little differently, but I use this mash and serve bowl that I bought on amazon for like $7 for a lot of things. I usually take some of whatever vegetable we have for dinner and mash some up for her to try. You can add breast milk, formula or some water to thin it. I just use milk, I will put a few blueberries or blackberries in and microwave for 10 secs with a little milk then mash them up, then swirl in some yogurt. She likes to feed herself some things too like orange segments that I peel the membrane off of. I think that you can buy that mash and serve bowl for like $5 more and it comes with a little recipe book. Anyways, that's just what we've been doing I would love to hear some other baby food recipes :)
 



Attached Files:







1111.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## No Doubt

I use the baby bullet and pretty much whatever we eat Virtue eats. It came with different recipes for baby food and some say to mix in veggie brother or chix broth to thin it a bit, but I'm sure water would be fine. It's so easy...a few secs in the baby bullet and then into the separate little storage/freezer cups. It even has recipes for little fruit/veggie popsicles.


----------



## Christie2011

Love the pics. MissA, that is one cute kitty you got there! Walker, I love baby in boxes pics! When I put my boys in boxes they LOVE to be pushed around the house in them.

Leo came down with the nastiest of diaper rashes this past weekend. I think it had to do with the night time diapers I was trying out (Pampers brand). Nick hasn't been affected by them, but the first time I used them on Leo, he also had diarrea all night (3 poopy diapers), then all day every diaper was poopy. It looked like almost a burn to me and covered the length of his bum. Desitin didn't help, I have some left over prescription medication that I've been using on it, but it's been the diaper free time that has really helped. He was so sore that first day and night, it was even bleeding a bit. I'll never put him in those diapers again.

As for food, I haven't been too good at introducing him to new foods. He mostly just get bm. I do boil up some bit sized frozen veggies so they are soft enough to gum and give him a tablespoon scoop to snack on when I'm feeding Nicholas though. He loves to try to feed himself peas, carrots, corn and greenbeans. Most of it ends up in his lap. He also does pretty decent with cheerios. 

I'm sure the doctor is going to tell us to start more regularly offering solids at his apt next week. he didn't get a 6 month apt because the doctor tries to set up the boys apt together so we go in between when they are both due.


----------



## Christie2011

Leo is still in the upper percentiles for weight and height, all though his height seemed to tapper off. I've never been sure they've measured his height correctly though. They have him at 21 pounds and 28 inches. Nicholas is 22 pounds 31 inches. Leo's head is bigger than Nicks though by an inch.

Though Leo prefers finger foods, doctor told us to do both spoon and finger foods so he is getting practice with different muscles. 

I also found out about the Infant See program (at least in US). I have a concern about Nicholas squinting and found there is a free infant/baby screening program that I can get his eyesight checked out.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie, good they have a free screen for his eyes. It does seem like Leo is slowing down cause Virtue is a little over 20lbs and he is 28in too. Him and Leo used to have some distance between them in both areas.

Not a lot going on here. I think Virtue is trying to wean himself off of the bottle. Lately it's become a toy to him that he yanks at and shakes all over the place. And sometimes when I try to give it to him he turns his head, or he'll take a few sucks then do whatever else interest him. Tomorrow I'm gonna get him a sippy cup and see how he likes that. He'll even be hungry and reach for the bottle, but when I give it to him he shoves it in his mouth then lets it go and fusses. I'm not opposed to a sippy cup though. I'd rather have it this way than me trying to force him off the bottle.


----------



## raelynn

No Doubt - The doctor told us we could start introducing a sippy cup at our last visit. Haylee already uses one. I set it in front of her when she's eating solid foods and she'll reach for it when she wants a drink. She doesn't quite understand that you have to tip it up to get anything out of it so I still have to help but she picks it up and puts it in her mouth and starts sucking. They have spill proof and free flow kinds so you'll have to see which one Virtue prefers. Haylee will take both but the free flow kind she gets way too much in her mouth and drools it all over the place.

I think I'm going to end up weaning down one feeding since with the food plus the sippy cup, she is not really interested in anything else. Actually, at all feedings, she seems to be less and less interested in breastfeeding and more interested in everything else that is going on around her - except at the night feeding which she falls asleep about 4 min into lately.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies, Thought I would see how everyone is getting on? Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## No Doubt

I was just thinking about posting in here. How are you Two...how's your little guy? Hope everyone is doing well.

We're doing great! Virtue is pulling himself along right now...I still think he has no interest in crawling. He just does the military crawl...like when they crawl under the low wires, but he's efficient and always gets to his goal quickly, lol. He is however very interested in standing and will take wobbly steps when holding him. So we're going with that. When we try to sit him down, he just pushes back up so he can stand. He's 8 months, and me and hubs started walking at 8 months, so we'll see. You can tell he wants to cruise so we're encouraging that, but as always he's being lazily driven if that makes sense, lol. He wants to do it, but acts like he can't until you leave him to it alone and he's all over it, lol. I swear he gets that from hubbs.

Still the greediest thing in the world and I thin he's going through a growth spurt. The doc said formula til at least a year but I really don't know if he'll make it. He just wants to eat, lol.

Tooth #3 just broke through and #4 and #5 are right behind. We're having Vday pics done and I can't wait. Got him the cutest outfit and hat!

Pretty got his entire summer and winter wardrobe for this year...just a few pieces left, so I'm very pleased about that.

We placed him the play pen the other day and he picked up a toy, then looked at us and whined a bit cause we weren't right in there with him playing. I told hubbs he needs a playmate. He obviously has them at daycare but not at home...at least not all the time like at daycare. Not to mention I'm getting that itch, and we're rearranging finances, so we're planning for #2!

If the universe decides to be kind to me then hopefully #2 will be in my tum right around the time Virtue is 1!


----------



## Christie2011

Leo is still only doing the low crawl, he's taken a few up on all fours crawl steps but prefers to just get around via low crawl. Nicholas likes to get Leo chasing him. He'll take a toy (especially one Leo has been playing with) and start dragging it in front of Leo and Leo will chase him.

Leo now has 5 teeth. He got the two on the outside of his top middle teeth before the middle teeth. He looks like a little vampire :) Nicholas cut his first molar, and as I've read somewhere, it came with a little blood. He wasn't bleeding from the mouth or anything but when you look at his tooth you can see a little blood in gum around where the tooth cut through.

Leo is very interested in food too. He usually gets a few bites of whatever Nick or I am having. I try to keep him mostly on breastmilk, but he seems very bored with that. He still gets up every 2-3 hours at night.

Leo sits very well, he has gotten over the pushing back phase. He has been pulling himself into a standing position when he can find something the right height and steadiness. I'm also encouraging his walking. He'll walk if you hold his hands and I've started showing him how to use the walking toy, but he's more interested in leaning over the top to push the buttons than pushing it to walk.

The live in nanny I had hired has not worked out. She wasn't mature and never cleaned up after herself and had no respect for my property. I've hired a live out nanny who starts next week. She has more experience and has long term experience with a single family, so I'm hoping for better care.

I think finances are going to make me wait at least another year before I can try for another one. I want to pay off all of the debt from these two and buy a bigger vehicle first. Good luck with #2 NoDoubt. I think there was another one of us who wanted to try for #2 around birthday #1.

Two how's Jasper doing?


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear things are going well for Leo and Nicholas. I keep telling Virtue to walk cause he's such a porker, lol. He's so heavy it feels like to me, probably cause I'm carrying him around a lot more often, cause other's say they don't think he's heavy. Virtue likes the walker too. It's funny cause if he gets stuck on the corner of something he starts fussing...immediately, lol. He learned pretty quickly to back himself up though, it's the turning around that he hasn't latched onto yet. So he ends up running right back into it and getting stuck again.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Ladies,

Its great to see that your little ones are doing so great.

Jasper is also doing the commando crawl but is also trying hard to get up and crawl, when I vacuum he loves to follow me through the house and it help because not only can I get house work done but it keeps him entertained lol.

His bottom teeth finally broke through two weeks ago and now teething the top ones, I am glad they are all popping through at the same time as it gets it all out of the way.

He still don't eat and drink much most days but will have the odd day where he will eat plenty so he still sees a dietitian regularly. His height is in 97 percentile and weight in the 46th percentile, some of his pants are still 0 to 3 months. Very tall and skinny yet looks healthy.
He still had his respiratory issues and the pediatrician ran some test when I showed him a photo of how much mucus he brings up and found he has a suppressed immune system and will be the reason to why he sleeps so much. They are going to run blood test again after 6 weeks and compare. He is hoping to see a increase in the immune system and maybe something that will improve with age. Here is hoping.

The pic is of Jasper's first day in his own room and he looks very happy with the move. We moved him yesterday and I spent pretty much the whole night sleeping next to him. The move has been harder on me than on him lol :cry:

Will love to see some pic of you little ones
 



Attached Files:







1507939_10203291402945472_1554405824_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Jasper looks plenty happy in his new room! Hope the tests show some positive results. Hopefully this is just something that he will grow out of.

I changed my avatar pic to Virtue's Valentine's day pic from this morning, so you can see his pic there.


----------



## raelynn

So glad that everyone and the little ones are doing well! Haylee isn't much interested in crawling either. She will roll all over the place though and she also does a bit of the army crawl. She's just started trying to pull herself up on things so that will be coming soon I suppose. 

She absolutely loves food. I'm also trying to make it to the one year mark with breastfeeding but she'd rather have food. She does a ton of table food now and loves feeding herself. We're also starting to think about number 2. We plan on heading back to the fertility clinic around Haylee's first birthday to get started again.


----------



## Christie2011

Here is Leo modeling his first 18 month outfits. Leo has a long torso, but short legs at the moment. Which means 18 month tops fit him well and so do onsies, but pants are a little long. The second pic his leg is up in the air so it's making him look even shorter.
 



Attached Files:







P1010007_50.JPG
File size: 79.2 KB
Views: 1









boys22.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## No Doubt

So cute Christie! And look at those cheeks!

So, I found out this morning that Virtue's daycare is closing...in 10 days! I've been scrambling all morning to find a daycare. I called like 9 places...two numbers were disconnected, one I had to leave a voicemail, two didn't have any room, one was way too expensive, one I had to wait cause the people are out of town due to a death in the family, and I found two. I'm suppose to go look at one tomorrow morning, but the one I'm going to look at today sounds perfect. Hopefully it looks perfect and the people are perfect too. It's cheaper than what we're are currently paying, but they also work harder with them and intentionally keep the center smaller so they have more one-on-one personalized time with each child. They start sign language at 6 months! The security sounds like exactly what I want, and It's only a couple streets further away than where he currently is now.

I'm so pissed that I got such short notice honestly, but who knows, maybe this will work out in our favor with the cost and education. They told hubbs when he dropped Virtue off this morning and he said they were afraid to tell me. Good...they should've been. I'm getting all his stuff tonight so I don't have to worry about it later. I'll leave maybe one change of clothes just in case and get that his last day. And of course they told hubbs after he handed them a check...jerks. Otherwise, he would have been home or in his new place this week. But if I can get him in this place next week, that's it...I'm done there.

I'm not mad they're closing, I'm pissed that they're only giving us 10 days, especially when first of all they require two week notice from us, and secondly infant childcare is the hardest thing to find. Not to mention, everybody is gonna be looking for childcare now, so I have to hurry and swoop in and get one. Hopefully no one else is as efficient as I am, lol. I'm leaving work in less than 2 hours to go check the place out. Wish me luck!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Guys!

It's been awhile, but I think about all of you guys often after all we have been through together. 

Two - I'm glad that you guys are settled after the big move. Jasper sounds like he is doing well. I'm glad they are figuring out the immune issue and I hope that they can give him some relief from it. 

Nodoubt - I love that Valentine's picture! I can't believe your day care is closing so suddenly?!

Rae - Sounds like your little one is doing great! I always nurse Allie before I feed her. I'm trying for 12 months as well. It seems like Allie has too many plans in her little head to lay around drinking milk and tries to scoot away!

Christie - Your boys are adorable! How wonderful that they will have a brother so close in age. They are going to be best buds :)

We are doing well! We started going to baby bookworms at our library and swim lessons at the YMCA twice a week at the beginning of January. Book worm is songs and stories in a circle, and swimming is songs in a circle and both are followed by 15-30 mins of moms and babies socializing. We really like it and it's a good way for her to see other babies that she wouldn't otherwise see.
 



Attached Files:







1656261_3943174075314_1767879065_n.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 4









1609873_3946371795255_424834105_n.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Hello ladies! So this was Virtue's first week at the new daycare...half week anyway, and so far so good. I think he'll grow to really love it. The first two days as soon as I walked in the door he lunged for me. His caregiver said he was practically jumping out of her arms for me, lol. Love that feeling! Today, he kept a steady gaze on me, but didn't reach for me so I take that as a sign that he's getting acclimated.

They really work on teach at this center which I love! Everyday he's working on something...fine motor skills, gross motor skills...I have to look up the difference between the two to tell you the truth, lol. Today when I got there he was reading one of those interactive books. It's electronic so he can do things with it for the storyline. He really seemed to be enjoying himself. They said today he just laughed and talked all day.

He's pulling himself up now and likes to "stand", meaning mommy holds him up...sometimes for an hour or so, but he's so pleased with himself that his entire face scrunches up so much! So we "stand" and "walk". It funny to see him try it with the dogs, cause Kenya loves it, but Knubia and Egypt look like "what is this...?", lol.

And they feed him really good there...I mean really good! Day 1 he had beef, sweet potatoes, green beans and peaches. Today he had chicken, green beans and sweet potatoes. They keep saying how he's such a good eater and how he's a "healthy" baby...e.g. my little chunkster. But he is a very healthy eater so I'm pleased with that. He's definitely wanting less bottle and more food. I'm trying to make sure he get enough formula, but he's just not interested after he's not hungry anymore. He used to obviously drink til his heart's content, but he's fine with feeling of hunger wearing off and then he's done. He has a checkup in a couple of weeks so I'll ask about it then.


----------



## Christie2011

So glad the new daycare is working out for you. Our new nanny is on probation already for her reliability. My sister is basically on call this week, if the new nanny is late one more time in the next few weeks, then I'll have to find another one. Ugh!

Leo uses anything he can to pull himself standing, and like Virtue, is just so damn happy with himself. It's like every time he gets standing he has to make sure I see and he just smiles. I have a bench type thing in the livingroom that is also storage. I've moved their toys into there and when I leave it open it's just the right height for Leo to pull himself up and for him to rummage through the toys. It's much more steady then the plastic bin we were using. 

He got himself standing in his crib today and I think he thought he was stuck. He was tired and needed a nap, but was too afraid to let go once he got stood up.

The biggest frustration right now, is trying to change either of their diapers. If they don't have their hands in the way or aren't shoving the clean diaper between their legs (before I've had a chance to wipe them clean), then they are constantly trying to turn over. It's such a battle that half the time I give up putting their pants back on them and they end up running around in a shirt and diapers.
 



Attached Files:







P1010005.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Christie2011

I ment to attach this to the previous post as well.
 



Attached Files:







P1010006.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

Aww, so cute about him thinking he was stuck. Poor thing...I know he must have been scared and I'm sure being tired didn't help. Virtue is the same way about the diaper. He's so strong I have to remind myself I'm bigger and stronger than him, a little pep talk, lol. Virtue really likes using the stairs to pull himself up. I bought a push toy for him, but he still only wants to the laundry basket...wont make that mistake again, lol. He also tries to use the dogs, lol. I have to tell him to leave them alone cause I don't want him to inadvertently hurt them and then they snap at him or bite him. I would seriously kill of them if that happened. I also tell the dogs to go away when he gets close cause he's recently started wanting to pull their tales. Luckily he listens and is picking up on words and phrases. He knows let it go, leave that alone, come here and of course his name. Like any child he tests us, but he listens on the first go sometimes too. I think he also recognizes the sterner tone we'll sometimes use as well. We only use it when he started wanting to crawl over to the corner and play with all the cords for the tv, Xbox, etc. Don't want him getting shocked.


----------



## Christie2011

My dogs, or at least the younger one, are too energetic to keep out loose with the babies. Even through the gate my doberman needs to be reminded to back off. Nicholas has gotten used to the dogs and now that he is steady on his feet, I let him follow me into the kitchen. It's cute to watch him push the dogs out of his way. He does it to my parents dog as well. He also puts his hand up to cover his face or ear when the doberman gets near. She is a licking fool! 

My older dog is good around babies, she has let my niece jump on her and let Leo pull her ears, but she would gladly take whatever they offer her and chew it into bits and pieces. Case in point, Nicholas at one time crawled into their bed with the dogs and gave them a bottle, which they gladly ate. He will also throw toys into the kitchen. So to save the toys, for the boy's saftey and the dogs health I have to keep everyone separate most of the time.


----------



## raelynn

Christie - Love the pictures of your boys! I've heard a lot of babies have a hard time getting down once they learn to stand. I imagine free-falling backwards when you're first learning it is pretty scarey. Poor Leo getting stuck standing.

Haylee is still only standing when we help hold her up or if I prop her against the couch so she can hold herself up. She's also nuts during diaper changes. She flails or rolls or grabs the diaper out from under her. I'm surprised we haven't had any major messes yet. It is very frustrating. She also loves our dogs and cat. The cat and one dog steer clear of her because they don't like her grabbing on them. The other dog loves her. They're like best friends. He's a mini schnauzer so he's about her size and the two will lay on the floor together and play. It is so sweet! We also keep a playpen (the plastic stand alone kind) set up in the living room and gate in all her toys so she can roll around and play but won't get into things like the wires and the dog toys (we've caught her with a dog toy a couple times).

She's wanting more and more table food. She loves getting little bits off of our plates but she's still having trouble pooping so I always end up cutting back to baby foods I know help her go. I hope eventually she gets used to it and it isn't such a problem. Now she only goes about every other day and she cries every time she goes even if its really soft. I hate seeing her so upset over it.


----------



## No Doubt

Awww...Haylee and her puppy friend. One of our dogs is Virtue's "best friend". Every time he gets in front of her he giggles uncontrollably, til the point I'm giggling him. We were actually tying to find a home for her cause she has so much energy and we don't have the time to drain that energy, but my mom keeps saying we can't let het go cause it would devastate my pup and Virtue.

If we need to close him off from the dogs we put up the gates to either block off the living room or obviously the stairs so he can "travel" freely from his room to ours. The gates serve a dual purpose of keeping the docs at bay and blocking off the stairs when upstairs.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing? How's the little ones?

VIrtue is making his way up the stairs nicely. If we don't block it off he's gone in seconds and happily on his way. His daddy has also taught him how to point and shake his head no...perfect! He's starting to take "leaps of faith" as I call it. He's letting go of things and attempting steps, but isn't quite there yet...it's cute and he always just gets right back up. Out of the blue one day he just started crawling a few weeks ago, so now he's really speedy. He's also saying the best word ever...MAMA! Really excited about that!

The daycare he goes to is a mom and daughter pair, and her kids are there throughout the day. They call her mom nana, so now Virtue has come home yelling out nana. It's funny, cause I was wondering where he got that from and now I know. My mom is nana, so of course she's jealous now and has said the woman at the daycare needs to change her name...really mom?!?!? Lol...she's a mess.

Hope everything is going well for all of you!


----------



## Christie2011

NoDoubt - Is #2 on the way? Congrats! 

Leo has been taking steps since he turned 9 months old, then he started crawling up on all fours (instead of the low crawl that he had been doing). He is cute when he is crawling, his poor head is so big and heavy, that he had to put it on the floor and crawl like he is trying to plow with his head.

He does good taking a few steps toward someone and every now and then will randomly take steps on his own while playing. He is quite the motivated little guy...Well I guess not so little, his height and weight are in the 95th percentile and his head...well that is off the charts, so the doctor calls it the 99th percentile, but says I don't have any need to worry yet, since it does seem to be following the curve and and long as the growth levels out, then he's just a big boy.

He does officially weigh more naked than Nicholas does fully clothed with shoes and a toy.

After our first nanny left, I hired another one, but she was a disaster. Talk about unreliable. She used every excuse in the book, from stomach issues, to her cousin dying unexpectedly, to being a car accident, to traffic. All in less than 4 weeks. My sister has been watching the boys the past month while I've been searching for yet another nanny.

Leo's blanket pic this month, just amazed me at how big he has gotten. And then the pic of him in the batman (size 18 month) jammies, he looks so 'grown up', not my infant baby anymore.
 



Attached Files:







Leo 5 days and 10 month.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









batman leo.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks! Can't wait to meet this little one either!

That's so cute about him "plowing" with his head, lol. But we've always thought that he was just a big boy, so no worried I don't think either. Isn't it funny how they just start crawling out of the blue? Virtue is still coasting along fine and he'll go all the way up the stairs on his own, we're there of course in case he stumbles. But I think it's funny how he's so ambitious to just want to take steps like he's been walking all his life, lol.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay all, Just randomly wanted to how everyone is going?


----------



## almosthere

Hi all if any of you see this post! I'm so excited because today dh and I had our frozen embryo transfer consultation. I already got the base blood work done and am waiting for cd1 so i can set up cd3 blood work and the saline exam to make sure my uterus is ready to go. We are doing a natural cycle which means no shots woohoo just crinone gel and daily blood work to track ovulation. Feel free to follow me on my second ivf journey. Oh and we have 2 frosties so transferring one and our insurance switches Jan 1st which is a pain will be excited to get all the testing and insurance approval behind us so we can start our cycling in Feb or march.


----------



## snowflakes120

Best of luck almost there! How exciting for you guys to start the New Year!


----------



## Christie2011

Good Luck almost! I did a frozen cycle back in August. I wish I had thought to ask about a medication free cycle at that time. If I do it again I will definitely be doing medication free.

I'm currently pregnant with twin girls from my frozen cycle.


----------



## almosthere

Christie that's so exciting congrats :)

Snowflakes I see you have had another belated congrats.

Dh has needed time to finish school so we are hoping to fall pregnant right before he graduates :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations ladies!! I haven't been on in here in months but just last week we got a bfp following a frozen transfer! We had three unsuccessful IVF cycles in the last year so we are over the moon to finally see some pink lines :happydance: I spent yesterday evening reading over the early pages of this group, comparing my symptoms then and now! First scan is May 9th...


----------



## almosthere

Getting broody congrats! We also did a fet we went the natural cycle root and it was so easy compared to ivf with icsi cycle we lost one frosty in the thaw which is super rare so I was shocked but out second pulled through thank god and the angels! I'm 12 weeks already I can't believe how fast it all flies by! How are you feeling?


----------



## almosthere

Christie were you due last month? Hope your girlie are well let us know how your getting on! :)


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm doing great thanks Almost! Just waiting impatiently for my six week can! Time is dragging, can't believe I'm only 5+2 - that's what happens when you test super early I suppose!! How are you feeling yourself? How was first tri? Sorry to hear one embryo didn't survive the thaw. I was so worried about that happening on the morning of our FET...

Hope everything went well for you Christie!!!


----------



## almosthere

Oh my gosh had a huge paragraph it just disappeared the lage refreshed aaaah. Long story short I feel great now the naseau was tough dry heaving and gagging smells got me pretty bad I've rotten some energy back as I was very fatigued this tri was much harder than with ds. I am getting boy vibes too since last week. Gender scan is June 14 it's finally may today so counting down the days already haha.

Your scan will be here soon enough it drags in the very beginning then I feel like it flys by after 8 weeks or so


----------



## Christie2011

Girls were born April 13th @38 weeks. Elective c-section (too many scenarios had it turning into an emergency c-section with twin B being bigger and my body not being ready for labor [barely started to dilate on my own]). Twin B was sent to NICU after 24 hours when her glucose dipped, she spent 2 days there then we were all good to go home.

I only have another week and half before I have to get back to work. I think I"m ready for it though. Being a single mom with 4 under 4...I can use the break work will give me for part of the day. I've already had our new nanny watch various combination of the kids while attending various appointments, so I think the transition back to work should be easier than with returning after Leo.
 



Attached Files:







12987029_10153483026956709_5595666933551508327_n.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

Oh Christie beautiful babies! Congrats mama! I can Def see the size difference your talking about I feel like that happens a lot with twins glad your lo only had to stay in the Nicu a couple days sorry to hear baby was in nice at all though! Hope you are healing well and feeling good glad your nanny has been able to help with the transitions! You definitely have your hands full!


----------



## Christie2011

They were born 6lbs 1oz and 6lbs 15oz. Lydia (baby B(bigger)) is now more than a pound heavier then her sister. This is a recent picture. Lydia weighed 10lbs this week at one of her appointments.
 



Attached Files:







girls 5 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## almosthere

Still so tiny! Itty bittys! Super cute love all the floral I feel like floral is in this year. Glad they are growing and doing well enjoy! I'm hoping for a girl but another boy would be sweet to i fiend out June 14th so close yet so far haha


----------

